# Any Aussie ladies starting IVF?



## wishandwait

Hey ladies,

Just wondering if there was any Aussie girls out there starting IVF in the next few months?
My husband and I are probably starting IVF through Monash in May/June..... 
Anyone have some success stories?

Me- 28 and healthy
DH-29 low morphology and marginal motility

Love to hear from anyone!


----------



## Missy01

Hi Wishandwait,

I have just been through IVF in Oz (through IVF Australia) and I wanted to wish you all the very best of luck as there doesn't seem to be that many Aussies on here. Let me know if you have any questions.

Missy


----------



## wishandwait

Missy01 said:


> Hi Wishandwait,
> 
> I have just been through IVF in Oz (through IVF Australia) and I wanted to wish you all the very best of luck as there doesn't seem to be that many Aussies on here. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Missy

Hi! Thanks for the reply and congrats on your bfp!!! H & H nine months! I looked at ivf Australia and they seemed great! They were cheaper than Monash too but we live in rural Victoria so our options were limited. How long were you ttc for before you decided to go ahead with ivf if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Missy01

wishandwait said:


> Missy01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wishandwait,
> 
> I have just been through IVF in Oz (through IVF Australia) and I wanted to wish you all the very best of luck as there doesn't seem to be that many Aussies on here. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Missy
> 
> Hi! Thanks for the reply and congrats on your bfp!!! H & H nine months! I looked at ivf Australia and they seemed great! They were cheaper than Monash too but we live in rural Victoria so our options were limited. How long were you ttc for before you decided to go ahead with ivf if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

After only 9 months TTC we did an IUI and I had a laparoscopy. Once blood tests revealed that I had a really low AMH level, we decided to move straight on to IVF#1 after only 11 months TTC. 

I hope you conceive on your first try!

Missy


----------



## wishandwait

Missy01 said:


> wishandwait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wishandwait,
> 
> I have just been through IVF in Oz (through IVF Australia) and I wanted to wish you all the very best of luck as there doesn't seem to be that many Aussies on here. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Missy
> 
> Hi! Thanks for the reply and congrats on your bfp!!! H & H nine months! I looked at ivf Australia and they seemed great! They were cheaper than Monash too but we live in rural Victoria so our options were limited. How long were you ttc for before you decided to go ahead with ivf if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...
> 
> After only 9 months TTC we did an IUI and I had a laparoscopy. Once blood tests revealed that I had a really low AMH level, we decided to move straight on to IVF#1 after only 11 months TTC.
> 
> I hope you conceive on your first try!
> 
> MissyClick to expand...

Thank you I hope so too! We've been ttc/ntnp for over two years. DH is sub-fertile so they think our chances are good with ivf! I'm doing IUI this month as I've just had a lap...hoping to start ASAP after that! I hope it doesn't take too long!


----------



## MJ73

Hi Wish! :flower: So nice to see another Aussie on here. We've done 2 ICSI (we have severe male factor) cycles so far, one fresh & one frozen. I'll hopefully be cycling again in June. But at the moment we're just waiting to find out if DH has testicular cancer, which could mean no more cycles for us. However I'm happy to keep you company while you cycle. I notice you have Male Factor too; will you be doing ICSI? I hear Monash is really good. We're going through Genea (used to be called Sydney IVF), they're bloody expensive, but great. In terms of success, we were very lucky to fall pregnant 1st cycle, but then miscarried at 6 weeks. Loads of baby dust your way xx


----------



## wishandwait

MJ73 said:


> Hi Wish! :flower: So nice to see another Aussie on here. We've done 2 ICSI (we have severe male factor) cycles so far, one fresh & one frozen. I'll hopefully be cycling again in June. But at the moment we're just waiting to find out if DH has testicular cancer, which could mean no more cycles for us. However I'm happy to keep you company while you cycle. I notice you have Male Factor too; will you be doing ICSI? I hear Monash is really good. We're going through Genea (used to be called Sydney IVF), they're bloody expensive, but great. In terms of success, we were very lucky to fall pregnant 1st cycle, but then miscarried at 6 weeks. Loads of baby dust your way xx

Hi! Thanks for the reply! Sorry to hear about your DH, I really hope they find nothing so you guys can cycle again in June. We will be doing ICSI too. I've just got a bfn from a cycle of IUI so ill be calling Dr tomorrow to start asap. Did you have to start with the birth control pill? Hoping I may not have to as i'm pretty regular. 
When do you find out about your husband? xx


----------



## crystal443

Hiya, I had 3 IVF cycles at Melbourne IVF and all failed sadly. I have low AMH but on my first cycle after my last failed IVF cycle I got a natural BFP :shrug: We're still in shock tbh but I hope you get your BFP first time :hugs::hugs: if there's anything I can help with just let me know. There's not many aussies on here but there are few kicking around :)


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

I have just started with IVF Australia in Sydney ( Bondi J), this is my first cycle so nervous, positive and all else rolled into one. So far they seem good, although am only on day 6 of Gonal F at this stage.
Good luck to you all, good to hear the postives. Crystal am pleased for you and i don't even know you :)
Wish and wait i hope you get wonderful news on all aspects very soon.
We have been ttc for 1 year and 3 months, have amh of 1.1 and hubby has slightly below average morphology.
xx


----------



## crystal443

Thanks :hugs::hugs: my AMH was 6.7 in Dec but for some reason nothing would fertilise :shrug: and FS couldn't figure out why, my AMH is low but something should have fertilised. I only got 3 eggs each time too but that's not horrible that's average for low AMH. I'm currently 37 and have a daughter 15 and a son 14, we've been trying since our son to have #3. Still not sure the why's and why not's but we got there in the end :thumbup:


----------



## MJ73

Hi *Wish*, thanks for your kind words, I also really hope that we can cycle again using DH's sperm. As DH has to have TESE to get sperm, we've been told that if they do find cancer then that will be the end of our fert treatments using his sperm as it is too risky doing biopsy; they can spread cancer cells to the surrounding skin:nope: So sorry about your BFN with your IUI, hang in there though; I think your chances are much higher with ICSI, especially if there are some lazy sperm issues... When I did my stim cycle I didn't have to go on the pill; I did a short antagonist cycle and started with (I think it was) Puregon. Are you nervous about the injections? I was so nervous then found it so easy when it came time for it, so don't worry too much. Also I was really lucky that I had no bad reaction to the meds. Sending loads of :dust:

*Dancing queen*; how are you finding IVFA? I've heard that they're very good at Bondi. Sending loads of :hugs: your way for this cycle.

*Crystal*; congrats on your pregnancy. It sounds like you've waited a long time for this one. Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months :flower:


----------



## wishandwait

Crystal- Congratulations! Stories like yours give me hope...Sometimes it seems like you're chasing a ghost but then you hear success stories and it reignites something I guess. 

Dancing Queen- Awesome that you've started....I can't wait to. Any side effects so far?

MJ- I had a peek at your journal....wow!! You guys seem to have a great relationship and I really hope you get some good news, you've had a tough journey but you have a great attitude- it's really refreshing. I'm not worried about the injections.. my best mate has gestational diabetes and I gave myself a (dry) needle cause I was curious,... haha weird! Im petrified of the 2ww more than anything! Was it as hard as what I imagine?

AFM- I have counselling and financials Friday, FS on Thursday..all tests are done and dusted, I've taken off my knickers for strangers more times than my husband the last few months! They run a regional satellite clinic quarterly in my town so I'm hoping to catch the June run otherwise I have to travel to Melbourne or wait until September. I'll know more Thursday!


----------



## sam79

wishandwait said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if there was any Aussie girls out there starting IVF in the next few months?
> My husband and I are probably starting IVF through Monash in May/June.....
> Anyone have some success stories?
> 
> Me- 28 and healthy
> DH-29 low morphology and marginal motility
> 
> Love to hear from anyone!

Hi wishandwait, I'm another Aussie going done the IVF route. We are doing our first iui this month through QFG (Qld Fertility Group). I'm really hoping that it works! Good luck to you on this journey. :flower:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Sam welcome! Good luck with the IUI....I had one last month but BFN for me. I'm in Vic... it's freezing atm. When do you go in?


----------



## sam79

Hi Wish, Not quite sure when I will be going in. It was supposed to be last Friday but my follies were being stubborn so I'm still waiting. I go in for more b/w tomorrow so hopefully with the increased injection of puregon they have grown. fx'd

GL with your testing in a few days.
:dust:


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
It's nice to see some Aussies on here ! 
I'm also with IVFA bondi and I find them great (especially FS) 
However my first cycle has just ended with a crashing halt . I got AF a few days before my test date . Was very sad as who knows what happened. I will probably do a FET in June 

Mj I am so sorry to hear about your DH that must be really scary for both of you. Hope he is ok and you can continue your ttc 

GL ladies all the best with your cycles


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,

Another Aussie here going down the ivf road, our first cycle was a bfn in march & I'm currently in the 2ww after our first FET (5dp5dt) I'm on the west coast using Hollywood fertility centre :) 
wishing everyone some baby dust luck!


----------



## MJ73

Just a quickie from me.

Hi *sheri76*, *aleja* & *sam* :flower:

Wish, I know what you mean about taking off your knickers more times for others than our hubbies. I think everyone in Sydney has had a peek down there now :blush: Yep, DH & I are very lucky to have a great relationship; the main thing that has got us through all this madness I think. We have the scan & the ultrasound today but unfortunately won't see the urologist for 2 more weeks, so I don't think we'll get any definitive answer re the cancer for at least a couple more weeks, which is extremely frustrating:dohh: Hope your counselling & financials went well :hugs:


----------



## sam79

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

MJ - Thinking positive thoughts for you and I hope that you get good news with your Dh's test results. :hugs:

AFM: I had my 1st iui this morning, so hopefully I get a sticky bean have my :bfp: in 2 weeks.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Taylah

Hi Aussie ladies, 

So good to hear some good news congrats to u who have got your bfp,
I have a low amh 2.1 been ttc for almost 2 years, on day 7 of puregon 300 iu, bloodiest tomorrow, ultrasound Monday & hopefully egg extraction Wednesday , feeling quite nervous about Wednesday, can anyone tell me what it's like???


----------



## sheri76

Taylah said:


> Hi Aussie ladies,
> 
> So good to hear some good news congrats to u who have got your bfp,
> I have a low amh 2.1 been ttc for almost 2 years, on day 7 of puregon 300 iu, bloodiest tomorrow, ultrasound Monday & hopefully egg extraction Wednesday , feeling quite nervous about Wednesday, can anyone tell me what it's like???

Hi taylah, I had my egg collection in feb & was quite nervous too but it really wasn't too bad, got to the hospital at 8am & was on my home by 1pm, got 11 eggs from 8 follicles. Was a lil bit sore but only for a day or 2...
Good luck :flower:


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey Girls...
Taylah ....How are you? hope you are doing well.
I have just had my last ultrasound & bloods today before my egg collection on Monday ( excited and crapping myself at same time:)
I will post on Monday/Tuesday to let you know how i go as its my first cycle too. Any other ladies out there who can offer some advice??
Stomach currently feeling like i have had a bicycle pump blow me up, but at least so far all is going the right direction.
Am finding IVFA at Bondi good , most of the staff are extremely nice.
Good luck xxx


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Good luck with the egg pick up dancing queen & taylah , as sheri mentioned its not too bad but really does feel like you are going in for day surgery . 
Dancing queen the staff at the day surgery are really nice and will look after you well. You will wake up from the deep sedation with a number written on the palm of your hand telling you the number of eggs they hauled. 
I was very bloated too . I was told to drink 2L water per day before and after EPU to help avoid ohss

Mj hope the tests went well today


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey Girls,
Hope all is well :)
Thanks for the advice Sheri and Aleja on what to expect...totally right, a lil but sore but nowt the drugs won't fix!Staff were lovely too at Maroubra. In at 9:30 and home by 12:30.
Just had the egg collection this morning and they got 6 eggs out of nine follicles which isn't too bad for my low amh. Out of those 5 were mature and those were ICSI'd.
Taylah, best of luck hun. Keep smiling.
Baby dust to us all.
xx


----------



## aleja

:flower:Hi dancing queen congrats on the EPU. 6 is pretty good and hopefully you will recover well from the retrieval . When is your transfer? 

Hi other ladies!


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, 
Update for me had egg collection got 13, 13 fertilized, transfer on Monday 
How are all u other Aussies going?


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Guys,
Taylah that is FAB! go girl!! 
I am having my transfer tomorrow, out of the 5 , 3 fertilised and one apparently is a stand out, the other good enough and the last one is still growing but slowly. 
So to keep my humour in all this i am referring to the good one as they olympic athlete! haha
How are the rest of you lovely ladies going?
XXX


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing queen good luck with you egg transfer tomorrow, let us know how it goes wishing you lots of sticky baby dust, hope your olympic athlete wins the race, if so you will have to name him or her after your fav athlete ha ha, as they say you only need one !
I'm going in on Monday so we can be on the 2ww together


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies good luck on your transfers hope everything goes smoothly. Will you be getting 1 or 2 embies put back in? I didn't even have an option ..my FS made me sign a consent form for the transfer of 1 only .
take it easy for the 2ww no doubt it will become harder to stay sane !!! 

Me: I got my first acupuncture session today ..I thought I'd try it leading up to my FET which will be in June. I don't know if I believe it will help with anything but at the very least just to feel more relaxed 

Hi everyone else enjoy your weekends !


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies good luck on your transfers hope everything goes smoothly. Will you be getting 1 or 2 embies put back in? I didn't even have an option ..my FS made me sign a consent form for the transfer of 1 only .
take it easy for the 2ww no doubt it will become harder to stay sane !!! 

Me: I got my first acupuncture session today ..I thought I'd try it leading up to my FET which will be in June. I don't know if I believe it will help with anything but at the very least just to feel more relaxed 

Hi everyone else enjoy your weekends !


----------



## Taylah

Hi aleja same here only transferring 1, they like to play it safe risk is too high for birth defects in twins, as they say it only takes one sticky one :-0


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Transfer done....i was so nervous...thank goodness i had the accupuncture done before i went it otherwise i may have been a disaster!haha
They transferred 1, and yeah i was same there wasn't really another option given in terms of 1 or 2 going in, and in the end i had only one which reached blastocyst anyway.

Taylah best of luck for the transfer on Monday, will be thinking of you.
Ps Here is to the sticky ones! hehe
xxx


----------



## aleja

Yes they are so strict with the number of embryos being transferred but i felt a bit bummed out that the just toss out all the embies deemed not good enough. On these threads you see ladies getting pregnant with all sorts of embies not just the good looking blasties .

Hey dancing queen how long/often are you doing the acupuncture ? I am thinking of doing it weekly during my next FET . Even if it's merely for relaxing 

Taylah and dancing wishing to lots of baby dust over the next fortnight . Keep us posted


----------



## Taylah

That's great news dancing queen hope its a sticky one for u, will let u know how I go tomorrow happy mothers day ! 
Likewise aleja xx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi all, How are you?

Taylah hope all has went well for you today. x

Aleja, yeah i do the acupuncture once a week at a place in Newtown, called house of fertility and healing. I see a girl called Ilana she is just lovely. I even feel more relaxed as soon as i go in the door. Worth considering for sure. 
I notice i have even been sleeping better too.

Baby dust to all.
XXXX


----------



## aleja

Hi girls how is the 2ww going? 

Dancingqueen I am going to acu at the place next door to Maroubra clinic. It's very convenient but a bit pricey . I am going to do the acu during the next FET cycle . I fell asleep during the last session. The lady was great and she asked more questions about my cycles than my FS did!!
When is your BT? Do u think you will test soon?


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, I'm going mad on the 2ww already, I can't believe how slow it is going, I tested yesterday just to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system & it is , can't wait to test for real, oh my god I just sneezed & got the sharpest pain in my stomach, what is that about? Anyway, dancing queen when is your test date?? I started a thread about how long after transfer did you get a bfp, and some ladies got a bfp as early as 5 days after day 5 transfer, so that makes me tempted to test early - my test date isn't until the 25th, I doubt very much I will make it till then, 
on the acupuncture topic, I tried it & I don't like it at all, I much prefer a full body relaxation massage with some beautiful aromatherapy oils, sticky baby dust to all u Aussie ladies,


----------



## Taylah

Where aremy Aussie buddies???


----------



## MJ73

Taylah said:


> Where aremy Aussie buddies???

I'm here hun. How are you coping on your 2ww? I go nuts by the beginning of the second week. Sending lots of :dust::dust::dust: your way xx 

Sorry I haven't been on, we had some mixed results re Simon's cancer scare. They don't think it's cancer, but are playing it safe & we aren't allowed to use that testicle for any IVF procedures because if it is cancer, then the risk of spreading cancer cells is too great. So we have one more frozen emby to try with, but after that its on to donor sperm. Just grieving that I probably will never have my beautiful husband's biological child. Very sad.


----------



## Taylah

Hi mj73, that must be so stressful, if they don't think it is cancer, how come you will have to use donor sperm? Once he gets the all clear won't it be ok or is there another issue with his sperm? & yes I'm going crazy already I'm only 3 days past day 5 transfer with a great looking blastocyst


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Ah MJ73, i am sending you a massive hug. 
I am really hoping everything will be okay for you guys. Hopefully you will get favorable results XX. 
Taylah...yes it is a bit of a mad time this! I am really trying not to think about it, but YES what is with the sharp sneezing pain i have also been getting that.
I have been almost crying as i have thoughts like...ok that's it!it will have dislodged itself now even if it has attached! Isn't it awful how your mind reacts??
I will look at the other thread.
I am scared to test as they have said its very unreliable...could you imagine if it was a positive which actually wasn't a positive! 
I am testing on the 23rs May
xx


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies how is everyone going??


----------



## MJ73

Taylah said:


> Hi mj73, that must be so stressful, if they don't think it is cancer, how come you will have to use donor sperm? Once he gets the all clear won't it be ok or is there another issue with his sperm? & yes I'm going crazy already I'm only 3 days past day 5 transfer with a great looking blastocyst

To be honest, it seems to me that the Dr is taking the path of least regret, as DH only has one undescended testicle, the other is up in the groin. The feeling I got from the Dr, was that if DH had 2 descended testes then they would just remove the one that has had a lesion show up on ultrasound. The reason that we cannot do any IVF procedures on that is that I think (in my opinion) that they obviously still suspect that it could be cancer & if it is then the risk of spreading cancer cells is too great. But I agree, it's a bit annoying/confusing. "We don't think you have cancer, but just in case you do, we can't do any IVF using that teste".... :wacko:

Sending you some 
:dust:
:dust:
:dust: & some :af: :af: :af: :af:

& I hear these are good too :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: For your 2WW xx


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
mj i am so sorry to hear you and your DH are going through this. it is bad enough having to worry about ivf stuff i can't imagine how you would feel with your DH's health scare. i can see why they have to take no risks with this but as you said it represents a huge loss for you anyway for future babies. 


DancingQueen and Taylah, hope you girls are hanging in there.. yes time is suspended when you are waiting around for BT date. yikes i am not sure how you get through it..especially those pessaries which I hated the most!
GL


----------



## Taylah

Hi mj - hope u guys get the all clear, it seems strange they can't be sure on the results, must be so stressful, I would be pushing for more tests or something even if it is just to know your hubby is ok! 

Hi dancing queen - I tested2 days after transfer to make sure trigger was gone to make sure I didn't get a false positive my official test date isn't till 25 th which is 14 days after transfer there is no way in hell I can wait that long so I'm testing on Sunday which is 6 days after transfer, then probably a couple of days after that, are u going really going to wait till the 23rd? 

Hi aleja - how r u going?


----------



## Taylah

Any news from anyone?


----------



## aleja

Hi taylah I am ok but don't have any news ..I'm just keeping an eye on my cycle this month to see if it goes back to normal (after the Stim) . I have long cycles but I don't want it to be too long as I want to do the FET next month . The problem is that clinic is closing in July for renos!!!! So I have a bit of a dead line to meet if I want a june FET ...otherwise I will be waiting till AUgust which seems like years away

GL for Sunday .. You are so brave to be testing early !


----------



## Taylah

Thanks aleja, not really brave just impatient, hope u meet your deadline, that sucks your clinic will be closed, I hate waiting


----------



## Taylah

Hi my Aussie friends thought I would give an update as I think I have news- tested this morning 6dp5dt & got a really faint positive - not convinced yet so not celebrating yet, I will test again in the morning 
How is everyone else going?


----------



## Taylah

Finally found where to set up signature, just not showing up yet


----------



## Taylah

Tested again this morning, positive line a bit darker - yay!
How is everyone going? Haven't heard from any of you for a while!


----------



## MJ73

Taylah said:


> Tested again this morning, positive line a bit darker - yay!
> How is everyone going? Haven't heard from any of you for a while!

Oh wow Taylah! Awesome news hun. Massive congratulatory hugs to you, you must so happy. When is your official test? Xx :happydance:


----------



## aleja

hey taylah, congratulations that is awesome news! your impatience is working for you!!! yay...
when is your BT?


----------



## Taylah

Thanks guys official test day is Friday, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Guys.

Taylah that is great news , am so pleased for you. XX

I am a BFN, period started late monday afternoon...so crap , crap and more crap! anyway hopefully next time.
XX


----------



## aleja

hi dancingqueen, so sorry to hear that....:hugs:.yikes it sucks getting AF just like that. take time to grieve the loss as it does hurt...however are you having the BT anyway? just in case......


----------



## Taylah

Thanks aleja & mj & dancing queen - so sorry about your bfn, fingers crossed next time is your turn , keep us posted I will keep checking in on my Aussie friends xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,
Cheers for the encouragement and kindness :) and Taylah such good news!!

Did my BT yesterday ans it is definitley BFN ( dunno how to get the flashing lights etc to show this but you know what i mean).
Taylah, I had a docs consult today and he suggested DHEA, have been reading about it and it looks like mostly positive feedback. I notice you were on that, do you mind me asking what dosage? and how you found it? Any bad side effects for you?
Doc has suggested 25mg per day until pregnant and i have amh 1.1.


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing Queen, I took DHEA 25mg 3 times a day for 3 months, was told to stop taking it when i started ivf stims, I think it is definitely worth giving it a go my amh was extremely low too, my fs prescribed it & I bought it from a pharmacy who had to order it in - took a couple of days to come in, cost $240.00 for 3 month supply, my skin broke out for about a week & I had a few headaches In the first couple of weeks then no other side effects after that, my fs then put me on high dosage of Stims straight away puregon 300iu & I ended up with 13 eggs at retrieval when my fs thought I would struggle to get 4, I haven't had my amh tested again so can't say if amh numbers went up but I know that more & more fs are starting to use & believe in it, it's a bit of a pain taking 3 pills a day - but it worked for me so I say go for it hun, best of luck to you, I hope it works for you too, if you want to know anything else, please ask I don't mind At all xx & sorry about your bfn xx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girla,

Taylah thank so much for that. It really is a worry reading all the scary stuff on line about heart palpitations etc etc, i was wondering should i honestly take it. 
Nothing ventured nothing gained tho eh? So how did you got today at your appt? you musta been walking on air:)

MJ73 and aleja, how are you girls both doing?
XX


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing queen , everything went well, just have to play another waiting game now to get to my scan at 7 weeks which will be another 3 weeks, I know it can be daunting reading all the possible side effects I even thought that when I read the leaflet about the progesterone but I think it's all possible worst case senarios, as I said I was fine on dhea in fact I kind of thought it wasn't doing anything for me, so I say go for it, you are right mouthing ventured nothing gained I hope it works for you too xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Hi all,
Haven't checked in forever, its been a craaaazzzzy month! My sister and my best mate both had their babies (10 days apart) and I have been attending appointment after appointment! 
So I'm waiting to start short cycle- Gonal F and Syranel?? from day 2..... Worst thing is my period is late!! Grrrrrrrrr! First time in two years I've been hanging for my period and for the first time its late. My cycles are so regular usually 26 days but NEVER longer than 28. I'm now on day 30 and still no sign except alot of negative pregnancy tests. My body literally hates me! 
Congrats Taylah btw 
xxx


----------



## aleja

Hey there Ladies 
I am also waiting for AF to come so I can start a FET cycle.. Won't be for another week or so as I got long cycles .


----------



## Taylah

Thanks wishandwait, keeping my fx for all of you to get your bfp's this time, I will keep checking in on you, lots of baby dust to you all, so far so good for me going for my first scan on the 18th of June , will keep u posted xxx


----------



## Taylah

Bump - still Looking in on you all xx


----------



## Taylah

Bump - how is everyone??


----------



## aleja

Hi taylah how are you? When are you having your scan? 
I am still here but literally have nothing happening. I am waiting for AF to start so I can begin the natural FET cycle . I had my follow up appt with FS last week he said besides the failed implantation the rest of cycle was good as can be . 

Soooooo in the meantime I am just getting on with life and hopefully the witchy will be here soon


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies...I'm two days in on the stims and spray (shudder) feeling hot, headachy and a bit queasy. Ultrasound and bloods Thursday/Friday. Had two beers last night at work drinks and felt insanely guilty all day. I'm just really nervous tbh!!!


----------



## aleja

Hi there
All the best wish n wait hope your cycle goes well and that you finally get to meet your baby. I read your journey and it made me teary.. It is a lovely read x


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks Aleja! Hopefully we'll both get our chance soon hey. I appreciate people reading my journal it feels more valid I guess xx


----------



## Taylah

Hi wish & wait, best of luck Hun , hope ivf is your miracle, it was mine, just read your journal so beautiful something your child will really love to read one day, keep us updated how you r going or if you have any questions I'm here  
Hi ajeja - I'm doing pretty good cautiously happy, my first scan is 18th June I will be 7 weeks & 5 days, clinic wanted to do it on 13th but I will be in Fiji - hopefully that will make time pass quickly , still too worried to celebrate till then at least, hope the witch hurrys up for you ( only time we wish for her ha) so you can get on your way to your turn xxx 
Wishing & sending you both loads of sticky sticky baby dust xxx


----------



## aleja

Thanks Taylah a trip to Fiji is just what's needed to relax before your scan . It would be hard to get excited just yet but I am sure everything will be smooth sailing for the next 9 months. 
Wish and wait , GL and keep us posted x


----------



## Taylah

Thanks aleja, any sign of the witch yet ??


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing? I haven't been on here for a while..just been a bit mad busy, but all good.
Am about to start the long cycle next Monday...am really looking forward to that! ( NOT) after the nurse told me the spray was called the cranky pants drug! My poor DH... i am cranky pants enough! haha
Aleja i hope that witch has come to allow to get on with things. Wish and wait i hope things are going well for you too.
Taylah...enjoy Fiji...gosh it would be lovely to get some sun, its pouring here in Sydney.
XXX


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Ps Am almost two weeks in on the DHEA, am fine, some headaches to begin with but okay now actually, no pimples or facial hair....yet!:)
xx
Cheers for the advice Taylah.


----------



## aleja

Hi dancing queen good to see you back . It's great you are starting your next cycle so soon even if it is the long one. How come they decided to change the protocol? Are you still with same clinic? 

I am STILL waiting for AF it seriously feels like she ain't coming . Took a cheapie hpt this morning ... Umm no deal .. Kind of hard when my DH has low sperm count !

Ps the weather in Sydney is so horrid!!


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing queen good to see you are taking dhea - worked for me so hopefully do the same for you, the synarel spray made me a bit cranky but only for the first few days, i found myself being a bit snappy, but when i realised tried my best not to be, wishing you so so much luck with this cycle
Aleja - hope the witch hurrys up for you xx
I'm off to Fiji in the morning to escape this horrible Sydney weather so I will be Mia for a week but will check in as soon as I get back, since we are all in Sydney we should maybe meet up one day, I live in Balmain, where abouts are you lovely ladies???


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi girlies,

Taylah, i am so jealous..i want to go to Fiji! its so cold! and i am originally from Ireland and still feeling it!hehe. Have an awesome time and relax and enjoy.

Aleja, yeah i am still at the same clinic. They felt that they had given me quite high meds the last cycle and as we only got an average result they felt we should be doing better. They think the long protocol will stimulate more eggs.
So look although i am a bit anxious about the spray at least its a step in the right direction ( hopefully). 
I live Edgecliffe way, yeah we should sort meeting up some day.

Am hanging for the long weekend. Have a good one everyone should we not be on this again soon
XX


----------



## MJ73

Hey Girlies!

Taylah, not ;ong now till your scan, how exciting :cloud9: Enjoy your Fiji babymoon!

aleja; Hoping AF comes soon for you (or not if you're preggas). I agree, I am sitting here freezing my bits off:wacko:

danc1ingqueen, so glad you're not having too many bad side effects from the DHEA. Is it supposed to improve egg quality? I've never really heard much about it...

wishandwait, good to see you back, have you been writing in your journal? Just that I subscribed & haven't had any updates...


AFM, sorry I haven't been on for a while, we've been flat out! I'm not sure if I told you all that we saw our FS last weds & decided to use our frozen emby. I was at day 8 of my cycle & he said that was fine as they don't do the 1st bloods/ultrasound till day 10 that we could go straight into a cycle. So, my boss has been away so I've been working 12 hour days & been going into the city before work for all my tests. Anyway, ovulation happened on tues & our transfer is scheduled for Sunday!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so freaking excited. This could be our last chance to have Simon's biological child, depending on the cancer outcome... So, please send us all the :dust::af: & :ninja: you can muster. We need all the good luck, prayers, good vibes you can muster.

I'd be happy to get together for a coffee some time:coffee:. I'm at Eastwood, so not far at all from Balmain (in fact I'm getting a massage there on Sat) & I work at Annandale.

Big, warm comfort :hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## wishandwait

That is awesome news MJ!!!!! WOW! I am wishing you sooo much sticky dust. Havent updated my journal yet... been so busy with babies ect.. and i've been really happy which makes it harder to write to be honest! 
Taylah- Fiji will be awesome, nothing better than a holiday!
Aleja- Totally know what its like to wait for AF....mine was a week late for the first time literally EVER the month we were due to start IVF. Typical hey. Hope it comes soon mate xx
Dancing Queen- I had no side effects from nasal spray except rank taste in my mouth! Hopefully it's kind to you too mate!
As for me....I don't live in Sydney :( I'm in regional Victoria...makes it massive pain to travel to Melbs for treatment. I am in Sydney quite a bit though so a catch up one day may be possible! Maybe we could start with a facebook group? 
I'm going for ultrasound in morning to check follies. Hoping its good news....
I started today with a blood test, had acupuncture in afternoon and finished with injecting myself....I a human pin cushion!!!!


----------



## wishandwait

Waiting for follie scan and feeling nervously sick! How's everyone else?


----------



## MJ73

Wish, how did your scan go? Was it today? :hugs:

AFM, I have a BT tomorrow morning to check that everything is on track. Then go in sunday for embryo transfer :happydance: (hoping our beautiful little blast defrosts beautifully)...

How's everyone else travelling? :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

Oh I hope they thaw wonderfully too you deserve it mate!! 
I had my scan today and I had 12 follies on left ovary with 7 of good size and 4 goodies of 7 on the right. Egg pick up Wednesday! Eeek!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls it's so exciting to hear some of you are on your way again . 

Mj wishing you and your little emby the very best for Sunday:kiss:

And wishing same for the EPU 

No AF for me im on CD 40 and completely bored of waiting:sleep:
Im thinking of calling the clinic this week if she still isnt here.


----------



## MJ73

Hi girls, I just realised that I haven't updated you girls. Yesterday went really well. We have one A grade re-expanding blastocyst on board with a 100% defrost rate :cloud9:. So, PHEW!!! Mind you, our other two have been the same so only time will tell if this one is to be our beautiful bubba. We were in at 8am & finished 10 minutes later. This time I have had cramps after the procedure, which I haven't had before & also a stitch-like feeling in my side. So I'm hoping that this procedure maybe got it into a deeper place where it can burrow, burrow, burrow in... DH has been beautiful, looking after me, getting me cups of tea etc. Last time afterwards I didn't rest, we walked around the city for 1.5 hours & I was really busy; that was a BFN. So this time I'm taking full advantage of the long weekend & am resting up. I know they say that resting up doesn't make a difference, but I just want to follow the path of least regret this time.

How is everyone else going? Big hugs :hugs: beautiful girls xx


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies back from Fiji - was so great to escape the horrible weather but was feeling sick for half the day everyday - not complaining though as it is reassurance my little peanut is still in there, I go for my scan on Monday, so nervous to see if it's in there & if there is a heartbeat :-0
It's so good to hear you are all on track for this cycle
Wish - great numbers for your follie count 
Mj- sounds promising I had all the kinds of pains you are describing after my transfer xx
Aleja- sorry she hasn't showed up yet, are you sure u r not preggas?? 
Dancing queen- great to see you back & great to hear the dhea is going well  
We should organise a meet up sometime soon especially since we all live so close by xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies! Epu done! Got 8 eggs is that good? Wasn't an unpleasant experience at all really!


----------



## wishandwait

Got news today that only two of the eight fertilized. Shattered. Going for a 3 day transfer instead of a 5 cause we just dont have the number :(


----------



## Emilina84

Hi Wishandwait!

I'm the same age as you and have just been through my first cycle with The Fertility Centre, now in the dreaded 2WW. It was totally not as tough as I thought, but the 2WW sucks! I'm 28 with no problems and above average AMH, DH is also fine and has 2 boys from a previous relationship. I have fallen preggo naturally twice, once in 2007 and once in 2009 but chose to terminate (don't judge everyone!) so I know we can fall preggo but Iam so impatient and I'm at a great stage with my career etc to start a family now.

Have you started your first cycle?

Emxx


----------



## Emilina84

Don't worry about only 2, I was on super low stims and only got 2 follicles and 1 egg! That little egg was a champ though and was a 4 call by our 2 day transfer, it only takes one! Are they letting you put 2 embryos back? My clinic only allow 1 because of my age.


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks Em, makes me feel better. I just expected so much more I guess. They will only let me put one back which is ok cause its my first cycle...if it doesn't work out I and we get low numbers with a second I might push for more. I'm feel about 20 weeks pregnant just from bloat post-stims to be honest! When is your beta?


----------



## Emilina84

Actually my clinic doesn't test until 14 days dpo! Fingers crossed but its such an affordable clinic and so lovely nurses that I'll be ok to go again (although a little disappointed if no BFN!). My clinic only aims for 5 eggs so use low stims, they'll readjust for me next round. Fingers crossed for no AF!


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girlies, 
How are you all?
Wish and wait i am very excited for you, all sounds very encouraging:) , keeping everything crosses. I was also very bloated. 
I asked the consultant just before transfer was it normal to feel so bloated and he said yes...i think i was half preparing the guy incase i broke wind on him!!Could you imagine!? NIGHTMARE!!
MJ, good to hear you rested up and are feeling good, and reassuring too to hear that the pains are similar to Taylahs, i really hope this is it!! :)
Taylah glad to hear you had a good holiday hun, shame about the sickness but as you say...all good signs. XX
So as for me, two weeks on the DHEA, feeling fine, no acne, hair growth etc ..YET!and have been on the nasty nasal spray 5 days but so far so good. Although whoever told me it was a rank taste is exactly right! It tastes disguisting!!
Apart from that...no other news...all very boring.
Have a baby shower to go to at the weekend....wish me luck. 
XX


----------



## wishandwait

Em- Good luck love!
Dancing Queen- Nasals are THE worst. Id take 10 injections...I know they said to alternate nostrils but I usually used the one that was the least blocked. By day 10 my throat and nose were so dry it would make my eyes water when I used them. Oh the things we do...my sister said to me my baby better "shit gold and spew beer" for all you go through to get it hahaha. How eloquent!
Good luck with the baby shower love, I threw 2 in the last two months! They suck! Be prepared for the obligatory "When are you guys gonna start?" If they only knew hey!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Wish did you end up having the transfer? It only takes 1 good embryo so even though 2 doesn't seem like a lot it may not matter. 
Hope the bloating goes away. I hated that feeling I felt so sick at the time. 

MJ hope the 2ww is going well . The weekend weather was perfect for relaxing so hope you got some good zen time. Do u think u will POAS? 

Taylah how did the scan go on Monday? 

Dancing queen, yay no side effects yet! That nasal spray sounds horrid ..ugh! 

Ok so for me no AF . Not prggers either (it would be hard for me to fall pregnant due to low sperm count ). FS has prescribed Provera to bring on af. Can't believe it has gotten to this. 
I have decided to go back on herbs starting next cycle - this was the only thing that Kept cycle under 30 days when I was taking it last year.

Ps the only thing I loathe more than baby showers is 1st birthday parties. I have a few of these this year...sigh


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja- Hope the provera brings on AF... are your cycles usually long? I know how it feels wishing AF would come so you can move on!

Both eggies are now embryos yay! Having transfer tomorrow and acupuncture first..... Anyone know the difference in success rates 3day transfer Vs 5day transfer?


----------



## MJ73

Wish, good luck with the transfer. Remember, it only takes one good emby & I've heard of plenty 3 days making it & lots of 5 days that don't, so keep up hope :dust:

Aleja, hope that AF comes soon for you. Waiting is the worst. 

danc1ingqueen, I'm a bit scared of the nasal spray (luckily I've nevr had to use it) but I've heard it can have some nasty side effects, so good that you're not having any yet.

Taylah, any more news on bubba? You must still be on :cloud9:

AFM, I have less than a week to go now, I did test yesterday & as to be expected it was a BFN, I know it's too early though. I'm going to test again on Sunday, that will be 3 days before my expected period & 12dpo. It's kind of weird to think that it's either happening or it's all over by now. Please God let this one be our baby, we need this so badly...

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone xx


----------



## aleja

MJ that is way too early for testing but its okay to cave in! I really hope this is the one for you too....you are PUPO so hope you are enjoying every minute

Wish, GL on transfer tomorrow...so exciting!!!

Girls I am also envious your cycles are happening ( i know that may sound bad though). At this point in time, me getting to do my FET seems like an achievement and a mammoth task!!!

MY cycles are usually long 33-38 days but i ovulate on my own ...this cycle I don't even think I ovulated. I did a million OPKs and didnt get a positive . maybe I missed the surge but I think it didn't happen. I really wanted a blood test & ultrasound to see what's going on but FS just prescribed the Provera. I am a bit annoyed about this as the last thing i want is more drugs but now I am getting a bit desperate.


----------



## pickles01

Hi ladies,

It is really nice to see how supportive of one another you all are. I am new to this world of IVF. My DH & I have been married for 10 months and TTC for about 6 before we were gently suggested to try IVF.

I've got long standing gynae issues, had my first surgery at 9 yrs old (salphingo-oopherectomy on one side) and I've had 4 other major surgeries since then to remove ovarian Dermoid cysts. DH, on the other hand, is working perfectly.

We have started a cycle now (in Brisbane) and I'm going through that horrible nervous wait before embryo transfer that so many of you have talked about. I had only 5 follicles, 3 eggs and 2 fertilized. ET on this Monday.

Any advice ladies about ET? What should I expect and, from your experiences, any do's or dont's? Also wondering, we've been told that after ET there's a 10 day wait for blood tests to find out whether it's stuck. Anyone do the home tests earlier then this?

Wishing you all the very best of luck.
P xo


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies I've got 2 more sleeps until my first scan - so anxious ! 
Wish - by the sounds of things you may be having your ET today sending you lots of sticky sticky baby dust, it only takes one Hun I really hope this is your bub, are they going to freeze the other one??? Make sure you get lots of lazy time on the lounge afterwards, they say it's not nessecary but I did especially the day of transfer & tried to be as lazy as possible for the next 2-3 days as well - cant hurt right? 
Mj - how u feeling? R u still having little pains here & there? How many days post transfer are you? Got everything crossed for you! Any update on your hubby's situation yet? 
Em - good luck Hun 
Pickles- good luck with your ET on Monday , it's really the easiest partof all, a bit like a pap smear, they say go about your normal activities but as I said above I rested as much as I could, no sex for at least 5 days ( until implantation ) & stay positive, my clinic never even did a blood test they gave me 2 hpt's to do on day 14 after transfer but of course I could not wait that long & started testing from day 5 after day 5 transfer, I got the faintest positive line on day 6 with a frer but it was so faint I wasn't sure if I was seeing things or not, everyday after that it got darker & darker!
Wishing you all so much luck & love & lots of little Aussie babies xxxxx


----------



## Taylah

Aleja- sorry Hun forgot to say hi, I know more drugs is the last thing you want right now but hopefully this will get you on your way to popping your little frostie back in to where it belongs, keep us posted hope the witch shows up soon xxx


----------



## Taylah

Dancing queen - the spray is the worst but all worth it hang in there & have fun at the shower, stay positive look at it as it will be your turn soon, as for the DHEA if you haven't got any of the bad side effects by now you should be in the clear yay !


----------



## Emilina84

Hey Pickles-

The ET is a piece of cake, just like a Pap Smear - over in 5 minutes. My clinic said there's no need to lay down for 30 minutes, or have any bed rest. In nature we are up walking around and actually walking can help it stick apparently! I'm actually on the Gold Coast, we are going through The Fertility Centre in Springwood. Are you only having one embryo put back?

Which clinic are you going through?

Em xo


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies do just had the transfer and OH MY GOD if I can give any advice it's to not drink too much water!! I had about a litre leading up to it so by the time I laid down I nearly wet myself! I said to the dr 'you can stop and let me pee or I can vomit everywhere' holding back so bad made me feel physically sick! They let me go and let out some then. The nurse said 'you defintely hold the biggest bladder award' from the ultra sound pic! The dr was a jerk but the nurses were lovely... Our other embryo didn't make it but the one they put back was spot on so here's hoping!! If it doesn't stick it's another fresh cycle for us! Where are all you lovely ladies at? If I made a private Facebook group would anyone be interested in joining? Just easier to keep up!


----------



## MJ73

Hya Girlies :flower:

*Wish*, so pleased you've had your transfer hun. I had a really full bladder too & felt like I was going to pee my pants :dohh:& I'd only had 2 glasses of water. I can imagine how uncomfortable you were. I'd be happy with a FB page :thumbup:

Hi *pickles*, welcome:flower: It sounds like you've been through alot already! In terms of the transfer, yep, it's nothing to worry about, I find it a bit more uncomfortable than a pap smear & I had cramping after this one. To rest or not is a personal thing, like Em said, our FS said that I didn't need to. Our 1st transfer I did rest & got a BFP (that eneded in miscarriage), the 2nd one I was really busy the next couple of days & didn't rest & got a BFN. Probably no correlation, but I always want to make sure that I follow the path of least regret. So I rested this time, but it's totally a personal thing.

*Taylah*, not long now till your scan, I can understand you being nervous, I'm sure you have a lovely little bean in there :cloud9:. Do you think you'll have pics to post? Thanks for asking about hubby, no more news yet, we have to wait till we see the urologist in september. But we've started things with our donor just in case Simon does have cancer, then we can at least access the donor sperm around Oct/Nov.

*aleja*, I know it was too early to test, it was a bit cheeky & naughty of me. Don't worry about being jealous of our cycles starting, I understand where you're coming from. It's going to be really hard for me if this is a BFN, cause we won't get another try till October. It's tough when you see others have things happening, but your time will be here soon sweetie :hugs: 

*Em*, I realised I never welcomed you to the thread:flower: We're 2ww buddies. What day past transfer are you?

I get to :test: tomorrow morning. FX, it's a BFP.

:dust::ninja::ninja::ninja: & even some :bunny::bunny::bunny: for everyone!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey MJ- Its hard to not test! Ive got everything crossed for you mate! How do you feel? Are you on progesterone? I know it gives me pregnancy symptoms which is frustrating!

So ive started a facebook group yay! If you want to join private message me and ill give you the details!!!


----------



## Emilina84

Well, it's a BFN for my first cycle of IVF :( 12 dpo and clearly negative -temps are down too.

Wishandwait - did they only put the one embryo back? I hope you have better luck than me!!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Em, so sorry about the BFN mate. How are you feeling? Do you have any frosties for next time? 
They only transferred one...they will only do one because of my age ect but we only ended up with one embie anyway, 8 eggs only 2 fertilized and only one made it to day 3..trying to think positive


----------



## Emilina84

Oh good luck! My fingers are crossed for you! I didn't have any frosties as they only got one egg due to low stims. I'm going to ask for two to be transferred next time (if we get lucky with more than 1!), they did a day 2 transfer so I don't know if our embie made it to day 3. I'm definitely going in to round two knowing the right questions to ask. Thinking it was an implantation issue... Boo!!


----------



## Emilina84

PS Wishnwait- it only takes one!!!


----------



## wishandwait

Emilina84 said:


> Oh good luck! My fingers are crossed for you! I didn't have any frosties as they only got one egg due to low stims. I'm going to ask for two to be transferred next time (if we get lucky with more than 1!), they did a day 2 transfer so I don't know if our embie made it to day 3. I'm definitely going in to round two knowing the right questions to ask. Thinking it was an implantation issue... Boo!!

I worry about implantation.. I had acupuncture leading up to ET to try an thicken the lining. I got them to check it at the ultrasound and they said it was lovely (the nurse said 'juicy' siiick!) I think the acupuncture did/is helping! 
Are you going to do another fresh cycle straight away?


----------



## Emilina84

Yeah hopefully, I'll give them a call in the morning. It's only $500 for subsequent cycles which is good. They said my lining was great too all the way through, I'm wondering if I really needed the progesterone supplement - who knows... 

Implantation worried me the whole time, but I'm wondering if the embryo kept developing or not... There's just so many hurdles per cycle isn't there?!


----------



## wishandwait

Oh wow...$500 is unreal! Our subsequent cycles aren't that different from the 1st...Who are you going through? Were you on progesterone gel? 
I know what you mean by hurdles.. its just one after another. I don't think it will feel real or ill believe it until I have a baby in my arms xx


----------



## Emilina84

Totally.... I fell pregnant twice naturally at the wrong time in my life so chose to terminate - I'm worried karma is coming back to bite me... Feels like another life, now when i want a baby it just won't happen!

I did Crinone 8mg suppositories, pretty gross!! We are going through The Fertility Centre in Springwood QLD, they are a part of QLD Fertility Group. They are an afforadable IVF clinic, they aim for lower numbers of eggs as they don't freeze (but they can if you want) but everything else is the same.

Who are you through?

PS - LOVE your journal!


----------



## wishandwait

Emilina84 said:


> Totally.... I fell pregnant twice naturally at the wrong time in my life so chose to terminate - I'm worried karma is coming back to bite me... Feels like another life, now when i want a baby it just won't happen!
> 
> I did Crinone 8mg suppositories, pretty gross!! We are going through The Fertility Centre in Springwood QLD, they are a part of QLD Fertility Group. They are an afforadable IVF clinic, they aim for lower numbers of eggs as they don't freeze (but they can if you want) but everything else is the same.
> 
> Who are you through?
> 
> PS - LOVE your journal!

Yeah I got the gel its disgusting! Sometimes I feel like everything I do has some cosmic effect on why I'm not pregnant. I know its irrational but sometimes you just can't help it. I don't think it's karma mate! 
Im through Monash IVF... I live in rural Victoria so my choices are really limited. Thanks for reading the journal! I have to try to motivate myself to write in it when I feel normal as well as messy!
Can you do back to back cylces? I cant find the answer anywhere..


----------



## Emilina84

I think you can, but I need to see the Dr again so they might put me on the pill for a week or so. Hope I can get right into it though - back on the horse right?! I think you only have to wait a few cycles if you have a miscarriage. I will be able to let you know tomorrow though! I've heard good things about Monash - they have solid success rates!


----------



## aleja

Emilina so to hear about your bfn. That sucks. Will you have the beta test? 
It's hard not to think negative things about IvF such as bad karma but I guess sometimes its just bad luck :-( 
Can the clinic grow the embryos longer than 2 days?


----------



## Emilina84

Thanks Aleja! Feeling a little more positive today. Just waiting for blasted AF now, then I'll be back on the pill and right back into my second cycle. That's going to be one of my questions - I guess seeing as we only had one embryo they thought they might as well do an early transfer. Hopefully we get more this time, and I'm going to insist for 2 x blast to get transferred. Better idea? Seems better chances of success with 5 day.


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies em- sorry about your bfn
Wish - everything crossed for you Hun , when are you testing?? I'm not on Facebook, can't be bothered with it, this forum keeps me busy ! 
Mj- any news everything is crossed for you too xx
Aleja - af yet???
AFM - I went for my First scan today so relieved to see a flashing little heartbeat at 162pm, I'm over the moon & feel like I can finally celebrate xxx


----------



## MJ73

Hi Em, sorry to hear about your neg, was that on a poas or a beta? Cause some poas aren't sensitive enough at 12dpo.

Wish, thanks for starting the FB group, I can't pm from my phone, but will pm you my details when I'm at my computer, which probably won't be till tomorrow night as I'm out till late tonight. How are you going in your 2ww hun? Remember it does only take 1!

Taylah, that is awesome news about the heartbeat, that must just be amazing! 

Afm, I tested yesterday morning (fmu) & got a positive, tested again this morn & I think it was slightly darker. We're trying to hold off on the celebrating till we see our beta, as last time we had a bfp, it was slow rising betas & ended in MC at 6 weeks. So for the moment we're pleased & hopeful but also a little nervous tbh. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm on my phone & I suck at updating on my phone!


----------



## Taylah

OMG MJ - you guys must be over the moon, I'm so so happy for you, I know how you feel about not wanting to get excited so I will be excited for you - congrats Hun - u deserve it xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Oh wow MJ that is unreal!!!! Im soooo happy for you! First step in the right direction hey! That is the best news you've made my day! Every time I hear of a IVF BFP it gives me hope. Well done!
AFM- Two week wait doing ok.. the progesterone gel is SICK and my boobs hurt worse than ever before. I protect my nips in the shower from the water....how many days past 3dt can I test?


----------



## wishandwait

Oh and Taylah AWESOME news about your scan chic! Hopefully all this good luck will rub off a bit!


----------



## Emilina84

Was yours a 5 day transfer WishandWait? Don't test too early it's just too disappointing!
Keep me updated cos I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## wishandwait

Em- Was aiming for a 5 day transfer but because only two of my eight eggs fertilized they won't push it out that far, Monash only let them go to blast if you have a bigger number to work with..otherwise they say they are best in their natural environment. I had a three day transfer and by them, he was the only one left! They said it was a good three day 8 cell embryo so hopefully its the lucky one. I know what you mean by not testing but id rather get a bfn on my own than a phone call I guess..Any news with you?


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
MJ oh wow you are up the duff!!! Congratulations hun. Was this a FET or Stim cycle? When is your beta test? 

And Taylah yay for your little heartbeat. You are well on the way now 

Emilina, it great you will have a chance to ask all the questions before your next cycle. A blastie would be better but as Wish said it depends on how many embryos you have . If you only have a couple I'd rather put them back earlier rather than them not making it to day 5. 
As for putting back 2 embies I guess it's up to you and whether your FS supports it. Sometimes it dEpends on age and how many failed cycles you have had. 

I got my AF today . So happy to see the witch !! I did an acupuncture session on the weekend and 2 days of Provera. The clinic says it couldn't have been the Provera that brought it on as it was too soon in the treatment.. So I think the acu helped


----------



## Emilina84

Hey Ladies!

I have my preg test on Thursday but think blasted AF will be here by then! I hope they'll allow me to put two back if I have enough to work with. I will keep you updated.

How are you going with your progesterone Wish? Is it the vaginal suppositories? They are so awful! I had to dig around every couple if nights and do a clean out (TMI!)... Not looking forward to them second time around!

Is it possible to have too much progesterone? If I have normal levels, could the supplements make levels too high? Maybe a silly question but I'm searching for reasons why implantation didn't happen!


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja- WOO HOO for AF! I'm a 100% believer in the acupuncture! Did you get it before/after your last transfer? Must feel good to be moving forward.

Em- I have gel suppositories and they are sooo gross! No one warned me of the utterly disgusting build up. Think ill start douching every second day! Don't know about having too much progesterone.. I know they like to see really high levels... do you think you had too much?


----------



## Emilina84

No idea really, I'm sure they know what they're doing... Maybe I'm just looking for a way out of the grossness of them! They're bloody terrible! All for a good cause though and TOTALLY worth it if you get that BFP!!!


----------



## aleja

Wish i am becoming a believer too. Its just too coincidental that i got AF 2 days after the pins. The Acu practitioner even told me to wait a couple of days ...
I didn't have the pre - post ET acu sessions last stim cycle but I am planning to have it during my FET . How many sessions did you have in the lead up to your ET? 

Those pessaries ....ugh! They made me so sore


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja, I don't think its a coincidence at all! I'm a total sceptic with most things and started doing acupuncture because I read it can increase fertility.. I had it once a week for about 4 weeks leading up to collection, my practitioner said he was going to focus of releasing heat..usually I just laid there all 'yeah yeah' but this one time I held my hand over the group of needles in my tummy and the heat coming of it was craaaazy! 
They have an acupuncture clinic at the hospital so I literally walked downstairs after for transfer.... I've read studies that say it can increase outcomes by 60%... either way, it can't hurt!


----------



## Taylah

Good to see you all moving forward, keep us updated on testing & starting cycles xxx


----------



## aleja

hey Wish, yes I am going to start going weekly sessions as I am praying it will help with making me OV at a reasonable cycle day. I usually OV very late and I am at risk of FET cancellation if my follicles take too long to grow. 
My Acu clinic is right next door to my IVF clinic HOWEVER this cycle I am having my FET in a different clinic across Sydney because my normal clinic will be closing for renos (how rude of them!!!). This means I will have to drive back to get to Acu post FET. I am not loving this idea as I read that the best outcomes are when you are in complete accessibility to ACu directly after the ET.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey girls, can I join you!! DH and I are going through IVF w/PGD in September as DH has a Chromosome Balanced Translocation. We have suffered 6 miscarriages a 2 missed miscarriage in the last 2 years.


----------



## wishandwait

Welcome Miss! Sorry to hear about your losses. Where is oz are you from?


----------



## MJ73

Welcome Miss, I too am sorry for your losses, does that mean you're having PGD?

Wish & Aleja, I had acu for my 1st 2 cycles & loved, I just didn't get around to it for this cycle as it all happened so quickly & we had the transfer on the long weekend & no-one was open. 

Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## wishandwait

How are you feeling MJ? I love seeing the ticker... So exciting! 

Question for the ladies who've got bfps... Did anyone get implantation bleeding if so.. What day? Sorry if I'm being intrusive..... I just want to know what to expect I guess! I felt a bit down today, like its not gonna happen for us this time :(


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey Girls,
Sorry i have been missing in action for the last few days. have had awful headaches...and there was me thinking i had escaped them form the lovely nasal spray. Anyway feeling better now!

MJ....Congrats! that is such wonderful news, i am delighted for you hun. Whoever said you deserve it, well i second that:) If i was computer savvy enough to have dancing things and lights across the screen for you i would, but unfortunately i am crap. Its a wonder i am even on this forum at all! hehe
Taylah good to hear all went well at the scan, that is great. How you feeling?any sickness or not too bad at the mo?
Aleja, AF at long last, that is good. At least that lets you get going with things.

Emilina i am very sorry to hear about your bfn, it's crap isn';t it?! this is just my second round of ivf but am keeping my fingers crossed for this one.
Miss Redknob, sorry to hear about your losses, hopefully we are all on the road to good outcomes now. :)
xxx


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Welcome miss redknob! 
Wishing you well during your first cycle in September 

Dancingqueen when do your stims start? Gosh those headaches sound awful 

Wish, are you going to test? 

MJ did you already have the beta test? How did it go?


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja- not sure about testing.. Im doing ok at the moment..my DH doesn't want to but if I NEED to I will. How are you hun? 
Dancing queen- good to hear from you I was wondering how you were doing!


----------



## aleja

Hi Wish. When I did the stim cycle I promised myself I would not test ..i did hold out only until my AF arrived (early) then I just needed to put myself our of misery . 

I am okay. Booked in another acu appt and waiting for my herbs to arrive. I just want a normal cycle this month.. Not another 49day drama. I am hoping all these extras will help. My first monitor is next week


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, me - feeling pretty crap but not complaining!
Mj - so wrapped for you & your hubby, any symptoms yet??
Miss red- welcome & so sorry for all your losses!
Wish - everything double crossed for you, when are you testing?? 
Dancing queen- just like the DHEA I had headaches at the start of the yucky spray then went away, hopefully that's over & done with for you 2, when do you start stims ??
Aleja- I never did acup but I have a friend who believes it was her success tool


----------



## wishandwait

Hi all!
Taylah- sorry to hear your feeling crap! Morning sickness? 
Where is everyone else at? 
AFM- I'm 5dp3dt and feel like it's not going to happen this time :( I know it's really early and i'm trying to stay positive I guess its just hard as the days tick by till the beta...probably just setting myself up in case.


----------



## Emilina84

Keep positive Wishnwait!!! AF arrived bang on time for me - my clinic like to have a break between cycles of 3 weeks so I'm seeing the Doctor on the 10th July and will start my next cycle a week later. Bummer, I don't know how I'll survive the wait! How are you feeling Wishnwait??? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Em, at least AF didn't drag out and you can get back into it! Did they say they were going to change anything for this round? 
AFM no symptoms. My boobs are actually getting a bit better :( oh well hopefully the next few days will come up with something


----------



## Emilina84

Hey Wish- I won't know until the 10th when I see the Doctor but the Nurse said they will def have a new 'recipe' for me! I'm definitely pushing for two envies to be put back this time :) keep us updated Wish!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for the welcome girls :hugs:

DH and I live in the Blue Mountains in NSW. Yeah we are having PGD :)


----------



## wishandwait

How is everyone? Updates?


----------



## Emilina84

Nothing exciting for me! AF is in her final days so I'm back on the pill waiting for my next appointment! What about you??! Symptoms?!?


----------



## aleja

Hi Wish not much happening here either. Got my first monitor on Thursday ..hopefully can do a FET this cycle


----------



## wishandwait

Good luck aleja! My nurse said their success rates for fet were higher than for fresh! Hopefully it will be the lucky one for you.
Em- that's great you can just start a new cycle. Monash leave a min of a month between cycles. 
As for me, no symptoms really. Got the beta Thursday and results Friday. Decided if AF hasnt arrived I'm going to do a test at home Friday morning so I don't flip out over the phone call. I want to be positive but it's so hard after so long. I just keep thinking about our bad fertilization results and the fact im so used to getting negatives. I guess, either way I'll know by the end of the week so I can get busy being happy or making other plans!!


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies just checking in & sending baby dust your way, still got everything crossed for you all xxxxx


----------



## aleja

Thanks Taylah

Hi Wish , I hope your FS is right. My FS gave us a 20% chance with FET ..it doesn't seem very high but I guess it's better than nothing . 

Hang in there Hun not long now.. Have you got much on this week? Hope the time flies for you x 

Mj, what's happening with you?


----------



## Taylah

Updates???


----------



## wishandwait

Light spotting and bad period cramps :( don't think I'll make it to beta. AF is on the way :(


----------



## Emilina84

Could it be implantation Wish? The symptoms for implantation are similar to AF!!


----------



## wishandwait

Nah... Heavier bleeding now Em :(


----------



## Taylah

Oh wish, so so sorry hun, I really thought this was your turn, try to stay positive, I know your turn is just around the corner, lots of love & hugs to u xx:hugs:


----------



## Emilina84

Oh poop.... Implantation can be up to 9dpo though... Maybe? I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you - I know the BFN sucks but I was there too so feel free to vent! We will just have to wait for our next cycle Wish!


----------



## wishandwait

Em, Taylah, Aleja, thanks so much for your support. Most definitely BFN...held it together till end of the day then cried the whole way home from work... had to pull over! It really is devastating...no matter how much I told myself 'IVF is a treatment not a quick fix' I really did think 'Oh it will work first time.' Given myself tonight to grieve then tomorrow to get on with it. Thanks again ladies, I feel lucky that I have somewhere that people understand xx


----------



## Emilina84

Totally - remember that no cycle is a failed cycle - they know what they need to tweak for a successful later cycle. It is heartbreaking - I just put so much hope int my first cycle that I was so disappointed when it didn't work - even though I knew the statistics. When do you test?


----------



## wishandwait

Thursday is the blood test but I did a FRER when I got home so I could have a beer! BFN... now enjoying my beer. Monash make you have a minimum month in between but I wonder if I can start birth control? I did a short cycle last time and didn't start with birth control... are you on short/long cycle>


----------



## Emilina84

What do you mean short/long cycle? My cycles are 28 days. Don't start the pill until you speak to your Dr, but I started on day 2 of my period and my stims start on the 17th - pending how I feel following the consultation with the doctor. Fingers crossed! Enjoy your beer- you deserve it.


----------



## wishandwait

So long cycle starts with the pill...My last cycle I just started stims on day 2...no pill...i wonder if it would make a difference for me...


----------



## Emilina84

Ohhhh ok! I'm on long cycle then! Apparently the pill calms everything down and regulates your hormones which is why my clinic put you on it- plus it helps with timing!


----------



## wishandwait

Yeah thats what I thought! I was soo desperate to get started last time I asked to do short cycle. This time I'm doing what they tell me..no rushing. And in between I'm hitting the gym nightly! And yoga and massages and whatever else to be in the best shape. It's how I deal with it I guess.. I always have to do something about it. How are you going?


----------



## aleja

Hi Wish, what a sad day for you and your DH. it hurts so much at the end. i remember the feeling. i hated the fact i didn't even make it to beta either. take time to grieve and be sad and angry. i am hopeful you will be feeling better within a few weeks. 
I agree with Emilina. I am not sure about starting the BC without talking to your FS. Your body needs time to purge itself from all the meds. its hard to think about taking a break for a month but believe me it feels great to be 'normal' again free of ivf drugs.

do you have an appt with your FS booked? when you eventually go I suggest take a list of questions with you and make them review all aspects of the cycle. 

take care x


----------



## Emilina84

Aleja makes a good point... It's tough waiting to start another cycle thought!! Did you have any frozen? I hope next cycle I can get enough to freeze. I'm fine now, it's just that initial build up and anxiousness and when you finally get the BFN it's SO disappointing. I'm ok now, kind of forgotten all about it because my next cycle seems SO far away! I walk about 3 km per day with the dogs, but im not going to completely change my lifestyle for it - I think that just adds to the build up!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey aleja..I have appointment booked for Monday! I won't take anything until I've seen him cause even if I wanted to I have no scripts or funds haha! I think the rubbish fertilization results sort of prepared me for a BFN so it wasn't a huge shock but still mega disappointing. I howled for an hour straight like a baby! I work with toddlers and I looked around today and thought.."How hard was it for all of you to get here?"
Aside from waiting to start IVF my cycles are usually 25-28 days so day 27 is spot on I guess! Thanks for the support. How are you going?


----------



## wishandwait

Em- Ill defo be taking beers as part of my relax-treatment!!!


----------



## aleja

Em, oh yes the waiting is the worst:dohh:

i think no amount of 'planning' for a possible bfn still prepares us for the heartbreak. We all want to be the ones who get lucky first go..it does happen...but sometimes its simply just bad luck. I guess the thing we can take from it is the lessons for next time. 

Wish, i work with children too...i too wonder how natural conception actually happens at all with all the things I now know about fertility and conception!
In terms of the lack of fertilisation, that is something that can be improved hopefully, maybe looking at using ICSI, or producing better eggs?? 
It's great to have the FS appt so soon. I am sure you will get some answers
x


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya Girls,

Wish, i am so sorry to hear your news. It bloody sucks alright! Its awful.. we all think and hope that ivf will be our miracle, but you know what some day it will be!!

Aleja is right take the time to be sad and grieve i know i did and if it's any consolation i also howled....and howled even more the day after. Aleja by the way you have very wise words to say. As our consultant told me too, every cycle they learn a bit more about our bodies and what works and what doesn't so think of it as that little bit closer to your goal hun.
Enjoy your beer, and i know it doesn't really help but you aren't on your own and at least we have each other to bounce off.
Keep smiling girl and have another beer.
:)
xx PS I HATE THE LONG CYCLE!!!!!! Is it ever going to end.


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks aleja thanks dancing queen! Feeling better today...scrubbed the s h I t outta my house...at least in not going into a second round alone! I'm sticking around till every one of us get doubles on that damn stick!! Xxx


----------



## aleja

Thanks Wish ..I think it will happen for us darl but it's finding the patience and faith that is hard 

Hiya dancingqueen, where are you to in your cycle? Long cycles are a pain in the hinny that unfortunately I know well .....


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hi & try stay positive, and as wish said - you guys were here for me & I will be sticking around till u all get your bfp's - which I'm sure will be very soon xxx


----------



## Emilina84

Did you have the dreaded bood test Wish? When do you think you'll start your second cycle?


----------



## wishandwait

Em- Had the dreaded test -shudder- apparently bleeding for four days doesn't constitute a stop on the progesterone according to my nurse, untill the test. She rang me @ work o confirm a negative. Have to break for this month but going to see FS Monday to make adjustments for round 2!!!
Taylah- thanks! Hopefully we all can share your success soon. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wish I am so sorry :hugs: like the other girls said stay strong and enjoy the beers :)


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks red, hitting the pub tonight can't wait! Was just looking through some old traveling photos... Nice to remember a life before ttc. Seems like a million years ago. 

Has anyone noticed how different protocols are between Australia and other countries? On some of these threds it's common for women to get 20+ eggs! One lady I was reading about got 50...34 of which fertilized. I wonder why there are such extreme differences? Don't get me wrong I dont want to be octomum or anything..


----------



## aleja

hi Wish, 
yes the protocols seem to be much more medicated o/s (especially in USA). 20+ eggs sounds like too many and i would wonder about quality??
my FS said that 15 is the optimal number.

I am losing hope today. my natural FET cycle has been cancelled:nope:
apparently my BT and US results indicate that I am not going to ovulate..WTF??? 
I told the FS a thousand times that I have extra long cycles and that I ovulate late but apparently it won't happen at all. I am very annoyed at the FS at the moment as he flew out o/s today so he couldn't really keep monitoring me even if I am going to ovulate, so it was probably more convenient to cancel me.


----------



## sheri76

Hi ladies,
Just thought I'd share with you all in case you were unaware that we can claim 20% of out of pocket medical expenses that's over $2060, it's called net medical expenses tax offset & includes treatment under an ivf program. If you do your own tax online & use the prefill option it will work it out for you or you can request a statement from Medicare for your accountant. 

Hope this helps :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can I ask who everyone is going through for their IVF. DH and I are going through IVF Australia with Prof Michael Chapman.


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Aleja, that is disappointing. I am sending you a bug hug.XX What the heck is going on with the consultant? You would think they could have got someone else to monitor you. Keep smiling hun.

I hadn't actually noticed about the difference in the protocols...very interesting....although i don't think there would ever be any chance of them getting egg numbers out of me like that...my amh is terrible.
Wish, i dont blame you for taking a month off, it can get a bit consuming all of this. Enjoy your month off girl. I reckon i might do the same if it doesn't work this time. 
I am finding this long cycle ( am day 13 at the mo) a pain in the ass.
xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

PS Sheri..cheers for the tip :)

I am also going thru ivf australia in bondi..dr gavin sacks
x


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja- How frustrating!f You poor thing. Do they give you any drugs at all to make sure you ovulate? I'm so sorry mate that sucks! 
Dancing Queen- I bet the long cycle takes FOREVER! What is the time difference compared to a short cycle? Do you have to be on the pill for a full month? 
AFM- I have a mandatory rest cycle which I guess isn't as terrible as what I thought it would be. Had a bit of boozer last night which felt good, haven't hit it for a while! Tomorrow appointment with FS to make a new plan..pretty excited!


----------



## Taylah

Aleja- sorry your cycle got cancelled, wish enjoy your break but excited for you to get back into working out your plan of attack 
Sheri- great Medicare tip, I just found that out myself 

I went through westmead fertility centre (WFC) a little inconvenient as I live in Balmain but was really happy with the treatment & the cost - I only paid $1400 & get $500 back through Medicare + it worked !


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies,
Had appointment with FS this afternoon. He said that 2 eggs out of 8 fertilizing was a pretty poor result... he said that we won't know whether it was just bad luck or an underlying issue until we do another cycle. Now we wait for my next period and start long cycle beginning with the pill. He also doubled the gonal F and extended the time till trigger. Hopefully this does the trick. 
I have a problem with looking at the dark side of things... I can't help but think the worst and i's so bloody scared of the same thing happening again.
How is everyone else?


----------



## aleja

hi gals, 
wow Taylah that is so cheap!!!! and you are right it worked which is the main thing!! was the waiting list long???? I rang them when I first found out I needed IVF but they said there was a 7 week waiting period. I was impatient of course. 

Miss red, my FS is prof ledger from IVFA BJ. he is lovely but very busy doing his professor things. Prof Chapman is a bit of a legend.He also delivered my friends 2 children.
DancingQueen, there was other FS to monitor me but I think it was a bit complicated as apparently my estrogen levels had dropped rather than rise. As frustrated as I am with him I'd rather just wait till he is back in the country rather than rely on some other doctor that I haven't had any contact with.

Wish, your boozy weekend sounds great! I need one of these too!! hope your Appt went well today.
I have never taken anything to make me ovulate because I have always ovulated on my own. This clomid business is all new to me. I am really reluctant to do it but I have to be realistic...it could take months for my cycles to regulate and I really don't want to wait that long.....

Sheri, thank you so much for the heads up. I was wondering why the clinic had said something about tax return.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wow Taylah that is cheap. DH and I will have to pay around $12k upfront but after the medicare rebates we will be out of pocket around $6800.

Aleja, I heard Prof Chapman was good that's why we went with him, but I will be going back to my OB once I have a confirmed pregnancy :)


----------



## Taylah

Aleja & anyone else who is interested or running out of money doing ivf - The waiting list can be long if you go directly to westmead fertility centre - the wait is only for initial consult with a fs because it is free, what I did was go privately to a fs named doctor Alan tong he has offices at westmead & strathfield - which is where I went as it is closer to home but he operates through WFC, it cost $200 for me & $150 for DH to see him, if you call them at wfc they will happily give you a List of fs that operate through WFC, then there was absolutely no waiting at all I got in straight away - well as soon as AF arrived (only had to wait for the witch) all meds etc are all included & there are 2 payment options 1. Is the option I chose pay $1400 up front & get $ 500 back - this stays the same for every cycle or 2. you can pay $4500 up front & end up $700 out of pocket for first cycle then only $300 out of pocket for each cycle after that in the same calander year, it is all through Medicare so everyone can use this service it isn't means tested or anything & it makes especially multiple attempts affordable & they seem to have great results - not just me there was 6 of us on the day of my egg retrieval & 5 of us are now pregnant - that's a pretty good result if you ask me !
Personally I think paying thousands each time can cause stress on yourself & your relationship plus why pay so much if you don't have too  

Wish- sounds promising Hun I was put on high dosage of stims straight off I wasn't on gonal f but I know it is similar my fs uses both but I was on 300 ui of puregon - what dosage have they upped you to?? Try to stay positive - remember ( my fs words) with each cycle the odds of conceiving get higher & higher xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Taylah was yours a straight IVF cycle?


----------



## Taylah

Um not Sure what you meanby straight ivf cycle but if you mean a normal cycle then yes, I have heard the cycles referred to as short & long cycles &#8211; mine was long - started on the pill on day of period for 17 days then spray then stims then trigger then collection & transfer of day 5 blastocyst


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah that's what I meant :) DH and I are having a long cycle IVF with ICSI and genetic testing. We tried to go through Westmead but they don't do genetic testing :(

Did you have any side effects from the drugs?


----------



## MJ73

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on for a while; have just been flat out at work. I'm sorry I don't have time for personals today, but sending everyone massive hugs & support. Will be back later for personals xx


----------



## Taylah

Red knob - the Side effects I had from all the drugs were very minor the spray - headaches & moody, the stims - heaps of bloating ( looked pregnant ) & progesterone made me a bit cranky & period like symptoms - cramps & headaches & crazy crazy vivid dreams xx

Mj - great to hear everything is going ok xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Taylah, doesn't sound too bad :)

How is everyone one today?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Double post :shrug:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Red knob when do you start the cycle? The antagonist cycle is quite good in terms of minimal side effects . I didn't have any at all except that the antagon injection was ouchyyy 

Taylah Thanks for the tips about westmead 

Hi mj 

Me: nothing happening .. I got to start taking Provera in a few days time ..I've decided to bite the bullet and accept that I need meds now to get my FET cycle going 

Im feeling a bit blue about the Blues:cold:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I will start the pill with my next period which is due in 2 weeks and then start the synarel spray about 22-24th August. Then stop the pill about 3rd September and then go from there. My egg collection is booked for 21st September and can't be changed due to a PGD cycle.


----------



## aleja

Hi Red its great tou have very clear timeframes ..i don't know much about PDG..how come the EPU has to fall exactly on that date?


----------



## wishandwait

Hey redknob I think our cycles (minus the pgd) will be pretty similar. 
Have to say...enjoying being drug free at the moment and having a (small) break. Ive kinda lost the urgency I felt about it all which is relief. It used to make me feel sick. Most of my friends have babies now and the ones that don't are already pregnant. There's just me now I guess it's a bit easier now there's no more comparison..does that make sense?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey Aleja - They will only do egg collection on a Wednesday or Friday for a PGD cycle as the cells can only be tested by certain people and they only work certain days :)

Hey Wish - Will be great to go on the journey at that same time with someone :)


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

How are you all doing?
Wish, good to hear you are enjoying your drug free stint the mo...if it doesn't happen this time for us i am definitely having a months break. I know what you mean about everyone else around you being pregnant, in my circle of girlfriends there are two of us and the rest are either about to give birth or are pregnant.
MJ- great to hear you are doing well hon, that is great news.
Aleja , hope you are feeling not so blue:).. Keep your chin up girl.
Just had my egg collection this morning , they got nine so that's good with my low amh. So we will see how we go.

Have a good day everyone.
xx


----------



## Taylah

Congrats dancing queen, 9 is great hope they all fertilize & grow into little maybe baby's , keep us posted when you find out how many fertilize, hope you are not to sore xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's awesome dancing queen!!! :)


----------



## aleja

Well done dancing queen wow that happened so quickly! 
9 is great.. Were you taking DHEA? If so its working ! 
Will you be taking some days off pre-post transfer?


----------



## wishandwait

Good job dancingqueen!!! That is fantastic news!


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey girlies,

The lab rang today....:(only three have fertilised. I was really hoping that more would, apparently four haven't shown any definite signs of fertilisation but they aren't going to discount them yet.
Two have gone nowhere. 
I am coming to the conclusion that i have crap eggs. I WANNA BEER!!!!
Ps Girlies thank so much for all the encouragement.
xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Ps Yes Aleja, i have been on DHEA for 6 weeks.....am really trying to stay positive for the 3

xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Keep your chin up dancing queen, it only takes one hun. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## aleja

Hey dancingqueen what a shame about the 3 embies but hope they hang in there and the 4 others catch up.Did you do IvF or icsi?


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Aleja,

Yeah we did icsi, we have done that twice now....keep talking to myself....trying to stay positive....trying to stay positive..

xx


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing queen sorry to hear you only got 3 fertilized , try to stay positive remember it only takes one good one, hope all 3 keep growing strong & turn into nice little embies for you, if they haven't discounted the other 4 there must be a reason for that- you never know! A friend of mine only ended up with 1 fertilized & they said it didn't look great either that little egg is now a rascal of a 3year old boy, goes to show you just dont know - keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## aleja

Hey dancing queen it's good to have internal dialogue during times like this. I
Am sure you have already had lots of testing but could it be sperm issues rather than u eggs? Did ur DH have the DNA frag test? Sorry about the questions as I find it strange most of the didn't fertilise with iCsi x


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing queen - any news on how they are progressing?? Fingers & toes still x for you xxx
Hi aleja & wish how you guys going??


----------



## aleja

hi taylah, I was supposed to start taking provera this week to end my apparently annovulary cycle. I got a smiley digital +OPK that same day so I think I will let my cycle end naturally....not sure really I can't decide as I want to get on with the FETs too


----------



## Taylah

Waiting to get on with it must be so hard, I hope the time passes quickly & you can get on track for your FET, how many frosties do you have??


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey girlies,
Morning to you all :)How are you?
Well...the news is....one embryo survived....on day 5 it was still a morula though which isn't very encouraging sadly. However, stranger things have happened as you say Taylah.....at this stage i am going with the thought that it will be a BFN and anything else is a bonus. Man it gets tiring!!!
They pretty much told us at transfer yesterday that we only had a slim chance, they wished us good luck but said it was the best they had to put back in.
Aleja that was a good point about the testing, i must look into that. Hubby has had the standard morph/motility tests but that sounds like a more advanced one. Cheers for that.
Have decided to take at least a month off and have booked to go up to Queensland...can't wait for a break.
Aleja hope all is going well with your cycle, and Taylah i cannot believe you are almost at 12 weeks it seems to have gone so fast :)
Big hello to all you other ladies.
xx


----------



## aleja

Dancingqueen even though you got the 1 emby, i am glad it was transferred. on these threads you got all sorts of women getting bfp's from less than perfect embryos so don't lose hope just yet. You really never know as they do say its just a beauty contest that they base their rating for the embryos

Regardless, one month off sounds awesome...is that off from work too?
I am going to QLD too this next weekend..can't wait just to be normal, drink some wine eat nice food, hang out with friends who are not TTC or pregnant or new mummies!

Taylah, we have 4 frosties....I am still waiting for AF to arrive. she could be another week I think


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have everything crossed for you dancing queen


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing queen, the fact your 1 little embie made It to day 5 is enough to be hopeful, I really hope this will end up being your little survivor, keeping everything crossed for you Hun xxx enjoy your time away xxx 
Aleja- will you have just one of your 4 frosties transferred ?? Hope time passes quickly for you this time while waiting for AF ! 
As for me I am anxiously awaiting my NT ultrasound , time is actually going so slow for me - I guess cause I'm waiting for the scan to check everything is ok, I think I will be much less of a worry wart once it's been done, other than that starting to feel much better ( not so sick) but always very tired.
hi to everyone else hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 12 weeks Taylah :dance:


----------



## Taylah

Hi everyone , how is everyone any news?? 
Thanks miss red knob hard to believe I made it here, hope you all are here soon too xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey Girls,
No news with me. Am counting down to my holiday...cannot wait! 
Have my BT next Wednesday, but am not holding out for anything on that front....
xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well AF is 2 days late, where is she?? Want to start already :haha:


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
Dancingqueen where are you going on your holiday?
I just got back from a mini hoilday in Gold Coast..Did nothing but eat, relax, eat, relax. it was just what I needed. 

MsRedknob, my AF is always late...so inconvenient!!! 
Have you had a HPT???


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sounds like you had a nice mini holiday :)

No HPT, I know that Im not pregnant cause I would have all the symptoms. I can get a positive from about 7dpo cause my (.)(.) are normally killing me :haha: It is probably my body still adjusting from my last D&C in April :(

How are you going?


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, I'm in a big panic , I've been bleeding since last night, I go for my NT scan today at 11.30 so just waiting till then to see if my little been is ok or not , I've been up all night in tears so I'm prepared for the worst but hoping for the best, hope you all are well ! 
Miss red knob hope af arrives for you - unless of course you are pregnant ! 
Aleja - a mini break sounds like what I need , good on you ! 
Dancing queen - hope you enjoy your holiday still got fingers crossed for you, there is always hope until af arrives xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Taylah, I hope your little bean is ok, how much are you bleeding? You must be beside yourself. Hurry up 11:30 :hugs:

CD1 for my today :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thinking of you Taylah :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

Thanks so much miss red knob , it was so scary i have had some really bright red bleeding like a middle flow period day, but i am so so relieved now (& still a little worried) I am just back from my scan, baby looks great measuring correct & NT normal, I had 3 scans 2 via stomach with different machines & 1 Trans vaginal, they couldn't find a reason why I'm bleeding except my placenta is lying a little on the low side but not really low enough to be causing this so who knows, I've been told to rest up & go straight back to hospital if it gets worse, thanks so much for your kind words & support xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Ohh thank goodness you and your bean are ok!! Rest up and get DH to wait on you hand and foot :hugs:

Did you get a picy?


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Gosh Taylah, that is good news that all is ok.PHEW!! Rest up though and take it easy.Couldn't believe when i read that previous post as i haven't been on for a few days.

Well it is crap news with me girls, AF witchbag started yesterday and it is in full throttle!! so no good news for us this time :( have my BT in the morning which is a complete waste of time but sure i will go anyway as i should.

Aleja i am off to Port Douglas with DH, and cannot wait! we have booked 3 days in an adults only resort in the mountains....and i read after i booked it that it has optional clothing at the pool! haha should be a giggle! Then we are off to a resort in Port Douglas, complete with a swim up bar....which i will be making use of! Good to hear you had a good time in Queensland, this nonsense doesn't half take it out of you, holidays needed big time!
Right girls i am in for a couple of mental days in work so may not be about, everyone stay safe.
XXXX


----------



## Taylah

Dancing queen sorry to hear the witch got you :-( next time will be your turn Hun xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry dancing queen, sending you and DH lots of :hugs:

Have any of you girls ever caught up to meet? :)


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Taylah, so glad to hear about your bubba being fine. That sounded so scary. I hope you are well. 

DancingQueen, what a bummer about AF. I know what you mean about thinking the BT is a waste of time..that's how I felt during my last stim cycle. 
Port Douglas sounds like it will be amazing...clothing optional?? he he that will be a cheeky swim!

MrsRedknob, hooray for AF!!! what next? do you start your cycle now?
I am hopefully not far behind..waiting for AF too......


----------



## wishandwait

Hey everyone! 
I'm so happy to hear all is good Taylah. 
Aleja- hope AF comes soon mate, the waiting is the worst.
Dancing Queen- I'm so sorry about AF, I know the total devastation. Enjoy Port Douglass and try to re-coup. 
Redknob... Yay for cycle day 1!!!

AFM- Taking a break. DH and I have decided to have a month or so off to re-group. It's been really good actually after a stressful two years I actually feel calmer than ever, trying to focus on getting fit and having a good time the next couple of months xxx

I really hope that everyone else is doing ok. What a crazy ride hey?
xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja - I start BCP tonight and will be on it for about 5-6 weeks, start the Syneral Spray in about 4 weeks :dance: When are you hoping to start?

Wish - Glad you and DH are having a nice break :) When are you going to start your next cycle?


----------



## Emilina84

Hey All!

How is everyone! Sorry I have been a bit absent lately, been super busy!

Anyway, so have started my second cycle of IVF. I went to the Doctor with lots of questions and they said they still won't put more than one embryo back which is disappointing, but the clinic has a policy to avoid multiples. 

Good news though - I am going much better this cycle! I am now on 175 IU of Gonal F, up from 125 from last cycle. I had my first scan and bloods today and there's 8 big follies and heaps of smaller ones! Yay! So much better than the one follie that came to the party last month.

Definitely going to freeze embryos if we get more than one (fingers crossed).

How is everyone else?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad things are going well this time round Em, got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Picking up all my drugs on Friday, starting to feel really real :dance:


----------



## aleja

Hi girls,
Emilina, its great to hear your 2nd cycle is up and going right now. very exciting!
When do you expect to have the EPU?
It's disappointing about the 1 emby policy but i guess its better to have 1 healthy baby than 2 bubbas which may be risky for them .

MsRedknob its exciting to be picking up the meds and having the goal in sight. It sounds like you are having the long protocol? why did they choose to do this one?

Hi Wish, welcome back! a break in IVF is absolutely a must sometimes. I am having a (forced!) break myself...my cycles are so erratic and long after the stim cycle that i have had no choice but wait...I too am feeling calmer and accepting that sometimes things will happen when they do. 
Having said that I hope AF starts this week so I can get the Clomid going- I am aiming to finally have a FET next cycle..its been a long time coming!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am having a long protocol due to having PGD. Also had to start BCP as my period was out of whack after my last D&C. Also the 21st September was the first available egg collection day for a PGD cycle.


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, thanks for all your kind words, I'm very relieved!
Miss red knob so glad to see you on your way, same with you em - my clinic had the same 1 embie policy unless you are over 38 years old, remember it only takes 1 ! fingers crossed for you both xx
Hi aleja, hoping af hurrys up for you so you can get on your way! 
Hi wish sounds like a well deserved & needed break hope you enjoy your time off & feel human again before you go again xxx


----------



## Emilina84

Thanks guys! My egg pick up is planned for the 31st! Taylah - same policy, if you're under 37 they will only do 1. I'm planning for the worst, but hoping to get some to freeze for next cycle, if we have no luck again! I think if I have a failed cycle again this time they might consider putting 2 back. Fingers crossed! Wishnwait - how are you going?


----------



## Taylah

Hi em, try to stay positive Hun, it only takes one ! 
How is everyone going ?


----------



## Emilina84

Egg pick up tomorrow! Last scan they picked up at least 8 big follies and heaps of smaller ones. My clinic only aims for 5-6 eggs so on track at the moment. Don't know why I'm feeling negative, I just feel so certain it's not going to work again!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Stay positive Em xx


----------



## Emilina84

Well EPU all done - 6 nice mature eggs! That's what they were hoping for, so all going well so far. Was so much more painful this time! TMI but I actually threw up afterwards, think that it was all the happy gas. So fingers crossed for fertilization over night - we will wait and see. Will keep you all updated, thanks for all the support ladies! xo


----------



## aleja

GL Emilina fx for your embies to fertilise x


----------



## Taylah

Hi em, any news on fertilization ??


----------



## Miss Redknob

Did any of you girls go on BCP during your protocol? If so did you have a weird cycle, I am on CD9 and AF is still here but it is old blood ( sorry TMI )


----------



## Emilina84

Yep! 3/6 fertilized we found out this morning. Was hoping for more - but the nurse seemed happy with this - she didn't have the report in front of her but thought that the other 3 eggs might have been a little immature. ET is Friday! Do you guys think it's worthwhile freezing the other two if they both keep developing?


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic Em :dance:

DH and I are freezing any we have left over. The FET success is a lot higher now!!


----------



## Emilina84

Hey Miss Redknob

I was for a few weeks after my last IVF cycle, and to get the timing right for this cycle. Don't worry - I was exactly the same. I had AF for longer than usual, but it was dull brown discharge more so than red blood (TMI!). I wouldn't worry too much about it!


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's for that Em glad I'm not the only one. 9 days is driving me mental :haha:


----------



## Emilina84

I just WISH they'd put back two! Does anyone know what the rate of embryos surviving the thaw is? Redknob - where are you up to in your IVF cycle? Is this your first cycle?


----------



## Emilina84

LOL Redknob - 9 days does suck! I was about the same though - on and off. Just when I thought AF was done and DH and I were about to be intimate - back AF came with the old bloody! Persistent!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah they told me one only due to my age (29)!!

Not sure of the rate, but the nurse said to me it has come a long way over the years..

I am on BCP now and am going for my first bloods 5th September :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know DH is starting to climb the walls :rofl:


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies firstly congrats em, & good luck with your transfer xxx

I just got some really bad news, I have tested positive to parvo virus ( slap cheek) I am so terrified I'm going to lose my bub, miscarriage rates are high especially at the stage I'm at, if bub manages to survive it may develop severe anemia & require inutero blood transfusions, I am so sad & scared I can't believe this is happening after all the infertility etc now I just have to wait until Wednesday to see a specialist & have an ultrasound done by specialist :cry:


----------



## Emilina84

Hi Taylah,

I am so sorry to hear this news - try not think of the worst though. Your baby might get through it just fine - try and think positive, I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you xo

Bad news for me too. We had 3 eggs that fertilised, one has 2 nuclei (is that what it's called?) which means they can't do anything with it. The other is a 3 cell with some fragmentation and the other is a 2 cell with a little fragmentation. So it looks like we will only have one embryo - if that one survives. So disappointing. Do you think it's time for me to change clinics??

Emily :(


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Taylah try and stay positive hun, I have got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Emilina84

More bad news for me :( We're doing a day 3 transfer and both embryos are only at 4 cell stage with some fragmentation. They are still growing apparently - but are slow. The clinic still won't put both of them back despite their quality - and that this is my 2nd cycle. I'm starting to get annoyed with their 'policy', I understand why they do it but when I am having no luck at all - perhaps they could be more flexible. Heading in soon for ET - not feeling hopeful at all :(


----------



## Taylah

Oh em I. Sorry Hun, but don't give up hope, everything crossed for you, I'm so surprised your clinic still won't 2 back, I talked to you previously about my clinic having the same policy but that is only when you have a really successful cycle & if they make it to day 5 , I know of 2 other ladies that had there egg collection the same day as me & there embies were not looking great so they put 2 back on day 3! So I guess my clinic is flexible when they need to be, where abouts are you again? Which clinic? If you are in Sydney I can highly recommend mine at westmead xxx


----------



## Taylah

Thanks miss redknob I really can't believe this is happening but there is nothing I can do except wait hope & pray, I have a Doppler so I know my tiny bub is still alive for now so I still have hope !


----------



## Emilina84

Hey Taylah -

I have a feeling you'll be just fine, and so will your bub! Praying for you...

Well, I should eat my words because they did transfer 2. Mind you both embryos are slow, and fragmented - so not looking very positive but at least they were flexible. So the 2WW begins.... Urghhhhh


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Taylah, omg that is awful... How did you contract this illness? Excuse my ignorance as I don't know much about parvovirus .. What is it? 
I really hope your little bubba is strong and will pull through x 

Em, my FS told us the story of one of his patients who had the most fragmented and slow growing embryo . It was still transferred and she is now a healthy school aged child .. So don't give up hope x 

Miss Red GL with your cycle


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic Em, you will be eating your words if both stick :rofl:

How are you feeling Taylah?, been thinking of you :hugs:

AFM, had my 2nd round of acupuncture and the lady said she thinks I am anemic, so going for a blood test tomorrow :(


----------



## Taylah

Miss red knob- Feeling terrible over the weekend, I have had a high fever & a rash from head to toe- all hope of only having a mild case has gone out the window :-( hope your test results come back ok ! 
Hope everyone else is doing great, everything crossed for you em xx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Taylah, that must have been a shock. Poor thing, sending you hugs xx 
I know it's easy for everyone else to say but try not to worry though hun until you need to, hopefully no blood transfusions will ever be required. Fingers and toes crossed it won't affect the baby at all. 
I work in a child care centre and we had two outbreaks of slap cheek last year, it can be pretty unpleasant as an adult to contract it, it didn't even seem to bother the children that much strangely enough.Hopefully you get better very soon.

Emilina that is great they transferred 2 for you, they must have heard you!!haha Great news.
Miss Redknob i hope all is going well for you this cycle, and good luck with the blood test.:)
Aleja, hope all is going well for you too at the mo.
Wish i hope you are enjoying your break and feeling well, DH and i are just back from Queensland and it was great. We did decline a nude swim though in the adults resort!!hehe too cold....and there was me thinking i was getting braver in my maturity!hehe
xx


----------



## aleja

Hi dancingqueen good to hear you had a nice breaks sans the nudie swim! 

Taylah gosh I hope your illness passes very soon

Well today I had my first BT scan for this cycle .. Gotta go back on Wednesday for scan . Hopefully I will have a natural FET this cycle. I'm not convinced about the natural cycles(my FS raves on about these ) as last month my hormones were flat lined . BUT I should trust my FS he is the expert. 

Hi everyone else ! 

Ps how about the Olympics ???!!!! Gosh we got a lotta silver wear !


----------



## Taylah

I'm off to see the fetal medicine specialist tomorrow, so nervous to see if my lo is ok, wish me luck & if you pray throw one in for me & my lo please xxx thanks xxx

Aleja - thanks & wishing you lots of luck hope your hormones behave this cycle xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Taylah, stay positive Hun..xxx


----------



## aleja

All the best taylah


----------



## Taylah

Thanks so much will let you know how I go xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thinking of you..xxx


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies back from specialist & great news for now, baby is looking great , healthy & measuring spot on! I still have to go back to specialist for weekly scans & check ups but I am taking it week by week so for now I am very happy ! Thank you all for your kind words of support xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear you and your lo are all good..xxx


----------



## aleja

Good news taylah that must be a relief for you. Soon you will be able to enjoy just being pregnant without the added stress


----------



## wishandwait

That's the best news Taylah congrats. How is everyone else? So sorry I've been MIA for a while. After lots of soul searching DH and I have postponed round 2 IVF untill next year. Instead I'm going to Africa for two months in November!! I'm scared but excited.. We are still going to try naturally until then and whatever happens, happens. I feel like I have been living the last two years of my life in cycle days and I need a break. I figure I'm relatively young in IVF years (28) and six months isn't going to make a difference. I know the baby I eventually have will be the one I was meant to. Anyways, that's enough bs from me! Updates? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

How exciting Wish!! I have always wanted to go to Africa, but went to Europe last year for 6weeks instead :haha: Doing well CD17 and still spotting, starting to drive me insane just so annoying!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Emilina84

Good to hear from you Wish! Well - disappointing day for me, I'm 9 days past egg pick up and it's a BFN again for me. I've decided to change clinics - I think I really need to see what's happening with our embryo's past the day 2/3 stage and my clinic will not do a 5 day transfer, or even attempt to grow them that long. I'm so impatient, I want to try again right away but Wish - I am envious of your trip overseas! IVF sure does take it's toll - just so disappointing. I'm hoping third time will be the charm, but def want to try with another clinic. I guess low-cost IVF was low cost of a reason!

How's everyone else?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Em I am so sorry hun :hugs: Who are you going through?


----------



## Emilina84

Hey Red, we have been going through 'The Fertility Centre' but feel like a bit of a number there- it's not a very consultative clinic I've found. The nurses are lovely but you don't really get any time with a Doctor until it fails and then to a brief chat which kind of went, "hmm, it didn't work... Want to try again?" I actually want to know why it's not working, but feel like they're not even investigating it. Guess its high volume as it is low cost, pretty disappointed and disheartened. :(


----------



## wishandwait

Em thats so shite. I'm so sorry mate. The disappointment is totally devastating. Get another consultation if only to put your mind at ease. Redknob- I spotted for ages too. Glad the days are ticking by for you mate! And Taylah I'm SUPER glad that you and your baby are ok! xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Is there anyone else that you can try Em?

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
welcome back wishnwait...omg Africa sounds amazing!!!! what a nice break you will have and I bet you will be all refreshed for when you start trying again (and you may be one of the lucky ones that has the surprise BFP on holidays!)
28 yrs in IVF terms is extremely young (I am a bit envious!) so 6 months won't change things at all.

Em, awww I am sorry about your bfn...what a disappointing end to this cycle. 
I agree that perhaps another clinic may be able to figure what's going on. I notice on your sig it says you don't have any fertility issues therefore another clinic may be able to stimulate enough to get a lot more than 5-6 eggs and then they can grow to blasties of course. Even if it is low-cost I do believe that you should have access to an FS throughout your cycle as well as tweaking the protocol rather than doing the same thing over and over again. 

Me: well I am finally having a FET this Friday (I ended up having an Ovridrel trigger to ovulate). I am very nervous about my embies thawing. They have been transported to and from a different IVFA clinic because my clinic was getting renovated. If they survive the thaw i hope it means they are fighters!!!

Redknob, wow that spotting must be sooo annoying? what is the cause?


----------



## Miss Redknob

The nurses said it was due to the BCP, but I am hoping it is only here for a couple more days as it is much less now :)


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, 
Wish - Africa sounds like a great idea, a refreshing start over for you & a time for you & your hubby to get back to being you two again ! 

Miss redknob- hope your annoying spotting stops soon, I see you only have just over a month left of waiting ! 

Aleja- finally your FET is on the horizon, I hope your little frosties go well with the thawing process, I will say a pray for them ! 

Em- so sorry Hun , I was so happy with my clinic westmead fertility centre, even though they were low cost , they put me on high stims straight off & were supportive the whole way through, I did see my fs privately first though at strathfield his name is dr Alan tong & he got me straight in to westmead , I have since been going to RPA & I have heard they have a really good fertility clinic too , I know they have some of the best docs available there, maybe worth a look , sorry again that you have been left disappointed again xxx

As for me - thanks again for all your concern & kind words, I am currently just taking it a Day at a time, I listen to hear my lo's heartbeat everyday & so far it is still going strong, I have another u/s on Wednesday , a week has ever felt so long, I am still so terrified something is going to go wrong, one of my friends just had her baby die still inside her at 38 weeks so devastating & they don't know why, I just keep thinking she was probably exposed to same virus as me because it is going around NSW schools everywhere , so hard to stay positive when awful things happen around me , but I am just feeling lucky my lo is still ok xxx


----------



## aleja

Taylah what sad news about your friends baby . I too found out today that an old friend lost her baby at 31 weeks. Sone things just do not make sense . 
Nevertheless these things are not common so for now your little one is doing great and that is the main thing x


----------



## Taylah

Aleja - such a sad sad time,do they know what went wrong with your friend ?? it would be so awful to get that far & have that happen, the worst part is you still have to deliver the baby - unimaginable emotional pain :-(


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja that is so sad. Sending prayers to you and your friend :hugs:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies I am not sure what exactly happened .. Yes it would unimaginable trauma ..

But alas it is not a common thing so it's best we think of all the thousands of lovely healthy babies which are born each day x


----------



## Taylah

Aleja - you are right , we have to think positive, well I have some positive news - I went for my ultrasound yesterday & my little bub is looking happy & healthy, so I'm happy & relieved for another week, still very hard not to worry but doing my best & guess what it looks like a we are having a baby girl


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's great to hear Taylah :) A girl :dance:


----------



## Taylah

How is everyone ? Any news or updates ? Hoping to hear some good news for you guys ?


----------



## aleja

Hi Taylah, congrats on your little girl. oh wow time is flying!

no news from me, except that I had my FET last Friday. I am now PUPO but today I am not feeling very confident. It is too early of course but I don't know....i need to make it by this Friday without spotting as for my stim I started spotting a week into the ET.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got everything crossed for you Aleja :hugs:

Nothing much with me, still spotting :( Starting my Syneral on Friday :dance:

Happy 17 weeks Taylah :wohoo:


----------



## Taylah

Hi aleja - hope this is it for you hun try your best to think positive thoughts , got everything crossed for you xxx
Miss redknob - how exciting you are finally starting , hope you don't get any side effects, the spray made me a bit cranky for the first few days then I was fine after that xxx
As for me - yes time is passing & belly is growing but because of this silly virus I've had it seems like time is going slow as I still have about another 6-8 week until I can get the all clear for bubs but I had a scan today & bub is looking healthy still so I'm very happy & can breathe again for another week xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Thats great news Taylah! Everyday is a win hey. How amazing! 
How are you going Aleja? Hoping this is it for you mate!
Miss Redknob- Good luck with the Syranel tomorrow! Hope you get min side effects and everything is smoooth sailin!
AFM- I'm all booked for Africa and hoping I made the right decision. Scared sssshitless. Im worried about how i'll feel when its over I guess....and whether I should get the rabies vaccine or just avoid dogs and bats... How is everyone else? xx


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies any news aleja?
Wish - I'm sure a holiday will do you & your hubby good, as for rabies vaccine that sounds a bit scary, never had to consider it so no advice but def something to think about ! 
Miss redknob - how you going? Any side effects?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just seem to get a mild headache each day but not enough to take anything. Thanks for asking xx

Hope you are well :)


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
another BFN for me...sigh....... there goes FET #1 
I am thinking of doing another FET cycle back to back but not sure yet. The FETs are so much easier so I think I can physically handle it but not sure about emotionally!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry to hear Aleja, sending you and DH lots of :hugs:

Did they say why it may not have worked?


----------



## Taylah

Aww so sorry aleja, don't give up Hun try yourbest to stay positive xxxx lots of hugs to you xxxx
Miss redknob - I had really bad headaches every afternoon :-(


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies how is everyone? 
Miss redknob - how are you where are you in your cycle ?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey Taylah :) I am going in for my first bloods tomorrow. Syneral is still giving me a daily headache but not enough to take anything. Was going to ask did you have assisted hatching?

Hope you and your little girl are well xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Had my first round of bloods today and got my injections. They are starting me on 150mg Puregon. Bloods all came back good :)


----------



## Taylah

Congrats miss redknob looks like your cycle is all goi g to plan, I hope you don't find the shots too bad, I didn't however after about a week I was so located I looked 3 months pregnant- lol that never went away ! I did not use assisted hatching but did transfer a grade a day 5 blastocyst ( which was just about to hatch ) I don't know all that much about assisted hatching, do you???
As for me I am feeling so relieved I had my anamoly scan today ( the big one) where they check everything & I am very pleased to say that my super active little girl is looking very healthy & doing so well that the specialist has cut me down to fortnightly visits instead of weekly, which worries me a little bit but I trust him so will have to do my best not to be a stress bucket, also I am just starting to feel baby move a bit more now so that helps me feel a bit more like I know she is ok , I hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

The shots hurt a bit but I can deal with that :) I asked them about assisted hatching but they do it for women over 38 or if you have bad eggs.

So glad to hear that you and your little girl are doing well. Moving around how exciting :dance:


----------



## Taylah

any news from anyone ? just checking on you all, aleja ? miss red knob ? wish ?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey Taylah, I'm well :) they increased me to 300iu from 150iu (Puregon) last night. Did you get increased?


----------



## Taylah

I didn't get increased but I was on 300iu straight off , how are you going with it all ? Are you really bloated yet ?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah I look about 6 months pregnant :haha: Had my first scan yesterday an I have 10 follicles on my left and 8 on my right all measuring from 10.5mm - 15.5mm. Hope they grow over he next couple of days :)


----------



## Taylah

That sounds great, a couple of days ( actually 1 1/2 days) before my egg collection I only looked like I was going to get about 4-5 mature follies ( over 17 mm ) but I ended up with 13, they grow pretty quick especially if they have upped your meds, keep me posted best of luck to you xxx


----------



## nqhappy1

My wife and I are just starting at Monash too! Although i'm on travel right now, in the US, and she is an American in Australia! LOL. Any opinions on Monash so far? We'd love to hear.

Thanks, 
N.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey Taylah, had my scan this morning and I am triggering (Ovidrel 250) tonight :dance: They think I will get around 10-15 eggs :)

:wave: N, I am going through IVF Australia (NSW) the best person would be Wishandwait to talk to as I know she went through Monash :) GL to you and your wife.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi y'all. We are in Canberra & about to see the specialist in late Oct. I'm 41 and healthy (O regularly & hormone levels fine), DH is 39 (low morphology - 6%). We have been married 4 years and have had one unsuccessful natural BFP while NTNP. We only started TTC seriously about 3 months ago - sadly I am like that cartoon where the woman says "OMG I forgot to have children". My GP believes the FS will go straight to IVF because of my age. 

I should add that I am the proud adoptive mama of two older kids - one now an adult, one in her mid-teens.

I post a lot in the Aussies trying to get Duffered thread but there isn't really anyone else over there that is at the point of seeing a FS.


----------



## wishandwait

Hi maddy and nq, welcome! This forum has been an awesome support for me the last few months and I hope it's the same for you! Nq I went through Monash at Hawthorn for ivf with icsi. Mixed feelings about it to be honest, im from regional Vic so we did a heap of traveling. They were very efficient but our nurse was sort of strange, she was rubbish with returning phone calls and I thought that the cycle was under-monitored tbh. A lot of people have had great successes with them thOugh so hopefully you and your wife will be one of them. Any questions you have I'd be happy to answer!


----------



## Taylah

Hi miss redknob , have you had you eggcollection yet??
Hi everyone else !


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah got 18 eggs :) just waiting to hear from the scientists

UPDATE: just got a call and 11 were good for ICSI :)


----------



## Maddy40

Fantastic :)


----------



## aleja

Great results mrs Red!!! 

Hi Maddy!


----------



## Taylah

congratulations miss red knob, sounds like its all going to plan i really hope you get lucky & it continues on to be a successful cycle first go , when are they doing your transfer? im assuming with so many they will wait for a day 5 blastocyst transfer ?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah we had 6 fertilize and are waiting for th update today, as they are being biopsied for PGD :)


----------



## Maddy40

Good for you!


----------



## Taylah

Sounds promising keeping everything crossed or you xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Going in for transfer tomorrow at midday :dance:


----------



## Taylah

Best of luck with transfer, is it day 5 ?? Make sure you rest up afterwards even if they tell u it's not nessecary , let us know how u go xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well 4 out of the 6 got biopsied, the other 2 were no good. Had our transfer yesterday and when we got called in I felt so sick lol, the Dr and Scientist were standing there with a piece of paper that had our PGD results, then the scientist said " 2 are no good and the other 2 are perfectly normal and top grade hatching blastocysts" I burst out crying and I don't think you could have wiped the smiles of our faces. So I have 1 in and the other has been frozen :)


----------



## wishandwait

Best news ever Red, I'm really happy for you!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Wish :hugs: How are you going?


----------



## Taylah

So so happy for you miss fantastic news, hope u r resting, keep thise feet up & Think sticky thoughts xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm sitting on the lounge watching a movie not going anywhere for the next few days :)


----------



## Taylah

Perfect, some say it doesn't matter but after reading many stories I opted to rest & I think it helped xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I agree!!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey red, I don't need an excuse for the couch but u have the best one ever!! Afm- I'm well! I've lost 15kgs since my failed cycle in July and I've got five weeks till I head to Africa for two months. I've been researching other Ivf clinics and am going to make some appointments to get cycle 2 going next year in March-ish. Really trying to stay positive and not worry about things too much xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

WOW 15kgs that is fantastic :) So glad to hear you are positive for your 2nd cycle. So jelous that you are going to Africa!!

Did you girls get any side effects with Crinone? If you were on it


----------



## Taylah

Miss - no side effects but yuck leftover bits ! 
Wish - wow 15 kg's I can't wait till I get to lose some weight , I'm gaining it like crazy, I hope you have a great time in Africa , so jealous !


----------



## wishandwait

Yeah I had headaches but the worst was when it came back out *shudder* it was massive clumps. All be worth it though love xxx


----------



## wishandwait

And thanks Taylah! Been busting my arse but got away to go yet.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have the clumps..but I also have bloating and lower back aches :shrug:


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind a late joiner. I'm 32 and my partner is 35, we have been trying for 6 months but my partner has a child from his previous marriage who was conceived by IVF due to him having low morphology so we sort advice pretty early. So fast forward and I'm on CD9 of my first IVF cycle. I started the pill on Tuesday, seems crazy going back on the pill. I'm in Wagga and having treatment at Albury reproductive medicine


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Take, welcome to the group :) Do you know what protocol you are going to be doing?


----------



## Take2

Oh it's so complicated lol, I know I'm starting synarel spray on the 9th which I'm so excited about NOT. Fingers crossed no side effects. Then I stop the pill on the 15th and have to call the nurse when my period starts, I guess that's when the fun really starts lol. Hoping I can harden up to give myself the injections. 
How are things going with you miss red knob? Are you in the 2ww?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yep the lovely 2WW for me :coffee:

Sounds like you are on a long protocol. Hope you don't get any side effects from the Syneral, my last week of it I was confined to the lounge with major headaches and vomiting, and Panadol did nothing. Try and drink plenty of water while you are on the drugs as it helps to reduce OHSS and after your EC get yourself some Powerade or Hydralyte :)

You will be fine with the injections I could hardly feel them :)


----------



## Take2

Well I'm really hoping you get your BFP this cycle, sounds like you had a tough time and I would hate to think you would have to go through all that again. 
Praying and hoping I don't get the vomiting, ugh there is nothing worse! I guess 'it's all worth it in the end' as we all say. 
So when are you testing Miss Redknob?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks :)

I am going to do a test tomorrow morning, I'll be 5dp5dt (10dpo) but not expecting anything till maybe 11-12dpo :)


----------



## Take2

Hard not to be a POASaholic, I'm a shocker in the TWW


----------



## Miss Redknob

Me too :rofl:


----------



## Taylah

Did you test yet miss red ?? I got my bfp on 6dp5dt but it was so so faint I could harly see it & needed my hubby to confirm I wasn't seeing things - lol it got darker everyday that passed  lots of luck to you Hun xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I did test this morning but :bfn: hoping it was just too early :)


----------



## Take2

Fingers crossed for you Miss Redknob


----------



## wishandwait

I've got everything hoping for you mate xxx thinking bout you!!


----------



## Taylah

probably too early, keeping everything crossed for you, really hoping its your turn xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Did a FRER at about midday and I swear I see something, I took a photo with the camera and I can see it on there and it is pink!! Really hoping this is it :)

Taylah how faint was your first test?

Happy 23 weeks :dance:


----------



## Taylah

Omg - any line is a positive , mine was so so faint at 6dp5dt , with frer , I was sure I was seeing things , it got darker each day, I just got your pm I will answer here too from Balmain Sydney , where abouts in nsw are you ? & thanks can't believe I have made it to 23 weeks  this sounds like it is it for you too congratulations


----------



## Take2

How exciting miss Redknob!! Keep us updated!


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

How are you all.?

Firstly Miss Redknob that sounds like it could be wonderful news, i am keeping it all crossed for you.
Taylah, going strong girl, that is fab! and to those of you i don't know cos i have been away so long...HI!!
I have to apologise. I have been missing off this thread for a couple of months now, i just needed a complete break, i felt like everything was just getting on top of me , lots of good friends have had babies in the last 8-9 weeks and i was finding it all hard to manage. I know that's not very supportive for everyone else..so sorry!...
Anyway we had a break in our cycles, and have just done a fresh transfer yesterday, we got 2 eggs :( from retrieval ,but one of them fertilised and they did a 2 day transfer...not so confident....but for the day 2 stage it was looking good apparently. They have found a cyst in my ovary...so the fun continues.

Anyway you never know, so i am staying positive. 
Sending baby dust to you all
xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got a :bfn: this morning, going in for my beta tomorrow :)

Great to hear from you DQ I really hope you have your little miracle on board. Rest Hun and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Take2

Sorry to hear MissRedknob...Bugger!!! Hopefully the beta might by some miracle show something different, good luck!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for all your kind words girls really means a lot :hugs: for all of you!!


----------



## wishandwait

Oh Red sorry for the bfn. Let's hope the beta comes back with good news. Thinking of you chicky xx


----------



## Taylah

Hey miss red, hoping your beta brings you some good news ! My clinic never even did a beta - weird I know everywhere else seems to ! 

Hi dancing queen so good to hear from you & to see you have had a nice break & are back on the horse so to speak ! While you were away you missed all the drama I went through but yes now am back on track & our little girl is going strong in fact I had another ultrasound yesterday & have been given the all clear ! 
Is the cyst on your ovary the reason why you only got 2 eggs ? Did they have you on high stims ? Hopefully this one is your little fighting miracle , remember it only takes one !


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey girls,

Oh Miss Redknob, i am so sorry, that is disappointing, but stranger things have happened so lets hope this beta brings a miracle your way. So all the best for that.

Taylah that's great news on your recent ultrasound..yay! sorry to hear you had some drama but like you say, all going well now:)

The weather is a bit beaut today so i think i will have a little walk.
Take it easy girls.....wahoo fro Friday!!
xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well a :bfn:, but I am booked in to do a FET cycle in November :)


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies
Miss Red...that is crappy news about the bfp, it never seems to get any easier :-( 
I noticed you have had lots of miscarriages. Have you had any immune testing ? 
Either way all the best for the FET x 

Welcome back dancingqueen, you are so right stranger things can happen so hang in there Hun 

Taylah I can't believe you are more than half way through your pregnancy !! So amazing 

Well for me I have been laying low lately on bnb as I too needed a break. I have an FS appt this Friday I am feeling a bit anxious as I am not sure what he will say. I have 2 embryos left from my 1st cycle... I am tempted of asking for a double FET transfer as I think it is inevitable that I will need another Stim cycle (likely jan/feb) . They are the poorest quality embys now so I doubt either will stick anyway.. What would you do?


----------



## Miss Redknob

The reason for our m/c is due to my DH's Chromosome Balanced Translocation :( I also have Coeliac Disease.

Which clinic are you going through? I am with IVF Australia and they will only put 1 back if you are under 35 and will put 2 back if you have had failed cycles. If they are of poorer quality I would ask for the 2 :)


----------



## aleja

Hi miss red, okay I see why you are having the pgd testing now. It's good to hear you get another chance. 

I am with IVFA too .. Which office are u with? i am with Bondi. 
They are very strict with their SET policy but before my first FET cycle (I've done 2 now) my FS almost let me transfer 2 but then changed his mind and gave me a couple of horror stories just so I could agree with him . At the time he really do put the guilt trip on So i caved. I am almost 35 and have had 3 transfers with not a smidgen of bfp yet


----------



## Taylah

Hi aleja , good to hear from you Hun, if I were you I would be pushing for 2 to be transferred, I was going to push for 2 second time around if needed , lots of luck to you xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am with Kogarah office. I am going to push for 2 if i go through another fresh cycle :)


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Aleja, i too am with IVFA Bondi, and on my third cycle he told me that i could put 2 back in ( im 37), so push for it girl. I think anyway. I know there are horror stories, but there isn't much more horrific than a mind with regret. If you think you may regret not doing it, then just go for it! 
I didn't get to put two in,On the 3rd attempt we only got 2 eggs as i developed a cyst which was an obstacle at retrieval and only one fertilised but that little bugger is in, so we will see how we go.
Hope that helps......

Miss Redknob...hope you're doing ok.

xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah doing ok, thanks :) I was able to bump my FET appointment to tomorrow :dance:

Did you girls have your FS do your EC and ET?

Wishing all the best DancingQueen :)


----------



## Taylah

Hey miss Red - when will they actually do your FET , do you have to wait till after af ? 
Dancing queen - everything crossed for you, when are you testing ??
Aleja- have you decided 1 or 2 ?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Not sure will find out tomorrow :)


----------



## wishandwait

So ladies, thinking DH and I are gonna move to Gold Coast next year after Africa anyone have experiences in QLD?? So sorry Red, looking on and up for FET! And dancing queen and aleja any word? Xx


----------



## aleja

Thanks ladies, IMO ivf in Australia feels really different to USA and UK where they routinely transfer more than 1 emby. The ladies on the other threads don't seem concerned at all about multiples.. 

MissRed wow that was lucky of you to get an appt so soon after your cycle. So will you do back to back cycles? 

DancingQueen how are you feeling ? I still think you are in with a chance- there is ladies getting pregnant with all sorts of embys so stay positive. Have you stuck with the same clinic and FS throughout your cycles? 

So far my FS has turned up to the EPU and for every transfer which kind of surprises me because he is so busy .

Wish, the Gold Coast plan sounds awesome ..what has brought on the change of location ? I recently went to GC for a short holiday . Whilst I didn't love surfers paradise I did think the hinterland ( and Robina shopping town) was great


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wow Wish it would be great to live on the Gold Coast!

Aleja, I will probably wait till, my next AF as I have my FIL coming down this week for his triple bypass and they are not giving him much of a survival rate :cry:


----------



## aleja

Oh my gosh that is so stressful Miss Red , your DH must be so nervous about his dad. It's probably a good idea to wait then. 

Today I did my tax return and was able to claim a rebate on all ivf related medical expenses not covered by Medicare or health cover. Was pleasantly surprised !


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thats great to hear about the tax return :)

Well my appointment today went really well, Doing the FET in Nov around the 15th, and I am having a natural/medicated cycle. Going to do the normal bloods and u/s then I will start Clexane injections and Cartia (low dose aspirin) on the day of ovulation. They are also going to give me a HCG booster just to give the :cold: a good start :dance:


----------



## Taylah

Hi miss red - good to hear you don't have to wait too long till FET, also hope your FIL is ok ! My dad had a triple bypass a few years ago & has recently had a pacemaker & defribulator fitted - scary stuff 
Aleja - are ou able to claim on tax because you spent over a certain amount ? 

Any news dancing queen ?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 24 weeks :dance:

They are not giving my FIL much of a chance as he has kidney failure (dialysis 3 times a week for the rest of his life) and severe emphysema (quit 30yrs ago). Just waiting for him to be transferred from Coffs Harbour to Prince of Wales Hospital


----------



## aleja

hi girls,
taylah, re: tax return - i think it is because I went over the medicare net...

come to think of it, the accountant said that any medical expense which we paid (non medicare/private insurance) can be claimed- not just ivf related. However I didn't have many receipts with me as I didn't know we could do this. 
Earlier in the year we had heaps of testing - DNA frag, fragile x, karyotyping etc etc and I didn't claim any of this stuff as I didn't bring my receipts..sux

Miss Red, i hope your DH is okay what an ordeal it must be with your FIL so sick.

Your protocol sounds really promising..how come he prescribed clexane and cartia? have you taken these before?
I have an FS appt on Friday. I don't want to do any more unmedicated FET- I'd like to try something different so hopefully FS will have some ideas. I will be so disappointed if I walk away with him saying keep trying the natural FET.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah we have claimed medical stuff in the past :)

I done Cartia and Clexane for my last 2 pregnancies, hope he gives you a better protocol :)


----------



## Maddy40

aleja said:


> hi girls,
> taylah, re: tax return - i think it is because I went over the medicare net...
> 
> come to think of it, the accountant said that any medical expense which we paid (non medicare/private insurance) can be claimed- not just ivf related. However I didn't have many receipts with me as I didn't know we could do this.
> Earlier in the year we had heaps of testing - DNA frag, fragile x, karyotyping etc etc and I didn't claim any of this stuff as I didn't bring my receipts..sux
> 
> Miss Red, i hope your DH is okay what an ordeal it must be with your FIL so sick.
> 
> Your protocol sounds really promising..how come he prescribed clexane and cartia? have you taken these before?
> I have an FS appt on Friday. I don't want to do any more unmedicated FET- I'd like to try something different so hopefully FS will have some ideas. I will be so disappointed if I walk away with him saying keep trying the natural FET.

Hey Aleja, you can actually get a report printed by the Medicare office for your whole year's medical expenses.


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey Girls,

How are ya?

Miss RK , sorry to hear your FIL isn't too well. That's hard on everyone all round isn't it. I will remember him in my prayers. XX Good luck with your Clexane and Cartia in the next round, hopefully that will bring some good news :)

Taylah, how are you doing hun? all going well?
Aleja, that is great you were able to claim all your expenses..wahoo...every bit helps!! This process we are all doing is not cheap!!
Wish...good luck and all the best with your move to QL, i must admitt anytime i go there i always come back thinking...would it be more relaxing and more chilled than Sydney? So hope it all goes well for you guys.

So girls, all fine with me i am now 8dpt, haven;t tested and i don't wnat to til Saturday. I feel like every time i take a test, it makes that red car crawl up to the door just that little bit faster!! I kinda feel like AF is coming, but i am so sick of trying to read signs and symptoms i think i am driving myself mad.
If AF comes, i am dreading telling my DH, he will be so disappointed i can just see all this is taking its toll on him. Anyway for now all is crossed.

Have a good night ladies,
XX


----------



## Taylah

Hi dancing queen , all is well for me at the moment ! Getting fat & uncomfortable but not complaining ! Keeping everything crossed for you Hun , I keep checking up on you all & will continue to until you all have your bfp ' s ( hope no one minds ) xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

When is your OTD DancingQueen? :dust:

You are always welcome here Taylah :)


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Yes Taylah...second what Miss RK said. :) You are giving us some hope!!

Sorry Miss, what is OTD?,I have a blood test on Wednesday..
Gotta run, am late for something. Have a good friday ladies.

XX


----------



## Miss Redknob

Offial test date, so Wednesday :wohoo:


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Ahah!! :)


----------



## aleja

hi gals,

Oh dancingqueen, i feel for you hun...that feeling of texting vs not-testing is horrible.....oh the stress. keep your spirits up, tomorrow will be here in no time xxx

Maddy, how are things going with you?

Taylah, of course its okay for you to stick around. you are our hope that this IVF stuff actually works!!!!

Miss Red, what does the clexane and cartia do? they are for immune issues, right?
sorry about the thousand questions - i am really interested in other's FET protocols at the moment!! 

So today I went to see FS and asked him if he had anymore tricks up his sleeve!!!
I actually asked him if I could just move onto a new fresh cycle and he advised against it. He said it would be harder in the long term when I have completed my family (ha!) then having to decide what to do with the two embies...he has a point as I couldn't just leave them there all alone..

He agreed to do a double FET transfer though (with the final 2 blasts) and I am having an endo biopsy next week to check out what is happening in my endometrium. It gets tiring to be told that i have perfect cycles, perfect hormones, perfect embryos and then no implantation. He can't really explain either!!!!!
Oh and the clincher is that my DH doesn't agree with me doing the double FET.!!!! WTF??? he is worried about the risks.I think the FS spooked us both during our initial consultation about the risks, the vanishing twin syndrome etc etc. I am okay with the risks but DH isn't....now I have a dilemma...


----------



## Miss Redknob

The drugs will thin my blood to help with implantation :)

I am glad that your FS is doing a double transfer. Don't worry Hun, it doesn't mean you will get twins :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

Awe thanks ladies, i feel ilike i know you all so well & want to see you all get your bfp's xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Aleja at least your doc is continuing to look at options. What does the biopsy entail and does that make you miss another cycle before doing the next transfer. Double transfer, yay, I agree it seems like it's such a big deal in Aust yet offered relatively freely elsewhere. I get that there are increased risks, but there is also a greater risk of pregnancy. At 41 I will be pushing for a double (if we ever get that far)! 

Taylah, I def want to her your progress! You are the shining light at the moment :)

Miss Red not long now!

AFM, 9 days until our first FS appointment.


----------



## aleja

Hi girls, 
what's happening out there??
Dancing Queen what's the verdict????? I wish you all the best on your bloods tomorrow. I hope everything is well x

Miss Red, I think I will casually ask the FS about immunes and blood clotting. He will probably think I am getting ahead of myself but I have already self-diagnosed some possible immune issues:haha: (no proof whatsoever, but hopefully the biopsy will shed some light). The good thing about BnB is that I can say that my "friend" goes to the St george clinic and is on clexane/cartia during the FET:blush: I hope you don't mind

Maddy, the biopsy is just done at the FS's clinic, it is supposed to be a quick procedure that takes a small sample from the endometrium. FS said it will hurt. Probably no worse that the HSG I had earlier this year which absolutely killed me. I can only have the biopsy if I have already ovulated. I am praying that this shows up in a BT that I am having tommorrw. If all oK the transfer will be in November, during the next cycle. 

Which day does your FS appt fall? will this be the first one? GL with it and keep us updated


----------



## Miss Redknob

Go ahead and tell them, even if it is just the Cartia I think it helps.


----------



## Taylah

hi ladies , i had a 3d/4d ultrasound done , thought i would share ...:baby:
any news dancing queen ? how is everyone else going ?
 



Attached Files:







A1_34.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4









A1_32.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wow Taylah, great pics!!

Not much with me, sitting at the hospital waiting for my FIL to come out of surgery..Hasn't been a good well did us found out yesterday that my DH stepdad passed away last week. He was only 44 :(


----------



## lillystar

Hi Dancing queen. I am in Tasmania and just about to start IVF. xxx


----------



## Taylah

Miss Redknob said:


> Wow Taylah, great pics!!
> 
> Not much with me, sitting at the hospital waiting for my FIL to come out of surgery..Hasn't been a good well did us found out yesterday that my DH stepdad passed away last week. He was only 44 :(

Oh no you poor thing ! How is dh coping ? :hugs:


----------



## aleja

hi girls,
Oh no, what happened Miss red??? that is so young to pass away. I hope your DH is doing ok.

Taylah, your bubba looks amazing....wow technology still amazes me, being able to see the 4d photos. you must be getting very excited by now.

I had my endo biopsy today....hurt like hell but nowhere near as bad as a HSG! FS even showed me the specimen he cut out from my endometrium..looked like a worm .ugh!

so now i wait to see if this helps with implantation during next FET. If no luck then I am onto the immune testing...how did this get so complicated?? the only reason we are doing IVF is due to my DH's low sperm count and motility...now suddenly its all about me ..and I am supposed to be the fertile one!! Oh damn Miss Red I completely forgot about asking about Cartia...rhhhhhh

Hi Lillystar welcome to the thread, when does your cycle start?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know this year has just been horrible!! DH is coping ok, but I think he is still on shock. Well we have just left the hospital and my FIL appears to be well, is on a ventilator atm so won't know anything till tomorrow.

Oh no Aleja!! Can you ring him?

We bumped into our FS at the hospital today lol


----------



## Taylah

Any news on your FIL miss red ?? 

Oh aleja that sounds traumatic, are you recovering ok? Hope it helps Hun, might be just what you need xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

FIL had a pretty rough night as his right lung collapsed, but seems to be ok atm :)


----------



## sam79

wishandwait said:


> So ladies, thinking DH and I are gonna move to Gold Coast next year after Africa anyone have experiences in QLD?? So sorry Red, looking on and up for FET! And dancing queen and aleja any word? Xx

Wish - I went through QFG (QLD Fertility Group) in Brisbane (had IUI). I was getting bloods there one day and bumped into a girl that I went to uni with there. Anyway, she was living on the Gold Coast and travelling to Brisbane to see a FS. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Ladies!!!!
Cute pictures Taylah, I was surprised how much my nephew and my best friends baby looked EXACTLY like the 3D scans when they were born. How exciting!
Red- So sorry to hear your family is having such a rough time- it must be hard having so much on your plate already, really hoping for great news from you FET! 
Aleja- Know how you feel! I was always the fertile one too and then after we had such bad fertilization results from egg quality I was like "Ummm, no, it's not me...is it?" Hopefully you can get some answers hey!

And Sam- Thanks! Lookin at moving to Gold Coast in Victorian winter....Looking for a fresh start, I want to be somewhere without so much pressure. By the time I get back from Africa all my friends will be trying for their second babies and at least in QLD I won't be bombarded with it I guess, kinda selfish I know!

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## sam79

Wish - So not selfish at all! It's so hard when you want something so much and are doing everything right and can't seem to fall pregnant and other people fall so easily. :hissy: Hang in there! If you want anymore info about QFG I'll be happy to pass on what I know.


----------



## Taylah

Miss red - hope your FIL is doing ok, sounds like he is fighting hard xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thank Talylah xx Doing a little better today but not great :(

Had a really bad day today, my selfish step sister rang and told me she was pregnant when she continues to telle she can't afford the baby she has!! Sorry about my rant, just really upset today :cry:


----------



## Taylah

:


Miss Redknob said:


> Thank Talylah xx Doing a little better today but not great :(
> 
> Had a really bad day today, my selfish step sister rang and told me she was pregnant when she continues to telle she can't afford the baby she has!! Sorry about my rant, just really upset today :cry:

:hugs: hope u are feeling a bit better today :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

That's sucks red! You're step sister sounds like a tool. I hate those days they are the worst. Most of the time we float through trying to make do but sometimes it's a lot shitter than usual. At least you've got a healthy little frosty waiting for you! 
Taylah- I cannot believe how far along you are time is flying xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls xxx
It is just really hard when you want something so bad and can't have it :( 

I agree Wish, your pregnancy is flying by Taylah!! :)


----------



## aleja

hi gals,
wish your plan of 'running away' to QLD sounds great to me. Some of my friends I suspect will be falling preggers again with their second and I have no idea how that is going to feel.

Miss Red, its okay to be upset about your SIL. These announcements really take their toll on us.
Yes I will email FS about cartia. Do you take it now or when your FET cycle starts?


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , I remember bursting into tears as soon as my best friend left my house after telling me she was pregnant with her second in 2 years ( both while i was ttc ) , it's really tough & feels so unfair, but please don't give up hope, keep believing your turn is just around the corner xxx

As for me I feel like an elephant ( time is going so so slow for me & I'm getting really uncomfortable ) but I wouldn't swap it for anything, I am thankful everyday ! 

Wish I'm heading to gold coast for 3 days next Friday , we go there a lot for getaways & love it but don't think I could live there, I love the weather & relaxed feel but I'm a Sydney girl at heart , hubby & I think we will move to QLD when we retire one day but that's a lifetime away - who knows , I don't think I'm brave enough to move to another state but that's probably cause I have hardly moved in my life , I lived in the same house from when I was born till I got married & haven't moved since ( been nearly 9 years )


----------



## wishandwait

Well what a difference a day makes. I leave for Africa in 9 days. I'm currently on day 33 of my cycle which is long-ish for me. I had some spotting for a bit but then it disappeared. I didn't think there was a chance of me being pregnant naturally, plus we only dtd once this month because we've been so busy. I don't know why but I brought a test this morning. Positive. I brought a digi and there it was 'pregnant 2-3 weeks.' I feel grateful and a bit sick because I've spent so much on this trip hahaha. I never thought I'd get to know what it felt like. Thanks for all your support ladies xx


----------



## Maddy40

Wow Wish! Congrats! How wonderful is that?
And now I'll put on my "work-hat".... Please call up your travel insurance and make sure you're covered for your trip for pregnancy. Most do NOT cover pregnancy! If not then you need one that covers pregnancy, try Columbus or have a search online. 
Yay for you!


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks Maddy! Im at Dr now but it's a two month camping safari, I'm pretty sure she'll reccomend not to go.


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG Wish!!! Congrats hunny :dance: Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy :)

Ajela - My FS told me to take start taking it on Ovulation Day but I am already taking it. It doesn't hurt and I have read that it provides rich healthy blood to the uterus :)

Need a bump pic Tay :)


----------



## Taylah

wishandwait said:


> Well what a difference a day makes. I leave for Africa in 9 days. I'm currently on day 33 of my cycle which is long-ish for me. I had some spotting for a bit but then it disappeared. I didn't think there was a chance of me being pregnant naturally, plus we only dtd once this month because we've been so busy. I don't know why but I brought a test this morning. Positive. I brought a digi and there it was 'pregnant 2-3 weeks.' I feel grateful and a bit sick because I've spent so much on this trip hahaha. I never thought I'd get to know what it felt like. Thanks for all your support ladies xx

OMG wish - i am so so happy for you, :happydance: i guess natural miracles do happen :hugs: 
bumma about your trip, but this might actually prove what they say - you know like when you stop trying & thinking about it , it will happen or take a holiday & it will happen - but poor you ,it happened before your holiday:shrug: 
i would guess that you will be advised not to go- have you looked into your travel insurance maybe you would be covered for at least part of the money you have spent ! 
but congratulations you have a :baby: on board finally & you so deserve it xxx


----------



## Taylah

Miss Redknob said:


> OMG Wish!!! Congrats hunny :dance: Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy :)
> 
> Ajela - My FS told me to take start taking it on Ovulation Day but I am already taking it. It doesn't hurt and I have read that it provides rich healthy blood to the uterus :)
> 
> Need a bump pic Tay :)

aleja & miss red your turn next xxx

hey miss red , here is a big bump pic taken 26 weeks :haha:
 



Attached Files:







nats phone photos 149.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww such a cute belly :cloud9:


----------



## aleja

OMG wish that is amazing news..........who would have thought these things really happen......its a miracle:happydance:


----------



## EmzBon

Hi Ladies,
I have been following your journeys on here now for about 2 weeks and have really enjoyed getting to know you all(kinda) but I thought it was time to introduce myself :hi:
DH and I have been married for just over 2 years and even though we have tried really hard :winkwink: nothing has happened so we went to see an FS through Monash IVF. I have 1 DD who is 12 but DH has no children. I have had CD1 and CD 21 blood done so far and DH has still to have a SA done , we catch up with the FS on 30th Nov. and hopefully he will be able to tell us what the plan is!!
I wanted to say that I understand how hard it is to watch others around you become pregnant while you seem to get nowhere. Sorry about the lack of personals but this was more of a hello as I have never posted on any forum before. 
Hope to catch to you all soon but until then :hugs: to all


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Wish..OMG , Thats is wonderful news Congratulations! Great to hear.

Taylah you are looking great and those 4d pics are amazing. It must be wonderful to see those pics. 
Aleja and Miss RK, sending hugs. XX
As for me, it's been a rough couple of weeks, my AF was late and i actually thought it might be good news this time, so i didn,t test and waited until the proper test date ( nearly killed me to wait) but the day before AF started. So it was a BFN.

Then they decided that the cyst discovered last cycle appeared somewhat suspect/complex and asked for further tests...and ovarian cancer was talked about. I have been freaking out. I got the clear just yesterday thankfully.

Still can't believe your news Wish, that's fab.
XXX


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Emzbon, welcome to the group :)

Sorry about your bfn Dancingqueen, was really hoping that this was it for you :( Glad to hear that the test came back negative sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

Hi emzbon keep us posted on what your fs says !
Dancing queen - so sorry to hear about bfn, but so glad you got the all clear from cervical cancer, that must have been so scary xxx
Hi miss red - getting closer to your FET xx
Aleja - how you doing Hun? 
Wish - have you canned your trip??


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know getting excited :dance:


----------



## Maddy40

Aussie gals, I must admit that although I haven't yet been through IVF I thought this article was quite funny! 
www.mamamia.com.au/parenting/advice-for-those-on-the-ivf-bandwagon/


----------



## EmzBon

Where is everyone?? 
Hope the FET goes well on Thursday Miss RK. 
Wish what's happening with the trip?
Taylah I hope all is well with you and bub and you take the time to enjoy the experience before the sleepless nights begin.

AFM I am trying to patiently wait for our next appointment with our FS when we will get the answers we need to know what our options are. On another note I was at a BBQ on Saturday and met someone who had lost to babies one at 19weeks and on at 17 weeks it made me grateful that I although I haven't been able to fall I also haven't had to experience a loss like that.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey Em, I still have over 2 weeks til my FET :haha:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey guys, 
What a whirlwind week it's been. My doctor told me that Africa was an absolute no-go. I was able to get a refund on the flights minus $300 but nothing on the tour so I'm down about $3000. Of course it's a small price to pay but eeek!!!! 
The pregnancy was confirmed with a blood test last week and I've got an ultra sound next week on Tuesday to confirm a due date. 
If I thought I was stressed before getting a bfp it was nothing compared to the last week! I guess after getting bad news for so long I'm scared to be happy in case 'something happens.' I question every cramp or twinge and knicker-check constantly. If only my google-search history could talk it would tell a crazy story of worry and panic. I guess the only thing that will make it easier is time. It's also been a tricky one to keep a secret because everyone thinks I'm supposed to be getting on a plane for two and half months on Friday!!! Anyway, I've had few symptoms, lots of cramping, painfully sensitive nipples, some queasiness and an intolerance to wheat which is weird but I've never had it before! I'm still in shock but extremely happy. Thanks you all for your kind words and support ladies I really appreciate it, this forum is the only thing I haven't banned myself from after using dr google for the last ten days!!! 
How is everyone else...updates or news? Xxxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
I really hope you don't mind me crashing in on your conversation. I have really loved reading about your journeys and feeling hopeful and inspired! 
I am from Perth in Australia and have recently finished my first IVF cycle which was bfn :cry: I am waiting on AF and will start FE cycle sometime next week - with the transfer around the 22nd November.
I have a really low amh and my DH has low sperm count and motility of 1%... Its been such a roller coaster already but it is great to find a place filled with people who understand!
Congrats to the girls who have recently experienced a miracle and lots of love and hope to all of you having a bfp very soon!
xxx


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Cheerios to Em and Kirs glad you have joined the thread . It's nice being able to connect with Aussie gals all on the same journey . I hope for you it is a short one. 

DancingQueen that sounded frightening about your cyst . What a relief that must be for you. Sorry about your BFN :-( 
What will you do next? 

Wish I know nothing will make you feel more calm right now but wow what an amazing story!!! Not sure what I would tell my friends but I think I'd be nervous about spilling the beans 

Miss Red I may be having the FET around the same time as you in mid November . I emailed my FS about cartia but I didn't hear back from him. Weird as he is usually quick with replying to my neurotic emails. My AF is due tomorrow so I talk to the nurses about it then .


----------



## Taylah

Hey girls , hope everyone is well ! 

Wish - welcome to the worry train, I'm sorry to say but you will worry like mad until you get to your 12-13 week scan where they check for down syndrome , then hopefully you will be able to relax a little after that at least for a little while ( just when I thought I could relax I got the stupid parvo virus ) but then as you near your 19 week anomoly scan you worry if they will find something wrong with the baby's heart or other organs , then you start worrying if you don't feel bub moving ( they go through quiet days) then if you will make it to viability week 24 , then to 3rd tri, I guess what I'm trying to say is pregnancy is so full of worry but if I have learnt anything from all my worries is that if it's meant to be it will be , I have had so many odds against me & I am so happy & relieved to say that I have made it to third trimester, now I have promised myself although I am getting increasingly uncomfortable I am going to try to relax & enjoy the last trimester ( lets see how that goes) but in all honesty welcome to motherhood - I still worry about my 7yo - lol 

Aleja & miss red - cool that you two will be doing FET 's around the same time, it's def both of your turn to get your bfp's. 

Hi & welcome to the new girls, kris-t my amh is really low too, have you considered taking DHEA ? I did for 3 months before ivf !


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks for the welcome girls and not minding me butting in :winkwink:

Aleja and Miss Red I will also be doing my FET in mid november. Hopefully the cycle begins early next week! I'm very keen to get going with it! Any advice for how to best prepare for the FET? Its a natural cycle so not so many drugs... I'm trying my best to stay away from coffee and wine :) I do enjoy running, but have given that a miss for the last few months too. 

Also how much activity do you girls think is the best after transfer? I know they seem to do bed rest in America.... last IVF I just went straight back to normal life... I 'm thinking maybe I should take a few days off work this time? (I'm a primary school teacher)

Taylor - Thanks for the tip about DHEA - I don't know much about it but am busy googling right now! Does it help with egg count/quality? And what a gorgeous bubba! Wish and Taylor it make me smile so much to hear about your success... It really gives so much hope!


----------



## Taylah

Kris- t - I only drank decaf for 2 months before ivf, a friend of mine did a couple of cycles & kept drinking coffee & was unsuccessful then her fs suggested they wait 8 weeks & no caffeine intake then try again & it worked not sure if it is a coincidence but I wanted to give myself the best chance - decaf isn't that bad once you get used to it. DHEA is not proven but is being widely & more commonly used by fs to treat low amh it has been shown to improve quantity & quality of eggs- it worked for me ,I was on 25 mg's 3 times a day for 3 months, I would def recommend it, I had no side effects worth mentioning


----------



## aleja

hi kirs_t,
the natural FETs are pretty easy on the body. Just a couple of blood tests and a scan and then FET time..they may give you some pessaries during the 2ww too.
Sometimes the clinic may give you an ovulation kit to test for your LH surge but in my case they didn't do this. 
I asked my FS about resting after transfer (back when I did my fresh transfer) he just said for life to go on but no bungy jumping or horseriding!
I had tried a FET with resting for couple of days and then next time with no rest at all Neither have worked so I can't tell you which is best! 
I guess the rule of thumb is to not do anything after a transfer you will regret and blame yourself for later.GL and hopefully it will be a success


----------



## wishandwait

Hey all, 
Thanks for the reassurance Taylah. Everyone I speak to says the exact same thing, apparently worry is a symptom of pregnancy. Every day that ticks by I relax a tiny bit! 

Kirs-t.. During my first IVF cycle and the two years previous I didn't drink coffee or run or hit the booze during 2 week wait. When I did get my bfp I ran, trained twice a day drank tonnes of coffee and grog and did every thing generally wrong! Whoops. I didn't think I could conceive naturally so I didn't think it mattered. Aleja's right, do what you feel comfortable with and what you won't regret but ultimately, if its gonna stick it will!! As for how much rest, I took a three days off work and chilled out (I teach kinder.) it was nice because I thought I was giving it the best chance but it was an awful lot of time to dwell without distractions too! I'm kinda my own worst enemy at times like that. Xxx Oh and happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Taylah

Oh forgot to mention , I hung out on the couch as much as possible after transfer for a couple of days - that was in between school drop offs etc


----------



## Maddy40

For those of you that take DHEA, did your GP or FS write a script? What form did you take it in?


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,
I've been quietly been checking in on all your updates, was excited to read one more BFP, congrats wish and wait. 
I've been for my ultrasound today, they found 11 measurable follies on the right and 7 on the left which they seemed pretty happy with, so happy in fact no more gonal f for me, last synarel spray tomorrow morning and trigger shot tomorrow night. I'm booked in 8am Monday morning for my ER, fingers crossed all those follies have eggs in them.
Any advice for a first timer you guys? Its exciting but trying not to get ahead of myself and just take it as it comes. Wish me luck!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey maddy can't help with dhea but hope your well otherwise! 
Thanks take2 I'm still reeling! Advice I can offer for the pick up is just to try and relax. It's actually a really quick process and for me was easy and painless. I hope it's the same for you! Who are you going through?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I agree with Wish, just relax afterwards. Also one way to reduce OHSS is get some powerade or Hydrolyte :)

How are you feeling Wish?


----------



## Take2

Thanks guys, I'm with reproductive medicine Albury. They've been amazing. We do have to travel a bit because we're in Wagga but its just under a 2 hour drive so not too bad. 
How are you miss Redknob? Are you doing a FET soon, I think I saw you were?


----------



## Maddy40

Take2 good luck for this morning - as I type you're in there doing your thing ;)


----------



## Taylah

Maddy - I had a script from fs & had to order DHEA from chemist they didn't keep it in stock it took about 3 days to come in, I took it in tablet form 25mg's each tablet 3 times a day ! 

Take 2 - as the others said just rest afterwards, I experienced a bit of pain & cramping afterwards but nothing a panadol & a lay down didn't fix, best of luck hun, your number of follies sounds promising  best of luck xx

Hi wish - any morning sickness yet ?? I think mine kicked in about 8 weeks- no fun but worth it ! Are they sending you for an early scan ?? 

Hey miss red , is your FET this week or next ?? 
Aleja - how about your FET ??


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Taylah I've got a scan tomorrow at 6+2. Shitting myself. I would be devastated if they didn't find anything! I feel ok, constantly tired and really sore boobs, stuffy nose but no morning sickness yet. I'm thinking I should have booked the scan for later to be safer but I can't relax xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm good take2 :) Yeah should be having the FET in 2 and a bit weeks, just got AF today (she was 3 days late)

Good luck with your scan Wish xx


----------



## Take2

Hey guys hope everyone is well. Looking forward to hearing how your scan goes Wish, very exciting.
I've just returned from having my ER, they got 14 eggs, seems ok I think, fingers crossed the little buggers fertilise lol. Having a chilled out arvo on the couch, inside where it's cool, supposed to hit 35 here today.


----------



## Taylah

Take 2 - 14 is a great result congrats, hope they all fertilize for you 

Wish - that is really early , I had a scan at 7+1 & they said to me they may not see a heart beat yet - they did with a trans vaginal scan , i hope it's not too early for you to see heartbeat but please don't panic if it is, they can still do dating scan that early , how exciting for you , best of luck let us know how you go , what time are you going ??


----------



## wishandwait

Take 2 that's a fantastic result congratulations!! Rest up while they do their thing!
Taylah, dr told me to make it for six weeks which I thought was strange, she said they should defo see a heartbeat then. It's at 9am I couldn't wait all day haha, she did say it would be trans-vaginal...I'm so used to them now I could probably do it myself. 
Red- my AF was almost a week late for the first time ever before we were due to start..always the way. Are you doing a medicated fet?


----------



## Taylah

Wish - Let us know as soon as you can , will be checking in on you, all the best Hun xx


----------



## wishandwait

Naaaw thanks Taylah will do! It's been a loong day!! Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's a fantastic result Take, rest up xx

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes Wish!! Xx I am doing a semi medicated, I started Cartia today and then I will have a HCG booster then start Clexane and PIO injection on the day of ovulation and will stay on these for 20 weeks if successful :)


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
Wish I really hope your scan went well today:flower:

Take2 great result from your egg pick up. Now its time to take it easy for a few days before your transfer. :coffee:

Maddy, i have not taken DHEA so I don't know much about it.

Well me: I am having my first BT on Friday to check my hormones in prep for the FET. waiting waiting waiting!

hello everyone else


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay :dance: Aleja, I have my bloods on Monday so we are going to hopefully be bump buddies :) how many :cold: do you have?


----------



## Take2

Hi guys, 
I got up to urinate 4 times last night, full bladder loads, us that something any of you experienced after ER?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yeah I had that as well, it is good, if you stop urinating go straight to Emergency!!


----------



## Take2

Thanks Miss Redknob, good to hear its positive even though its annoying. The lab rang this morning. Turns out they found an extra egg, so I had 15 eggs retrieved, 14 that were mature and 13 of those fertilised. I'm going in tomorrow for the transfer and then begins the waiting game. very exciting!!
Wish have you had the scan?? how did it go?? all good I hope!


----------



## wishandwait

Take 2 that's a fantastic result yay!! I had 8 eggs and only 2 fertilized! 

Had the scan and it went perfectly!' I had white/pink spotting this morning which scared the shit out of me. But they found a perfect little bean measuring exactly the same as my dates 6+2 with a heartbeat of 110bpm, they didn't even have to do a vaginal which was a nice change I'm so used to getting my knickers off!! I feel very relieved but still cautious! Xx


----------



## Take2

I'm so excited for you Wish. Try not to stress about the spotting, a lot of women have mild spotting in the first trimester. I had a small amount around 8 weeks with my daughter and she is now a happy and healthy 9 year old!


----------



## Taylah

So so happy for you wish, try not to worry about the spotting I had a bit really early then I had a bright red proper bleed at 13 weeks , they scanned but never found a cause & my lo is still going strong  congrats hun !


----------



## Taylah

Take 2 - great result I also had 13 fertilize, but why are they doing the transfer so soon if you have so many fertilize , they usually wait to do a day 5 blastocyst transfer with such a great result, only 5 out of 13 of mine made it to day 5 they say those who make it to day 5 are more likely to result in a baby ???


----------



## Take2

Hi Taylah,

To be honest I'm not really sure. I asked them before ER what they would do and she told me it depends on how many eggs fertilise but normally their clinic does day 2 transfers. I have done quite a bit of research on this and it seems to be controversial. There is a school of thought that if you wait till blastocyst stage then they can see the best quality one to use but a lot of other studies suggest that the pregnancy rates are no different no matter when its done so given these new studies some clinics now schedule transfer when it suits them or the patient.
I guess I've left it in the hands of the professionals, these guys have a 41% success rate, so I didn't feel I should question their opinion. I only hope I'm doing the right thing. What if I asked them to wait and all the embryos died..then I'd be kicking myself. Its so hard to know really.
Fingers crossed I end up with a BFP like you did :)


----------



## Taylah

Take 2 - my clinic only does day 2 transfers if under 5 fertilize or they are not developing perfectly but I guess you are right , I put my faith in the professionals too, thats all we can do really, best of luck to you I really hope you get your bfp, I will keep everything crossed for you, try rest as much as you can after the transfer ! Are they transferring one & freezing the rest ?


----------



## Take2

Yeah just the one, hopefully there will be lots left to freeze. It's strange how each clinic has such different protocols. I noticed IVF Melbourne are advocating the 2 day transfer on their website too. And as for USA that seems to be a whole diff ball game. I've read that they advise bed rest for 3 days after the transfer. I've just been told to take it easy for the rest of the day. And what does everyone think about having sex around time if transfer, I was reading today semen can aid implantation but have read other clinics that advise abstinence until a scan detects the heart beat, seems a bit extreme but maybe not, so much conflicting info isn't there?


----------



## wishandwait

Take 2- not sure about whether the sex can help/hinder.. I can tell you that for me it was the last thing on my mind though! My poor husband! I wouldn't let him come near me. By transfer I felt I had been disturbed with enough for the moment and it was a total no go zone for a couple of weeks! I suppose it depends on how your feeling.


----------



## Taylah

Personally I thought it was best not to have sex after transfer for about a week, I was advised not to for about 3 days after but I left it for the week, sounds silly but I was worried I would bump it & it wouldn't implant or something, I too read conflicting advice on that, some people don't until they get test results , as far as rest goes I was told I didn't need to rest just take it easy the rest of the day & put my feet up , but I chose to hang out for next 3 days on the couch as much as I could - that is in between taking care of my 7 yo , I think it all comes down to what you feel comfortable with but I played it safe so I wouldn't regret not giving it the best shot I could !


----------



## wishandwait

And thanks everyone for your kind words and reassurance it means the world to me, can't wait to return the favour to all! Xxx


----------



## Taylah

So pumped for you wish, you must still be in shock getting a natural bfp after all the ivf effort , you so deserve it xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,
Wish congrats on your scan, that is such wonderful news. You must be feeling positive.:)

Take 2, that's fantastic so many of the eggs fertilised that is a great result. Really encouraging.
Maddy i have been taking dhea for about 6 months, unfortunately no bfp but i am still hoping! my amh is 1.1. I had no side effects worth talking about on it. I had a headache at the start but now i get a headache if i forget to take them. No bad skin etc.

Taylah , good to hear all is going well :) Yay!

Hi to the other girls.

X


----------



## aleja

hi girls,
wish so glad to hear your bubba is doing fine. i am sure you will be getting very excited as the weeks progress. it is such a miracle for you. you really are a lucky gal!

take2, i actually asked my FS about whether sex can aid implantation.:blush: just one of the neurotic questions i have asked him over the year. he said that we can have "intercourse" if we want but there is no research to back up the theory. so i guess that's a maybe??!! 
I didn't do it though because I was so sore and overstimulated after the egg pick up that a romp was the last thing on my mind. 
I agree with taylah that it is odd they are not letting your embies grow to at least day 3 if there is so many of them. Well one thing for sure is that you may have a few good ones to freeze.

Red, yes it looks like we may be cycle buddies!!
I finally asked the FN about cartia (for some reason my FS has not replied to my emails:growlmad:) and she said if it hadn't already been prescribed I do not need it. So it is another natural FET for me. 
I only have 2 blasts left so I am going to do the double transfer. I am not feeling very confident since the others haven't worked so far. 
Are you having 1 or 2 transferred?

hello dancingqueen and other ladies:flower:


----------



## Taylah

aleja, great to hear things are on track for your FET , keep your hope & spirits up hun, power of positive thinking !


----------



## Take2

Aleja I took mini aspirin when my endo lining was thin in a clomid cycle a few months ago. Didn't ask FS, just took it. The next month my lining was a nice thickness. Certainly didn't seem to cause any harm, but then no BFP either so who knows.

I had my transfer today. 12 out of the 13 were dividing well so all looked good. They put in a "nice 5 cell emby" and all went smoothly. Was chatting with the lab tech guy and he said they used to always do day 5 transfers but their stats were showing day 2 transfers had better success and there were more remaining embys to freeze so thats mainly all they do at my clinic now. He said Melbourne IVF are pretty much only doing 2 day transfers with high success rates yet Sydney IVF are still doing all 5 day transfers and their success rates are good too. He said its the individual clinics decision on what brings them the better outcome. Anyways fingers crossed we are one of the successful ones. Back on the prednisone, ugh hate the stuff, I get the worst acid reflux, apart from that I feel great and have been sitting all afternoon watching season 2 of 'The Big Bang Theory'.

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

So glad your scan went well Wish, so happy for you Hun xx

Gods luck with the TWW Take xx

Aleja I only have 1 hatching embryo left, out of my 18 eggs I got 2 embryos :( So if this doesn't work will be doing a fresh cycle in Feb :) but DH and I decided that we will go to Thailand in January if we do another fresh cycle :)


----------



## Take2

It only takes 1 Miss Redknob, and Thailand sounds awesome. If we are unsuccessful we are going to go to Noosa in April, not quite as exotic as Thailand but we have friends there so free accommodation and a car to use so only have to pay for flights which is prob all we can afford given how much we've spent on fertility treatments this year :(


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Redknob why not have a long holiday and do the cycle in Thailand? :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy :haha: would love to do that but I am saving all my rec leave at work for when I'm pregnant :)

Noosa is beautiful Take, but I understand about the money side of things :( TTC can be emotionally draining as it is but when it comes to IVF you have the financial stress on top of it :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

I've been researching the egg-donor-in-Thailand route. With success rates of over 50% for ED IVF versus rates (for my age group) of about 8% for IVF here using my own eggs, I'm wondering if the ED way might suit us better. Of course I could be jumping the gun and totally wrong - the FS hasn't actually stated that we need IVF, but I reckon that's coming at our appointment Monday.


----------



## wishandwait

Maddy seems like a totally viable option! How does it compare cost wise? Are you excited for your fs appointment? I know when we had how prelim appointments they told us or success rate was due to the age of the eggs, not our age..so if I froze eggs at 28y.o I had a 50% chance per cycle whether I was 28 or 40. But a fresh cycle later on had a lower chance of success. At least you'll know your options are! A friend of mine has recently givin birth to a healthy baby girl conceived with donor sperm and own eggs at 41. It's Defintley possible! How exciting for you!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Maddy good luck with your appt on Monday 
Re: donor eggs .. Are you looking overseas because its too hard to get DE in Australia? 

Miss Red what cycle day are you on now ? I've had 2 BT already and need another on Monday . Hopefully the transfer will happen next weekend 

Take 2 I am going to ask my clinic about day 2 embys .. Will you be POAS??&#55357;&#56876;

Well my FS rang me the other day to give me results from the Endo biopsy I had last month. I tested negative for NK cells so apparently I won't need clexane or prednisone etc. however my endometrium is "out of phase " . The sample was from Day 22 of my cycle but it looked like a day 17 one instead . He said clomid during FET cycle will help this . 
Oh and he said I can take low dose aspirin ... But he made it seem like a placebo as if I do fall pregnant it will be due to the biopsy 's effect 

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck with your appointment on Monday Maddy xx

How are you feeling Wish? Hope you and bub are doing well xx

I am on CD7 Aleja, going for bloods on Monday CD8 as I normally O early xx


----------



## Take2

Hi Aleja, 

What's 'out of phase'? Does that mean it was too thin, because I thought clomid made that worse possibly. I'm on prednisone now, my clinic gives it to you after all IVF or IUI treatments. Glad you don't have to take it cause it gives me terrible acid reflux. On a plus note I get psoriasis mildly on my feet and its completely cleared that up, yay! 
I'll be interested to hear what your FS thinks about 2 day transfers.
I POAS this morning, looked BFN at first but faint line after 10 mins, but that could be evap line or residual trigger shot. Really far too early so really told me nothing lol. 
Hope everyone's having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Miss Redknob

What DPO are you Take? Did you use a FRER? Really hope it is a BFP!!! :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Take 2 that is a great sign! Can't wait to hear what tomorrows test will be! 

Red- coming around quick mate! How will they judge when to go the transfer? Monash actually had a higher success rate for FET then for fresh. Hope it's true for you. 

Aleja, sounds like good news . Have you had clomid before? 

AFM- I'm good! Wasted money on a breakfast out this morning which I couldn't eat cause it made me sick. Feels like my boobs have been mashed with a meat tenderizer. I'm starting to worry a little less which is good. Glad I feel sick though, reminds me it's happening I guess. 
How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Take2

I'm 4dp2dt, so really too early to test. I was wide awake at 3:30 so got up and did it then, and of course didn't get back to sleep till 5 over thinking it lol. Don't think I'll test again till next weekend when hopefully it'll be more accurate. 
Wish I remember having morning sickness when I was pregnant with Keyara, I suffered feeling awful from 6 weeks till 12 weeks everyday and woke up one morning feeling completely normal. Then panicked and cried wanting it back cause I didn't feel pregnant anymore, wow that was so long ago, would love to feel nauseas now lol.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Something to do with your bloods Wish :shrug: will find out the info tomorrow :)

So happy to hear you are feel crappy, means baby is doing well :dance:


----------



## Maddy40

WishandWait: As DH is Asian so ED in Thailand would work fine for us. Ultimately people would just think the child was from his previous marriage (or lover!!!) I guess. 

Aleja - yes there are almost no EDs where we live. I understand the situation is pretty dire all over Australia. Long waiting lists and fewer and fewer donors each year :(

Thanks everyone for the good wishes for today. In exactly 12 hours I'll be sitting in that doctor's office.....


----------



## Take2

Good luck maddy


----------



## wishandwait

How'd you go maddy? Any updates from anyone else?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope the appt went well Maddy :)

Have you tested again yet Take? :dust:

You need a new ticker Wish :haha:


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies, 

Update on me, well feeling very unpregnant, so starting to loose my optimism, haven't tested again, think I'll try and wait till the weekend, don't want to spend all week holding pee sticks up to the light saying 'I think I can see a second line'. 
Anyways time will tell. 
Where are you up to Miss Redknob? How are you going?


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies. We were absolutely shocked that our doc has suggested 3 cycles of IUI instead of IVF - At 41yo the success rates at our clinic are the same for both procedures. Since I don't have any issues except 41yo eggs (sperm motility is the issue), the doc thinks getting the sperm up close to the eggie might do the trick. Gosh I hope so. If it's okay I still plan to keep in touch here though, as we will be looking at IVF afterwards if this doesn't work.

Thanks so much for asking, we haven't told anyone around us, so it's just DH, me and the community here...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Don't lose hope Take, got everything crossed for you Hun :hugs: I had my baseline bloods yesterday, and going for more tomorrow. Got my drugs yesterday so I am already to go once I ovulate :)

Glad to hear your appt went well Maddy :) You are more than welcome to stick around :hugs:


----------



## Take2

That's exciting miss Redknob, are you expecting to O soon? 

Maddy I hope your doctor is right, IUI is so much easier so would be awesome if this worked for you. I hope you stick around, I look forward to hearing how you go :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Should O in the next couple of days :)


----------



## Taylah

Take 2 don't give up hope yet , stay positive ! 
Miss red & aleja , so glad to see you are on your way ! How exciting xx
Maddy, iui maybe your ticket to mummyhood good luck with it ! 
Wish - how you feeling ? I hope the morning sickness ( well all day sickness I call it ) isn't too bad !

As for me time is going so so slow now, it's getting hard to sleep & very uncomfy, 10 more weeks till my c- section ( maybe 9 weeks ) if my placenta is still too low , will find out at 34 weeks scan ! 
Other than being a whale all is good !


----------



## Take2

Don't give up hope that the placenta will still move Taylah, 2 of my friends had a low lying placenta and with both it moved in time. The main thing is that you have a safe delivery though so if it ends up being C Section thats the way it has to be. I can't believe how close you are now though, the last month or 2 just drag though don't they, I went 9 days over with my daughter and felt like I'd been pregnant for 3 years lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

I agree with Take, it still has 9-10 weeks to move..You never know :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
I hope you don't mind me crashing in again. I have kept reading up on how you are all going :flower:
I just popped in to say -Miss Red, I'm also doing a FET this month and am on CD10. Should O in a couple of days too. Very much in sync :) 
Hope it goes well!

Lots of love and best wishes to the other girls too xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

How exciting Kirst we are the same CD :dance:

Is your name Kirsty?


----------



## Kirs_t

Same cycle day! Hope we both have a fabulous bfp result :)
Yep - my name is Kirstie!

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Awesome bump buddies, my name is Kirsty!! Lol


----------



## Kirs_t

What a coincidence!
Same FET, same cycle day AND same name :)
now we must BOTH get a BFP!
Have a lovely day xxx

Hi to the other girls :flower:


----------



## Take2

Why did I do it? I POAS this morning, I wasnt going to test agin till sunday, I got up at around 5am and peed, then woke at 7 and decided to test. So not is it only still prob a bit early(8dp2dt), but I had only just peed two hours earlier. So obviously BFN, I mean stark white no hint of a second line! Of course I have been a miserable pessimistic cranky pants all morning. Trying to stay strong and optimistic but its so tough.

OK enough of my grumbling..anyone having an awesome day..something wonderful happen? Distract me please lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

That is so weird Kirstie, hoe we get our BFP together xx

Don't think in to it Take, may have been too diluted :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

Well I can't wait for all of you to join me in spew city. The Panadol came up rougher then how it went down. Still early as take2!! Wait a couple of days and go again. Yay for red and kirst bump buddies too!! Xx


----------



## Take2

Oh Wish you poor love, hopefully this morning sickness doesn't give you hell too long. 

Thanks guys for the encouragement, I'm feeling more relaxed this evening :)


----------



## Taylah

nice for you two kristy's to be on the same cycle days ! best of luck keeping everything crossed for you both xx

oh wish i feel your pain i was so sick until around week 16 then better all of a sudden, and just this past week i have been feeling queasy again in the mornings but thankfully nothing like early on , well its a good sign they say the sicker you are the stronger the pregnancy is ! 

take2 - still really early hun, hang in there


----------



## Take2

Hi guys, 
Hope everyone had a nice weekend. All a bit quiet here so I'll have a blab about whats happening with me. Well so far all BFNs with the POAS. On Friday night I had some spotting, initially I was excited thinking it was an implantation bleed but the bleeding got heavier as the weekend progressed. Saturday I was thinking it may be a side effect of the crinone but by yesterday I had pretty much accepted AF had arrived. The bleeding was heavy early this morning but now seems to have stopped. So all up 2.5 days of moderate bleeding.
I rang the clinic this morning, the nurse explained that occasionally they see women who have bleeding but continue on to be pregnant but this was the exception not the rule. I have pretty much made peace that this cycle has failed so I told her Im not holding much hope. My OTT was supposed to be Wed but the nurse said I can go tomorrow to have the beta done.
I've decided when we get the expected news tomorrow afternoon we'll go out for dinner for sushi and a bottle of wine, all the things a pregnant woman can't have, trying to find a small silver lining lol.
Anyways thats me for now. 
Wish- hows that morning sickness going?
Miss Redknob- Where are you up to? You should've ovulated by now, yes? 
and Kirs_T you're doing a FET too this month? how are you going?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Really hope it is breakthrough bleeding Take :hugs: can't wait to hear if you are pregnant FX

Yep will O tomorrow, transfer is Saturday :dance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Double post :shrug:


----------



## Taylah

Sorry to hear take 2 :-( 

Miss red - best of luck Saturday Hun, keeping everything crossed for you, this should be your turn


----------



## Taylah

Wish - how you feeling??


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Taylah xx
Can't believe you are going to be 30 weeks in 2 days :shock:


----------



## wishandwait

Take 2- Really hoping that you are that exception! If not, sushi and wine is a smashin idea and exactly what I would do! Followed by a platefull of soft cheese, some soft serve ice cream and lots of beer!

Red- Good luck for Saturday, praying this is the one for you!

Taylah- 30 weeks wow! How inspiring, can't wait to get there!

AFM- Morning sickness has been ok last couple of days which scares me more then makes me happy hahah! I keep thinking, 'Am I still tired, are my boobs still sore?" AAAAHHHGG when does the worry end? Booked in for my scan, Dr said to go at 11 weeks but radiology place said 12... I made one for 11 and 12 at two different places! Just to add to the anxiety they found a "small sub-chronic haematoma" at 6 week scan thats next to the baby, Dr said that would have caused the spotting. they are going to monitor it but apparently it s normal... Cant wait till 12 weeks! xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

You need a ticker wish so we know where your up to :haha:


----------



## wishandwait

Updated ticker Red!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: Happy 8 weeks hun xx


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks so much chicky!!! xx


----------



## Take2

Miss red knob- will be thinking about you on Sat and sending lots of baby dust your way..its def your turn!

Wish- Keep us updated. Those scans are a blessing and a curse, always seems to turn up little problems to niggle at you but most of the time it turns out fine. When I had my 19week scan with my daughter the tech commented her bowel looked abnormal..turns out it was absolutely fine, as I'm sure you will be too :)

Tayla- On the downhill run now..whens your next scan?


----------



## Take2

oh and soft cheese top idea wish :)


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , yep can't believe I will be 30 weeks tomorrow, getting huge & uncomfy now & time is going so slow , just getting impatient to meet my little girl now, can't wait I'm a bit too organized I've got nothing left to do so I'm getting bored so I'm really looking forward to xmas holidays, I'm not allowed to fly anywhere this year so we are going to port Stephens on our boat for two weeks- I'm hoping this makes time fly ! 

Wish - the morning sickness will probably come & go ( mine did ) till about week 12 then be full force till about week 16 - no fun but it is reassuring ! cute tiny little raspberry I think I'm a cantaloupe (rock melon ) now which doesn't really make sense since bub is around 40cm's long, I don't know about you guys but I've never seen a rock melon that big ! 

Miss red, you must be getting excited ! I'm excited for you ! 

Take 2 - did you do your beta ? Funny my clinic doesn't do betas !


----------



## Take2

Hi Tayla

The last 10 weeks just drag by..feels like D day will never come..then suddenly the little one arrives and turns your life upside down..its so exciting. But enjoy this time as much as you can..drinking a whole cup of tea hot, eating all your dinner all at once and hot, long luxurious showers, its the little things that you take for granted, worth every minute though.
I had my blood test this morning and apparently if I call the clinic at 4:30 this afternoon I should be able to get my results. Now all I have to do is fill in the next 5 hours lol. Well I'm completely expecting to get a negative result and if/when we do we'll be heading out for a nice dinner. 
Our clinic makes you have a month off before starting a FET cycle but given Christmas is looming we'll have 2 months off, fingers crossed some blessed bloody Christmas miracle occurs and we conceive naturally in that time lol.
Port stevens sounds lovely..lucky you!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Taylah, I am getting really excited I started my injections last night :)

Really hope the nurses have a nice early Christmas presents for you xx


----------



## Take2

Got the call from the clinic and the beta was negative..as expected. Have psyched myself up to hear that for the last 3 days so have taken quite well..bloody annoying to say the least though.
Anyways off to enjoy a nice dinner and a glass of wine so big I can swim in hehe.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Take2 I'm sorry. I know it was kind of expected, but the official confirmation must have been a bit of a sucker punch. You deserve all the swimming-wine, stinky-soft-cheese and smoked salmon that you want.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm so sorry hun, sending you bucket loads of :hugs: xx

Make it a bottle :haha:


----------



## Take2

Yeah I def enjoyed at least half a bottle of sav blanc and a big plate of sushi, thanks guys for the support and hears cheers to the next cycle hey. Fingers crossed for your big days coming up in the next week, will be crossing my fingers hard for both of the Kirsty's :)
And Maddy where are you at with your IUI cycle?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls - just dropping in to say hi!

Firstly - take2 I am so sorry to hear about the negative test... I remember fully expecting my bfn last cycle but it still hurts so much... I wish you so much love and sticky thoughts for the next round xxx I hope you're doing something lovely for Chrissy and take some time to spoil yourself.

Wish and Taylah - I really love stalking through and seeing how you are going!! It makes me so excited and keeps me so hopeful! Taylah - you are so very close!! And wish - how is the first trimester going? Hope you're not too sick xxx

Maddy how are you going? Where abouts are you at in your cycle? I hope it's going well!

Miss Red - Kirsty!!- Are you excited about transfer day? Mine is scheduled for Thursday... I am a teacher so have taken Thursday and Friday off to rest and will that little thing to snuggle in deep!! When do you have yours?

Im sorry if Ive missed anyone. Its great to chat to some Aussie girls!
Lots of love, kirst :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am having mine on Saturday :dance: Mine is a 5 day embie due to PGD.


----------



## Take2

Thanks kirs_t, we'll be going to the coast and then to melb to see family and friends over the Christmas break, I'm really looking forward to it. Good luck to you for Thursday, I'm really looking forward to hearing how you go, surely one of us can get a BFP for Christmas! Or better still, Santa brings us all one :)


----------



## Taylah

Good luck for Thursday kris-t !


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: Happy 30 Weeks Tay :wohoo:


----------



## Taylah

Thanks miss red, I still can't believe I made it here after everything ! Your turn next Hun xxx


----------



## Take2

Kirs_t how'd it go today?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi ladies,

Just got home from the ET and it went really well! The two week wait begins :) but ill probably test next weekend or sooner (I am a bit insane with the preggo tests!) feeling pretty excited and hopeful - DH burst into tears on the way home from the clinic! This journey is definitely a rollercoaster!

How is everyone? Good luck for Saturday ET miss red!
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay for being PUPO!!! :dance:


----------



## Maddy40

Congrats Kirs_t! Here's wishing you great stickiness ;)


----------



## Take2

Awesome to hear kirs_t, hope the 2ww flies by for you. 
Your turn tomorrow miss Redknob!


----------



## Maddy40

OMG I was at my clinic for bloods this morning...our clinic opens from 7:30-9am for bloods, Mon thru Sat. There were 20+ other women when I got there at 8am (the most I've ever seen in there is 1-2 others when I go in for appointments). And they said they had 81 through on Monday morning in their 1.5hr session, and 50 through last Saturday morning. Gosh there are a LOT of us going through treatments, aren't there?!


----------



## wishandwait

Take 2- so sorry love, hope u have a rockin couple of months between anyways, you deserve it.
Kirsty- Yay for being PUPO! Exciting times hey, take it easy and watch heaps of day time tv.
Red- best of luck for tomorrow mate. I hope this is it for you and your hubby and you finally get to meet your little one!
Taylah- By the time my raspberry is a melon your melon will be in your arms! How awesome. 
Maddy- what clinic are you going through? That's crazy busy! I did read today that IVF and iui treatments have increased by 45% the last few years...at least it means they are only getting better at it. 
AFM- More spotting this morning :( Because six week scan showed small subchronic haematoma my dr ordered an ultrasound which I had at 11:30. The lady was great and did and internal...she was shocked that the guy didn't do it at 6 weeks because its so much more accurate. I measured at 8+2 which she said was normal and it was up to me whether I wanted to go with my first dates or not cause it made little difference. We got to see the heartbeat again which was 179. Was so much bigger than last time. She also said that the haematoma and spotting was totally normal and nothing to worry about.... So relieved!!!! Hope everyone is well and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!xx


----------



## EmzBon

Hi all just thought I would update you on my journey. Well after 2 blood tests, 1 ultrasound and a SA we finally got the answers we needed to get some help. Turns out that its me and not DH with a problem I have PCOS and start on clomid with my next cycle. Our FS has given us 3 months to go away and try. I will start on 25mg and if that doesn't work ill go up to 50mg. 
Has anyone else been on Clomid???
Any words of advice are welcome  DH is just glad that it means more BDing for us! ;-P


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Emz I did 5 rounds of clomid, first at 50mg and the rest at 100mg, I had fairly severe hot flushes but the worst was the pregnancy like symptoms in 2ww. Heavy sore boobs and being tired all the time. Because it increases your levels of progesterone so much I really felt pregnant. I had no luck but my beast friend who had severe pcos got pregnant first month of trying with clomid for both her pregnancies. Side effects are really not bad and will hopefully be worth it for you guys. I used a fertility monitor too just to be sure cx


----------



## Taylah

Good luck tomorrow miss red ! 

Kris-t , rest up Hun , hope it's a sticky bean for you & miss red too ! 

Wish - so glad they are keeping a close eye on you & everything is well, it's amazing how quick they gro isn't it ?? 

Emz - glad you finally got some answers my sil got pregnant on month 3 of clomid with twins ! 

Maddy - which clinic are you going to ? Mine had almost no one there on some days others it was packed !

Take 2 - hope you enjoyed your wine, sushi & soft cheese, I can't wait to indulge again !


----------



## Take2

Emzbon- I didn't really have any major side effects from the clomid, a bit of the hot flushes in the middle of the night but I figured I got off lightly with that. Its good that you have some direction now though and I hope you have more success with it then I did. I did 2 rounds and had good ovulation each time but no BFP, that said we have issues with sperm motility and morphology so I wasn't expecting miracles with the clomid.
TMI WARNING
For all you ladies who have had a failed IVF cycle I have a question. I'm day 7 in my cycle today, still spotting, but its chunky at times and so dark its almost black, is that something any of you have experienced??


----------



## wishandwait

Take 2- I had a horrific period after my failed cycle. I passed a clot that was the size of nectarine and black as. It was the cirone tha had built up. Hope it doesn't last too long for you mate.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was the same Take, they said it was the Crinone. They said to put my finger up there and clean it out :blush:


----------



## Kirs_t

I had an awful period after my failed cycle too- it was really black and horrible too! Ugh- what we ladies go through! Xxx


----------



## Take2

Oh thank god it's normal then, will be glad when it's done, not pretty!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies...we are through Canberra Fertility Centre, they handle procedures for (I think) about 8 or 9 different FS around town.


----------



## Taylah

Hey miss red, how did your FET go ??


----------



## Miss Redknob

PUPO!! :dance:

Really well, now the dreaded wait lol


----------



## Kirs_t

Hooray for being pupo!! Hope the transfer went well.... Now for the wait! I am going insane already :wacko: are you going to test early?
Rest up and look after yourself!
Sending love and sticky thoughts to your little blast xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Kirst :) yeah will be testing early, but I am on HCG injections so I am showing positive atm!! Are you going to test early?? Xx


----------



## Take2

Two of the group in the TWW, how exciting, I'm on the edge of my seat with you both. Fingers crossed someone gets a BFP before Christmas :)


----------



## Kirs_t

I'll be testing early too- I have absolutely no will power in that department! I think that I will have a fairly accurate test by next weekend so will try to hold out till Friday at least!
The paranoia has already set in though. My nephews came over today and we went to a street festival. I got really hot and had to carry the 2 year old round for most of the time we were there.... Hope I haven't ruined my chances.... Ugh. Back in the air con, resting now! How is everyone else?


----------



## Maddy40

V exciting to have 2 x 2WW-ers :happydance:. Does that mean I have to cross double the amount of fingers and toes? That could get interesting :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl:


----------



## wishandwait

Woo hoo ladies! Here's to some future bump buddies xx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey how are all you post transfer ladies going?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi wish! How are you feeling?! How many weeks are you now?

I am doing ok - I feel like time is in slow motion and am so nervous about the results next week... but I am back at work which helps!
I did a test yesterday and this morning which were both really faint positive - Im pretty sure just the trigger leaving. I am going to try really hard to wait till Friday to test now. That will be 6dp5dt.... Will keep you posted!

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

oops - Friday will be 8 dpt!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 9 weeks Wish :dance:

OMG Kirst really hope it is for you :dust: What trigger did you take?

I have the worst bloat and pregnancy symptoms due to the booster shots I have taken


----------



## wishandwait

Wow kirsty I soooo hope it is! Bring on Friday! I know what you mean about slow mo!! Exciting stuff. 
Boo for the bloat and preggo symptoms Red! Hopefully they will get stronger soon. Xx
I'm ok still effing spotting dark brown which is driving me nuts I'd feel better if it wasn't there :( sitting in waiting room for first o.b appointment. Been waiting an hour already and going no where soon.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you appointment goes well hun xx


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies :)

Miss Redknob - The bloating is the worst isn't it. Mine hasn't gone completely yet. I've put on about 7kg over the last 2 months since beginning the IVF meds, I have been running every afternoon this week and for some bloody reason I've gained MORE weight?? I feel like my body will never go back to normal. 
Actually ladies..anyone tell me what day they ovulated after failed IVF, I feel cramp today but I'm only CD10, surely I wouldn't ovulate already??

Wish - How'd the appointment go? Did the doctor say anything about the spotting?


----------



## Miss Redknob

You should tell your dr about the bloating as mine went down after I got my period from the failed cycle..I had a normal cycle after it failed :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey guys appointment went great she wasn't worried about the spotting at all. Got to hear the heartbeat which was amazing and see the lil bean moving. She's got an ultrasound in her office so that's handy! Now onto 12 weeks! Made my scan appointment for December 16th December. 20 days and counting! 
Take I put on 11kgs between the clomid and ivf. It was a real downer. It took me a little bit to shake once I'd had a little break. It took me three cycles to go back to my average 28 days after my failed cycle. The ones straight after were nearly a week later. I can't wait to hear from you other PUPO ladies. Wishing sober Christmas's for all!! Xx


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , congrats on being PUPO, how exciting, got everything crossed for some early Xmas presents for you both , the bloat is terrible isn't it? mine never went away lol ! Try not to drive yourselves crazy with poas , I got my bfp 6dp5dt but it was so faint I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, it took afew days to get darker, but that didn't stop me from testing everyday - we are crazy aren't we ?? Xxx

Wish so glad to hear you are doing so well , you must be so happy ! Try to relax & enjoy ! Xxx

Hope everyone else is really well xxxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Glad to hear your appointment went well wish! How amazing to hear the heartbeat!! So exciting! I hope 12 weeks comes around really fast for you - I bet you can't wait for the next scan to see the lil beanie again!

Take- I hope the bloating gets better soon... Mine hung around for 2 weeks into the next cycle for me and I just felt so blah until then... Then a kind of fog lifted and I felt much much better. Sending you lots of love! I think the next few cycles can be really out of wack so it is possible you are ov early!

Miss red- so bad that you are feeling yuck from your booster shots. How many do you have? Is that the usual protocol for fet at your clinic? I'm just curious cos I just had the one ovidrel shot- and I was even surprised cos I assumed that natural fet was with no drugs! I am still quite clueless and learning so much as I go along :wacko:

I'm certain that the faint positive was just my trigger shot this morning... It was fainter than the one on Sunday :cry: God waiting is hard! I really don't even think ill be able to hang on to test on Friday! 

Xxxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks for your post too Taylor! It's really good to know how many dpt others got their first positive!
Hope you're feeling well - you bubba is coming to meet you so soon! You must be getting lots of kicks and movement now! So exciting xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks guys cx Taylah, your girl got a name yet? Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I had 3 pregnyl injections similar to ovidrel. I had 1 at 1dpo, 4dpo & today 7dpo. The idea of HCG injections is to trick your body into thinking you are pregnant and makes it more inviting to the embryo :)

Don't give up hun it is still very early :hugs: can you post a pic?

Great to hear from you Tay :) I agree with wish have you got a name picked yet?


----------



## Take2

Miss Redknob- If i keep gaining weight like this I will go see the doc, mind you I'm sure she'll say its all the hormones and it'll take a few cycles to settle down..wouldn't mind being a bit chunkier if there was a bub in there lol

Wish- yay I'm so pleased the appointment went well, so are you going to find out the sex of the baby?

Kirs_T- I really hope that BFP hangs around and gets darker..I feel like its my 2ww again cause I'm so anxious for you guys

To everyone else I hope your all well and happy x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Drink hydrolyte it may help hun xx


----------



## aleja

hi girls how is everyone??
I have had to catch up on all the action....
Taylah I cannot believe you are 30 weeks now...my my....its not long now!

wish, congrats on reaching this next milestone hun

Maddy, your clinic is so busy!!!! did you have to wait long? those nurses must be run off their feet.

Take2, did you have OHHS from your stim cycle? I hated feeling bloated..it took ages to go away and feel normal again. My cycle after IVF was something ridiculous like 43+ days the FS ended up prescribing Provera and I also went to Acu to see if that would help (which it did!).

Kirst and Miss Red...we are PUPO buddies!!!!! When is your BT's?
I had my FET (2x embies) over a week now so I am 9dp5dt..and I got a bfp a couple of days ago!!!
Still can't believe it and won't until i have BT on Wednesday. Its the first time I have ever ever seen double lines. 
Girls, i think the Endo biopsy did the trick. 

I am so hopeful that we all get lucky:flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG Aleja :wohoo: that's fantastic news so happy for you hun xx Happy & Healthy 9 months :dance:


----------



## aleja

thanks Miss Red. I hope you are next hun. I have never been a POAS addict as the sticks freak me out (multiple stark white lines will do that!) but I would find it hard knowing I couldn't test like you.. eek..
When is your BT?


----------



## Maddy40

Yay for all the PUPOs!!! Xmas presents hopefully ;)

AFM am struggling with getting eggies to play in prep for IUI...if we have to progress to IVF I'd sure as h&ll want better figures than this morning's. CD11/day 10 of injectibles. Scan showed only 1 follie at 6mm. Estradiol 821, LH 9.19 and Prog 2. Sigh. Bloody incorrigible eggie.


----------



## Take2

Aleja- omg how exciting, can't wait to hear your official beta results. And the doctors didnt say I had OHSS but I did have 18 follicles so I was curious I may have been close 

Maddy- sorry you're having a tough time but its early days yet, what meds are you in this cycle?


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja wow!!! That's unbelievably awesome news congratulations!!! Happy and healthy nine months chic xxx
Maddy, sucks about one follie, can they up your meds?


----------



## Maddy40

Aleja - yay! BFP! So happy for you :)

As for my one little eggie (which is actually smaller than the egg I had naturally last month before medication!!!). I'm on Gonal-F. The Ovidrel trigger is just cooling it's heels in my fridge..they will scan again Wed & then decide whether it's worth increasing meds. This may just be a dud egg...


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja! Congratulations on your bfp!! What brilliant news xxx Keep us posted on how you are going and the progress of your lil bub!

Maddy - I hope your scan goes well on Wednesday. Grow follie Grow!! Let us know how you go xxx

Well i didnt even last 24 hours before testing again :blush: I promise i am quite normal in everyday life - but this fertility stuff just makes me crazy! So the test was positive again!?!? Surely if it was trigger it should be fading out by now? I am 5dp5dt.... and 11dptrigger hmmm I dont want to get my hopes up but its hard not to! Ill test again tomorrow and let you know - ill try to post a pic of the test too!

Hi Wish, Taylah and Miss Red! Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

And Take2 - hi too xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Kirsty was the test darker than yesterday?


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, so much exciting news going on !

Aleja - OMG , congratulations Hun , you must be so thrilled to finally see 2 lines, so very happy for you ! 

Kris-t - sounds promising Hun my trigger was gone after 4 days , keep us posted ! 

Miss red - have u tested yet, keeping everything crossed for you ! 

Maddy - sorry about your poor response, are they upping your meds or thinking of moving on to ivf ?? 

Wish - how's the morning sickness going ??

Take - hope u are well too xx

Im so happy to see / hear that we all seem to be getting our BFP's one at a time ( slowly but surely ladies ) I know we will all stick together until we all make it xxx

As for me eek 31 weeks tomorrow & in answer to you guys YES we have finally picked & agreed on our little girls name , we will soon get to meet our little miracle Harper Jade


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am 3dp5dt and I had my last HCG booster at 2dp5dt and the nurse said it stays in your system for about a week but I am POAS each morning to see if it gets darker :)

That's a gorgeous name :cloud9:


----------



## Take2

How exciting so many BFPs, can't wait for everyone to have their betas done. 
Maddy you must be feeling frustrated but not all bodies respond the same to all meds, it's still early days yet anyways so hang in there. 
Look forward to more news from everyone. 
I'm very uninteresting, cd11 of the first natural unmedicated cycle in ages. I'm doing the temp thing on fertility friend for the first time, just out of curiosity really, but apart from that just exercising like mad trying to loose my fertility fat lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

I did a test this morning and one this afternoon and this afternoons looks darker :o I am going to do one in the morning and see if it gets darker overnight FX Will keep you updated :)

Hope the can strengthen your dose Maddy :hugs: I was a slow responder but ended up with 18 but only 11 mature. FX hunny xx


----------



## aleja

Thanks ladies

Maddy I hope your cycle continues but if you do move onto IVF the meds are taken at a much higher dose.. And there is some meds to improve egg quality such as luveris and saizen. 

Kirst and Ms Red can't wait for your updates...&#55357;&#56841;

Harper is a beautiful name&#55356;&#57144;


----------



## wishandwait

Absolutely beautiful name Taylah, little Harper will be amazing I'm sure. I can't believe all these positives ahhhh it's so good! Lets see those lines get DARK! Afm, I'm good, sick, boobs feeling like my bra is made of sandpaper, constipated, riddled with indigestion and eating ice cream for brekkie. Lovin it! Xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey guys!

Miss Red - that is awesome news! Hope it gets darker and darker! wil you test again tomorrow? Keep us posted xxx

Taylah - I agree - what an absolutely beautiful name! It's gorgeous x 

Wish - sorry you feel so crappy! Hope it gets better soon! Have you thought of any names you like for your lil beanie?

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow maddy and hope youre doing ok!:flower:

Take - hope you're feeling well! Enjoy the month without drugs!! 

Afm - i did another test today and it seems to be getting darker (only slightly but its defn not getting lighter!) Please little embie - stick!! Still a week till beta xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

So glad to hear you are feeling crappy Wish :haha: xx

Can you post a pic of your tests Kirst? Xx

I am going to test in the morning to see if it gets darker :)


----------



## wishandwait

So many winter 2013 babies! Fingers are crossed. 
DH and I can never agree on names but for a boy we like Theo, Inigo (Iggy) or Sonny and for a girl Johanna (pronounced Yo-hahn-a) it was my grandma's name, she was a pretty matriarchal figure in our family cxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I like Iggy and I love Johanna :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- I hope this works. Is my pic attached?
What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kirs_t

Looks like a bfn now I see it attached! haha i assure you its there in real life :winkwink:

I love the name Johanna!! Theo is gorgeous too xxx

Hope yours is darker tomorrow too Miss Red!


----------



## wishandwait

Kirsty- I can most Defintley see a BFP!!! Can't wait to see it get darker cx


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## wishandwait

YayayayYYyayayayayayayay Red!!!! Pics?????


----------



## Miss Redknob

Haha I was saying that for Kirst. I did a test this morning a FRER and it is as dark as I would normally see for 9dpo.


----------



## wishandwait

Well yayayayayay for you both!


----------



## Taylah

Kris-t - I can see the line, mine was that faint at first, took a couple of days to get darker xx

Miss red - when do u expect the hcg shot to be out of your system ?? Can't wait , I'm anxious for you ! 

Hi everyone else ! 

Aaahhh the joys wish ! 
I've been awake all night with heartburn ( she must be getting lots of hair now )


----------



## Miss Redknob

You poor thing, I suffer reflux from having Ceoliac Disease so I hear you hunny xx

The nurse told me it would take 7 days, I did a FRER this morning and I will do another one on Friday to see if its lighter or darker :)


----------



## Kirs_t

So exciting miss red! Can't wait to see your line getting darker on Friday!! Come on early Chrissy presents!

Thanks wish and taylah! Xxx that really sucks about the heartburn - but I did have a giggle about the hair :) you must be ready to meet the lil girl now!

Wish- are you going to find out if its a girl or a boy?

I did another test this morning and it was a little darker - it was a different brand test so hard to say.... But by this stage last time I was getting very clear bfn, so this is a step in the right direction! Will do another one on Friday too and hopefully it's a bit more obviously darker.

Have a great day ladies! Its bucketing with rain in Perth and we are meant to be taking our classes to a water park for an end of year excursion. Ugh!


----------



## Take2

girls this is so exciting, crossing my fingers hard for you both.

Kirs_t good luck with the excursion, its stinking hot here in Wagga, 34 today and 38 tomorrow, thank god for aircon.
Taylah- Where abouts are you? Hope its not too hot where you are. I really struggled with the heat in the last month of my pregnancy with Keyara, and she was born November 2nd so it wasn't even that bad yet lol
Hi everyone else :)


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, oh wow kirst I can definately see a second line. What DPO are you now? looks like a bfp:flower:
What about you Miss Red? I can't wait till you girls have your bloods.:hugs:

Wish, I love the name Iggy I think it is so cool. plus I do love Iggy Pop so I am a bit biased!

I had my beta test today. Its official! Hcg 485 :cloud9: my next BT is on MOnday which feels like weeks away now. I am hoping for more good news. 
I am slightly worried that is it bit high for 11dp5dt..could be two in there?:shock:


----------



## wishandwait

Oh wow aleja congratulations hun I'm sooo happy for you!! Hmmm my hcg was 290 @ 17 dpo so u may just be cooking a pair in there! Happy and healthy 8 months love! Ps- Iggy is my fav too, I alreAdy call my lil bean Iggy piggy...just have to convince DH! I really am so happy for you! Xxxx


----------



## Take2

Aleja so happy for you! Excited to hear the next lot of betas


----------



## Taylah

Take2 said:


> girls this is so exciting, crossing my fingers hard for you both.
> 
> Kirs_t good luck with the excursion, its stinking hot here in Wagga, 34 today and 38 tomorrow, thank god for aircon.
> Taylah- Where abouts are you? Hope its not too hot where you are. I really struggled with the heat in the last month of my pregnancy with Keyara, and she was born November 2nd so it wasn't even that bad yet lol
> Hi everyone else :)

I'm in Sydney & it is really hot hear today is 30, tomorrow is going to be 33 & they are saying up to 41 on Saturday - I will def be in the water or hiding in air-con :sleep:

Aleja - so happy for you Hun , I never had beta done so can't compare but wow if you have 2 in there instant family, at least you won't have to go through all this again - well that is if you are content with two ( that's enough for me lol) 

Miss red - good sign it's still saying positive my trigger was gone after 4 days ! :hugs:

Hi everyone else :flower:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 

How is everyone going? Hope you're all staying cool on the East Coast and looking after those lil buns :flower:

I have moved my beta to Monday - so just got to hang on for the weekend so we can get some results. Tests have been getting darker so just hoping and hoping and begging this is it!

Miss Red - did you test again today?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Taylah

Kris- t , this is it ! It's your BFP congratulations Hun xxx


----------



## Take2

Looks BFP to me kirs_t, that is so exciting, how many days past transfer are you??


----------



## Miss Redknob

Beautiful lines Kirst :dance:

Yeah I did a test this morning (6dp5dt) and I think it is darker than 2 days ago :shrug: going to do another one on Monday morning :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks girls!
Im excited but also terrified that it might not be true or something will go wrong!
I'm 8dpt and 13dpo today.... Will update you after bloods on Monday!
Miss Red - that is great news - looking forward to hearing from you monday too xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's a really good line for 13dpo :) Don't worry yourself just enjoy it!!


----------



## wishandwait

Congratulations kirsty on no longer being PUPO and just being P!!!! That's a bfp if I've ever seen one!! I know what you mean about worry! Welcome to the world of it chic, I spend most of my time dick with it. Totally worth it though! Good news for you too Red I'm so happy!! Xx


----------



## wishandwait

Hahahahahhaha sick with it! I'm done with dicks for now... Thanks fat thumbs on iPhone x


----------



## Kirs_t

hahahaha! oh that was the best giggle I've had all day wish!
Thanks girls xxx


----------



## aleja

hey kirst, that is definately a bfp right there and it is looking pretty dark. :happydance:congratulations hon. 

I totally understand how you are feeling. i am there with you. on my monday is my 2nd beta and i am still scared of it going down.

miss red when is your bt? the suspense is killing me!!!!

wish, that was hilarious about the dick joke. no dicks for me either right now!!!

it was scorching today in sydney and will be worse tomorrow. we have a wedding to go to...eek....sweat fest


----------



## Take2

Bwahaha 'dick' hilarious.
Not done with them here yet I'm afraid lol. 
Told DP he'd better enjoy it while it lasts cause when I finally get duffered he is getting cut off for months, just for the pure novelty of it hehe :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey everyone how was your weekends? Xx hoping those lines are getting darker


----------



## Take2

Yeah come on, I'm living vicariously through through you girls lol


----------



## wishandwait

I borrowed my mates baby heartbeat Doppler and have been listening to the lil beat. Been very reassuring. 
It was 40 and then 38 two days in a row here last week -shudder- we have no effing air con I've been testing the nutritional qualities of fairy floss super doopers.... Lucky I lost 18kgs before getting knocked up cause I reckon I've put on half of that already! 
Hope everyone else is well!! Trees up??


----------



## Take2

Where are you wish? We had a whole week ranging from 34-39, today was 28, so refreshing! Be glad you won't be in your last trimester in summer, the heat is so much more intense when pregnant. 
Fairy floss zooper doopers, wow that takes me back to my childhood :)


----------



## wishandwait

Bendigo- central Victoria... Weather as unpredictable as England!!!


----------



## Take2

Hope you didn't get any of that big storm the other night, my friend is in Ballarat and she got hit hard. Nice pleasant 28 here again today :)
Where are you other girls? How are all the POAS going, any beta results?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 10 weeks Wish xx :dance:

I'm in the Blue Mountains in NSW.

The weather in NSW has been horrible!! I have the fairest skin so the heat does not go down very well with me. On Saturday it was 42!! Thanks god I was at work in the air con :)

Did another test this morning 9dp5dt, it appears to be darker than 2 days ago :) I will post a pic this afternoon of the 3 tests I have done over the last couple of days. AF is due either today or tomorrow but I normally get some spotting the day before she comes!! So fingers crossed she stays away.


----------



## Taylah

Woo hoo :happydance: miss red, how cool is this we have three BFP all at the same time - yay :wohoo::loopy: great Xmas presents for all !


----------



## Miss Redknob

Really hoping I can make it offical on Thursday. Come on THURSDAY!!! :)


----------



## Take2

Agreed, bring on Thursday, I'm so excited for you Miss Redknob! I can't wait till you get the official result but its sounding like a no brainer :) Hopefully no more unbearably hot days for you either this week..42 YUK!
So I'm cd17 today and have had some light brown spotting (sorry TMI), any thoughts ladies?
I have several possibilities in mind
1) My body is still screwed up after the failed IVF
2) Ovulation spotting, although I don't remember ever having it before
3) and this is my favourite but most unlikely lol, I have already ovulated and am having an early IB

Anyways I'm guessing its no.1, another of the lovely side effects of all those hormones still playing with me..sigh!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Could be IB, I never had any issues after my fresh cycle?? Hope it is something, test in 2-3 days :dust:


----------



## Kirs_t

Take 2 - I go for option number 3 too! Keep us posted and defn take a test in a few days! :flower:

Miss Red - YIPPEEEE! That is brilliant news. Cant wait to see the pic of your test. It must be fate kirstie + kirsty = 2 BFP's

so cool to hear the lil heartbeat wish! I bet that is an amazing feeling!

How are you feeling taylah?

I had blood taken this morning so am desperately waiting for them to call me this afternoon for the official results! Poas this morning was as dark as the control line so I am hoping and praying! will log on and let you know the results xxx
Plus my best friend at work just told me this morning that she is preggo too and due a few weeks before me, if I have a sticky one! 

Christmas miracles all round I say!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Top is 4dp5dt
Middle is 6dp5dt
Bottom is 9dp5dt (today)

What do you girls thing? :)

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/TEST.jpg


----------



## Take2

Wouldn't it be nice if it was IB but as you girls all know its so easy to get your hopes up over little things, time will tell, might test late next week, so over seeing the one liners!
OMG kirs_t have you got your results yet, I'm in the edge if my seat here, my partner is asking what has got me so excited cause I'm grinning away reading the computer screen lol. I'm crossing my fingers for both you girls :)


----------



## Take2

Oh miss Redknob I just saw your message, congratulations hun, that is a BFP beyond doubt, I am so excited for you. Sending sticky vibes your way x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can't wait for you to test Take :dust:

My DH is always asking me why are I so obsessed with BnB :rofl:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I hope so, just want my blood test to confirm it. Don't think there is anyway that it is still the HCG injection :)


----------



## wishandwait

There is no doubt in that red! Congratulations! Any word kirsty? And take... Strange lot things have happened.. I'm living proof!! Xxx


----------



## Taylah

So so happy for you miss red , congrats hunni xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls xx really hope it is it :)


----------



## Kirs_t

There's no denying that BFP! So excited and happy for you miss red! Can't wait for your beta! What a beautiful Chrissy present for you and your DH!

My results are official too! My beta came back at 232! Have spent the whole afternoon in happy tears!

Thanks for all the love and support girls xxx

Love to all x


----------



## Take2

Kirs-t that is awesome, and those numbers are great, so happy for you. So when do you go for your first scan? 

And wish you are my inspiration, god damn if you can get a natural BFP while on a break from treatment god damn why can't I lol

Maddy are you still out there? What's happening? 

Aleja are things good with you, haven't heard much?


----------



## aleja

hi lovely girls I am here. I am just catching up on the good news all round :flower:
Miss Red that is definitely a positive. Well done!!!! :happydance::happydance:

And Kirs_t congratulations, you must be over the moon...it is so nerve-wrecking to wait around for the test results and it's amazing to hear the numbers when they finally come.:dance::dance::dance:
Did you have a FET or a stim cycle?

Take2, there is no harm keeping hopeful for a surprise bfp. do you know what day you Oved? I had implantation spotting with this recent cycle. 

It certainly has been a good run for this thread. I am sending Maddy and Take2 lots of baby dust now. 

so for me I had my 2nd beta today. was very nervous but all good. im 5 weeks today with a fairly high hcg and prog. I asked the nurse if its "too high". She said that if I was referring to twins she said that every woman is different and betas can vary in the thousands. I felt a little relieved but still not entirely convinced. My scan is 2 weeks away - I have no idea how i am going to cope till then.


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic Kirst!! Xx :dance:

Great to hear things are going well Aleja Happy & Healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi there - am still here and reading but feel a bit of a fraud since we haven't progressed to IVF yet (ha! Yet! As you can see I'm extremely optimistic about IUI - not). Actually since IVF and IUI have the same success rate, I wonder if there's any point.

Anyways, enough griping :) So exciting to read all the BFP news. I have my 7dpiui bloods on Thursday and then two more tests on days 11 and 13. Not sure what they will test for on Day 7 since I assume it's too early to tell anything, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## Take2

Aleja- that's great to hear your beta numbers are increasing nicely, looking forward to hearing how the scan goes. Fertility friend hasn't detected my ovulation yet so perhaps it was ovulation spotting, we def bd last night to cover all bases. 

Maddy- you are not a fraud, you've had trouble concieving like the rest of us and IUI is no walk in the park so don't put yourself down. Not long till you test then, please let us know how it goes, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Miss Redknob

Keep your chin up Maddy, can't wait for you to announce your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

Great news aleja , kris-t & miss red ! 
Maddy stay positive Hun , iui has worked for many people xxx

I can't believe all the great news just before Xmas , it seemed like so long between my good news & the next bfp ( wish ) & now 3 more to celebrate - woohoo 
Maddy & take - your turns next !

I'm getting so tired & uncomfy now especially in this heat but i am also starting to get excited, can't believe I'm going to meet my little girl soon , probably in 7 more weeks - eek! 

One day when we all have our bubs we will have to meet up !


----------



## Miss Redknob

I can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gon Tay, it has flown.

I think it would be a great idea to all catch up xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja - hope the wait for your scan goes fast! So happy to hear that your second beta went well. I am already dying waiting for mine!

Taylah - 7 weeks! omigod that will come around soon! That is so exciting. How are you feeling? I hope you're staying cool and keeping your feet up as much as possible :flower:

How are you feeling wish? Hows is that beautiful bubba going?

Maddy - I agree... IUI works for lots of people. keep us posted on how you are going and i really hope this is it for you!

How are you going take2?

Miss Red - I just stalked your other post and saw that your beta is tomorrow! Cant wait to hear your update! Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Take2

Kirs_t I am very unexciting. Cd18 today, not sure if I've ovulated yet or not. And I've been exercising like a crazy woman for 2 weeks and have not lost a single kilo so that is getting my undies in a bunch lol. Apart from that I'm on here desperately grasping for exciting updates from you duffered bunch to keep me entertained :)


----------



## wishandwait

Take 2- you are so sweet getting excited for everyones news I cant wait to hear yours hun xx
Taylah- WOW 7 weeks! I cannot wait till I have 7 weeks left! Dont want to wish it away but it will be nice to be so close to meeting the baby. 
I cant believe all the good news flying around...Aleja, Red, Kirsty.. so well deserved! 
13 days till 12 week scan for me eeek! Cant wait but sooo nervous. Maybe my baby will share a birthday with Kate and Will's...... xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Kirst, you are so sweet! Lots of love back at ya hun xx

Can't wait for your 12 week scan Wish very exciting xx

You are going to be next Take xx


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , so glad everyone is doing well & looking forward to important dates
I'm 32 weeks today & I have woken up to bad cramps & morning sickness which I haven't had this bad in ages :-( I just keep telling myself only 7 weeks to go ! 

On a happy note I'm looking forward to the end of this month, the 20th is mine & hubby's 9th wedding anniversary then on the 21st we are off to port Stephens for a well deserved & much needed holiday - I can't wait & I'm sure the time will fly while we are there  

Miss red good luck with your beta tomorrow Hun, can't wait to hear the official great news xxx

Wish what date is your scan??, I have one (prob last one ) on the 19th dec to check where my placenta is !


----------



## Take2

Taylah sorry to hear your feeling crap, when is your next appointment? If you are feeling worse you should go and see the doc, cramps can be a sign of pre term labour, I'm sure its absolutely fine though but just take it easy and look after yourself over these last few weeks x


----------



## Kirs_t

Taylah - I'm sorry you're feeling yuck. Hope it passes very soon and 7 weeks to go is so exciting!! Are you all ready? Got the nursery ready to go? I bet you cant wait to meet your lil bundle! 

Miss Red - I hope the waiting goes fast for you! I felt like time was going backwards waiting for the call from my clinic. I swear they must have left me till last on the call list! I just know it is good news and I cant wait for the official celebrations!!

Take - you are brilliant for sticking to your exercise regime! I am such a sloth lately :) And I cant wait to hear your good news too - I just know it's not too far away.

Wish - how are you feeling? You must be very excited for your scan! Did you book in to an OB straight away? Ive heard from a few close friends that you need to do it asap as the good drs book out quick?! 

Also girls who are dufffered....I was just wondering if you felt as nervous and worried as I do? I'm hoping it gets better once we have our first scan on the 2nd jan! Oh man I just keep thinking its not real and am still poas just to make sure those lines are still there!

Maddy - how are you going? When do you test?

xxx:flower:


----------



## Maddy40

So exciting that many families will get hear and share pregnancy news at Xmas ;) I'm having 7dpiui blood test on Thursday. If this doesn't work then we're out until mid-Jan because our clinic closes for 3 weeks over Xmas.


----------



## wishandwait

Taylah sucks to be feeling crap but yay for a holiday!!!!! And congratulations on the anniversary. 
Kirsty, I'm not joking hun I couldn't look at a baby in the beginning because I thought I was jinxing myself...I was actually kinda negative. I think it's a form of self preservation really, after so long we're used to being in that small percentile that it hasn't been easy for that you can't picture it any other way! It does get easier but it doesn't go away, sorry! Every day is a miracle though. I still won't look in the babies section or talk about it too much...I won't even join a pregnancy thread. I think because I feel so happy I'm equally as scared of the devastation if something were to happen. I know it's impossible but try to think positive things, only time will help! 
I booked into the ob I wanted at about 8 weeks and seen my gp a couple of times before then. I knew who I wanted, she delivered my sisters baby and was absolutely beautiful. She cried...I think that anyone who can still feel that kind of awe when they do it everyday is good at their job and I won't mind them spending lots of time around my vagina. Book your Ob now kirst it will make you feel good.

Just a tip for you girls going private- the Medicare year runs December to December so you'll have to work up to your safety nets again-waaaa!
Any news On beta red? 
How's the natural cycle take?
Fingers crossed for you maddy! Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

It's a:bfp: :dance:


----------



## wishandwait

Ayayayayyayyayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayyayayayayayayayayayayayayayayay!


----------



## Maddy40

Congratulations!


----------



## Take2

Woo hoo Miss Redknob, were you're numbers good? When do you have your first scan? You must be so excited. How cool for all you guys getting BFPs at the same time.

Maddy-cant wait to hear how you go, have you POAS yet, you seem so calm, I'm always a nutbag in the 2ww lol


----------



## Taylah

:happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower: yay miss red !


----------



## Miss Redknob

HCG was 460 and Progesterone was 102 :dance:

Going for more bloods next week then a scan the week after :)


----------



## Take2

Wow, awesome number, I'm so excited for you, congrats mama :)


----------



## Kirs_t

YIPPEEE! fantastic new Miss Red! I am so happy and excited for you!!!
Hope you are celebrating tonight! :happydance:
So good you get to have a scan in a couple of weeks! I have to wait till the 2nd Jan for my first!
Lots of love xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls xx

I will have scans weekly til 12 weeks due to being high risk :dance:


----------



## Taylah

How cool you get to see your tiny bubba growing every week xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Red, Aleja, Kirsty, any symptoms yet?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have felt nauseous since last week, today feeling dizzy and yesterday had a mild headache. Did you get headaches Wish?


----------



## wishandwait

Yeah I did, three bad ones. Haven't the last fortnight. Before I was pregnant I was a massive self-medicator...'itchy leg, better take some nurofen. I struggled at the start and took some Panadol a few times. Nausea worse in morning? Mines starting to go away I think! Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I hate headaches I just can't function :(

My nausea seems to be bad at night :shrug:


----------



## Kirs_t

I haven't had too many symptoms- actually wish I had more so I could feel like this is real! Had a bit of nausea at night too! During the day I'm fine- but insanely thirsty and hungry!

Glad to hear you morning sickness is going wish! How are u feeling now? 

When do you usually start to show with pregnancy? 

Xxx


----------



## wishandwait

I think most ppl start to show around 12 weeks (ish) I'm defo not yet! Weeks 6,7 and 8 I was sickest during the night. Would wake up sick and I couldn't go back to sleep. To be honest I've had it pretty easy, only spewed a few times. Worst for me is the exhaustion. I didn't really feel much until well into week six. I always thought I'd 'just know' when I was but I didn't at all. Still don't some days.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh golly this is such eye-opening. I've been living overseas every time one of my besties got pregnant, so I've totally missed this stuff! When I had our one (and only) natural BFP I got queasy but never sick & ginger tablets did the trick.


----------



## Miss Redknob

When are you going to post a bump piccy Wish?? :)


----------



## Take2

When I was pregnant with Keyara I didn't start showing till about 16 weeks and even then I just looked like I'd hit the Tim Tams too hard lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

Take2 said:


> hit the Tim Tams too hard lol

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## aleja

Miss Red congratulations darl. what wonderful news...:happydance::happydance:

Wish, i have had a bit of nausea, bloating and cramps on and off. Sometimes it feels like AF is still lurking :wacko: I am also hungry as all hell. Today in the car on the way to see one of my clients I got a sudden hunger pang and pulled into Hungry jacks to buy a cheeseburger. :shhh:I would never ever do this normally!!!! 

Kirs_t the nervousness doesn't seem to go away for me. I am hanging for the scan but at the same time I am anxious about it. there is not much we can do except stay hopeful 

Maddy how did the BT go today?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Aleja xxx


----------



## Take2

Oh yeah that's right, Maddy any news? I hope you got your BFP :)


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies. BT yesterday was 7dpiui so no BFP test, only progesterone. My level was 78 so no 'extra' support needed. As far as I understand it, there's more progesterone testing Monday and if levels haven't dropped, a BFP blood test on Wednesday. No feelings either way ATM.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , be careful what u wish for ! I wasn't feeling any symptoms till about weeks 11-12 & before that I was like I wish I felt sick or something so I know bub is in there , then bang all of a sudden I was sick most of the day & had bad headaches all from around weeks 12-16 & it was horrible , add to that all the worry I went through from the parvo virus, it settled down after week 16 but still felt queasy on & off till around week 20 then I was ok apart from feeling tired & having sore gums that bleed evertime i brush (usually never bleed ) & nose bleeds ( never usually get ) & the sciatic pain & then was pretty good up until around week 30 , but now I've been queasy on & off again , the nose bleeds are back , I'm constipated again , I'm waking up to wee 5 times a night & getting really bad leg cramps - oh & on top of all of that comes the worry when bub is sleeping a lot & I don't feel her move for a few hours ! - lol just a heads up on what u all have to look forward too , well I hope not , there is still hope you don't get any of this , I actually had a great pain & sickness free pregnancy with my daughter in 2004-2005 , I'm not sure if it was cause I was younger I was 25 or it's just cause every pregnancy is different !


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, do you mind if I join you? I've been lurking here for a couple of months but my last Ivf cycle was cancelled due to poor response and wanted to at least get to egg collection this cycle before I dropped in on you guys. I'm only 32 but my amh is really low so last cycle I was on 150 puregon and only had two follies show on the scan. This cycle I was bumped up to 250 and had egg collection yesterday. 17 were retrieved, 12 were injected with my mans boys and the lab called today to say 9 had defiantly fertilised another two look like they were heading that way and possibly a third. I'm going through hunter Ivf! We are doing a five day transfer ( if at least one makes it ) with one embryo only as I'm high risk for miscarrige and wouldn't be able to carry twins. I want to say a massive congratulations to all of you who have got your bfp's! I've been cheering you guys on from the sidelines xox


----------



## wishandwait

Hey chook! Newbies always welcome here! 17 eggs is an awesome result as is the fertilzation results! Keep us updated on the progression how exciting for you guys!!! 

DH had his Christmas party tonight....he is now passed out on the couch with the dog laying on him. So gross. Hoping it's just a symptom but he has been a MILLION times more annoying since I've been pregnant....Especially drunk.... I even told him not to kiss me cause it feels like someone is rubbing a wire brush on my face ahahahaha. Sometimes i feel sorry for him because he is really sweet. He sent me flowers to work yesterday, and he sends me txt messages three pages long about our utopian future... yet still he is living under my skin at the moment. .... Anyone relate?


----------



## Chook

Thank you wish! I'm sure it's just the hormones making your hubby rub you the wrong way lol. You poor thing. I send mine fishing when I need a break and I'm not even pregnant :)


----------



## Take2

Well wish as you know I'm not preg and my dear partner, who is the most patient loving man alive, drives me feckin balmy lately! I'm still blaming hormones, haven't been on meds for 2 weeks either as you know, lol! I remember when preg with keyara and her dad would come home after drinks with the boys, my god I could have moved to another country for the 9 months quite happily lol
Welcome chook, you must be so excited, keep us updated on how it's all progressing and good luck! 
I'm down the coast this weekend, so good to get away, staying with the inlaws and my daughter is having such a good time playing with her cousins, so not fair she doesn't have a sibling. On the plus side I had car sickness driving down, normally only get car sick when prego... Mind you according to FF haven't even ovulated yet..sigh! 
Have a good weekend ladies :)


----------



## aleja

Welcome Chook&#65533;&#65533;
17 eggs with low AMH is an awesome result. I hope your transfer goes well. You may even get some frosties too. 

Wish, is your DH usually a big drinker or are you feeling less tolerant of him? 
We went to a wedding last week and DH got pretty drunk too as he was taking advantage of me not being able to drink anymore! I am hoping this is a one off

Taylah as exhausting as the MS sounds later in pregnancy I hope I get that far to be able to experience it!

Maddy that's a really good progesterone level


----------



## wishandwait

We were both big drinkers hahaha! Nah not the every night kind but at functions he gets pretty loose. DH is a bit of a crowd pleaser ans he doesn't think very hard when he's had a skin full. Last wedding we went to he did the 'worm' straight into the band and smashed the keyboard *awkward* as it was a work mate of mine. Another time he was at a bucks party at crown casino and lost his room key so he caught a taxi home....to bendigo.... A two and a half hour trio that cost three hundred bucks. He's Jekyll and Hyde. Never aggressive just massively STOOPID. Anyway. He's cut right back, third time since we found out and once was his 30th so I guess I should give him a break!! 
Take sooooo jealous of your holiday!! And Taylah too!! I still have my things packed for Africa laid out on the spare bed. I've told myself I'll put it all away Monday week after the 12 week scan cause it will be the nursery. Thinking we might go to Bali for a baby moon in march... And I could never get cross hairs on ff or I would and they wouldn't match my ovulation tests so there may be something more to that car sickness you never know take!!
Hope you bfp girls are going well! Xx


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, the lab called this morning to let me know I still have 8 in the running. They are right were they should be for day two but one has some fragmentation, the other 7 have no signs of fragmentation. I never really allowed myself to consider how hard this part would be. I'm so nervous. I know because we are pushing to day 5 we will start losing more from now on. Hope you are all well x


----------



## Take2

Fingers crossed they all get their chook, easy to say but try not to stress, try to find something to distract yourself :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Chook, welcome!!

You have great numbers, like Take said find something that can distract you :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies, just wondering if any of you and your DH are considering storing your baby's cord blood?? If so who are you looking at going through?


----------



## aleja

Hi chook, it is very nerve-wrecking waiting to see how many will make it. But with 8 you should get a couple of good ones.

Wish your hubby sounds like a bit of a party animal! Oh boy how life will change once the little one comes along:haha:

Miss Red I have heard of this procedure but I hadn't thought about it. I hear lots more couples are doing it. 
I cant think that far ahead right now! i am taking one day at a time. 
I am thinking of going to GP to have another BT .. Just for piece of mind as my scan is still 10 days away!


----------



## Miss Redknob

How many BT's did your clinic do? I am having my 2nd one on Wednesday and then should be having a scan around the same time as you :)


----------



## Maddy40

Has everyone had a good weekend? Wish a babymoon sounds wonderful. Plleassse get good travel insurance that covers pregnancy. Also if you are considered high risk at all then you may find it hard to get really good coverage. I think Charteris has a rep as one of the best ones for preggo ladies.

And be aware there is only one clinic (Bali International Medical Centre) that can really deal with any major emergencies and even then more serious cases are medically evacuated to Australia. 

Oops now I've probably scared you....sorry!


----------



## Take2

Any news yet Maddy? Have you POAS?


----------



## Maddy40

No Take2 I'm waiting for the BT tomorrow and will see what the clinic says...

In the meantime I'm busy sticking my nose into everyone else's business :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Have you got any symptoms hun? Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Take2

Good luck Maddy! Will cross my fingers for you. Nothing interesting with me hence why I'm always here having a sticky at the rest of your news :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!
I had a lot to catch up on with you guys this weekend! 

Had my sisters wedding, which was beautiful... But god I am exhausted today! I feel hung over without the pleasure of a big night! Totally worth it though :) I think the ms has kicked in- mind you it's evening sickness for me! Aleja and red- how are you girls going? Is the ms getting worse?

Maddy- wishing you lots of love and luck for your blood test tomorrow. How are you feeling about it all?

Chook- great number of eggs!any updates on how they are going? Not long now till your transfer!

Hi take, wish and taylah! Xxx

Got my second blood test tomorrow, so keeping everything crossed that things are looking good and levels are moving in the right direction!


----------



## Take2

Kirs_t the ms is a good sign, so they say, doesn't feel so great I know lol, look forward to hearing how your second beta goes x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sounds like you have a lovely weekend Kirst xx good luck with your beta, I have mine on Wednesday :)

I just feel sick all day but not vomiting yet :haha:


----------



## Chook

Yesterday I still had the 8 exactly were they should be for day 3. I won't have anymore updates as they are letting them do their thing in the incubator until transfer tomorrow! I've managed to keep myself busy so I'm not as anxious about it all now. It's out of my hands anyway so what will be will be!

Good luck with your bt maddy and good luck with your beta kirs_t!!!
Hope all you bfp ladies are going great!!!


----------



## Take2

That's good news chook, hopefully they'll all hang in till day 5 so you have some to freeze!


----------



## wishandwait

Woo hoo chook that's the best news!!! Couldn't hope for better than that? Any word maddy?? Thinking bout you xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies. POAS was negative but blood test did not confirm one way or another as my levels were in the "maybe" range (progesterone was 51 and HCG 6.4). Any HCG between 5-50 they consider a "maybe". So I have to go back on Wed for another BT. I strongly suspect AF will arrive before then though... :(


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Maddy I really hope it goes up, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Take2

I just accidentally clicked unsubscribe to this thread so I'm hoping just by commenting it will be fixed. I'm sorry you didn't get a clear answer Maddy, that is so annoying. I hope you had a late implanter and the HSG is on the way up. Hang in there, hugs.


----------



## Kirs_t

Maddy- I really hope your levels go up too! Sending lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Did you get the results for you second BT Kirst? Xx


----------



## wishandwait

A maybe isn't a bfn maddy! Fingers crossed for you hun I really hope they sky rocket xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey! Yep, I had my second blood test today and all is looking good. Beta went up to 3173!! Counting down till the next one now :winkwink:


----------



## Take2

Good to hear kirs_t, that must be a relief to know everything is progressing well :)


----------



## wishandwait

Woo hoo kirsty that's great news! Little things to look forward to that helps time pass xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 11 weeks Wish :dance: xx

When are you having your NT scan?


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks red! Having scan this Monday so nervous! When is your first scan?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can't wait for you scan xx Should be having one next week sometime, will find out tomorrow afternoon after my BT :)


----------



## Taylah

How exciting ladies - you get to see your tiny bubbas ! 

I have had a couple of days from hell ! I just got home from a overnight stay in the hospital :-(

Sunday morning I woke up with really bad swelling in my ankles then I sprained my left ankle & fell to the ground landing on my side, my ankle was in agony but thought everything to do with bub was fine as I had no pains,cramps or bleeding all day & i could feel bub wriggling around, then in the middle of the night Sunday night i woke up to some really bad cramps & by Monday morning I woke up to some pretty heaving bleeding, so off to hospital I went , they were talking early delivery & I was really scared they were really worried as I had the low lying placenta issue, they sent me for a scan & to everyone's surprise my placenta has moved up & bub looked happy healthy & big for 32-33 weeks weighing 2.3 kg's already the only problem was they couldn't find where I was bleeding from so early delivery was still on the cards considering there was so much blood, so we had to play the wait & see game overnight since bub was coping well, this morning I woke up & was checked & am so relieved as the bleed is still going on but has slowed right down, so I'm home now on bed rest with strict instruction to go straight in if bleeding gets heavier, I'm hopeful it is going to stop & bub can stay in there ! 

I can't believe how many things can hapoen during this pregnancy & worry the life out of me I'm surprised my hair isn't grey by now ! I'm def not meant to be stress free ! 

Hope everyone else is really well & happy xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Taylah! What a weekend!! I am so sorry you had to go through that! Absolutely terrifying! I'm glad you and bub are doing ok now. Rest up and go gently.... Thinking of you!
Keep us posted on how you are feeling xxxx


----------



## Kirs_t

And good luck for your scans red and wish! I'm so excited for you guys! Can't wait to hear how they go xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Taylah what an experience to go through, rest up hun xx


----------



## wishandwait

Oh shit Taylah that's awful!!! Rest up mate, how scary. Watch lots of day time tv. Dr Quinn and 7th heaven haha! Glad to hear babies ok though xx


----------



## Take2

Taylah what a frightening few days for you. I'm pleased to hear everything has settled down and hopefully it will stay that way. My partner and his ex wife had their daughter at 32 weeks after her water broke and he said it was such a difficult time delivering so early, she was so little and had to be in hospital for weeks before she could come home. I'll be crossing my fingers that your little one stays put for a few more weeks yet and gets a bit bigger. Rest up and take it easy.


----------



## Taylah

thanks ladies - bed rest is so boring hope no one else ends up bed resting , so great to see some tickers ticking along & great bt results kris-t & maddy keeping fingers crossed for you its not a bfn so stay hopeful xx
miss red & wish make sure you get some great ultrasound pics to post for us to see, you get the best pics from now till 20 weeks then bub gets a bit too big unless you do 3d/4d , when i had a scan yesterday my bub looked like a tangled mess of arms, legs & circles (head & tummy ) lol not much room left in there anymore, but how great are our bodies they really protect our bubs so well


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Taylah hon, take care of yourself. I hope DH is looking after you super-well! As you say, thank goodness for that in-built protection, thank goodness bub is fine. 

Will be exciting to see some other scan pics soon. 

This time tomorrow I'll know what's going on...so confusing. My clinic says HCG of 5-50 is "possibly" pregnant but low enough that it could also be a chemical. But I notice that What to Expect When You're Expecting says HCG of 5-50 says that's a normal level for 3 weeks after fertilisation...... I'm too scared to claim the WTEWYE version as my preferred one though, in case I get a big letdown tomorrow!


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh maddy! Waiting must be so hard. I am holding my breath and hoping so much that those levels are soaring! Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have everything crossd for you Maddy, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## aleja

Hey taylah what a terrifying few days you have had. I am sorry you had to go through that. Rest up and I hope bubs stay where she is for as long as possible.

Maddy fingers crossed darl x what dpo are you? 

Kirst yes I am getting a bit of Nausea now but not throwing up. I just feel sick in general but I'm not complaining !

Miss red my clinic just did 2 BTs and now I feel like I'm left hanging !


----------



## Miss Redknob

Is you clinic doing an early scan? xx


----------



## Maddy40

Aleja, good luck with the BT results. 

Everyone else, thank you so much for the good wishes. I did give in and POAS Monday after my bloods...stark white nothingness. Then I POAS today (36 hours later) and it appears I may have a BFP...super light but it's def a double line that wasn't there 36 hours ago. I just posted a pic in the 2WW Aussie thread if anyone wants to sneak a peek.

Bloods this morning and should have results late afternoon xxx.


----------



## Take2

Well that sounds promising, can't wait to hear Maddy, good luck!


----------



## wishandwait

Checked out your picture maddy that's a bfp to me no squinting required!! Congratulations hoping for great beta results to follow..xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Woohoo Maddy! Can't wait to hear your news xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies just a quick one, the clinic has confirmed my HCG tripled in the past 48 hours to 19.1 and I'm officially pregnant!!! However my progesterone has fallen again (last Thu was 78, Mon 51, Wed 43.2). I'm on my way in to get some of those lovely pessaries.


----------



## wishandwait

I'm so so happy for you Maddy! Wow what a busy couple of months. All this Christmas good luck. Enjoy the pessaries hahaha. Totally worth it!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

That is fantastic news Maddy, so happy for you and DH :hugs:

Got my 2nd lot of bloods today HCG was 10,365 and Progesterone was 78 :dance:


----------



## wishandwait

That's awesome red couldn't ask for better than that x


----------



## Kirs_t

Maddy- congratulations!! That is just the best news xxx another beautiful Christmas present!

And miss red- brilliant levels! Are u sure you're not having twins?!!

Also just wondering what progesterone levels should be at this time?? Mine dropped hugely this week, as expected cos I stopped pessaries, but clinic didn't seem too concerned? I think mine was in the 40s too cxx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey kirsty my progesterone was quite low I was worried. I asked my ob and she wasn't concerned at all, she just said 'well you're pregnant now aren't you?' Haha I didn't know what to think of that


----------



## Miss Redknob

I would love twins :haha:

I asked my clinic today why it dropped so much and they said as long as it is over 30 you are fine.


----------



## Take2

Congratulation Maddy that's awesome. Wow a surge of BFPs. Hopefully some of this good fertility luck comes my way soon!


----------



## Maddy40

Miss Red that's basically what my clinic said. I'm having pessaries as a precaution, they didn't want to risk my numbers dropping any more before more bloods on Friday. Those are whopping HCG numbers, can't wait until mine hit TRIPLE digits!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sending all the :dust: your way now Take xx

Hope the pesseries help Maddy xx


----------



## wishandwait

2013 will be everyone's year I can feel it! You too Take! Can't wait to hear your bfp news.! 

It's still 34 degrees here, no air con...lucky breakfast club is on or I may have been taking my camping chair to the freezer section at woollies.


----------



## Taylah

Wow congratulations Maddy, great news all around ! 

Take your turn next Hun xxx

Afm - bleeding has stopped thank god got a busy day today going for a scan & MW appointment !


----------



## Chook

Congratulations maddy! That's fantastic news!!!
So glad the bleeding has stopped taylah. You must have been so scared. 
Fantastic numbers redknob! Congratulations. 
Hope everyone else is going great!
Well I went in for transfer Tuesday morning. I still had 6 embryos but none had made it to blast. They transferred one morula. The lab called yesterday to say of the other 5 a couple had made it to blast but were all poor quality and not suitable for freezing. Feeling pretty disheartened at the moment. I really hope this little embie is stubborn.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped Taylah xx

Good luck Chook, sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Take2

Hang in there chook, its quite common for the majority to not make it to blast I'm told, thats why my clinic does 2 day transfers, not that I had any success but I have 6 in the freezer so I cant complain. As they say it only takes one. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Take2

Oh and Taylah, let us know how the scan goes, good to hear the bleeding has stopped!


----------



## aleja

Hi gals 
Firstly congrats to Maddy .. You did it!!!! 
Wonderful news x 

Miss Red did you have 2 embies transferred? That's a huge beta! 

Taylah your resting is paying off. That is great news

Me: I freaked myself out yesterday. I went to my GP to get a 3rd BT to tie me over till my scan next week. I am 6weeks + and beta came back at 36384. The GP said that's good for 6 weeks but when I did my own calculations my doubling rate had slowed waaayyy down . So of course I panicked and rang the clinic this morning. I was reassured that as betas get higher they slow down. I can't wait for scan as really that's the only reliable way of seeing what's happening in there! 

Chook, you little emby may be just fine x


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja- I know what you mean about the panic! I have my third beta on Monday but today all nausea and symptoms disappeared. I am terrified something has gone wrong! But your clinic is right- that is a great number for 6 weeks and I think we will both be ok.... We Just need those scans to reassure us! I am 6 weeks on Saturday but don't get a scan till 8+3. I hope the week flys by and you get to see your lil beanie soon x

Anyone else have days where the ms disappears?

Taylah- how are you feeling? Hope youre resting up and doing ok!

Lot of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja my clinic only transfers 1 cause of my age (29). I only got 2 embryos out of 18 eggs so I only had one frostie :) Having a scan on Wednesday ill be 6+3 :dance:


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, so glad to see everyone is still going great ! 
Chook try to stay positive , it only takes one sticky one ! 
Aleja - that's why my clinic doesn't do bt's only hpt's because us crazy women get caught up in the numbers etc & worry over nothing , don't worry it's just the Start of many panics to come , I speak from experience - lol
Kris-t my ms would come & go until about week 12 then it was everyday till week 16 ! 

As for me , I had a midwife appointment yesterday that went well just been told to take it easy ! Also had 3d/4d scan done yesterday which to be honest was disappointing because it looked really distorted the one I had done at 25 weeks was so much clearer, 33 weeks is too late - it has something to do with the room around the baby - the more room (fluid) the clearer the picture plus it didnt help her face was squished against my placenta most of the time but was still nice because she was doing more real baby things this time like yawning , smiling & rubbing her eyes , it was also worth it just for reassurance after my fall.
All the bleeding seemed to have stopped by yesterday but I had a little more bleeding today along with a few pains so I'm hoping that goes away soon so I don't end up back in hospital! I'm so glad I have my Doppler it has been a sanity keeper for me whenever I'm worried I just listen to her nice strong heartbeat & it usually gets her moving around too because the sound echo's back to bub ! I will be selling it after bub arrives if anyone is interested which will be in about 6-7 weeks so perfect timing for you guys as it works from about 12-14 weeks onwards !


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hello ladies,
I have never posted in any of these forums before but felt it was time I joined in. My DH and I have been TTC for 13 months or so now with not even a glimpse of a BFP. We are currently in Melbourne, Australia.

We were referred to a fertility specialist because I have polycistic ovaries and possibly have the PCOS. ( I had a cyst burst 2 years back which is how I found out). We decided to get a SA test for my husband also since he had undescended testicles that weren't corrected until he was 8!!!! Well the results came back yesterday and there were NO SPERM. We are pretty shattered. I am only 25 and he is 26, married for almost 2 years.
It just shouldn't be this hard to bring a baby into the world. :(

Anyway. He had blood tests done today and is scheduled to go in for another SA in January before we do anything else. 

This just sucks!


----------



## Take2

Welcome Hopeful Cat, fingers crossed things improve for you, must have been a shock. This is a great thread for advice and support with all us girls having different fertility issues. Most ladies here now have their BFP minus a couple of us, me included. Another BFN this morning for me. What's the next step for you guys now. I'm hoping the good fertility luck running through this thread soon rubs off for the both of us!


----------



## wishandwait

Welcome hopeful cat!! I hope you find the support on this forum helpful...I know its been a great help to me the last year......great bunch of ladies! Sorry to hear about your hubby's sa results...have the clinic said anything about TESE? I know MJ from the beginning of this thread had the same problem, no sperm in ejaculate... they succesfully retrieved a few sperm after aspirating her hubby's testes which were ICSI'd and she is now in her last trimester with her miracle baby! Hope you get some answers chic!
Taylah- So glad bubs is ok and you're still doing well...not long now!
Aleja, kirsty, Red and Maddy- I know what the worry is like, maddening! Hope you get some relief soon after you see those lil beans on the screen
Take- sorry about the bfn :( When are you back to the clinic?
Chook- Don't lose heart, you are still PUPO! Im praying you have a sticky one!

AFM- 12 weeks Sunday, scan Monday eeeek! Getting really nervous tbh. Still sick but now at night instead which is double gross cause theres more food to vomit. yuuuuuk.


----------



## Taylah

welcome hopeful cat ! hang in there hun as wish said there are plenty of options xxx

take sorry about your bfn , whats next?

wish - how exciting & nerve racking fot your NT scan, i'm sure everything will be great , ms sucks doesn't it? the worst thing for me when i had night sickness is when i would try to sleep (layed down) it made it worse , i actually fell asleep sitting up in bed a few times -lol

miss red - you must be getting excited to see your lo on wedneday xx


----------



## Taylah

oh wish, i forgot to ask, have you been in contact with mj ? how is she going ?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Welcome hopeful cat xx you will find everyone on here very helpful :)

Can't wait till Wednesday to see if our little miracle has a heartbeat :dance:


----------



## Take2

Morning ladies! I woke up this morning very excited to see Fertility Friend has given me crosshairs and an ovulation date so I'm 3dpo today according to FF so I may still be in the game.
My excitement dampened when I switch on sunrise to see that horrible story in USA about the Kindergarten shooting. Had tears in my eyes watching it, a mothers worse nightmare, so sad.
Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend, Wish- yay for 12 weeks tomorrow! You can breath a sigh of relief reaching that milestone :)


----------



## wishandwait

Good news about the cross hairs Take.... What cycle day are you?


----------



## Take2

I'm cd30 today wish, which means according to FF I ovulated cd26 which is really late for me but perhaps that's due to the failed IVF last month. Was your first cycle after longer?


----------



## wishandwait

Yeah my first 3 cycles after were longer... First one 35 I think. My average was 26-28 days so it was heaps longer for me xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 12 weeks Wish :dance:

Plum week!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!

Hooray for 12 weeks wish! That's fantastic xxx

Take- I had a long cycle after my failed ivf too? Keeping everything crossed for a brilliant month!

Miss red, Aleja, taylah - how are you girls feeling?

Chook- any updates? Xxx

Had another blood test today and all is looking good. Levels are up near 24000 now. Hoping the next 2 weeks fly by for our scan. We will be 8+3 then, so hopefully will see lots if things re going well!

So excited for your scan on Wednesday miss reD! X


----------



## Miss Redknob

Not too bad, just feel sick all day :( and (.)(.) are soooo sore lol

Hope you are doing well Kirst :) Cant wait for your scan :dance:

:wohoo: for FB announcement Wish


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies hope you are all well 
Wish how did your scan go? 
Take2 the massacre was horrible.. How can someone do that to little children ?? Plus US gun laws are just ridiculous . 

Kirst that's a great Hcg ... What week are you now? 

Still waiting for my first scan. Feeling very nervous.. And nauseous !


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies!!! Good numbers all round how exciting! Bet you girls are hanging for you left scans!
Had my nt scan yesterday which came back as low risk so we're happy..word of advice if you live in Victoria DO NOT go to East Melbourne Ultrasound... We got a DVD of the whole thing and it went for less than three minutes... Barely got a chance to watch baby at all :( though of course we got the news about having a healthy baby which was the most important thing the shitty service really dampened the occasion. And it cost 250 bucks. I've rebooked with a local centre for tomorrow that does 45 minute appointment xx 
How's everyone else?


----------



## Miss Redknob

What a bummer about the DVD, but like you said it is knowing that bub is perfectly healthy :) Are you and DH going to find out what your having? Hope the scan tomorrow goes better xx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey red we're gonna find out for sure!! I think it gives them a bit more of an identity and I wanna shop! Whatta bout you guys? I'll have spent all my money on scans for Christmas! Haha! I just worry cause the only measurements they took were the nuchal fold.. Everyone else I've spoken to have said they're supposed to do heaps more? Anyhoo Looking forward to tomorrow! You too I bet!


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, well I'm 7dp5dt today and I've started having some brown spotting and period pain. I'm losing hope fast as I also tested this morning and got a bfn. 
I hope you are all going great!


----------



## Take2

Chook- Maybe its implantation so don't loose hope.
Wish- So pleased bub is healthy and doing his or her thing happily :)

I'm 6dpo and have had VERY light brown spotting for the last few days..I'm praying its implantation but with this crazy post IVF cycle who knows.


----------



## Miss Redknob

My DH never wanted to find out but he is saying now he does lol. Hope it all goes well tomorrow for you and the DVD doesn't stuff up xx

Don't lose hope Chook, like Take said it could be IB :dust: xx

Hope it is IB for you Take :dust: When are you going to test? xx


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls, I ended up calling the clinic and nurse didn't want to get my hopes up but she thinks it may be ib! She said to use crinone 3 times a day instead of 2 to be on the safe side. The spotting has stopped and my blood test has been moved forward to Thursday. Feeling a lot more positive after speaking to the nurse and it's hard not to but trying not to get my hopes up :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have everything crossed for you Chook xx
:dust::dust:


----------



## Take2

Chook that's promising fingers crossed for you. 

I have a doctors appointment on Friday, either I will find out I'm pregnant or I'll be getting her to check my hormone levels to see if all the meds have done any damage. I'm clearly hoping for the former but I know better than to get my hopes up. BFP would be a mighty nice Xmas present though.


----------



## Chook

I have my fingers crossed for you take! Good luck hunny x


----------



## Chook

Thank you miss red knob xox


----------



## Miss Redknob

Have you tested Take? Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## wishandwait

Oh wow chook that's awesome! Fingers crossed mate! I had implantation bleeding.. I thought it was my period I even used a tampon...it was light brown and not heavy. Take- I really hope you get some good news hun! And red good luck with your scan tomorrow I'm sure everything will be fine! X


----------



## Take2

I'm too scared to test lol, I'm only 7dpo so prob too early yet anyway. Might just wait for 9 months when a baby's head is coming out between my legs then I might chance admitting it could be pregnancy lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl:


----------



## Chook

Hahaha! That's hilarious take!!!
My spotting started up again this morning and it's only a tiny bit but thinking its my period trying to break through. I don't usually get a period until I stop the progesterone. I tested this morning and it was a bfn.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hilarious take! I agree- I definitely don't feel like this is real and hope by the time it's popped out, I'll believe it!

Miss red! Hooray for scan day! Can't wait to hear about your gorgeous lil beanie :flower:

Chook- I really hope that you get some good news in the next few days. Sending lots of love and hope your way.

Wish- have you had your second, longer scan yet? I totally would have done the same! 3 mins is defn not long enough! Hope the next one is much better x

Aleja- When is your scan again? 

How are you ding taylah?

The ms has hit me with a vengeance in the last couple of days! Yesterday morning I was having a dream that I was being sick- and woke up dry retching in bed! So gross but kinda glad if it means all is ok with the bean!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay for a ticker Kirst :dance: We are the same :) Having my scan in 4hrs :wohoo:

My MS has also hit with a vengeance :sick: I'm at work feeling so sick, but all good :haha:

Hope it isn't AF Chook :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, well stupid Af arrived full force today. I'm guttered at the moment but will eventually get over it. Thank you all for your support xox


----------



## Miss Redknob

Really sorry about AF Chook, stay positive Hun :hugs:


----------



## Take2

Oh chook I'm so sorry. It's a shit feeling isn't it. Have a massive glass of wine tonight, always takes the sting away a bit for me, has become my 1st day of AF routine for months. Really disappointing though I know, hang in there x


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls, we feel like we have been backed into a corner as our fs won't allow me to take prednisolone unless we are doing iui or Ivf. We had two failed iui's and now a failed Ivf and for now we are out of cash. Without the prednisolone I will miscarry. I see my immunologist in march so hopefully he will be able to suggest something. We have had three miscarriages in 3 years so I know we can fall " naturally ". I've been using clexane, aspirin, metformin, plaquenil, femara, clomid for over 12 months but it's the prednisolone I need. It's bloody frustrating!!!


----------



## wishandwait

Chook that's shit I'm so sorry. Time to change f.s? 
Red, how was your scan?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm so sorry Chook :hugs:

Scan went well, bub had and awesome little heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## wishandwait

That's so awesome red! I'm really happy for ya champ sounds like things are going swimmingly great news right before Christmas xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh chook- I'm so sorry. Is there another doctor who might prescribe the prednisolone? Another fs? You must be so frustrated :( x

Miss red! So happy to hear about your scan! It must have been brilliant to see that heartbeat! I've been thinking bout you today! X


----------



## Take2

That's so hard chook, even if you get a natural BFP they won't let you try a low dose short term dose of prednisone? I'm guessing they can't give it to you whilst your trying because if you take awhile to fall then long term prednisone use is dangerous, is that their reasoning?


----------



## aleja

hi chook, sorry to hear about your AF...it really is hard to bounce back so take time to grieve this. 
what state are you in? there is a well-reknowned RI in Sydney that heaps of ladies seem to go to when they have immunology issues, etc He even has patients flying in from interstate to see him.
You have probably already heard of him, Dr Matthias

Maddy, where are you? how did your follow up BT's go??
Kirst, when is your scan?

and Take, a christmas bfp will just be incredible...:flower:

Wish, that is lovely news about the low risk from the NT. must be a relief. 

Red, Yay for the heartbeat!!! isn't it amazing?? we heard one too today:cloud9:
The FS is 99% sure we only have 1 baby in there but they are sending me to another US tomorrow morning to double check.


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja! That is brilliant news!! So happy and excited to hear about that beautiful heart beat :flower:
Let us know how the scan goes tomorrow xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you scan goes well today Aleja xx


----------



## Maddy40

Red & Aleja wonderful news, good luck for today A ;)

AFM it's all over for this cycle. We've just gotten a letter from our FS saying he'd like to see us after 2 IUIs to talk about IVF.


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry about your chemical Maddy, sending you and DH lots of :hugs:
Hope the appointment with the FS goes well :)


----------



## Take2

Oh Maddy I'm so sorry to hear that, keep us updated what happens next x


----------



## aleja

Thank you ladies. 
The second scan went well. they even gave us pictures. We definitely have 1 bubba in there. Phew! 

Maddy I'm sorry to hear this. How do you feel about starting IVF ? Is it something you would consider ?


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks ladies. There's no way we could consider IVF at the Canberra price point, but if we could get referred to Westmead which is less than one-third of the cost then we might be able to swing it....


----------



## Miss Redknob

You should be able to get referred to Westmead? Shouldn't you?


----------



## aleja

Hi Maddy, i think Taylah went through Westmead. she can probably tell you more about the referral process.
I can't see a reason why you couldn't self refer. Your GP will just need to give you a letter of referral. 
I rang Westmead when I first learnt I needed IVF. they have a waiting list but they said that if you book in to see one of their FS privately you can get into Westmead faster than just being put on the normal waiting list. The list of FS is on their website.


----------



## Take2

Good luck Maddy...do you actually live in Canberra? Or are you travelling from somewhere? I think it should be one flat rate nation wide..mind you the success rates do seem to differ so much from clinic to clinic.

Well I had a beta done yesterday. They said my results should be available by 5pm but when I rang they were not so I have to wait till Monday now. Fingers crossed I get a nice xmas present..I'm not holding my breath though. I'm CD36 today and 10dpo, temps still up so I should try a be a little optimistic.
Had the delightful joy of packing my bags for our trip away, we're heading to the coast tomorrow, I'm still carrying the excess weight, so annoying. Have been eating well and exercise but haven't managed to shift a gram. Just tried on my swimmers to find a pair where my rolls didn't hang out..that was a challenge..won't go far without my sarong this summer lol
Hope everyone is all ready for Xmas and relaxed..esp all you duffered ladies, put your feet up xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you have a great holiday Take and hope you get your duffed up news on Monday xx


----------



## Maddy40

Take2 good luck for Monday.

I'm going to see if our GP will refer us to Westmead (I'm sure she'll agree) but I also want our FS on board because I want to transfer all our test results so we don't have to do them again. We are doing one more round of IUI at the end of Jan first.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Hope you all had a merry Christmas . 

Take2 did you get the results??


----------



## Kirs_t

Merry Christmas girls! Hope it was a good one! 
I spent most of it trying not to spew but I'm definitely not complaining:) Boxing Day here in Perth is a scorcher so DH and I have just lazed about in the aircon and enjoyed hanging out with our puppy! Nice after the chaos of Chrissy day. 
Blood are still looking good for bub and have our first scan next Wednesday. We are hanging out for it! 
Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Take2

BFN I'm afraid ladies. And my Christmas present was AF arriving Xmas morning, was not impressed. Anyways camping by the ocean down on the far south coast of NSW right now so life ain't too bad. Hope you're all having a good one x


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm so sory Take :hugs: and of all days for AF to show :(


----------



## aleja

Hey girls 
Take, geez AF really knows how to spoil a party sometimes too. Sorry hon 
The camping sounds lovely though. We were supposed to go camping next week to the south coast too but I've decided to not go now just in case . 

Kirst, I've been doing plenty of lazying about lately- I have no energy whatsoever but I too feel so grateful 

Miss Red I read your signature about the emergency scan. What happened? Hope you're ok


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm ok now :) I woke up on Christmas Day and all my symptoms were gone, so major freak out lol. When I lost my two earlier this year thats what happened!! I was so scared but my OB was so sweet and came in and gave me a scan :) I am seeing him tomorrow for my normal appointment and another scan lol


----------



## aleja

Hi MissRed I am so glad everything was ok. I can understand why you would be extra cautious though. Some days I wake up feeling no symptoms either and it does worry me too

My Christmas was lovely but now I've come down with a nasty cold . So more bed time for me


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey girls!

Hope you are all enjoying the end of 2012 and have a fantastic new year! 2013 is a special one for all of us, I'm sure!

Mind if I have a vent? I'm feeling a bit weird after my sil told me she is pregnant this arvo. I mean I should be happy and over the moon for her- and part of me is... But another part of me feels so sad and frustrated and jealous I guess. She is pregnant with her third and it was an 'accident' and is telling everyone hoe they just did it once and bam! All get babies her conceived like that and I guess it still feels like a slap after the gruelling year of ivf. I also feel a bit like it should be our turn to experience this miracle, without the comparison... She is due either two weeks after or two weeks before us (she often bleeds when pregnant and had another 'period' so didn't realise until 8 weeks or so with her last.) another thing I feel so mean to say is- she has two boys already and I feel like if we have a boy and she a girl, our baby will be far less exciting to the family than the arrival of the first girl. 
God I am such a bitch for thinking this way- I absolutely adore my sister in law usually... I guess it's just the green eyed monster!

Thanks for listening ladiesxxx

Sorry for all the typos- I'm on my phone!


----------



## Take2

It's so frustrating how some people just 'accidentally' fall pregnant when others like us have to work so hard for it. I know it feels like this at the moment but I promise when the babies come along you won't care anymore. This is her third and your first so I'm sure everyone will be that little extra excited and interested for you because they've never seen you as a mum before. Try not to let this spoil your exciting time ahead honey x


----------



## aleja

Hi gals, 
Kirst I think it's perfectly normal to feel this way. Some people will never understand what it's like to struggle and despair with infertility. My on SIL recently announced they will try for their second baby next year. They fell pregnant with my gorgeous nephew within 3 months so knowing their luck it will happen on command again. People like us unfortunately don't have the luxury to plan these things . 
Take2 is right she is already a mother so the reality is that most family are used to their brood. Since its your first its definitely more exciting. 

Have you told your family yet ?

So what's everyone up to on NYE? I am having a very quiet one at home:coffee:


----------



## aleja

Take2 said:


> It's so frustrating how some people just 'accidentally' fall pregnant when others like us have to work so hard for it. I know it feels like this at the moment but I promise when the babies come along you won't care anymore. This is her third and your first so I'm sure everyone will be that little extra excited and interested for you because they've never seen you as a mum before. Try not to let this spoil your exciting time ahead honey x

It's funny you mention this. Just this morning I was lurking in a couple of the pregnancy forums (I'm not confident in going there yet) and I saw a post titled something like "I had sex with two guys and now got a BFP" she pretty much wants to know who is the father is?? I sound judgemental but really?!?!


----------



## Take2

Yeah I'm with you Aleja, I know everyone has their own individuals problems when TTC or getting pregnant but most women on here in my experience are good genuine people who are having problems concieving, then you read posts like that one you described and I really just can't muster up sympathy or advice, sigh some people hey!

I'm just at melbourne airport picking up my daughter then heading up to Moama to stay in a cabin by the Murray River, BBQ and dip in the pool and in bed early for us. Too old to party all night these days lol


----------



## wishandwait

Kirsty your feelings are totally normal. I love my sister but I would be jealous if she fell pregnant again now. I don't know why ppl think its ok to brag about how easy it is for them to get pregnant...it's so weird it's not like they've knowingly achieved something, like completing a marathon their bodies just did the thing they are supposed to do! It sounds bitter and it's not intended to be. I just find that a lot of people tend to share this directly after you've told them of your struggle.. 'Oh you have to do ivf? That sucks..Brad must have super sperm because he breathes on me and I get pregnant" SPEW! It happens all the time. I agree with the other girls though, this is your first and that's so special. My family have been triple as excited cause they know what I went through to get here! Hope all you bfp girls aren't too sick and Maddy, take and chook...2013 will be your year! So much to look forward to. 
I've told all my friends that I'm going to someone else's party tonight so I can do ejay I really want to do... Sit in bed watching Sons of Anarchy and eating cereal!! Xx oh and home stretch Taylah woo hhooooo


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks so much for reassuring me girls! It is so good to have somewhere to go to vent and be completely understood! 
Aleja- you post about that girls is hilarious! some people really have no idea do they?! We have told our families and they are over the moon for us... So we really are very lucky. Both sides of the family got us little pressies for the baby which was so lovely (but did freak me out bit as I am still so nervous about miscarriage)
Our first scan is tomorrow night and I absolutely can't wait!

Take - our new year was very quiet too. We were down south of Perth near the beach with family. Lots of swimming and bbqs too. It was perfect! Hope you enjoy your break!

Wish - you are so right... People who have never experienced the frustration and devastation of infertility will never really get it. How are you feeling?? 14 weeks now- yippee! Your new year sounds brilliant too! I have been hoeing into the cereal lately as well. Delish!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , just back from holidays & wanted to say I hope you all had a happy Xmas & new year xxx

I had a great holiday but not without drama OF COURSE ! Day 2 of holiday i had some pretty heavy bleeding & freaked out especially when I passed a big blood clot, turned out it was a clot from my fall & bleeding completely stopped once I passed the clot ! 36 weeks today & over it, my legs & feet are really swollen & I'm huge now so sleeping is hard I'm awake around 5 times to pee - getting me used to getting up for bub :) anyway just can't wait to meet my bub now ! 

It's hard not to resent people who get pregnant easy but we get over it & are happy for others cause that's just what we do - been there xxx

Oh I didn't even make it to midnight this year for new years - lol I got to watch the kids fire works


----------



## valentine1

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining in...my name is Louise and I'm in Adelaide. Really hoping to start IVF through Repromed in the next few months. Have my nex appt the 23rd of this month and I get the feeling FS will recommend Clomid and IUI but hubby and I have talked about bypassing and heading straight for IBVF -any advice regarding this? Anyone do the same? Anyone happy they went straight to IVF? 

I am a bit scared about work, I don't want to tell them why I need time off if I do, it's already hard enough with my FS appt's. What time did you need off, if any, when going through IVF? And how did you work it around FT work?

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey valentine , welcome! 
It depends on what the reason for your infertility is with what your fs will reccomend. It's just as expensive to do IUI as ivf where I am so it wasn't an option for me. Clomid is cheap and although I had no success on it I know lots of ppl who have including my best friend twice. 
I felt comfortable in telling my work and they were massively supportive. I had three days for EPU and 5 for transfer...I had it more for emotional reasons cause I wasn't sick or sore at all. 
Good luck mate keep us updated! Xx

Kirst- how was your scan can't wait to hear!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls,
Our scan went horribly today :( there was a yolk sac but they couldn't find a baby. The doc said it could be hiding lower down and he just couldn't see it with his crap scanner- or it's a missed miscarriage. We are beyond devastated. We have another scan at a radiology place tomorrow. The waiting is torture :(


----------



## wishandwait

Oh kirst, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and hoping for good news tommorow chic xx Try and get some sleep x


----------



## Take2

Kirs_t I have read so many stories like this where the baby turned out to be fine, I'm crossing all my fingers and toes yours will be one of these stories. Thinking of you and wishing you so much luck, let us know how it goes x


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst fingers crossed for you today. xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Kirst, I agree with Take. Try and stay positive and get some rest :hugs:

AFM, sorry I have been MIA I have been so sick just don't have any energy to do anything. Work is such a struggle at times but I manage to push through :)


----------



## Taylah

Kris- t , thinking of you Hun , I hope all goes well today, please keep us posted xx
Miss red - hope you feel better xx

Hi everyone else , hope you are all well !


----------



## Miss Redknob

I can't believe you are 36 weeks already Taylah, where did the time go :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
The news was bad today.... We have had a missed miscarriage. I'm so she'll shocked and heartbroken. We just didn't expect this as all the bloods and everything looked good. Trying to figure out what to do next. The clinic has said I can choose to miscarry naturally (but it may take weeks) or take a tablet or have a d&c. I'm so confused about everything.
Thank so much for your support xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Oh kirsty I'm so so sorry mate, I'm lost for words. Hope you are taking some time for yourself xx


----------



## Take2

Oh Kirsty thats awful, I just can't believe it, you had been experiencing morning sickness..it just doesn't make sense does it? Did they re-do your bloods? Have the HCG levels dropped? Don't rush into making a decision on how to proceed, take your time, talk to people, do your research and if there is anything I can do (prob not except read your vents but I feel like I need to say that), keep us updated..big hugs xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh hunny I am so sorry, words can't not express how upset I am right now for you and your DH :cry: Make sure you take the time to think about what you want to do. We are all here for you when you are ready :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Thank so much girls. I really appreciate having a place to run to at times like these xxx

Take- it is so confusing... I have had bad morning sickness and the biggest mind game is that the bloods they took this morning came back even higher than last week. My hcg is almost 95000, progesterone 61 and estrogen close to 3000.

The nurse said that its just that my body still thinks its pregnant but given that 2 scans failed to find a heartbeat or a baby- there's no hope. I've decided on the d&c.... I hope it's the right choice. I guess the medication would have been better, as its less invasive in teh body, but I don't know if I can handle it emotionally.

I hope it's ok to write all this girls. I really hated reading miscarriage stuff when I was pregnant as it freaked me out. Hopefully this can all be over soon and we can get on to another fet in march or April.

Miss red - I hope you're feeling better soon. It is so hard to feel so sick and spent while your pregnant, plus work. Sending you love xxx

Taylah, I hope you're feeling good and getting very excited now! Hope your staying cool in the summer heat.

Wish and take- thanks so much for your beautiful words.. They mean a lot!

Xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks miss red xxx you are beautiful xxx


----------



## aleja

kirst_my heart broke for you when I read your post. This is just so unfair and doesn't make sense at all. 
I am sending you the warmest wishes for these next few days as you have the d&c. I hope you and your DH get through this as best you can xx


----------



## aleja

Hi valentine, welcome to the thread! I hope you enjoy your stay. 
In terms of going straight to IVF, we had no choice but to do IVF because my DH's sperm count was too low to try an IUI. I think the FS appt will give you a better idea of what is the best route for you. I do recall that my FS said IUI have about 15% success rate per cycle compared to up to 50% for IVF (including the fresh + frozen cycles). 

taylah, my goodness I am glad the bleeds have finally stopped. That must have been so scary especially while you were on holidays. 

Miss Red I haven't been feeling that great either as lots of foods are turning me off and giving me terrible heart burn. blah. 

Wish - I absolutely LOVE SONS OF ANARCHY. I just had a marathon session where I watched most of season 5....only got a couple more episodes.....its so goooooodddd!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kirst you can talk about anything here hun, that is what we are here for xx I think you made the right choice about having a d&c. I feel that it is better than going through it naturally, been there done it 8 times :( Thinking about you, sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Kirs_t hun, I'm so sorry. Personally If found the D&C process to be physically okay. The emotional recovery took much longer than the physical. We are all here for you.

Hi Valentine. We decided to stick with IUI initially because I'm 41 and at my age the success rates of IUI and IVF are very similar. We are starting our 2nd round of IUI this month and having our IVF consult (if needed) in March.


----------



## Take2

Kirsty- This must be so hard for you and I can only imagine what you are going through. I hope I'm not saying the wrong thing or making you more confused but I wanted to tell you I have read stories about women who they couldn't find a heart beat but still had high HCG levels, they decided to wait a week or 2 and sure enough a heart beat was found. I don't want to confuse you or make you doubt yourself or the doctors and if you are confident then forget what I've said and know I am 100% supporting you here.
I also had an experience years ago I will share with you. My marriage to my daughters father ended when she was 9 weeks old. When she was about 18 months I started dated someone. We had been together almost a year when I found out I was pregnant. It was not planned but given he was 37, had no children and was so amazing with my daughter I figured he'd be happy. Wrong! He decided he wasn't happy in our relationship (news to me) and he didn't want kids of his own, also news to me as he always talked about wanting kids. Anyway long story short I didn't want to be a single mum to 2 different kids to 2 different dads so we decided to terminate. At the first US the tech asked had I had bleeding, I said 'a little', she told me she couldn't find a heart beat and the egg sack was improperly formed, she suspected the foetus wasn't viable. Given what we'd decided I felt this was a blessing. I went back to the GP who ran more bloods, he said the HCG had risen significantly and decided I was def still preg. Then the morning sickness started.
Anyhow a week..maybe 2..cant remember..I went in for the termination, they did another US, again no heartbeat or growth shown, having said that it wasn't a great ultra sound machine according to the nurse. We did go ahead with the termination but when I spoke to the doc later and asked whether he thought the foetus had died he said it was hard to say and had we wanted to continue with the preg he would've advised to wait a bit longer.
Anyways I understand diff situation but I also understand how confusing this situation can be..I'm not saying I can relate but just wanted you to know my story.
I also know the fact that I terminated may not be something everyone here can understand but it was the best decision for me and not one I regret even now having our current infertility issues.
Sorry for the long post girls x


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks so much for the words of support girls

Thanks take for sharing your story too. It means the world to me. It must have been such a hard and confusing time for you and I completely respect the decision you made.

Part of me wishes that it could be true- I have read lots of similar stories on the net in the past 24 hours where women have had rising hcg level and have gone on to see heartbeats. But there was no baby in our scan.... It was so very obvious to see. If there was an embryo, I could be hopeful but the sac was empty apart from the yolk sac. I will ask for another scan next week before the d&c on Wednesday just to be sure. but my heart knows that it is over.

DH and I have decided to take a trip as soon as I am medically allowed. He has long service leave and we were meant to drive th east coast for 10 weeks- leaving at the end of jan. I don't know if we will do the exact same trip (seems too tainted now) but will try to fly to Melbourne after the d&c and then take our time driving up to Brisbane. We plan on camping and surfing and just relaxing for a while. Hopefully we can just get out of Perth, clear our heads and hearts - and come back ready to try again in April or so.

Sorry I didn't say hi before, valentine! Welcome! 
I too didn't have a choice and we were referred straight to ivf. How are you feeling about it all?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey wish- I read a few pages back about a Facebook page. Do you girls still use it? Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

A holiday sounds like a great plan hun :) Glad to hear you are planning of having another u/s just to make sure :hugs:

Welcome Valentine :wave: My DH has a Balanced Translocation so IVF/PGD was our only way of making sure we had a healthy embryo :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Kirsty a holiday is a perfect idea. DH and I did the same thing after our failed cycle and it was the best decision. If I was in your position I would be doing the same thing.. Emotionally I could deal with a d&c best. I'm thinking about you mate! We kinda don't use the group much but I'm still friends with a lot of the girls from this thread, past and present, it's nice to like photos and updates ect... I'll pm you my name and you can add me! Same goes for anyone else who I'm not friends with. You are being super brave mate, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Don't ever feel bad for posting anything on here..it's an open forum and we're here for you x
Take thanks for sharing your story. Everyone makes the best decisions for themselves and we're here to support each other in having babies now, situations change. When are you guys back to the fs? 
Red- sucks to feel sick but so happy bubs is going great guns! Hope you're not to uncomfortable in the heat. How is working during first tri for you? I struggled!

Aleja- I LOVE sons of anarchy hahahhaha! You wait for season five it's crazy! I had a dream the other night that Jax and I were totally in love...best dream I ever had...shattered cause I had to wake up to pee..I went back to sleep and I had the SAME DREAM!! Hahahhaha best night ever. My poor DH, he could see the disappointment on my face when I woke up. How are you feeling?
Taylah- final countdown chic! You finished work? Has your placenta shifted at all? 
Maddy- when's next iui love? Hope you get in a few wines in between x
AFM- I'm great! 15 weeks Sunday and still sick though. I booked a private scan to find out the sex I just can't wait. It's on next Sunday. I'm hoping for a girl cause DH and I cannot agree on a boys name. I'm stuck on Iggy and he wants Sonny... Making his full name Sonny Saxton...not gonna happen. Anyway most of my days now are filled with eating, sleeping and laying around in my knickers watching movies with good looking guys in them... Oh and obsessivly listening to the baby on the Doppler with my eyes shut hahahhaha. 
Hope everyone else is well and happy Friday xx


----------



## Take2

Kirsty I think a holiday is just what you need. My partner and I just went away for 12 days visiting family and friends and also having a night just us and 3 nights with just us and our daughter, we went to the coast then to Melbourne then in a caravan park on the Murray. I was surprised what that time away did for us, we actually had sex that was fun and not just because 'we had to', which had become the norm. I hope your time away is relaxing and repairing...you've had such an emotional roller coaster.

Thank you to everyone for your kind words in response to my story. I was that young carefree girl who just fell pregnant 'without even trying' that I've now come to loathe so much. Of course with my daughter I was only 22 when I fell pregnant and the other pregnancy I was 25. In my situation now my partner has the fertility issues but I can't help but wonder if 10 years later my body isn't finding it so easy to do what it once did with ease. They do say that a womans body is designed to be most fertile in her early 20s..I adore my daughter to bits and although physically I was at my prime I realise emotionally I was really just fumbling along. Strange how nature works hey!
Anyways for now I'm CD11 and awaiting to ovulate again and then once this cycle is over all our fertility people will be back from holidays and we can gear up for a FT with one of our embies sitting on ice.
Hello everyone else and Wish can't wait to hear the sex of the bub..very exciting!!


----------



## Taylah

Oh kris-t, I am so very sorry for your loss sweetheart, we are all here & feel & understand the heartbreak you are feeling right now, a chance to get away is a great idea for you & your dh to take some time to heal , I hope the next couple of weeks is not too hard on you & you manage to remain strong xxx

Valentine - welcome, I was advised to go straight to ivf because my amh was very low ( ovarian reserve ) & my fs didn't want to waste anytime  

Wish - cant wait to hear what sex your bub is , so funny when I read that you are 15 weeks I thought wow already, but when people say that to me I think your kidding right , I feel like I have been pregnant forever ! So glad you are doing well sounds like you are enjoying being preggers ! Im finished work & happy to report placenta has moved thank god after all the dramas I've had ! 

Thanks everyone else, I'm having a hard time believing that in around 3 weeks I will be having my baby , it seems surreal still but I'm more than ready because being heavily pregnant & I mean heavy is absolutely exhausting !


----------



## valentine1

Thanks so much for making me feel welcome! It's amazing how lonely infertility is when you don't know any or many people going through it! I hope the lucky IVF ladies are doing well in their pregnancies!!!

I'm counting down the days to my appt on the 23rd and it can not come soon enough! It's weird but I'm a little excited because I feel like maybe we're finally getting somewhere! I know IVF is not a guarantee, don't get me wrong, but sure beats getting no where trying the old fashioned way anyway!

Can anyone tell me a general timeline for the cycle? I've read some online but it's a bit confusing. Like egg retrieval and shots etc. I know they can vary but just in general?

I've been catching (stalking) up on all your posts and I'm so sorry to read your bad news Kirs-t, that's just horrible! Big hugs to you and I hope you and your OH are able to stay strong <3


----------



## Miss Redknob

There isn't really a general timeline as it varies for everyone. I started on the BCP on the 24th August then had egg retrieval on the 21st September but we were PGD so we were a booked in egg retrieval as they only do PGD on certain days. My IVF clinic had to play with my cycle to make me O when they needed me to. You will be surprised how quick it comes and goes :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey valentine-
For me the timeline was the same length as my normal menstural cycle. It was about 10 days of shots and then 2 days later, egg retrieval. 5 days after that was embryo transfer and then the dreaded two week wait till you find out the results!


----------



## CG32

Hi
Ive just started treatment (Saturday) and am taking Puregon. Got blood test booked for this Wednesday. My husband had a vasectomy and my blood tests have shown that my levels are really good. Has anyone else had ICSI? If so, how long were you on tretment for before you went into have egg collection?


----------



## Miss Redknob

DH and I did IVF/ICSI/PGD, they say ICSI has a higher fertilization rate :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hi CG! We did icsi for the higher fertilization rate. My fs said it was becoming the norm. My entire treatment cycle lasted 28 days same as a normal menstration cycle.
CoNGRATULATIONS on 9 weeks red wow! How are you feeling?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Not too bad just sick all day everyday, but it's a good thing :)


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies glad to hear you are feeling nice & sick - lol 

Kris-t - when are you having another scan ?? 

Hi everyone else ! 

I have appointment on Thursday , I'm hoping they will give me an appointment with the pre admission clinic so I can finally get booked in for my c section , it is now starting to feel like Im actually going to have a baby ! Took a while - lol the feet sticking into my ribs are probably what is making it feel like we are getting close !


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: can't wait to hear the arrival of you little girl :) Have you got a name picked yet?


----------



## aleja

hi ladies,
wish, i have already started watching Season 5. I am up to the last few episodes which I now have to some how get..i am hooked!!! i love Jax too but I also think Juice is a cutie. I can see that Juice may end up in a bit of trouble though......
So did you have the scan??

Taylah, so do you have a CS date yet?? i can't believe its finally happening!

Kirst, I hope you are well hon. The holiday sounds like a great idea...are you thinking Australia or overseas?

CG, I did an ICSI cycle too- I had an antagonist cycle which was the same length as a normal cycle - I stimmed for 8 days, my OV was triggered then egg retrieval. 5 days later the transfer. My 2ww was really 1ww as my AF came early...doh
wishing you all the best with it. It will go quickly and soon you will be in 2ww agony!!!! :)

Me: On saturday I went to the city (Sydney) and walked around for a few hours. It was a hot day and I regretted it immediately. I was exhausted when I got home. 
(TMI coming up) That evening when I went to the toilet I had a 'blob' of brown mucus in my undies. :cry:
It looked like cervical mucus but it was definitely brown blood with a tiny tinge of red. When I wiped- nothing and then nothing since. However I completely freaked out and was so upset with myself for walking around in the hot sun. 
I rang the nurse today to tell her- she thinks that it may have been an old bit of blood coming out after the long walk. however she said there is basically nothing I can do except wait for my next scan this Friday. Unless I start bleeding then I go to A&E.
I have been resting since then and so far nothing else has happened. 

hi to the other ladies - Miss Red, I noticed your next scan went well. Yippeeee


----------



## wishandwait

Hey aleja I like juice too I always feel bad for him trying to do the right think. I had brown spotting twice once in week 6 for a few days and same thing in week 8. It's scary and awful but what I learnt is brown blood doesn't mean much not accompanied with cramps and is usually old. My scan showed a small totally normal sub chronic haematoma which caused the spotting. Good luck babe and try not to worry xx


----------



## Taylah

Hi miss red, yep name is def Harper Jade  we have been calling her by name for a while now & my daughter calls her baby sis H so I think it is sticking ! How you going? When is your next scan ? Are you going to find out the sex when you can?? 

Aleja, I have had quite a bit of bleeding here & there & have always been told not to worry unless it is bright red it's old blood, i've had brown & bright red & never been able to find the source even after my fall lots of blood but didnt know where it came from even after scans etc & bub has always been happily oblivious in there, it is really scary though I know any sign of blood causes panic, just put your feet up & rest if you are worried xxx oh & best of luck with your scan I'm sure everything is great xxx

Hey wish when is your private gender scan booked for?? Are you doing 3d?? 

No cs date yet, appointment on Thursday getting very impatient now a day feels like a week lol xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Love the name!! Not sure if we will find out the gender. Think we have decided on a girls name Tabitha Lucy and for a boy Ethan Robert but I'm not sure of Ethan anymore as I would prefer and older name to match Tabitha :)


----------



## aleja

Hi gals,
Thanks girls, no more 'blobs' from me so now just waiting for the scan. This week is dragging on.

Harper is a lovely name. So is Tabitha. I haven't thought of names yet but I got a few I like. 
Archie is cute but its becoming popular. My DH likes Polly...I'm not sure about this one! 
I think within a few weeks I will feel more confident in looking at names. It's weird I still feel so nervous. 

Wish, yeah poor Juicey he is a bit naive. The last episode I saw was of Jax following Juice into the night after he found out about Juicey's double cross... Hanging to know what happens next!!!!!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
Hope everyone is well! 
Taylah- I absolutely love the name harper jade! You will get to meet her oh so soon xxx miss red tabitha is very cute too. I find it much easier to pick girls names than boys. Aleja- will you find out what you are having? I just know myself- I could never hold out for a surprise! Good luck for your scan- what day is it? Xxx
Wish when is your next scan?

I am going in for the d&c this arvo. I feel like I have made peace with the miscarriage a tiny bit. The little embryo was not meant to be our baby and stopped growing for a reason.... It's just the emptiness and the knowing that we have to start ivf again that devastates me. The loss of our dream and the absolute terror that it might not happen for us. I guess we just have to pick ourselves up and keep trying.
The worst part of today is that I am fasting and no food= horrendous morning sickness. Ugh. I'll be glad when that goes away.
We are heading down south to relax and drink lots of wine next week- then we fly to Melbourne at then end of the month to start our road trip. You never know- maybe well have a holiday miracle naturally. You gotta have hope! Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thinking of you today Kirst, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Hugs to you and your partner Kirs_t xxx.

Just got confirmation my IVF consult will be on 15 Feb.


----------



## Take2

Thinking of you and hoping everything goes the best it can Kirsty, keep us updated and big hugs going your way x

Hi to everyone else, I'm checking in and reading everyone's updates. AFM all quiet, cd16 and still waiting to ovulate


----------



## aleja

Hi Kirsty, I wish you all the best today and hopefully you will recover well. 
I can see how it is just devastating to start over . This is my worst fear too - it is just cruel that you have to go through it. 
Of course you should have hope about a miracle bfp. It does happen ( hi Wish!!) and if you don't try you will never know x


----------



## aleja

Maddy did you end up getting a referral to Westmead ? 
I am so happy for you to be getting an IVF consult as it may open up more options for you. 

My scan went well. The bubba is growing. I feel so relieved.


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies,
Kristy I hope you are recovering well Hun xxx

Aleja so glad your scan went well ! 

How is everyone else? Still nice & sick - lol it gets better I promise xxx

I am eagerly awaiting a phone call on Monday as the hospital will be calling with my c section date - eek getting close now ;-)


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Aleja so glad the scan went well, good luck.

I'll ask the FS at our 15/2 appointment about referral to Westmead...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you are doing well Kirsty :hugs: xxx

Glad to hear bub is doing well Aleja :dance: xx

Not long now Taylah, your little girl is going to be here so soon :) xx

Hope your FS gives you a referral Maddy :hugs: xx

AFM, still been really sick and tired. Had my 9 week scan last Wednesday and baby was measuring 2days ahead :dance: I then got home from work on Friday went to have a shower an had some brown spotting on my panty liner (sorry TMI), so of course I freaked out rang my OB and went straight in. OB said baby was fine and there was a small bleed but nothing to worry about, have had any since though :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies I hope all are well especially you Kirst! Thought I'd let everyone know I'm having a girl! So happy! I'm MASSIVE to so I thought the baby would measuring huge but I just got heap of fluid. There's was a girl there who eas 28 weeks and im was bigger than her at 16!...And I went to the strippers last night for my sisters hens... Having a penis flapped in your face while sober isn't exactly a life changing experience!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I saw on FB that you were having a :pink:, that's awesome hun xx


----------



## Maddy40

Congratulations Wish! I'm thinking that when you're uncomfy and preggers (no matter how you got that way) you probably don't want a willy in your face, or any other part of your anatomy. Just thinking....

Kirs_t I hope you are keeping well. Hugs to you.


----------



## Take2

Wish- that is so lovely, a beautiful little pink one :) I'm so excited for you x


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey girls, 
Thanks for all the well wishes.

Wish- a girl!! That is absolutely fantastic xxx you made me giggle with the penis things too. Defn not what you want flashed in your face while up the duff!

Aleja- so glad the scan went well and bubs is doing great.are you still feeling sick?

Miss red- so relieved the bleeding has stopped and bub is ok. Make sure you go gently chick and look after yourself xxx

Taylah- hope you are also resting up and feeling excited to meet your bub! I can't wait for the news when she arrives :) 

Maddy- how are you doing? Are you looking forward to the fs consult?

Take- thanks for thinking of me. How's the cycle going?

Well the d&c went fine... I was actually quite relieved as it was much easier and painless compared to last time I was in hospital with egg collection (I ended up in for a week with a catheter cos they buggered up my bladder!) and since then I was feeling physically pretty well with not much bleeding or cramping (emotionally was another story- I have had what I imagine is like pms on speed! Hormone dropping? My poor DH)
Anyway- then I was out for lunch today and chatting to some girl friends but not really able to concentrate cos I had cramps that were getting worse and worse- then next thing I had to race to the loo and (sorry for tmi) but dark black clots were just gushing out. Like filled the loo and all over the cubical. It was disgusting and humiliating and I just sat there crying and not knowing what to do. Eventually my friend came to help and DH took me home. I'm still cramping but not bleeding like that anymore. I think I was more shocked cos I didn't think that could happen after d&c??? I feel pretty exhausted now so will just see what happens and head in to ER if it gets any worse. If not ill check in with gp tomorrow. I'm assuming my uterus just got rid of whatever was left?

I'm so so sorry if this is a huge overshare.... Just need to vent as I'm pretty shaken up.

Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear your doing ok Kirst xx I had clots after my d&c, just make sure you go straight to emergency if the bleeding stops suddenly as I had this and ended up with a massive blood clot!! You should bleed like a normal period. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## aleja

Oh Kirsty that sounded awful what you went through in the bathroom. Are you taking some time off work to recover? 

Wish, oh wow a little girl! So very exciting. Let the shopping begin.. Yay !! 
How rude of the stripper to slap his dong in your face!!! It did make me laugh though

Ms Red your OB sounds very accessible doing weekend and evening work .. Are you still with the same FS or were you referred to a different OB. It's so crazy that a little spotting can create such havoc. I'm glad it stopped. 

Hi other ladies. GL this month Take2


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have had my OB for 3yrs now, he is a gem!!


----------



## Take2

Ok Kirsty, you poor love. What an ordeal to say the least. I hope this all passes by very quickly for you. Thinking about you and including you in my wishes and hopes for a bit of good luck to arrive in the very near future x

Not much happening with me cd21 and still waiting to ovulate, looks like this cycle is going to be another long one too


----------



## Maddy40

Kirs_t hun, I'm so sorry. Did the Dr warn you this might happen?
TMI spoiler

Spoiler
I did have periodic heavy bleeding for about a week after my D&C at 11wk5days. And then less spotting/bleeding for another 3 weeks after that
 Take care and don't be hard on yourself :hugs:

AFM, DH has decided he's not onboard with IVF. He wants to be done after our IUIs. Not sure how I feel about that yet. I need to dig around in his mind a bit more to find out what's going on.


----------



## wishandwait

Hey kirst I'm so sorry you've had to go through that love, it's truly awful. Your DH sounds wonderful and supportive though, that's great. I know what it's like to feel 'what if I never?' too... The only thing that used to bring me comfort is that of all the couples I knew who had struggled, everyone of them ended up with a baby, some it took 8 years and 5 ivf's but none ended up childless. Hope u continue to recover and enjoy your holiday x

Red and aleja glad your scans are going well and your on the tail end of feeling shit. It does get better! I took so much time off first tri! I also don't know anyone who has had no bleeding/spotting at least once while preggers, scary though! 

Maddy..do you think DH just needs more time? It's harder for them to get their heads around it.... I think because they are genuinely not as smart Hahahha not really! Took my DH a few months to come around to it xx good luck!


----------



## wishandwait

Oh and thanks for all the well wishes guys the shopping has begun!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks so much for the love guys! 
I spoke to the clinic this morning and they said that the black clotting that has been passing is defn not normal. She said its most likely tissue that they missed. Man this has been the most traumatising week, ugh. Had hb and iron checked this morning so will see what happens next.

Maddy- how do you feel about DH not wanting ivf? I think often the boys really worry about us and just can't bare to watch us go through so much? Even though they don't express their fear or emotions like us girls!

Wish- shopping for girl bubbas is the absolute best! So much cute stuff! Are you going to do up bubs room? 

My best friend is in labour as we speak! I am so excited but really nervous too as bub is only 32 weeks. She was having twins but lost one of the boys at 21 weeks. It's going to be a huge rollercoaster delivering them. They have given her steroids for his lungs, so hopefully he keeps cooking for a few more days at least to let the medication kick in. I feel so close to my friend through this pregnancy as we have really shared the battle to fall and stay pregnant together. This is definitely her miracle baby!


----------



## aleja

Kirst I hope your friend's labour goes well. It is great that she has a friend like you to support her through it, who knows what a precious gift this is. 
Excuse my utter ignorance about this but does she have to deliver both babies ? If so gosh that is going to be a rollercoaster of emotions for her I can imagine.

Maddy, that is disappointing to hear about your DH. Perhaps the thought of IVF is too daunting - this isn't surprising. Most of us would have been completely overwhelmed by the idea of IVF before we started but in truth its not that bad. Given you have already done an IUI with injectibles, the IVF cycle will be similar (except for the egg retrieval). Is he at least willing to attend the consultation? I hope so as perhaps learning more about it from the FS may help diffuse his anxiety about it.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear you called the clinic Kirst, hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:

Maddy, it was hard at first for my DH to accept IVF as he didn't want to watch me go through it as he would say " all I have to do is b**w in a cup". See if you can talk to you hubby and ask him what he's concerned about :hugs:

How exciting Wish, can't wait til I start shopping :) I have a feeling that we are going to have a girl!

Aleja, hope you are keeping well :hugs:

AFM still been really sick but at least have 2 weeks off work now :)


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , sorry have been on Internet been down! 

Kristy - so sorry for what you have been through sounds so awful, I hope you are feeling much better now & best wishes for your friend & her early arrival xxx

Wish - congrats Hun & welcome to team pink, any names for girls ???

Miss red & aleja, so happy to hear things are going along nicely xx

Maddy - my dh wasn't keen either but he got over it, I think he hated the idea of being stuck in a room with 80's porn mags & having to fill the cup but he managed, he also thought I would be a horrible mess with all the meds but it really isn't that bad at all xxx

Afm - I'm feeling really disappointed today , the hospital was supposed to call me yesterday with a date for my c-section but they didn't :-( I think this means they are too busy this week & I will have to wait till the following week, I'm just so done now & can't wait any longer but I guess I will have too :-(


----------



## wishandwait

Red woo hoo for time off!!!! 
Taylah hope it happens soon mate. Can you call them and give them a big teary? Worked for my mate they put her in that day. 
Team pink should be called 'team spend' there's soo much cute stuff! Names we like are Johanna (pronounced Yo-hahn-a) it was my Oma's name. I'd probably just spell if with a y though. Save her explaining it forever. I also love Remy and Daisy. Xx anyone else thought of names?


----------



## Maddy40

Kirs_t gosh I'm glad you called the clinic. I hope they didn't miss too much & want to do another D&C. :( 

Taylah good luck hun!

Red yuk to feeling sick but yay for holidays. I've got 10 days off now. I'm surfing the net and DH is sanding the lounge room walls to finish painting - 2 walls were done 6 months ago, so it's about time the other 2 got done!

Well turns out DH is really concerned about the money. We have a shed-load of debt because we bought a house and a car when we came back from overseas 18 months ago. And on one salary we're pretty stretched. DH has been learning English and just recently got a job but it's minimum wage and only 3 days a week. And this week we got the latest stats from the FS office and their live-birth rate for a 41yo is 4.1%.....sigh. Such a hard decision. Anyways....just started meds for 2nd IUI and hopefully we won't need to go any further.


----------



## wishandwait

Oh maddy I totally get that! Money is shit. Our parents helped us out which was lucky. Well fingers crossed for this round mate! Where is your DH from?


----------



## Maddy40

He's from Thailand, which is why DE IVF (using a Thai donor) is in the back of my mind as a possibility.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy I really hope that this one works and you won't have to worry about IVF :hugs:


----------



## Taylah

Wish - cute names & yes I have spent way too much money on all the girly stuff it's just too cute to resist  I tried the tears - I can't do it anymore, it didn't work , I think they know I'm too sane & got it all together ! 

Maddy - can you go to westmead for ivf if nessecary , it really doesn't cost much at all !

Miss red- I hope you really enjoy your time off  

As for me 9 days & counting - I finally got my date, 25th of January , I will get to meet my little girl


----------



## Miss Redknob

Those 9 days are going to go so quick :dance:


----------



## aleja

Oh Taylah 9 days is nothing!!!! However I bet it will feel like a life time for you !!!!

Wish, I like the name Yohanna and Remy they are both nice. My friends son is named Remy but I know some French names are unisex. I like the name Etienne for a girl although technically its a boys name. 
I don't have any names chosen yet but Ive always liked Marnie. Too bad Lily Allen named her new daughter that.. Everyone will assume we copied&#65533;&#65533;

Red, sorry to hear you are sick.. Is that why you think it's a girl? In that case I must be having a boy as I'm feeling ok except for constant indigestion and constipation. Blugh
Having some time of work will make a huge difference. Get lots of R&R time! 

I had my first OB today. Seemed kind of rushed as he was about to go deliver a baby. 
But did have another scan. Saw bubba kicking its little legs &#65533;&#65533;

Hi Maddy, I really hope this IUI works for you so you don't have to worry about the IVF cost. You will have a beautiful baby given your hubby is Thai. My nephew is half Cambodian and he is absolutely gorgeous

Hello Kirst and Take2 x


----------



## Hopeful Cat

hi ladies. my husband and i havent started ivf yet but im almost positive we will have togo down that route. i am 25 and dh is 26 and last month we found out he has azoospermia (zero sperm count) which im 99% sure is unobstructive. so we may have to us donor sperm to have any chance of getting pregnant. anyway im wondering if any of you have medibank private cover and would recommend getting it before ivf in australia?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja, DH and I have always thought we would have a girl if we went through IVF for some reason lol. Are you finding out the sex?

Hi Hopeful Cat, I am with Bupa and all I can really tell you is they only cover your egg collection hospital stay, Medicare will cover some of the cost of your IVF. It will also depend on what cycle you do and how much you will get back with Medicare. Hope this helps :)


----------



## Taylah

Hi red - any reason why you & dh think ivf = girl ?? 
Well it did for me & wish but everyone I know that has done ivf ( 3 ) have all had boys !


----------



## Taylah

8 days & counting


----------



## wishandwait

Hi hopeful cat..I'm with HCF and have top cover, they only cover hospital fee's.... The rebate from Medicare is pretty big though and through monash (who are pricey) we paid about 3500 out of pocket for a full cycle with ICSI... Is TESE possibly an option for you? X
Taylah- 9 days is awesome!!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi hopefulcat- I also have hbf top cover and it only covered hospital stuff. Having said that- with the egg collections and other procedures related to fertility, it has saved us a lot of money!
As wish said- Medicare gives a pretty good rebate. We were out of pocket around 5000 after rebates for a full icsi cycle xxx hope the info helps!

Can't wait to find out what you're having miss red and Aleja! I have heard boys are more common with ivf, but most people I know have had girls! I always wanted a girl, but after coming this far- ill take what ever baby is coming my way :) little boys are such cuties too! 

We are still riding the miscarriage rollercoaster at the moment. Our holiday can't come soon enough. Poor DH had a huge fight with his dad after we first found out (and this is a family that usually never argues) his dad made a comment about 'don't worry about the miscarriage, you've only been married 5 minutes' and of course DH lost it. (We've been married for a year but together for 9 years!) anyway, then completely by accident we forgot his dads birthday on the weekend. They have been avoiding us since the fight and it was also the day of the huge bleed. Ugh. We are in the bad books big time now. 

I know I need time to let my body heal, but I just want to be trying again right now. It feels like the only thing that will help this nightmare. For those of you who have expeienced this too- how long did you wait to try again?

Taylah- 8 more days! Yippee! 

Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Don't know why we think girl, think cause we see more people who have done IVF have girls lol. We are still undecided if we will find out.

8 days Taylah :dance:

Hope you are doing ok Kirst, been thinking of you :hugs: hope things sort the self out with DH's family


----------



## Taylah

Hi guys , just thought I would share with you - when I was first pregnant I didn't find that I fit in with all the ladies in first trimester threads who fell pregnant so easily or even accidentally so I started a thread called ' from assisted conception to first tri ' there were a lot of other ladies who felt the same way & joined me, we kept the same titled thread going in second & now third tri & we are all still together ! Thought it might be a great idea for you guys too ! oh & the feeling of not fitting in does go away by second tri because you stop worrying about all the fertility stuff & start having all the same concerns & feelings as everyone else xxx

Anyway hope everyone is well & for the Sydney girls hope you stayed cool yesterday it was way too hot- I thought I was going to go into labour - lol 

6 days to go for me - can't believe it's finally coming to the end, I'm off to stay in a hotel tonight - The Westin Hotel in the city for some nice 5 star treatment before bubs arrives, it's a special place to us because it's where we had our wedding a long 9 years ago  hubby booked it as a surprise & told me last night !


----------



## aleja

hi girls,
Hopeful Cat, welcome to the thread. i am sorry to hear about your hubby's issue. That would be tough to deal with and if nothing else its great you found out in your early 20's which would give you very good chances of having babies through IVF.

I have Medibank Private and like the others said it only covers the short hospital stay during the egg pick up. 
I am going to use it for obstetrics though which will cover hospital accomodation. 

Kirst, I dont think you guys should beat yourselves up about forgetting FIL's birthday and for being in the bad books. If anything family should be more compassionate during this time. what length of marriage have anything to do with pregnancy loss??? it would hurt at time point:nope:
I am with you on wanting nothing more than a healthy happy baby. Gender doesn't worry me too much.

Miss Red, I am not sure whether I will find out the sex of the bubba. My DH wants a surprise but I doubt we will have the will power to wait it out!!!

Taylah, I feel like I fit into pregnancy threads either which is why I am lingering around here!!! My worry hasn't gone away and each day I expect it to be taken away from me. Getting through the NT scan will be a big milestone for me hopefully.


----------



## Maddy40

Welcome Hopefulcat :flower:...sorry to hear your TTC journey hasn't been what you hoped. Being a total control freak I find the whole TTC process so very frustrating! (We haven't actually started IVF yet either, our consult is next month.)

Red and Aleja...waiting for sex predictions :blue: or :pink:....our FS material def says more boys than girls from IVF but it does seem to skew the other way on this board, doesn't it?

Kirs_t...so sorry about FIL's insensitivity :cry:. Is he always like that, or was he just really really clumsy with his words this one time? After our 11+5 loss we were told to wait one complete cycle before TTC again.

AFM...follie scan Monday and expecting to do our final IUI next weekend. Maybe an Australia Day conception date :) But looking forward, I just found a really great post on another board listing the 2013 costs of IVF at Westmead which would totally put it within our budget :happydance: In fact it seems IVF at Westmead costs less than IUI at our current clinic!


----------



## Kirs_t

Maddy- that's great news about the new clinic! But you never know, I hope you don't need it and this iui is the baby you're meant to have! Keep us posted on how it goes.

Taylah- hope you had a blissful relaxing time at the hotel! What a good idea to have some pampering before baby arrives. Only a few more days to go!
My friend had her little boy- William James. It is seriously such a miracle and just the best thing in the world. Can't wait t hear about your arrival!

Aleja- hope your 12 week scan goes well! So exciting! Xxx

Hope everyone else is good too.

I'm doing heaps better this week. Found out I'm quite badly anaemic after that huge bleed- so physically im actually feeling quite crappy, but I'm much better emotionally. We head down south to the wine region tomorrow and I plan on spending loads of time at the beach and eating yummy food and drinking lots of wine! Just what the doctor ordered I reckon :) 
Still quietly and naively hoping we will have a natural miracle and fall preggo while we are away (we then go on to a 12 week road trip!) but if not, we will be back at the end of march for a fet. 

Xxx


----------



## Taylah

Hi Maddy - I used westmead & was really happy with them , they were really lovely & it worked ! 

We only paid $1450.00 & got back $550.00 (apart fom specialist fees who referred us ) that's all we paid - best of luck Hun hope this iui works & you don't need to go there xxx

Hey kris- t , a trip with lots of wine & yummy food sounds like a great idea for you guys to get back to yourselfs a little bit - enjoy Hun & have a drink for me xxx

Hope everyone else is doing great ! 

4 more sleeps for me ! I am feeling so much pressure / uncomfort & burning downstairs - bub is right down & ready to make her entrance into the world, also very tired as I can't sleep longer than an hour without peeing or needing to roll over which requires a crane to do so - lol


----------



## aleja

Kirst , a 12 week road trip sounds just divine. What places will you be travelling to? I think it's a perfect recipe for a natural BFP x

Maddy I am so happy you have found the clinic. It is so much cheaper than the private ones!!!!

Taylah, it's amazing to think that within a couple days you will have a new baby !!! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Taylah

Thanks guys - 2 more sleeps , I'm starting to get nervous & excited now, had a mani & pedi yesterday along with my 7yo (she loved it ) our last little mother- daughter thing together before bub arrives, my dad is coming to pick her up today she is going to stay with him for 2 nights then my dad will bring her to the hospital after the baby is born & she will come home with my hubby that will be around 4-5 nights away from her, I have never been away from her for that many nights, even though I will see her at the hospital I'm still going to miss her ( just being silly & emotional ) anyway getting hair done today then tomorrow off to hospital for pre-admission paperwork & health checks, come home pack my last minute things for hospital then it will be Friday (d - day ) eeeek , can't believe I'm almost there 

Hope everyone is doing great xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Yay Taylah, good luck!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great news about Westmead Maddy xx

Hope your 12 week scan went well Aleja, I'm having mine on the 5th Feb xx

Can't wait to hear the news of Harper's arrival tomorrow Taylah xx

A 3 month road trip sounds like total bliss Kirst! Hope you are well xx

Hope you and bub are doing well Wish xx

AFM still been very sick but the vomiting is starting to subside :) Sorry I have been away went to the south coast to visit my mum with my sister. Had an awesome time shopping and eating which was nice!!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls,
Taylah it must be so exciting for your DD to finally get to be an older sister . So cute!

I had my NT scan today . It went very well (results better than expected). They poked and proded little bubs and I don't think he/she liked it too much! 
I feel so relieved and happy we even started talking about names over lunch .

Miss Red I hope yours goes just as smoothly x it also sounds like your time off work has been good for you


----------



## Taylah

Congrats aleja xxx

I'm so excited just got my c-section time 7am tomorrow morning ! Wish me luck - I still cant believe it , I get to meet my little girl in less than 24hrs xxx


----------



## Take2

Best of luck taylah! So excited for you and look forward to hearing all about it and your new little cherub xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

It's 7:05am Taylah!!! Hope you are having cuddles with your new little girl!! Xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Is she here??!!! So happy and excited for you taylah!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:coffee:


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , well she is here - Harper Jade born on 25th of jan at 10am exactly weighing a big 3.69 kg's but in true fashion keeping with my worry filled pregnancy she wasn't breathing they had to do CPR for 4 mins & she had to go to nicu - it was the scariest time of my life I didn't even get to see her for 8 hours - thank god she is doing really well now but they are keeping her in the nicu & keeping her cool to prevent any damage caused from lack of oxygen but at the moment she is showing no signs of anything bad, in fact they just woke me up to express more milk cause she is hungry , feisty & chunky . They have done heaps of tests to find out what caused this to happen but no results yet they say very rare especially with an elective c- section , anyway I will update when I know more , thank you all for your support it means so much xx.


----------



## Take2

Oh taylah how scary for you! I'm so glad she's doing we'll now though, congratulations! She's a healthy size considering she arrived before 40 weeks! I'll be interested to hear why she stopped breathing, what a nightmare, you must have been beside yourself! You rest up now and enjoy your miracle x


----------



## Maddy40

Taylah, congratulations! What a scary time that must have been for you. Thank goodness Harper seems to be okay and loving that milk!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see a pic of you new little girl :) How scary for you and DH, hope they can find out what happened xx


----------



## Lyghtning

Just wondering if I can join this thread. I'm in Perth WA and on CD 8 of IVF/ICSI

Congratulations Taylah, wonderful news!


----------



## Take2

Welcome lyghting :) are you on any meds yet?


----------



## Lyghtning

Yes, I've been on Gonal F since Monday and Orgalutran since Friday, Next scan and bloods is tomorrow which is CD10.

I've never had a problem with needles but I'm struggling with doing them myself. Its all for a good cause but be glad with the injections are finished.


----------



## Take2

Good luck! I didn't actually mind the needles. The nasal spray I hated!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi lyghtning- good luck with your cycle! How are you feeling about it all? 
I'm from perth too!

How's everyone going? 

Hope everyone had a good Aussie day and taylah- you are having lots of cuddles with your beautiful little girl! Xxx


----------



## Lyghtning

Feeling very positive but many different emotions going through me at the moment. Nice to hear someone else from Perth


----------



## aleja

Oh Taylah I am so glad to hear little Harper is doing well after a very scary birth experience. That must have been terrifying. I hope she isn't in NICU too long 

Hi lyghtening welcome to the thread&#55357;&#56464;
Is this your first cycle? All the best with the scan


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi aleja, this is my first cycle so all very new to me. Hoping it will be first time lucky.

Readying through the threads there are happy and sad story's.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Lyghtning :wave: I hated the nasel spray but the injections weren't too bad, I am still injecting while pregnant and they are worse than the IVF meds :haha: When is you egg retrieval? Sending you lots of :dust:

Had an awesome Australia Day, I'm down the coast again at my mums :)


----------



## Lyghtning

I haven't heard of the nasal spray which is probably good because I hate nose sprays!

I have no idea when egg retrieval will be, I'm CD10 and scan this morning showed 11 follicles. Is that about right or is it too much?
I need to go back in two days for another scan and bloods. 

ah yes, we had a nice quiet Australia Day. For those of you over east we are thinking of you and hope you stay safe x


----------



## Lyghtning

Just had a phone call, still have another scan and bloods Wednesday but she said it looks like egg retrieval will be Friday


----------



## Take2

11 sounds good to me, good luck!


----------



## Lyghtning

yeah thanks, I was actually worried it was too many and they would cancel the cycle but sounds like its all ok to start. 

Suddenly it all feels a lot more real now


----------



## Miss Redknob

11 is a great number, I had 18 but got 11 mature :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies sorry for the absence I've been sick as a dog!!!! 
TAYLAH CONGRATULATIONS!!! Scary start but you're the first success story of this thread come full circle. So happy for you and your family!! 
Lyghting- welcom! 11 is a great number. I've never heard of a cancellation for too many follicles only not enough. Keep us posted! 
Aleja awesome news about your 12 week scan.. Have you announced yet? 
Red your scan must b coming up too? 
Kirsty- started your holiday yet mate? 
Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Emilina84

Wishnwait you're pregnant! Congrats! Still not joy for me unfortunately. Currently on 3rd round of IVF and trying to be positive :( Did you fall pregnant naturally??


----------



## Miss Redknob

Next Tuesday at 2pm Wish :)


----------



## Maddy40

Red, good luck with the scan :)

Lyghtning, welcome. Hope ER on Friday goes well for you.

Hi everyone else! 

I just booked our IVF consult at Westmead - first available appointment is March 13 but at least I'm in their schedule now :)


----------



## wishandwait

Oh that's great maddy so happy for you! Fingers crossed you won't need it cause your bfp may be 14 days away! X
Em- good to hear from you I wondered how you were going! Yeah we were lucky enough to conceive naturally. Apparently for me to get a bfp I have to book an expensive, non refundable holiday and go on a bender for a fortnight! We're so grateful though. Where are you at with your cycle? 
Red- cant wait to hear about your nt! Will you announce after that? 

Love to all xx


----------



## Lyghtning

Thanks Maddy, good luck with your appointment on 13/13, thats got to be a lucky day.

Wish, if thats what it took then I would do it, prob still cheaper than IVF hey, and a lot more fun.

AFM, I just got the call that confirms Egg Retrieval will be Friday so need to take my trigger at 8pm tonight. 
Then the implant (is that whats its called) be the 6th Feb. 
Then the TWW so 20/02/13 has been marked on the calendar.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear about your appointment at Westmead Maddy xx :dance:

Not sure if we are going to announce it on Facebook Wish xx, DH is just so worried :haha:

Good luck with your ER on Friday hun xx Embryo Transfer will come around so quick xx


----------



## Take2

Cant believe your past the 12 week mark miss Redknob, that's a mile stone. 

AFM- I'm on cd38, my last cycle was 38 days so possibly AF tomorrow. I'm 12dpo, temps still high and spotting after BD on 9dpo. If this cycle is a bust we'll be doing a FET next so crossing all fingers and toes for a natural BFP! 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , finally out of NICU yesterday & home , we have had a terrible hospital stay but so happy to be able to bring Harper home ! 

So glad to hear miss red you are in second tri ! 

Wish - sickness shouldn't last too much longer! 

Take - I hope AF doesn't show up , the spotting could be implantation ! 

MADDY - if you don't want to wait to get into westmead , there is a faster way ! You can get an appointment with a private specialist (they have a list of them ) really quickly - you pay around $200 for you & $150 for your partner to see him & he gets you in straight away for treatment - no need for consult there as the specialist is your consult , the doctor I seen was named dr Alan tong , he has an office at westmead & one at strathfield , let me know if you want his number I will dig it out of my paperwork for you, much faster way of getting in xxx

Oh I will post some pics of Harper some time today , along with my official birth story ( some ladies in third tri are waiting to hear it, so I must get around to writting it )


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, 
Taylah- congratulations on getting harper home! What a special day. I'm so sorry the hospital stay has been so awful. What happened? How are you feeling? Hope you're getting some rest and enjoying your beautiful little girl!

Ok wish- you're up next! Hope you're feeling better too chick xxx

Take- I am hoping and praying you will have some good news from this cycle! Have you done a test? How good would a natural bfp be? Will your fet be for this next cycle if af does end up coming?

Lytning- good luck for your egg retrieval on Friday! Transfer will be here before you know it. Let us know how you go.

Red- cant wait to hear about your scan next week? How are you feeling now? And Aleja? Hope the sickness is starting to go!

Afm- we arrived in melb a couple of days ago and have spent a gorgeous time just eating, drinking and exploring the place. We are starting to unwind, slowly but surely. Just waiting for our car to arrive from perth and then we will start the big road trip!

I'm trying really hard not to be obsessed with where I'm at in my cycle, but it's really hard. Of course we're not even trying this month.... But it's pretty much on my mind all the time. I'm trying not to ruin the trip, wishing to be back home and trying again. Ugh. Hcg was down to 95 on Tuesday, so getting closer to the end of all of this.


----------



## Take2

Taylah- photos pleases I'm dying to see your bubba

Kirsty- glad you're relaxing, you deserve this trip:) I will prob test sat if AF doesn't come before then. A natural BFP would be so amazing words could not explain. If AF comes ill ring the clinic and start the meds for the FET. So next week ill either have a BFP or back on the meds, crossing fingers for the former!


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey Girls,

Taylah, congratulations...that is such wonderful news! Harper is a beautiful name....i love it.

I have been checking on lots of you ladies and your progress and it is lovely to hear the good news. 
Congrats Wish and Miss Redknob and good to hear that things are going well. 
AFM not really any good news to report, but i am delighted to hear things are going well.

All other ladies , good luck with your appointments and procedures.
xx


----------



## Taylah

Taylah"s birth story with pics ( warning traumatic with happy ending )

After going through IVF to fall pregnant, catching parvo virus & having a bad fall my day was finally here ! i was booked into the hospital on the 25th of January for what was supposed to be a very standard elective c-section ( i had an emcs with my first daughter almost 8 years ago ) 
but it wasn't to be - just like most of my pregnancy it was full of worry well in actual fact terrifying , the scariest day of my life ! 

all was going to plan, i was wheeled into the operating room & was given a spinal block then my husband was called back in so he would be there for the birth of our daughter & of course to hold my hand, the surgeon made the incision & that's where things started to go wrong, for some reason unknown to doctors my heart rate dropped dramatically down to around 30 & i immediately did not feel well at all - i felt sick to the stomach & my head felt full of pressure like it was about to explode, i informed the antithesis & he told me he was giving me some medication to bring my heart rate back up, well a bit of panic set in for my health as this did not work & had to be repeated another 2 times so in total i was given 3 doses of medication to bring my heart rate back to normal. this seemed to work & the room settled, it was time to pull my daughter out, she was born at exactly 10am & that's where the real trouble began, i saw a quick glimpse of her as she was taken out of me & they said they would hand her to me in a minute - that never happened, within seconds i heard them on the phone saying NEONATAL EMERGENCY NEONATAL EMERGENCY CODE THIS & CODE THAT -my heart sank i immediately began crying knowing my baby was in danger, i turned to my husband so frightened asking him is she ok? whats going on? his response was i cant see anything there are too many people around her because within 30 secs there were a team of specialists there to treat her, i could hear them saying we are incubating her & counting giving her tiny heart chest compression's, the last thing i heard was she is not responding lets move her & as quick as that she & the specialist team were gone , leaving me on the operating table crying my eyes out terrified, thay gave me drugs to calm me down because my blood pressure was way too high & said if i didn't calm down they would have to put me to sleep to sew me up, that's the last thing i wanted so i tried my best to stay calm, about 10 mins later while i was still be put back together a specialist came & told me they got her heart going but it wasnt for at least 4 mins & they had tubes down her throat helping her breathe & he would let me know how she was as soon as they knew anything further, i asked if my husband could go be with her & he said not at this point.

They finished putting me back together & wheeled me into recovery, i was shaking like crazy, my blood pressure was sky high, i was freezing , numb & so very scared, my husband & i sat there not saying much just looking at each other, every now & then he would say don't worry its going to be ok but we both knew he was just as scared as me, while we were in recovery we kept asking the nurses to go call someone & find out what was going on but the only reply we would get from the NICU was we are working on her, 2 hours had passed & we started thinking the worst saying to each other this is taking too long it can't be good at all & then i was taken up to the maternity ward where i could hear babies crying & i just kept thinking i don't have my baby, the nurse from recovery handed me over to the midwife in maternity & she wanted to check me - i said NO i just want you to check on my baby. she went away breifly & came back saying someone from NICU would be there soon to speak to us, we waited for around another hour & finally someone arrived to speak to us .

The news was as good as it could be at the time - she was alive, her heart was beating & she was breathing on her own but she wasnt very responsive, they immediately cooled her (put ice packs all over her) to prevent any damage due to lack of oxygen & said this process will go on for three days & its just a waiting game to see how she goes, in the mean time of course they were doing every test under the sun to see why this happened & if there was going to be anything wrong with her, they said my husband was allowd to go down & see her within the next hour.

My husband went to see our baby & she was purple from the cooling & had tubes down her throat & needles & drips stuck in her everywhere as well as things stuck all over her head to test brain wave activity etc, he took a video for me & it was just devastating to see my brand new baby looking like that, i begged them to put me in a wheel chair & take me to her but they refused as i had just come out of surgery. 

by 8pm that night i was so upset & my blood pressure was still really high so they thought it might calm me if they wheeled me down to NICU in my bed but warned i may not be able to get right up to her because of the lack of room in the NICU, the staff at the NICU were lovely & moved some tiny premmy babies out of the way so i could at least touch her hand , i was still really drugged from the morphein they gave me to calm me that i was struggling to keep my eyes open but was just so happy to see her.

in the middle of the night a nurse came in from NICU my heart dropped i thought it was bad news but she came to tell me my baby was doing well & they wanted to express some of my milk to feed to her through a syringe so a midwife squeezed & squeezed to get some out .

the next morning came & at 6am i begged the midwife to take the catheder out so i could get into a wheel chair & go & see my baby , which they did & although i was in a huge amount of pain i got there & was greeted with great news - all her tests including brain, liver & kidneys were all normal, they told me she has been through a major trauma & will probably be in the NICU for weeks , by that night she had improved so much they said they would start to rewarm her slowly over the next 12 hours which they did & she started to improve even more , i was finally able to hold my precious girl & try to breast feed her, which she refused as she was being fed via drips etc but they still wanted me to try, the doctors were calling her fast recovery a miracle, they even drew a pair of boxing gloves on her name tag because they said she was a champion fighter, we spent the next 4 days in the NICU where i was going down every 3-4 hours with expressed milk & trying to breast feed her, it was exhausting but she began to feed & just got so much better each day & passed every single test with flying colours that they discharged her & we got to come home.

since being home our beautiful Harper Jade has gone from strength to strength she is eating sleeping & pooping perfectly & i am so very much in love with her and amazed at the strength & resilience she has shown after everything she has been through in her short life 

trying to post more photos - try again soon
 



Attached Files:







Harpers first photos 089.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wishandwait

Taylah your story is terrifying, you are so brave to have been through that it sounds like lil Harper had a truly rocky start. In saying that she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Honestly what a divine little baby you have. So happy you guys are home truly. Only strength to strength from here.

Kirsty and take- I really hope you guys both get that old fashioned bfp this cycle! I hope your both enjoying lots of wine and sushi in the mean time. 

Dancingqueen so good to hear from you mate I wondered how you were doing! Xx


----------



## Take2

Oh Taylor what a scary time for you but the result is that adorable little darling, seriously what a cutie :)


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi,
You must feel like you have been to hell and back you poor thing! I was horrified for you at times reading that. You must be so relieved to have her home. 

She is divine! Absolutely beautiful. I love the bit about the boxing gloves....there will be no messing with your little girl she sounds as strong as an ox.
Congratulations again to you both.
Thanks Wish XX

x


----------



## Maddy40

Take, gosh I bet you'll be on tenterhooks until testing Saturday. FX for you!

Taylah your story just chilled me to my bones. I am so sorry that Harper's birth experience was so traumatic but so wonderful to hear that she is well and you are safely home. I'm booked in with Dr Melhem as a private patient, she's the only Dr that had any appointment for a new patient before the end of March. I couldn't get into Dr Smith or anyone else before easter! Apparently the new year is when heaps of new patients sign up so they're filling up quick. That's okay though, we're good with it :)


----------



## aleja

Oh Taylah what a traumatic experience for you all. Did the doctors figure out why this happened? Were you in a private or public hospital . 
Your girl is just beautiful and a true miracle x 

Hey dancingqueen and emilina it is nice to hear from you again x

Kirst I can see how it would be hard to let go of obsessing about TTC . I was the same during a holiday we went on last year to Hawaii . I was trying to be all relaxed but still keeping track of my cycle etc. my DH was slightly annoyed at me! I hope you have more luck than I did x 

Red GL with the scan. I am not doing the FB at all . I'm still nervous plus I am liking having a little secret ! Having said that we did tell some family now and as expected they told other relatives so its spread like wild flowers . The rest of friends I will tell as I see them 

Lyghtenjng I hope your EC goes smoothly tomorrow .. 11 follies is fine that can still be a few eggs in there. 

Hello to Wish, Take2, Maddy and anyone else I have missed. It's nice having such an active thread


----------



## wishandwait

Thought I'd post a bump pic! Midwife told me I shouldn't put on more than 8 kgs...WOOPS... Already halfway to that target. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Miss Redknob

What a horrible experience Taylah!! I am so glad the you are all ok :hugs: There are no words to describe how gorgeous little Harper is, she is going to be a fighter xx

Love the bump pic Wish xx

Great to hear from you DancingQueen, still have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Lyghtning

Getting all excited about Egg Retrieval tomorrow.

Got a question, if its successful and I am lucky enough to get a BFP, what is considered conceptions date?
Would be Egg Retrieval day when sperm meets egg or Embryo Transfer when its put inside me???
I'm thinking Egg Retrieval day


----------



## wishandwait

So excited for you lyghtning... Conception is considered retrival day x good luck!


----------



## Taylah

Thanks ladies, it was such a scary time but so worth it now to have my beautiful baby girl in my arms.
its 3am so guess what I'm doing ? Up breast feeding of course, so funny i was dreading the lack of sleep but i just dont seem to mind getting up for Harper ! I will try to post some updated pics , when I tried yesterday it kept saying file is too large , will try something different tomorrow ! 

Wish - what a cute bump pic ! 

Dancing queen - so good to hear from you, don't give up hope Hun , it is worth all the heart ache ! 

Lightning - GL with your egg retrieval xxx

Hi aleja, miss red , Maddy & anyone I missed xxx


----------



## Take2

Lyghting- good luck tomorrow, make sure you keep up your fluid intake after the procedure and take it easy, rest up for transfer day..sending you loads of baby dust

Wish- Yummy Mummy or what!!! :)

Well I'm a bit deflated this morning. AF showed up this morning. These last 2 cycles after the failed IVF have been 38 days which according to my temps I ovulated cd26. Prior to this my cycles were between 29 and 32 days. So all these meds have screwed up my hormones I guess. My partner spoke to our fertility nurse yesterday and told her about the increase in cycle length and random spotting and she thinks we should run some tests again. Sigh! Anyways looks like its FET for me this month. On a positive note she did say she was open to discussing transferring 2 embys this time :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Taylah- that story was absolutely horrifying. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. 
But my god- that is the cutest little girl I have ever seen!!! Congrats, she is gorgeous!

Wish- yummy mummy is right!! You look amazing!! Keep the pics coming as that beautiful bubba grows :)

Take - that really sucks that af arrived :( but exciting that fet is here! I found the fet cycle went so quickly! Hopefully only a month till your bfp! Let us know how how the tests go.

Thinking of you today lightning xxx


----------



## Take2

ok so I'm confused now, I presumed when i went to the bathroom this morning and there was bright red blood when I wiped (sorry TMI) that AF had arrived but since then nothing but a tiny amount of brown and nothing at all last couple of hours. So either AF is playing games or I'm still in the game. I'm testing tomorrow which will be 14dpo, fingers crossed!

Kirsty- Hows the trip going?


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya,

Oh Take, hopefully you are still in the game...you never know. will keep it all crossed for you.
My AF did something similar last time, i felt like i was at the loo every five minutes inspecting my knickers!!! and it was a week late...completely messing with my head. Oh i hope it is good news for you XX

Wish...you look great! very yummy mummy indeed! go girl!

Aleja, im so glad you are past twelve weeks, that is great news, must be quite a relief getting to that.

Lyghtning- hope the Retrieval goes really well for you today..its exciting and such a nervous thing all at once, but good that you hopefully have the weekend to rest.

Miss Red, am glad to hear all is well. 

Hi to Emiline and Maddy...sorry if i have missed anyone
xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope everything went well today Lyghtning xx

Really hope you are still in the running Take, got everything crossed for you xx

Hope all you other ladies are well xx

Well DH and I caved today and bought our nursery furniture, pram and car seat as the baby store we love has been sold and they were having a massive sale :) couldn't help myself :haha:


----------



## Take2

Dancing queen- it seems our bodies just love to play games. I rang the clinic and they got me to have a beta at lunch time, just got the call with the negative result so I'm out. So now the joy of waiting for AF that seems to be missing in action. Just want to get started on the next cycle and do out FET.
My poor partner is copping my crappy mood this afternoon. I know he feels so guilty as our problem is male factor but I'm just not in the mood for being understanding, prom PMS lol. I just feel like its all on me now, the meds, the ultrasounds, the transfer. As we are doing a FET he literally has NOTHING to do with this round. His job is all done. Sigh!! Anyway I will shake this nasty arse mood off and get on with it. Sorry for my big whinge session ladies.
Lyghtning- I hope you are one of the first time lucky ones and that you've got through today well.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sending you lots of :hugs: Take xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Take - that is so crappy. The whole thing is just so bloody unfair. Glad you could come here to vent a little. I know what you mean about feeling like its up to you to do everything with the ivf. I feel like that and it's a problem with both Dh and I. I'm also in a poop - and I'm mid cycle so can't even blame pms :) thinking of you and wishing you love and luck for this next cycle. Xxx

Miss red- that is so so exciting!!! What did you pick? I bet it feels more real now! X


----------



## Miss Redknob

It is exciting Kirst :) We got the Bugaboo Cameleon 3, Safe n Sound Platnium car seat and the Boori Sleigh Royale cot, change table, tall boy and bassinet!!


----------



## Lyghtning

Take 2, Sorry to hear that, I hope this cycle moves faster for you. 

Miss Redknob, how exciting! I will be so special once you start to actually use it all 

AFM, I had egg retrieval this morning and I don't know whether to be happy or gutted, a little bit of both really.

They retrieved 25 eggs, 19 of which are mature enough to use but because there were so many they are doing a 'freeze all' which means no transfer on Wednesday. 
They say I have to rest my ovaries for a month after my next period so I think we're looking at late march to do what I though was going to happen in 5 days.

I am so happy to get so many eggs, I hope 70% fertilise and 40% turn into blastocysts like the statistics say but I'm so gutted to play the waiting game again


----------



## Take2

Good evening ladies!! What a day! Just got back from a fish and chips in the park with my partner and daughter and her friend from school, great blues band was playing and the kids danced, very relaxing. Not before I stomped around all arvo snapping at Wayne, poor guy! I lost my shit..had a minor dummy spit about the situation..and now feeling heaps better. He very patiently let me get it off my chest bless him.
Home now and enjoying a cider, AF seems to be kicking in as we speak so why the hell not I say!!
So nice to talk to all of you guys, people who know exactly what you're feeling and no judgement is passed.
Taylah, wish, aleja and Miss redknob, your stories keep me motivated and hopeful that we will get there eventually.
Kirsty- I think about you and everything you've been through and feel I have nothing to complain about, would be so nice to have a drink together and have a good whinge but I'll settle with drinking as I type and I'll picture you enjoying a drink as you read this lol. Hang in there and hopefully soon you and I will have our BFPs soon too.
Lyghtning- I can only imagine how completely frustrating it must be for you to now have to wait. Great numbers though and with luck and a bit of rest your body will be in the best possible condition to implant when you finally get to transfer.
Dancing queen- Thinking of you as I know this journey has been as long for you as almost anyone, hang in there!!
Anyone else I've missed, big hello and hope you all have a top weekend.
Over and out from me and cheers :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Take your message made me smile! Glad you're feeling a little better xxx


----------



## Lyghtning

just a little update, of the 19 eggs retrieved yesterday 16 have fertilised. I'm over the moon with that. Will find out Monday how many turn into Blastocysts.
Then just the 2mw (2 month wait) to put them in. Will just have to keep myself busy. Will be looking on hear and hope to see a lot of BFP's


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic Lyghtning :dance:


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya,

Congrats Lyhtning on getting so many eggs and a good sign too that so many are mature & fertilised you poor thing though you must be feeling as tender as getting all those removed. 
As someone else said ...keep the water going and rest up as much as you can! You deserve it after what you have just done!

Take- you are funny, your message too made me laugh. It is so nice that we can all relate to those moods and days when you just feel like screaming at DH saying " why do i have to do feckin everything? you stick needles in yourself , have scans every other day up your hoo haa, then shove pessaries up your hoo haa, have limited caffeine , limited exercise and no alcohol!! sorry not that i'm bitter about it!lol
Enjoy your cider girl!! :)
Kirsty so sorry to hear it didn't work out this time hun, sending hugs.xx

Miss Red....all your new stuff sounds lovely...hard to refuse it when it's all going on sale too.Wahooo

Have a great weekend ladies.

XXXX


----------



## Take2

Dancing queen- Just had a good old giggle reading that. I never would have imagined that when trying to conceive I'd have so many different people looking and fiddling up my hoo haa..and very rarely is it actually the person I'm trying to conceive with lol.

Lyghtning- your numbers sound really good, how exciting and I look forward to hearing how they all develop

AFM my stop start period/spotting/not period continues. A couple of very light amounts of blood last night and this morning and the smallest brown spotting for the rest of the day, seriously I could nearly get away with not even using a liner..a panty liner is more than handling this barely there amount of blood..not sure weather I count this as my period or not..so frustrating!


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Take- you just never know....hang in there lady!!
xx


----------



## wishandwait

Take that's so shit! I remember the cycle I had before I was due to start meds was the longest I had ever had. I use to average 25-28 days max but that one was like 35!!! It felt so much like my body was working against me! You poor thing! Hopefully it is your period and this is your cycle.. If it is you are technically a few days pregnant right now haha. My clinic had higher success rates for frozen than fresh I hope it's true for you. 
Lyghtning-Sucks that you can't go straight to transfer but they are some amazing numbers! I ended up with 1 embie so you guys are miles ahead. Rest up, there's a great chance you could have a summer baby yet!
Kristi- glad you're enjoying your holiday mate.. Hope you are drinking heaps of wine and lapping up the sun. It's impossible not to focus on cycles so don't feel bad about it xx
Dancing queen- it's awesome to see your name popping up again! Are you guys taking a break? 
Taylah- how's that princess?
Maddy? How's the 2ww? So exciting!
And red.... Yay for nursery furniture! Feels good doesn't it? 
Love to all xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Monday everyone :hi: Hope everyone is good!

Take..gosh the spotting must be so frustrating. How dare your body hold up proceedings :haha:

Lyghtning..hope you are recovering okay from ER, when is your transfer?

Oh Red..love the Boori furniture :thumbup: Is it all delivered and set up yet? Do we get pics?!

Kristi...holiday chick - you lucky thing :wine:

Dancing Queen - hi there :flower:!

AFM....in the TWW on days off... :laundry::hangwashing::iron::dishes:

Does anyone know about Progesterone & E2 levels in the luteal phase? I'm on progesterone bullets (ewww BIG :shock: the first few times I stood up after the mandatory 30 mins lie-down). Nurse said today my 7dpiui levels (347) are "great, everything is looking really really hopeful". Sometimes I just wish they would get a computer to read out the results so you can't try to pick up any unspoken hints!


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi Maddy, still very very uncomfortable from ER, looks like I'm already 5 months pregnant, I have a large fluid build up and in a bit of pain. My estrogens levels were over 10,000 so all in all my pain and discomfort is to be expected. 

Its a very bitter/sweet situation as they retrieved 25 eggs 
Bitter = they are doing a 'freeze all' which means a 2 month wait (makes the 2ww wait seem like nothing) I need to wait until my period starts, then wait the entire cycle until my next period starts. I'm devastated but understand the health implications.

Sweet = out of the 25 eggs, 19 were mature. 16 fertilised and found out today that 12 have divided into embyro's. Will know Wednesday how many blastocysts we will have for freezing. 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there, no matter what stage you are at


----------



## Maddy40

Lyghtning glad you are well on your way, although I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. 12 seems like a lot to me, but the other ladies here will know more than me :) xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Girls :)

I know Wish it is very exciting :dance:

Maddy I have it all on layby as I don't need it yet :haha: But I will post pics I promise :)

Hope you feel better soon Lyghtning :hugs: That is fantastic that you have 12 growing!!

AFM - this pregnancy just keeps getting better, I have been suffering from a itchy woo haa and my OB did a swab lasy week and it came back with mild, mild thrush and Group B Strep positive. Have to take antibiotics the rest of the pregnancy :(


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi girls,

Ah Miss Red, that is rotten!you poor thing, antibiotics until the end??!! well hopefully they will stop you itching, gosh there is nothing nearly as bad as an itchy hoo haa! and it's always in a bloody public place too were you have to stand and cross your legs for some minor relief

Lynhtning hope the bloating subsides soon, although that really was a great result there so at least it has been for some good. :)
Kristi , hope the holiday is going well , enjoy it all !!


Hey Maddy:)

Wish we aren't taking a break at the mo, i had two blastocysts transferred last Wednesday, but you know i am nearly frightened to even say anything as i feel like i am tempting fate and every time i even think about being pregnant ...it just isn't going to happen!! Yes screwed up i know, but i have a feeling AF is coming so i am NOT letting myself get excited in any way.

Has anyone been watching the two girls on M K Rules from NSW? I i want to smack them!!! How rude!!

Aleja, hope you are feeling well hun.
Sorry to anyone i have missed

xx


----------



## wishandwait

Dancing queen- I know exactly how you feel.. Even when I did get a bfp I didnt hold my breath... its just a but of srlf preservation babe xxx I won't say a thing and just secretly cross my fingers for you x

Red- arrgghhh.. I found out I had a latex allergy.. After my first Pap smear...I had to stop for fuel and I nearly backed up to a pole like a horse. Not my finest moment. 

Lyghting- 12 is unreal. Keep us updated

Maddy- don't know much about the numbers chic, those pessaries gave me major headaches though which have come back with a vengeance since week 15 :( hoping you're doing ok x

And for all those who have been round since the start MJ had a beautiful baby boy today yay! A true miracle baby. Her story gave me so much faith so it's amazing to see it come full circle x


----------



## wishandwait

And dancing queen- those little shits on MKR drive me nuts. Hope they crash and burn tonight hahah


----------



## Take2

wish- you are a funny lady I am cracking up at your 'horse backing up on pole' comment, nothing worse than an itchy hoo haa!!! Men seem to think its socially acceptable to rearrange their fruit basket any time they wish, we on the other hand just have to stand rigidly flexing our pelvic floor muscles and suffering.

dancing queen- watching MKR right now..they are copping some serious karma tonight lol

AFM- Spoke to the nurse today about my FET cycle. Asked her whether I should be concerned about the fact that my cycles have been longer since the failed IVF and also should I be worried about the spotting, she says 'I can't answer that, you'll have ask the doctor, he is the gynaecologist not me'.
I thought that was a little rude but when I said ok I would like to talk to him she tries to organise an appointment for tomorrow. I have to travel almost 2 hours down there so I asked if she could talk to him first because I don't want to miss work if he isn't concerned.
She calls me back saying he wants to treat this cycle as a 'trial' cycle to see if I'm ovulating and just do clomid and ultrasound and postpone our FET. I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating still, just much later, and is that a concern for a FET?
Anyway my partner rang and asked if he could travel down and attend the appointment on behalf of the two of us to ask our questions, the nurse said 'no I don't think that's necessary', he said 'sorry we have questions that you can't answer so sorry it is' so they've agreed to a skype conference tomorrow at 5pm to answer our questions. We don't want to spend $1500 or there a bouts if my body isn't capable of sustaining a pregnancy for whatever reason. If there is a problem we want to correct it first.
Anyway was frustrating but hopefully tomorrow we'll get some answers.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!
Wish- i absolutely love to hear the full circle stories! They definitely inspire and give hope! Your story does too xxx

Miss red - ouch! That really sucks about being on abs for the rest of the pregnancy :( hope things are better soon! How are u feeling now? Have you got a bump yet?
Aleja how bout you? Pics girls :) 

Lyghtning- that is a brilliant number of fertilised eggs lady! I know it's frustrating to wait but hopefully that fet is your lil baby! Hope you're resting up and recovering. I reckon er is tough! Keep us posted on how you're going.

Dancing- oh I just read when you transferred and got a rush of excitement! Won't jinx you at all- but quietly hopeful for your good news xxx

Take- how's it going? That cycle of yours decided to play?

Maddy! Not too sure bout the luteal phase levels but google graphs with menstrual cycle hormones. Might help? I hope this is good news for you too! Keep us posted.

Taylah- how is that beautiful little girl of yours? What a cutie! I hope you're getting some rest Hun.

AFM- the trip is awesome but peppered with days when I end up in tears. We've been driving the great ocean road and just having a glass of wine over looking the beach! Need to have a blood test tomorrow (weekly till my hcg gets to less than 5) last week it was down to 95 but a preggo test today was still positive. Far out- its 4 weeks since d&c! This first period is going to be tough emotionally I think.


----------



## Miss Redknob

DancingQueen I have everything crossed for you hun xx

Wish I can not stand those two girls on MKR they are driving me crazy!! Yeah long course of antibiotics and a drips whilst in labour and while delivering :( xx

Take, I really hope the conference goes well tomorrow :hugs: what a rude nurse!! xx

So glad to hear your trip is going well Kirst, wish I was there enjoying a glass of :wine: with you xx I have got a bit of a belly going on, but DH hasn't taken a pic, I will have to get on to him :haha:


----------



## aleja

Kirst, it does seem like a bittersweet time for you hon. I hope you enjoy those wines because it may not be long before you will be off the alcohol for at least 9 months x

Maddy, those P4 levels sound excellent.. I think anything over 30 is suitable for sustaining a pregnancy. 

Dancingqueen I barely mentioned my last FET for the same reason as you. Its hard to stay hopeful when the previous ones havent worked. I am thinking of you and hang in there

Lyghtening 12 embryos is amazing you will have plenty to freeze 

Take2, my ICSI cycle last year completely stuffed my natural cycles. The first one after IVF was something ridiculous like 46 days. I got placed on provera and did Acupuncture to help AF come . Then the subsequent cycle I didn't ovulate so FS put me on clomid to continue with a FET. 
I too was constantly annoyed with DH who didn't have to do anything except show up to the transfers. 
I hope your AF comes properly but if not I recommend Acu or provera

Ms Red yikes an itchy hoo haa is no fun. Why are the antibiotics taken for so long? 
That is lovely about the baby furniture. I have been thinking of going to have a look but it still doesn't feel real for me!!! Despite the fact my tummy is now starting to show. I still haven't told my work - I am just wearing baggy work shirts and the same skirt every day


----------



## wishandwait

Hey red and aleja I cannot wait to see those bump pics! 
PS Ladies- watching 'Troy'... my god there are some hot specimens in next to no clothing running about looking amazing..!!!


----------



## Take2

So the doctor agreed its best to be 100% sure my body is doing everything it should be and my hormone levels are right before we invest our emotions, money and time into a FET cycle. He has decided to treat this cycle as a test cycle, I'm doing clomid days 5-9 (last night was the first dose), then cd12 ultrasound and cd21 progesterone test. He wants to be certain I still respond well to clomid and I am definitely ovulating and that my progesterone levels are where they need to be after ovulation.
So a bit disappointing to postpone our FET but I'd much rather give it the best chance of success by ensuring my body is in the best possible state to achieve pregnancy. And it is a clomid cycle so I guess we have a small chance of getting pregnant this cycle anyway. Wouldn't that be lovely!!
Hope everyone is well and looking forward to more updates on bumps, 2ww and transfers, and anything else that may be going on with anyone x


----------



## Lyghtning

Take2, I kind of know how you feel, we cant do our FET for another 7 weeks or so because I had such bad OHSS after Egg Retrieval. I understand all the reasons for it and know if we get pregnant, the pregnancy will have a better chance if we wait but its still hard. I guess because I'm 38 I just want it all to happen sooner rather than later but got to do what the doctors say huh. Good luck !!!


----------



## Lyghtning

and just an update, this OHSS sucks. Its been 5 days now and I'm only just starting to walk normally and be able get about. My tummy still looks very bloated as if I'm 5 months preggers and I keep rubbing it. Any one would think I am actually pregnant so praying no one actually asks if I am. Not sure how I would handle it.


----------



## danc1ingqueen

hey
Lovely ladies, hope you are all having a good day.:)

I feel like poo today.....every one at work keeps asking am i ok as i am very quiet ( which is unusual for me) . I just feel like i wanna go and bury myself in a big bloody hole!
I bought 3 preggo tests today but am shitting myself at the thought of even using them.
Sorry am a misery guts today.:(
I really want a wine!!!!
PS Thanks for listening.xx


----------



## Maddy40

Danc1ngQueen me too...not really up to writing anything but I just WANT a big cold :wine: ...I have bloods Thursday and Saturday - last cycle i was hanging out to get news, this cycle I just don't want to know...


----------



## Take2

Lytning, dancing and Maddy big hugs to you all. I'm sending so many good wishes to you 2 in the 2ww, I really hope you both get your BFPs this round. Stay strong and hang in there with all your fingers and toes crossed x


----------



## wishandwait

Oh Maddy and dancing queen! I'm thinking of you ladies..
It's impossible for it not to invade your every waking thought, the only thing that gave me any comfort was knowing that either way I was only getting closer to my baby. A sneaky small wine isn't the worst thing ever.. Xxxxxx hopping so hard for you guys


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Thanks so much girls.

Maddy sending you a massive HUG!!

Lyghtning, hope you are doing ok:) Hugs for you too...in fact hugs for you all for being so lovely.
Wish, you are so tight, it starts invading your every thought! I have just made myself a wine spritzer....just a small one! :) instantly helping...

xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Well I was so excited to read the newspaper headline 'Regular medication in pregnancy can reduce headaches, stress and weight gain'....shattered to read on and realize it actually said 'meditation.' No way hippy day-naps! I want some pills! Hahahaha 

1000 posts girls xxx


----------



## aleja

Wish, I totally agree with the pills if they work. 
yes it seems meditation and calmbirth is all the rage these days. It's whatever floats your boat I think and I wouldn't be turning down an epi to keep chanting and meditating if it came to that 

Girls, I had wine, beer, coffee, went to a music festival all during my last FET. A little wine for self care is completely ok x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lyghtning I had mild OHSS and that's why I think my fresh cycle didn't work! I was so uncomfortable and looked 5 months pregnant, my DH kept rubbing it saying I can't wait til you are this bog for real :haha: Hope you feel better soon hun xx

Take really hope the doctor's plan works and and your body does what it is suppose to do or you get a clomid bfp :dust: xx

Dancing, hope the reason for being down today is because your pregnant, I was down a few days before my bfp xx

Maddy sending you lots of :hugs: xx

Aleja and Wish hope you are both well xx

AFM had our NT scan all went well, measurement was 1.68mm and told we are low risk.


----------



## Kirs_t

Great news bout the scan miss red! Xxx

Dancing - am holding my breath for you! Have you tested yet? Sending so much love and hope!

Take- fingers crossed for this cycle! Clomid might do the trick and no fet needed :)

Hi to everyone else, will pop in to write more soon! 
Xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

- aleja, you are completely right! Sometimes wine is the only answer in a tww! Hope you're feeling great :) xxx


----------



## Take2

sigh!! seriously I found out 3 people I know are pregnant in the last week. So I have at least 6 friends pregnant at the moment. Of course I'm happy for all of them but..well you all know the feeling.
One is a friend of a friend who went through her first IVF at the same time as me. It sounds terrible but I was so sure if either of us would get pregnant it'd be me. She is 4 years older than me, always been quite under weight and has health issues. Of course I'm happy for her because I realise I have more time on my side to make this happen but how is it her body accepts a pregnancy and mine doesn't. I'm 32 so still on the younger side, I'm a healthy weight, I eat well and exercise, seriously its REALLY frustrating.
And another good friend has just asked me to be her bridesmaid in March next year, of course I said yes and I am really excited, and then she tells me the other bridesmaid is pregnant, 12 months ago this girl had massive problems with her hormones and periods and was told she would never conceive naturally, and guess what?? they did of course. And now I'm wondering if I will have had just had a baby or could be heavily pregnant for the wedding..or worse..still not pregnant.
Anyways I just needed a little rant, good to get these things off your chest with people who understand!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi y'all....picked up my IVF referral letter yesterday to send off with my pack of test results etc. Blood test this morning at 10dpiui and this p.m. but not feeling confident at all. 

But a bit excited that ToysRUs are having their once-a-year baby sale next week. Can't wait to buy a few bits for my brother and SIL. Our local one have already started marking stuff down - I just got some winter Bonds stuff (last season) down from $27 to $8. Love a bargain!


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya,
Miss REd, that is fantastic news on the scan, you must be delighted to be low risk and all is going well! YAY!!
Maddy, i hope your bloods went well today thinking of you. Those are some bargains at ToysRus...love a bargain myself...all my mates have babies so i might down there! Like i have any money to spend!!lol

Take it would be so wonderful if you got a bfp and didn't have any more of this crap to do. I will keep it all crossed for you. 
I am to be a bridesmaid at the end of May in the UK, and i obviously would love to be, but if i get preggo i am not doing the flight. I am on blood thinners and its just too risky. It's frustratning just not knowing were you will be at!

Wish you made me laugh on the meditation bit! haha. Yes it seems to be this calm birth is all the rage i have had a couple of mates do it, one just had a little girl last week...she said if she had to do it again...she would take the drugs!!:)

Hope you are going good lyghtning. 
Hi to Aleja....i did enjoy my little wine last night. X

Love to anyone i have missed
xx


----------



## valentine1

Hi ladies!

I've only posted here once and forgot about this thread!

Hubby & I have just decided to go ahead with IVF. I'm unexplained but hubby had low count, not terrible but not great. So we had a choice to keep trying or icsi and we've chosen icsi! Follow up appt in 2 weeks to get hubby's carrier bloods back. Sooo excited and so anxious too!

How long after you ladies decided or were told to go ahead with ivf did the process start for you? I'm so scared we won't even start ivf for 2-3 months with all the waiting for appts and going on BCP (just found this out :( ) and I'm struggling with all this waiting argh!

Just done a bit of reading of all you ladies recent updates!

So excited for those of you who've gotten their BFP, gives me so much hope that it will happen for me at some stage! 

And for those who haven't yet, I really hope you get your BFP soon! Here's hoping 2013 is the year!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Been trying to get onto the website Maddy and it's not working :growlmad:

Valentine, nice to hear from you :) I had my appointment with the Dr on the 31st May and was scheduled for ER on the 21st September but I was PGD! Was on the BCP for 6 weeks prior to ER xx


----------



## Maddy40

Heya, Valentine congrats on making the decision to move ahead. 

Got blood results and looks like another chemical preg here - HCG is only 2.3 which is so low they don't even count it as possibly viable. Plus my progesterone has dropped 50% since Monday even with hoo-haa bullets per day. I may have sounded slightly freaked...suddenly the FS has a cancellation and his office has moved our IVF consult to tomorrow so we can discuss with him whether to start a 3rd IUI cycle next week or not.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww Maddy, can they run another blood test? There are so many stories about women with low rising HCG levels? Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

Oh maddy I'm sorry mate. Hoping for good news for you guys tomorrow. 

Red- congrats on the good news from nt! It's such a relief. 

Take- Its so shit getting news about others pregnancies. I stopped feeling guilt about it a long time ago. It's such a private kind of sadness and unless you've lived it, you won't understand it. There's a really good chance you won't be making that wedding though, I'm hoping you don't get there for the best kind of reason! 

Dancingqueen- I spent the first 4 weeks of my pregnancy wasted! Woops. We were on holidays and I was told I couldn't conceive so I did the only natural thing and drank the shop dry. It's a crazy hard time babe! Enjoy a fat Sav!!! 

How the holiday Kirst? 

Bump pic aleja? 

On the hippy drug front... I booked into the hospital the other day and my midwife asked me 'Have you put any thought into how you would like to have this baby?' I looked at my husband and then at her and said very seriously 'Craig and I have done a lot of research and I would like a general anesthetic please.' She didn't think my joke was funny. Honestly though I kinda feel like labour is a competive sport with women and unless your labour was at least 32 hours long, totally drug-free and you tore vagina to butt then you're not really a mother and you don't love your child as much. My motto is 'no shame in no pain' hahahaha start the epi now! If men gave birth 'natural' would only be an option if you were stuck in a cave and there was no peyote around hahah. Anyways.. 

Hi to any I've missed


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can't remember if I asked you wish, are you and DH going to find out the gender?


----------



## wishandwait

Yeah Red we're having a girl! Got a gender scan at 16 weeks. Have my 20 week scan Monday. It's a completley individual choice but I'm so happy we found out. We call her 'her' now, she's got a lil identity if you know what I mean? Are you guys going to find out?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh that's right!! I use to have the best memory before falling pregnant :haha: We are hoping to find out in 2 weeks at 16 weeks. I agree it is personal choice. My DH thinks it's a girl and I am saying boy :)


----------



## Take2

Maddy- I hope your a slow riser, crossing my fingers for you

Wish- You are one funny lady, that midwife did not appreciate your humour..cracked me up! 
I know what you mean about labour being a competitive sport..my labour with my daughter was 5.5 hours long and anytime I tell my labour story and in any way sound like I'm complaining people jump down my throat and tell me with such a short labour I was so lucky and have no right to whinge. 
It may have been quick but I swear it was a 24 hour labour squished into 5.5 hours, very intense and not a breather to be had. I would have given my right arm for an epi (literally) but I dilated too quickly so wasn't an option.
I was not trying to be tough, I was begging for anything but kept being reassured it was nearly over, plan for next time is straight to the hospital and even the slightest sniff of contraction or water breaking and demanding all possible pain relief lol


----------



## Take2

Valentine- we had a failed IUI in august/sept and I was on the pill straight into that next cycle, had the egg retrieval and transfer in mid November so it was almost 2 months from IUI bleed started to IVF transfer


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies. Thanks for the good wishes. We met the FS this morning. He has just moved his IVF operations to Genea which he believes has far better IVF outcomes for older women than the previous clinic he used (the clinic which we are using for IUI). I felt bad explaining that we just can't afford Genea but he was very understanding and encouraged us to check out Westmead and others. (And of course now I'm running through the idea in my head that we get another low-interest credit card strictly for Genea costs....)

Anyways, we are doing a final IUI and will use this cycle to check out IVF options. If IUI fails then we can go straight into IVF next month (if we go with Genea) or maybe the following month (Westmead).


----------



## aleja

Maddy its great that despite the bfn you can move onto another cycle straight away. Part of my stress was related to the waiting periods.. It sent me bonkers . 
Genea is a great clinic but then again Westmead also has success. I personally know two women who both have babies because of westmead. 
For me though I opted to stick with the FS despite the fact I was paying more (IVFA )

Valentine if you have already done all your preliminary testing etc you can probably start within a cycle or two. We started all our fertility tests in January/february last year, got diagnosis of MFI and my icsi cycle started in April. 

Take2 I am still getting slightly upset hearing about pregnancy announcements . Just yesterday I finally emailed one of my close friends to tell her I am preggo then she replies she is also preggo with her second , due only a few weeks after me. Why do I still feel a bit down about this? Because 'everyone else' makes it sound so easy. 

Wish you are so right about the competitiveness of it all.. my best friend thought she was being all high and mighty with doing calmbirth etc. during her labour she and her DH chanted together ( im not kidding) for 2 hrs. Then midwife told her she is still only 2-3cm dialated. So next came the screaming and swearing and begging for an Epi. She said the midwives were all smirking and giggling as they knew the chanting wasn't going to cut it. 

Ms Red congrats on the scan result. It's another milestone down! I too am hanging for my 16 week scan to see what's happening on there !!

Wish I will post a tummy photo when I actually looks like a tummy and not a slab of blub 

DancingQueen I am so so hopeful for you. Do you still go to IVFA Bondi? My FS told me at our last appt that they have been on a role with pregnancies. He said something about the weather or season!!!!


----------



## wishandwait

Maddy good news you can move on mate. You guys in Sydney are lucky to have so many options! Every step is getting closer to your lil one.

Aleja I totally get the pregancy envy even now. A girl at work announced she was pregnant two weeks ago and I thought 'Aww now I'm not special' I too envy the ease of ppl 'sniffing sperm' and getting pregnant. I don't feel bad about it anymore, I can't control what I feel only how I share it. That's why forums like this are so good, you can be totally honest and know there's a good chance someone else has felt the same, 

As for the chanting it sounds like a great idea, ill practice mine now... 'Pleae shut up, bring me drugs. Please shut up, bring me drugs...'


----------



## Maddy40

wishandwait said:


> Maddy good news you can move on mate. You guys in Sydney are lucky to have so many options! Every step is getting closer to your lil one.
> 
> Aleja I totally get the pregancy envy even now.

See that's the problem Wish, we're in Canberra so it's a 4-hour commute in each direction to Westmead....and DH only just got his P plates and gets nervous driving in Canberra traffic :) So you-know-who would have to do all the driving.


----------



## wishandwait

Oh sorry Maddy. We too traveled for treatment and it was shitty. At least DH has a company car so we didn't have to worry about fuel. And he's a confident driver. We did a lot of phone conferencing! We only ended up traveling to pick up drugs, epu and transfer. I don't envy anyone who has to do it xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hey girls,

:( Bad news AF is here....devastated.

The FS at Bondi IVFA told me that was the last thing that he could throw at it to medically make a difference. I had the human growth hormone as well this time on top of the other potions. Where to from here???

XX


----------



## wishandwait

I'm so so sorry dancingqueen, that's so devestating. Maybe a new clinic? Start with a huge wine tonight cxx thinking of you mate


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh dancing- that is the worst news :( I'm so so sorry xxx I'm thinking of you too. It hurts so bad and I wish you didn't have to go through this. Lots of love x


----------



## Take2

Dancing- I am genuinely really upset to hear your bad news. You are one person I would have really been happy to hear that you were expecting. It's been a long journey for you and I really think its your turn for a break and a bit of good luck. Big hugs to you x


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Dancing, I am so so so sorry. xxxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- how's everyone doing?

Dancing- How are you holding up? Been thinking of you x

I just got my first period since the miscarrige. Bitter sweet I guess- glad to say its finally over and we have a new cycle and a new chance. Weird thing is, the hpt are still positive- so the residual hcg is still floating around. Any ideas bout that? I have another b/t next week. The one last Tuesday was 28 so it's seems weird that 5 days later its still showing up. Also I am pretty certain I haven't ovulated since the d&c- is that normal too? Fingers crossed I pop an egg this month!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy - my DH and I were originally going through Genea but they were so expensive!! We saved $5k by going through IVFA for the same thing! I have several friends who are pregnant through Westmead, sending you lots of :hugs: xx

Dancingqueen - I am so sorry Hun, sending you big :hugs: xx

Aleja - are you and DH going to find out the gender at your 16 week scan? Xx

Take & Wish - hope you are doing well xx

Kirst - sorry about AF, but glad she is finally here for you xx

AFM - sorry I haven't been on, my grandmother passed away on Friday morning from a massive aneurism! It was very hard sitting there holding her hand while they turned the life support off :cry: She was perfectly healthy, except for old age, but it came as a real shock!! The worst part about it all is she was so excited to be a great grandmother as she doesn't have any and our baby is the first one :cry:


----------



## Taylah

Dancing queen - so sorry Hun , don't give up hope xxx

Miss red - sorry about your grandma , it's never easy to lose a family member xxx

Hi everyone else, glad to hear all of you who r up the duff r doing well ! 

Afm - sorry I haven't been on much to check up on everyone my little lady is keeping me so so busy , I forgot how time consuming bubs are, I haven't even checked my emails in a week , breastfeeding takes up most of my time, it's very tiring but I wouldn't change a thing - except maybe the lack of sleep - lol


----------



## Kirs_t

Hope you're ok miss red- that is terrible news. Sending love and strength to you and your family at this sad time :(


----------



## Take2

Taylah- pleased to hear you are doing well with your little one

Miss red- I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother, it is such a stressful and emotional time so take care of yourself. My father died in May last year, about a week after the funeral I found out I was pregnant and a couple of days later I started bleeding, I was only about 4 weeks along so it wasn't too full on but the whole ordeal was so draining psyically and emotionally I look back now and wonder how I got through it all

AFM- I'm presuming most of you ladies have had clomid before? I'm on cd11, took clomid days 5-9, this afternoon I had an incredibly painful headache in the back of my head which hurt even more when turning my head, I also was sweating profusely. Panadol, a cool shower and a lie down has eased it but just wondering if I could put this down to the clomid or perhaps I have a virus. I have had clomid before on 2 other cycles and never experienced this but have heard not every time is the same


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for the kind wishes girls really means a lot :hugs:

I have never had Clomid Take, but I did use Soy Isoflavones (Natures Clomid) for my 2 pregnancies last year and I had really bad headaches!! Drink lots of water, thats what helped me :hugs:

I am put a pic up in 2nd tri for gender guesses as we are going for the scan in just under 2 weeks :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1727669-gender-guesses-please.html


----------



## Take2

I know I know.. It's a baby! Lol! Sorry miss red but I'm terrible at identifying body parts on scans. Bub looks nice and comfy there though. Do you know if it implanted on the left or right side of the uterus? I have heard a theory around that.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I think the left Take cause when he looked at the placenta today it was to my left :shrug:

What is the theory? :)


----------



## aleja

Ms Red I am so very sorry to hear about your grandmother. what a shock for your family. 
I am lucky enough to have both my grandmother's still alive and would be devastated if anything happened to them.

I am guessing girl!!!!

Yes I think we will find out the gender as I don't like referring to the bubba at 'it' which is happening a bit!!

DancingQueen, oh I am so upset for you. I was sure you were in with a chance. How many cycles have you had so far? i hope you don't give up just yet.....who is your FS? I had professor Ledger - he is the consultant and gets sent all the tricky cases. Maybe having fresh eyes looking over your case may make a difference.
Your embryos are obviously good enough to freeze as their criteria is quite strict. It may be an implantation problem?
Have you been tested for NK cells? I am sorry for the million questions and if I am being nosey I am still so hopeful that it can happen for you x

Take I took clomid for 3 cycles and got horrible headaches and hot flushes.

Maddy, its a hard one between convenience of a close clinic and cost. I guess going to each consultation will give you more of an idea of how it would all work. 

Kirst, I am glad your cycle if finally over but you probably still have a small amount of hcg in your system. How is your holiday going?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Aleja :) I lost my mum's mum 18 yrs ago :(


----------



## aleja

wishandwait said:


> Maddy good news you can move on mate. You guys in Sydney are lucky to have so many options! Every step is getting closer to your lil one.
> 
> Aleja I totally get the pregancy envy even now. A girl at work announced she was pregnant two weeks ago and I thought 'Aww now I'm not special' I too envy the ease of ppl 'sniffing sperm' and getting pregnant. I don't feel bad about it anymore, I can't control what I feel only how I share it. That's why forums like this are so good, you can be totally honest and know there's a good chance someone else has felt the same,
> 
> As for the chanting it sounds like a great idea, ill practice mine now... 'Pleae shut up, bring me drugs. Please shut up, bring me drugs...'

ha ha that will be my chant too!!!!!!!

well guess what? on the weekend i found out my Dh's cousin is preggo so now I don't feel special either....and she only got married in November!!!! :shrug:


----------



## aleja

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks Aleja :) I lost my mum's mum 18 yrs ago :(

it is hard losing grandparents. i know how lucky i am to still have both of them. my dad's mum said to me the other day that she hoped she will live to see my baby in August which really hit home that anything could happen


----------



## Miss Redknob

It is hard!! Really hope she sticks around for bubs arrival :hugs: DH and I are going with my dad tomorrow to take my grandfather to a nursing home as he has high care needs :( We really don't know how my grandmother cared for him so long by herself, she really was one strong women :)


----------



## wishandwait

Red I'm so sorry. I lost my grandad last year and my grandma the year before. They both left a massive impact on our lives and we were lucky to have had them. We too have done the long drive to the care facility, it's totally heart wrenching. At the time they were both covering up how sick the other was, one with dementia and the other the side effects of a stroke. Your grandad will be in the best place for him though. Sending you lots of love. And I think GIRL!

Kirsti, it's good to hear your body is readjusting and getting back to work. I don't have any advice on the positive test, can you still ovulate with trace hcg? How's the rest of the holiday? Where are you guys now? I read your journal and its beautiful, it'll make a wonderful keepsake for your baby too. Hope it helps you to write it down like it helped me. X

Taylah, so good to hear from you I'm really happy you guys are doing well. How lovely! MJ and her lil boy Mitchell are well too

How you hanging in there dancing queen? I'm thinking of you x

Take- I had terrible headaches and hot flushes on 100mg Clomid. Do you have a fever? If you have a temp too it's probably a virus. Hope you feel better soon love xx

Aleja- hope you and your lil pickle are well. I can't WAIT to hear whether you guys are having a boy or a girl. Any more thoughts on names? 

Maddy, decided on clinics yet? 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Take2

Miss red- I vote girl then, I read a study about boys implant on the right and girls on the left, I think it was right in 96% of cases they look at, something like that anyway. Will be interesting to see if that is right! 

AFM no headache this morning and no temp so I'm thinking not a virus. Off to have cd12 ultrasound this afternoon


----------



## Miss Redknob

You girls are making DH so happy with all your girl guesses :haha:

Good luck today Take :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

Hi all! I'm at home again today...having a fight with my boss haha. Last week I brought one of the kids to her with blisters on his face and she said it was 'milk pimples.' I got a phone call yesterday from her to say he had hand, foot and mouth disease. Great. But the best bit was when one of my collegues txt me later in the afternoon to say the child was STILL attending the service despite the fact he has large, open weeping sores on his face. Apparently some dogey Dr gave them a 'clearance.' I went to my ob who gave me the week off and wrote a letter saying Im not to attend until he's been excluded. Been war-ing ever since hahahaha. I can't believe some the state that some parents think its ok to leave their child in. Im a bosses worst nightmare seriously. 
Had 20 week scan yesterday and shes looking spot on! Like before every scan I had nervous diarrhea! It was the worst during ivf cause id get it everytime then have to wait to fill my bladder again. Sorry tmi!!!!!!! Very glad shes health though. Such a relief.

How is everyone else?


----------



## aleja

Wish I can't believe the centre is allowing this child come to care that makes me so angry . Not only is it unfair for you being exposed but all the other kids too. Enjoy your week off and don't feel bad at all. Your bubba comes first x

I can understand your freak out about the 20 w scan. I am still nervous about my next scan too. I don't think I will ever feel completely relaxed until the baby is healthily in my arms.
I am a bit envious about your diorreah. I have the opposite problem .. Very painful popping due to horrible constipation (sorry TMI) 

Take that is interesting about the study. In that case my bubba is a girl as 'he/she' is growing on the left ! To be honest when I saw the baby at the 12 week scan I thought it looked 'girly' but really there was no way of knowing.


----------



## aleja

Take2 said:


> Miss red- I vote girl then, I read a study about boys implant on the right and girls on the left, I think it was right in 96% of cases they look at, something like that anyway. Will be interesting to see if that is right!
> 
> AFM no headache this morning and no temp so I'm thinking not a virus. Off to have cd12 ultrasound this afternoon

Good luck with the scan!


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja my life now is a cycle of constipation-diarrhea. So gross! Can't remember the last time I had normal toilet time hahahhaha xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! How is everyone?

Wish- that made me so mad when I read about that kiddo! But I'm so happy you've stayed home and done the right thing for you and your bubba girl. Geeze some people are seriously tapped. I had a similar thing with chicken pox at my school! And I swear that week- this kid would pop up by my side every 2 mins. Agh- get away from me infected puss balls :) glad I'm not alone with the nervous pooping too :) haha!

Miss red- how are you holding up? Been thinking of you? 

Aleja- when's the next scan?! Xxx

We have just hit Sydney after spending the past couple of weeks driving up the coast. Dh is loving the surf and I am managing to relax a bit more and enjoy myself too. Finally got a negative preggo test (never thought I'd be happy about that!) so will have my last blood test hopefully Friday. Feeling a lot calmer and less desperate about ttc. Trying to keep my mind off and just relax until fet in April. 

Looking forward to keeping up with how the preggo girls are doing! You're keeping me hopeful ladies. 

And take, maddy, lyghtning, dancing and anyone I missed- cant wait for our next cycles and some more bfps! We will all get there eventually I'm sure. Just got to stay hopeful!


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi girlies,
How are you all?

Miss Red, i am so sorry to hear about your grandmother, i am sending you a massive hug. It is such a hard time. XXXXX

Taylah, good to hear all is going well and your little lady is keeping you busy :)

Maddy, i am sorry to hear about your chemical, that must be so frustrating.

Aleja and wish....hope your bowels get back to normal....hehe ( not laughing at you obviously , but with you :)
Valentine, hi, good luck with it all. 

Sorry girls i havent been on for a few days i have been licking my wounds as they say and doing plenty of crying.
Aleja, i am with Gavin Sacks and as gavin had gone away for my last ET ( they tried to give my someone who didnt do a great job previously when he was on hols- so i stamped ,my feet a bit and they got legder to do the last retrieval) he was fab. 
I think it really is just my crappy eggs. That was attempt number 5. All ICSI, they all fertilise but i never get any to freeze and have transferred two 'great looking " blastocysts.
Anyway gotto run girlies am late for something, 
THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORDS AND SUPPORT. IT MEANS A LOT.
xxx LOVE TO YOU ALL


----------



## Kirs_t

It's so awful and unfair dancing. Glad you're having time for a good cry... Been thinking of you. What is the next move from here?


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya,

Quite honestly...i have no bloody idea!!
xxx


----------



## wishandwait

How is everyone? Updates? Xx


----------



## Take2

I had ultrasound last tues cd12, leading follicle was 15mm. After the scan the nurse mentioned my right ovary looked a little polycystic. When we questioned this she looked at my file and said, no you're fine, the doctor checked for this back in July. Then she explained that you can have polycystic ovaries but not PCOS. When we questioned her more she told us not to worry, I was fine, and she had other patients waiting. Made us feel bad for asking questions. I wondered whether this has developed since the failed IVF, anyone else had cysts on an ovary after failed IVF? 
How are things with you wish? How's the bump?


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies

Take, I had a nurse ask me the same thing during one of my scan during IVF . At the time i had several follies growing. I too was worried and confused as no mention of PCOS had been made of this in other scans or consults. When I questioned the FS he said I was fine. 
I think sometimes the nurses say thing absentmindedly without being sure. I would take this with a grain of salt until you talk to your doctor. 

Dancing I have been thinking of you. I hope you find some answers. Will you be going back for an FS appt?


----------



## Take2

Thanks Aleja you're prob right. I go in for cd21 blood tests tomorrow, although I suspect I didn't ovulate until cd17 so it will be interesting to see how the results go.
How are you going? Almost 16 weeks, you must be getting a bit of a bump by now :)


----------



## aleja

I have a sort of bump it still looks like I've put on weight around my mid section but I am down to my last few skirts now, nothing else fits! 

I have a scan coming up and yet again I am petrified about things going to plan... I think scans are so stressful it's hard to just be happy that I get to see the baby


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- how's everyone going? 
Take- hope your cycles going well? Sorry I'm not too sure about the cysts. Have you had another scan recently?

Aleja- good luck for your next scan! I'm sure you will feel on top of the world after seeing bub thriving! Are u feeling good? 

Miss red - are u ok? How are you holding up after your loss? Thinking of you xxx

Dancing- how are you? Hope you're ok too?

Wish- how's the bump... Gosh it's getting closer to meeting your lil girl!

Maddy- what's news?

Not much to report for me. Feeling better and pretty sure I just ovulated for the first time since we got preggo in nov. opks and temps all seem to think I did - so feeling pretty happy that my body is bouncing back! Just really ready to try again. Dh and I had 3 different couples announce their pregnancies in the last 24 hours! Can't help but feel like its a big 'f you' from the universe! Hopefully it's our turn soon xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been around, but I have been thinking of you all :)

Glad to hear to everything is going well Aleja, I have a massive bump already :haha: Hope your up coming scan goes well :hugs: Are you going to find out the sex? xx

How did your bloods go Take xx

Glad to hear things are going well with you Kirst :) I know exactly how it feels when someone tells you that they are pregnant, you feel so empty. Sending you lots of :hugs: xx

Hope you are well Wish, Dancingqueen & Maddy xxx

I have been quite sick again and have lost 5kgs so far :shrug:


----------



## Maddy40

Dancing&#8230;how ru doing? Next steps are so hard to think about. Do you have any idea what ur leaning towards?

Kirs_t&#8230;glad to hear you feel you are starting to bounce back. Next steps for you, hun?

Wish&#8230;HI!

Take&#8230;how were your bloods? 

Aleja&#8230;good luck at your upcoming scan. 

Red&#8230;sorry you&#8217;ve been bleugh again. When&#8217;s your next scan?

AFM still on the jabbing-bloods-dildocam-repeat ad nauseum roundabout. Final IUI should be early next week I imagine.


----------



## aleja

Hi gals
Welcome back ms Red and Maddy x 

Kirst, I can understand hearing the pregnancy announcements are a kick in the guts. It still feels like that for me too - especially when you hear people making it look so easy . 
So will you be trying naturally until the FET? 

Me: i am ok but got a bit of back pain at the moment. the scan went well baby is fine , OB *thinks* it is a boy but the cord was between the legs so he wasn't sure. What I am worried about is my cervix.. It's measuring 2.9 cm and anything under 2.5 is a concern for pre term labour :-(
The OB said he wasn't concerned at all as still normal but will wait to the 19 week scan to see where it's at. My stress continues ....


----------



## Take2

Try not to worry too much Aleja. I stressed about things from my ultra sound when preg with my daughter and all my fears turned out to be nothing. I hope yours do too x

I'm cd27, 10dpo. My cd21 progesterone was 45.2 so no issues there, so on to FET next cycle. 

Hope everyone else is well, I check in all the time but have been laying low because I tend to go a little neurotic in the 2ww lol. Never gets any easier x


----------



## Miss Redknob

How did your IUI go Maddy? xx

Try not to worry Aleja :hugs: DH and I are hoping baby shows his/her bits on Monday as we have another scan xx

Nice to hear from you Take, got everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Take2

Cant wait to hear if you have a pink or blue one miss red

I'm cd30, 13dpo, bfn this morn but no AF yet, and so the wait continues! 

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi everyone!

Take- fingers crossed for you. Any symptoms? Xxx

Aleja- hope you're doing ok. Hopefully that 19 week scan will put your mind at ease. It's so hard not to worry- but if the doctors not concerned- that's a good sign xxx easier said than done tho. I'm a bit clueless about cervix on pregnancy, but is there anything that can help? Meds/rest??

Miss red- I can't wait to hear too! Pink or red?!!

Well we have decided to start out next fet next cycle. My period is due Thursday so will do my first set of bloods here on the trip, then fly home by cd8 for the rest of the fet cycle. The clinic was really helpful so we are very excited about having another go so soon!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hah whoops- I mean pink or blue, miss red!!!


----------



## wishandwait

Yay take and kirst! That's great news guys can't wait to hear how you go! Xx 
Aleja and red, good to hear things to still going well for you guys. Hope ur starting to feel better.

Afm- up at hospital with lower back pain and cramps on Thursday. They put it down to a UTI and round ligament pain but it scared the living shit out of me. Sometimes I wish they would admit me to hospital for the nxt 3 1/2 months just in case hahah. They did a cervical exam and it was the most painful experience of my life, is take 2 HSG's in a row before thy again hahaha. DH said I looked like the exorcist trying to crawl backwards up the wall! 
Other than that I've been well and counting down the days till I finish work! Xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## aleja

Kirst that is great news about your upcoming FET that came around really quickly x 

Take, will you keep testing ?

Wish I totally get what you mean by feeling like hospital is the safest place! Any ache and pain sends us into a panic. I have never heard of a cervical exam.. What was this for? And when are you going on mat leave ? I hope your cramps and back pain settle down.

MsRed I hope your bubba hasn't for his/her cord in the way so you can see xx


----------



## wishandwait

Going on mat leave week 35 aleja, what about you? They just examined my cervix for dialation or movement.. Mind you, I've had that much stuck up there over the last few years but nothing like this! I felt like such a baby! I asked her if she used a speculum or a cactus hahaha. I talked to my friends and sister and they have all said that the exams they had while pregnant were 110x worSe than any Pap smear or procedure they has has previous.. I dunno why. My husband made the mistake of saying 'I think you made it worse cause you kept moving' I said 'ok, when we get home ill clamp my hair straightener on your penis and then ill tell you to hold still'.. Hasn't said anything since!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I still have everything crossed for you Take xx

Glad to hear that you are going ahead with the new FET Kirst!!! How nice of them to start you cycle while you are holidays :) How is the holiday going? Where are you now? xx

Hope you are feeling better now Wish :hugs: I can understand how you feel, I have really bad pelvic pain and my OB being the lovely person he is, told me to suck it up and enjoy being pregnant :haha:

Try not to worry too much Aleja, when is your 19 week scan booked for? xx


----------



## Take2

Kirsty- So excited for you, fingers crossed this one takes and sticks x

Wish- You are such a crack up girl, love the comment of hair straightener on the old fella, lmao

AFM cd31 14dpo, another BFN this morning but still no sign of AF. I might call the clinic tomorrow and see what they think, they might do a beta. I've had some vague symptoms but nothing I haven't had before and its turned out to be nothing so I'm not reading into anything.


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks girls!
Take- let us know what the clinic says! 
I'm 10dpo and completely neurotic. Got a very clear bfn today but instead of throwing the bloomin thing away- I have checked it about a million times. Just incase looking long enough will magically make that line appear!

Wish- you are absolutely hilarious!! I am going to think of that every time I use my ghd now! 

Aleja- are u feeling any better? Xxx

Miss red- cant wait to hear bout your scan. We have just left byron bay and arrived on the Gold Coast this afternoon. There's a surf comp Dh is checking out here. Next stop is noosa and then we fly home next week for the fet cycle! Yippee

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya Girls,

How are you all?
Sorry i have been missing in action.....
Wish you are hilarious- i laughed also at the hair straightener line...you are a hoot!!:) That did not sound like a fun appointment girl!

Take i also developed a cyst in my ovary due to the meds, they drained it twice and the fecker came back twice. My FS said not to touch it as they might damage the eggs and as i only seem to have 3 left.. ( slight exaggeration but you know what i mean) there is no point in trying to remove it. Apparently with the drugs its pretty common i'm told. Hope it isn't giving you any bother though.

Aleja- how you going?

Maddy - any news with you?

Red- how is the bump going?:)

Kirs-t- that damn two week wait me!akes the best of us neurotic!!

HI to anyone i have missed.

AFM, the FS suggested PGD testing as they last resort as they can't offer me any more tricks and suggested advertising for an egg donor mean time :(

Onwards and upwards.
XXX


----------



## aleja

Wish you are hilarious ! That hair straightener comment would have put your DH back in his place!! 
Kirst, oh wow you've made it to northern NSW and QLD. What a way to start a new cycle
I am feeling better . I think I will have to get used to my body's aches and pains it is what I wanted after all! Re: cervical length in high risk cases they can place a stitch up there and bed rest. Oh well only time will tell. 

DancingQueen I may have already asked you but did you have immune testing and were you on an immune protocol ? Dr Beers has a book about repeated implantation failures and he said that women often get advised to do PDG when nothing else works. 
I am on another thread where a lot of the ladies are falling pregnant after seeing Dr Gamal Mattias in Sydney who prescribes aggressive immune treatments in conjunction with IVF cycle. Anyway I am sure you have probably explored all your options already so I am probably not telling you anything new x


----------



## Miss Redknob

:blue: IT'S A BOY!!! :blue:

DancingQueen who are you with again? Just to let you know if you do PGD, IVF Australia and Genea are the only 2 that do it. My advice is IVF Australia as they are $5k cheaper :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Brilliant news miss red- a little boy! So happy for you guys xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Kirst xx


----------



## aleja

Oh wow a lil boy !!! Congrats Ms Red you must be stoked. 
My scan is in 2 weeks so playing a waiting game now.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Aleja xx Do you have any thoughts about what you think your having?


----------



## Take2

Oh miss red that is so lovely :)

AF arrived for me yesterday. Obviously disappointing but at least I know that I still responded to the meds, I ovulated and I had a good luteal phase without any spotting this time. FET this month then, we're asking for 2 embryos this time!


----------



## wishandwait

Woo hoo a boy!! That's unreal news red! Are you glad you found out? 
Take- boo for af but yay for fet!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies!! I was over the moon Wish :)

Sorry about AF Take but glad to hear you had a good cycle and :wohoo: for your FET


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

How are you all?

Take- it 's crap t see that AF but as you say at least the meds are working! you are one bit closer. :)

Miss Red, that is wonderful news, a little boy! congrats girl you both must be delighted,

Aleja, thanks hun for the tips, and i am very happy to be honest to be getting any pointers in the right direction. 
I have been on the bondi protocol with Dr Sacks for the last two Transfers , they put two embryos back in the last two times. I was on a high dose of prednesilone 40mg a day( probably spelt wrong!) and Clexane as well to thin the blood.
I have been on DHEA for the last 8-9 months. I am like a walking pharmacy store...if they shook me i would rattle with all the bloody tablets!!! haha

Hi Kirs-t and Maddy, how are you going?
XXX


----------



## danc1ingqueen

PS Girls, anyone done ths PGD testing, do you think it is worthwhile? 

I am really at a loss as to whether or not we should try it???? Any advice ???


----------



## Miss Redknob

My DH and I have to do it due to his chromosome translocation if you have any questions msg me xx

I am also on Clexane and aspirin :)


----------



## Maddy40

Red, team :blue: how exciting. Have you told family?

Take, FET x 2 hopefully this is the magic month for you :dust:

Danc1ngQueen, hope you get your PGD ?'s answered :hugs: 

Wish & Kirst :wave: 

AFM no news...bloods later today and feeling quite :shrug: and no symptoms. So it's a crapshoot at this point.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yep told all the family Maddy and everyone is over the moon as it is the first grand :blue: lol

Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- maddy good luck!! Hope to hear somep good news xx

Miss red- how fantastic to tell your family. I bet they're over the moon!

Dancing- sorry I don't know much about pgd, but it does sound like the best way to get good quality embryos. How are you feeling bout everything? What had your doc recommended next? 

Take- how's the cycle going? Hopefully ill be joining you on a fet starting this week!

Big hi and hugs to wish and aleja xx

Afm- what a rollercoaster few days. I swear- god or whoever is up there, is laughing in my face :( I think we might have had a chem pregnancy. On Monday we actually got a bfp!! Of course I thought it must be a broken test and it was so so faint... But sure enough there it was again on Tuesday, a little darker. (Still faint but I could pick it up in a photo) Dh and I burst out crying and could not believe it. We were just so optimistic! But since then, the past two days the lines have got no darker. In fact this morning the line was lighter I think. I spoke to the clinic and the nurse said she's sure it can't be left over from m/c as the level was tracked back down. We have decided to head home on Sunday- so will go into the clinic Monday for bloods to check for pregnancy if my period hasn't arrived... Or more likely, to start the fet cycle. I swear this ttc thing is breaking me :(


----------



## Take2

Kirsty- You poor love. Its not fair that your emotions keep getting played with like this. I really hope that this month things work out for you, it really is your turn. Hang in there hun x

Im booked for my ultrasound next friday (the 25th), for you girls out there who have had a FET or are going to, what meds will you take? My clinic just does clomid days 5-9, they then just wanted to predict ovulation with the LH urine tests but I personally find them very unreliable and have requested a trigger. Not spending all that money and then putting the emby in on the wrong day!


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks take! Yeah it sucks... And I curse myself every time for feeling hopeful and then being disappointed. But onward and upward I spose'! 

My fet is a natural cycle so no meds, just bloods tests to show when I'm close to ovulation then a trigger shot. I do have progesterone until beta day too :) I agree with you about the lh urine tests... Mine stay ambiguously positive for like a week!


----------



## wishandwait

Oh kirst I feel awful for you! It's so cruel and unfair what we go through. I'm thinking about u and waiting for some v good news in the near future for you love! Cxx
And take.. Onwards to fet woo!! I would defo be pushing for a trigger shot too cx


----------



## Taylah

hi everyone , so very sorry i haven't been on for a couple of weeks, honestly the last month feels like a very tired blur of breastfeeding, crying , nappies & lots of love - lol, just what you all have to look forward to, i have just been doing some catch up reading:

krist so sorry you think it may be a chemical, i really hope its not & it really is a bfp for you - its your turn , could it be your wee was diluted or something ? 

miss red - congratulations on your little boy - so happy for you , any names yet?

wish - cant believe you are already 23 weeks - it goes so quickly when its not yourself -lol so glad your little girl is happy & healthy, hows the bump ? 

aleja - you too hun , so glad everything is going well, when is your next scan anyone going to post a bump pic ?

take - sorry AF got you again hun hugs xx 

dancing - sorry to hear you are still going ! it def is about time you got your bfp, i would give pgd testing a go, you never know it might be just what you need xxx

maddy - fingers crossed for you xx

hi to anyone else i missed , have been thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kirst I really hope that your wee was diluted and that your bloods are going to come back with some very good news. Got everything crossed for you hun xxx

So great to hear from you Taylah, hope little Harper is doing well! Yes we have picked Lincoln Robert :) xx

Bump pic :)

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/image-1.jpg


----------



## wishandwait

Naaaaw soo beautiful red!!! You look smashing! And glad to hear things are well with you and your family Taylah xx


----------



## Take2

What a sweet little bump Miss Red, and thumbs up on the name, I really like Lincoln.

Taylah- good to hear your doing well and that little munchkin is keeping you busy :)

AFM- clomid starts tonight..here we go again..fingers crossed we get it right this time


----------



## Miss Redknob

How is your bump going Wish? Xx

:wohoo: Take, this is it hun xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Love the bump miss red!! So cute :)

Glad to hear you and bub are great, taylah xxx

My period arrived today :( but on the plus side- it's the first day of the fet cycle! Come on little frostie!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:dance: Go Frostie Go :dance:


----------



## wishandwait

Getting fatter all over.. Put on 8kgs this far, been so lazy! No more ice magic for me !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Take2

Kirsty we are FET buddies this month, and hopefully we'll be bump buddies, I'm only a few days ahead of you. Good to have someone to share this with :)


----------



## Take2

Oh and wish you look amazing..serious yummy mummy's you and miss red x


----------



## Kirs_t

Wish- you are a yummy mummy for sure!! What a gorgeous bump!

Take- its so good to share this cycle with you! Hopefully bump buddies too- it's our turn I reckon :) xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone. Well no good news here, so it's on to IVF. I have intake appts Wed at Westmead but I'm thinking that might be too late to start stims for March (will be CD 3 if AF arrives as expected, with IUI I normally started stims from CD2). Are IVF stims any different? I literally have NO idea about any of this....


----------



## Kirs_t

Ah maddy - I'm so sorry to hear that :( hopefully ivf is it for you!! 
I started stims on cd 2 from memory. We also had to have a compulsory counselling session before starting ivf too. Is that the case with all states?? I just remember cos it delayed us starting by a month cos we had to book in! (It was pointless by the way. It was a crazy hippy lady dressed head to toe in purple, who gave us handouts from 'ivf for dummies.' True story!)


----------



## Taylah

Thanks guys :>) great bump pics girls , I'm in the business of deflating - lol much more fun growing the bump ! Love the name Lincoln miss red , how about you wish have you named your little pink bump yet ? 

Maddy I hope you have the same success with westmead as I did - first go , I can't remember what cd I started stims it seems like so long ago now - sorry but in answer to kristy I didn't have to do any counselling xx

Kristy & take - wishing you both lots of frostie baby dust xxx

I have been trying to post a couple of pics of Harper for you guys she is 6 weeks old now & getting bigger everyday but it keeps coming back saying file is to big , anyone have any idea why or how to get around this ?


----------



## Taylah

Oh Maddy if my memory is correct I had to call westmead the day af arrived & start on the nasal spray that they had already given me at previous appointment so I would say you will have to hold out till next cycle Hun xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy I started stims (nasel spray) on CD2 as well, but same as Taylah no counseling here! They did offer it for the PGD side of it but we said we understood what was going on :)


----------



## Take2

I had to go on birth control pill for 3 weeks before my IVF, not quite sure why, felt very counter productive but I know a lot of clinics that do that.


----------



## aleja

Hi girls hope you are all well x 

Kirst I am sorry for the false alarm but I hope you are feeling confident for your FET given you have a good chance for implanting the little bean 

Take my FET cycles always had clomid, blood tests then a scan to check lining. I never used the OPKs and I'm glad I didn't as never really knew if dark was dark enough. I did have a trigger on one cycle but the winning one only bloods no scan. I thought my FS was mad for not checking my lining but he must have known what he was doing! 

Maddy i am glad you are keen to start IVF it really may be the way to go. I can't remember when my stims started but I think CD 2. I did an antagonist cycle so no spray or birth control for me. Sometimes FS may want to do extra testing before the cycle so this may delay the beginning too. 

Wish and Red great photos! I will put one up when I work out how to do it!! 
We are having a baby boy 
I had an 'emergency' scan last week due to serious back pain and vagina pain ><
Everything was fine just growing pains. OB checked cervical length and longer than last scan so sooooo relieved. And I saw bubba's little willy floating in the wind! 

Next week is anatomy scan so should be confirmed then. 

Taylah thanks for popping in it sounds like it has been a whirlwind 6 weeks for you x


----------



## Miss Redknob

:dance: another boy :dance:


----------



## Take2

Aleja- another boy baby for the Aussie ladies, nice to see you girls keeping the teams even :)

AFM- well falling pregnant isn't happening easily right now but one piece of exciting news I can announce is my partner Wayne and I got engaged last night. No idea when the wedding will be just yet but I'm wearing a beautiful ring and a smile on my face so life is good right now :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations Take, that is wonderful news!! :dance: PICS!!


----------



## Take2

I'll have to get Wayne to do that, I'm not so good with technology, it's a miracle I'm on this forum at all lol. But yes will make him upload a pic of my amazing ring, he designed so we're both a bit proud :)


----------



## Take2

ok so he doesn't know either..and he works in IT so thats not good lol, so how do you upload an image girls??


----------



## Miss Redknob

Take a picture then upload it onto photobucket. Then it will give you a range of link to attach to forums. Then go to advanced reply and there is a symbol with a mountain and sun, click that, then paste your link :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Take- congratulations! What beautiful news! Can't wait to see your gorgeous ring. Exciting times girl! As miss red said, you can just click attach from advanced reply I think!

Aleja- a baby boy!!! That is absolutely fantastic. You girls can get shopping for some very cute gear now :)


----------



## aleja

Congratulations take wonderful news xx


----------



## Take2

I hope you all can see this

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/100957017522341821193/albums/5853626526969485009


----------



## Miss Redknob

That is beautiful Take!! I have never seen anything like it :)


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hiya,

TAKE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! that is wonderful news. YAY!!! The ring is gorgeous, am very pleased for you. Let's hope all these good vibes are working their way through and doing great things for your FET! 

Kirs-t , good look hun with you fet this month too. Will keep everything crossed for you.

Aleja...a little boy....brilliant! 

Loving the two photos of Wish and Red, you girlies look amazing!!

Maddy, good luck love with Westmeand...whoever said in the earlier post that you feel like this ttc feels like it will break you...i totally get that!

However, Girls you know i firmly believe we will all get their one day, we just bloody have to. 
Hi Miss Red, loving the name Lincoln 
Hope you are all well and having a good Monday
xxxx


----------



## aleja

Hi Take what stone is that? Is it a sapphire?? It's beautiful ! 

MissRed I forgot to mention I like the name Lincoln - I watched the movie on the weekend and the whole time I was thinking what a great name that would be for a little one x 

Dancing Queen we will all get there I have no doubt about it
I'm sorry I can't tell you much about pgd but I did notice you are on prednisone . Were you diagnosed with Natural killer cells?


----------



## Take2

It's an amethyst Aleja, it has blue undertones in some lights and pinkish in others. I'm a bit in love with it :) 

Thanks everyone for the congrats, hoping my body might decide to join in the celebrations by getting pregnant this month lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

DancingQueen - did you doctor say why he suggested PGD?


----------



## Babygigs

I read your story,it brought tear to my eyes, your princess is indeed brave and a champion.
How is she now ,all grown up I believe,give her a warm hug for me.
God bless her


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone, gosh lots of news here

Take :flower: congrat and what a gorgeous ring. I love a non-traditional coloured stone (I have a bright blue sapphire in mine). So pretty. Did W pick it out himself or did he have some help? :thumbup: Good choice!

Kirs_t good luck with FET :hugs:

Dancing are you on Pred? did you have NK tests done or did the Dr prescribe as a precaution? :shrug:

MissRed, Aleja, and everyone else :) HI! 


AFM nervous about Wed and Thu (visiting both IVF clinics that we are considering). Have a l-o-n-g list of questions. Hope to have some kind of plan by the end of this week...


----------



## Take2

Hi Maddy! We looked at some pictures of rings and I told him a few things I liked, which he must have been listening because he designed it exactly how I would have myself, he wanted it to be unique and personal.

Good luck with your appointments. I'm glad you have lots of questions, in hindsight we didn't ask enough questions when we started and now trying to get them answered is like pulling teeth some days.


----------



## aleja

My ring is a natural sapphire . I love it and don't regret not going for the blingy diamond at all


----------



## Take2

I'd love to see a pic of yours Aleja, I'm a fan of sapphires too x


----------



## Maddy40

Hi All....officially on the IVF train. We signed up with Westmead and started the pill tonight for a long cycle.


----------



## aleja

Hi Take I worked out how to down load !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's fantastic Maddy :dance: I went on the long pill cycle :)

Beautiful ring Aleja :)


----------



## Take2

Well done Maddy, settle in its a long ride, fingers crossed for you x

Aleja- that ring is just breath taking, your hubby did a good job there, or did you pick it? Either way I love it! And now you know how to upload how about a bump pic ? :)


----------



## Maddy40

Has anyone read the recent Choice magazine report into IVF clinics in Aust?


----------



## Miss Redknob

No! What does it say?


----------



## Take2

Maddy- do tell???


----------



## Maddy40

I haven't read it yet - working night-shift tonight so I'll have a look then if I have time.


----------



## Maddy40

Hmm article is really just a summary but specifically mentions the price range starts from Westmead (low) to Genea and IVFA (highest). Notes success rates can be hard to unravel since variations are often "caused by individual centre averages being drawn from different patient groups and sometimes very small numbers. Some clinics don&#8217;t accept all patients, and so other clinics may see a higher proportion of patients with difficult fertility problems." 

They also say "This doesn&#8217;t mean it&#8217;s not worth asking a clinic about their success rates, but the only success rate that matters is the one for people in your particular circumstances. The most important factors are your ages and specific issues. There can also be large variations in success rates per cycle commenced, per egg collection, per embryo transfer and whether a fresh or thawed embryo is transferred."

Nothing new in it for any of us, I suspect.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh and the latest AIFW stats (that I linked to from the Choice article) might solve a discussion had here......figures show that the boy/girl ratio from IVF in 2010 were:

Cleavage transfers - 100.1 boys to every 100 females.
Blastocyst transfers - 114.3 boys to every 100 girls.

(Page 48, www.aihw.gov.au/publication-detail/?id=10737423259)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Interesting, but like you said it is what is suited to each individual :)


----------



## Take2

Just hd my cd12 ultrasound, only one follicle, which is unusual for me as I normally have a few on clomid. But it was a nice size, 18mm, my lining was only 5 though. She said the follicle shouldn't release the egg before the lining has a chance to thicken up..but it might!

So we do want to trigger but she doesn't want to trigger before my lining has thickened up, its not that big of deal if I ovulate naturally as long as we pinpoint the time because need to put the embys in at the right time.

So I have to do a urine LH test this afternoon and possibly bloods over the weekend, depending on how that goes we can then determine best day to trigger, anyways its confusing but all seems to be pointing to the transfer happening next week, just have no idea what day. I was hoping it would be early in the week because we have planned to go to Canberra next Friday for a friends 40th..would be a shame to cancel. 

No matter how much meds etc you have doesn't stop your body doing things in its own bloody time anyway lol!


----------



## Take2

Ok I am about to have a rant so brace yourselves!!

I did the LH test yesterday at 4pm after holding my urine for 4 hours as instructed and I got a negative. First time I have ever had a negative on these things. The nurse advises I test again this morning with first urine in the morning, which is the time I have always been told to do the test, it was positive. So I started to wonder if the time of day is influencing results, so I went to the Seratec website, which are the company that manufactures the tests and they say that you can use your first morning urine but they warned that doing it at this time can result in false positives.
So my clinic is misadvising me when to do the test. I decided to do one just a minute ago after holding my urine for 4 hours and moderating my fluid intake, as advised by Seratec, and guess what, negative!
So now we are wondering whether our IUI back in August was done at the right time and we think our test back then was a false positive, Im convinced the timing was too early and I hadn't ovulated yet, so no wonder it was unsuccessful! What a waste of our money!
She told me yesterday afternoon not to bother with doing the bloods today..well I am going to!
I am so PISSED OFF, pardon my language. I understand this is not an exact science but it would help if we were testing at the right time of day!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was told to test with first morning urine, but the tests I had were designed for FMU!! You poor thing :hugs: what a waste of time and money for you and DH!! I knew that mine were working correctly cause my bloods were detecting the rise as I was peeing on sticks!! You really have to wonder sometimes are these companies in it for helping people have babies or the money??

Sending you lots of positive vibes hun xx :dust:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi everyone! 

Take- that sound so frustrating!! I'm so sorry. They should defn be doing blood tests as it is the only way to be sure. Those lh tests are so ambiguous! Are you going in for bloods today? So exciting that transfer is nearly here though! Will they check your lining again? I think for my last fet my lining was not much more than that and I still got a bfp - so fingers crossed!

I had bloods done yesterday- but no movement at the station yet! I go back in on Tuesday for bloods and a scan, which will be day 12 and hopefully closer to trigger time! I'm hoping transfer will be around the 25th- but who knows with my cycles lately!

Also - we are home from our trip and has been great to catch up with friends and family again. Being back at work is defn helping to keep the ttc stress/obsessing at bay too :)


----------



## Take2

I ended up ringing the clinics after hours mobile number which the nurse sounded highly unimpressed to hear from me lol. I told her what I'd read, she said 'no this is the way we do it'..umm well its wrong!! I told her about my negative later in the morning and she did say it didn't sound right so go have bloods done, so I did and will again tomorrow. Sigh..feel like I'm doing half their job for them..why should I have to push for more..surely the lack of results in the past would encourage them to investigate further..sheesh!

So Kirsty..when you say you're having bloods at the moment, what are they looking for? Your LH levels?? Why don't my clinic routinely do bloods..I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Miss Redknob

What clinic are you with Take?


----------



## Take2

Albury reproductive medicine miss red, I'm in wagga so not many choices!


----------



## Maddy40

Take although I'm not sure what our IVF place will do, certainly for our IUIs here in Canberra I had frequent bloods (every 2nd day until day 11 and then daily)to track E2 and LH. As well as ultrasounds to check for follie growth.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey take- yep I have having bloods to monitor e2 and lh surge. Ill have the trigger shot when lh starts to surge and then transfer 5 days later. I don't have to do the wee tests. Glad you are having bloods done today and tomorrow! Keep us posted!

Hi to everyone xxx hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Take2

Well ladies a small victory has been achieved, about 2 hours ago I got a phone call from the after hours number, the nurse tells me my results came in and I was right, the urine test this morning was a false positive and my LH levels were not rising.
She then told me to do the trigger this afternoon which means I will ovulate Monday and go in for the transfer on Wednesday. So I gave myself the ovridrel shot after I got off the phone.
Right from the start I said I didn't want to rely on the urine tests..I had no idea blood testing was even an option or something others do regularly..but now we've triggered at least we can be 99% confident on ovulation day. Just hope my lining thickens up!!
My fiancé is so cranky, he wants to write an email to our doctor addressing the issues we've had and questioning their methods.
We considered walking away completely but we invested physical, emotional and financial into our 6 frozen embryos so seems crazy to leave. What will it prove, better to stay and continue now we feel we've got some acknowledgement that our concerns were reasonable and maybe they will listen to us a bit more now!
Thank you girls for all the advice and a listening ear x


----------



## Take2

Maddy out of curiosity how much was your IUI and did you pay for blood tests or were they bulk billed, my fiancé has asked this actually, guess we're trying to evaluate whether more money is constituting more thorough care, will be interesting to see the diff x


----------



## Kirs_t

So glad you got some answers and have triggered! Things are on track and looking good! It sounds like it was very frustrating, but so good that you guys stood up for yourselves. You know your body better than anyone! Hopefully they will listen a lot more in the future! And hopefully you won't need them for a long time cos you will be up the duff in a few days! Xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Take2 said:


> Maddy out of curiosity how much was your IUI and did you pay for blood tests or were they bulk billed, my fiancé has asked this actually, guess we're trying to evaluate whether more money is constituting more thorough care, will be interesting to see the diff x

Take, here in Canberra it was $1808 all-inclusive ($529 back from Medicare). The only extra I had to pay was for progesterone pessaries and I could buy them from the clinic for $75 a pack (about $20 cheaper than the pharmacy). I generally had about 4-5 bloods and 2-3 scans before IUI and then 3 blood tests in the TWW.


----------



## Miss Redknob

So glad to hear you put your foot down Take!! Yay for triggering :dance:


----------



## Take2

Well ours was def cheaper Maddy. We paid about $1500 with the same amount back from Medicare so we just under $1000 out of pocket, mind you I'd have paid the extra $300 for a more thorough approach. Well I'll be ensuring they cross all their T's and dot all the I's from now on!


----------



## aleja

Hi Take I'm glad you got the cycle sorted out. Blood tests are the only reliable measure for the LH surge and it sounds like you had to teach the clinic a thing or two . It's great you have 6 embies left too. 1 good follicle is great. Even on clomid I never got more than 1.

(With the ring we bought the sapphire separately then got the ring designed by a local jeweller . I decided on the design -not that I don't trust my DH but he ain't got a clue about jewellery styles, precious stones etc!!)

Maddy that was an interesting read about cleavage vs blasts . I wonder why that is though?? Well the stats were on the mark with me and Miss Red


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Just been catching up on all that's been happening! Have been doing some extra hours at work. :(
Gosh Take2, you have been through the mill there, what a lot of faffing about from your clinic. Good on you for standing your ground. I hope all goes well for you. Sometimes i wonder do they have a clue what they are doing?

Aleja, your ring is beautiful. Your hubby did well there :)

Can't remember who asked sorry but I was on the pred ( just coming off it actually ) and i did have my NK cells tested. Strange outcome......my biopsy showed normal...however my bloods were one of the highest ever blood readings he said he had seen and in his words, he was "convinced" they had something to do with implanting. I know the biopsy is the true indicator but with him being "convinced" sure i was willing to try anything.
If he had have told me to wear my knickers over my head i would have done it....lol

Anyway been on 40mg per day of pred, clexane and the other ivf magical potions. Short cycle.
He suggested PGD testing to see if they could select a better embryo...last cycle we got 18 eggs ( i was delighted with such low amh) 14 fertilised...two only made it to blastocysts...( no frosties)but he said perhaps if they have had done PGD testing they may have picked the others that weren't blastocysts??!!!as they only go by sight for selection where as with PGD they can tell so much more.
He also said if there are genetic problems then at least we would know to go down the egg donor route, because at the minute we are a little lost! A little.....ahhh slight understatement!!!
Just got Sydneys child today which he recommended to start advertising in for a donor...depressing read!! so many other couples like us, :((

Anyway must keep smiling.....Hope you are all okay and for those of who who aren't ..big hugs coming your way.

XXXXXX


----------



## Miss Redknob

DQ I would highly recommend having chromosome testing (blood test) prior to jumping into PGD as it is very expensive (it is a money maker for these clinics), cost DH and I almost $20,000 for 2 embryos!! I had 18 eggs collected.

I am also on Clexane 40mg :)


----------



## aleja

Hi gals 
Dancing queen well at least there is some explanation about why they aren't implanting with the high NKC reading . It's a tough road to take and I wish I had more suggestions for you before donor egg and pgd .. Would you be willing to do the IVIG or intralipids ? 
I would probably put my undies over my head too if the FS suggested it! 

Ms Red have you started preparing any baby stuff? I finally bought a couple of onesies and am looking at some cots on eBay .. All those baby stores are so expensive


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am really bad Aleja :haha: I have on layby our cot, change table, bassinet,tallboy, pram and car seat. Baby Kingdom had a 15% off sale storewide about 6 weeks. It is due out the end of May but they said they can store it a bit longer if we need them to.

Are you looking at any type of cot?


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Dancing... sorry this is so hard, hun. Do you have a choice about proceeding with PGD or is it a given that you 'have' to do it if you proceed with your current Dr? FWIW I think I've mentioned here before that we have researched egg donors - we simply couldn't afford ED here in Australia. But the program in Sth Africa is well established (if you are comfortable with having an anonymous donor - you are given lots of data, just nothing identifying). We also looked closely at Thailand - they have both Thai donors and anglo-saxon donors that fly in from Europe. So don't feel that you are limited to Australia. Hugsxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Dancing- that sounds like alot to process and some big decisions. I don't have much advice- but I'm thinking of you and really hope that you are ok! And I completely agree about the knickers :) id happily pop them on my head for a baby too!! Keep us posted on your next steps xxx

Maddy- how's things? Where abouts are you guys up to?

Miss red and aleja- that is so exciting to be choosing furniture for your baby boys! I caught up with my best friend today- who had a baby boy in jan. my heart melted! What an absolute cutie. Won't be long till yours are in arms!

Wish- how are you feeling? Not long now hey?!!

Take- how are you doing? Is it tww time?

Afm- I triggered last night and transfer is scheduled for Monday! Can't believe it's nearly here already.... Feeling pretty bloody scared about it, to be honest. But what will be will be! I don't think I could ever give up!


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies hope everyone is well :)

I had my transfer yesterday, 2 embryos went in so fingers crossed one of them sticks.
Any of you ladies who have done FET before temping as well? I triggered Sat afternoon so I was supposed to ovulate Monday but fertility friend hasn't given me crosshairs yet. Temp dipped low on Monday then small rise Tues, then big spike yesterday but dropped down again today??

Dancing- Have you made any decisions on where to next? Its a bloody exhausting process isn't it..those people who conceive the old fashioned way have no idea how good they've got it. Hang in there x

Kirsty- Exciting to hear your just behind me. How many embys are you having transferred? Mine were graded 7/10 and 8/10 and they both survived the thaw so we still have 4 left in the freezer which we were pleased about, mind you I hope we hit the jackpot this time and it wont matter.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got everything crossed for you Take :dust:


----------



## Maddy40

Take - if you use Fertility Friend then you have to manually enter that you triggered & therefore know your O date. I can't remember the instructions but in the instructions it's something like a 'manual override'. Once you put in the trigger data FF will have your O date on the right day. Good luck hun xxx

Kirs_t - FX for Monday!

AFM I'm more than 1 week into the 3 week dose of the Pill...pick up my meds on 2 April.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Those 3 weeks are going to go so fast Maddy :) What pill did they put you on?


----------



## Maddy40

Miss Redknob said:


> Those 3 weeks are going to go so fast Maddy :) What pill did they put you on?

Levlen...apparently a 'regular' pill as the minipill doesn't have the hormones they want you to dose up on.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! How is everyone going?

Aleja and red- I bet those bumps are growing bigger by the day! And wish- are you counting down now? How are you feeling and when's your due date?

Maddy - not long to go now till you can get started!

Dancing- how are you doing? Have you made any more plans for your next try?

Take- how's the TWW treating you? Ae you testing?

I had my transfer yesterday and all seemed to go well... It definitely didn't feel as hopeful or exciting as the last 2 transfers- but I figure it will either work or not, regardless of my negative attitude ;) I've decided to test out the trigger and see what happens. Last time when I was pregnant- the lines started to get darker from about 5dpt... I don't think I'll ever be a wait till blood test day kinda girl! Better to know for me :) so the next few days are pure torture and I swear time has slowed right down to a crawling pace! 

But either way- I feel like I will be ok this time xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear from you Kirst! Sending you loads of :dust: this is the one hun :baby:

Bump is going well, he is moving around a lot more now :)


----------



## Take2

Hey Kirsty, yeah I'm hanging in here, have resisted testing so far but thought I might do one tomorrow, I'm not one for waiting for bloods either. 
Good luck to you, I don't think too much about 'good' or 'bad' feelings, it either works or it doesn't. I've been optimistic in the past and also sure it's not my month and either way I'm still trying so not sure you can read into these things. It'd be bloody nice if this was the month for both of us!


----------



## Miss Redknob

How many dpt are you Take? Xx


----------



## aleja

Hey girls 
Take and Kirst I am holding my breath waiting to hear how your 2ww goes. I totally agree that you don't need optimism for the embies to stick at all. 

Wish how are you going? 

Miss Red I can feel the bubba a lot now too. So magical 

Hi to dancing and Maddy x


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone

Take and Kirs_t I soooo hope this is the month for you :)

One more week of pill-ing - off to Sydney next Tues to pick up my meds and hopefully get the all-clear to start jabbing.


----------



## Take2

I'm 7dp2dt today. Tested this morning and BFN, prob a bit early but at least I know the trigger shot is out of my system. A girl who used to work for me just posted a pic on Facebook of her and her daughter and her new baby boy, it was that massive reminder of how much I want this and how much I want to be posting that pic by the end if the year. 
I had been so calm and 'whatever will be' until today and now it's hit me hard, PLEASE let this one work!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies... Wow it's a big month for so many of you! Best of luck take, kirst and maddy I truly hope it's your time ladies, you deserve it. 
Red and Aleja, how are you feeling? Nearly half way wow! Aleja any names picked? 
Dancing, how you feeling champ? Hope you are keeping optimistic you are going to make a great mum however that may be! 

AFM- sorry I haven't posted in a while I've been feeling pretty off.. Had trouble with my back and my bowels and starting to struggle at work. 4 days til 3rd tri and I'm really looking forward to meeting this lil miss! Xx


----------



## Take2

Hey wish..you poor love it, you really start to feel it in the last trimester. I had a misaligned pelvis from 32 weeks on with Keyara, was very uncomfortable, and to think that was with my youthful 23 year old body, god help me this time around if I ever actually get my BFP lol


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh wish - I'm sorry you are feeling a bit crappy.... Do you have the Easter long weekend off? I hope you have some time to put your feet up and rest. I can't imagine how much I will struggle being so pregnant and working. Some days work takes all that I have- even when I'm not preggo at all! Your beautiful little girl will be here before you know it! 
Do you have more scans/monitoring as you go into third tri?

Not long to go till jab time Maddy! We are all going to get there this year. Come on bfps! Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Still early Take xx :dust:

Sorry to hear you are feeling crap Wish, I have been suffering alot of back and pelvic pain, nothing worse. When are you finishing work? xx

:happydance: for the upcoming jabbing Maddy xx

I was thinking the same Aleja, any names yet? xx

You are so right Kirst, you guys are next xx


----------



## Maddy40

Kirs_t said:


> Not long to go till jab time Maddy! We are all going to get there this year. Come on bfps! Xxx

Yes....but actually there's no chance of reaching the finishing-line this year for me. By the time of ET my EDD would be in the first week of Jan 2014 :haha:


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all having a lovely Easter and are getting to enjoy some time off work.

Take and Kirs-t, hope you are going well and are surviving the 2ww, nver a pleasant experience.

Hi to all, same old same old with us, still mulling things over.
xxx


----------



## Take2

Hi all :)

Hey dancing, you don't know where to next? I was just thinking of you and what a difficult journey you've had this morning, trying to keep my situation in perspective and remember others have been facing this a lot longer then I have.

Having a nice relaxing Easter! No idea what is going on inside me, I had cramping yesterday and peeing a lot but BFN this morning (11dp2dt), I'm flitting back and forth from totally thinking we've nailed it and then convinced AF is around the corner. I've got the beta Wed so will know for sure soon. Off to the Sunshine Coast for a week on Saturday so at least if we have another BFN cycle I can distract myself enjoying some different scenery.
Hope everyone is well and Kirsty hows your 2ww?


----------



## Kirs_t

Happy Easter girls!

Dancing- it's great to hear from you. We have all been thinking of you. I hope you are doing ok and taking all the time you need to decide where to next xxx

Take- I have everything crossed for your beta on Wednesday! Not long to go now xxx I know what you mean about the back and forth! I've swung between thinking its worked and then being completely positive it hasn't! 

My beta is not until Monday week (soooo far away!) it is meant to be Saturday, but as the clinic is closed weekends, they bumped me till Monday. I think that I will ask to go in Friday though as it is my best friends hens on Saturday and I'd like to know either way! I know that even if we have a bfp this cycle- there is still such a long way to go. Does the chance of miscarriage increase if you have already had one? Dr google was a bit ambiguous on that one :) xxx

Happy long weekend everyone!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies happy Easter to All x 

Kirst I don't think 1 miscarriage means you are more susceptible to another as this emby could be the nice and healthy one. 

Take good luck for Wednesday 

Wish and Red we haven't decided on a boys name yet. I like Caleb but DH doesn't ! 

Dancing I think mulling over things until it feels right is the right thing to do. 

Maddy, January 2014 isn't too far off actually given how fast times flies


----------



## Maddy40

Happy April Fools Day :flower: 

Dancing...glad you are still here :hugs: Are you taking a break entirely from thinking about TTC or starting to think about next moves?

Kirst...not sure about the m/c risks but I think we're no more at risk. Or maybe my Dr just wanted to make me feel better by saying that? :shrug: Good luck with the beta. Bumping it to Friday seems to make good sense.

Take...good luck for Wednesday. Where will you be when you get the results? 

Aleja...does DH have any good name ideas of his own? I think Caleb is lovely :haha:

AFM picking up meds tomorrow. HATING being on BCP, my skin is like a teenager and I am bloated and PMS-ey. Kind of like this ---> :devil: Now I remember why I went off the pill in the first place!


----------



## Take2

Hi girls

Just thought I'd check in and let you know the beta result was negative, I started spotting yesterday so I was expecting it but I guess there is always a small part of you that hopes it will be different.

I've just sent OH down to the supermarket for soft cheeses and wine so that is my plan for tonight lol. One good thing is that we are flying out to the Sunshine Coast on Sat for a weeks holiday so that will be a nice distraction, I will of course have my bloody period while away though so that's a pain in the arse!!

We will have a break this month, I'm not too keen on the back to back, like to give my body a break. So still have 4 frozen embys sitting there at least its not another fresh cycle.

Ok well thats me, hope everyone is well

Kirsty- Hows your 2ww going, tested yet? Got my fingers crossed for you.

Maddy- Hang in there with the meds, gotta love feeling like you've hit puberty again :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry Take, sending you lots of :hugs: Hope you have a great getaway :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Take I'm so sorry... I hope you have a fantastic trip away and completely spoil yourself. A big glass of wine sounds very good. 
Do you have any more frosties?

I spoke to the clinic today and they said I have to wait till Monday for the blood test. It's a bit of a bummer cos Friday was only one day early but I spose it won't change much by waiting... Monday will be 20dpo- don't most clinics test earlier than that anyway???
I'm feeling very cautiously hopeful. I've had positive tests which are quite dark now and digital said 'pregnant 2-3' this morning!! I'm way too scared to be excited though... I just feel like it can't be true and something's going to go wrong!!

How is everyone else going? Xxx


----------



## Take2

Oh Kirsty I'm so pleased one of us has had a success. Crossing my fingers this one sticks for you x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Kirsty!! I hope it is your bfp hun :dust:


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Ladies,

Oh gosh Kirs-t , that is so encouraging. Fingers crossed this is it girl :))

Take, i am sorry to hear your negative result! it is an absolute shit!! as someone said yes get the wine down....sometimes there just is a need for it.

As for us, we are going back to the UK for a holiday Mid May so are taking a break until at least then. I have changed my acupuncture to a very traditional chinese dude and he says he will have me pregnant within three months! Bless him for his optimism...don't think he knows quite what he has got himself into ! haha
So who knows..it could be complete load of crap? or he just might make it happen! Trying to stay positive!
In the meantime we have draughted up an advert for an egg donor! Depressing that was!!!
Can i just ask, for anyone who has taken Dhea, i have been on it for a year 75mg per day, but my hair has started to fall out :( and i have long fine hair anyway...anyone else had the same?
No other side effects for me apart from the initial headaches.

Love to the rest of the crew
XXXX


----------



## danc1ingqueen

PS Maddy, best of luck girl
XXX


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Take :hug: I'm sorry hun. This process is pretty awful sometimes :nope: 

Dancing..good luck with the donor stuff. Sorry I probably asked before, but are trying for an Aust donor or going for Sth Africa or elsewhere? I know on the bubhub boards there seem to be a lot of Aussies heading to Sth Africa these days.

Kirst hope this is the :dust: one for you. 

Red :hi: how ru coming along? 

Aleja not long hey? :flower:

AFM...day 3 of Lucrin. The appointment at Westmead on Tuesday involved a 3.5 hour drive in each direction for the grand total of 16 mins at Wmead to collect our meds :haha: The best bit was afterwards we went to Cabramatta to stock up on the Asian foods we can't get here in Canberra. We bought heaps of things like Thai desserts that just aren't made here, plus some fruit that is hard to find here. DH was sooo happy to be able to buy a Thai newspaper! So it's been a nice, easy start actually. :thumbup:


----------



## Take2

Dancing- Ive been considering the whole Chinese medicine accupuncture avenue thing myself, might be time to actually go and see someone, doesn't feel like anymore of a gamble then this whole IVF thing has been so might be good to do something different.

Maddy- Feel so sorry for you and all that traveling, I have to drive 1.5 hours and I complain enough about that. Glad to see you've found something else to make the trip worthwhile :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh gosh girls- that travelling must be so hard!! Do you have your bloods and scans closer to home?? I really feel for you both. it's hard enough and I live 10 minutes from my clinic!!

Dancing- I think the Chinese doctor is a great idea. I've heard amazing stories about success with cm. I also did acupuncture for the last 2 bfp rounds, and I really think it helps! Hope your trip is wonderful and you come back feeling ready to try again or even better- already up the duff!!

Take - I hope the same for you too chic. Hope your trip is awesome and filled with lots of fun and wine!! Thinking about you xxx

How are the bumps going ladies??!! More pics?!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies 
Firstly Kirst I am so happy for you. I bet you will get a great Hcg on Monday xx it is a nervous wait but will be worth it

Take I am sorry you got the negative result. 4 embys left is great though. Are they blasts ? 
Would you consider doing a biopsy the month before your next cycle? This is what helped my emby finally implant 

Maddy, what a long drive that is for you! And here I was complaining about 45 mins in traffic to appts. Cabramatta is great I grew up in the area and absolutely love the food options 
My DH can't think of any boys names. He had a list of girls names ready to go as he was sure it was going to be a girl. 

To the preggo girls and Taylah hope you are well x

Me: I had an OB appt yesterday baby fine, my cervix still normal but felt a bit rushed by the doctor . He is so busy I feel guilty for holding him up although I pay him $$$!!!

Red and Wish: do you guys feel uncomfortable? I thought this was supposed to be the glorious trimester where I feel great. It hasn't been like that at all. My bump goes all hard sometimes and I get ligament pains, etc etc 
Doctor not worried but says the tightening is Braxton hicks ....already!!! 

Dancing, I haven't had Dhea so I don't know about the side effects .
UK in May sounds wonderful and good way to regroup . You may even be pregnant if your Acu guy pulls through x


----------



## aleja

Oh maddy if you are I. Sydney again soon Canley Vale and Fairfield have great Thai food too. Actually there is a thai/Laos restaurant called Green peppercorn in Fairfield .. Absolutely yummy food


----------



## Take2

Aleja- no they are 2 day embys, thats what my clinic does, a fact that I am becoming increasingly uncomfortable with. We feel like we're invested in those 4 embys now so don't just want to walk away but I haven't been 100% happy with all aspects of our clinic. My partner has written an email tonight asking questions and expressing our cocerns going forward so we'll see how that goes.
So tell me about this biopsy? I have never heard of this, I swear with all the research I've done I feel almost entitled to a medical degree lol. 

This cycle has just been so strange, I had spotting Tues arvo, a small amount of brownish blood yesterday and today a bit more spotting thats almost stopped. Just over 48 hours and no red blood at all, just brownish. Is that a period? WTF? Did I even ovulate at all this cycle? Can you not ovulate after a trigger? Argh my body is so confusing!!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey all! 
Dancingqueen- I am a firm believer in Chinese medicine and there are alot of credible studies out there especially in regards to implantation that show it increases success rates. It can be good in the mean time for relaxation too hun. Hope you are having lots of you time and shit loads of wine while you guys decide where to go next. 

Take2- so sorry for the bfn hun. It must be frustrating to feel unhappy with the service but be 'hostage' to the 4 embies.. Are you able to have them transferred to enough clinic? I mean they're yours. In our cycle we had no frosties but hubby and I discussed that we wouldn't be going back to monash for out nxt cycle... We felt misinformed and the nurses were flippant and unsympathetic. I the mean time enjoy the Brie, wine and holiday. 

Maddy- The long trips sound shit but glad you are making the most of it. Hubby and I traveled to Melbs for our treatment which was 2 hours each way. We made a day of it too which was nice. How are the drugs going? Hope you're not getting too many side effects x I'm thinking of you mate! 

Kristi- I'm so (quietly) happy for you mate and digi results are an awesome sign! Can't WAIT to hear about your betas!!

Red- how's Lincoln cooking? Xx

Aleja- sorry you're feeling crap hun. I've eaten some humble pie the last few weeks after bagging out my friends that I told to suck it up when they were pregnant..it's a tough gig especially for us lttc girls. Because it took us so long to get here I worry 24/7. Every pain, trip to the loo and niggle you question. Sometimes i wake up in a panic cause i think shes not moving so i race out of bed in a sweat and skull ice water.. baby wakes up thrashes about and then im wide awake...I don't think ill relax untill I'm holding her. 

Last couple of weeks for me have been crazy.. Still back and forth at hospital with infections, leaking fluid and bowel problems. Work is getting increasingly difficult but financially i really want to get to 36 weeks...Third tri now so counting down the days till I meet my lil girl... We have decided on the name Yohanna Theodora, first name is my grandmas and second my mums..I would have has Theodora as a first name but hubby said no, I think Theo and Teddy are so cute for short!! Hope everyone had


----------



## Take2

wish- you took the words straight out of my mouth, I'm always referring to my embys as 'hostages' lol. We have considered seeing if we can move them but I'm guessing that is very expensive and complicated. We too feel misinformed all the time and I feel like our nurse thinks every concern I raise is just a psycho desperate to be pregnant over hormonal irrational freak out, I'm yet to hear back from them today to discuss our email we sent and my strange 48 hour light period.
You sound like you've been having a crappy time wish...what infections have you been having? Hang in there you're on the home stretch now x


----------



## wishandwait

Take- its so shit, our nurse never called us back and when she did she had her head in the clouds.. We never got straight answers and she made me feel silly about asking questions. Have you asked to speak to the person in charge and expressed how you feel? You are paying alot for a service that you're not getting and that's the bottom line, your baby is more than likely in waiting in their lil freezer there and they have a duty to make this difficult process as easy as possible for you guys. Have you heard back about you're period? Hope you get some answers love.. And happy Friday! Xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Take- that really sucks about the clinic nurses. I agree that it is their job to help and make this journey as easy as possible!! Infertility sucks at the best of times.... we dont need blasé nurses making it harder! I've had a similar experience at my clinic where I have rung and been made to feel like a total idiot for asking questions... and to make it worse- it was a new nurse who I swear to god would barely be older that 20 years old!luckily most of the other nurses are lovely.
I really hope you get some answers soon and that as wish said- you baby is just waiting for you in their freezer and you won't have to deal with them for much longer! Let us know what they say about your light period/ ovulation.
How are you feeling about everything?

Wish- I'm so sorry you have been a rough time. That all sounds really scary! Are you feeling any better? I hope your work is understanding and supportive xxx oh gosh- I just love the name you've picked. Yohanna is so beautiful and I reckon you can still call her teddy when she is little!

Aleja- that's crazy about the braxton hicks! And not good at all that you are feeling so uncomfortable :( glad the cervix is all good now!

How are you doing miss red?

Maddy- hope the jabs are going ok. Keep us posted on how you are doing

Dancing - big hug to you xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey kirsti how are those tests going? Getting darker? 
Maddy- how's the cocktail? Hope not too many side effects xx
Love to all!


----------



## Maddy40

Happy weekend everyone :)


Take....your clinic sound a bit shite in their communications luv :growlmad: Hope you get some answers. Interesting yours only does 2-day transfers, my Dr will only do 5-day. I wonder if there's any rhyme or reason to these things sometimes?

Kirst...good luck for Monday :flower:

Aleja...good reminder about Canley Vale, Fairfield etc. I used to go to the temple in Bonnyrigg every week so I must dig around a big more and see what I can find that's new. I used to live in Cambodia and love Khmer food which is more delicate and far less spicy than Thai. But of course DH prefers his local cuisine (Lao-Thai) and about 10 fresh chillies per dish :haha:

Red, Wish hope your bumps are great.

AFM going okay, still just on Lucrin and just bumbling along...


----------



## aleja

Wish yippee for reaching the 3rd trimester ... yohanna is s beautiful name. 
what a shame about your illnesses .. What infections have you had? and is that leaking amniotic fluid? Sounds stressful . You must be relieved that you are now in a safer zone. I realise financially you may need to hang in there but if your body is telling you to slow down then hopefully it is a possibility too. 
I know exactly what you mean about worrying about everything and anything . It is driving me nuts and I think it is tainting my experience of pregnancy . I feel bad as millions of TTC girls would love to be in my shoes right now. 

Take, I feel like I should have a medical degree too by now ! 
The endometrial biopsy is a small pap-smear like procedure where the FS takes a small slither of your endometrium in the cycle before you commence an IVF or Fet cycle . It is supposed to induce a greater blood flow to the region as it repairs and this is supposed to make the Endometrium more lush and embryo-friendly. 
I found some research on this (i will try to find it again for you) and took it to my FS who agreed to copy a variation of the study. He said that it increases implantation by about 40-50% (mind you why didn't he tell me earlier when I had a few embies left I will never know)

Maddy when do you start on the stim injections?


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Aleja...start stimming on Wednesday, so not long till the exciting bit starts!


----------



## Kirs_t

Maddy - good luck for starting stims on Wednesday! I really hope this is your cycle!

Aleja - dont feel bad about worrying. I think it is totally normal - especially after what we have all been through to get to pregnancy. Are you feeling better with the aching and braxton hicks?

Well we officially have a :bfp:

my hcg came back today at 3347!! it is alot higher than last time at this stage - where I was around 400. We are very cautiously optimistic and hopeful. I am a mixture of absolute joy and sheer terror today!! But we will just take it day by day and hope and pray that this one sticks around. I have a scan booked in 2 weeks time - when I should be 7 weeks. 

Hi to everyone and hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kirsty that is fantastic news :dance: I am so happy for you and DH, make sure you get lots of rest and make DH do everything :haha:

Take, sorry that your nurses are being so rude. I had a bad experience with one when we were with Sydney IVF, but since being with IVFA they seem to understand what you are going through xx

Wish, Yay for 3rd Tri :dance: I love the name you have picked for your little girl xx :cloud9: Lincoln is going well, moving around so much more now :)

Good luck with the stims Maddy xx :dust:

Aleja, I have been so uncomfortable like no business. I spoke with my OB last week and he said that I have SPD (Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction) and it makes my lower back down to my knees ache all day everyday :(

Sorry I haven't been around much girls, just been really busy with work. Went away the weekend just gone with my family and OMG they all fight like cat and dog!! Would rather of stayed home with DH and had a movie weekend. The only good thing about the weekend was yesterday when DH and I went on our hospital tour :o It was so much fun and the delivery suite is just like the rooms, not clinical looking. I am really excited to give birth now :haha:


----------



## aleja

Hi girls
Hey kirst that is a great beta! Did you transfer 1 or 2 embys?
Take it easy and try to stay positive x

Ms Red ouchy !! that pain sounds horrible ..its such an eye-opener about all the changes going on inside our bodies .
And the weekend away didnt sound so relaxing either :/

Which hospital will you be going to? 

Luckily my Braxton hicks has settled. I think it just happens when I feel full from eating too much!! So I don't even know if it is BH after all

Maddy yes it's the exciting part coming up now soon you will be in the 2ww!! Eeek!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear the BH have calmed down Aleja xx

I am going to Nepean Private Hospital, where are you going? :)


----------



## aleja

I'm going to st George private. I did the tour too. I have a few friends who have had their babies there and they were all really happy with the care. Having said I can't say I'm excited about labour !


----------



## Take2

Hi all!
Firstly YAY Kirsty so excited for you, those numbers are amazing..sure there is not 2 in there? :)
Maddy-You starting stimming today? How exciting, I hope it all goes well for you x

AFM- Im on the sunshine coast, the trip has had its dramas, our plane here was delayed several times so lots of waiting around, then our suitcase didn't turn up so we had no clothes for the first 24 hours, challenging when the female I had to borrow clothes from who we are staying with is a size 18 and I'm a 10...I looked hilarious. Then yesterday I wake up with a strange red bump that swelled up over the day and had a blister on top. Everyone convinced me to get it checked out and apparently its a spider bite so they dressed it and bandaged it up and I'm on antibiotics. What next lol. Other than all that we have enjoyed food, wine, the beach and Australia Zoo, its been great.
When we get back next week we'll contact the clinic to discuss a few things.
Aleja- I did some reading on the biopsy which was very interesting so ill be bringing it up with our doctor, thanks for the tip x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja, St George Private is great that is where I go to IVFA. You will be excited about giving birth once you get there knowing you are going to have your miracle xx :)

Good Luke today Maddy xx

Hope the rest of the holiday is better for you Take :) Enjoy xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Take- that does sound like a few dramas to starts your holiday! I hope the sunshine, beaches and wine will make up for it! Look forward to hearing what your clinic says and your next steps xxx

Miss red- I'm glad you are looking forward to the birth and meeting your lil one! I must admit labour scares the bajeezus out of me :) how are you feeling bout it wish and Aleja? Anyone going for natural? I think id be taking the drugs ;) 

Maddy! Hooray for starting :) let us know how you go?

Dancing- how's things with you? I bet you're looking forward to your holiday. Did you say may you leave? It's coming around quickly now xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am planning natural Kirst but I might have a taste of the gas :haha:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey kirst! Oh my god congratulations.. I am so so happy for you! Best news babe and so well deserved. I can't wait till everyone on this thread is exchanging parenting advice.. I really believe it'll happen.! 

As for labour... I'm planning for nothing and just rolling with it, if I can have a safe birth without memories of begging people to murder me all the better. 

In other news we started classes and was dispensed some firm advice.... The physio said that the sun is a natural healer so if you end up with stitches for tearing or episiotomy you can lay on a lilo outside with your legs spread. Nice treat for the neighbors. She also reccommended taking a picture of your vagina so you will know what it's supposed to look like after 'the damage' and know if its healing. C-section is looking more appealing daily. 

How's the holiday take and how's the cycle maddy? 

Red and aleja... Comfort levels are diminishing I can imagine? Xx


----------



## aleja

Hi gals
Take there is nothing like some holiday drama but glad your spider bite isn't anything too serious. 
I hope your FS agrees with the biopsy theory. The other thing I did was take 1 low dose aspirin per day. Also supposed to aid implantation although my FS wasn't too convinced it made a difference ( hey but whatever works, right!?)

Wish thanks for the sunshine tip. My nosey/creepy neighbour will love this! 
As for the vagajay photo..!!!! 
I totally agree with you about everyone swapping baby poo stories I am starting to believe this. 
Red, yes the major prize at the end of labour is a cute healthy baby but the process scares me too. I dont have a grand plan except to have an open mind. I am ok with drugs and an epi !! 

Kirst, how are you feeling?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I agree with you Aleja, I take a low dose aspirin everyday and worked for me :) My OB recommended it and believes it helps.


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,

So I'm back from holidays and just checking in for a vent so bare with me.
Firstly I have been temping on FF for 5 or 6 months now, I find it helpful in pinpointing my ovulation so I don't feel like I'm flying blind. So of course I forgot to pack my thermometer didn't I. We went out and bought another one but not after missing one day of temp, not too big of a deal as I was only CD7 so figured it wouldn't matter too much.
Then the thermometer we bought seems to measure lower than the old one so has thrown the chart out a bit but like I said, early days so wasn't overly concerned and continued temping all week. Arrived home today and unpacked, can't find the new thermometer can I? Must have left it at our friends house in Sydney this morning, argh..annoying!

Then yesterday my daughter who is staying with her dad for the week rings to tell me that her step mum is pregnant. Don't het me wrong, I am happy for them. They have been trying for over 2 years and this was their 3rd IVF attempt but it is a little bit of a sting that he will produce a sibling for her before I will. They are due mid nov and I will be heartbroken if we haven't conceived by then,
The other thing is this stupid suspected spider bite hasn't healed yet, I'm on antibiotics and have to dress it everyday and wear a bandage. Because we have been on holidays I haven't been to the doctor since Wednesday and I do want to get it checked, went straight to the hospital this afternoon when we got into town and there were hundreds of people sitting in the waiting room so we just walked straight out.
And lastly I have been spotting this afternoon, I'm cd12, I have never spotted at this point in my cycle before. Was hoping I was a late HCG riser but did a test and of course negative. Could it be IB and I've ovulated super early, have never ovulated that early ever that I'm aware of. Is it ovulation spotting, although I've never had that before. Could it be the spider bite/antibiotics? Or something else? Really just wish something would go my way and make sense.
Sorry for the avalanche of verbal blah, but just needed to get all this off my chest.
Hope everyone is having a better week than I am x


----------



## Maddy40

Take ... xxx sounds like you've had a full on few days - the holiday sounds good, the other stuff not-so-much. :flower: for you. Hope that spider bite heals. I'm sorry your test didn't show the result you were hoping for, hopefully (as you say) you're just a late riser :hugs:

Red ... ouch SPD :nope: I've heard it's really dreadful. Does it hurt less if you don't move around much? 

Aleja ... I reckon you can probably blame BH for everything at the moment :thumbup: Take advantage of it while you can!

Kirst ... huge number! Could it be :oneofeach: do you think? Is your scan later this week? 

Wish ... wow the legs-apart-healing-in-the-sun vision... :shock: :haha:


AFM I'm still here. Today is Day 5 of stims, will have my first bloods on Tuesday and then a scan on Friday. I'm coming along slowly...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sending you lots of :hugs: Take xx Hope you get the bite seen to soon.

I have tried everything Maddy, but nothing seems to bee working :( Had a bath yesterday which took a bit of the pain away but then had the most awful night sleep. My poor colleague today is dragging me along today :haha:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi ladies! 

Take- I'm so sorry... Things sound like they have been very frustrating lately. The temp thing sounds annoying and it's awful when you are temping and lose track of the cycle... It happened when I was on holidays too and it sucks not knowing what your body is doing! Any more spotting? That is defn unusual for cd 12... Have you ever ov that early?
I'm really sorry about the news of your daughters step mums pregnancy.... I can definitely understand how hard that would be. You WILL be pregnant by nov. I have so much faith that you will xxx how are you going with everything now?

Maddy- good luck for your bloods tomorrow! Scan on Friday will be exciting to see how many follies you are growing in there! Any discomfort so far? I remember feeling like my ovaries were the size of basketballs! 

Miss red- hope you feel better very soon and sleep better tonight.

Wish and Aleja- how are you going? Wish you crack me up imagining the vijay jay in the sunshine.... And taking pics of your bits! The joy of labour hey?! 

Afm- I had my second beta done this morning and it came back at 37,472! I'm only 5w5d ... So it seems quite high? I'm not sure but it's defn higher than last time. It's double what it was at 6w last time. My midwife friend is convinced it's twins but I'm not so sure. We only transferred one embie but we were a bit naughty and bd after trigger?! Our scan is only 8 days away now so time will tell! I'm still absolutely terrified and am just trying to roll with the feeling as im pretty sure its not going away until well after 12 weeks! I will book an ob if we see a heart beat next week.


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies

Kirsty- Yeah I have had more spotting today and no I have definitely never ovulated this early so I'm completely stumped. My specialist is away for 2 weeks so I cant talk to him and the nurse had no idea. I am going to the GP tomorrow to have my spider bite checked so I might ask her, maybe I should have a pap smear too, I am overdue for one. 
So how do you feel about the prospect of twins..excited or completely freaked out? I think I'd be a bit of both. Can't wait to hear how your scan goes :)

Miss Red- I totally sympathise with you, I had SPD when I was pregnant with Keyara. I work in retail too so was on my feet all day, I could not put all my weight on one leg and was waddling BIG time. I didn't get it until 32 weeks though so I hope you aren't going to suffer right through till the end. I had a pelvic support band that really helped and I went to a physio which I highly recommend.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hello ladies,

I've been lurking around on this page for a while knowing that I'll be going through what you all are soon. I had a meeting with female fertility specialist yesterday and she finally referred me to the Melbourne IVF clinic to start getting ready for IVF :happydance:. They gave us a lot of different material and booked us in for compulsory appointments with accounts and whatnot. Our IVF process is going to involve an mTESE and ICSI and it'll be a fresh cycle yay!

Hoping we can start our first agitated cycle in July but know it's likely everything won't be ready by then.

Is anybody else at Melbourne IVF?


----------



## Kirs_t

Welcome hopeful cat! Very exciting that the ball is rolling for your ivf cycle. Good luck and I really hope you can get started in July. I'm not in Melbourne- but I did do a fresh icsi cycle as my first try. Sorry im a bit hopeless, but what is mTESE? 

Afm- I am feeling so sick this week. I can barely function! I hate to complain, cos you know I wouldn't want it any other way.... But ugh morning sickness sucks hey? For the pregnant girls- when did you find it eased off?


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies , just wanted to pop in & say hello ! So so happy to see your bumps are progressing nicely & congrats krist  
As for me & my beautiful bub Harper we are doing great the first 2 months were a bit rough a lot of crying & not a lot of sleep, Harper is 11 weeks old now she has grown heaps & is smiling & gooing & gaing & has really settled into our family & thank god is only up once a night now I'm actually feeling human again & getting back to normal life plus one of course, a great tip look into the baby dunstan language it is so true xxx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

congrats ladies on your bumps and babies!

Kirs_t: no worries on not knowing mTESE - if i didn't have to deal with it I wouldn't know either :). mTESE is an open biopsy procedure to surgically remove sperm from testes. My husband has unobstructed azoospermia (zero sperm in ejaculate) and initial aspiration attempt found no sperm. mTESE is our best shot at finding sperm for ISCI and IVF. If it fails we will have to look towards donor sperm.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, 
Welcome hopefulcat I wish you all the best with your first cycle. It is an exciting and hopeful time mixed with nerves. I am not with Melbourne IVF but they are the equivalent of IVF Australia in Sydney - I was really happy with my FS and clinic. 

Take I have no idea about the spotting except did you take any herbs or meds in the previous cycle? Spotting is related to progesterone or something I think? 
I can understand about feeling weird about your ex's wife being pregnant but I am confident that you will be preggers by November . 

Maddy how did your bloods go today? 

Kirst I cannot for your scan to see if there is 1 or 2 in there! My beta was pretty high at 6 weeks .. About 64000 and I only had 1 bubba in there 

Red I really hope your pain subsides. Are you going to physio or yoga? 

Hi TAylah thanks for popping by . Glad to hear the little is sleeping and smiling 
What is that baby thing you are recommending? I haven't heard about it

Dancing Queen hope you are well


----------



## aleja

Oh and Kirst I was lucky i didn't really have too much morning sickness.. Just queasiness when I was hungry and I was ALWAYS hungry!!! And I was very tired but symptoms went away by about 8-9 weeks


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst, nice numbers :thumbup: That first scan will be sooo exciting, I bet.

Take hope the Dr had some answers for you today :hugs:

Red, ouch, SPD sounds yuk. Does massage help :shrug:

Aleja, DancingQueen, Taylah, Hopeful Cat :wave: Hi!


AFM, had my Day 8 bloods today...Estrogen was only 600 :nope: so I have quite a way to go....


----------



## Take2

Hopeful cat- welcome and good luck, look forward to hearing how things go for you :)

Taylah- pleased to hear you and bump have got into a routine and you are getting some sleep

Maddy- Hang in there, it is such a long process isn't it

AFM- Doctor yesterday was lovely. She did a urine preg test, of course it was neg but she wants to be 100% sure, I'm having bloods done today too, I like that she is very thorough. I have an appoint to go back Tuesday so she can do a pap smear as well. I am still spotting this morning so that will be my 4th day in a row now!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kirst - My morning sickness kicked in early and was quite severe by week 8-14, I still get the occasional day of vomiting but nothing like I was. Try and eat small meals often :) xx

Take - I am going to book a physio session I think, it is my left hip that is the worst :( I will have a look at the pelvic support band :thumbup: Hope the spotting eases up for you, maybe you are a late inplanter :) xx

Hopeful Cat - Welcome :) I am the same as Aleja, we are with IVFA in Sydney. Got everything crossed for you xx

Taylah - So glad to hear you and Harper are doing well xx

Aleja - Planning on doing some physio xx

Maddy - I was a slow riser :( Have they increased your dose? I was double xx

AFM - So the SPD is causing my alot of pain all day everyday atm :( so I am having a horrible time trying to sleep, and to make everything better heartburn is unbelievable so my OB has given me Zantac to relieve it. Like Kirst, not complaining just venting :haha:


----------



## Kirs_t

Miss red- spd sounds awful, you poor thing. I hope the physio helps a little and you are able to get some rest xxx it's good to have a vent I reckon!

Aleja- wow that was a very high beta at 6 weeks... You got me thinking maybe it is just one in there after all :) id be beside myself with happiness either way!! How are you feeling?

Take- I'm so glad your doctor is investigating things thoroughly... That spotting sounds very confusing. Let us know how your blood results go! Is the bite healing better? 

Maddy- slowly but surely!! I think it's better for e2 to rise slowly than too quickly?? When is your next bloods? Hope your scan goes well too :) can't wait to hear how things are doing!! 

Taylah- thanks for dropping in! Your message made me smile :) so glad you and your beautiful little girl are doing well. I can't wait to be there one day xxx

Wish- how are you doing chick? When do you finish up at work?

Big hi and hugs to hopeful and dancing xxx


----------



## Take2

Hi guys,

Miss red- Honestly when I got my pelvic support band I was like a new woman, it was a bit annoying and bulky under my clothes but I was already wearing tent like outfits by that stage so you couldn't really tell lol

AFM Just tried to get my blood results but they aren't there yet so will have to try again tomorrow. Spider bite is finally healing, still a big sore but its dried out so no more fluid coming out of it..was quite unattractive, not complaining tho, could have been much worse.


----------



## Miss Redknob

What there a particular belt you got Take? Glad to hear the bite is clearing up :thumbup:


----------



## Take2

I can't remember the name but my physio organised it for me. It was called a maternity pelvic support band or something like that. Wasn't cheap, about $70 and that was 10 years ago, and my private health wouldn't cover it, very annoying! But I have to say it was worth every cent!


----------



## aleja

Hi kirst, I think betas vary in the thousands between women but you won't know for sure until your scan. I was a tad concerned about twins as I had a double transfer so I was very relieved to 1 healthy bubba . As you said either way its great! 

I am starting to feel bigger now - there is no mistaking my belly anymore! 
I do have some ligament pain but nothing like Ms Red (hugs)
Ms Red I really hope the belt or physio help- how are you coping at work??

Maddy, some women take longer to develop follicles. Are you meds going to increase?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy V Day Aleja :dance:

Work isn't too bad, it just depends how much I get up and down from my desk :) When are you finishing up at work? I am finishing the 14th June :dance:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies!!! Sorry about the absence I've been keeping track but haven't had a chance to write! 
Red I know exactly how you feel I've had psd for six weeks, the belt helps but still shit after after a long day! I'm finishing up work start of June if I make it that far.. I really hope to but I'm looking forward to my last moments of being alone before we welcome this baby. 
Take- I had an annovulatry cycle where I bled from day 21., I thought I'd ov'd early but progesterone came back that I hadn't at all. Hope you get some answers mate and I'm glad that the spider bite is starting to heal. 
Aleja- happy v day love!! Glad all is well, any decisions on names? 
Kirst- that sounds like some very sticky betas!! Mine were 480 at 5 weeks!! That's unreal news!!
Maddy- how are you going mate? Any crappy side effects? 
Hopeful cat- must be so good to be finally moving forward. Good luck with the TESE. 

Hi to anyone I've missed too!!


----------



## wishandwait

Oh and kirst my morning sickness went at 16 weeks and had a resurgence at 22! With numbers that high I'm not suprised you're feeling unwell. Try to think about how deep that little emby is buried to make you feel so shit! X


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies I must have missed the memo.. What is v day??:blush:!!
Wow you guys are finishing work so soon!
I am planning on finishing at 36 weeks first week of July but realistically the last week of June. It feels like its going to drag on too as some of my work has already slowed down . I'm a social worker so I have to unwind from some of my cases already. 

I wrote a list of boys names the other night after going through a baby name app. I am liking Leonardo this week :flower:


----------



## wishandwait

Leo is a great name aleja! I like Theo too! Ill be just on 37 weeks when I finish. Hopefully ill have some time to fit in some 7th heaven and Dr Quinn... Maybe ill have some dreams about Sully being my next babies daddy... He was super hot in his day..


----------



## wishandwait

Oh and v day is 'viability'.. 24 weeks...


----------



## Maddy40

Hey all.....EPU delayed until later next week (instead of Monday) as all follies on Right side still too small & the sonographer couldn't even see my left ovary.,... More in my journal (link below). Sorry am totally knackered otherwise I would write it all again here. Almost 6 hrs driving to/from clinic (DH had to work so daughter and I went on our own). Then I had to go pick DH up from work when we got back (1hr round trip) as there is no public transport at his work and I had the car.... 
Now I have to go to bed because I have to start work at 6am tomorrow morning :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I love the name Leo too :) xx

Keep your chin up Maddy, did they increase your dose? xx

Wow you are finishing late Wish :o I am only finishing early as I have so much leave banked.


----------



## aleja

Oh Maddy that is such a long round trip. I really admire your determination . I have heard other ladies on different threads say that their left ovary is sometimes hiding. It's strange but not uncommon. 

Will they increase your dose ? 

Oh yes viability !! I only learn this today , not that I have any intention of giving up the oven anytime soon. Baby 'Leo' is staying put !!! 

Have you girls got all your stuff sorted? 
Kirst how are you going?


----------



## Maddy40

Happy Sunday everyone!

Hi Wish & Kirst and anyone my exhausted 'morning-after-the-night-before' brain has forgotten :flower:

Aleja - the round-trip isn't too bad as it's highway except for the last few minutes of the drive. I'm thinking of taking the bus on Monday though, as neither DH nor daughter can come with me. :plane: would take almost as long with all the pre-departure waiting & the trip across Sydney from the airport to Westmead. (I had no idea what V-day meant either. I'm learning so much on BNB :thumbup:)

Miss Red - no increase in meds since I'm known to be a slow responder. I'm hoping they're ripe on Monday so we can have EPU on Wednesday, as my entire family is arriving from interstate on Thursday :dohh:


----------



## aleja

Hi maddy good luck today! I hope you are kicking back on the bus this morning . 
I was reading your journal - I didn't realise you had 2 older children already- they must be your personal cheer squad x


----------



## Chook

Hi maddy, I know I may come across as a crazy stalker ( I promise I'm not ) but after reading your journal I think we were at Westmead at the same time last Friday. I was there for a scan and I have egg collection tomorrow. I over heard the nurse talking about the distance you had to travel and since I drove from Newcastle and i also have to travel it caught my attention and if you are the same person you were there with your daughter?Anyway just want to wish you the best of luck xox


----------



## Take2

Hey Maddy, hope all went well today :)


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks girls :) Well I wimped out and drove today - much quicker than usual since I didn't have to stop for DH to go to the loo every time we passed a servo :haha: Retrieval will be on Friday, looks like only 5 follies at this stage, but at my I'll take anything :flower:

Chook :hi: yes that would have been us on Monday. Daughter and I stand out since we don't resemble each other at all :thumbup: Funnily enough she closely resembles DH - people that don't know she's adopted just think she's his daughter from a previous relationship :) Good luck on Tuesday, come back here and let us know how you go.


----------



## Chook

I think I paid attention to you because of how lovingly you spoke to your daughter and how bubbly you were then I heard the nurse talking about you driving back to Canberra and once I read your journal today I thought it was to much of a coincidence not to be you! Good luck on Friday!!! I had 6 follies that looked ok. I was writing here last December whilst doing another ivf cycle that failed. Will keep you updated and will say hi if I see you there again. Xox


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! 
Chook and Maddy- that is great that you crossed paths! Cook are you doing another cycle?
Maddy 5 follies is good and Friday is still a little while away- I bet you have even more by then!

Take - how are you doing? How are you feeling about everything?!

Aleja- I absolutely love the name Leo! It is my DH grandfathers name and we really wanted it if we have a boy....but last year one of his cousins pinched the name when she had a bub ;) 

A big hi and hug to wish and miss red xxx and wish- it is really awesome to see your pics on fb and see your beautiful bump! So inspiring :) I'm hoping my belly will grow like that too :) 
Are you feeling any better red?

I had another blood test today (my clinic does them weekly till 8 weeks) and the level was up to 99,000. Makes sense now why I've been throwing my guts up ;) my scan is tomorrow at 11.30 and I cant explain how nervous I am. Keep tearing up today and being a complete wuss. I just feel like I can't trust those hcg numbers or my body after last time. Well let you guys know how it goes xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Good luck kirst I know you'll be fine I cannot wait to hear how you go! Keep us updated! And good luck for Friday maddy, I too was a slow responder but ended up with 8 mature eggs! Hope it goes well and rest up xx


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst...OMG it's now just after 12:00 so by now you'll have a number and a picture :thumbup:. Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Take2

come on kirsty we are on the edge of our seats here :)

Maddy- I'm eagerly watching your updates, crossing fingers for you

Chook- Good to hear from you too :)

AFM- I ended up bleeding for 7 days and it increased to what you would call a normal period, so I guess it was a period? No idea why it came 12 days into my cycle? Had a pap smear today so fingers crossed no nasty news there. Other then that I'm just waiting to ovulate!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Chook xx

Where are you Kirst :) can't wait to hear from you xx

Got everything crossed for you Maddy xx

Sorry about the bleeding Take :hugs: xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! Sorry for the late reply! 
We had the best news at our scan today and DH took the day off work to celebrate with me :) 
We have a beautiful little bean with a nice strong heartbeat! It was the most emotional experience and we are just over the moon! As soon as he started the scan we could see it (last time the sac was empty apart from the yolk sac) and the doc said straight away 'there it is.' I just burst in to tears and had to calm down so he could finish the scan and take some pics :) we heard the heartbeat - which was just so amazing! and I'm measuring a couple of days ahead at this stage! 

It's still early days, but we are just so happy right now! My next scan is not until the end of may at 12 weeks, but I'm going to beg the gp this week- to let me have another one in a couple of weeks time!

Thanks for cheering me on girls xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst, I am SOOOO happy for you. Big hugs to you and DH!


----------



## wishandwait

KIRSTI!! I'm so SERIOUSLY ecstatic for you!!!! Can't think of anyone more deserving for some effing FANTASTIC news! You just made my night! I fully understand feeling anxious I'm 30 weeks and still too paranoid to cut the tags off the stuff I brought her! Don't feel bad just roll with it, you'll have times of complete anxiety and some awesome days when you really relish your lil miracle. I'm totally delighted for you babe! Xx


----------



## Chook

Congratulations kirst!!! Must have been such a precious moment for you! I'm so happy for you xox

Sorry to hear about the bleeding take xox

I had 8 eggs collected today. We are doing ivf instead of icsi this time so hopefully the quality of the embryos will be much better then last time. We find out in the morning how many have fertilised!


----------



## aleja

Oh Kirst congratulations what amazing news for you. Hearing the heartbeat is wonderful and I am so happy it's happened for you . 
Wish is so right about the anxiety never going away but you have made it through a very important milestone in your baby's development x 

Chook and Maddy wishing you all the best - what a coincidence about crossing paths. IVF is a small world after all!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's fantastic Kirst!!! So happy for you and DH


----------



## Take2

That is awesome news Kirsty. I am just delighted to hear all is going well, you deserve this :)


----------



## Chook

7 of the 8 eggs fertilised! Transfer Sunday. Hope everyone else is well today


----------



## wishandwait

That's a fantastic result chook congratulations. Keep us updated! Xx


----------



## Take2

Thats really good chook, fingers crossed they all make it:)


----------



## Maddy40

Chook said:


> 7 of the 8 eggs fertilised! Transfer Sunday. Hope everyone else is well today

Yay for lots of "Chook eggs" :laugh2: Will they be putting in 1 or 2? Best of luck :flower:


----------



## Kirs_t

Brilliant news chook! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Chook

Thanks so much guys and I love the "chook eggs" maddy lol! Will be putting in one at day 5 hopefully. I'm high risk so only allowed one at a time! Two days till egg collection maddy!!! I'm so relaxed this time. It all looked great last time and turned to shit on the last day so just taking it as it comes. Hope all you pregnant ladies are enjoying the cooler weather xox


----------



## wishandwait

Any news maddy or chook??


----------



## Kirs_t

Hope you got lots of eggies Maddy! And that your are recovering well xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Feeling great! No soreness or problems in recovery and I got this many....
 



Attached Files:







Six.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aleja

Hi girls 
Half dozen eggs! Well done Maddy that's great! 
Are you going to have a 3 day or 5 day transfer? 

What about your embys, Chook how are they going?


----------



## wishandwait

Hahahha yay that's a great result maddy!!! Glad it wasn't too awful for you. Cute picture! Lets hope all those lil eggs become embies! Rest up x


----------



## Chook

That's fantastic maddy! So glad you have no soreness and are recovering well. I must be a big sook cause it took me two days to recover. I called Westmead today and we still have the 7 at the moment. Just praying we have at least one good blast on Sunday. Hope you are all well! Enjoy your weekend :)


----------



## Kirs_t

:happydance: yahhoo maddy! Half a dozen eggs is awesome! Glad you're feeling good!

Chook- so glad your embies are hanging in there! I hope they all make it to blast on Sunday. And don't worry- I felt shocking after egg collection too. Hope you're resting up xxx


----------



## Take2

Chook and Maddy- all sounding positive, good to hear :)


----------



## Chook

Can't wait to hear how many embies you have this morning maddy xox
Thank you for the support girls. It means so much to me xox


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all, got a msg this morning that 5 fertilised and we are doing a 5-day transfer on Wednesday :) It was surprisingly a positive experience for me - there were 9 ladies waiting for pickup and we had a lovely time chatting until our time was called. A couple were older like me, and it was really nice to meet people in the same boat. No pain this morning and now set to enjoy the next 4 days with my mum and my adult son, who are both visiting :)


----------



## Chook

That's a awesome result maddy! Congratulations :)


----------



## wishandwait

Woo hoo maddy! So nice to see such a great result and that it has been such a positive experience for you and your family... Exciting times ahead! And chook 7 out of 8 is UNREAL! Hoping to see some extra fat positives for both you ladies in the near future x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sounding very positive Maddy and Chook!! Your bfp will be just around the corner :dance:


----------



## aleja

Well done ladies , I can't wait till you are both PUPO x


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies I'm having a rant...my dear husband is a disgrace...yesterday he had 4 lamingtons half a chicken and chips...nachos for dinner and ive just discovered he ate all my brownies and ice cream returning the EMPTY container to the freezer and a ball of glad-wrap with crumbs in it to the fridge. Who does that? Lucky he works out one million times a week or i'd be washing him with a rag on a stick... Think it may be time for some social media shaming I think...


----------



## Kirs_t

Haha oh no wish! Your Dh sounds very similar to mine... You'd think HE was preggo, the way he chows down sometimes ;) mmmm but the mention of nachos has got me going! Yum!

How are you doing chook and maddy? Chook- did you have your transfer today?

Afm- I am just one big nauseas, spewing, rubbish eating, couch lying machine at the moment. Where did I go? This morning/all day sickness is killing me!! All for a good cause i guess :) I thought after such a long road to get here- I'd be so appreciative and glowing and loving pregnancy.... But I'm actually feeling just as gross as every other preggo lady in the world!


----------



## wishandwait

Don't worry kirsti.. Just cause you're not loving feeling foul doesn't mean you are not grateful for your miracle. Feeling shit, is well shit. Go to your doctor and get some Zofran.. You'll never look back it's a wonder drug. There will be plenty of time to glow and give thanks and what not, but for now sleep and eat ice cream for breakfast xx


----------



## Chook

Hey everyone. Well we had our transfer today and it didn't go to plan. We didn't have any blasts and we were given the option to transfer two morulas so we did. The others were not good enough for freezing. We both left feeling pretty upset but decided to try and stay positive for the next couple of weeks. 

I think some social media shaming is the least you could do after those efforts wish!!! Cheeky thing he is and sorry to hear your so unwell kirst! After going through so much to get pregnant you would think Mother Nature would lay off on the yucky side effects!!!


----------



## Maddy40

wishandwait said:


> Hey ladies I'm having a rant...my dear husband is a disgrace... Think it may be time for some social media shaming I think...

hahahaha, I've got my 22yo son visiting and he's eaten me out of house and home. Seriously we made apple pie for dessert and he ate 1/3 of it on his own (after steak for main course). Men! Pity we need them for their :spermy:, hey? I keep telling son that at least his will be excellent quality since I only feed him the good stuff! 



Chook said:


> Hey everyone. Well we had our transfer today and it didn't go to plan.

Hey Chook, I'm sorry today didn't go to plan. Hopefully this cycle will do the trick anyways. And now you're PUPO :happydance: Take gentle care of yourself :hugs::kiss:


AFM recovering fine, actually a bit more sore today than either Fri or Sat, so I didn't go for a walk as planned today, just took it easy instead. And I am fixing that ache with a glass of wine at the moment ;)


----------



## wishandwait

Oh chook sorry ypu didn't have better results for blasts.. Don't write those lil embies off yet though, those two might have just needed some cushy surroundings to thrive! Fingers crossed that bfp is less than a fortnight away for ya mate x


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls! Feeling better tonight. We are talking to my tummy like idiots egg them on to thrive lol. It's out of our hands so I will just do my part by relaxing and looking after myself!


----------



## Kirs_t

Chook- I'm so sorry that things didn't work out as planned... But I have so much hope and faith for those 2 littles eggies to snuggle in deep! Keep relaxing and taking it easy cxx thinking of you!

Thanks so much wish- I think ill take a trip to the gp this week and get my hands on some zofran! Xxx hope you're feeling we'll? Not long to go now!


----------



## MJ73

Hey lovelies, it's the prodigal poster here... So sorry I've been absent for so long, I have actually been reading along & I've been keeping up with Wish on facebook. Hoping & wishing for everybody... Hi to everyone who's new since I last posted. Basically it was a case of all day, everyday 'morning sickness' (yeah right; clearly a man named it that!), then a rough delivery & some pnd thrown in that has kept me away... Anyway, I'm loving being a Mum & love our baby boy more than I ever thought was possible. Cannot believe he is 3 months today. 

Just wanted to encourage you Chook, that I've known women who've transferred 5 day hatching blasts that went nowhere & some who've transferred morulas that have resulted in babies. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Take2

Chook- I know you're disappointed but keep your chin up and I'm crossing my fingers for you

Wish- as usual I'm cracking up at your post, you are a riot! 

AFM- cd 15, FF gave me crosshairs for cd11, so early for me, but after a temp dip this morning crosshairs are gone, so it's a mystery as usual


----------



## wishandwait

Yay MJ! Sooo nice to see your name pop up again! You and Taylah were the first success stories of this thread.. Can't wait until we're all sharing spew stories cxx

Take.. How frustrating! Temping was never successful for me, mind you my ancient obstetrician suggested I use a mercurial thermometer in my vagina once a day.... Didn't seem like the most pleasant way to start my day so I stuck with the digi under the tongue. Hope you get some answers chic... I used to hate having 'unnecessary' sex hahahhaha! My lucky DH! 

Afm- I've been watching waaay too much 'one born every minute' OMG! Hahaha! Crazy stuff hey..it's getting close now and is started thinking about the final passage. Figure ill start with hippy methods and move my way to opiates as required.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Keep your chin up Chook :) Got everything crossed for you xx

When is your transfer Maddy? Xx

So glad to hear you are sick Kirst :haha:

Great to hear from you MJ xx

Hope FF makes up its mind Take xx

I love OBEM Wish, I cry whenever I watch it xx

AFM - just spent the long weekend down at my mums with the family as it was my little sister's 13th birthday. We had a big surprise party which she loved! Lincoln is moving around so much more now and kicked DH in the head this morning lol, which I think he loved :haha:


----------



## valentine1

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted on BnB properly in quite a while! I hope you don't mind me intruding and asking a quick question...

How many embryos did you transfer? I'm probably having retrieval this weeks and transfer of one next week but I'm wondering if this cycle does fail (sooo hoping this is our last fresh cycle until siblings ;) ) should we look at transfering 2 next time?

My clinic only does 1 embryo at a time but I would push for more if I thought it would help us. There's not much info around about it so wondering from personal experiences. And I'm asking you Aussie ladies because OS they generally do two as a standard!

So exciting to look back at all those BFP's in this thread, congrats ladies! And to those who are in the middle of a cycle or waiting to find out, goodluck! Wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was only allowed to transfer 1 due to being 29 and they would only do 2 if I was 35 or over. Hope this helps xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi there valentine! Our clinic also has a very strict 1 embryo only policy... I personally would have loved twins- but they do come with a much higher chance of gestational complications. Not sure if this helps?!

Wish- I love 'one born every minute' too! Great show :) I don't know if I'd ever let anyone film me in labor though?!

Take- grr so frustrating about the temping. I found that too- some months it was so clear and easy and others it was so hard to figure out! Let us know how you go!

Mj- great to hear from a success story! So glad you and bubba are doing well! Keep popping in if you have the time :) 

Chook and Maddy- let the TWW begin! Will you ladies be testing early?

How are you feeling miss red and Aleja?


----------



## valentine1

Thanks ladies! I thought that was the case with most Aussie clinics. I'd love twins but also not sure I'd want any complications that can come with it. I just wasn't sure whether to press the issue of doing 2 if this one fails. Doubt they'd let me anyway though to be honest!


----------



## Chook

Thanks again girls! I'm doing trigger shots every three days at the moment so I won't be able to test early. My actual test date given from the clinic is Mother's Day of all days!!!

Hope you are feeling better kirst xox

Congratulations on your little boy mj xox

Sorry to hear things are so frustrating take! My ovulation used to be all over the place. We even had a cancelled iui once because my body decided to ovulate day 9 which was crazy xox

I haven't given much thought to giving birth wish!! I remember when I fell pregnant the first time everyone wanted to tell me their labour stories and I responded by saying tell me in ten months when that part is over for me lol xox

How are you feeling maddy?? Thinking of you xox

Sounds like you have a kick boxer red!!! Xox

Hey valentine, I'm going through Westmead and this is our third Ivf. I'm only 32 but they transfer two day 5 morulas back because the quality wasn't so good xox


----------



## valentine1

Thank you Chook! Hoping you get your BFP this cycle! Xx


----------



## aleja

hi ladies, wow there is a lot happening here-i love it!

welcome back MJ!! so glad to hear you doing well with your little man after a busy few months. When i saw your status i suddenly thought you were preggo again with your second but I guess you havent had time to update:haha:

Chook, despite the embys not going to plan, I am glad you have 2 in there at the moment. hopefully they will love your uterus and make themselves at home. As per usual IVf never goes to plan-it is unfortunately one of the things that is most frustrating. 

Kirst, i couldn't help but giggle at the thought of you on the couch. yep i still don't know who are the women who are glowing in their pregnancies. i think its a whole lot of bs!!

wish, your husband sounds hilarious. my DH has also been eating a lot..they do say men get sympathy symptoms during pregnancy so maybe this explains it??
i have been watching 'One born every minute'. The other day they had a woman who went through ivf and was having quadruples!!!!! she was huge. and it was so dangerous for hers and babies health. 
i couldn't help but feel a bit funny about the idea that a doctor (and the patient consenting) would implant so many embryos that could have led to this. I am grateful that Australia does have stricter policies about transfers.

having said this - Valentine - I did have a double transfer for my final FET. this was my 4th cycle so FS suggested I do it. To be honest I think he was losing hope in my embryos too by this stage (we started with 5 blasts). I was 34 at the time. 
I think it depends on age and how many transfers you have previously had. I did take a risk of multiples but I was getting desperate i guess. I was relieved when I was told there is only 1 baby in there but makes me think what happened to the other embryo:shrug:

Red, your DH is lucky he has felt your bubba..my DH hasn't yet. I think he is a bit impatient..he only leaves his hand on my tummy for a few seconds before giving up. hmmmm

Take, i can't give you many words of wisdom about temping. I absolutely hated it, well especially after being a Fertility Friend fantatic for 12 months until finding out your DH has very low sperm count therefore it was pointless :haha:
i hope you give it a good shot this month x


----------



## Take2

i lovely ladies, nice to see everyone posting, love seeing everyones updates, wish- as usual i'm giggling again 'unnecessary sex', how true!

So FF gave me back my crosshairs this morning, O date still Thursday which was CD11 but I've had temps below coverline yesterday and today 4 and 5dpo, sigh confused again!

Valentine- I had 1 transfered on my fresh cycle because thats all the clinic will do on your first try but they agreed to 2 being transferred last time


----------



## Chook

Good luck today with your transfer maddy!!!


----------



## Maddy40

hi Ladies just a quick update - transferred 1 x 5-day blast today. Unfortunately none of the others were suitable for freezing, so this is our one and only shot!


----------



## aleja

:loopy::tease:Well done Maddy.... Now the waiting and madness begins x


----------



## Kirs_t

Great that the transfer went well! Snuggle in little embie! Hope the next two weeks fly by for you maddy :)


----------



## Chook

Yay maddy!!! Congratulations on being pupo!!! Fingers crossed your little blast snuggles in! Sorry to hear there was none to freeze hun xox


----------



## Take2

Crossing my fingers for you Maddy x


----------



## wishandwait

Best news maddy congrats on being PUPO!! Now rest up, drink lots of milo and relax xx


----------



## Kirs_t

How's the TWW treating you Maddy and chook?

How are the pregnant girls?

Take- are you in your natural cycle TWW too? How's it going?


----------



## Maddy40

Kirs_t said:


> How's the TWW treating you Maddy and chook?

I'm okay thanks :flower:....just very hormonal today. I'm embarrassed at my reaction to the birth of my new niece this afternoon but won't repeat it all here - if anyone is interested I've posted a long rant in my journal linked below. Warning - it ain't pretty :nope:

No physical symptoms - not that I was expecting any at this stage - except for the Crinone effects.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Chook

Hey kirst, to be honest I'm a moody, greasy, pimple faced, bloated cow lol! Can't decide if its the steroids, plaquenil, crinone or the pregnyl boosters causing it or just a big fat mix of them all haha! I think my partner is ready to pack his bags and high tail it for the hills haha!
But other then all that I'm good! Still PUPO!!!

How are you feeling? Xox


----------



## aleja

Hi girls, happy Saturday! I'm having a lazy morning after being out and about all day and night yesterday .
I went to OB in the day time. Bub is a fatty- he is measuring over 1 week ahead! I asked OB about attending a loud music concert as I had tickets for Tool last night. OB said its fine unless I stand next to speaker. 
Nevertheless this morning I am feeling a bit guilty- Tool was awesome but very loud and heavy music and exposed my little bubba to it all. I wore a few layers and then DH and friends all gave me their jackets to pile on my belly in an attempt to muffle the sound. 

Maddy I read your diary, don't feel bad about your feelings about your brother or new niece . It's all part of the grief of infertility especially when you are smack bang on the middle of a cycle. 
For me i felt it more work.. Going through failed IVF and FETs whilst 3 of my colleagues fell pregnant within 1 month of each other. It was like someone is playing a cruel trick on me. 

I totally agree with FB being horrid when ppl are going on about their pregnancies or new babies. I have deliberately not mentioned my pregnancy at all on FB. My friends/family ready know so I don't see the need to give updates . Plus I have a couple of friends who are still trying to fall pregnant and I would hate for them to feel upset with my posts. 

Kirst, how is the MS going ?
And Chook, will you be pee testing ??


----------



## Maddy40

Chook said:


> ....... I'm a moody, greasy, pimple faced, bloated cow lol! Can't decide if its the steroids, plaquenil, crinone or the pregnyl boosters causing it or just a big fat mix of them all.......

:thumbup::haha::rofl: Oh thank god someone else feels this way. Today I am alternating between zen calmness and freaky crying jags. Although I think the crying is understandable since my mother just posted pics on FB of herself and my new niece - my inner child is foot-stamping & saying IT WAS MY TURN :growlmad: 

:friends:


----------



## Maddy40

aleja said:


> Maddy I read your diary, don't feel bad about your feelings about your brother or new niece . It's all part of the grief of infertility especially when you are smack bang on the middle of a cycle.
> For me i felt it more work.. Going through failed IVF and FETs whilst 3 of my colleagues fell pregnant within 1 month of each other. It was like someone is playing a cruel trick on me.

Thank you Aleja, it really DOES help to know that others understand. Because much as my Mum is my rock and doing her best, it's a bit of a minefield for people around us, isn't it :shrug: I have now hidden SIL and brother on my FB and I plan to ask Mum when she next calls to cool it with the baby talk. I'm sooo lucky to have her, and I know she will be understanding and won't question me about it.


----------



## Kirs_t

Maddy- don't feel bad at all! I always feel like that with my sil. She is due to give birth to her third baby, just one week after ours would have been due but we m/c. She's also preggo with the first girl of the family and of course it was an 'accident.' And the other day my mil actually said at family dinner something about her grandkids 'I have two grandkids and ONE on the way.' I didn't say a word- and just sat there thinking it's TWO on the way :( they knew about our pregnancy at the time, but it was before the first scan so I guess decided it was not 'real' yet. Sheesh.... What a whinge I've jut got on! A few issues for me there! Sorry girls. Point of the story is that I feel like stamping my feet all the time in front of my sil and her perfect kids and bump (even though I love them all desperately at the same time!) I hear you maddy- and I hope you're ok x

Aleja- don't worry about your bubba! I bet he loved the music and all the vibrations. It will be funny if he likes that music when he comes out :) xxx


----------



## Take2

Oh Maddy so feeling for you, it sucks hey. I have to be all happy and excited every time my daughter tells people she's going to be a big sister, they all look at me and I have to quickly let them know its her step mum expecting not me...sigh!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sending you lots of :hugs: Maddy, I have watched people fall pregnant after me, go on to have their babies while I m/c one after the other. You will get your rainbow hun xx


----------



## Maddy40

Thanks guys. Somehow a lovely sunny Sunday makes things seem so much better :thumbup: 

Oh Kirs_t, I would have clocked your MIL if I was you - good on you for being so restrained :hugs: 

Take, that must be sooo hard :nope: And it's not like you can 'turn off' the chatter like I've been able to stop reading Facebook :hugs2:

MissRed, I guess I just have to sit back and enjoy the ride for now :coffee: as much as that is possible anyways. In 7 days time we'll know one way or another. Oh I'm so tired :sleep: of the TWW!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey maddy first of all congrats on being PUPO! Hoping the next seven days fly for you and two lovely lines await. I too sympathize so much with you after reading your journal. I have hugged friends and relatives in 'congratulations' and then cried all the way home. I've been plagued with guilt for having the darkest thoughts... I realized I may not be able to help how I feel but I can help how I act, I was polite and reassuring about their news but shared how I felt with my partner and stopped feelin bad about being pissed off. There really is nothing else emotionally that compares to infertility. The pain never leaves us but I really believe it makes it that much sweeter and deserved when it does happen! I still have friends blocked from when I found out they were pregnant!! 

How are you going in the tww chook? 
Kirst, any let up of the spewing? 
Aleja and red, how you feeling?
How is everyone else? 

I'm 32 weeks today and so bloody grateful I've got this far. I cannot wait to get this baby out for a snuggle! Work is becoming increasingly crap and I'm not sleeping, I'm making the most of the last few weeks were the hubby and I will be 'alone' xx


----------



## Kirs_t

32 weeks wish! That is so fantastic :) I'm sorry work is getting harder though... Any chance you can finish earlier? Do they look after you there? Not long at all until you'll be having baby snuggles with your little girl! Xxx

Chook and maddy- the tww is absolutely torturous... Hope you guys are hanging in there xx
Take - where abouts are you up to in your cycle? Tww too?

I am still feeling pretty crappy with the m/s... but I think it might be getting a little better??? I've at least had a couple of days this week where it wasn't all day sickness and I had a bit of a break! I took our dog for a walk to the local park the other day and had the mortifying experience of puking in public!!
We have another scan this Tuesday and I am completely terrified... Ill be 9 weeks and if baby is still growing strong... I might be able to relax a little? Please hang in there little baby!!


----------



## Take2

Wish- On the last leg now..how exciting x

Kirsty- The morning sickness is so unbearable, when I was pregnant with Keyara I couldn't wait for it to stop but when it did I wanted it back cause I didn't feel pregnant anymore lol

I am CD21, FF took my cross hairs away again but I think I may have ovulated Friday, hopefully will get crosshairs tomorrow, other than that all boring with me.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## aleja

Hi gals, wish of wow 32 weeks that must feel amazing to think you will be meeting your little girl so soon. I hear the last few weeks drag on though and I can see why! 
You are absolutely right about infertility pain not going away . It is like a battle scar.. 
I was lurking around the pregnancy forums and realised I don't fit in at all with ladies who get knocked up and announce it on FB within a few days. Heck I can't even bring myself to say anything FB until baby safe and healthy in my arms. 

Maddy Chook and Take let's hope you all hit the jack pot - that would just be unreal. 

Kirst- I am thinking of you for Tuesday but the fact you have already seen a HB is such a good sign x


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, I haven't been on for a few days because I banned myself lol. Started googling everything and obsessing so I have some reading to do to catch up. I'm 9dp5dt and started testing the trigger out at 7dp5dt. Unfortunately it's faded out to a squinter so I know it hasn't worked. Pretty guttered. Oh well we will just have to lift our chins and do it again. 
Hope you are all well xox


----------



## Take2

Oh chook its not over yet..are you having a beta? You haven't got AF yet so dont rule yourself out. Big hugs x


----------



## Kirs_t

Chook- I'm so sorry to hear :( i hope that its not over yet and you get some good news soon xxx

I just wanted to update and let you ladies know that our scan went really well today! Baby is looking great and even has arms and legs now :) heart rate was good at 182! We are just so relieved and thrilled that things are still looking good. The next big milestone is 12 week scan on the 29th may! 

Hope everyone is doing well xxx any news for you maddy? Xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Chook- here's hoping the beta comes up with a slow riser.. If not, have a enjoy a big fat booze up and onto next round hey. Xxx
Kirsti- I'm so so SO happy for you hun... I've got a great friend who is pregnancy dates matches yours exactly! I think of you when I see her so ill be able to keep track of your progress. Xx


----------



## Chook

Aww kirst that's awesome. Congratulations hunny. Would have been so amazing for you to see and i hope the morning sickness has settled for you xox

Thanks for the support girls!!! Unfortunately Westmead doesn't do beta tests so its just the good old wee sticks. I will keep testing anyway but we both know it hasn't worked xox


----------



## Take2

chook- im feeling for you, big glass of wine and some soft cheeses in order x

Kirsty- I'm so happy for you..how exciting, not long until your 12 week scan and hopefully then you can relax a little :)

Ladies, anyone have a hysteroscopy or laproscopy?? Doctor wants me to have one, he isn't happy with my cycles and how wacky they have been


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Wish, how exciting to be soooo close now :flower: Are you all organised?

Take, I had a hysteroscopy and fibroid removal (I had an internal fibroid) at the same time :wacko: My goodness the pictures were a-mazing! I had to stay in hospital 1 night as the fibroid removal was quite difficult, but it was the fibroid op, not the hysteroscope itself that was the cause.

Kirs_t I'm so glad the scan went well. You must be sooo relieved :happydance:

Chook hon :hugs: When is your 'official' wee date? I hope a proper double-line appears by then. 

AFM nothing much to report - Sunday is my test day. Yup a Mother's Day I will remember, one way or another!


----------



## Chook

My wee date is also Mother's Day. I had a longer time to test because of all the booster shots they didn't want me to get a false positive. Couldn't bring myself to wait till Mother's Day. Xox


----------



## wishandwait

Maddy and chook I'm hoping for a Mother's Day to remember for you both!!! You ladies both deserve some good news!

Take I've had a lap done and it was a day procedure, pretty easy really.. Worst bit was the shoulder pain for a few days after from the has they use to blow your tummy up. They can't get all of it out so it settles in the highest point it can get to. Besides that it was fine..are they going to do a dye too?


----------



## aleja

Kirst I am so pleased for you! It is crazy to think the little bean already has limbs- they grow so fast. Wait till the 12 week scan it looks like a little person already 

Chook, its still a bit early to test if your test date is on Sunday? Oh I really hate the wee sticks!!! They cause so much anxiety
Maddy, what a day it will be if you get a bfp. Will you test earlier? 

So wish have you got everything ready like the nursery? And are you having a baby shower??


----------



## wishandwait

Hey aleja how you feeling? I had the baby shower a couple of weeks ago and it was humbling how sweet everyone was. Got completely spoilt I kinda felt bad about how much she got...I have a good friend who lives in Kenya and works in an orphanage so I've started making up some packages to send her of the excess stuff....
Nursery has a long way to go but here's some pics of what I've got so far..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Maddy40

Wish - what a great idea about the packs. The nursery looks great :)

Aleja - Mother's Day is official test day and will be 11dp5dt (2 days after AF would normally be due for me). I'm thinking I might test a day or two earlier though. I really don't want my weekend or Mother's Day ruined by a negative - that wouldn't be fair to my two older kids.

Chook - hugs. I really hope that squinter turns into glaring brightness.


----------



## Kirs_t

Love the nursery wish!!

Good luck for testing maddy xxx everything is crossed for you :)


----------



## Chook

Your nursery looks awesome wish! I love it xox

Good luck maddy. I have everything crossed for you xox

I'm 10dp5dt and its a bfn!!! Argh so frustrating. I was falling naturally but kept miscarrying so I was put on loads of drugs to prevent another miscarriage. Unfortunately I think the drugs are now preventing me from falling pregnant. It's been 12 months since our last pregnancy. I really wish I still drank. Would be nice to write myself off right about now lol. 

Hope you are all having a great day xox


----------



## Maddy40

Chook I'm sorry - your story really resonates with me. It's almost exactly 12 months since we found we were pregnant (loss at just over 11weeks) and since then we've had one definite pregnancy via IUI (low but rising HCG until 4th blood test when it was all gone), and a 'near miss' (HCG present but constant/not rising). Nothing seems to stick and it's just not fair. 

I talked to DH and we've decided to test early - DH agrees best not to be distracted either way, BFN or BFP, on Mother's Day. Not sure when yet. But have developed an awful headache and lots of odd twinges in the lower pelvic area this afternoon. Never had that before...I wonder if something's happening?


----------



## Jiggy74

Hi there. I have been through 2 IUI and 2 IVF cycles in country NSW so far with no success. I have severe Endometriosis and will be having more surgery in July and I am then thinking of a third lot of IVF. Approaching 39 it's all a bit scary.

I'm actually writing a feature article for University study on IVF and I'm hoping to get some stories from other women who have been through IVF without success at this stage. If anyone would be happy to answer a few general questions and share some of their story with me that would be great. It can all be totally anonymous I would just like to get some experiences other than my own.

Let me know if willing, I might post a thread with some questions and go from there.


----------



## Chook

Hey jiggy, I'm willing to participate xox


----------



## aleja

Hey,
Wish your nursery looks awesome. I love your style its a bit vintage and quirky. 
I am going to have a baby shower too but I don't really want excess gifts- or anything fancy. Was just thinking of asking guests to bring 1 practical item ( eg wipes) to it into a basket..

Maddy I wouldn't test on Mother's Day either there's no point spoiling a good day if its a negative ( but what if it is positive !?)

Chook, sorry about the negative. Since you can fall pregnant naturally why are you doing IVF ? Could you take meds to sustain a pregnancy during a natural cycle ?


----------



## Chook

Hey aleja, we have only had 3 pregnancies in over three years ( i had one in a previous relationship as well ) so the doctors are not willing to put me on prednisolone, plaquenil, clexane injections etc unless we are doing iui's or Ivf. The kicker is we can't try falling pregnant unless we are being monitored because without the medication I will miscarry. Feel like we have been backed into a corner xox


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry to hear about the bfn Chook, sending you lots of :hugs: xx

Good luck with testing Maddy :thumbup: xx

Wish the nursery looks beautiful! What a great idea about the packages :) xx

When is your baby shower Aleja? xx I'm having mine on the 18th May due to family being overseas for my cousins wedding.

AFM not much happening, going for my GD test on the 21st May. The women asked me if I had any allergies and I told her I was a Coeliac and she giggled, then said you are going to just love the drink. I said is it really that bad and she said no but the gluten free one is like drinking sand :haha:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies I got some good news tonight my cousin is 14 weeks pregnant! After 5 years an on her sixth Ivf cycle. I really believe everyone will get there miracle xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

What beautiful news wish! Xx


----------



## Take2

wish- love hearing stories like that :)

Got my surgery date, we don't have private so its a long wait..27th November! And the doctor doesn't want to do another transfer before the surgery. We are on the cancellation list so hoping we'll get in sooner..or fall naturally..wouldn't that be nice. So now I'm feeling frustrated...such a long wait..sucks!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Jiggy :flower: I'm sorry about your failed cycles. Good luck with your paper - I'm sorry I'm not in a position to participate, still being in my first cycle :hugs:

Oh Take...:hugs: I do hope a cancellation comes through. 

Red... ooh the GD test sounds like it will be 'interesting' for you :haha: 

Wish...wow that's amazing news :yipee: Your cousin and her family must be thrilled. Gave me goosebumps!

Kirs_t...how are you doing :hugs2: Happy it's the weekend?


----------



## aleja

Hi girls
Take that is soooo frustrating!! How much is the surgery up front? 
Make sure you keep bugging them for a cancellation appt! 

Chook, okay I see.i guess the doctors have to be monitoring very closely. That must be so hard to know you can fall pregnant but it doesn't last :(
Do they know what is causing the miscarriages? 

Wish that is lovely news about your cousin. Did you know she was cycling? What a trooper she is going through 6 cycles. The hard work has paid off. 

Ms Red wow your baby shower is next week! Yay! How many guests are you having and any themes? I am thinking mine will be last week June at35 weeks. It's also my last week of work so id rather wait till then. I will be huge!!!! 
My glucose test is next Saturday so I will let you know how it goes.
Wish and Red Have you been weighing yourself? I have this obsession of weighing in every fortnight and I am up 5.5kg. Doesn't see like much but my frame isn't that big so I am feeling it! 
Kirst these are the fun things to look forward to! 

So maddy... POAS today??


----------



## Kirs_t

Take that is so frustrating :( I really hope you get an earlier appointment!

Good luck today maddy!! Xxx


----------



## Maddy40

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Kirs_t

Maddy! Yahhoooooooooo!!!! I'm so so happy for you and your family!
I have been thinking about you all morning- BEST Mother's Day ever :)


----------



## wishandwait

Maddy yayayayayayayayayayayayaahahahayyayayayayyayayayay! That's fantastic news happy Mother's Day for tomorrow! So happy for you mate!

Aleja...I've put on 16.5kgs.... I'm disgusting hahahhaha


----------



## wishandwait

And take, that waiting time is shite! I get not wanting to pay private though, I did when I had mine cause it was outside my private health waiting period.. It was about 1700 out of pocket all up, not a small amount. Saying that it usually increases your chances of conceiving once its been done, especially if you have a 'dye' too xx


----------



## Take2

Happy Mothers Day ladies, to those with children, to those expecting and to those still hoping and trying, I wish you all a special day and we all deserve a little spoiling x

Maddy- Woo Hoo..that's really fantastic news :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG MADDY!!! That is the best news ever, Congrats hun xx :wohoo:

That is fantastic news about you cousin Take :dance: xx

Take how shit that you have to wait that long, hopefully there is a cancellation :hugs: xx

Aleja - I was talking to a friend about her baby shower, she had it at 35 weeks and wished she had it earlier as she was so tired and just didn't feel like having people over lol. I have put on 100g so far, that's only because I was so sick in the beginning xx

AFM I have a cold atm, so feeling like rubbish :(


----------



## aleja

OMG maddy!!!!!!
Well what a Mother's Day it has turned out to be for you !!!!! 
Congratulations honey xxxx 

Wish, that is not disgusting you are pregnant and heavily preggers ! As long as bubs is happy you can always lose it later. 
Ms Red 100 g!!!!!!! Wow you must have been so sick . I hope this stage is over.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I lost about 6-7kgs in total, but all good now :)


----------



## Maddy40

Red... 100g is a gain though :) You might be like my mum - the day after I was born my Mum weighed less than before I was conceived :haha: 

Wish... so long as baby is happy and healthy and Mum is too, that's all that matters :hugs:

Thanks for all the good wishes, it still doesn't seem real. But I already booked into the birthing centre :thumbup: The one in Canberra is small and you pretty much have to book the moment you POAS. The best thing about IVF I guess is knowing so soon that you are UTD :winkwink:


----------



## wishandwait

Hahahhaha you ladies are too kind but 16kgs is excessive! This was me the day we conceived....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wishandwait

And this is me today.. Measuring a massive five weeks ahead... My dr said she's gonna be a monster., might change her name to Von Hilda. How is everyone else? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kirs_t

Wish- love that dress! And you look just as gorgeous as the day you conceived from the pics I've seen on fb :) hope I look that good preggo :) do you reckon she'll come early as you are measuring ahead?

Maddy- very cool that you've booked in to the birth centre already! I was lucky that our fs became our ob and squeezed us in to his December bookings at the hospital we wanted. I left it till 7-8 weeks and everyone was booking out fast! Are you having any betas done? When will your first scan be? Very exciting!

We're are you guys having bubs wish, Aleja and miss red? I was really unsure what to do public vs private or to go with midwifery led at the family birthing centre. In the end I went private as the hospital is close to home and will be nice to stay in for 5 or so days being the first bub! I loved the idea of doing the family birthing centre but chickened out- no drugs at all there ;) 

Take- how are you going? Keep us updated on the waiting list. I'm still hoping that you will get that earlier appointment! How's the natural cycle going?

Chook- how are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Take2

Wish- you look amazing..you've still got 7 weeks to go so bub might slow down growing a little now..anyways at least you know she's healthy and thats all that matters

Kirsty- can't believe your 9 weeks already, its going so fast..though prob doesn't feel like that for you

AFM- I'm 8dpo..blink and you miss spotting this morning, would be nice to think its IB but its not like I haven't had random spotting in my TWW before and it not eventuate into a BFP. I'm kinda hoping my uterus has got scared and the idea of surgery and has pulled its finger out and implanted lol!!


----------



## wishandwait

Hahaha thanks Kirsty, you will look amazing! Your gorgeous now so you'll definitely glow! 
I live in regional Vic so my birth choices are hugely restricted. We have a public hospital and a private hospital and that's it. I'm going private cause I wanted my own doctor (who I love) and I've paid for it for that long I wanna get my money's worth! You girls in big cities are so luck with your options cxx


----------



## wishandwait

And take.. Stranger things have happened! Fingers crossed for you love xx


----------



## aleja

Wish I think you look fabulous . You are all belly as your face and frame looks the same. I can't believe she is 5 wks ahead!!! So is almost 3kg already? 
Can't wait for your birth story&#55357;&#56860;

Kirst, I am going private simply because I wanted my own doctor and our local hospital has mixed reviews . I do like my OB but he really doesn't have all that much to say to me as I am having a normal pregnancy so far ( hope it stays this way)
I much preferred my FS who I felt very attached to but he doesn't deliver babies anymore. 
Its expensive but so far no regrets. 

Red I can't believe you lost all that weight. You will probably weigh less after birth - especially if you're going to breast feed. 

Maddy, I booked in early to my OB as they do fill up quickly. So amazing for you really. Are you having a beta test? 

Take . You know - you never know it could be IB. What day do you usually ovulate? 

Girls I'm feeling a bit greedy- I'm going to have 2 baby showers !!
One for friends only and other for family otherwise it will be a cast of thousands . DH and I both come from huge families so there is no avoiding the number of aunties and cousins etc. my MIL and SIL got a little excited and wanted to invite my DH plus other males too but I had to politely say no to that otherwise it would have been like a circus .


----------



## Take2

I don't really ovulate on the same day Aleja, esp when I'm jumping between medicated and natural but usually around cd21


----------



## Chook

Maddy!!! Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you. Fantastic news xox

I've buried my head since the bfn. It's hit me pretty hard this time. I can't decide whether its worth doing ivf again. No blasts and no frosties each time doesn't give me much hope to cling onto. My fiancé wants to try again but I'm confused. Unfortunately with my low amh I don't have time on my side. We see the doctor again on the 31st so have some decisions to make before then xox


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Well I had my last appointment with our female specialist yesterday before we start with IVF. I am both excited and terrified :)

It is likely that we will start our first IVF cycle on my next cycle. The chances of us finding any sperm at all to use in ICSI but i'm glad we are finally about to try. Slowly getting closer to having our little miracle!

One thing that i'm confused about is doing a HSG test. We haven't done one and they haven't booked on in for before IVF starts. Is this normal?


----------



## Maddy40

Chook said:


> Maddy!!! Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you. Fantastic news xox
> 
> I've buried my head since the bfn. It's hit me pretty hard this time. I can't decide whether its worth doing ivf again. No blasts and no frosties each time doesn't give me much hope to cling onto. My fiancé wants to try again but I'm confused. Unfortunately with my low amh I don't have time on my side. We see the doctor again on the 31st so have some decisions to make before then xox

Oh Chook I'm sorry :hugs: If this pregnancy doesn't pan out then we're done. We agreed to do one round of IVF and we've done that. We seriously considered egg donation in Thailand but I think we're just tired of the pressure of TTC. One way or the other we're out of the game. Be kind to yourself :flower::flower:


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh chook- that is so tough. I hope you're ok... Is there another protocol your could try that could help improve the egg/embryo quality? Keep us posted on how you go xxx

I have woken up devastated this morning...sorry if this is tmi- but I am bleeding dark brown blood. It's not too much at the moment- more when I wipe. I just got back from the gp and have an ultrasound booked for 4pm. I'm going to spend the day resting on the couch but I think it's going to be a looooong day waiting to see if everything is ok. My only saving grace is that I bought a Doppler and am still able to find the heartbeat. Please hang in there baby!


----------



## Take2

Kirsty don't think the worst, it could be any number of things. Please check in this afternoon and let us know how you go, I'm thinking of you honey xx


----------



## wishandwait

I'm so so sorry chook, how devestating. I agree with maddy, be kind to yourself and take some time for you before you decide where to go next xxx

Kirsty, I too had early bleeding and it was bloody awful. Take some comfort that dark blood is old blood. The two times I bled turned out to be a common sub-chronic haematoma which was totally harmless, just some residual bleeding from where the baby had 'plugged in' to my uterine wall... The dr said that as there isn't anywhere specific to park the embryo has to establish a blood supply and that makes a lil wound.. Hoping what you have woken up to is the same mate, it's very common. Keep us posted xx

Oh and hopeful... Goodluck chic! So good to be moving forward xx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Kirsty been thinking of you all day, hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey girls!
Thanks so much for thinking of me- wish you were completely right! I have two small bleeds in the uterus that were prob caused by implantation... Such a relief that its ok. Wish did they say after that bleed to so anything specific? Should I rest up or business as usual?
The best part of course was seeing baby again and I can't believe how it's changed in just one week! We saw its little hands and feet so clearly and watched it dancing around looking like a fully formed baby!


----------



## wishandwait

That's the best news I'm so happy for you! When it happened to me I had dark bleeding for a few days at 6 weeks and 9 weeks.. By the last day it had little flecks in it too (sorry tmi) all completely normal apparently.. I took it easy but they were not worried at all to be honest because its so common. All signs of it had disappeared by 20 week scan.. 
I really am so delighted for you champ you and DH must be so relieved... It's a scary time! 

And aleja- I meant to say good on you for double baby showers! If anyone deserves two its us ltttc girls! Xx


----------



## Take2

Good news Kirsty, I'm so happy to hear all is fine :)


----------



## aleja

Hey kirst I am so happy for you that your bub is ok. It must have been a very tense day . I had some old blood come out at about 10 weeks and I was devastated . FS said sometimes there is little pools of blood in the uterus that form and then need to excrete. 
That's great news about bubs little limbs- it's such a wonderful thing to see. 

Chook, this must be so hard to know what to do...where do you live? Is there other FS you can see for a second opinion? It's interesting about your AMH because you do retrieve quite a few eggs from your stims. Sometimes when there is less eggs its ok as it means better quality . Can the FS try a different protocol to focus on egg quality? X


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's great that you were able to get into the hospital you wanted Maddy xx :)

You look gorgeous Wish, and I love that pink dress! My step sister put on 30kgs when pregnant with her first, so you are doing well xx :)

So glad to hear everything is ok Kirst, like the other girls said, bleeding is perfectly normal during pregnancy I bleed 4 times throughout this pregnancy, just rest and take it easy xx I am having bub at Nepean Private Kirst, my OB does work out of the public, but due to being high risk I will be going private. Also I have private health insurance so may as well use it. How is your morning sickness going? Xx

Like Wish said stranger things have happened, hope it is IB Take xx

How exciting to be having 2 baby showers Aleja, not a bad idea at all. My sister and step sister are doing mine and I have a feeling it is going to be a circus. I have quite a few people coming and my step sister only has a small house, as she argued that I live to far away for everyone to come, I live 20mins from her :shrug: xx

Chook what clinic are you going through? Have you thought about speaking with you doctor about having chromosome testing, or doing an IVF cycle with PGD? I know how you feel hun, after my 8th loss I never thought I would get to where I am today. Stay strong hun xx

Good luck with your IVF cycle Hopeful :) Can't help you with the HSG test never had one xx


----------



## aleja

Hi hopeful cat I didn't see you post earlier. 
I had a HSG when the FS was trying to work out why we weren't getting pregnant. So before IVF came into it. HSG just checks if your tubes are clear so technically if your doing IVF it doesn't matter what state your tubes are in as the eggs are collected from ovaries then embryos straight into uterus. 
Looking forward to hearing about your cycle. Hope they find some Spermy for you 

Red , its great the baby shower is not at your house - less work for you!!


----------



## Take2

OMG BFP!!! Two lines and a digi that says pregnant 2-3, so apparently I'm 4-5 weeks..and we did this all on our own...yay!!!! Fingers crossed for a sticky :)


----------



## wishandwait

Take that is unbelievable! BEST NEWS EVER!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!! So happy for you and your family, couldn't have happened to a more deserving person xxx

AFM, I'm 34 weeks pregnant, no hot water and in the middle of a wonderful bout of gastro...vomiting while a five pound baby rolls over your stomach is one thing I could have gone without experiencing... I keep thinking If I had this during labour it would really put the adage 'they've seen it all before' to the test.. It would be pure carnage! But Take2.. You have certainly given a positive for the day! 

How's everyone else? How the baby shower go red? Xx


----------



## Kirs_t

OMG take!!!!!! Yahhoo!! What fantastic news to wake up to- the best ever. I am just absolutely over the moon for you and your family xxx a natural bfp!!! You legend :)

Wish- that is very bad news for you though.... Are you ok? That sounds truly awful. Hope everyone is taking really good care of you. Keep us posted on how you are feeling. Xxx


----------



## Take2

Thanks wish and take...I think my exact words were 'well fuck me, 2 lines' followed by Wayne leaping out of bed and stumbling into the bathroom half asleep lol

Wish- you poor thing, how long have you been vomiting? I hope its settled down, gastro is hideous enough when you're not pregnant let alone at 34 weeks


----------



## aleja

OMG Take!!!! what the???? congratulations that is amazing news:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wish, that sounds bloody awful...how come you don't have hot water?
Are you allowed to take anything for the gastro??


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja our hot water service shit itself when I was on my third bath ahahaha. I cried like a crazy lady... I strained my bladder vomiting and it felt like it wouldn't close off..I sat in the bath for like four hours..then the the hot water unit died...boooo. 

Still reeling from your awesome news Take.... I had a similar response when I got those two lines.. Craig didn't believe me!


----------



## Maddy40

Take :yipee::yipee::yipee: What fantastic news! 

Wish ewwww hope you feel better soon, poor love :hugs:


----------



## Take2

Thanks Maddy, how's things going with you?


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG Take!!! You have done it!! Congrats, couldn't have happened to a more deserving person :dance: xx

Wish, I hope you feel better soon hun xx

How are you feeling Maddy? xx

Almost 12 weeks Kirst :) xx

Did you get your results for your Glucose Test Aleja? xx

AFM, the baby shower went really well I was spoilt rotten lol. Will upload a pic once DH has gone through them all. I was lucky enough that I didn't get anything double :) Last night I ordered my breast pump, bottle warmer and steriliser :)


----------



## wishandwait

Got this today! She was measuring spot on which was a relief for my vagina. She was super smiley too. Only concern was a growth on the unmbilical cord which they said they'll have to investigate further.. Hopefully it's nothing xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kirs_t

What an absolute cutie :) it's so amazing to see her, so perfect and so close to being born! Have you finished work now wish? I hope the cord is nothing to worry about... What tests are they going to do to look into it?

Miss red- so exciting about your baby shower and ordering all the baby's gear! 

How are you doing Aleja?

Any symptoms for you Maddy? How are you feeling?

Take- are you going for a beta this week? I'm still blown away too- still just the best news :) 

I thought I was coming out the other end of the morning sickness as I had a few days last week where I felt so much better! But it has come back in full force to kick my butt the last 2 days. I've prob asked this before- but when did you wish, aleja, miss red start to feel better? I've found feeling so crappy all the time, much harder than I expected! Does the second tri offer some relief? All the joy you have to look forward to take and Maddy! :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey kirst I have to wait to see my ob to find out but radiographer said they'll probably so another scan before she's born to monitor it. Sucks feeling like shit! I didn't come good till 16 weeks unfortunately.. Hope it's sooner for you love xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

She is so cute Wish :cloud9: Hope the growth on the cord is nothing xx

Kirst, mine went at about 16 weeks but I still have my days xx


----------



## Take2

Hi lovely ladies,

wish- that is such a beautiful pic, she looks just gorgeous

Miss red- glad to hear you scored at the baby shower, will all come in handy soon :)

kirsty- when I was pregnant with Keyara my morning sickness started bang on at 6 weeks and stopped dead the morning I woke up at 12 weeks..no tapering off, just stopped completely.

AFM- had blood taken this afternoon and should have results tomorrow arvo. I just went to the medical centre, the GP looked at my notes and asked if this was a result of fertility treatments and I told her no we were having a break from all that, she told me she was 14 weeks preg..she'd been seeing the same specialist as me, had several failed attempts decided to stop and then fell pregnant..what a coincidence!!
no symptoms so far...when did you ladies have your first symptoms and what were they?


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks girls! 

I was the same as you take - morning sickness kicked in just before 6 weeks. Before that I didnt really have any symptoms... A bit tired and starving all the time- but that's about it before then. What a great story about your gp :) so good to have a
Doc that really understands and is supportive! How old is keyara now? When will you tell her? I bet she'll be so stoked to be a big sister!!!!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls, 
Wish did you ask to have a 3d scan or is that just what you have at all your appts ? She is very cute and her size seems to have slowed down now she is measuring normal. 
I'm curious to hear what this cord growth is. It's just extra stress whilst you are recovering from stomach bug. Oh I love the hormones raging that sent you into a mess when the hot water died!!! 

Kirst, I was fortunate to miss out on MS. Was tired and starving till about 9 weeks then nothing. 

Take that is so bizarre about your doctor!! Wow it goes to show anything is possible . 

Ms Red, I haven't received results from GTT yet but ill email OB this week to find out . They took out 6 vials of blood though and because I hadn't drank enough water in the lead up to the test I was parched like a vampire!
That's great news about your baby shower .. Did you have a registry or make a list of things you wanted ? 

Maddy how you feeling? When is your scan ? 

Hello to everyone x


----------



## Take2

Keyara will be 10 in November, so 10 years between should be interesting to compare pregnancy in my 20s to my 30s. 
We don't plan on telling her until 12 weeks, just to be on the safe side. Her step mum is 16 weeks pregnant too so she'll prob very sick of screaming babies and nappys this time next year lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

I had a baby kingdom lay by which some people put money on but other than that I got nothing double :)

When ever I have been pregnant Take, my boobs hurt like hell first then morning sickness kicked in at 5-6 weeks :)


----------



## Maddy40

Heya all, 

Take... what a bizarre coincidence with your doctor, hey? Let us know how your blood results go. 

Wish... "...relief for my vagina..." :rofl::rofl::rofl: Cute pic!

Miss Red... the shower sounds like fun. Did you get anything you won't use?

Aleja... hope the GTT results are fine. 

Kirst... oohh sorry the MS made a reappearance. Sounds rough :hugs:

AFM I've now developed udders :holly: Holy cr*p the bigger one is already popping out of my one-size-bigger-than-normal "PMS bra" :shock: DH is thrilled :blush: No other symptoms. Scan in 2 weeks....


----------



## Take2

Ha Maddy that's hilarious, sounds like bra shopping time for you. My boobs feel completely normal, though I'm only 4 weeks 2 days I think so it might be a bit early. Strange that I'm madly hoping for some undelightful symptom like nausea or sore boobs lol


----------



## Maddy40

Take2 said:


> Ha Maddy that's hilarious, sounds like bra shopping time for you. My boobs feel completely normal, though I'm only 4 weeks 2 days I think so it might be a bit early. Strange that I'm madly hoping for some undelightful symptom like nausea or sore boobs lol

I totally know how that feels. In fact when they did magically inflate overnight and start to get a bit sensitive, I wondered if I'd actually caused it with all the wishful poking :haha::haha::haha:

Were your bloods good?


----------



## Take2

Well according to Fertility Friend I would have been 15dpo and my beta was 501..is that good..high..low?? But it was positive anyway..yay!!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Take that is a great beta for 15dpo! Will you be having more blood tests?

Maddy- I wish my boobs would magically inflate ;) it is one of the things I'm most excited about pregnancy!


----------



## aleja

Take that's a great beta result. Well done. 

Red that's a good idea about the lay by contribution..
What other things did you get?? 

Ah yes sore boobies, mine were really tender in 1st trimester... Now my nips are just huge, DH is calling them my pepperonis !!


----------



## wishandwait

That's awesome take!!! My beta was 480 at like 5 weeks.! My dr said she doesn't normally tell ppl what the betas actually are cause they get so obsessed with the numbers.. She said there's no difference with 400 or 4000 as long as its doubling. Congratulations on your official BFP!!! 
Maddy those first tri boobs are crazy! I remember rolling over in bed and feeling like I was dragging a two bags of concrete thorns along the bed sheets hahaha! I've been leaking colostrum for a while now and every time I make DH a milo I tell him I put a suprise in it for him hahahaha! He gets so freaked out. 

Kirsti how's the sickness? Hope your doing ok love... I remember ordering food at a restraunt and crying cause I wanted to eat it so bad but it made me feel so shit just to look at. 

Aleja when your baby shower hun? I got so so much awesome stuff! I used to hate going to other ppls but my friends and family were so beautiful at mine! Hope yours is the same. I even had a sneaky beer.. It was like I was a vampire tasting human blood for the first time hahaha. As for the 4d scan we have a private u/s venue that charge a bit more but do
Long appointments and give you a USB with heaps of photos and videos on it.. Defo worth it! 

Red.. Updated bump pic please! 

Updates from everyone else?

Afm- paranoia is getting the better of me and I'm going to my dr tomorrow to see about growth on babies cord.. I did something I shouldn't have and googled cord problems now I'm all crazy again.. No more dr google!! Finishing work this week I've become bloody useless.. I shaved one leg and cried cause I couldn't do the other.. 5 weeks yay!


----------



## aleja

Hey wish , the colostrum drink cracked me up!!! 

I was just about to google cord growth but decided against it. Dr Google is so evil . Your own OB is a much more reliable source of info. Plus your bubs is fine good size, healthy, smiling etc 
My baby showers are at the end of June at 34 weeks. I had been warned to do it earlier due to tiredness but I want it when I'm on mat leave. Did you have a registry ? My friend suggested I write a general list of things id like to give with the invite. I'm not fussed about pressies to be honest. I'd be happy with baby wipes and shampoo. 

I am envious you are finishing work this week..and are meeting your girl soon! Do you still have much to do in terms of preparation ?


----------



## Take2

Wish- try not to stress, when I was preg with keyara the ultra sound tech was concerned about her bowel, after all my stressing turned out to be nothing, she's a happy healthy 9 year old. 

AFM- because we fell pregnant on our own we're just going to the GP like any regular pregnant person, we don't have private so no OB for me. Got an appointment Monday so will wait and see if I have more bloods or when my scan will be.


----------



## wishandwait

So went to see ob today and she thinks that the radiographer that did my scan was stoopid so going to Melbs in morning for another scan to check out this growth.. Grrr the worry never ends. On the up side my sister brought me a box of alcohol test strips for breast milk hahaha! So wrong.


----------



## Take2

So was the OB concerned wish? or not really? Bloody radiographers!!!


----------



## wishandwait

She said the report didnt make sense to her.. It says there's blood accumulation, like a cluster of vessels..but that abdominal wall is intact? The hospital I'm going for the scan tomorrow an actual doctor does it so hopefully they can tell straight away what it is.. I asked her if it was something that needed to be acted on immediately and she said no, it's for everyone's peace of mind to investigate further.


----------



## Take2

I'm sure it'll turn out to be nothing, I'm hoping that for you anyway mate, keep us updated and good luck x


----------



## wishandwait

Thanks take you guys are all so sweet! X


----------



## aleja

Hi wish, 
I'm so glad you are getting it cleared up
ASAP so you can then move on. Ill be thinking of you tomorrow x 

Take, it must feel great to just be a preggo chick without the IVF bells and whistles ! 

Is anybody else watching new season of Offspring tonight? 
I'm feeling a little emotional watching Nina's 'infertile' sister as she tries to hold it together whilst there is babies and pregnancy everywhere. 
As ditsy as this show is sometimes as least they can highlight this issue which is often such a taboo


----------



## Take2

Yeah aleja I was totally feeling for her too, we've all been in a similar situation at one point and it isn't fun.

This pregnant thing is very surreal because I have absolutely no symptoms yet. I'm just happy its happened no matter how but my fiancé is strutting around with his chest all puffed out lol. He has a daughter from a previous marriage conceived through IVF so he has been through all this before. His specialist overseas told him he had very little chance of conceiving naturally. I'm very proud of him, he has completely changed his diet and started regular exercise and has lost more than 10kg in the last 12 months so we wonder if that helped.


----------



## aleja

Hi Take, your DH should be proud of himself given the grim outlook in the past. 
Its interesting about the diet and exercise - that surely made a difference. whatever the case well done to both of you!!

We did ICSI due to my DH's very low sperm count. His brother had the same but went onto conceive 3 children 1 ICSI 2 natural surprise pregnancies. 
I hope we have the same luck if we ever plan for a 2nd baby


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope your appointment goes well Wish xx

Take, like Aleja said your DH should be very proud of himself!! My symptoms didn't really kick in till 6 weeks the only really thing I had was really sore (.)(.) xx


----------



## Take2

So after I got up this morning I had 2 small light brown spots on my underwear (sorry TMI), and a little when I wiped. So in true 'I've taken ages to fall pregnant so I'm an over anxious psycho' style I went to the emergency room at the local hospital.
They were really lovely and did another beta for me which came back at 1527..so it has tripled since Monday and the doctor said its behaving like a viable pregnancy. Phew! Ok going to try to relax a bit lol.

Wish- Any news?


----------



## Kirs_t

Take- that is defn something to be proud of!! I hope it happens to us too one day.
Aleja - we are similar to you... We did icsi because of Dh extremely low sperm count and motility. But we still hope that one day there may be a natural miracle before we try icsi for number 2 :) at least we never have to worry about protection ;) 

Wish- I'm thinking about you! I really hope everything goes well today.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear everything was ok Take xx

Happy 11 weeks Kirst xx :dance:

I would love to try for a natural bfp but know that we can't without the stress of abnormalities :(


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies, everything is great over here! Had scan done by an obstetrician who was very thorough. She said if she had given me the scan today without any prior knowledge of a detected abnormality she would have said a 100% healthy little girl. She couldn't find a thing wrong! Such a relief. She said bubs is small to average size on the 30th percentile but that was consistent with the other scans. It still blows my mind that she is small because I'm 6ft tall, hubby is almost 6.3 and neither of us are small framed! I guess we will only once she's here. Another day of worry over yay. 
Take-sorry about the spotting but those numbers are great- sounds like that lil baby is just burying deep. 
Thanks to everyone else for your kind words xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh take- I'm so sorry I didn't see that post when I wrote last time. So glad everything is looking good... I know how scary spotting can be! That beta is fantastic :)

Wish- I'm so glad everything went ok with your beautiful bubba too xxx been thinking of you! Not long till she'll be safely in your arms xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear everything is ok Wish xx


----------



## Take2

Wish- yay, I had a feeling all would be fine, that's such a relief

AFM- the doctor at emergency this morning referred me to the early pregnancy assessment clinic and they rang this afternoon to organise another beta and ultrasound for next week, I'm sure my referral described me as a neurotic nutbag lol


----------



## aleja

Hey girls
Wish so happy to hear about your healthy little girl. Now time to go back to happy pregnancy mode. And there you were thinking she going to be a big chubber!! 

Take, it's ok you are being a paranoid nutter, if it makes you feel better then its all good . I had some spotting too when I first got my bfp. It's probably just a bit of old blood coming through. 

I'm surprised to hear about how many of us IVF chicks due to male fertility issues. It's so much more common than most people would think


----------



## Maddy40

Wish... brilliant that everything is looking good. Will be funny if you pop out a petite little poppet, hey 

Take... thank goodness everyone is taking your concerns seriously. Yay for lots of reassuring scans and bloods too :hugs:

Aleja... I watched the first few minutes of Offspring but her dream of giving birth to a fan and a doll and various other implements freaked me :haha: So I turned it off!

AFM all good here - 6 weeks today. We supposedly had some MFI as well as my issues. But by the time we got to IVF DH's count had gone up six-fold :wacko: Even though that didn't solve the problems with morphology, it meant that there were enough normal shaped swimmers in the increased number that we didn't need ICSI. It amazes me how often infertility is automatically assumed to be a women's issue.


----------



## Take2

Yay Maddy 6 weeks :)
I think I'm about a week behind you... I think anyway, how exciting we can be bump buddies


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, so pleased to see all of you doing so well & some new bfp's is that everyone up the duff ? 
Wish sorry to hear about the worry u have been through, I know all about that ! Try not to worry only 5 weeks to go & they don't stay tiny for long Harper was in 0000 for about 3 weeks then in 000 for about a month & then grew so quick she pretty much skipped 00 & went straight to 0 

Afm & Harper we are doing great she is growing too fast, she is already 65 cm's & 7.46 kg's my big chunky monkey 

It's a funny thing the first couple of months a such a blur of breastfeeding & sleepless nights then all of a sudden you realise bub is not so small anymore , Harper is feeding great & sleeping well she wakes once a night for feed around 3.30-4 am then back to sleep till around 7.30 , just remember in those early days when it seems really hard, that it gets easier pretty quickly , I'm sitting in bed now with my 2 girls ( my 8yr old made me a coffee) & couldn't be happier xxx
I will post a pic when I get my tired bum out of bed


----------



## Kirs_t

It's so lovely to hear from you taylah! It's amazing how time flys and how quickly they get bigger :) I'm so happy to hear you guys are doing great!

Just wondering girls- when did your bellies pop out? I assumed it would not be until around 16-18 weeks or so... I am not even 12 yet and I can't do the button up on any of my jeans! I admit I have been eating like a demon, which doesn't help ;) but i defn have a noticeable bump.... I think I will actually have to go and buy some maternity pants, or at least a bigger size. And maybe time to tell my work too, as I don't think it will stay secret too much longer!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey taylah! It's so good to hear from you! I'd love to see some updated pictures of your girl! Glad to hear you guys are doing well. 

Kirsty, I was pretty noticeably pregnant at 12 weeks and grew really quickly untill 16 weeks and then slowed down alot until almost 28 weeks when I blew up again. I thought it would have taken me longer to show cause I'm a pretty big girl. Your a gorgeous tiny lil thing so I'm not suprised you've popped out! It depends where baby is too.. U were finding the heart beat pretty early on the Doppler so it sounds like bubs isn't snuggled in your back. My girl is the same, all out front with placenta up high. My friend who is 30 weeks and not noticeably showing is carrying all in the back. Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear you are being looked after well Take xx

How is your bump going Aleja? xx

Happy 6 weeks Maddy xx :dance:

Great to hear you and Harper are doing well Taylah, can't wait to see pics xx

I was the same as Wish, Kirst, I showed pretty early but I think it was due to being sick and losing weight so it seemed to just pop out. Post a bump pic xx

Are you have a sweep Wish? xx


----------



## aleja

hi girls, 
Hi Taylah so glad to hear you are doing well with Harper. Those nervous first moments after her birth must seem like a life time ago 

Kirst- my pants stopped fitting properly pretty early but I think I just looked thick around the waist rather than pregnant. I told my work about my pregnancy at 17 weeks most of my colleagues thought I'd just put on weight!
I popped out with a belly at about 20 weeks.

Red my belly is very heavy and round I will try to put a photo if I can remember how to do it


----------



## Take2

Taylah- Its so nice to hear from you and that you and bub are both happy and healthy :)

Aleja- Would love to see a bump pic, did you remember how to put a photo up?

AFM- Had a blood test yesterday, haven't heard the results as yet. Then because my blood type is A- and Id had that spotting last week I had to have an Anti D shot yesterday. This morning I had my first scan, obviously there wasn't much to see. I think they decided to do one to make sure the spotting wasn't indicating ectopic but the egg sac was in the uterus right where it should be. 
They did an abdominal at first, which I knew was a waste of time, then they decided to do an internal. Not before I nearly wet myself, my god that is an uncomfortable experience, I had forgotten how hard it is holding on while being poked and prodded. And I have a retroverted uterus so it makes it just that little bit harder to see anything.
According to my LMP date I'm 6w2d but according to FF ovulation date I'm only 5w2d which corresponds with what the scan showed, somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks. So back for another one next week I guess to get more accurate dates and hopefully a foetal pole.

how is everyone else? Maddy have you had a scan yet?


----------



## wishandwait

Take the internal ultrasounds aren't the nicest.. Glad that the lil sac is where it is.. Can't wait to hear about its progress next week. 

Afm I've had a shit couple of days.. I had some numbness in my face last night and this morning only half of my mouth was working. I've been diagnosed with Bell's palsy. Its a temporary paralysis of one side of your face lasting one week to a year. It doesn't effect the baby which is the main thing but it has left me feeling pretty down. I've given myself the rest of the day to feel sorry for myself then I'm getting back to it! Not looking forward to looking like a stroke victim in babies first photos though xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh geeze wish- that is awful. I hope you're ok. Do you know what has caused it? I really hope that it doesn't last long and you're feeling better within a week. Keep us posted xxx

Take- great news about your scan and next week will be even more exciting when you see the fetal pole! How are you feeling?

Maddy- how are you travelling?

Red and Aleja- 30 weeks! How exciting ... You girls are getting very close how are you feeling? I'd love to see some updated bump pics :)

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow. I am so excited and completely nervous at the same time. My friend is going to take me out baby shopping to celebrate afterwards, if all goes well of course. I've been too terrified to even step foot in a baby shop before now! it will also be very exciting to tell work and the rest of our friends and family! I was actually meant head off on school camp today. Thank god, someone up there is looking out for me- cos at the last minute, they decided that they didn't need me as the extra staff! I was dreading trudging through the bush and having no sleep... But I was secretly looking forward to the camp food. How gross is that? Sloppy lasagne and sausages in buns :) last year, the thought of camp food was hideous :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Oh Wish that sounds horrible. Hope it clears up quickly for you. You will be so radiant with the birth of your little one that you will look wonderful no matter what :thumbup:

Good luck with your 12 week scan Kirst. I can't wait to be able to go shopping for baby stuff. 

AFM either today or tomorrow is Day 1 of my first IVF ICSI cycle. Really nervous because I'm going to be starting a new job and moving house at the same time. And they only gave us 5-10% chance of finding any sperm in DH to use to fertilize any eggs. Fingers are crossed.

So many of you on here seem to be pregnant already. Hoping your growing bellies rub off on me!!


----------



## Take2

Oh wish you poor love, a lady that worked at the childcare Keyara went to got that with her pregnancy, I'm not sure how long it lasted but at least a few months. I'm really feeling for you babes, easier said then done but try to keep your spirits up, everyone looks like crap in the last weeks of pregnancy and in the first few months after the birth, its hard enough feeling fat and frumpy without that to contend with. Take heart in knowing so much of this time will be spent sleeping and house bound with your little one and concentrate on bonding . I've seen pics of you and your a smoking hot babe so I doubt a slight drop in your face will change that, big hugs x

Kirsty- good luck with the 12 week scan, hope we can see a pic x

Hopeful- Congrats on getting started with your cycle and good luck :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hopeful cat, take and kirsti thank you guys so much this forum really has been the best support for me. You girls are amazing. So glad to have shared this with all you ladies on here and look forward to continuing the journey into labour and babyhood!!! 
Goodluck with your scans ladies ill be thinking of you and all the best for your new start hopeful cat!!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone :flower:

Wish...sorry about the Bell's. Is it related to pregnancy? One more thing to add to my Paranoia List :shrug:

Take...good scan story hun :hugs: Mine is Monday and I'll be 7+3. It's an internal :wacko:

Hopeful...best of luck with this round. I hope you are like me and have no major side effects, that would be really good :thumbup:

Kirst...good luck at the 12 weeks scan :kiss:

Red & Aleja...sooo close now girls :happydance:


AFM woke up yesterday to MS. No vomits but feel like every bad hangover from my 20s has come back to haunt me. Doctor has given me 2 days off work to experiment and see what gives me relief. So far only sleep and shoving my face with carbs every waking moment has worked. I've gained 2kg and my favourite work pants were tight yesterday :nope:


----------



## wishandwait

Bell's palsy is 3x more common in pregnancy but still pretty rare.. Should defo be low priority on the paranoia list maddy!! Good luck with morning sickness,. Stuffing your face is a good move but usually temporary.. If it gets too bad remember these words..'maxalon' and 'zofran' good luck chicky xx


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, 
Wish my heart goes out to you :-(
I had bells palsy when I was a teenager. Being that age with a droopy face was very traumatic at the time and I still have fears of it reoccurring - especially now during pregnancy. The good news is that it cleared up completely within a few week and I don't have any lasting side effects . I did do physiotherapy on my face, using some electric current thing to stimulate my facial muscle. I think this helped to speed up the recovery. Do you know if this was caused by a virus or pressure on your facial muscles? 
At least baby is fine and I'm sure she won't care what you look like when you are holding her x

Kirst, I cannot wait to hear about your 12 week scan. It is terrifying and exciting at the same time. It will be amazing to see how much your bubs has grown within a few weeks. 
Re: shopping- I'm still nervous about baby shopping but you gotta hope for the best, right? 

Take and Maddy , likewise with your scans and symptoms-every milestone is a blessing even if it is MS!!

Hopeful , good luck on ur first cycle x
do you guys have some donor sperm lined up in case they can't find any your DH? It has been a lucky thread so hopefully you are the next cab off the rank. 

Red, how did your GD test go? Mine came back all clear which made me happy as I can continue eating a bit of choccy here and there


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! 

Wish- how are you feeling today?? I hope you're taking it easy and everyone is looking after you lots xxx been thinking of you!

Maddy- oh no! Not the ms!! That hangover horrible feeling is still traumatising me! It's the absolute worst... Hang in there and come here to vent whenever you need. That's what has helped me the most- you lovely ladies :) also eating carbs and comfort food till the cows come home! I find letting my stomach empty is what triggers the sickness.

Amf- the 12 week scan couldn't have gone better! We are in the lowest risk bracket for downs and baby is looking great! Here's a pic from the 3d scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Take2

Oh wow, how clear is that! Your beautiful little bub is growing all happy and healthy..so good to hear Kirsty :)


----------



## wishandwait

That picture is amazing Kirsti! How beautiful!! What a gorgeous keepsake. Congratulations love xx 

Aleja, thanks for the support I really hope it's not long before it clears up for me too. I'm struggling to deal with it as an adult I cannot imagine how I'd feel as a teen. 

It's slightly worse today and I just had a bit of a teary over two dim sims that were so hard to eat!!! I guess taking some joy out of eating for me isn't so bad of a thing hahaha! I'm supposed to be going out for dinner Friday for a mates birthday and I'm dreading it. I look like the jungle boy when I eat hahaha!! I got a totally cute pirate patch to wear at night to keep my eye shut so it stops drying out and I start physio in the morning. I've been focusing on two thing 1) the baby is totally unaware and that's the most important thing. 2) it doesn't physically hurt. 
How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Take2

wish- wow this is a challenge mate but as you said the baby is happy and healthy and she and you will have a good laugh about this all one day, so hard to think that way now though I'm sure, hang in there

AFM- Mondays beta was 9000 so it is going up like there is no tomorrow..woo hoo


----------



## aleja

Awesome news Take, when will you have the first scan? 

Wish, oh honey it's okay to be getting teary about this. It is hardly how you thought you'd spend the last few weeks of your pregnancy . 
I remember having to wear the patch too it was so annoying. How did your physio appt go?


----------



## Take2

Well aside from the scan Tuesday that only showed a gestational sac hopefully another one next week or the week after. Slowly starting to feel pregnant, boobs getting bigger and tender.


----------



## exilius

Hi, am I able to join? I've had 1 split cycle at Flinders (Adelaide) where the ivf eggs showed no binding. All ICSI ones fertilised. The transfer failed because they could get in (they thought my cervix was sealed shut, just turns out it has a break neck bend in it). About to try an FET under sedation this cycle


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww Kirsty your little bub is so cute, what a great picture you must be on :cloud9: xx

So sorry to hear about the Bell's Palsy Wish :hugs: My grandmother got this, but like the other girls said it did fix itself up xx

Sounds like your little bean it snuggling in well Take xx

Glad to hear you came back with the all clear Aleja for your GTT test :thumbup: Mine came back fine too, my OB thought I cheated as all 3 blood tests were 4.1 :haha: xx

Hi Exilius :wave: Good luck with your FET :hugs:

AFM - Had my ob appt on Wednesday and Baby boy is laying in a transverse position (across the womb), so now I am back to weekly appointments until the end. He is also going to induce me at 38 weeks if he doesn't come before then. He said with my history the chance of stillbirth increases between 38-40 weeks, and he said baby is only a fat factory the last few weeks anyway. I just hope bub moves down so I can still have a natural birth!


----------



## Take2

Hey miss red- don't stress plenty of time for bub to turn head down, so what in your history increases your chance of still birth??

Exilius- Welcome..good luck with your FET :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

My OB said that due to having 8 mc's this increases the risk.


----------



## aleja

Hi Exillius, ouch your last transfer sounded like a very painful experience. Hope this FET is much more easier and of course successful . 

Ms Red that is quite confronting news about the increased risks of stillbirth. Must make you feel relieved you have a private OB who will be proactive . 
I think bubs has time to move down still.. There's still 8 weeks. 

I had OB appt today too. Mine is already head at the bottom and his bum at my ribs (which feels like a bad stitch!)
Wish- I asked about Bell's palsy - he said there was no way of preventing it as its an response to lowered immunity . I am also at increased risk as I've had it before :-( 
He said to do nothing but rest and no stress towards the end ... Ummm Yeah I hope I can pull this off!


----------



## Take2

Miss red- goodness I never realised those 2 things could be connected, I'm sure everything will be just fine, and bub may even decide to make his own way out before you reach 38 weeks


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for your lovely words girls xx Going to see my acupuncturist and see what she can do :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey red! There's still plenty of time for your wiggley boy to move around! Hopefully it happens sooner rather than later so you can relax a bit. How do you feel about the possibility of being induced? To be honest for me at the moment I'd kinda be relived to have a date especially sooner than later! 

Welcome exillius! Wow your first transfer sounds super painful. Glad they worked it out though. I have a posterior facing cervix so it always hurts to be examined but a break neck curve ouch! Good luck with your fet.. Most of the girls on here got their bfps on fet as opposed to fresh!

Aleja, thanks for the reassurance, it's truly a bizzare thing this Bell's palsy. I'm sure you'll be fine! Defo take it easy in the last weeks though if only cause you deserve it. 

Maddy, take and kirsti how are you going? Where are you girls at symptoms wise? 

Afm-trying to take each day as it comes. It's funny how so much of your identity is tied to how you look, even if you don't think it is. It's certainly given me a new perspective on how it must be for ppl who suffer from cranio-facial disorders..simply running into people in the street and seeing how they react to my face is amazing. Ppl are less then subtle! Anyways I think after spending the first three days not leaving the house and crying at the drop of a hat... I'm feeling alot better. Pregnancy is so hyper-emotional anyway throw in some facial paralysis and wow! Hahaha... Totally lost is to that quit smoking add with 'que sera' and the sick guy dancing..holy shit! Hopefully some of my sanity returns when this baby evacuates my womb. I really can't wait to hold her.


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,

Wish- Hang in there, not long to go, I realise that induction is necessary for the health of mum or bub in some cases but if you can hang in there and baby comes when they're ready you'll be more likely to have an easy intervention free labour. Sorry I sound like a hippy but my sister is a midwife so I get all the stats. Mind you in 8 months when I'm the size of a front end loader I may be singing a different tune lol. When I had Keyara the hospital didn't allow you to go more than 10 days over, I was booked in for induction on my 10th day and my water ended up breaking and labour started at 9 days over, only 5.5 hour labour, no intervention. Fingers crossed this one goes so smoothly. Mind you I was a nightmare, screaming, yelling, swearing and thrashing around lol.

AFM- Giant boobs and nausea that comes and goes..sigh..I asked for it lol


----------



## Maddy40

Exilius :hi: hope your FET goes well :hugs: Whereabouts are you located?

Take...great beta and glad you saw the sac at the scan :happydance: How many weeks are you now? 

Kirst...thankfully I seem to have a handle on the MS (for the moment anyway). :thumbup:

Wish...sorry you are having a rough time. As you say, bubs has no idea and will be perfect, so that's the ultimate goal, hey :flower:

Red...I like that your OB is giving you information - good to be prepared :hugs:

Aleja... hope the 'stitch-effect' doesn't last too long. I hate not being able to breathe properly :haha:


AFM seem to have a handle on the MS. I take a ginger & B6 tab when I wake up to pee at around 5am and then eat as soon as I wake up. Unfortunately I've also developed terrible reflux - after a few bad nights sleep I've discovered that Mylanta is my friend. And now it's all good :thumbup:


----------



## Take2

Hey Maddy..I'm taking a ginger tab every morning too, and drinking ginger and lemongrass tea which I don't particularly enjoy but it does seem to settle my stomach.
I'm still not sure exactly how far along I am, according to LMP date I'd be 7 weeks but I think I'm only 6, the first ultra sound was too early to do accurate dating. How about you?? How far are you? 7 weeks? Have you had an ultrasound yet?


----------



## Maddy40

Take I also bought some ginger ale but it makes me feel worse. I think it exacerbates the reflux :( But last time I was pregnant it really helped.

I'm 7+2 today. Scan on Monday after work :)


----------



## aleja

Hi lovely ladies , 
I am hanging in bed today due to the horrible weather in Sydney( which I secretly love!!)

Wish you are so right about our identities being so tied up with our faces and looks. It will get easier dealing with people's reactions especially since you know it's a short term thing too. 
Re: Induction I can see what you mean about having an end date in mind- especially once you are at the end playing a waiting game.

Personally it would be nice to think bubs will decide to arrive when he is supposed to but having said that my OB said something similar to Ms Red's - i will be induced at 40+4 days if I'm still preggo as he said IVF conceived babies are "ready" to be born sooner than spontaneous pregnancy (something about the technology and exactness of EDD) therefore letting them stay in longer poses a risk of placenta starting to fail. 

Maddy I am glad you found some handy tricks for MS. It must be great to be heading towards the first ultrasound too. Can't wait for updates ! 

Kirst how you going ?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!

Maddy and take- great that you girls have the ms strategies in place! I think I let mine get a bit too far without doing anything. I have this irrational fear about taking any medicine... I used to be a nurse so logically I know it's ok but... I am defn out to buy some mylanta today though. The reflux kills me, especially at night- so it's good to know it has worked for you maddy :) 

I'm so excited for both of your scans this week!! Maddy, yours tomorrow- yippee! Do you graduate from the fs to ob then? Take- when is your scan this week??

Wish- how are you doing?? You sound like you have handled this so well... I really hope it is very short term. Any signs of improvement yet? Did you say you're doing physio? Hope you are also able to rest up and spoil yourself too.

Miss red- that does sound scary about your increased risk of stillbirth- but sounds like your ob is monitoring you closely and is on to it! How are you feeling?

Aleja- that's interesting about ivf babies being ready sooner! It makes sense I guess :) I'd like to hope bub will come on its own, at the right time too- but often the best laid plans ;) I also would like to try no drugs- but I bet I only last about 5 seconds ;) 
Enjoy your weekend snuggle in bed!!

I was just wondering- cos I've had so many scans already- the bub has measured 2 days ahead at all of them. They altered by due date from the 11th dec to the 9th at my last scan. But cos its ivf and we are sure of dates- do you stick with the original dd? It's so silly I know- but even being 2 days ahead makes me feel better ;) I still can't believe this might really be happening- even after the 12w scan. Maybe after the 20w one hey?!


----------



## Take2

Maddy- Good luck with the scan, let us know how it goes :)

Aleja- Love this miserable weather too, had a nice quiet weekend snuggled under blankets watching 'One born every Minute' episodes we downloaded, I love that show :)

Kirsty- I've always wondered that with IVF babies and the dates..is there any chance you guys snuck one in naturally before your transfer??

AFM- Not sure when my next scan is, I was referred to the Early Pregnancy Assessment Clinic after I had the spotting. They organised my last lot of bloods and scan, I spoke to them Wed and she said the doctor would look at my results Thursday and decide when Id have the next scan..but they haven't rung yet..and I have tried twice and have got the answering machine. I don't want to look neurotic but I just need to see that heartbeat, might try them again tomorrow morning, otherwise I do have a scan request from my GP for a different imaging place, prefer going through the clinic though as its nicer and free.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Happy 36 weeks Wish :) Don't worry about what people think, just remember in 4 weeks (or less) you will be holding your precious little girl xx It doesn't bother me to be induced, what is safer for bub, but I am going to see if my acupuncturist can make me go naturally :)

Take - Yay for good symptoms, but hope you feel better soon xx Hope the clinic get back to you soon :)

Maddy - There is nothing worse than reflux! I have suffered it all my life :( Try propping your self up at night this will help xx

Aleja - I'm with you the rain yesterday was bliss, but I did have to venture out to visit my grandfather, which was nice. Hope your little man makes an appearance before you have to be induced :) xx

Kirst - Feeling pretty good :) Our bub is measuring 1w2d ahead but cause of IVF my OB said they don't change the date as they know you exact conception date :) xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks girls- good to know about dates :)

When did you guys first feel bub move?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I felt bub at 13 weeks a one off I think and then more frequent 16 weeks onwards :) DH also felt bub at 16 weeks xx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey kirsti first felt baby (consistently) from 15+5 onwards. If you're not sure I would listen to the Doppler at the same time. It depends massively on where the placenta is, mine is upper posterior which means that movement could be felt pretty early. A couple of girls in my antenatal classes with anterior placentas didnt feel anything untill after 24 weeks xx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi all - just a quick update (Kirst special hugs to you, you know why xxx) 

Had our scan this afternoon. Measuring pretty much spot-on (3 days behind) but apparently that's neither here nor there at this stage as a couple of millimetres is very easy to miss if the angle is wrong. We also saw a nice heartbeat :)


----------



## Take2

Maddy yay that's so good to hear :) so what's your official due date


----------



## wishandwait

That's fantastic news maddy, stoked for you guys xx


----------



## Kirs_t

So great to hear the scan went well maddy!! That heartbeat really blew me away when I heard it for the first time :)

Thanks for the tip on when you felt baby red and wish. I swear I thought I felt something yesterday... It was low down and like a flick or a pop or something inside... But then I talked myself out of it- thinking it was too early and must be gas! My placenta is also at the back, towards the top- so a good place to feel early movement I think. The next few weeks will be exciting I think :)


----------



## aleja

Wonderful news Maddy 

What a glorious feeling it is hearing the heartbeat. Take I hope you get your chance ASAP ! 

Take , I love watching One Born every Minute too but I prefer the UK version. The US one kinda annoys me - especially when they show unruly relatives that are hanging in the delivery room. It makes me cringe!! 

Kirst, my EED hasn't changed at all even though bubs has measured ahead for the entire pregnancy. It used to make me feel better too knowing he is ahead but now I'm getting worried if i will be pushing out a 4kg + chubber. yikes! 

I think i started feeling something like small flutters at about 16 weeks but I recognised them properly at 18 weeks. My DH could feel him at about 25 -26 weeks . 

How did your shopping spree go? Did you buy many things? 

Wish and Red, have you started your mat leave yet? What have you girls been up to? 

Me: I decided to cancel my own 'friends-only' baby shower - now ill only have the family/relative one and invite some close friends. I was feeling unmotivated about organising , catering and hosting it . I had some friends who were going to help but the reality is that I would end up doing a lot of it . I feel so relieved now!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy - There is nothing better than seeing that little heartbeat beating away xx :cloud9:

Kirst - That's what my first movement was like a pop really low down xx :)

Aleja - I was so tired after my baby shower, great ideas about having a joint one xx :) My last day is next Friday (14th) and I can't wait :)

AFM - Decided to have a sicky yesterday as DH was off and we had our scan. Bub has engaged and in the right position now, what a good little boy :haha: Then went and had a nice lunch out before heading to the Central Coast where we were just going to look at a car but ended up buying it :haha: Can't wait to pick it up now, come on Saturday :dance:


----------



## aleja

Hi Ms Red, oh wow you only have 2 weeks left! Slightly envious ! I finish at the end of June.

So your boy cooperated already and moved into place! I thought this would happen...I guess they still got a bit of room to move around yet. 

What type of car did you buy? Ideally we want to upgrade one of our cars but it probably won't happen just yet. 

Yeah I can imagine you were tired after your baby shower. It was such a stoopid idea to even think about having 2. So happy now I can stop thinking about it. 

Anyone watch Game of thrones season 3? Last episode was disturbing !!!


----------



## wishandwait

OMG aleja I've been waiting for someone to watch it... INTENSE!!! I can't watch that stuff anymore I'm waaaay to emotional! I couldn't stop thinking about it in bed last night hahahahaha!!!! I want to know all the spoilers on all tv shows from now on so I'm not emotionally caught out. I can't handle the pig farming add!!


----------



## wishandwait

And red! Yay for your lil man assuming the position., must have been the day for it cause my girl has dropped and obstetrician thinks its not far away yay!


----------



## aleja

Hi wish, yes it was an intense episode for sure! besides the shocking ending. I was really surprised John Snow took off and left his girl behind! 
I have no idea how they are going to tie up so many loose ends in the final episode . Gotta find a new tv obsession as of next week. 

I am getting excited for you- any week now we will log in and read that your girl has arrived !!!!! Have you packed the hospital bag yet??


----------



## wishandwait

Aleja..Jon snow is the hottest thing ever. I'm reading the books at the moment and they are really good. I need a new series too I've seen it all. New true blood next week though yay! 
Bags are packed its so strange. I've put red stickers on all the things I wanna pack at te last minute like make up and hair straightener so hubby can grab them in the event that I can't.. Hopefully he won't muck it up..
My hair has stopped it's shedding cycle and its like a wig.. That happened to you guys yet? My god I'm ready to shave it.. Takes me 2 hours to wash it and dry it!!
How are you going otherwise aleja? 

How's everyone else? How's the ms maddy and take? And got your car yet red? Kirsti how's second tri been? Symptoms eased yet? 

Hopeful cat and Ex how are the cycles going? Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja - We have a good boy on our hands moving so quick :) I'm going on leave early cause I have accrued so much over the last 7yrs of being a public servant that they said I was entitled to go 9 weeks before bub was born. So I took the advise of HR and am having 14 months off paid :dance: We bought a Mazda CX-9 GT (second hand), been wanting on for ages but there weren't many for sale. Have you and DH thought about what you will buy when the time is right? You are going to love your baby shower I had an awesome time :) xx

Wish - Cant wait for your little girl to make an appearance :) We are going to pack our bag next week :) We are picking the car up on Saturday, but instead of us having to go to the central coast to get it, they are driving it down as they are coming to Sydney :) xx

How is the ms going Maddy and Take? xx

Happy Second Tri Kirsty :dance: xx

Sending you lots of :dust: Hopeful cat and Ex xx

AFM - I am getting so uncomfortable now and some days just feel weird, but can't put my finger on what is up?? Spoke with my acupuncturist yesterday and she is going to start seeing me at 36 weeks and is going to give me a few treatments that hopefully will bring labour on when they put the gel in so I don't have to have the induction drip :)


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,

Miss red- good luck with the acupuncture, my sister did it when overdue with her second and she thought it did the trick

Wish- You are so organised, I love the red sticker idea. Do you watch Mad Men? If you don't and are looking for a new series I highly recommend. My fiance is bang into Game of thrones, I told him the other day I'd give it a go, I've heard its very good.

AFM- I have another scan today at 12pm, fingers crossed!! My morning sickness has settled the last 2 days, which of course is nice but also concerns me, so glad I have scan today.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck with the scan Take, my ms use to come and go xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Good luck with your scan take!! Can't wait to her about it... And don't worry about the ms. Mine used to come and go too- and now I just can't wait for it to bugger off! I'm so sick of feeling sick! 

I woke up at 5 am this morning, dry retching, after the worst night sleep- and I'm embarrassed to admit, Dh made me a cuppa and I sat at the table and cried! What a baby :) but having said that - it is easing up. And on the up side- I'm pretty certain those little pops/ tickles I felt, are the baby! I've felt them a few more times this week :)

Hooray for packing hospital bags! That is so exciting!! And great news about finishing work early red. I have just told my work that I'm preggo and am wondering when I should tell them ill finish. I was thinking 36 weeks as I want to make it as close to the end of the school year as possible (I've just taken over from a teacher who has left on maternity leave, so I feel so bad for the kiddos and parents that I'm going to have to bail too!) do you reckon 36 weeks will be ok? How have you girls managed work and the last tri??


----------



## wishandwait

Haven't watched mad men but will be now thanks for the tip take! Good luck with your scan love I'm thinking of you!! Any wait to hear about that lil heartbeat!!

Red- if I had my time again id probably finish earlier! I went to 35 weeks at a struggle.. I work with kids and it hands on.. On my feet for 40 hours a week.. Anyway ending up with a paralyzed face, sciatica and a pelvis that feels like it will let go of my uterus is not the way I wanted to spend my last child free weeks.. Anyways.. Enjoy your time off love!!


----------



## wishandwait

Hahaha kirsti I think I was writing while you were posting.. Don't feel like a baby.. I've cried over waaay less then that. You are doing amazing!! As for working up.. Check out my post above... Yikes!! I work in early childhood so I don't know how different it would be for you.. I put in for 37 weeks and left at 35. 
Hoping you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Take2

Well i am officially 6w 3d pregnant..due date 27th January..phew it will be a hot summer. Heart was beating at 126 beats p/min which I'm told is good...can breath a sigh of relief now..sort of..I guess you never really completely relax.

Oh and hormones and morning sickness is enough to make anyone cry..my ms hasn't even been that bad yet and I've already had a few teary moments..feeling sick all day is just bloody exhausting!


----------



## wishandwait

I am totally ecstatic for you take! Congratulations love you completley deserve it. So wonderful! Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Don't worry Kirst you are allowd to cry xx, I have been having moments recently :haha:

Great to hear that everything is well Take xx :dance:


----------



## aleja

Hi gals, 
Take yay for another milestone! An Australia Day baby will be awesome. 

Kirst, your popping definitely sounds like your bubs.. Must make up for the horrible MS you have. Will you find out the gender? 
Re: mat leave, if you are on your feet all day you might find it tough those last few weeks. My mat leave starts at 35 weeks but I'm in an office for most of the day. Even still I am already getting sick of it. 

Ms Red, 14 months paid !!!! Unreal!! Is that at full or half pay? 
Either way that is awesome. What do you do? I work for govt too so I get a few months too but at half pay.
What do you mean by feeling 'weird'? I feel uncomfortable every afternoon after a whole day of work . My belly feels hard and tired. 

We are planning on getting a station wagon so I can chuck the pram and dog at the back. Our doggy is usually such a big part of our lives I am going to feel horrible leaving him behind at home if we go on day trips because we can't put him in the car with bubs . 

Wish, I feel like reading GoT books too as I hear they are addictive. But I usually don't like reading fantasy books though. 
John Snow is a babe !! But I had a secret crush on khaleesi's husband ... He was a brute but he looked big & strong


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am going on a mix of full, half pay and using a month sick leave at the beginning and then using long service leave at the end of the paid parental leave. I am a Parole Officer, what state govt dep do you work for?

I can't explain the 'weird' feeling just really uncomfortable no matter where I am, work or home, think it is because of my hip and sciatica playing up at the moment :( Just can't wait to finish work.


----------



## Maddy40

Take :hugs::happydance: so we're 11 days apart :) I'm due 16/1.


----------



## Take2

I love that we're bump buddies Maddy, it's nice to compare notes with someone almost at the same stage as you are :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got any gut feelings about what you may be having Kirst, Maddy & Take? Xx


----------



## Kirs_t

I have a gut feeling boy... But then my aunty went on a trip to Scotland recently and had a reading done by a psychic... Apparently he spoke about me alot and said my aunty would get news of our long awaited pregnancy soon (I hadn't told her we were preggo at this point) and they guy also said it would be a girl! So let's see whether crazy Scottish psychic or my gut is right ;)

Were your gut feelings right, wish aleja and red?


----------



## Take2

I'm feeling boy this week but it changes. Anyone hear about the theory of which side the placenta implants?? Does the placenta implant on the same side as the baby?? How is I don't know that lol..should I? Anyways the sonographer said yesterday bub was on the left side of my uterus which if the placenta is there too that would mean girl..according to this theory, which is prob a bunch of crap, as these 'theories' often are. Its fun to speculate though isn't it :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

DH was convinced that we were having a girl but I always said we would have a boy. My placenta is on the left, and we are having a boy :)


----------



## Take2

Well there goes that theory lol


----------



## Kirs_t

What did you think with keyara take?


----------



## Take2

Oh I knew girl, was not surprised at all when we found out, right from the minute I was preg I felt girl, this time no def feeling, how weird!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can't wait to see what you girls are having :)


----------



## Maddy40

Miss Redknob said:


> Got any gut feelings about what you may be having Kirst, Maddy & Take? Xx

Not idea. But oh god the thought of 32 more weeks of bile/reflux rising in my throat constantly is doing my head in :cry:


----------



## Take2

Oh Maddy that sucks, I don't have that..yet. I'm sure it's only a matter of time as I had it terribly with keyara, I don't think until the second tri though.


----------



## Miss Redknob

It will calm down Maddy, and then you will love every moment of being pregnant :hugs:


----------



## Take2

I've got this persistent dull headache, did anyone else suffer with this?


----------



## wishandwait

Take the headaches were the worst symptoms for me. I've had them on and off since week nine.. Sometimes for days at a time. Hope you get some relief I was a slave to Panadol. 
And Maddy I too had indigestion.. Not daily but enough. It is the pits. I spoke with my Dr and she suggested 12 hour Zantac which worked a treat.

There are so many strange symptoms that I never new existed untill I got pregnant. Some of the funniest were bleeding soft gums, constipation and hair so thick I can't get a brush through it. In saying that it's still by far the best thing that's ever happened to me..I love my body more than ever and feeling my girl roll and kick and hiccup is indescribable. I'm so happy this thread has had so much luck and I can't wait to share it with dancingqueen, chook, hopeful cat and the anyone else still in the processes. 

How's everyone else's sober weekends going? I must say I cannot WAIT for a big fat Sav Blanc and some sushi xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh god I've got a long wait- but I am dying for a big fat sav blanc already :)

I have so much hope and faith for the girls still trying too. Hopeful, chook, dancing- where are you guys at with everything? I look forward to sharing your happy news on this thread too.

Would love to keep in touch with everyone when the bubbas come along- maybe a Facebook group or something where we can share pics? And dare I say the quest for baby number 2 someday?? Is that on the cards for you girls? I know some of you have kids already. I don't want to count my chickens- but I hope so much that we will still be able to have a big family xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I'm withe Wish, Take! The headaches were my worse symptom :( Panadol is your friend :hugs: I was also put on Zantac for heartburn and reflux xx

Hopeful, Chook & Dancing hope you are going well xx

Can not wait to have a glass of wine and a tuna and avo sushi roll :) DH and I are planning on doing another cycle sep/oct/nov next year then we are going to freeze everything go on our cruise in dec then have a transfer in Jan 15 :) Would love to stay in touch :)


----------



## Take2

Think this may be our last, I have a daughter from my previous marriage and so does OH from his. His daughter lives overseas so we feel its selfish to have more when we really can't afford to fly over there or fly her here already. Its a tough one, no easy solutions I'm afraid!


----------



## aleja

Hi gals, 
I can't wait to stuff my face with double Brie and prosciutto and gulp it down with a big glass of cab sav . 
I must admit I am a bit naughty... I still eat sushi rolls but I stay away from smoked salmon or any of the raw fish. But I do still eat cooked tuna and avo. 

Kirst, im with you on this one I would love to keep in touch with ya'all - I think wish had set up a Facebook page ?? 
It has been a lucky thread and its lovely to have a few bump buddies  
Yes I think we will try for a second one . I think we'll head back to see FS when the bubs is 12mths. Actually that was FS's suggestion "Have the baby, love your baby for 12 months then come back!!"
I will be almost 37 years old by then so I do feel the age factor too. Wish I still had another few years up my sleeve. 

Re: gender..I had a feeling it would be a boy. I once dreamed of him years ago and a psychic told me I would have a son back when I was an 18yr old! 

Take and Maddy I have had headaches and reflux on and off for the last 7 months. I have stayed away from Panadol but chewing gum is my friend for reflux .

This weekend... I am slothing away listening to the Triple J hottest 100 countdown whilst my DH is steam cleaning the carpets


----------



## Maddy40

Happy long weekend to you all (feeling sorry for myself - I only get Sunday off!)

Hope everyone has been doing exciting stuff. (Aleja I'm sure you'll appreciate those clean carpets :) 

Take I don't have any headaches thank goodness. Any other symptoms right now might tip me over the edge! 

I dreamed the other night that I had just given birth and was sitting up drinking a piccolo of champagne through a straw and eating sushi :) I had Vietnamese spring rolls yesterday and only afterwards realised the prawns probably weren't cooked....oops.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wish I had a long weekend been on afternoon shift since Tuesday (had a sicky Monday) and don't finish till tomorrow. Then 1 day off then 3 on and FINISHED!!! :dance:


----------



## Kirs_t

Miss red- whoohoo! So close to finishing :) that's exciting! I actually go back full time from tomorrow - I've been doing relief since we got back from our trip around 3 days a week- so it's going to be a shock to the system!! (It's not a long weekend here in perth )

Aleja- I feel the pressure too. I'm 29 but have a low ovarian reserve, so will have to get cracking on number 2 when bub is 12months! I like your fs advice :)

As for the food - I keep buggering up and eating things I'm not meant to... It's funny that ever since I am not meant to eat fetta cheese- it's the one thing I want more than ever!! I have been known to eat a sneaky bit and then feel really bad about it.

I've just got back from a lunch with the family- I feel really bad cos my sister seems to now be having trouble falling pregnant too. They have been trying since November last year- so it's not ages, but enough to start worrying. Especially after watching us go through the rollercoaster. It must have been hard for her, cos she is so ready to have a bub- and there I am all excited and to make matters harder- our hopeless younger brother got his gf pregnant accidentally and they have a 1 year old (We are alot like the family in offspring i reckon :) and im prob just as neurotic as nina at times!) I hope it happens for them soon. Has anyone else experienced these things running in families?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am 29 as well :) but will be 30 on the 5th Sep. I also have a low egg reserve but DH has a high sperm count which balances us out lol.

I have eaten the occasional BBQ chicken which I know your not suppose to but all good so far :haha:

Sorry about your sister Kirst, it is awful how so many people take having a baby for granted :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Seriously- we're not meant to eat BBQ chicken??:dohh:


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hey ladies, I haven't been on this thread for a while but it's funny reading through all your food and wine desires :haha: Hopefully not too long before you all get to cuddle your bubs and have a glass of wine! I've already cut out the alcohol for the moment and watching what I eat... I could really settle down with a big glass of bacardi and coke with a lime wedge. I didn't know you couldn't have bbq chicken though!

I am currently in the middle of my first IVF cycle. At the last scan on Friday I had about 12 follicles and I'm scheduled to Trigger on Tuesday for egg collection on Thursday. My hubby will therefore be going in for his mTESE (testicular biopse) to see if he has any sperm on Wednesday. Fingers crossed... i'm gettin really nervous as the day is coming closer where we find out if we can have his biological children or not. Cycle has been going generally well. I had really bad headaches on the GonalF for the first few days and now have aching ovaries and some swelling and bruises... but generally pretty happy with how it's gone so far. I'm don't think i've come to grips with the fact that this might result in a baby... i think the sperm thing is so big of a hurdle to get past that I just feel like this is an egg collection procedure rather than a potential pregnancy but I'm hoping that chances after the mTESE. I also start a new job on the 17th and have to move to new house on the 15th. It's all happening lol


----------



## wishandwait

Soooo I eat feta (I heard its ok if it's pasteurized) and BBQ chicken... In fact alot of BBQ chicken hahahhaha woops!!! 
Kirsti my older sister had no problems falling pregnant but and my other sister has Aspergus syndrome and I doubt she will have a baby so not sure about hereditary issues on my side.. DH's brother on the other hand took two years to conceive both his children so it may be on that side??? I hope your sister get her bfp soon! You are so deserving though chic I'm sure she is nothing but happy for you. It's super sweet of you to be so considerate of her. 
Red yay for no more work! Enjoy the time.
Maddy sucks to be missing out on the long weekend.. What do you do if you don't mind me asking??
Aleja...37 is defo not too old! And a year gap is perfect. 
Hopeful cat- so good to hear from you!! Keep us updated on the TESE!!
Take- are you going to find out if bubs is a boy or a girl? Are you hoping for one or the other? 

Me.. I'm full term today yayyayayayayayyay!! So ready too, baby is banging on the gates!! Have ob appointment tomorrow so I'm hoping she may be able to give me some kind of idea about how long cause I'm getting super nervous.....the thought of going over 40 weeks is scary too!! Having crazy dreams about being in labour and no one believing me and the elevator at the hospital won't stop on the maternity floor!!! Mind you I also dreamt that Alcide from true blood was my real baby daddy which was obviously unreal hahahaha!!


----------



## Take2

Oh wish, full term yay! 
Yes we're going to find out what we are having, I have absolutely no preference either way, happy for a boy but couldn't care less if its another girl. 
I have had awful headache all weekend which last night turned into pain in my left eye which is watery and blood shot, think its time to stop putting everything down to hormones and get it checked out today. Joy..trying to see a doctor on a public holiday!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Great to hear from you Hopeful, hope next week goes well xx

:dance: Full term Wish, hope your appt goes well tomorrow. Are you going to ask for a sweep? xx

Hope you feel better Take xx


----------



## aleja

Oh no Take I hope you saw a GP today that headache sounds awful x
Was everything ok? 

Hopeful Cat I really have everything crossed for you that you find some sperm. It is an extra worry having to think about that. And yes once the embys fertilise there is a possibility of a baby in there!! I still find it hard myself to believe one of my frozen embys is now a bubba rolling around inside my tum. 

I've never heard the BBQ thing ??!!! I've been eating it the whole time

Wish, full term !!!! Happy days ahead!!!


----------



## aleja

Kirst, that's sad to hear about your sister.. Is she younger or older than you ? 90% of couples fall preggers within 12 months so she still has a few months left . I hope they have some success


----------



## Take2

Ladies, wanted to ask who had Downs screening done, reasons why, why not? Only if you want to answer obviously


----------



## wishandwait

Hey take! I had it done, chance to see the baby again and so we would have a 'heads up' if something wasn't right. DH and I had no decisions about what we would do if something were wrong but we wanted to know either way xx


----------



## Take2

Yeah that's where our heads are at right now wish so I think we might get it done, like you said, good opportunity to see bub and hopefully peace of mind all is well for another couple of months


----------



## Kirs_t

We didn't even consider not doing it- mostly cos I really wanted the scan :) the more chances to see bub, the better! We were also the same with wanting a heads up if anything was wrong... For us, we wanted to be prepared if the baby was high risk xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey how's everyone been going?


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst - how are you doing back in FT work? Is bub in daycare or with a family member :flower:

Red - yay for FINISHING work :happydance: That's a real milestone there, chickie :)

Hopeful - hope to hear that you had 'super sperm' and a good number of quality eggies. Will there be a big party in the petri dish tonight? :happydance:

Wish - Yay for full term :dance: Not long now until our next group bubs :hugs: I work in a 24-hour call centre providing assistance to Aussies in trouble overseas (we take calls from all over the world). It's brilliant work and so interesting. 

Take - Hope you got to see the Dr about your headache and eye :friends: I actually just booked our 12 week/NF scan and bloods. Pretty shocking that it costs $360 though! I know it's optional for some, but not for us :nope: My Dr has already said that my age and medical history will guarantee a poor number. She's already asked us to think about whether we'll do anything further like an amnio or CVS... :wacko:


----------



## aleja

Hi gals, so Wish how did the OB appt go??? Any info on how long you got??? I noticed you got a watermelon this week!!! Wow you must feel very weighed down!! 

Take, we had the NT scan without even talking about what would have happened if we came back high risk for downs. I just wanted to know either way if bubs was looking healthy. It was also an excuse to finally announce my pregnancy to friends and family.
How's the headache ? 

Maddy I can't believe you are 8 weeks already ! And your job sounds awesome... You must deal with lots of Aussies banged up abroad!


----------



## aleja

Hopeful I hope the egg collection and TESE went well x


----------



## aleja

Wish, what have you packed in your hospital bag??? I think I will make mine at 36 -37 weeks


----------



## Take2

Hey ladies, 
Sounds like everyone is doing well. Good luck with your scan Maddy, hope your specialist is wrong and and your number will be ok. 
Still got this headache, a whole week now, though I must say feeling slight improvement today. 
So many of you girls in the last stretch, I'm so excited waiting to hear all of your birth stories :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hey lovely ladies!

Wish - I can't believe that it's shown a watermelon. I hope you little bub comes soon and gives you a little break. I'll be holding out for a wonderful update on the birth of your bub soon :flower:

Take - sorry to hear about the headaches. I get headaches all the time and they a right pain in the butt. Are you able to take anything for it? I hope it eases up soon.

As for me.... we have spermies!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Still in a lot of shock! I really can't believe it to be honest! I didn't find out the exact number but they used the word 'plenty' which for us is a miracle. I also had my egg collection today and although I had roughly 12 follicles last Friday they collected a whopping 27 from me today! I think I swore a little. To say the least I am feeling a bit sore and they have me on close watch for OHSS because I also have polycystic ovaries. I'm starting a new job on Monday so hoping I don't get it or only get it very mildly. I'll be getting a call tomorrow arvo to see when I'll having embies transferred back in and hoping for a 2-day transfer (so I do'nt have to take time off work in my first week!). I haven't heard many success stories with azoospermia with sertoli cell only and getting sperm so I am super super super super happy. Fingers crossed we have that party in the petri dish tonight :) :happydance:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Take - DH and I had no choice as my OB said that it is better to rule out everything out even though we had PGD. We were the same as Maddy ours cost us $360. Hope you are feeling better and the headache goes soon xx

Happy 14 weeks Kirst xx :dance:

Yay your a watermelon Wish xx :dance:

When is your NT scan booked for Maddy? xx

Happy 32 weeks Aleja xx :dance:

That is a fantastic result Hopeful :happydance: Can't wait to hear your results!! I got a mild/moderate case of OHSS and they told to keep up with the fluids as this will help reduce it getting worse xx

AFM - Sitting at work, my last day :dance: My colleagues and I are going to get a nice take out lunch and just veg all day :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies!!

Happy last day Red! Enjoy your time off and hope it doesn't drag cause it is for me at the moment. Hope you got lots of tv to watch! Xx

Kirsti how's full time work been love? Are there school holidays soon? You'd be the best teacher!

Maddy- that would seriously be the best job... I know the trouble I've been in overseas and I'm sure it doesn't scratch the surface. Bet you have the best stories. How's the heartburn? Hit the Zantac yet? My downs scan was free but bloods were 90 bucks me I thought that was bull shit!

Take2- sorry about the headaches they really are sooo bad.. I said to my dr I'd take the nausea and spewing any day over the headaches.. They are so persistent. I've never had a migraine in my life till I got knocked up and now I've had two, complete with blurred vision and vomiting. I really hope they calm down for you x

Aleja- How are you? Watched the latest ep of Game of Thrones? I miss the King of the North already! I packed three bags, one for baby, one for hospital stay and one for labour.. In labour bag I packed a nightie that I don't care about (when it gets all gory) snacks for mum, sis and dh, iPod, camera, babies first outfit for the warmer, chapsticks, hair ties and a muzzle and bashing stick for husband. 

Hopeful cat- 27 eggs is an amazing result.. I've never heard
Of so many congrats. More than that.. I'm so, so happy for your TESE results, your hubby must be overjoyed... Now c'mon embies. 

I honestly cannot wait to have this baby!! I'm not sick of being pregnant as such but just want her in my arms.. I still worry so much cause I feel while she's in there it's kinda out of my control if that makes sense? If I haven't gone by the 30th I'm going to ask for an induction. Bell's palsy is 80% better and I'm sooo grateful about that. Baby is so low she's banging on my cervix which is a new pain to enjoy but if it means shes reaching the exit... So be it!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hey girls! Hope everyone has had a good week!?

Wish- oh she is so close to the exit now!! That is brilliant. I really can't wait to hear about your first meeting with her! So exciting :) and in really glad to hear that the bells is getting better. 

Hopeful- that is such good news about the spermies and the excellent egg collection!! Keep us posted on how you are going... I bet you can't wait to have those embies in board. Have you heard how they are going?

Aleja- whoohoo for packing a hospital bag! That means you are oh so close now :) I can't remember- have you decided on a name for bub yet?

Red- how did your last day of work go? Are you in leave now? How are you feeling?

Take- that really sucks about the headaches :( a bad headache just floors you... Hope you feel better soon. How's the morning sickness?

Maddy- how bout you? Hope you're feeling ok!

Afm - back to ft work is KILLING me. Oh god- I feel like I've made a big mistake going back to my old job. I could still be swanning around doing relief but instead I'm back to crazy busy and long days. I think cos I've had a term off- I was seeing the school with rose coloured glasses and missed the girls I work with alot. But the reality is its quite a big, private school and there are lots of demands on the teachers. I've been the first to leave every night this week at 6pm! But just gotta keep thinking of the money I guess ;) I'm just a whinger :) 

In really looking forward to the next scan and finding out whether its a girl or a boy!! Only 4 1/2 weeks to go! I still haven't told the kids in my class I'm preggo yet, but it's the worlds worst kept secret- my bump is huge (in fact my whole body seems to be spreading out in all directions atm) They give me weird looks, but are all to polite to ask anything :)


----------



## aleja

Hey gals happy weekend!!!

Kirst are you a high school or primary teacher? Going back to the rat race was always going to be hard at least school holidays is coming up soon so u can catch your breath. 
It does become harder to hide the tum over the next couple of weeks. I held out to tell my boss at 17 weeks and colleagues at 18 weeks. Some were clueless others thought I was just chubby but the mums already suspected 

Ms Red what will you be doing over the next few weeks? I think I recall you are being induced earlier? In reality you may have your bubs before me . 
I have 8 work days left and counting !!! 

Hopeful Cat 27 EGGS !! OMG!!! You have an egg factory in there! 
Drink plenty of fluids and rest this weekend ...I ended up with mild OHSS after my EC I was so bloated and sore I ended having to take 4 days off work . 
Looking back I wish I had skipped the Transfer as I think I wasted my best emby due to still recovering. 

But hey some women don't get it at all so fingers crossed. And well done to your DH for the spermys !!! I hope you get a few embys from this .

Wish, i haven't seen the final GoT yet!!!! Maybe this weekend. I have heard its a bloodbath though... Ha ha typical. 
So your sister and mum are coming with you to the delivery ? I still haven't decided if I want anyone else there except DH ... My mum is a bit of a stress head and I don't want her to freak out or I will freak out. My best friend got drunk one night at my place and convinced DH that she should be there too!!!!! ??? I love the girl but she is a bit of a hippy - obsessed with yoga meditation etc etc and I wouldn't want her to be going all yogi on me during labour. 

Maddy I think my scan may have been over $400 :-( I think I got referred to one of the most expensive clinics in Sydney :-(


----------



## wishandwait

Hey aleja!! Yeah having my mum and my sister in with me. I was in the room when she had Vander (nephew) and I was so grateful for the experience that I wanted to do the same. She also had my mum and she was an awesome help too.. Plus I feel like ill be a bit braver if their around...sometimes when it's just me and DH and I'm unwell I carry on like a knob and I don't know why hahahaha! And I also think ill be nicer to him if they're around. Do you think you're friend would be helpful at all? Have you guys decided on a name yet?

What about you guys, take, maddy and Kirsti... Any names? My hairdresser is having twins (boy and a girl) and she's calling them Alpha and Omega... The further I get in this pregnancy the less tact I have and I actually said to her that she has a responsibility to do what's best for her children and she should think about what that entails hahahha! I felt bad after I said it!


----------



## Kirs_t

Wish - that sounds great- the more support people the better. Especially if you know they will be helpful in labour! I feel so mean... My mum is dying to be in the delivery room- but I just know she will bug me and probably elbow Dh out the way so she could be front and centre. Ill have to let her know gently I think :) I'm going to have Dh and my best friend I think (she's a midwife and will be brilliant!)

As for names, out top picks are Lucy for a girl and Leo for a boy.., but both have been taken by family members. Bugger! So for now we are thinking lily or gracie for a girl or Patrick or Harry for a boy. I change my mind so often though, so who knows? Have you decided aleja? What about maddy and take? And everyone else's suggestions wod be good too :) 

Aleja- yep I'm a primary school teacher. And actually that has ruled a few names out for me ;) 

Wish has your ob said anything about when show time might be?? Xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies :)

Hopeful...WOW at your numbers :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Hope you recover okay :hugs:

Aleja...hahaha "banged up abroad" pretty much sums it up, it's totally brilliant. I don't even mind the shiftwork (we work 6 days on, 3 days off). Ask me again after baby though :winkwink:

Miss Red...having my NT done at 12+4 so another 3 and a half weeks to wait :flower:. 

Wish...we've been thinking about names that work well in Oz but also honour DH's heritage. No ideas yet though. The Dr prescribed some Zantac but said it might take a few days to kick in - it's been 2 days and I'm not feeling any positive changes yet nope: burp!)

Kirst...teaching, phew, I admire anyone that can do that. I'd be at the front of the classroom like this :yellowcard::help::gun: 

Take...hope the headache continues to get better :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you settle back into full time quick Kirst, one day at a time. love the names you have picked :) xx

Aleja, my mum is coming up from the south coast on Wednesday for a few days, and we are going to do some shopping. We are also going to the QVB building this Friday for high tea :). The renovations start next week (24th) so that will keep me busy for a week, then we have to empty the house ready for the floor sander and painter. Yep your right I am being induced at 38 weeks (31st July).

Wish, how are you feeling? I would have said something too about those names lol. what a great support network you have! My mum wanted to be in the room but DH and i have been through so much that we just want the two of us there xx

Maddy, scan isn't far away time will fly :) xx

How are you feeling Hopeful? xx


----------



## aleja

Ms Red ah yes I forgot you were doing renos... Make sure you supervise only and no lifting, dragging things around etc. I have always wanted to go to QVB high tea!!!!
I think you will pip me at the birth post by a couple of weeks:winkwink:


I feel the same too about the delivery room experience.. DH and I took ages making this munchkin and would like to keep it private . Having said that he probably needs a back up person as he hates blood guts needles etc. 
My best friend is a little full on (kind of dramatic) I think she may inadvertently make me annoyed. I'd probably prefer someone more chilled out... DHs older sister is an option but then my mum will probably be upset I chose SIL over her... Ahhhh its probably easier to just be me n DH.

Kirst, Leo (leonardo) is one our top 5 names. I love love love it but DH not totally convinced yet. 
Lily and Henry are lovely. I work in child protection... That has also helped me rule out some names !!!!
So can you def feel the bubba moving now? 

Wish, I forgot to say earlier that is awesome news about Bell's palsy improving- that's really quick too. 
Are you now having weekly OB appts? 
You and your DH sound hilarious - he wouldn't be the first or last man getting abused in the delivery room!!!!
So any more belly pics??? 

Maddy.. My brother and cousin got banged up abroad a few years ago so he is probably the type of caller you sometimes get.... Young and drunk and clueless :haha:

Take and Hopeful Cat hope you girls are well x 

Me: girls I'm losing energy like mad now. :sleep:
I do a simple activity like grocery shopping then have to follow it up with a nap. I have no idea how women are pregnant and have toddlers/children at same time


----------



## aleja

... At 30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Miss Redknob

Not sure if I'll stay home for most of the renos as they are ripping up part of the floor lol. I hear ya with the grocery shopping, so glad DH and I do it together :)

Love the bump pic, looking good :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja- love the bump!! You look absolutely gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,

Its been a lovely weekend, no headache today and only late yesterday for a few hours but not too full on. And very little morning sickness..feeling almost normal..which don't get me wrong it has been DELIGHTFUL..but of course you worry. Just hoping I have a very advanced placenta that has taken over nice and early and thats the end of my feeling crappy..well a girl can wish can't she!!

Miss red- I did the reno thing when pregnant with Keyara, double edged sword beacause I had to stay with friends for a couple of nights when they did the bathroom..but then I had a good excuse to get out of painting hehe!!

Aleja- You look amazing..cant believe you're 32 weeks, pretty sure I'll be that size by 22 weeks the way I'm going, I swear I'm showing already but I guess it is my second so I'm bound to show earlier.

We will just have me and DH at the birth, his mother drives us both mad as much as we adore her, and mine..well she and I just aren't as close since my father died so its sad but I don't want her there this time. Id love my sister because she is a midwife but she lives 6 hours away and I had a quick labour last time so she prob wouldn't get here in time lol

As for names we are talking about Tommy for a boy and Audrey for a girl, but its early days so its kinda scary saying these things out loud just yet!

Wish- you are hilarious, seriously alpha and omega? Each to their own! A girl I went to school with called her daughter Amazon Rain, yes she is a hippy lol

Hello out there to everyone else, hope you had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## wishandwait

I'm soooo big now waaa!! And apparently a tiger attacked me in my sleep cause I've succumbed to stretch marks.. Overnight.... C'mon baby!!!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Wish- every time you pop up with a message now- my heart skips a beat and I think you've had her or have news of starting labour!!! 

I've got a pretty big bump considering I'm only 15 weeks. It doesn't say much for the state of my abs really!

Here's a pic form the weekend- we were on our way to an engagement party which is why I'm in a dress rather than my usual trackies and uggies get up :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Take2

Wish- the stretch marks will fade I promise, mine were terrible in the last few weeks before I had Keyara and were quite prominent that first 12 months after but they did eventually fade and you can only see them close up now (and I don't let that many people get that close lol)

Kirsty- You are so adorable, you are so petite so your little bump sits out so cute! I suspect I may be the keg on legs type this time around..you know when people comment on you being due any day now from about 20 weeks..or ask 'you sure you're not having twins lol'..my boobs alone are so big I feel like a front end loader already..argh goodbye size 8, it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## wishandwait

Kirst and aleja you guys look amazing!!! You're both so gorgeous and petite anyways pregnancy suits you!! Can't wait for your bump pic take!! Size 8? I haven't been that since I was 8 hahaha!! I'm also 6 foot tall so I never had much hope. Check out this monster
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Take2

Wish you are all bump, there is not a scrap of weight anywhere except that beautiful basketball, you look gorgeous :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Wish - you look absolutely fantastic!! What a gorgeous mumma! I can't wait to look like you xxx


----------



## aleja

Amazon Rain.... WTF???

Kirst, your lil bump is so cute !!! 
If you didn't want to tell your work right now I think you could get by another couple weeks with some layering!! 

Take I have never been a size 8 so not sure what that would be like!!
I am sure you won't be keg on legs as you are so petite 

Wish, you still look gorgeous... You just have a watermelon the rest looks normal!
Ahh yes stretch marks ... I was wondering at what point that happens... Not looking forward to tiger claws! 

Ms Red leave the painting to your DH you just relax and nap away


----------



## Miss Redknob

Take - I love the name Audrey! You don't hear it anymore :) We are able to stay here while the builder is here but then we have to empty the house for the floor sander and the painting. My dad will be helping DH empty the house, I'll just supervise :haha:

Wish - Come on baby girl where are you?? You are so funny "tiger attack" lol I am so scared of getting stretch marks, I don't know why :shrug: Have you been using anything on your tummy? I have been using bio oil twice a day sine about 12 weeks. Like Take said they will fade :hugs: Love your bump, I agree with the other girls you are all bump :)

Kirst - You look gorgeous, what a cute little petite bump :cloud9: Hope you had a good night at the engagement party :)

Aleja - DH and I are not painting the house at all :haha: My step father has a week off work as the plant shuts down so we are paying him to do it :) DH and I will come up each afternoon just to see how he is going :)

AFM - Finally got a start on my hospital bag, just have to wash a couple of onsies for bub and then I should be done :) DH and I took the dogs for a walk yesterday afternoon and man I am feeling it today, back and hips are killing me! But like I said to DH last night I don't care I love every minute of being pregnant :)

I promise I will post a bump pic tomorrow as DH is taking one :)


----------



## aleja

Ms Red that's pretty handy having your step dad doing the painting. I would love someone to volunteer to do mine. 
You are so organised packing your bag already ... Coming from the girl who is only picking up the cot this weekend... We are so behind:shrug: 

How is your pelvis holding up? I've actually been ok.. I still walk my dog almost every day but just take slow steady steps which my crazy staffy hates!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Not that organised lol Our nursery may not even be set up by the time bub arrives as my step father finishes painting on the 27th July and I am being induced around the 31st! So the nursery may get done when we get home :)

Pelvis is starting to really hurt but it is at its worse when I stop moving and then have to get up! So glad to hear yours is doing better :)


----------



## Take2

I was serving a customer today and she said 'you look great, how far along are you?', getting pretty hard to keep this secret when Im so big already, will try and post a bump pic, seriously a bump pic at 8 weeks!!


----------



## Take2




----------



## Take2

ok that didn't work, hmm let me try again


----------



## Take2

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/100957017522341821193/albums/5891136280971663217/5891136287447371218?pid=5891136287447371218&oid=100957017522341821193


----------



## Kirs_t

Sorry to hear about your pelvic pain red! Your rennos sound very exciting! Will be good to have them all done by the time you come home with bubs. It's so close for you and aleja now :)

Exciting to be packing your hospital bag aleja!! I've forgotten- when do you finish up work??

How are you doing wish? Are you able to rest lots?

Take- I love it! I had lots of baby bloat early on too. :) but it never really went away!! How bout you maddy?


----------



## Kirs_t

My phone won't let me look at your pic take! Will try again later on my laptop. Looking forward to seeing your bump!


----------



## aleja

Hi Take I couldn't see your bump photo. Damn! 

Kirst I finish work at the end of week ...6 days and counting!! 

Ms Red its so exciting that you have an induction date set . It will also go so quickly till then


----------



## Miss Redknob

I can't see the pic either Take :(

I hope it goes quick, getting really excited now :)

Will post a pic tonight when DH gets home cause I forgot we had our antenatal classes last night, so we got home pretty late :)


----------



## Maddy40

Just popping in (at work - naughty girl!). 

Take...ooh that's definately a bump! Has anyone said anything to you? I'm overweight so mine is more of an all-over widening :growlmad: Although I do have to wear a scarf draped over the front of my shirt every day because my nips stand out so much :haha:


----------



## Take2

Well I have to admit Maddy my belly never went completely flat after having Keyara no matter how many sit ups and stomach crunches I did so I had a bit of a headstart in the bump department!!
Gotta love a scarf, covers a multitude of sins lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hey girls, as promised here is my 32+1 bump pic :)

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/IMG_0584.jpg


----------



## wishandwait

Naaaaw too cute red!!!! And I see you've been doing some washing in the back ahhaha! You look amazing! 
Take your pic wouldn't work for me either :( I'm sure you look amazing! 
I got on the scales this morning.. 109kgs... Scary shit!!


----------



## Kirs_t

You look absolutely gorgeous red!! What a beautiful bump :) so close now!!

In other news - our 1 year old Labrador is seriously miffed that I have gone back to full time work and has decimated our garden!! Dh is ready to give her away!! He never would- she is our first baby and we love her to bits... But she is one psycho puppy atm. God knows how I'm going to introduce her to a baby!


----------



## Take2

Miss red you look gorgeous :) there was a washing basket in the background of my pic too lol, get used to it ladies our washing is set to increase GREATLY


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :) Got started on the little mans washing today :)

Kirst - What a naughty puppy! One thing you can try is get an empty bottle and put treats in it then cut some small holes in the bottle so she can smell it and try and get them out :) xx

Wish - You don't look that big!! You look amazing :hugs: xx

Take - Can you try and upload another pic? Xx


----------



## wishandwait

Oh Kirsti I'm hearing ya bout the effing dog!!!! I love my dog soooo much but this weekend we looked after my mums 12 week old westie puppy... I could have killed them!! Sooo naughty! Plus we put up a child-gate in our bedroom to keep the animals out but somehow the dog has weaselled his way back into the bedroom.. Poor Gus is not gonna know what hit him!!!


----------



## wishandwait

Aaaand.... Just caught the kitty in the cot...


----------



## wishandwait

Take I could see you pic from my home pc but not my mobile.... you do have a lil bump! You look amazing though! They say it can be like that the second time round cause the 'renovations' are done. You are beautiful though! x


----------



## Take2

Wish- aww gee thanks lovely :) 
Oh dear your pets are in for a shock, my sister had two very spoiled chocolate labs who suddenly became outside dogs when my nephews came along, they were most disgruntled!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies.

Red...gorgeous bump! And love the little onesies hanging in the background. 

Kirst...oooh puppy problems. At least 1 year old is fine for teaching new behaviours. 

Wish...oh not the kitty in the cot! That's going to be our problem - our cat sleeps in the bed with me (wiggles under the doona when I'm asleep and I find her curled up against my back most mornings). I'm thinking of getting her a heated cat pod and trying to train her to sleep in there...

AFM...10 weeks today. And after all that bump talk, yesterday I was in a lift and found myself doing that "pregnant thing" :shock: You know, when a women cups her belly with her hands? And then I realised that overnight my belly has gone hard. Rather than my usual jelly belly I actually have a hard little abdo :blush::haha: Must get DH to take a pic.


----------



## Take2

omg I should not be trusted with Facebook, I thought I was private messaging a friend and I was actually posting on my wall, took me about 5 mins to work out how to remove it, at least one friend, my ex boyfriend and my ex's aunty now know..seriously what an idiot!!!


----------



## Maddy40

Take....preggo brain much? :)


----------



## wishandwait

Maddy happy 10 weeks hun! Our cat used to sleep with us too... Now she sleeps on the clean towels in our bathroom. DH is the sucker... Ill have a shower and come back to the cat curled up in his armpit.. Disturbing! 

Take- after an unfortunate incident a few years back when I sent a txt to a friend ragging out her a hole boyfriend that was intended for another friend I live in fear of the day I stuff up again. Least your boo boo was good news..

I don't want to 'go' this weekend cause my lovely dr is away and the on call guy is a douche bag. So fingers crossed for early morning Monday baby for me!! This really is a tough gig! Haha!


----------



## Maddy40

Assume the "legs crossed" position then, Wish!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hahaha! You girls crack me up :)

Oh bugger take!!

And I agree- cross those legs wish!! No sex, spicy food or any other old wives tale till Monday!


----------



## Take2

Oh wish, Murphy's law, I'm now expecting you to go this weekend, hope I'm wrong x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy - Happy 10 weeks :dance: xx

Take - Lucky you managed to get it off before anyone else saw it :) xx

Wish - Keep those legs crossed!! xx

AFM - in hospital atm as I have a rash from head to toe and they think it is my liver. They are keeping me in overnight and may give me steroids in the morning just incase bub has to come early :(


----------



## wishandwait

Oh shit red! Is it Pupps? One of my friends had it bad. Head to toe and itched like crazy. Hope you're feel better ASAP and your lil man can cook a lil while longer xx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Wow so many bumps! U all look wonderful!

I hope your alright red and lil bub stays in for you.

As for me im struggling with this tww...I cant believe I even got to the point of having embryos! I've got 2 inside and only 1 more week till i find out if it was successful. Its takingforever :(


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wish - They are not sure if it PUPPS or OC, having bloods taken in the morning as I have to fast :( I'm in the same boat as you, my OB is away and I have his locum.

Got everything crossed for you Hopeful :dust:


----------



## wishandwait

I really hope it's not OC and is just something harmless and you recover quickly. Ill be thinking of you love let us know how you go xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Wish, will do :hugs: xx


----------



## Take2

Miss red- please let us know how you are, hopefully it's PUPPS and not OC, although either is not pleasant as far as I'm aware PUPPS doesn't cause any major concerns for bub. My step daughter was born at 32 weeks and is now a happy and healthy 4 year old, hopefully if you have to go early you will still get another couple of weeks, thinking of you x


----------



## Kirs_t

Red- I'm so sorry to hear you're in hospital.... I really hope you are ok. Keep us posted. Ill b thinking of you xxx hope everyone is taking good care of you and bub can keep on cooking for a bit longer!

Hopeful- oh the dreaded tww. It is so torturous.. Will you test early? When's your blood test? Good luck!!


----------



## wishandwait

How'd you go red?


----------



## Kirs_t

Been thinking of you all day too red. Hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Red :hugs: and :kiss: and C'MON WHAT'S GOING ON :shrug: :haha: (Cos you know we're a nosey bunch :winkwink:)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls, thanks for all the well wishes :hugs: It is just a pregnancy rash due to my sensitive skin so nothing serious, thank goodness. DH and I were so worried but it is such a relief that its nothing :)

How are you going Wish? Any signs yet? xx

Kirst - I can't believe you are almost 16 weeks already it is flying :) xx

Take - my niece was born at 27 weeks due to HELLP syndrome, and is now a healthy 4yr old :) How is your bump going? xx

Maddy - hope you are feeling well xx


----------



## Take2

Phew I was quite worried miss red. 
I'm pretty good, had a good day today, just starting to feel a bit nauseated now, almost had the whole day without feeling crap, sigh, I shouldn't complain really.


----------



## Kirs_t

So glad you're ok red!

I hear you take- nights are the worst for sickness... Mine is better but still shows no signs of buggering off. Have spent most of the weekend in bed! Ugh.

This maybe tmi..... But anyone else have leaking boobs early on? Ok they're not exactly leaking- but while investigating nipple issues this morning in the shower- colostrum came out! It was quite yellow though- is that what it looks like? I'm swinging between grossed out and secretly stoked that my body is changing and I am really preggo!!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies!
Red I'm so relieved the rash was nothing! Must have been a scary few days. Now relax and enjoy your mat leave!
Take good to hear you're feelin a bit better love..hopefully the hormones are settling down and that placenta is starting to take over.

Kirsti I've has leaky boobs since 15 weeks! Once I stopped being weirded out I was totally proud of what my body was doing. I was lucky enough to be able to hand express a good supply of frozen colostrum as a back up for bub for those first few days. The lactation consultant told me to start from 37 weeks as it can encourage labour. It's a good sign!

Afm- no baby yet. My Dr is back on tomorrow so I'm going to ask for a sweep. The last week has been the toughest yet by a million. I met some girls at our ante natal classes and made a kind of pre birth mothers group which has been awesome. One of the girls due after me got induced last week and I was so jealous I cried hahahha! I felt bad but I'm just so so ready and struggling to do the smallest things. Boo hoo me hey! I always said when we were ttc that I would NEVER complain about being pregnant.. Whoops. Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Take & Kirst hope the sickness calms downs soon for you :hugs:

Hope the dr will give you a sweep :hugs:


----------



## aleja

Hey gals I've only been away from BnB for a couple of days but I've missed so much! 

Ms Red I am so glad your rash was harmless and bubs can keep cooking. 
This might be a silly question but what is OC and Pupps &#128513;
I've missed a few memos I think! 

Kirst, I haven't got leaky boobies yet&#128532; I've been trying to squeeze and roughen up my nips for a few weeks now and nothing...hmmmm

Hopeful Cat, what dPO are you now? Hang in there hon yes the 2ww is hellish but hopefully its almost over with good news to come.

Maddy, that's so cute about you holding your belly.. It will keep happening more and more.

Take I hope the MS settles down soon.

And Wish !!!! OMG it could happen this week !!!&#128525;
My OB is away for 2 weeks at beginning of July so hopefully I won't have any dramas during this time . 

Me: I had an OB appt this week . Bubs is fine he now weighs over 2 kg. I've actually lost weight in the last 3 weeks??? WTF!! OB not worried at all as little man is fine
We also finally picked up cot and bought paint for the nursery. Yay!


----------



## aleja

so Wish any news?:serenade::juggle::paper::hangwashing:


----------



## Kirs_t

I was just thinking the same thing! I checked in twice today to see if there was any news :) thinking of you wish!


----------



## wishandwait

Oh I wish Aleja!! I've tried everything but sex... I told dh if there's no action by weekend we're gonna have to do it.. Hahahha he's not keen either! I told him ill hire someone then. Hahaha! Baby is SO big now I've gone from no stretch marks at 38 weeks to covered! How are you? Nearly finished work yay!


----------



## aleja

Hey girls
Wish, oh no so I guess the sweep didn't do anything??
Have you tried acupuncture ? 
Lol I wouldn't be keen to do the deed either to be honest - I am hoping some hot chilli may do the job if it comes to that for me. 
TMI- we haven't Dtd much during this pregnancy ... Frankly I never got the libido rise that everyone else seems to get.. Plus my DH is a bit freaked out by disturbing the LO's "home". 

Ms Red how are you going? Has your bubs engaged yet?? 

Tomorrow last day of work.. Yay yay

Hopeful Cat, any news on 2ww?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hey ladies. Af arrived today and just got bfn on hpt. Still have to do blood test Saturday. Im devastated. Im angry. Im upset. Im every bad emotion under the sun. Infertility sucks!!!!


----------



## wishandwait

Oh hopeful I'm so sorry. Have a big glass of vino and take some time for you love xx

Aleja- we have not had sex since we conceived no joke.. I feel bad about it but at the start I was scared of knocking something loose and then the baby was moving and it was too weird hahahahaha!! I just couldn't bring myself to do it... And now it may be the cure eeek!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja - Bub is head down :) What about your little man is he engaged? xx

Hopeful - I am so sorry Hun, have a nice glass of wine :hugs: xx

Wish - DH and I are the same we haven't had sex at all during this pregnancy as the OB advised against it but then said at 16 weeks we could. DH just finds it too weird lol xx


----------



## Take2

hopeful- I'm so sorry, wish there was something I could say to make it better, its tough but hang in there x

AFM got my 12 week scan booked for the 15th of July and first ante natal appointment on the 19th, we told Keyara, we had to, she kept asking why I was sick all the time. She is SUPER excited, her Dad and his wife are having a boy so would be nice if we had a girl so she had one of each sibling..but we don't really mind.
I was feeling bad that OH and I have only dtd a few times since we found out..here I was feeling sorry for him..sounds like he has nothing to complain about lol


----------



## aleja

Hopeful, I am so sorry to hear that...it is a terrible feeling especially because of all the effort that goes into the cycle. It feels bad but its gets better i promise. X 
I noticed you got 2 frozen embies.. That's something to look forward to. 

Well I don't feel so bad now knowing that we aren't the only ones not getting any action. 
As soon as I found out I was pregnant it was like my vajay closed shop and when we did DTD it hurt like hell!! Then I was paranoid about my cervix then the baby moving... Excuses excuses!

Take, congrats on announcing your news to your daughter. It is very exciting having 2 new siblings coming up this year. 

Red, my bub is head down too but I don't think he has engaged yet as I can still feel him kicking my ribs. I often wonder what he is doing there.. A spin class??!!

Wish, I am out of ideas for you ! You may need to do the unthinkable!!!

I am now on mat leave.. But looks like I will spend the first few days in bed with a cold...booooo


----------



## Miss Redknob

Take, I think you are going to have a little mum on your hands! She is going to be so busy helping with all these bubs :) How exciting for your scan, it has come around so quick! xx

Aleja - I am the same as you, don't think he is engaged yet as my right rib and boob get a good kicking everyday :) I know what you mean about a spin class :haha: xx

Any news Wish? xx

We see the OB on the 8th so hoping we get an induction date, starting to get really excited now :) The carpenter started yesterday so DH and I spent half the night cleaning last night which I loved :haha: Nesting I think??


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! Happy Friday :) I'm so glad it's the weekend!

Firstly- I'm so sorry to hear about your cycle hopeful... It is just so crappy. Big hugs to you. How are you feeling now? Any plans for next steps? Xxx

Take - so fantastic to hear you told your daughter! I bet she was over the moon :) will you find out if its a boy or girl? How bout you maddy?

Red and aleja- heads down and getting ready to go!! Are you both enjoying maternity leave?

Wish- I saw your pic in fb today! She is well and truly cooked! You look absolutely fantastic. Any day now!!

Afm- I'm doing great! Still feeling sick off and on which sucks, but am feeling more and more flutters and tickles which is so bloomin exciting! Only 2.5 weeks till the gender scan now :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wish - You look fantastic, and like Kirst said she is well and truly cooked :) xx

Kirst - Cant wait to see what your having :) Loving my mat leave so nice being able to sleep in :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Hope you're all having a nice weekend. I'm having a 'normal' weekend too. It's so strange for a shift-worker to have Sat/Sun off. But I've taken 2 days off on holidays as daughter has been miserably sick with a cold. Poor baby :nope: 

The birth centre rang me yesterday & said they can't take me in their program as I'm too old and they can't carry the risk of 'increased intervention rates' in over-40s. WTF? They took down my age when I first rang them...couldn't they have told me back then? Now they've referred me on to the midwife-care program, but of course they are full :growlmad: So looks like I'll be doing shared-care with my GP and the Antenatal centre (aka the Centrelink bunch). Not impressed. 

Here's hoping we see some bubs for this thread soon :flower:


----------



## aleja

Ms red yes it looks like you are definitely nesting! 
Is your hubby nesting too? I must say I am having trouble getting my DH to share my enthusiasm about doing menial tasks around the house before baby comes. He has come with me for baby related shopping but he isn't exactly showing any urgency. I am a bit of a ball breaker though - just now I finished writing 3 'To Do' lists .. 1 for me, 1 for DH , and 1 for jobs to do together:haha:
I've stuck them on the fridge so no escaping !!

Maddy, that sucks about the birth centre.. It sounds very exclusive ! I have never heard is the antenatal centre -- how are the connected to Centrelink? 

Kirst, do you have an OB as a private patient ? If you have an OB appt at 16 weeks they tell you the gender. This is what happened to me so by the time the anatomy scan happened we already knew we were having a little man 

Wish, I'd love to see your pics!


----------



## Kirs_t

Love the nesting girls! Aleja- good job on the list. I love a good list too :)

Maddy- that really sucks about the birth centre... I think that's really unfair. Can you go on a wait list for midwifery care? Do you have a good gp if not?

Aleja- I am going private but don't see my ob till after the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. The last time I saw him was at the fertility clinic at 7 weeks!! How often do you have appointments from 20 weeks??

I think I have mentioned before- but we are doing a completely daggy gender reveal celebration. My friend makes amazing cakes, so we are not going to find out at the scan- but instead give my friend a sealed envelope with the gender and she will make a cake filled with pink or blue smarties :) it's just family coming over for the morning tea- but will be fun to find out all together. Don't think ill have a baby shower either- so this will be our 'hooray we are finally having a baby' shin dig :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies! Quick stop in.. Had a bloody show this morning so hopefully not too far off.... This pic was me yesterday... Yikes! Will have a good good read through ASAP and catch up where everyone is at.. Hope everyone is doing well xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Take2

Ooh wish, any day now yay! We are currently staying in Sydney and off to Blue Mountains for a couple of nights today. I had a spot of blood after a BM yesterday, sorry TMI, but nothing since. Also my symptoms have all but disappeared, hard not to panic a bit but of course I have been anxious.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy - Like Kirst said that sucks about the birthing centre :( Can you put your name down on the waiting list for the MW Care Program incase aomeone cancels? Are you private of public? Have you thought of going to an OB? xx

Aleja - Yep the nesting has started :haha: DH is awesome he doesn't let me do much, and he is a wiz at the dishwasher, but now that I am home I have taken over it lol Hopefully your DH sees the list on the fridge and gets his act into gear :) xx

Kirst - My OB does monthly from 20 weeks til 28 weeks then goes to fortnightly, then weekly from 36 weeks :) That's an awesome gender reveal, mine was lame, ringing family and telling them it was a boy :haha: xx

Wish - Hope this is it for you!!! Can't wait to hear the news :dance: xx

Take - Where in the Blue Mountains are you staying? I live in Woodford :) Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped! My symptoms would come and go, they will probably come back with a vengeance now :hugs: xx

AFM - I have a new niece Madeline Ann, going to see her today. I have my little sister (13yr) staying with us as my mum came up and she wanted to come and stay with me lol. We are sitting on the lounge watching Babe :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Wish... so close :happydance: 

Red...you too! Could you come over here and do a few spare jobs for me too. The world could be ending and my DH wouldn't move any faster :haha: Unfortunately my ob is full for January. Plus he works out of a private hospital and I really doubt we could afford it, even with private health care :cry:

Aleja..the antenatal centre is the place at the hospital that the 'general' public' use for their birth care. (Read: teenagers/druggies/people that didn't bother/or know how to organise better quality care). It's basically a clearing house for the pregnant who have no other options - they monitor your basic stats and then they arrange your admittance when the time comes. You get whichever middie is on duty and no continuity of care. I'm still so upset just thinking about it :nope: (To demonstrate the kind of client base... I have to go to a compulsory 3.5 hour class on Monday titled "how to be pregnant" :dohh:)

Kirst... LOVE the gender reveal idea :thumbup: So you won't know either, until the cake is cut? My GP is brilliant but I really don't like the idea of using the antenatal centre. I've heard terrible things about the lack of care (since you see different staff every time you go, and everything is "get you in and out as quickly as possible").

Take... Hope everything is alright and the relaxing weekend away is good :hugs:


Oh my goodness, gosh I'm so sorry to rant so much about my own situation. I'm sure it will be fine. I think the stress of the upcoming 12 week tests is getting to me. This week is the "hump" for me - 11+5 was when we lost our last one. FX I'll feel better once we get past that date and all our NT test results are in.


----------



## Take2

Miss red- staying in katoomba, so pretty here we're really enjoying ourselves
Maddy- you're in Canberra? Which hospital? I had keyara in Calvary public and although always different midwives it turned out fine and everyone was lovely, might not be as bad as you imagine x


----------



## Maddy40

Hey Take - yep good old 'Berra. Isn't it funny, I didn't even know until tonight that Calvary have a public wing! So I stand corrected - there's a huge public hospital in Canberra plus a private hospital that also has a small public wing. My only worry would be that my daughter had an incident at their ER last year that ended up in a formal investigation of the registrar that saw her. So I'm not sure we'd be welcome :winkwink: But I'm def going to check them out, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## aleja

Hey Wish hooray for the bloody show!!! Well your girl looks like is is ready to pop that's for sure! Can't wait for the updates x 

Maddy the antenatal centre sounds ghastly but i guess if your GP is caring for you you may not have to frequent too many hospital appts over the coming months. Nevertheless I'd be trying the midwifery waiting list too. 
I can understand your worry about reaching 11 weeks. You are almost there Hon xx 

Take, I had a bit of spotting in early pregnancy and there was days I didn't feel pregnant at all. I hope you enjoy the Mountains it's such a beautiful part of Sydney. Ms Red you are lucky to live there . 

Kirst, what a great idea about the gender reveal...when will you have this? People will bring you gifts anyway even if you aren't having an official baby shower..
I've had a couple of mini get-togethers with friends over the last couple of weeks and the girls have been giving me lovely baby gifts. It's very sweet -- this bub is so spoilt already ! 

Ms Red your DH sounds so helpful .. I should borrow him too!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy - Stay positive Hun, you are only a couple of days away :hugs: Doesn't your private health care cover you for a private hospital? Hope the other hospital works out for you :) xx

Take - Hope your having a nice time up here in my neck of the woods :) xx

Aleja - I get in so much trouble of DH if I do too much, he is such a gem :) xx

Thinking of you Wish :hugs: xx

How are you going Kirst and Hofeful? xx

How many of you girls live in NSW? We should organise a meet and greet?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi ladies- 

Red- I'm glad your Dh is looking after you and not letting you do too much :) this is defn a time to take it easy and let people spoil you!

Aleja- so glad to hear your friends have been spoiling you and your little one too :) we also have already been given some beautiful gifts and feel very loved! I'm sure that we will keep celebrating as the time gets closer- my sister and mum and in laws just can't help themselves with buying gifts for baby- It's so nice of them- I think the reason I don't want an official baby shower is because of how traumatising I used to find them... There were so many invites I turned down or cried all the way home from, so just don't think I'm keen on the idea. I think they are a beautiful celebration though!!
How are you feeling??

Maddy- when is your scan? I hope that you feel much better after and I can't wait to see gorgeous pics of your lil one! Lots of hugs to you xxx

Take- hooray for holidays! Have a brilliant time and let us know how it is xxx

And WISH!!!! Is she here yet????!!!!! Thinking of you lots xxx

Hopeful- how are you doing?

All is well for me... It's nearly school holidays (again! Defn the best part of my job) and just hoping all will be well at the scan... 20 weeks feels like a magic number for me- hoping to make the milestone safe and sound xxx


----------



## Jeminoz

Hi fellow Aussies 

Has anyone been through Hollywood IVF in Perth before? 

Thanks
Jem


----------



## aleja

Hi jeminoz, welcome !
No I haven't been to this clinic as i am based in Sydney. 

Ms Red, yes a meet n greet sounds nice actually- I can attend since I live in 'the hood' - maybe a play date!

My DH doesn't let me do anything either, I keep getting in 'trouble' for nesting too much!!! 
Its not in my nature to sit back and let others do things for me which is why I am struggling!!!

Kirst, I must admit I am pretty traumatised about baby showers too I generally hate them .. But many mums, MILs, friends with no TTC issues seem to relish in them --I have a lot of people around me who are just genuinely happy for us so I guess that makes it ok. 
I do have a friend that is Long term TTC and about in embark on IVF who I am really conscious of her coming to my baby shower --i invited her for next week's family baby shower but she also attended the surprise lunch yesterday which I wasn't expecting to see her at all... 
I feel a bit bad for her and was thinking of emailing her to say that she can always opt out of coming on Saturday since she was there yesterday.... Not sure if this is the right thing to do??

Wish we are all waiting for you ..,,,,


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Jem, I am based in Sydney so in the same boat as Aleja xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja- it a tricky one, but you are a gorgeous friend for being so thoughtful... I think that she would want to be there for you. I know I did, for my friend- even though it was hard. I bet my sister ends up throwing me a surprise baby shower too. She is really bummed that I don't want one :) you're right - maybe I should just do it for all those who want to celebrate!

Jem- I'm in perth! I went through Fertility South as its so close to home for me- but I have heard that Hollywood is the best and has some great doctors...that would have defn been my next choice. Have you had a consult there?


----------



## Kirs_t

Shame it's too far for me to fly over for the catch up! I'd love to have meet you all cxx


----------



## Take2

Ooh catch up would be so good but even wagga is a little far from everyone, maybe one day, you never know. 
My legs are so sore from walking the Giant Stairway yesterday, realising how unfit I am, oh well deal with that next year lol.
Wish- I keep wondering if you've gone into labour, hope all is good x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just saw FB!!

Wish - Yohanna is perfect! Big congrats to you and DH xxx


----------



## Take2

Oh wish had the baby yay, so want details now :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know Take, can't wait for her to post her birth story :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Happy birthday yohanna! Congratulations wish- what a prefect little girl. Was so happy to hear the news xxx


----------



## aleja

Oh wow ... I can't wait to hear about Yohanna's birth, what a lovely name too. I bet Wish's birth story will be entertaining 

Kirst, I think just cave in an have your sister organise a shower for you . It really is a special time in your life and you'll only be a first time mum once in a lifetime. Do it!! 

Well I had a semi- eventful day... Had lower abdominal cramps last night/this morning so rang the hospital - they asked me to come in for monitoring. Waited 2.5hrs to be seen but luckily it was a false alarm--phew for that! Braxton hicks have kicked in.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear you are ok Aleja! xx


----------



## Kirs_t

I'm glad you're ok too aleja!! Sounds like a scary day xxx


----------



## Take2

You must feel relieved aleja, too early for you yet, a few more weeks in the oven :)


----------



## Maddy40

Yay congrats to Wish :crib: and welcome Yohanna :happydance:

JeminOz... :hi: and stick around even if we don't know much about Perth :flower:

Kirst... roll on school hols :dance:

Aleja... ooh BH, are they hurty or just uncomfortable :shrug: So lovely that you're conscious of what your friend might be going through. At least she knows you'll understand, no matter what she chooses to do about the shower.

Take... I would blame the soreness on the stretching of your ligaments that goes along with pregnancy and not on your fitness :rofl:

Hi anyone I missed :flower:


AFM went to the early pregnancy class that's a requirement for the antenatal clinic...it was pretty boring. 3 hours of yap-yap about all the stuff you can't eat (most of which I'm choosing to ignore), all the tests your GP should be doing and how you should encourage your partner to be supportive. Yawn. The best bit was the physio who spoke at the end for a few minutes - so it was worthwhile to go, if only for her session.


----------



## aleja

Thanks girls, I too am glad the little man is staying put for now.

Maddy, I went to a women's health physio during this pregnancy (and it was free!) 
The appts were really useful especially for back pain issues. I also learnt a lot from her about what is happening to my body as the baby grows. I recommend going to the physio if she is available . 

I spoke to my friend --she wants to come to the baby shower. She said she doesn't feel weird at all about friends having baby showers but she was glad I checked in with her.


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies! I've been trying for days to update with a picture but the wifi coverage is shocking! Yohanna Theodora Saxton was born on Tuesday morning at 6.57 weighing 7.4lbs.. Boy do I have story for you guys hahah!!! Happy ending of course!! When I get home ill catch up with all your news and post some pics..thanks for all your support guys this thread has been with me through the hard times to the best....can't wait to see everyone through to their happy endings and beyond xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

So glad to hear you and your little family are doing well :) Can't wait to hear your birth story :hugs: xx


----------



## Maddy40

Ditto what Red said :winkwink:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Kirs_t

I can't wait to hear too! So happy to hear she's here safe and sound and would love to see more pics!! Lots of love and more babies to come :)


----------



## Take2

Yay wish. So excited for you. And i cannot wait to hear your birth story :)


----------



## aleja

Hey Wish, congratulations !!! Hey she wasn't too big after all-- a very healthy weight. 
Take care and we will all wait for your story to come:flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got my first stretch mark today :cry: What makes it worse is I put Bio Oil on my tummy 2-3 times a day!! Ok rant over :)


----------



## Take2

I'm telling you, nothing will prevent those *******s, you either have the skin that stretches well or you don't, unfortunately I am the later, I could roll in bio oil and it wouldn't do a thing lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl: Your funny Take xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh no- I'm dreading those. I still have horrible ones left over from puberty!

Did any one else notice more grey hairs in pregnancy? I have never had many but I have pulled out quite a few in the last few weeks!

And while I'm ranting- I have a hideous cold too. Any tips on what I can take?

On the up side! I'm loving all the little kicks I can feel now :) can't wait for Dh to be able to feel them! I've also had a whole week nausea free- so I think I've turned the corner! Hooray :) 

Sorry for the whingey post girls. When are next scans take and maddy???

How are you feeling red and aleja?

Thinking of you and bubs wish!


----------



## Miss Redknob

No grey hairs here Hun :( The only thing you can take is Panadol. I had a bad cold about a month back and doctor said that's all I could take :( You just have to let it take its course. Hope you feel better soon xx Your DH is going to love the kicks :)

Starting to get really uncomfortable now and site but excited about hopefully getting an induction date on Monday :)


----------



## Take2

Steam inhalation perhaps? For the cold obviously, got nothing for stretch marks and grey hair lol. 
My next scan is the 15th, I'm slightly anxious, I've had 2 spotting episodes in the last week (very minor) but my symptoms are all but gone too. Except strange cravings, had OH making me cheesy mashed potatoe at 8:30 last night, mmm!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I had 3 spotting episodes and loss of symptoms, it is scary! You might have a well developed placenta that has already taken over :) Can't wait for your scan! Are you going to see if they can see the gender? xx

Now I feel like cheesy mash mmmm


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst... yay for a week of no nausea, that must be a relief :thumbup: I thought of your gender reveal cake when I saw this picture this morning - shot #4 in the series www.dailylife.com.au/photogallery/dl-food/food-features/amazing-birthday-cakes-20130703-2pbce.html 

Red... bugger those stretchmarks :dohh: I reckon I should have those already, the amount of weight I've already put on!

Take... go cheesy mash! Anything carby is good in my books :haha: Of course I have already gained 4kg so maybe they're NOT so good :dohh:

Red... how exciting to be getting "the date" :happydance: Will you get some kind of say in the choice?

Aleja... :flower: any big weekend plans?


AFM my NT scan & bloods are on Monday but I won't get the results until the following week though. I've felt fantastic this week, have had a burst of energy, so maybe the 1st tri tiredness is easing.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have a feeling he will book me in on the 29th to have the gel put in then hopefully give birth on the 30th. Hurry up Monday :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Yum! Those cakes look awesome maddy!!

What an exciting couple of weeks- lots of scans (mines on the 17th !) and can't wait to hear your induction date red!! Yippee he is nearly here too xxx


----------



## Take2

I'm totally finding out the gender ASAP! What about you Kirsty and maddy. And I've already put on 3kg maddy and I'm short so it shows! All that cheesy mash lol


----------



## Maddy40

Take2 said:


> I'm totally finding out the gender ASAP! What about you Kirsty and maddy.

Absolutely :thumbup: Since my brother and SIL just had a baby girl I want to know if I should start buying boy things or whether I'll be able to benefit from their girly hand-me-downs :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can't wait to see what the 3 of you are having :) Need some more :blue:


----------



## Take2

Yeah we do seem to have a pink theme so far, will be interesting to see what the new recruits are :)


----------



## wishandwait

So this is my little Yohanna. We got home today after leaving almost a week ago! Last Saturday morning I had a 'bloody show' (ewwwww) and started having sporadic contractions Saturday afternoon. I pounded the pavement flat out trying to get them moving and by Sunday evening they were pretty regularly 10 minutes apart... Didn't sleep at all Sunday night and rang hospital at 3:30am as I was getting quite a bit of blood loss and contractions varying from 6-10mins apart. They said to wait until they were 5 minutes and come in. I walked laps of the house till midday Monday with my urge to kill rising.. I rang the hospital again in desperation cause it hade been over 48 hours since the first contraction.. The midwife nicely told me to take two Panadol and go to bed.. Needless to say I howled hahaha! I laid down for 15 minutes and woke up in the worst pain of my life and ran to the loo where my waters broke.. They were all murky and yuk so we finally went up to the hospital. I knew I was in for a shit time cause the contractions were ALL in my back... Posterior labour. Fuck me. When I got up there thy confirmed I was leaking fluid and it did have meconium in it. They put me on oxytocin to speed things up and that's when the real agony began hahah! I laboured for a few hours before begging for an epi! I can't even remember half of it the anaesthetist got there.... The epidural was FUCKING AMAZING!! And I was able to rest a while.. About 2am I started to feel the most intense pressure in my back and butt and the pain came back with a vengeance.. It felt like I needed to push a bowling ball poo out.. I again went delirious with pain even with the epi in. At 4:00am I started pushing was a relief for a while.. By 5:00am the only thing I'd managed to deliver was a million poos hahahha as she was sooooo badly positioned in my back.. With her heart rate going up and me refusing to push anymore cause it hurt too much I had an emergency c section at 6:57am Tuesday morning 63 hours after my first contraction...the C was totally weird and I spent most of it vomiting... The nurse pulled down the screen and lifted me up to see my beautiful baby be pulled from my tummy... I heard her cry and it was the best thing is ever heard. I found out after her umbilical cord had a 'true knot' in it... A true knot is a granny knot in the cord that she would have made early on in the pregnancy... It's incredibly rare and meant if she would have been delivered vaginally we may not have had such a happy ending...if the knot is pulled tight it would cut off oxygen to the baby.. Strangely enough my sister had a true knot in her cord with my nephew... Even though they are present in less than .06% of births! 

Anyways that's my loooong story! I can't wait to hear everyone else's shortly! 
How are you all otherwise? I have some major catching up to do xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wishandwait

Me and my lady
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Take2

Omg she is seriously gorgeous, not just saying that she is beautiful. I'm so proud of you for getting through all if that and despite the ordeal it all turned out with a happy healthy bub. And as usual you're story had me in stitches, child birth is so attractive..not! Please keep checking in with your photos and stories, I luv it :)


----------



## Maddy40

Wish she is absolutely beautiful <3<3<3 and now I'm even more terrified of labour, thank-you-very-much-madam :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Kirs_t

Wish! What an experience you had! It sounds bloomin terrifying.... But now that she is here safe and sound- oh so worth it! What an absolutely beautiful little girl. You are one amazing mumma xxx keep us posted on howyu guys are going xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

What an amazing and scary adventure you went through! You are a legend :) Yohanna is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: Hope you have a speedy recovery and can't wait to see more pics xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Naaaw thanks ladies you're so beautiful! It's been lovely to share this with you guys since very stressful beginnings! And sorry maddy hahah! In saying all that I'd do it again in a heart beat and even when it was at its absolute worst I still had enough clarity to know and understand that it was all temporary and fleeting. Once it was over that was it.. And then I got a baby yay! My physio always said that labour wasn't a thinking activity it was a doing activity and it was so true.. You kinda just surrender to it and accept it. Can't wait to do it again with number two! Hahaha


----------



## aleja

Hey gals, 
Aww Wish she is so cute!! And what a way to enter the world --she sure made her presence felt. The true knot story kinda freaked me out though. So these things can't be seen in the scans? 

However I am glad you are vouching for a second bub already .. That's a good sign ! 

Maddy how did your NT scan go today? And Red did you get the induction date?

I can't wait to hear about the latest gender reveals too 

I had my baby shower on the weekend I had a lovely day and it was lots of fun. My mum, SIL and MiL went to so much effort with everything I feel like I will have to buy them a nice gift or something. 
Only downside is that Saturday night I spent in excruciating stomach pain, hot n cold flushes and nausea (I actually thought it was the beginning of labour)
I must have ate something that made my guts sick. The upside was that it ended up being a good clean out of my sluggish system (sorry that is waaaayyyy TMI) and the next day I felt like a million bucks


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone. Had my NT scan today. Bub is clearly related to DH as it was dancing around in the same uncoordinated fashion :haha::haha::haha: Scan lady said the neck fold measurement was in the normal range but wouldn't be drawn on whether I'd still be classified high-risk. Will get my results next week. Feeling like this is almost real now :flower:


----------



## Take2

Aleja-so glad you're baby shower went well and you're feeling better, not long now! 

Maddy- how exciting seeing bub, sounds like things are all good, hopefully when you're results get put together you get a good result, keep us updated x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja - Glad to hear you had a great time :) Not good so good of a Saturday night for you though :( But glad you are feeling better xx

Maddy - Fantastic news about the scan :) Hope the week goes quick for you xx

Take - Happy 11 Weeks :dance: xx

AFM - Had our OB appt yesterday. Induction date is set for the 2nd Aug :happydance: I was really happy with this date as it now give us 4 days to sort the house out and to set up the nursery :) Also the nausea I have been having! I feel like I am back in 1st tri :(


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!!

Aleja- so glad to hear you had a ball at your baby shower :) and glad you're feeling better after being sick! Xxx how's bubs going?

Red- the count down is on! Great to have a date to look forward to! He will be here before you know it :) 

Maddy- that is just the best news about your scan! It is so exciting to see how much they've grown by 12 weeks!! Hope the week goes fast till your results. Xxx

Take- not long till your can now too!! Can't wait to hear about it!

Wish- how are you and yohanna going?? Keep us in the loop with what we have to look forward to! How's the sleeping and feeding going?

Afm- just counting down to my scan next week- feeling pretty nervous about it but hope that all is ok!! This cold is still killing me- but at least it's school holidays so I can rest and recover, ready for next term! Xxx am off to buy some bits and bobs for our gender reveal party next weekend- that's sure to lift my mood! Xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Another plus! my Asos order just arrived :) such great and cheap maternity clothes. Have you girls bought anything from there? Xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey guys!

Kirsty- I brought heaps of shit from asos there stuff is unreal! I can't wait to hear what you are having! I think girl!! They will be gorgeous either way! And good luck with your scan I have no doubt it will all go smoothly..

Aleja- sorry to hear you were sick.. I'm actually jealous of your clean out though.. I thought I knew constipation beforehand! OMG I still haven't pooo'd since labour... Despite laxatives, supplements and even suppositories... Going back to dr's today to try and get things moving.. Did you get heaps of good stuff at your shower? 

Maddy- So good to get a positive result from the NT... I know it's not the whole test but a good measurement is definitely a great sign! Are you feeling any better with morning sickness and heartburn? 

Take- I bet Keyara is super excited to be a big sis! Does she want a brother or a sister? And are you starting to have some better days with the sickness? 

Red- countdown is on!! Are you nervous? Your boy will be in your arms in no time! So close now. 

Afm- Yohanna is thriving! We have been super lucky and breast feeding has come easily to both of us... I figure the trouble she caused coming inn the last tri and coming into the world we deserved a break! She has had a couple of shitty nights but all in all she's a fantastically easy baby. First night home was hell though, she only slept two hours and my eyes were hanging out of my head... By the morning I'd given her a dummy and she was sleeping in my bed.. Two things I swore I'd never do.. I've been eating a lot of humble pie since I had her! Someone told me I should dispense all the parenting advice I had before she was born because it would be the last time I would have all the answers.. I've learned that there is something far more important than the expectations we put on ourselves and that's survival hahahahaha! I had a touch of the blues yesterday when I we ventured to the shops and it was too much too soon.. My gut ached.. We couldn't work out the fucking pram... I forgot the nappy bag and I dropped her dummy..I burst into tear and said to craig 'I don't give a fuck what you have to do take me and Yo home!' I've been in bed since! 

Love to anyone I've missed xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kirst - I am so excited for your scan! I am going to vote :blue: xx

Wish - Sounds like you and Yo are doing great with the BF :thumbup: Sorry about the baby blues, hope you feel better soon, keep your chin up hunny :hugs: xx

I am getting excited and nervous at the same time Wish. But I think it is going to fly cause of the house renos :)


----------



## Take2

Hi girls

Miss Red- Not the dreaded nausea back..god I'd be so pissed if mine returned in the last stretch, hope it goes away agin soon.

Kirsty- Can't wait to hear if you are team blue or pink..do you think its a boy or girl?

Wish- I'm so pleased the breastfeeding is going well, I had mastitis with Keyara so badly I was back in hospital by the time she was 2 weeks old

I have had very little nausea for the last week and a bit, has been lovely but having had two little episodes of spotting you can't help but freak out a bit. The scan is on the 15th so not long to go now. Keyara is very excited, her father and step mum have found out they are having a boy so she wants me to have a girl so she has one of each, which would be nice.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear your nausea is starting to go Take :) xx

The nausea seems to be at its worse at 4am when I get up to go to the loo :shrug:


----------



## Take2

I have a zip lock bag with a few squares of chocolate next to the bed for that purpose, one piece seems to settle me


----------



## Maddy40

Wish... Glad things are going well, and take it easy on yourself :hugs: I highly recommend psyllium husks for the 'bum end' of thigns. You can get a pack in the health food section of larger Woolies. You stir 2 heaped teaspoons into a big glass of warm water and chug it down really quickly (before it goes gluggy). Then immediately drink a second plain glass of water to follow. All natural and gets things moving g-e-n-t-l-y :winkwink:

Take... Oh not long til the scan! Glad you're feeling better too.

Red... Yukko nausea again :sick: That sucks! I hope that settles soon. Exciting to have a 'baby date', hey? 

Kirst... Glad to hear the ASOS stuff is good - I looked online but I wasn't sure of the quality so I haven't gone there.

AFM still got terrible reflux and the meds seem to control it sometimes - other days it's terrible. There doesn't see to be any reason for it, or any particular food group triggering it. Other than that though all is good...


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, 
Maddy, I am glad your NT measurements were good it'd half the battle that you have won. By next week you an just enjoy being pregnant without the results hanging over your head.
Re reflux -- have you tried Rennies? All the women from my work were munching on those things during their pregnancies. I bought a packet but I haven't needed them yet. 

Ms Red, oh wow we might end up having the bubs around the same time as I'm due 8th August  I will inducted on the 12th if no baby yet. 

I figure from 38 weeks I am going to start all the natural methods first as I've heard inductions bring on an onslaught of contractions . Yikes ! 

Kirst, my vote is girl for you ! I can't wait to hear about the gender reveal party -- my cousin had one of these for her baby shower . She is a pastry chef so she baked her own cake . However it was the worst kept secret as she had told a number of people that she was having a girl:haha:
My bubba is fine--he seemed obvious of my freak stomach virus.. My guts churned all night so I was wondering how loud it must have sounded to him! 

Take, are you having the Nt scan too? It must be coming up soon. The choccy by the bedside is a great idea. I've done this too but more for cravings rather than MS!! 

And Wish, you got it right --it is about survival and not being super-mum. 
I am so pleased for you about the BreAst feeding as I hear it is usually a challenge. Did you do anything to prepare your boobies before the milk came in? 

Re: baby blues, one of my friends who is a social worker (like me) has a theory that baby blues is actually post-trauma symptoms .. It's like the body and mind is reacting to the huge trauma of birth . I do believe it as it fits in with the time frame of it happening a few days after childbirth. 

And I am totally freaking out about post birth constipation. I have been constipated for the last 9 months so I reckon I'm in for it big time.... ><


----------



## aleja

Re: ASOS, I never ended up ordering anything although all the stuff looks amazing. I am a bit of a cheapskate as I didn't want to spend too much on maternity wear. I bought jeans from Kmart and a few size 12 tops which have lasted me the whole time. 
I did buy a maternity skirt from Target (i got sick of wearing the same thing every day) and skinny black jeans from Jeanswest (big mistake and waste of money, way too tight around the belly) .


----------



## Maddy40

Morning. Brrr anyone else cold this morning? There was ice on my car windows at 8am! 

I need to sort out my wardrobe pretty soon. Until now I fit everything except my clothes with waistbands. I've been getting by with one of those elastic waist extenders and long shirts. But this week some work shirts won't button comfortably over my tatties :blush: so I feel an emergency shop coming on 8-[


----------



## wishandwait

Maddy maternity clothes are the best ! First time in my life I didn't suck in my guts! I wish they had post-natal clothes cause now I'm just back to being plain old flabby again. I got two pairs of jeans west maternity jeans and lived in. They have the big band that goes all the way over your tummy. I also got four or five maxi dresses and wore them in summer and then winter with a cardi!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Morning girls! It's chilly here in perth today too! 
Maddy- shopping sounds great :) I just bought some maternity jeans from jeans west too and love them! 
Take- is your scan on Monday?
Anyone have lovely plans for the weekend?


----------



## Miss Redknob

It was cold this morning and to make it worse the builders were here at 7:30am and had part of the house floor ripped up so there was a cold breeze just going through the house :( I have been stuck in the bedroom most of the day :)

Aleja - Our boys are going to be born so close together if not the same day, if you go early :) xx

Maddy - I did the same as Wish and had some maxi dresses, but other than that I didn't buy much. Just got some shirts and a belly belt xx

Wish - How is little Yo going? Hope you are all well xx

Kirsty - This weekend we have to empty the house ready for the floors to be sandered and the house to get painted.

So we are moving in with my sister and her DH tomorrow for the next 2 weeks as we have the floor guys coming in and then next Friday my step father will be here to paint :) DH and I will then have 4 days to set up the nursery before our induction, hope our little man stays put till then :winkwink:


----------



## Maddy40

Anyone else see this? Funny now...but maybe not once I get to birth-day though!

www.babybargains.com.au/bels-blog/but-hang-on-wheres-my-epidural/


----------



## Take2

LMAO, seriously I could have written that, it was an almost exact description of my birth experience with Keyara


----------



## Kirs_t

I found that hilarious too maddy! Guess I'm still far away enough from birth day too!!


----------



## Take2

Hello ladies,

12 week scan tomorrow..yay!! So when does the 1st trimester officially end? 12 weeks? 13 weeks? How is it I don't know this.

I have officially become the 'nightmare pregnant woman', my poor OH. I sent him to the shop the other day, I was craving a Sara Lee French Cheesecake, he rings to say he can't find one, would I like lemon meringue pie? strawberry cheesecake? No! 'Find someone and get me that French Cheesecake' poor guy has all the Coles ladies running around finding me one, 'my partner is pregnant, I can't come home without it' lol.
This afternoon it is Tacos..hard not soft, not too much spice..I'm in the bath making my demands, 'get a pen' I say, advacados, sour cream...oh and frosty fruits, the original flavour not the watermelon yuk!
Seriously I can hear myself but I don't care, anything that stops the headache/indigestion/nausea just get it for me NOW!
Sigh..for the sake of my relationship I hope this settles soon haha, I swear the poor ladies at Coles recognise Wayne and give him extra special service out of pity lol.
Hope you're all well x


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh take- your post really made me giggle!!! I can defn relate :) the nausea and reflux just gets so relentless! Haha I love the 'get a pen' while you're in the bath making demands :) I have to admit I've done that too! I have started 'going for a bath' every time dishes or house work is required. Far too sick for dishes I say!

We bought a cot and ordered a pram yesterday! Oh my god... I have become a nervous wreck since making the purchases and feel like it will jinx our scan on Wednesday. But there is another part of me jumping for joy and excitement too. Dh keeps walking past the room and saying 'shit. There's a cot in there.' 

Good luck tomorrow take! Can't wait to see some pics xxx

How's everyone else?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Your a crack up Take :haha: Glad to hear that your DH is looking after you :) Good luck with the scan today :dance: xx

Your scan has come around so quick Kirst, can't wait for a pic :dance: How exciting that you have started buying stuff :) What pram did you get? Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Take...hope the scan was good, did you get the full report on the spot? Hope the nausea eases up soon - my appetite seems to have gone back to normal now. No more cravings for everything carb :flower:

Kirst...good on you for shopping! We are going to be limited to a small number of prams since we own a teensy weensy car. In a way I'm so glad to have the choices whittled down for me! One less decision to make :) Are you painting the nursery?

AFM am getting the NT scan results tomorrow lunchtime. FX all is okay.


----------



## Kirs_t

Can't wait to hear about your scan take! Hope it all went well xxx

Maddy- good luck for the nt results tomorrow- I'm sure they will be good! Keep us posted xxx

We are not painting the nursery- it's a neutral colour, so just adding some pictures and colours in the bits and bobs. Will add a pic as we go along ! How bout you red and aleja? All finished with the nursery and ready to go??

It was quite an experience buying the pram and cot on the weekend! I can't believe how many choices there are. Tristan and I were like deer in headlights wandering aimlessly! Luckily a helpful sales lady picked us as first time parents straight away and helped us out. Still pretty clueless on what we actually need!! I'm good on the basics but there is soooo much stuff you can get. Wish any tips on things we really need? Ah well- plenty of time to figure it out! Xxx


----------



## Take2

Maddy good luck tomorrow. I didn't get my report on the spot. I have an appointment wed arvo. Was so exciting seeing bub, was measuring 6.5 cm which is a bit big for 12 weeks to my knowledge. She said they'd stick to my original due date, looks like I'm baking a butter ball lol


----------



## Kirs_t

So happy to hear bubs is going great take!! Fantastic news xxx


----------



## aleja

Hi girls, 
It's lovely to be hearing about all the scan results coming in for you ladies-- your pregnancies seem to be going so quickly! Kirst, I can't believe you are 18 weeks already!!

My DH and I were the same when we walked into Baby warehouse for the first time.. So overwhelming that we walked out defeated. You guys are very organised -- we finally made the cot and picked up the pram on the weekend that just past!! Lol. I know what you mean about jinxing yourself --this is why I held off so long with doing things.. Downside is that now we are doing everything last minute. 
The nursery is painted and I've started packing some of the little man's stuff away. I will post a pic when I finish it. I love walking in there every day now.. Makes it seem real. 

Ms Red, 4 days to set the nursery up is ok you guys can do it as soon as your bubs doesn't decide to make an early entrance. 

Maddy, that blog was hilarious... Funny thing it sounded a lot like my hospital (except not really 5 stars) in that there is a busy cafe at the hospital entrance AND it will take us about 30 mins in peak hour... Yikes I hope I don't end up being rushed in like an ape!!!

Take, ah well milk the attention from your DH while you can-- you do have the most important job at the moment growing a baby so you deserve that cheesecake !


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy - Good luck with your results xx

Kirst - The baby stuff is so overwhelming! It is amazing how many different brands and designs there are :) We haven't started our nursery yet as the renos are still being done, will be starting it on the 29th :) xx

Take - Glad to hear bub is doing well :) Good luck with the results tomorrow xx

Aleja - Cant wait to see a pic of you nursery :) How are you feeling? Have your ankles and feet swollen up? I have elephant feet :( xx

AFM - The builders are all finished and the floor sanders went in today. DH and I are living with my sister and BIL for the next 2 weeks, as my step father will finish painting on the 28th :dance:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey all! 

Red- man I wish we finished out reno's before Yo was born. We still have cords running room to room and half painted skirting boards.. Drives me nuts! 

Maddy and take- good luck with your results guys! So nerve racking but I'm sure you'll be fine! 

Kirsty, yay for the purchases! I was scared of jinxing anything even the day before I had her.. My sister said to me 'well you can get nothing in case the .01% chance of something happening but then there's a 99.9% chance you'll have a healthy baby that has nothing'... Made sense but it was still scary. What pram did you settle on? It's a massive purchase hey! I knew I wanted something that could face front or back, had solid wheels and a hood that cover the whole thing so we wouldn't have to drape a blanket.. When we found one we jumped on it and have been super happy with it since. 

Aleja- are you guys set up yet? 

Afm- I can't believe Yohanna is two weeks old today! It really does fly by but I'm loving every moment. I had my c scar open up on the weekend which was pretty awful. The recovery really is hard going..you're body has some hard core renovations done and I don't think I was fully prepared for it! It is so worth it though, babies are amazing!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

It sounds like everybody on this forum is either now pregnant or has their baby. Congrats ladies. Is there anyone here like me still going through Ivf in Australia?


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Hopeful, good to see you :hugs: How are you going and where are you up to now with treatments :flower:

AFM just a quick update because I'm at work :winkwink: Our NT results were great. Normal DS risk at my age is 1:50 and ours came back at 1:830 so we are skipping the CVS/amnio options and focusing on enjoying our news :thumbup:


----------



## Take2

Oh Maddy that is so good to hear. 
Hopeful- hang in there, I know it's hard feeling like the last man standing, I was for a little while but we're all still here to listen and offer advice :) 
Wish- sounds like you're loving motherhood, minus the healing, can't be fun. I had the worst roids after having keyara (sorry TMI) the nurses said it was one of the worst cases they'd seen, I felt like a freak show lol, healed up pretty quick though


----------



## aleja

Hi girls,
hey Hopeful Cat, I hope it isn't too weird and insensitive that we keep talking about scans, nursery rooms and babies when its supposed to be an ivf thread.:blush: 
I was one of the last ones to fall preggers on another BB thread I am on and it sucked. worst of all they all fell pregnant naturally whilst we found out we had to do IVF so it was a bit of a whammy. 
As Take said many of us here know a lot about ivf and can answer lots of questions :flower:

Maddy, congrats on such awesome NT results ! how are you celebrating?? i bet some baby purchases are coming up.

Red, Wish and Kirst what prams did you end up getting? I ended buying a Combi Urban Walker prestige. There is so many on the market I had a headache just thinking about it...in the end I went for lightweight and compact and something that would save my back. Downside is that the wheels are not designed for lots of sturdy outdoorsy activities (not that I can see myself jogging at all but I should have considered that I do like walking my doggy a lot too).

Wish, oh dear the post-birth injuries sounds horrible....not looking forward to that at all......please no rroids.....:nope:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hopeful! Great to hear from you and like aleja said... I hope it's not too insensitive with all the baby talk. Although we are now pregnant - we defn haven't forgotten the ivf journey and can answer lots of questions... I see you're doing a fet next? I am a huge fan of fet... My first fresh was a bfn and then had 2 fets- both bfps! I think they are much kinder on the body. How are you going with it all??

Maddy- awesome news on the results!! Enjoy the start of the second tri now :) I've found it so exciting. Much less feeling crappy- plus it's so great to watch my body changing and feeling baby move- amazing! (Well sometimes great to watch the body change- other times quite horrifying when I jump on those scales ;) ) 

Take- how are you doing? Ooh ahh- hopefully no roids this time haha did keyara come to the scan? I bet she was excited to see pics of her lil bro or sis :)

Wish- I hope you feel better soon. Woah the things our bodies go through for these lil bundles. But yohanna is so gorgeous and you sound like you're enjoying mummyhood beautifully! 

Red and aleja- have you done preggo classes or anything in prep for the birth? I can't believe how close you guys are getting!

As for the pram- we ended up getting the bugaboo buffalo. A big splurge but love the forward/outward facing, capsule clip on and stronger wheels. I like to walk my crazy Labrador too- so wanted something fairly sturdy. She's a bit of a psycho dog tho- so not sure how that's going to go!! What kind of dog do you have aleja? Xxx


----------



## Take2

Kirsty- I'm so excited to hear about your scan tomorrow. Keyara did come yesterday as she was still on holidays. I told her not to talk too much but she was so excited and had so many questions, the sonographer was really lovely though and didn't mind at all :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wish - You poor thing hope you feel better soon xx

Hopeful - Great to hear from you :hugs: Like the other girls said we are always here to answer questions :) I agree with Kirst, I am a big believer in the FET cycle as well! Wishing you the best of luck xx

Maddy - That's fantastic news!! Now you can relax and enjoy the ride xx

Aleja - We bought the Bugaboo Cameleon 3, DH and I fell in love with it when we test drove the first edition 3-4 years ago :haha: xx

Kirst - DH and I just finished our antenatal classes on Wednesday, we found them great! Well worth the money. Are you and DH going to do them? Xx

Take - How cute of your DD to be so involved with the u/s! Glad to hear that the u/s tech was so good with her :) She must be so excited :) xx


----------



## Maddy40

Think we'll go with the Babyjogger City Mini GT as it folds in half with one movement - so easy - and fits in our tiny i20. The GT version is apparently really good for walking outdoors and has much better wheels than the cheaper non-GT model. Our second option would be the Mountain Buggy Evolution Mini but it doesn't fold down as small, so leaves less room in the boot.


----------



## wishandwait

We got a valco rebel q and its awesome!!

Best news maddy!! Relax and enjoy for a while love!! 

Take- I hear ya on the hemmoroids, the pharmacist must have felt so bad for me..., maternity pads, breast pads, roid cream, lansioh, box of enemas, elevit, anti biotics, inner health plus (in case of thrush) betadine, nurofen, Panadine and a breast pump!


----------



## Take2

Post pregnancy is just so sexy isn't it lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

You poor thing Wish, you are going through the wringer! Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi ladies- our scan went really well this morning! Bub is measuring 4 days ahead and was moving around so much! Was so exciting to see the little one again. Will let you know Sunday if we are team blue or team pink! When we asked the receptionist to put it in an envelope for us- she laughed and then taped and stapled it up! Lucky cos it would have been so tempting to take a peek! 

Another lovely story today: it's funny how fate works. So at our local park, it's a bit of a thing to go down with your dog at 5pm. The dogs go nuts together and the owners all stand in the middle and have a chat. Anyway- we met this lovely couple there as they have a Labrador the same age as ours and did 'puppy school' at the same time. Last year when I went into the fertility clinic for bloods one morning, they were there. We smiled but never mentioned it again and Dh and I felt so sad that we were all obviously facing the same struggle. I haven't seen them for ages, but ran in to her today and found out she is 14 weeks pregnant! I was over the moon that it had happened for us both :) looks like we will have neighbours that we can have puppy and kiddo play dates with!


----------



## Kirs_t

Oakie doak- officially the best day of my life! My sister just told me she is pregnant too :)


----------



## aleja

hey Kirst, wow you have had a string of good news!!! that is awesome. If I remember correctly, your sister was also having some fertility issues?? Your family must be over the moon!! when is she due?
I can't wait to hear about your gender reveal. I am not sure how you will hold out till then though...I would be hanging to find out. 
Its great to hear about more IVF/AC success stories...and its pretty special your neighbour and you will be sharing play and doggy dates. 
My doggy is a Staffy x jack russell. he is pretty crazy too and loves to pull on the lead. Luckily we have a park nearby that he can unleash the inner beast and run wild. 

I didn't do any ante-natal classes. They were very expensive at the private hospital I am going to and I heard mixed reviews. I have been doing lots of reading about birth and talking to friends etc so I feel ok but I am a bit worried about my DH. Oh well we will have to wing it!!!

Anyone watching offspring? they are showing Nina's reduced baby movements stuff... oh boy enough to make anyone panic...it happens to me all the time and I freak out until the little one decides to budge. 

Oh Wish, it sounds like you bought out the chemist with your battle wounds:dohh: but you won the war and you took home the precious prize


----------



## Take2

Oh Kirsty how can you stop yourself from finding out, I would not be able to restrain myself. And so exciting to hear of more happy pregnant people, especially your sister!

Got my results..the doctor was an idiot and could barely understand the report..we had 3 sets of odds for different Trisomy types but all were excellent 1:11193, 1:132104 and 1:310981 so we're obviously all happy!! Thank god my sister is a midwife so I just rang her and read it to her and she explained it all. Kinda handy girl to have in the family :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kirst - What an amazing day for you! How exciting that your neighbour has been successful with IVF and then your sister! :dance: Don't know how you can not open the envelope! Can't wait to hear the news on Sunday :) xx

That's fantastic news Take! How wonderful to have a midwife in the family :) xx


----------



## Maddy40

Take - sounds like K enjoyed the scan. I've offered to book my next one after school so our daughter can come along, she's so thrilled (read: easy to please :haha:) So glad your test results came back sooooo low risk!

Wish :shock: that's quite the shopping list!

Red - time to put your classes into practice soon :happydance: I was thinking of doing Calmbirth, but who the heck am I kidding, no WAY will I be close to calm :laugh2:

Kirst - gosh you are on a run of good news! Are you hanging out for Sunday :idea: Or do you have a 'feeling' one way or another :shhh:

Aleja - I stopped watching Nina after she dreamed about birthing a troll doll. That did my head in :wacko:

Chook....where art thou ???


AFM 14 weeks today so second trimester. And first the first time in a year I feel really relaxed (or I will be after I finish tonight's night-shift and get some sleep) :coffee:


----------



## Take2

Maddy how old is your daughter? And congrats on reaching secong tri :)


----------



## Take2

Had my first antenatal appointment today, my midwife's name is Carmel and was really lovely and I have her right through the pregnancy (mind you I don't think that also means at the birth)
The appointment was over an hour, lots of questions, paperwork, urine and blood tests, height and weight (ugh..I'm a porker lol) but she was very thorough and helpful. She wasn't happy with the imaging place I had my first scan at 6 weeks, apparently notorious for stuffing up their reports so has gone by my dates on my last ultra sound which was Monday, so she has moved my due date up 3 days to 24th of Jan hence my ticker being changed.
Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Great to hear your appointment went well take! Always good to be that bit further on I reckon :) how lovely you have the same midwife all the way through- how often do you see her?

We have our first ob appt Monday which is very exciting! Here's a pic of the little one from Wednesday :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Take2

Oh wow how clear is that pic, that is amazing
I will see the doctor in 3 weeks then scan in 5 weeks then the midwife again in 6 weeks. She said she doesn't need to see me much this early! It will be more regularly later!


----------



## aleja

What a gorgeous picture Kirst, that is one for the baby photo album for sure! 

Take, the midwife service is so thorough and I bet it's free... None of my
OB appts have been 1 hr, more like 10-15mins and $100 thank you very much!!!
I should be grateful that i have had a low risk pregnancy hence why they are short .. But still!

Maddy I am glad you can now just feel happy you are pregnant -- I found the 2nd trimester went really quickly and it's awesome when you start feeling the bubs dancing around.
I hear good things about Calmbirth I got a few friends that did the course..but I'm like you I'm not sure if I could pull off the visualisations and being all zen in the middle of labour

Ms Red, how are you feeling? My belly is so heavy --especially at night when trying to sleep..my lefs and feet haven't swollen yet but I can imagine that any day now.. Same with tiger marks. Every morning I check if I have been attacked !


----------



## Take2

Ooh Aleja I'm so excited, maybe any day now :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy - Happy 14 weeks :dance: So glad to see you are doing well xx

Take - Sounds like you have an awesome midwife :) I am in the same boat as Aleja no 1hr appointments here lol xx

Kirst - What an awesome pic!! So cute :cloud9: Can't wait to hear about the reveal :) xx

Aleja - I have 2 stretch marks now :growlmad: but I look at them as love marks from my little man :) Hope you don't swell up it is so uncomfortable! I hear you about the heavy tummy, hope you can get a few good nights sleep before bub arrives xx

Wish - Hope you and little Yo are doing well xx

AFM - I was admitted to hospital at 5am this morning with a severe headache :( They have diagnosed me with Pre-Eclampsia, so will be getting induced either tomorrow or Tuesday as my BP and blood levels are through the roof. I will be sure to keep you all updated! :)


----------



## wishandwait

Oh my god red!!! Sorry you're unwell but how exciting! In a few days you're going to be a mum!! A cannot wait to hear your good news! Good luck love xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Omigod red! I hope you're ok. Thinking of you and am so excited you are going to be a mummy so soon! Will be waiting to hear the news!!

We had our reveal this morning... We are team pink!! So exciting
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls xxx

:dance: Fantastic news Kirst :dance: The cake looks yummy :munch:


----------



## Take2

Oh red I'm sorry this has happened, as long as you and bub are both healthy that's all that matters, at least you are a bees bum from being full term. Look forward to updates.


----------



## wishandwait

Ummm WOOOO HOOOOO kirsty!!!!!! Go team pink!! So happy for you love!! So much good news on this thread! Maddy and take you guys are next!


----------



## Take2

Oh my god kirsty just saw your pink cake, yay a girl thats great :)


----------



## Maddy40

Red - thinking of you :hugs: best of luck and looking forward to your update. 

Kirst - yay :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: Was everyone super-excited? 

Take - wow your intake appointment sounds so thorough! Thank god they didn't weigh me! I'm up 5kg already :haha:m What date is your 18wk scan?

Aleja - the ob/gyn costs are pretty horrendous, hey :shock: The one that I was seeing for IUI & IVF referral bulk-billed if the appointment was just a check-in. But he charged like a wounded bull for any normal consult.

Wish - How ru :flower: 


AFM all good....have another midwife appointment in 2 weeks and then the 18 week scan on 21/8 (will be 18+5 but had to fit it around my shifts). Do they normal adjust IVF due dates? Last scan bubs was measuring 5 days ahead and the scan lady wanted to adjust my dates?


----------



## Miss Redknob

My OB said that when your IVF your date stays the same as they are sure of you conception date xx

AFM - Having the induction gel put in at 12, very excited and nervous :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Miss red! Oh how exciting!!! How are you feeling? Have they got your bp down at all? Sending you lots of love and he will soon be in your arms! 

Maddy- nope they don't change dates with ivf. My lil one is measuring ahead too! In my head at least, I've brought the due date forward hehe xxx my Dh is 6'5 so I hope she's not a giant baby ;)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Doing ok, still got a mild headache :( BP is sitting at 130/80 atm :)


----------



## aleja

Hi gals, 
Just a quick post to say my little man made an early appearance! Baby Marlon was born last night after my waters burst yesterday morning. He is small but a really cutie. So happy!!!! 
Ms Red I think you will be announcing yours very soon x


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Aleja, CONGRATULATIONS, that's wonderful :flower: Hope you are both doing well :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

Omg!! Aleja!! Best news you've made my night!! I can't wait to see a picture I bet his beautiful!! Congratulations I can't wait to see a photo!! Give your boy a big snuggle for me. Best name too xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja!!! I am jumping up with excitement! What brilliant news xxx how are you feeling?!! What a gorgeous name too- I can't wait to see pics and hear about how it all went! Congratulations mummy! Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG Aleja!!! Congratulations to you and DH, what fantastic news :dance: Can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Take2

OMG, surprised me Aleja, well done you, I'm eagerly awaiting photo and story when you're up to it. 
Now miss red whats doing with you love? I'm thinking of you x


----------



## wishandwait

Red I've been waiting for need from you too love! Any movement??


----------



## Miss Redknob

Update - WATERS BROKE AT 1:52am :dance:


----------



## Take2

Ooh exciting, did it just happen or did they do it, oh good luck girl, hope you've managed to get some rest too x


----------



## Maddy40

Go Red! Thinking of you today :flower:


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh red! How exciting.... We are all cheering you on! Thinking of you xxx can't wait to hear your news xxx

Aleja- thinking of you too! Hope you're feeling ok and having lots of cuddles with your gorgeous lil boy x

Wish- I love the profile pic! What a cutie!

Hooray for all the bubbas :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls xx I woke up with the need to go to the toilet and they broke on their own just as I got into the bathroom :)


----------



## Take2

So have they started the dreaded pictonin yet red?


----------



## wishandwait

Hope you're well Red! I've been checking every five minutes!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lincoln Robert was born last night by emergency c section at 8pm , weighing 6lb (2.72kg). Will update with birth story when I get a chance.

Thanks for all the well wishes girls xxx


----------



## Take2

Congratulations miss red :) so looking forward to hearing the rest of the story. Rest up x


----------



## wishandwait

Congratulations Red that's the best news to wake up to. Try and get some sleep and enjoy your beautiful boy..can't wait to hear the story! Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Wonderful news Red! Congratulations :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Congratulations mummy red! What beautiful news to wake up to! Hope you're feeling ok and getting some rest and tlc.
Welcome to the world Lincoln! Xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hope the new mummies are enjoying their first week with bubbas! Such exciting news girls xxx

Wish- how's yohanna? Hope you're enjoying being a mum too :)

Take and maddy- how are you girls feeling?


----------



## Take2

OMG Kirsty, well done on being past the half way mark :) 
I'm feeling great, minus some insomnia and nasal congestion but I'm not complaining. Bought some maternity stuff from ASOS, the tops are great but I don't think the jeans will see me through more than a month, I'm forever tugging them up, not super comfy but they were only $20. 
Wish more photos of Yo please! And photos of the 2 new boys when the mummies are up to it :) 
Maddy and news with you?


----------



## Maddy40

Looking forward to hearing from all our Yummy Mummies :flower:

Yay Kirst is 50% baked :haha:

Take I'm still making do with my regular jeans with those extender bands. At this point my chest size (up 2 full cup sizes) is more of an issue than my stomach :dohh:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies!!! 
Red and Aleja hope you guys are doing well with your boys and managing some sleep..can't wait to hear your stories and see dome photos! Xx

Maddy..haha hope the boobs settle mine didn't change at all except for my now giant brown nipples ewww! Are you feeling better with morning sickness and reflux? 

Take- your pregnancy is flying!! How long till gender scan? 

Kirsty-now you know your lovely is a girl have you guys picked any names? 

Chook and hopeful-any updates on cycles ect??

Afm- I thought about starting another thread in pregnancy club for us but I know I'll be ttc number 2 before too long and I assume some here are the same so here we stay!....Yohanna is getting too big already it's mad how fast it goes! I was lucky and got a sleeper! She is just a lovely happy lil lass. I've had a disgusting staph infection in my c wound which had been awful.. I'm just so ready for that part to be over!
Right now I'm expressing the shit outta my boobs cause tonight I'm gonna have a few drinks for the first time yay!!! 
Have a lovely weekend all
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kirs_t

It does feel good to have made it to half way!! Is still a bit surreal sometimes :) 

Good job on the Asos take! I love their maternity stuff- I haven't tried the pants though... But I love the tops and dresses! Maddy- that's great that you can still use your jeans- my thighs outgrew my jeans by about 10 weeks! I've put on nearly 7kg so far!! Yikes- I'm pretty sure that's a bit much for half way?? But not sure? Ah well, I have been using pregnancy as an excuse to eat alot more cake and other delicious crap, which isn't such a bad thing ;) 

Ah wish! Your pic of yohanna just made my day! What a beauty!! So glad you're going out to have some fun and a few drinks tonight. Enjoy! I agree- I hope to be back to ttc number 2 in the not so distant future. We still have 2 frosties which we want to use... For wish an take and the natural bpf girls- will you go back to ivf? Or try for another natural miracle? Do you girls have frosties left? 
We will defn try for a natural first - but given my amh and Dh dismal sperm motility... I think we will need the clinics help again. BUT you never know!

Aleja and red- how are you beautiful baby boys going?

So some sad news from me: my sister has had an early miscarriage. She would have been around 4-5 weeks but after the first positive pee and blood test, her levels started dropping back down. It just breaks my heart to see her so disappointed and heart broken. I think jumping back on that ttc rollercoaster after having so much hope that you'd made it, is the worst part. She is still very reluctant to get tested for any issues, but I guess it is hopeful that they managed to get this far? It's a tough gig tcc, that's for sure!


----------



## aleja

Hey Ms Red congratulations!!!!! our boys are 2 days apart! 

Hi ladies thank you for all your well wishes. Marlon and I are still in hospital as he is in the special care nursery. He was born on 22nd July weighing 2.74kg 48cm he is a petite little thing. 
He was doing well, acting like a normal newborn ready to go home but then he suddenly stopped feeding and lost too much of his birth weight. In reality he was a little under baked and needed help with learning to feed. Plus they thought he may have had an underlying infection so he is on an antibiotic .i was very sad and depressed a few days ago thinking the worst but now a few days later my breast milk has come in and he is looking soooo much better:happydance::happydance:

Hopefully we can go home on Monday.:cloud9:

The birth itself was fairly ok!!! My waters broke on Monday at 5am, we went straight to hospital and contractions started at 11am... After unbearable pain I elected for the epidural at 4cm dilated. Best thing EVER!!!!! ( my DH loved the gas- I thought it did nothing except distraction)
He was finally born at 8pm that night with no major complication but it was just so overwhelming anyway after waiting years for this bubby. And he is just perfect my heart melts for him . 
I can't wait for the rest of you to share your birth stories-- it's truly amazing. 

Wish, great idea about a new thread. 

Kirst, very sad news about your sister :-( 

I'm trying to upload a photo but saying file too big rhhhhhh


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,

Wish- Love the pic of the little one she is so cute. We're thinking this might be our last bub, we have Keyara and Wayne's got a daughter overseas so we feel a little selfish having more but we'll decide for certain a few months after this one arrives.

Kirsty- I've put on 3.5kg so I'm sure thats a little to much at this stage but I'm walking now and then, trying not to over eat, and whatever will be I'll deal with after the baby is born, I'm just loving food so much right now there is no way I could go all super healthy..tho I prob should! I'm so sorry to hear about your sister, its tough, we took nearly a year to fall again after our miscarriage, was very frustrating.

Aleja- Hang in there, your little man will beef up before you know it. And the baby blues are pretty common a couple of days after the birth, glad you're feeling better now, hanging to see a pic :)

Hey Maddy, hope you're well :) and Miss Red if your out there xx

My 18 week scan is 4 weeks away, hanging to know if we're blue or pink!!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hope you got to take your beautiful boy home today aleja! I'm so glad you're feeling better and bub is doing well! Keep us posted on how you're going and I'd love to see a pic!!

How's everyone doing??

Not much from me- I am just already dying to finish work again :) can't wait to meet this little one!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls, I'm still here in hospital :( I should be getting out this morning then I can use the desktop to give you an update/birth story xxx


----------



## Take2

Yay red :)


----------



## Maddy40

Red - yay for heading home. How are you feeling :flower:

Aleja - hope you got home safely on Monday :hugs:

Kirst - are you wishing you could start mat leave really really early :haha: 

Take - what day are you having your scan? My hospital recommends 20 weeks (rather than 18) so I'm booked in for 28/8, will be a few days short of 20 weeks.

Chook - where are you :shrug: I'm REALLY hoping you are the same Chook that posts on another forum that recently had good news :hugs:

Wish - oh yes, the giant Milo-brown circles on my chest :shock: And one boob is sooo much bigger and hanging-down (TMI sorry) than the other!


AFM had my 16 week midwife appointment today. Every time she put the doppler on and got a hearbeat little Bing kept wiggling away, but we finally got a good listen. Since bub was measuring 5 days ahead at my 12 week scan they toyed with changing my dates but I was pretty firm that being IVF I think my dates are fairly certain :) So for now the original EDD stays...


----------



## Kirs_t

Good to hear from you maddy!! I love the nick name bing- it's so cute! I can't believe you're 16 weeks already. Time is flying for all of us :) yep id LOVE to start maternity leave really early ;) I feel bad enough finishing up at 35 weeks! When will you finish? 

How bout you take? How are you doing?

Miss red! I've been thinking of you- hope you went home safe and sound with your little bub today. 

Hi aleja and wish! I hope you ladies are doing really well will bubbas too. 

I agree - where is chook? And hopeful? And dancing??


----------



## Take2

My scan is on the 23/8 so looks like I'm up before you Maddy, how funny! I thought 18 weeks was early but that's what they do so I didn't argue.
Im feeling good, bit of indigestion but all in all no complaints. 
I've decided to finish work on Keyara's last day if school Dec 18, ill be just past 34 weeks, I've got a load of long service leave so ill be taking advantage of that :)


----------



## Chook

I'm here Maddy! I check on you girls daily but I have nothing positive to report so I didn't want to bring the forum down being a negative nancy lol! I've been cheering you girls along on the sidelines and I'm so happy for you all!!!
We tried doing the long down cycle last month but my body didn't respond to the birth control or synarel spray and I ended up ovulating!!! I stayed on the spray for the last four weeks and finally started stims last night. We are trying a day three transfer this time and we have never done a long down cycle before so hopefully it might help with quality. If we get the same quality again then it will mean its a genetic issue and will have to move on to donor. We can't afford to have the testing done as we would have to pay private and pay a extra 4k for testing which is not covered by Medicare. If we could be guaranteed it would help we would find the money but as you no there is no guarantees on this ride. Anyway we can only try what we are doing. 
Keep the good news coming girls and I'm sorry to be the downer on here xox


----------



## aleja

Hi lovely ladies, 
Chook it's great to hear from you despite the disappointing news from your last cycle. You seem to get a really good fertilisation rate with your embryos .. Perhaps a 3 day transfer will give the embryos a better chance. 

Maddy Kirst and Take its lovely to hear about your pregnancy updates.. Enjoy it as it seems to fly past. I sometimes miss feeling the rolls and kicks in my tummy. It's hard to believe this little person sleeping in the bassinet was only recently shuffling inside my tum.
I worked till 34 weeks and now I'm glad given bubs early arrival. 

Ms Red I hope you and bubs are well and out of hospital. 

I came home on Monday and its been non stop since then!!! The little man is keeping us busy.. I've never done so much washing in my life !!! Nor sleep so little!!!! But I look foward to each day with him.


----------



## Take2

Chook- you're not a negative Nancy and I love hearing about how you're going, we all here understand how you feel, we haven't forgotten and are still here supporting you. 
Aleja- the first few weeks are a blur on washing, sleepless nights and love. Its exhausting and amazing all rolled into one. Any photos yet?


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Chook, I really hope the 3-day transfer does the trick for you :flower: Bugger about the medication.


----------



## Kirs_t

Good to hear from you chook! How's the stimming going? Hopefully a day 3 transfer is just the trick... Get those lil embies snuggled into the best place- inside you! Keep us posted on how you are going. Xxx

Aleja! So happy to hear that you and bub are home and settling in well! Cant wait to see a pic of the gorgeous lil guy! Hope you're getting some rest and tlc from your family and friends too :)

Afm- feeling pretty crappy today. Went to the doc after fainting this morning and have some kind of infection- maybe a uti. So have been prescribed antibiotics. Has anyone taken ab's in pregnancy? Not to mention my hormones seem out of control today. Have not been particularly emotional before this point in the pregnancy- but I completely embarrassed myself at work today with the water works! I've been so teary today for no reason really and is so unlike me!


----------



## Take2

kirsty you poor love, take care of yourself and keep us updated x


----------



## Maddy40

Chook :flower: How are you going with stims? Have you had a progress scan yet? 

Kirst, how are you feeling :hugs: Hormones are a pain, hey?

Take, how exciting your scan is in just over 2 weeks :thumbup: I must admit I am really enjoying having a whole month without a medical appointment. It's nice to just get on with life.

Aleja & Red, :kiss::kiss::kiss: to you and yours and hope you are all recovering and settling into your new roles.


----------



## Chook

Thanks for all the support girls! I had a scan yesterday which showed about 10 front runners and another 11 lagging behind. They are all still small and have some growing to do. I also have a cyst at 30mm. Not sure if that's going to be a issue yet. I have another scan on Friday so will find out more then xox


----------



## Kirs_t

That's great news chook! Lots of follies growing nicely :) I have never had tht many!! Whoohoo. Let us know what the scan says Friday. What stim drugs are you on? How are you feeling?

Maddy and take- not long till scans now!! We are flying along in these pregnancies. I'm back at work and feeling better. The antibiotics have kicked in nicely :) I never thought I would be (used to be a nurse and am generally pretty unsympathetic unless you are dying!) but I am officially one of those hopeless, complaining preggos. I've found it much harder than I thought- all the nausea, aches and pains non stop for the last 5.5 months is catching up with me! Hope you ladies don't get fed up with my venting! And still so grateful to be here despite all that xxx

How are the new mummies going?? Wish red aleja??? Updates please!!


----------



## Take2

Chook- I look forward to hearing how your next scan goes

Kirsty- glad you're feeling a bit better. My nausea has snuck back in mildly this week. Keyara has a blocked nose and every time she sniffs I dry reach, poor kid but I just can't deal with it!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls, 
I'm still here.. In between feeds and baby sleeps.. Baby is doing well - he is a little poo monster !! Every day is different - today he is waking up every 2.5hrs for a feed. I'm exhausted!!! 
DH and I are looking rather shabby I'm practically living in pjs and tracky dax -- it's hard to wear my normal wardrobe as I'm living in nursing tops .. Girls stock up on these types of tops (button up etc) as they will be your best friend soon


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies, 
How is everyone? Hope all you new mums are getting some sleep. I'm just at the clinic waiting to see the doctor, not sure what he does at this appointment. I've just been weighed and I've only put on 1.7kg in the last 4 weeks so finally my excessive weight gain is slowing down, thank god!


----------



## Maddy40

Interesting :) Not that we'll be going for another one!

https://www.theage.com.au/national/pregnancy-more-likely-for-some-after-ivf-20130812-2rsix.html


----------



## Take2

Yes Maddy its amazing how often you here these stories. How are you going??

Finally after the doctor kept me waiting an hour I had my appointment, I wanted to dislike him for running so late but turns out he was lovely. Spend all of 10 mins there though after all that, he went over my notes and decided at this point with all going so well I was not considered high risk and didn't need to continue my care with the doctors and would be fine under the midwifery care..umm yeah I knew that!! lol. I did get to hear the heartbeat though, he warned me it may be hard to find this early on and not to panic if he took awhile to locate it, but the second the doppler hit my stomach you could hear a loud clear heartbeat..he said he thinks it could be a boy..no idea why he thinks that though..just amusing me I think lol. Not long to my ultrasound now so I'll find out soon enough :)


----------



## aleja

Hey Red and Wish hope you girls are doing well x

Maddy I saw the ivf news piece on tv ... Not sure if it applies to me in particular unless DHs spermys improve.. One can only hope.

Take- they say boy heart beats generally slower than girls


----------



## Kirs_t

Interesting article! Would love it to happen for us... But I'm with you aleja- Dh sperm would have to improve alot. His last count was less than 1% motile spermies! But you never know :) 

Glad your appointment went well take! Can't wait to hear about your scan. Do you have a feeling for which gender you are having? The heartbeat thing was right for us. Our lo has always had a high heart beat which is meant to be the case for girls. It's fun to guess!

Aleja- so good to hear from you!! I bet it's been a whirl wind couple of weeks! Thanks for the tips on the feeding tops. Will have to make sure in stocked up :) would love to see a pic of the gorgeous boy?!

All is good for me- I'm feeling alot better after the hormonal roller coaster of last week ;) god I'm hopeless!


----------



## Take2

He said the heart rate was about 150, is that fast or slow? I can't decide if I think boy or girl, my initial instinct is girl but everytime I try and picture it i see a little boy baby.. So who knows really!!


----------



## Maddy40

Chook - good luck with Friday's scan! FX for lots of growth. I developed a large cyst too while stimming. The Dr drained it when they did egg retrieval, it didn't seem to be a big deal to them.

Kirst - glad you feel better :hugs:. Have you guys done all your 'major item' baby shopping yet? 

Take - funny I am feeling :blue: too yet don't know why. I wonder if I'm just being swayed by the 5-day-transfer stats? Ours won't stay still to check the heartbeat. The doppler goes on for 1-2 seconds & then Bing wiggles away. The midwife said it's common to have trouble pinning down the heartbeat at this stage - the doppler signals must either annoy or tickle & they usually try to wiggle away from the monitor!

Aleja - good tip on the tops. I suppose it's a bit cold at the moment to go topless all day :haha:


AFM the fat tum has finally started to look like a baby bump in certain clothes. But most of the weight so far is on my thighs :cry: It's clear I'm going to be one of those pregnant women that goes apple-shaped from the hips right up to the shoulders....


----------



## Chook

Good morning girls. I had egg retrieval yesterday and we got 13. Westmead messages me this morning to tell me only 6 had fertilised. We are a little disappointed as it was my partners best count yet! 6 is still good though. Transfer is booked for Friday. 
Hope you are all well. Loving reading about your scans xox


----------



## Chook

Sorry I'm still a bit out of it. I meant loving hearing about the little heart beats :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Chook gosh I'm such a loser, I totally got your dates wrong! Yay for 6 fertilised, that's great - more than I had! :flower: FX this is a great cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Haha! No your not maddy. I was meant to post Friday to let you guys know how I went at the scan but I was crazy busy getting cakes baked etc etc for my step daughters birthday party on Saturday. I had 21 follies but must have had a lot of empty ones and the cyst was 38mm on Friday but they just drained it yesty so no big deal :)


----------



## Take2

6 is a great number chook, remember it only takes 1. 

Maddy- not sure why my bub behaved for the Doppler, must not be ticklish lol. Maybe you are having a girl, isn't there an old wives tale about carrying weight on your thighs with girls? Gotta love the old wives tales :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Chook that is great that you have 6! I agree it only takes one :) i only had 5 fertilise after my ec... Will you transfer one or two back? Hope you're feeling ok. I bet you're looking forward to having those embies back on board x

Can't wait for your gender scans maddy and take! Maddy- yep we've got most of the big baby things we need. It's still pretty surreal to walk past the room and see a cot in there! Have you girls bought much?

How are the new mummy's going? How's everyone coping with sleeping/feeding? Xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Kirs_t said:


> Chook that is great that you have 6! I agree it only takes one :) i only had 5 fertilise after my ec...

Me too :) 6 retrieved, 5 fertilised and only one made it to Day 5. But it really did only take one!


----------



## Chook

Thanks guys! 6 is great. Last time we had 7 it was just that my partner had a awesome count this time when the others have been quite poor so we got our hopes up. I'm having two transferred back tomoz!!! Can't wait to be PUPO again. Thanks for the support it means a lot to me xox


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi ladies I just have a quick question. How much roughly does it cost for IUI in Australia? I am in Melbourne and will probably (if I have to go down that path) will get it done at the Monash Hospital but I have no idea on cost. A few women have mentioned price on other forums but none I've seen have lived here. Thanks, and baby dust to you all :)


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Molly...welcome :hi: I just happen to have our folder of medical stuff in front of me as I'm preparing our tax papers for the accountant! We did 3 rounds of IUI in Canberra last financial year and the costs were:

Cycle 1 $1808.95 ($657.20 refunded from Medicare)
Cycle 2 $1808.95 ($669.70 refunded from Medicare)
Cycle 3 $1808.95 ($658.80 refunded from Medicare)

Those costs were all inclusive: medications, monitoring, scans & bloodtests. The only additional costs I had were progesterone tablets after Cycles 2 and 3 (2 packs per cycle at $75 per pack).

Do visit here, even if you are at IUI and not IVF stage yet :hugs:


----------



## Chook

I'm officially PUPO with two lovely 8 cell A grade embies!!! We still had another two 8 cells and one 7 cell they are going to try and push through to day 5. It seems my previous terrible embryo quality is caused by either there is a genetic issue not letting them get to blast and grow properly or our embies don't grow well in the culture after day 3. I'm sooo happy with today's outcome though.


----------



## Kirs_t

Welcome Molly! I'm not sure about iui as we went straight to ivf... But looks like maddy has some good info. When do you think you'll start?

Chook- hooray for being pupo!! Fingers crossed for some frosties too :) keep checking in and venting during your tww. It is the longest and most torturous days of our lives I reckon!!

All is well for me... I'm trying not to be so hard on myself for being such a hopeless preggo person. I figure my body has been through alot in 12 months, surgeries, 3 rounds of ivf, a miscarriage and now up the duff! It's sure to take its toll physically. I can't wait to finish work! I'm sure things will be better when I'm not having to be on my A game for 30, 10 year olds! Even if it is just for a few weeks before baby pops out :) 

24 weeks next week- V day is fast approaching!!


----------



## Take2

Molly- I had one IUI at albury reproductive, I can't remember exactly but I'm sure our out of pocket was only around $900ish 
Chook- good luck. Crossing my fingers for you, its your turn love x
Kirsty- don't know how you deal with all those 10 year olds, I find one hard enough lol. I'm feeling this pregnancy already too, lower back pain is a bitch, don't remember it so early with Keyara.


----------



## Maddy40

Chook - congrats on being PUPO :thumbup:

Take - I'm starting to feel it in my back too, despite all those gym exercises to keep my back strong :nope:

Kirst - eek 30 x 10yo sounds like my worst nightmare. I used to volunteer at my son's orphanage (38 children all aged roughly 4-6yo) and after a half-day would come home drenched in sweat and unable to speak properly :haha:


AFM - Today it's my birthday and we have MOVEMENT :happydance::yipee: There's definate bumps'n'tickles going on in there!


----------



## Kirs_t

What a great birthday present maddy!! That is so exciting! 
Feeling those kicks and watching your bump wriggle is the best part of pregnancy x


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, I'd love to join u here! So many success stories it's heartwarming to read about all the bubs on their way. 

A little about me, as in my siggie, am 38 (39 in dec), OH is 45 in oct. started off with a couple of appts at mercy hosp (Melb), & then got a referral to private IVF. Had bloods, AFC & HSG done at mercy- all good. And OH's SA came back good too. The bew FS is also doing some chromosomal testing on me due to ny Mums history- difficulty getting pregnant & then 4 m/c between me & my sister. 

We've been ttc approx 12 mths 'properly'. I saw new FS a week ago, & although I went in thinking we'd try IUI maybe, I waked out having agreed to IVF! I didn't take much convincing of course- I have quite a few friends who have had successful IVF so it's not a huge leap mentally at this stage. 

The cost is freaking me out a little though..approx $10k altogether with about $4k back from Medicare. The FS basically said iui had 10% success rate & IVF 35%. She said I shouldn't waste time or money with iui bcos my chances are better with IVF. And that at this age my chances really are good, but the closer I get to 40, the numbers start plummeting. The FS has an amazing reputation so I am putting a lot of weight on her opinion. 

Can I ask u ladies, in ur experience am I better just going straight to IVF?? The FS said lots of girls want to try iui, but often it's bcos mentally they aren't ready to go there with IVF yet. Im nervous of the huge cost, & possibly getting to egg collection (after handing over the first $5k).... only to be told 'sorry, u had no decent eggs' or something to that effect???? 

I'd love u girls to weigh in & give me ur thoughts. Sorry if its all been asked before?


----------



## Take2

Hi juniper and welcome :) nice to see some new faces on here. 
Where are you going through? Your out of pocket seems high? I'm sure we were only out about $4000ish after Medicare. 
We tried IUI once, we though everything deserved at least one shot, we did one month of clomid too. I was prepared for IVF mentally, just had hoped we'd avoid the cost, IUI was a lot cheaper. It didn't work for us but afterwards I felt the method they used for predicting ovulation was not accurate and I wondered if this had been done differently we may have been successful. As it happens we ended up conceiving naturally so I guess everything happened the way it did and that's that really. Obviously we didn't expect a natural BFP but yet here we are :). 
Egg collection is a gamble. Some respond well and others don't we were lucky and got 13 eggs but only 7 fertilised and neither of my transfers were successful. 
Good luck, it's a tough journey but worth it in the end and there is plenty of advice here from all of us :)


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi Take2! Thanks for the welcome! The breakdown of the costs are the following, 

$8,335 cycle cost
$3,577 out of pocket (after Medicare rebate)

$700 bed fee (don't have private insurance)
$300 docs fee (I think that's wot it was??)

$????? Anaesthetist fees unknown which will b billed & come in the mail. 

So in total about $4500 out of pocket plus anaesthetist fees.

A little part of me is wondering if we should try IUI first? But the doc didn't seem keen- not that she was pushy at all, i was very impressed with her. but I asked her opinion & that was her opinion- dont waste ur time or money on iui. 

Do u know, do they give u the same kind of drugs for iui as with IVF?? I've started wondering is it smarter to try the iui bcos it's cheaper, purely to see how my body responds to them? Then at least u know for when u do the IVF? Does that make sense?? I'm worried about spending so much & getting a dud response.. It would make trying a second time harder financially. Whereas a failed IUI wouldn't be such a big deal financially?

Obviously I'm gonna have to talk to them about it. We have our counselling session tomoro so Ill ask then.

Massive congrats in ur natural bfp!! That's wonderful. If only we were that lucky!


----------



## Take2

Every clinic is slightly different and it can be trial and error finding the right drugs that your body responds to. In my case we just took Clomid for the IUI because I responded well to it, I didn't use injectables until we got to IVF, that's when you start a pile of meds. IUI is quite natural compared to IVF, its not very invasive at all. But I have read some women who have used injectables for IUI, perhaps their body doesn't respond well to Clomid.


----------



## Kirs_t

Welcome juniper! It's is a huge decision and pretty overwhelming when starting treatment- but pretty exciting too!! We didn't get offered the chance to try iui and went straight to ivf because of our diagnosis... But it might be worth a shot if you are ovulating ok and Dh has good sperm count! I guess it is a financial decision too- iui is alot cheaper but has lower success rates, so you might need quite a few cycles, which adds up in cost. Ivf is defn more invasive and I would say harder on the body... But you have a much higher chance of getting pregnant :) the drugs they use are different as far as I know- as in ivf, they want to over stimulate your ovaries to produce lots of eggs to collect, where as in iui they only want you to release your one or two eggs produced normally each month. The other good thing is- if you can get some embryos to freeze after ivf, it's alot cheaper and quite an easy process to do a frozen transfer. This has been a blessing for us as we will now have the chance to try for another baby in the future!

Keep us updated with what you decide and how you are going. I believe this is a lucky thread- so stick around :) xxx


----------



## Juniperjules

Thanks girls! 
Congrats to u too Kirst on ur bub!

I've spoken to my mum today who always makes me see sense. I've calmed down & am back to thinking that IVF is the way to go. I 'may' have a right blocked Fallopian tube (HSG was a painful disaster & we couldn't b sure if R tube was clear). So IUI could present problems there... 

Thank you for ur opinions & info ladies! Really helps loads!


----------



## Shazzamattaz

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining as well. I have been lurking on this thread for quite sometime now. I just didn't know when to actually share my journey. A bit about myself, I'm 33 and DH is 34 and we're from Victoria. We've been married for more than 9 yrs. Both DH and I love kids but we weren't ready to have our own until last year. Since I was a little girl, I always thought I'll be a Mum one day. My Mum and my eldest sister never had a problem getting pregnant so I thought I'd be the same. Boy, was I wrong! 
Early last year, my bestfriend urged me to see her fertility specialist. My FS said I have polycystic ovaries and he had me take Clomid and had timed DTD which didn't work. I personally think Clomid made me quite crazy at times and I hated taking it. After about 5 cycles on Clomid, my FS told us that we should move on to IVF as DH sperm's morphology was pretty low. We were both so angry when our FS told us about this as he never mentioned it before. DH had his sperm anaysis before we even started with Clomid and he never told us abt it! In hindsight, we figured our FS wanted to try if we can get pregnant with Clomid and timed DTD before we proceed with IVF. On my husband's birthday last year, he prayed for that one special gift, our very own baby. That same day, my SIL told us she was pregnant! I was absolutely gutted not because I wasn't happy for her but because we wanted it so badly and we just can't seem to get pregnant &#55357;&#56866; Worst, they weren't even planning to have a baby yet! That night we finally decided to start our IVF journey. In November, we started with the treatment. They collected 18 eggs, 15 fertalised and I had a day 2 transfer. 11 made it to freeze and our official test date was scheduled on the 24th of Dec. Unfortunately, I started bleeding on the 20th. I did a pregnancy test on the 21st in the off chance i was preggo even with the bleeding and I had a positive test! I called the clinic and was told to come in for a blood test. When the results came, I was told that it won't be a viable pregnancy (HCG was 37). We were absolutely devastated and on Christmas Eve, the clinic called after another blood test to tell me abt the chemical pregnancy &#55357;&#56877;. That was the most painful Christmas Eve we had to endure as our relos celebrated, blissfully unaware of our grief. Since then, I had 3 failed thaw cycles, the last one was so promising we thought it will finally happen. A week and a half ago, we were told that it was another failed cycle. We're taking a month break and hopefully in September, it'll be 5th time lucky and we will have our own little miracle! 
Oh dear, sorry for my very long story. I know that this thread is lucky and I am hoping some of this luck will rub off on me.


----------



## Take2

Hello Shazz and a big welcome. It really is exciting to see some new faces. You've had a rough trot mate and I'm hoping the good luck from this thread will roll your way. Look forward to hearing how things go for you. We had a failed cycle right near xmas, that was hard enough so I really felt for you reading your story. Would be lovely if you got lucky like me and got a natural BFP while taking a break x


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies!!!!! Long time no post but I've been checking in and keeping up to date with you all!!
Maddy- so great you're feeling those movements how amazing! It truly is the best part of pregnancy. We need an updated bump pic!

Kirsty- sorry you've been feeling shit. It's bloody hard work growing a person and you're doing a great job! Have you been stocking up on girls stuff? It is the best!

Take- I can't wait to hear about your gender scan... Not long now! I think girl. Any names? 

Chook- how's the 2ww going? When's your test day? Hope you're holding it together mate and sending good vibes your way.

Red and Aleja- how are your beautiful boys going? Hope your managing some sleep! 

Molly and Shaz welcome!! It's so nice to have some new faces on this thread..I really hope you stick around and catchy he good luck that's gone around here. 

As for me... Yohanna will be 7 weeks Tuesday and I can barely remember a time when she wasn't here. Had my first night back on the booze Saturday and it was just as AWESOME as I remember!!! Although those nights will be a lot fewer and further between now. And it's a pain in the butt expressing. Today I've spent the day in bed (slightly hungover) snuggling my baby and eating mcflurries. Bliss.


----------



## wishandwait

Oh and welcome Juniper!! Good on you got making the decision to go ahead with the ivf. We found we were much happier when we made our decision to go ahead with it.. It was finally out of our hands and it was a relief. 

And shaz- what was your dh's morphology? My dh's was 8% and we managed to concieve naturally after a failed ivf cycle so it's not impossible. We had to have icsi because of it though. Xx


----------



## Maddy40

Welcome Shaz :hi: I'm sorry that the TTC process has been so horrid. Honestly it really is cr*p sometimes what we have to go through :growlmad: DH and I had one MC at almost 12 weeks plus 2 early losses after IUI (very low/non-rising HCG) and each one made me feel like such a failure. Many of those here have been through similar and we are so glad you found us here :hugs:

Juniper hi to you too :hugs: We were one of those that probably 'needed' the IUI before IVF just to get our heads around things. Although of course now I know that IUI didn't work and IVF did, I *wish* we'd gone straight for the big guns. Hindsight is wonderful :haha: I know where you are coming from with costs. We ended up commuting to Westmead Fertility Centre in Sydney for that reason - out of pocket $1,450 versus $4,500 was a big difference to us.

Wish I just have to say GO GIRL. I am not a huge drinker but right now am crazing a cold glass of something white. Grrr.


----------



## Shazzamattaz

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcome. I may not have been actively posting on this thread before but reading all your pregnancy news kept my hope alive that someday we'll have our own miracle. 
Take - I know it's a bit late already but congratulations on your natural BFP!! Can't wait to hear if you're having a boy or a girl. So exciting! I'm still hoping that somehow we'll have a surprise natural BFP too but if we don't, we'll just keep trying. 
Wish - Wow, your beautiful Yohanna is 7 weeks tomorrow! Time does fly. She is so precious :) 
Re my DH's morphology, it's really low :( His analysis came back with only 3% morphology. His count was actually very high and motility was very good too but morphology was just too low which is why we had to do ICSI as well. My FS has basically ruled out the posibility of us having a natural BFP but we're still hoping we'll get lucky!
Maddy - The TTC journey is not for the faint hearted. I really admire everyone on this thread for soldiering on through the tough times. I cannot even begin to imagine the pain you went through after the miscarriages. You truly are an amazingly strong woman. 
Chook - Congrats on being PUPO!! I'm keeping everything crossed that we'll hear your amazing BFP news very soon :)
Juniper - Hi! I'm with Melbourne IVF and we paid just over $9k for ICSI and got abt $5,500 back from Medicare. However, our out-of-pocket would have been a lot higher if we didn't reach the medicare safety net threshold. Check out the medicare website for details re the 2013 threshold.
Sorry for the long post (again!). 
Hi to Kirst, Red and Aleja :) Hope all is well!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi ladies! Thanks for the welcome :)
We are hoping we don't need to go down the IUI/IVF track, as the costs are crazy and I don't think we can afford it. I haven't got private health insurance, so if it looks like we will have to then I will apply and wait the 12 months. 
Does anyone here have recommendations on good health cover which doesn't cost and arm as well as a leg, and will cover most the out of pocket costs?
Every time I have a look online at insurances I can't find enough info on how far the 'Assisted Conception/ IVF' actually will cover!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi Juniper, Molly and Shaz - its so good to have some new ladies popping in. I hope you guys stick around. You are the next round of bfps, I am sure!

Molly -i have fairly good private cover (well its actually a pretty basic package, but i say 'good' as in it still costs a bomb!) It covers maternity but it didn't actually cover much/ if any of our ivf at all.... the only thing it did save us a lot on - was the hospital costs for the egg collection. 

Shaz - it really is a tough road. I could relate to so much of your story and we also had a miscarriage at the end of last year. It's a tough gig this journey... But it will be so worth it for all of us! Are your frosties day 5 blasts? Will your cycle in sept be a frozen transfer too? I also hang on hope for a natural bfp one day (maybe for a chance at a second bub?) and I think its possible for us all. Take and Wish are great examples of it happening :)

Wish - It's so good to hear from you! Im glad you had a good night out and could let your hair down! You deserve it mumma. And what a nice way to spend a sunday, cuddling yohanna in bed. I have started buying and being given lots of girl things! Its pretty cool. I keep holding little outfits up to my stomach and still can't believe she is really on her way! My bump has blown out the last week or two, which is pretty cool. Mind you, I'm eating like it's an olympic sport, so its prob only half baby ;) 

Red and Aleja - how are those gorgeous boys going? Are you guys getting much sleep? I'd love some tips on those first few weeks - what to expect!

Take - you could prob help me out too :) How are you going? When are your gender scans again maddy and take? Have you girls had any more movement? Our lo is kicking so much now - and i love taking long baths and watching her go nuts in there. It's the best thing ever :)


----------



## Juniperjules

MollyNorwood said:


> Hi ladies! Thanks for the welcome :)
> We are hoping we don't need to go down the IUI/IVF track, as the costs are crazy and I don't think we can afford it. I haven't got private health insurance, so if it looks like we will have to then I will apply and wait the 12 months.
> Does anyone here have recommendations on good health cover which doesn't cost and arm as well as a leg, and will cover most the out of pocket costs?
> Every time I have a look online at insurances I can't find enough info on how far the 'Assisted Conception/ IVF' actually will cover!

Hey, I don't have private cover either. And from wot I've been told by friends who've been thru this b4 WITH private cover, as Kirst has said, it really doesn't cover any of the actual IVF stuff. Wot it does cover is the cost of the bed when u have an egg pick up, & I'm not certain but maybe also the docs & anaesthetist fees???? (not certain on that bit- the other girls in here will probably know). 

I also considered taking out cover but for us it wouldn't be worth the wait just to cover those things. 

Thank you SOOOOOO much to all of u girls for the warm welcome. It's really lovely having a place to go to talk about all of this x


----------



## Maddy40

Ditto the private healthcare - we have a very good package and it would only have covered the theatre fees for ER if we went thru a private clinic. Ultimately we didn't need it since ER was included at Westmead.


Kirst...first movements a couple of days ago but not much since. Or maybe it was just my wishful thinking since it was my birthday :shrug: My 20 week scan is on the 28th.


----------



## Take2

Hi Ladies:)

Wish- So nice to hear from you and good to hear you have settled into motherhood so well. Its been such a long time since I've had a night out drinking, we were off alcohol for the best part of 12 months before falling pregnant..trying to be healthy etc, I'm sure a couple of glasses of wine I'd be asleep under the table now lol

Molly- We looked into private when going through IVF but found we'd be spending more then we'd get back so we didn't even bother. Now I'm steadily approaching my public hospital birth experience, not that I mind, I had Keyara in the public system but that was in Canberra and the Wagga Base Hospital is pretty run down compared..oh well it may turn out to be better than i'm imagining.

AFM- Scan on Friday woot woot. Can't wait to find out if we're team blue or pink!! I had my first flutter of movement over a week ago, then nothing for days and now at night i am getting some consistent taps increasingly over the last few days. I got a big whack last night, it is so low though, just near my pubic bone. OH is trying to feel but he practically has to have his hands down my pants its so low...don't want him getting distracted and thinking I might be up for more lol, seriously this baby better move up a bit before my scan or it could get a little awkward...note to self must shave well Friday morning ha ha ha!!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks again girls! I have heard that private cover doesn't REALLY 'cover' IVF, so for me it would really be a waste of money rather than doing a basic coverage. Thanks for the input, much appreciated! 
I can't tell you how much I have come to appreciate having a forum like this to come to. I don't know anyone in my life who has trouble conceiving, so discussing this with you all is great <3


----------



## Juniperjules

Ladies, I know everyone in here has different sets of circumstances, so just wondering if anyones is similar to mine? 

Basically I'm 38, have had all the usual bloods, very regular cycles, no obvious issues. 

OH- SA was great. No issues. 

So on the face of things, no specific reasons why we aren't pregnant. Unexplained infertility I guess. Maybe we just need more time?? But I'm scared to wait until I'm any closer to 40 before doing IVF if that's gonna b the best option. Our FS says chances are good- & better to do it now than leave it till I'm closer to 40 which makes totally sense. 

Anyone else kind of similar? ie unexplained & in their late 30's?? & managed to get a BFP thru IVF?? I do have a friend who was similar to me (except she was 36), who got pregnant on her second cycle. And am wondering how often that happens??


----------



## Take2

Juniper- Not the same as you but a few similarities, I'm only 33 and OH is 36, I have a daughter from my previous marriage who was conceived within a few cycles so clearly I felt confident with my fertility. My partner had trouble conceiving with his ex wife, his SA wasn't perfect, count was pretty good, motility not too bad, morphology 8% which isn't ideal but not terrible. Our FS said he'd seen guys with 6 kids with much worse samples then OHs so he was surprised we had trouble. He ended up having IVF with his ex wife to have their daughter. I knew this so I guess we were prepared to struggle to conceive ourselves but I figured with my super fertility I would compensate where he lacked..hmm not sure how I figured this lol.
We actually fell after 2 months but it ended up being a chemical. After this our doctor said given that we were approaching our mid 30s, apparently long in the tooth fertility wise, and with OHs history he felt it best we sought specialist help sooner rather than later. 
We did try clomid and IUI before IVF and had one failed fresh and one failed frozen. Amongst all of this I kept the hope that maybe we could still fall the old fashioned way so continued temping and charting and every 2nd night DTD (exhausting but I was so scared I'd miss my window with my cycles being slightly irregular). So finally we got our BFP whilst on a break from treatment.
So my advice is, if there is no obvious explanation for your infertility I would still pursue treatment but don't throw the towel in on a possible BFP, it may happen, but I can understand time is a ticking so you don't want to put all your eggs in one basket (pardon the pun lol).
My ex and his wife had unexplained infertility and finally are now pregnant on their 4th IVF attempt and she is only 27...sometimes its just not easy for some people. Hang in there and this is the place to be for advice and support :)


----------



## aleja

Hi girls ! 
I'm so happy to see new 'faces' on the thread. Welcome to shazz, juniper and Molly 
And chook I can't believe you are double PUPO!!! Any stick testing coming up? I hope the rest of the frosties reached blasts too

Kirst, take2 and Maddy I love hearing your preggo updates - it won't be long before we have a whole batch of new birth announcements. 
Maddy what a beautiful gift for your bday having felt your baby- truly amazing ! 

Kirst get used to seeing the pink baby things and cot etc as you are bound to be inundated with baby things by the time bubs arrives. Our house now looks like a baby museum !!! 

Re: IUI - we went straight to IVF so I didn't have the option. I'm glad we did as we got a few frosties from the cycle which one is now our dear baby. 
Ivf meds are higher dosage than IUI as they want to stimulate lots of follies as opposed to one lead follicle.

Wish, your girl is so cute!! 7 weeks already -- can't believe it. 
What kind of baby is she? Marlon was a placid little tjing until a couple of days ago where he has started becoming fussy and unsettled . All he wanted to do yesterday and today is feed feed feed or he would cry cry cry !!! My nipples have taken a beating . Ouchy ! 
I have been reading Wonder Weeks which says 4-5 weeks is when babies take a developmental leap making them get all fussy. 

Re: preparing for newborn-- I think Kirst you asked -- every day is different but I think the first few days bubs will be sleeping a lot and be fairly compliment with feeding routines etc. you will be changing A LOT of nappies and washing baby clothes like crazy as they tend to spew on themselves or wee or poo themselves regularly. You will need countless number of wipes !!! They are very noisy when they sleep, grunting snuffling, groaning etc and it may make you worried that something is wrong but it's normal. Best of all you will be marvelling at your baby nonstop - all their facial expressions gestures are so cute.
I find that 'Baby love' by Robin Barker has been most useful book- it will become your reference book for everything x


----------



## Take2

Aleja so nice to hear from you, you sound so relaxed and loved up its lovely :) any pics of little Marlon? X


----------



## aleja

here are some photos! finally it worked
 



Attached Files:







photo-24.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









photo-28.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Take2

Oh Aleja he is so gorgeous..couldn't you just eat him :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh aleja!! What an adorable bub- he is absolutely gorgeous xxx

Take- only 2 more sleeps till your scan!

How's everyone else going?


----------



## Maddy40

Aleja - cute bubba :flower: Who does he look like?

Take - good luck at your scan. We've had to move ours to next Friday when I'll be exactly 20 weeks, because DH's roster changed :dohh:

Kirst - how's things?


AFM nothing exciting...DH actually ASKED to go to a baby shop yesterday :dance:. I lost him halfway through the store and by the time I found him he was obsessing over a Fisher Price swing/bouncer/music centre thing as well as one of those change tables that has the slide-out baby bath. Sigh. We also bought a secondhand Boori cot for DH to refinish (it's already been stripped back, just needs restaining). Busy week on the old bank account!


----------



## Take2

Hey ladies, 

Drum roll....its a girl!!! We are very excited, obviously we would have been happy either way but Keyara was keen for a girl. Her Dad's wife is having a boy and she wants to tell everyone she has 'a brother from another mother and a sister from another mister', she is so funny :) Was so lovely seeing little one moving her hands around, moving her head..at one stage she pursed her lips very clearly..was so cute. I'll get OH to upload the pics when he gets home..he is the IT expert not me lol.

How is everyone else going? Can't wait for your scan now Maddy x


----------



## Maddy40

CONGRATS Take :yipee: wonderful news and glad K is happy too :hugs: 

Our scan has been delayed to next Friday (20 weeks). Getting nervous now!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hooray for team pink!!! That is so so exciting take. I'm over the moon for you and your family. Can't wait for your scan next maddy!


----------



## aleja

Congrats Take - I love the phrase your daughter is using too. Let the shopping begin!!

And Maddy believe me babies are expensive little things..I'm sure your bank account will be screaming at you by the time he/she arrives

Re: Marlon I think he looks like his daddy but my DH thinks he looks like me. Lol


----------



## Take2

Aleja- He is a cutie either way :)

I can tell already that this bub looks like OH, she has the same forehead shape and nose, her profile is exactly like OHs daughter and doesn't look anything like Keyara, its amazing the detail you can see just in a scan :)


----------



## Take2

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag115/lil_211/8ee0b6ab-8d82-4e81-8fdf-b39392470edf_zps87d1afcf.jpg


----------



## Juniperjules

Wow Take!! Amazingly clear u/s photo!! Congratulations to you!


----------



## aleja

That is very clear -- her lips look very plump!


----------



## Take2

Aleja- that may be one thing from my side, my sister has very full lips :)


----------



## Maddy40

That IS a clear pic. I'm dying to see whether ours are that good on Friday :hugs:


----------



## Chook

What a amazing scan pic Aleja!!! Congratulations 
Cant wait to see your pic Friday Maddy!
I hope everyone else is doing well.
AFM- Ive tried my very best to stay offline and not dr google everything during this 2ww. My beta is tomorrow! I had a pregnal booster shot 1500 5 days again and I have been testing since. The last time we did this the line faded out fast in 4 days. This time ive been getting the same line pretty much every day but todays seems a touch darker.
I will post of pic of last times and this times to see what you think xox

this time

last time


----------



## Kirs_t

It's a great sign that it is not getting lighter chook! And looks very different from last time. I'm a poas addict, so id do another this arvo and see if its any darker :) good luck tomorrow - will be thinking of you!! Xxx

How is everyone else?

I'm actually feeling much better as third tri approaches! My next ob appointment is on Tuesday so will be good to check in! My biggest complaint is lack of sleep from aching hips and back. But in pretty sure that's cos I am on my feet all day at work. Being on mat leave!! Less that 10 weeks to go :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Chook yes the current batch of tests looks very different - in a good way. Good luck at your beta today :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Results are in! Beta is 87 for 13dp3dt!!! Good?? Bad?? I don't know or care lol. I'm pregnant and I can't do anything to prevent a mc so I'm just going to enjoy it!!! Xox


----------



## Kirs_t

YIPPEEE! A BFP chook! A huge congrats to you xxx I don't know about the beta - i think the only thing that matters is that it is doubling. When is your next blood test?
That is the best news :)


----------



## Chook

Thank you so much kirst! I have another blood test tomorrow. Once I see it rising I can get really excited!!! I hope you are still feeling better :)

Good luck with your scan today maddy. Can't wait to hear about it :)


----------



## Take2

Chook- yay that is awesome, Kirsty is right, one number means little its the doubling u want to see, but you are pregnant so good on you!!!
Maddy- good luck today, I'm so excited to hear how you go, don't forget to update us :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Cant wait to hear about the scan maddy! And your blood test chook!!

Happy Friday everyone :)


----------



## wishandwait

Congratulations chook that's awesome news!!!! So happy for you! 

Goodluck with the scan maddy I can't wait to find out!!! 

Happy Friday everyone else!! X


----------



## Maddy40

Chook - FANTASTIC, congratulations :yipee::yipee::yipee: 

AFM we are

Spoiler
TEAM BLUE :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Take2

OMG Maddy so exciting..I had a feeling you and I would be opposites..any scan pics to upload??

I caved and bought a few bits and pieces this morning, just some cheap all in ones and a couple of muslin wraps..tried to stay gender neutral as we all know they can get these things wrong but couldn't resist a cute purple t-shirt with "Daddy's Little Cupcake" on the front :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Congratulations on TEAM BLUE MAddy! That is so exciting xxx 

Love the little outfits Take :) We have been shopping up a storm since we found out. Plus my family and the girls I work with, seem to give this little bub a present at least once a week! 

Have you thought of any names Maddy and Take?

How did your blood test go chook?

How are the other ladies?

I became an Aunty again this morning!! My SIL gave birth to a little girl early today and we are heading up to the hospital to meet her soon :) Also my sister is preggo again - the first cycle after her chemical, so that is great news. Her hcg seems to be rising beautifully this time so I have everything crossed for her! She still wont get her amh tested, even though mine is dismal (though the fact she can conceive naturally is a good sign.) For any other ladies with low amh - have you found it has run in your family??


----------



## Maddy40

Chook....do you have your next BT results yet? :flower:

Take....good on you for shopping :thumbup: We won't start for another few weeks - have to pay the car rego this payday and the insurance next pay :wacko: After that! 

Kirst.....:nope: no names yet. DH and I may actually have our first real fight over it though! He wants to name him Leo (a perfectly fine name normally... except DH's reason for choosing it? It's his favourite brand of Thai beer...)

Wish....how are you :hugs:


AFM had a couple of issues (with me, not bub) identified at the scan and will be getting some more info on Tuesday. So finding it hard to celebrate today. Have washed & swept the floors, done every skerrick of laundry and scrubbed the bathrooms instead.....


----------



## Chook

Maddy, a boy how wonderful. I hope everything is ok and the issues aren't to serious with you
Kirst, congrats on becoming a Aunty!!!
My beta went from 87 to 227 so it's a doubling time of approx 35 hours! We are so happy

Hope everyone else is going great and thank you for everything xox


----------



## Kirs_t

Yippee chook! Fantastic news :) I have been thinking of you! That is a great doubling time. Did they transfer one or two? Twinnies?? :) xxx


----------



## Take2

Maddy- What did they find..unless you'd rather not say..but I hope its nothing too serious x

We are looking at more old fashioned/vintage names, pretty sure OH's family won't approve but we aren't telling anyone until bub is born because we don't want a negative reaction to sway our thoughts. OH is one of 5 and all his nieces and nephews have very American/modern names which I like but not what we will prob go with. His sister isn't backward in her opinion and I'm pretty sure she won't love the name we like, she'll get over it!


----------



## Chook

Thanks kirst, they transferred two so I'm not sure. I would have thought though if it was twins it would have be a higher number to start with :)

I love the vintage names too take! Never worry about what anyone else thinks. This is your ride :)


----------



## Kirs_t

I agree with chook- it's your ride take! Plus I think vintage names are beautiful. 

Hope you are ok maddy xxx let us know how it goes


----------



## Take2

Oh chook I ment to comment before how thrilled I am for you about your beta result.. Sorry, blame baby brain lol


----------



## Maddy40

Wish - your bub your choice of names and stuff everyone else :haha::flower: Traditional is not my cup of tea but I would never presume to tell anyone else what to do :nope: 

Chook - brilliant numbers :happydance: When will the clinic schedule your first scan? 7 weeks? 

AFM I had small fibroid at the beginning of IVF that wasn't a problem. By the 12 week scan it had grown and was classed as 'medium' sized but still not an issue provided it didn't grow more. Unfortunaely it appears to be enjoying the pregnancy hormones a bit too much & has since doubled in size between 12 and 20 weeks :nope: They also found I have low-lying placenta. In most women it corrects itself by 3rd tri. Hopefully mine will too, because unfortunately I already have all the major risk factors for placenta praevia (over 35, have undergone uterine surgery & have also had a D&C in the recent past).


----------



## aleja

Hi girls! 
Ooohhh another BFP!! Congrats chook that is wonderful news! When is your first scan?

Maddy go team blue!!!! I do love the name Leo it made our top 3
I am sorry about your fibroid and placenta issue. I hope Tuesday brings better news. 

Kirst, you are past V day now !!!! Yippee 

I'm lurking sometimes - DS keeping me very busy he loves feeding all day every day


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi Ladies,

Really need you help. After 4 ivf failures our two RE has now given up on us. I would really like to try Saizen and estrogen priming protocol due to my low DOR. My RE doesn't believe in this but I would like to try one last time with this protocol. It seems like many US older ladies has had luck with this.

I am now 33 years old but my results have been like a 45 year old lady. Anyone had luck within Australia being a hard case like me ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maddy40

Unlucky - welcome :hi: It sounds like you have had a rough trot indeed. I know that (on another board I'm on) there are quite a few Aussie ladies with doctors that are willing to try different approaches, including Saizen. Which city are you located in? I guess if you are in a smaller location then your choices might be limited. Either way, welcome to our little group :hugs:


----------



## Unlucky41

Maddy40 said:


> Unlucky - welcome :hi: It sounds like you have had a rough trot indeed. I know that (on another board I'm on) there are quite a few Aussie ladies with doctors that are willing to try different approaches, including Saizen. Which city are you located in? I guess if you are in a smaller location then your choices might be limited. Either way, welcome to our little group :hugs:

Hi Maddy 

Thanks for the welcome. I am in Sydney hence there are many clinics but none that I know of that would try estrogen priming protocol. It seems like it is good for poor responders like me. What protocol have you tried?


----------



## Maddy40

Unlucky I've only done IVF through the one clinic in Sydney but I do know some doctors there do have protocols using Saizen. I just did a regular long down-reg cycle, no extras though, so I'm not much help!


----------



## Unlucky41

Maddy40 said:


> Unlucky I've only done IVF through the one clinic in Sydney but I do know some doctors there do have protocols using Saizen. I just did a regular long down-reg cycle, no extras though, so I'm not much help!

Hi am looking into estrogen priming protocol - there is a doctor in Brisbane that will consider anything and one of the protocol is estrogen priming protocol. You can't book him until March 2014 !!! He seems to be really good. I guess I am heavily thinking of donor eggs and really want to try one last time with my own eggs before going down this route.

All to the best to you ! When are you cycling next ?


----------



## Maddy40

Unlucky41 said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> All to the best to you ! When are you cycling next ?
> 
> :flower: I sent you a PM, hope it arrived!
> 
> Thankfully I am done and dusted with IVF and am currently 20 weeks 5 days pregnant :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Maddy40

How is everyone? Having a good weekend?


----------



## Take2

Hey Maddy and everyone else. I've been crook all week with a cold that has turned into a chest and throat infection, not fun. On antibiotics now so hopefully on the improve. Officially past half way now, woo hoo! How's everyone else?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- how is everyone?

Take I'm sorry you've been so sick! I hope your able to rest up and everyone is taking good care of you x

All good for me- we've had a nice quiet weekend, which is good as the next few weeks of work will be insane! And I have to go to school events both sat and Sunday next week :(

We had our 26 week ob appt last week, which went really well. She is measuring ahead at this stage and everything looks good! Next up in blood tests in a week and then 30 week check up after that.

We have booked a 3d scan in 2 weeks (ill be close to 29 weeks) so looking forward to having a peek inside and seeing how much she's changed!

What's everyone else's news?


----------



## AngieBrown

Hi Everyone,

I'm a newbie to this forum and with 186 pages of comments I have not had time to read through everything, but I'm also in Melbourne and have been trying to conceive for the past 3 years. In April this yer I had a laparoscopy and they found a 7cm chocolate cyst, so I had a hysteroscopy to remove it. The doctor then gave me 3 months to try naturally, and if I didn't fall pregnant I was told I had to start IVF treatments. Well I didn't fall pregnant.
I went to a free IVF seminar with Melbourne IVF but my specialist is associated with Monash IVF and I have an appointment with him this Tuesday to get the ball rolling.
I'm scared about the whole thing really. I do not have any children and I am currently 39. I'm a bit worried that my endometriosis will prevent me from ever getting pregnant and I'm not sure I can cope with period pain each month for much longer, so I really hope IVF works for me.


----------



## Maddy40

:hi: Welcome Angie and good luck with your appointment. I think (for me) the lead-up to IVF, all the tests etc was much more stressful than the actually process itself. I hope you find some success :hugs:

Take sorry you're feeling cruddy :flower: Hope the antibiotics do the trick. Hard to believe we're now more than "half-baked" hey :haha: 

Kirst gosh I feel like time seems to be going quickly in your pregnancy and then realise I'm only 6 weeks behind you - eek where do the days go :shrug: Boo for school events next weekend :growlmad:

AFM went to BigW for some knickers last week & walking past a rack of clothes thought I'd poke around - well turned out they were all maternity clothes at 60% off, so I got nearly 10 items for about $80 including a really great denim skirt and a couple of dresses I can use for work. I love the pregnancy clothes in the Cosmo pregnancy mag but I can't justify spending much since we won't be pregnant again. I then went home and my new preggo exercise pants had arrived, which is great as my regular ones are cutting me in half. Funny that they cost the same as the whole bag of cheap stuff, but then I'll probably get more wear out of them :happydance:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls, and welcome angiebrown! Sorry to hear ur endo gives you so much pain- it must be awful. Hopefully you will be preggers soon with IVF & then u can wave goodbye to period pains for 10 months! I'm also with monash, was just about to start our first cycle in abut a week and a bit, but were postponing till next cycle which will be in oct. my OH has to go away for work and we would be running the risk of AF arriving early &/or me responding quickly to the drugs and needing to do an EC on cd 11 & him not being here! We were told we could freeze some sperm but neither of us really feels comfy with that idea. And to be honest, for our first cycle it only seems right that he should at least be in the same state if I conceive! So October it is!

Maddy- I always casually wander past the maternity stuff in BigW just for a little look-see... Often there's nothing interesting but I bought a really nice and comfy bonds maternity jumper last year by mistake (not realising it was maternity!) so now I always check just in case!


----------



## Kirs_t

Welcome Angie! I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. It's pretty daunting, but also exciting to think that very soon you could be pregnant! I really hope the ivf works for you.

Jupiner - That is great news about starting in October! That is so soon :) I agree that it will be alot better to have your OH with you - it is quite a journey and so good to have him by your side while you cycle.

Maddy - great job on the maternity clothes! I have tried not to buy much either - but it is getting harder and harder to get dressed for work in the morning :) I am still stretching and squeezing into work outfits that really dont fit! I only have 6 more working weeks to go... so i really dont want to buy anything new!

I agree - time is flying by! 6 weeks behind me is nothing at all :) I can't wait to hear the good news for us and take .... and the new ladies to come!!

I will try to attach a bump pic soon (when i can figure out my computer!) Getting lots of kicks in the guts and even woken up at night by her aerobics in there. I have to admit it still makes me feel butterflies of excitement, even at 2am!!


----------



## Kirs_t

27 week bump pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Take2

Ok I will have to do a bump pic now, I swear I'm the same size as you and almost 7 weeks behind, quite convinced I'm growing a monster lol. 
Still so sick, onto my 10th day now, new antibiotics and a ventolin puffer too, hate all these drugs but I am seriously so bloody crook it's not funny. 
Hi to everyone, will write more when feeling more human x


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!

How's everyone going?? Have any of the new ladies started their cycles?

How are you Maddy and Take? Are you feeling any better Take?

How are the mummas?

All is good for me! 28 weeks and the bump is growing rapidly :) Had some pretty uncomfortable braxton hicks this week. My whole belly goes hard and I can barely stand up or walk! Anyone had anything like this? It doesn't really hurt, so I'm assuming its just part of third tri - but will ask my OB in a couple of weeks when I see him. 

Getting pretty excited knowing that its not too long until we will meet her now! We have a 3d scan booked on thursday so will share some pics :)

xxx


----------



## Take2

Hey Kirsty,

I don't remember have braxton hicks with Keyara and none so far this time, I know a lot of people do get them though and they can be very uncomfortable so I hear so I'm sure its all normal. So exciting your in your final stretch :)
I'm STILL sick, much better then last week but not over it yet. I was still feeling crappy on Friday, I hadn't slept well and was a little hormonal. Ended up dropping in to the clinic, told the girl I didn't have an appointment but had been so sick and although I was prob worried about nothing I wanted to make sure bub was coping ok. They sent me to the maternity floor at the hospital, they were so lovely, I had a midwife and doctor check me, blood pressure, urine, doppler and even did a scan just to put my mind at ease. Bub was as happy as ever and not at all concerned with my rotten virus so I left feeling very reassured and thrilled with the staff :)
Look forward to hearing how your scan goes on Thursday Kirsty and hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh take- that is awful that you are still feeling so sick! I'm glad you went in and were able to be reassured that bub is all good!
Hope you're resting up and everyone is taking good care of you xxx

I'm actually at my hospital atm too- ended up calling about all the cramps and tightenings and they said to come in for monitoring. It's not labour- that goodness! But some irregular contractions which they said is irritable uterus. Just got to keep and eye on it and rest up! Hope she's not planning an early arrival!!


----------



## Take2

Good that you got it checked Kirsty, better take it easy for awhile, much much too early for little one to arrive!


----------



## aleja

Hey girls ! Sorry I haven't been on in a while.... Boy I am busy!!! But am loving it , Marlon is now 8 weeks and a happy little baby. Loves his milky.

Yes I had braxton hicks where my tummy would go rock hard and feel very uncomfortable - I found if I ate too much or became dehydrated it was worse--! Drink plenty of water.
Love the bump stories girls... I miss my bump now 

ms Red and wish how are you ?

Hello to new gals xx


----------



## aleja

Oh I'm sorry I just reread the scares Take and Kirst have had... Am glad all okay with you. It's hard to relax when you are feeling sick and getting worrying symptoms.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies! Have been MIA, went down south to visit my mum for a few days :hugs:

Take - hope you are back to 100% soon! 

Kirst - those BH cramps sound horrid. Not looking forward to that.

Aleja - brilliant that you & M are doing so well.

Juniper, Angie, Unlucky - hope you are all okay too :)


----------



## Take2

I'm finally feeling human again. Away for the weekend in Bright, really pretty town. My bump is HUGE, must take a pic, I look much further along than I am, growing a monster here lol
How was your trip Maddy?
So nice to hear from you Aleja, can't believe how quickly time has past since you had Marlon :)


----------



## Maddy40

Take, the trip was brilliant. I even got to do some shopping at the Pea in a Pod outlet shop in Collingwood - WELL worth the visit as they had shirts from $15 and I got formal work pants for not much more. Brilliant shop ('specially after Canberra since we only have Target and BigW).


----------



## Kirs_t

Glad to hear you're feeling better take! Enjoy your weekend- can't wait to see a bump pic.

Great that your trip was wonderful maddy! Good job on the maternity clothes and I can't wait to see your bump too!

Can't believe how far along the three of us are getting now! Time is definitely flying :) 

Our scan on thurs went great!! We saw her open her eyes, stick her tongue out and even kick herself in the face and then frown. Completely amazing!


----------



## Maddy40

Kirs_t said:


> We saw her open her eyes, stick her tongue out and even kick herself in the face and then frown.

 :haha::laugh2:


----------



## babypizazz

Aleja, Marlon is gorgeous! Such a lucky mummy x


----------



## Take2

Hey ladies!!

Kirsty- What a detailed scan, how lovely, do you have any more now?

Maddy- How are you feeling?

AFM all good here, my back seems to be constantly aching now, I have accepted thats prob the way its going to be now until bub is born. Not much fun but thats pregnancy for you. Otherwise same old same old, I have another appointment next Friday, not too sure what for, I have a couple of extra squeezed in because I'm negative blood type and have to have anti D shots..yet another joy lol

Hi to everyone else out there xx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi gals, happy Friday :flower: I'm 6 months today :happydance: Have posted a bump pic on my journal - gosh at 20 weeks I looked fat but now at 24 weeks I look enormously pregnant!!!

Am off to book my GD test for next week. Take have you done yours yet?


----------



## Kirs_t

Good luck for the GD test Maddy - and happy 6 months :) xxx

Hope your appointment goes well Take! Would love to see a bump pic from you too! I know what you mean about the back pain! I have found a body pillow at night has made the world of difference for me - have you got one?

All is going well for me too - 30 weeks on MOnday! Yippee! I see my OB next week too and I'm looking forward to asking him about all the braxton hicks! ouch. Bub is cooking great though and it's so cool to see her dancing around in my belly. Yesterday at school, the kids were doing singing practice and it sent her into a frenzy! I think I'll have a dancing baby on my hands :)
Take - the scan we had the other day was a 'just for fun' It wasn't medically necessary, but we just paid to have some good pics taken and a good look inside. I think that's why we saw so much as the scanning lady basically spent 30 mins showing us her face and watching all her movements. It's totally over the top I'm sure - but we are pretty overexcited first time parents ;)


----------



## aleja

Hey ladies, welcome to baby pizzazz I'm so glad you are here on the thread x


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies!! It's been a long time since I've posted we've been so busy but I check in always for your updates and I'm so happy you're all going so well..not long till we welcome some more babies and hopefully some more bfps!!! Yo is getting big!! Kinda..she's actually pretty little still haha! Just hot 9.5lbs at 12 weeks! Love to all xxx 

Ps.. Your bump is awesome maddy and we need more bump pics from everyone!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Maddy40

Wish...gorgeous! What a lucky mumma you area :flower::hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

She is absolutely adorable wish! so good to hear from you xxx

You too Aleja- hope you and Marlon are doing great!

How are the new ladies? Has anyone started their cycles?

Keep the bump pics coming Maddy and take! I will put one up this week too- I have really popped out this week as I realised when I tried to paint my toes! It looked like I let a preprimary kid free in the art room ;)


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,

Wish- that little one is to die for..she is so cute!!

Maddy- Love the bump pic, I will have to pull my finger out and post one i know!!

Kirsty- OH has been painting my toenails for me for the last month lol. He does quite well. I cannot wait for the weather to warm up a bit, socks and shoes are such a challenge, just want to wear thongs and ballet flats!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! 
So I had my ob appt this morning and it didn't go as well as usual! Nothing too dramatic at the moment, but it turns out I am growing a whopper! She has measured around 2 weeks ahead for ages, but the ob was never concerned, but today after doing all the measurements, he was like 'well we have a bit of a problem.' Apparently she is quite humongous and he started talking about c section for when we reach term! This really upset me cos I have always had my heart set on a natural birth.... And I know it's still early days, but I picked this ob as he has a good reputation for natural deliveries. So kind bummed he's talking c section- he did say 'you can still try to push out a 12 pounder. Though some will say its unwise, I won't stop you.' :dohh:
Anyhoo - we will have an ultrasound in2 weeks to get some more accurate measurements and in the mean time, I'm quietly hoping she will decide to make an early appearance before she grows too big for my poor vagina! Obviously not yet- but anytime after 36 weeks would be nice- if she's ready and healthy of course! 
Other news was that I have pretty low iron and nearly anaemic, so have the joy of starting some of those wonderful iron supplements. They should do the trick though- after the d&c in jan I had really low iron and levels were back to normal by the time I fell preggo with this giant bundle of joy.

Anyone else had experience or know people who have had really big babies? What happened for them. Is it worth tying al a naturale?


----------



## Take2

Ultrasounds are well known for not predicting accurate size, I wouldn't agree to a c section just yet...I would bet when you have her she's no where near as big as they are suggesting, I hear these stories all the time


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks take! I am defn not agreeing to a c section. I don't have gd or any other complications, so will trust my body until it suggests otherwise :) and I agree about size measurements... Have heard heaps of stories about them getting it wrong! Fingers crossed :) kind of annoys me that the ob made us worry and even suggested c section at such an early stage!


----------



## Take2

Yeah plenty of time left before needing to worry about size. Obviously c section has to be the way to go sometimes but I have a friend who is short, petite and generally little and birthed her 11lb bub naturally without a drama at all, and have known tall broad hipped girls struggle to push out a 6lb, work that out! The human body is a mystery!


----------



## Maddy40

Kirs_t said:


> ....hoping she will decide to make an early appearance before she grows too big for my poor vagina!...

:shock::shock::shock::shock: Oh my!

My niece was nearly 10lb and they knew from about 30 weeks that they were having a C-section due to size. Plus SIL had gest diabetes and was morbidly obese (even before she got pregnant) so they didn't want to risk any additional health issues.


AFM am 25 weeks today...have my 26 week appointments next week - midwife & the high-risk medical unit scan & Ob appointment. FX that blasted placenta has lifted or I might be C-sectioning with you, Kirst!


----------



## wishandwait

Kirsty I wouldn't worry too much, I was measuring 7 weeks ahead at one stage and told I was going to have a toddler.... Even in labour they were like 'this is a whopper' then they pulled her out and she had a tiny head and was 7.4lb! Take it with a grain of salt seriously!! I had a shit load of fluid and that's why my fundal height was so far ahead. 

Good luck too maddy..hopefully no cesar for you too xx


----------



## aleja

Hey wish! I am glad you are well - your girl is a real cutie

Kirst, I agree with the others , ultrasounds are not always accurate - I too was measuring 2 weeks the whole pregnancy and was told my OB he would be a big baby. It was a load of crap as Marlon was very small sized in the end and my vajajay coped fine .

Maddy good luck with the scan


----------



## aleja

Oh and wish, how are you going with it all? Is Yohanna a good sleeper, and are you breast feeding etc? Marlon is a pretty content baby - I breast feed with formula top ups. This works well for me and baby loves it as feeding is his favourite thing.


----------



## Take2

Lucky you Aleja, hope I get a content one, that's what I ordered anyway lol


----------



## Kirs_t

Great to hear from you aleja and wish! Thanks for reassuring me... Pretty much everyone I have spoken to now has said the same thing- estimating weight is a load of crap :) so no more nightmares of giving birth to a toddler- back to enjoying pregnancy!

So good to hear Marlon is a content lil bub! I hope ours is like that too :) how's the bf and everything going? Wish, yohanna is absolutely gorgeous too!! Such cute pics x

Maddy and take- how are you guys feeling? I'm 31 weeks today and starting to get pretty excited. Ob appts are fortnightly now and go to weekly next month! Keep wondering how long till we meet her :)


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst...glad you are back to feeling okay.

While I am enjoying being pregnant (esp. now I look it!) I must admit I am absolutely terrified about everything that's coming up (pain/labour/recovery/breastfeeding).


----------



## Take2

Don't stress Maddy, just enjoy the ride, it all goes so quickly. 

Kirsty I'm glad you're feeling reassured, not long for you now, on the home stretch :)

AFM- I've just had my sister and my 2 and 4 year old nephews here, phew that's exhausting, they are very cute but non stop. 
I am looking quite big, I know this as when strangers ask how far along I am they raise their eyebrows with surprise at my answer. Everyone says I'm all belly though which is reassuring. Despite this my fundal height is measuring a week behind so work that out. Aside from the sore back I'm really good :)


----------



## Taylah

hi everyone, just wanted to pop in & say hi ! so happy to see some beautiful bubs & equally beautiful bumps, Harper is 9 months old now & so much fun , she says dada , mama & hi, she waves & claps too, she is such a delight & very healthy no problems after her horrible start to life, stay well much love to you all xx
 



Attached Files:







P1010007.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Maddy40

Taylah what a cutie patootie you have there! 

How is everyone's weekend going :flower: I'm working so it feels like Monday to me :wacko:


----------



## Take2

Taylah- what a gorgeous little munchkin. She is so big and grown up, so lovely hearing from you and hearing how well you both are. 

I've just finished my paper work for mat leave and sent it off this morning, yay only 9 weeks left, all the customers keep commenting I must be finishing soon, they can't believe I'm not due till Jan, i am so big!


----------



## Maddy40

Gosh you're organised, Take. Lucky the earliest my office wants paperwork is 30 weeks. Are you taking the govt Paid Parental Leave as well?


----------



## Kirs_t

Taylah! What a gorgeous little girl! She is absolutely beautiful. So good to hear from you and that things are going well.

Maddy and take- how are you ladies going? Great news that the count down to maternity leave is on take! Maddy, when will you finish up? I was meant to be going back to work for three more weeks tomorrow but I am so glad I made the decision to finish early. All the stress and anxiety I had, has disappeared! I feel slack, cos I know most people work way longer- but it's defn right for my body! 

I'm enjoying the sunshine this weekend and am just heading out for brunch with some girlfriends. Then catching up with the family for dinner... My poor sister is 11 weeks preggo now and has horrendous morning sickness! Our kids will be in the same school year which is really nice. Unfortunately she just got a letter saying that she's not accepted into the midwifery led family birthing centre. She has some weird antibodies in her blood as she is a positive blood type and her husband (and prob baby ) are negative. Not too sure what it all means yet, but she will have to go through the high risk ob at the women's and children's hospital. Anyone know anything about this??


----------



## Take2

Hey ladies,

Maddy- My company only provides unpaid maternity leave (stupid), pretty much just hold my job for me. I do have approx 30 weeks of long service leave I can take and then I hope to get the government parental payment too. I only work as a casual but providing you do enough hours you can get it and I think I am eligible. 

Kirsty- I am negative blood type, when I had Keyara they had to check her blood type straight away, she was positive so I had to have an injection so my body didn't create anti bodies just in case our blood had crossed. I also had the shot after my miscarriage and when i spotted in the first tri this time. I have to have regular blood tests to check to see if there are any anti bodies but so far mine have all been fine, I also have to have another injection, maybe 2 in the third tri. I presume your sister has already had her blood and the babies blood cross and has already built antibodies, therefor she'd be at an increased risk of miscarriage or the baby having some minor issues when born. They'll just need to keep an extra close eye on her but fingers crossed she'll have no major issues.


----------



## aleja

Hi gals I'm getting excited about you ladies reaching the home stretch, it's all gone so quickly . 

Kirst it was a good decision finishing early... Get all the rest you can - you will need the reserves when bubs arrives!!! 
I hope your sister's well cared for by the women's hospital.

Maddy, it's funny how excitement about the baby gets replaced by fear as the pregnancy comes to an end but it will all be okay. You will know what to do when the time comes . 

Take, 30 weeks of long service!! Wow that's brilliant .. Can you take it at half pay?

Taylah, your girl looks so happy!! I'm so pleased that she is happy and healthy. Will you celebrate her first bday? 

Marlon is now 12 weeks and things are definitely getting easier - the breast feeding and settling etc. the boy is also starting to sleep longer stretches at night, only waking up once to feed. I will enjoy it will it lasts !


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi lovelies :)

Sorry I have been MIA, been so busy with our little man. He is 12 weeks old and starting to smile and giggle, absolutely priceless.

Hi to all the new girls and congrats on all the new bfps :)

Great to see all the bumps are still growing :)

Going to write up my birth story in my journal today, but my little man has just woken up so will do it in a couple of hours.

Xxx


----------



## Take2

Nice to hear from you Miss Red, any pics of the little fella? :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Here are a couple of pics :)

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/Mobile%20Uploads/image-5.jpg

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/Mobile%20Uploads/image-4.jpg

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/Mobile%20Uploads/image-3.jpg

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/Mobile%20Uploads/image-2.jpg


----------



## Take2

Omg he is really adorable, fantastic pics :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Love the pics!! What a cutie :) xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can't believe you only have 7 and a bit weeks to go Kirst! So exciting :dance:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! How's everyone going? 

Any of the new ladies started a cycle? Would love to hear how it's going!

Love the mummas popping by! What gorgeous bubs xxx

How are you going maddy and take? We are all on the home stretch now :)

I had an ob appt yesterday which was interesting.... On Sunday I got out of bed and had a big gush (sorry for tmi) of brown blood! Was a bit worried, but it seemed to stop by mid morning and my friend who is a midwife, said not to worry unless there is more blood or pain. So I just continued on as normal- so I saw the doc the next day (yesterday) and mentioned it- he said it was most likely the 'show' and could mean early labour! Wth???!! He also said that it is very possible nothing more will come of it and that I will still be preggo well into December, but that I need to be aware that it might happen. Anyhoo- then he checked the usual things and bp has also shot up! I am normally 120/60 or less and was up to 160/85 so need to keep and eye on that too. She's still measuring really big- but hasn't engaged yet, which is a good sign for labour not starting this soon!

So I left feeling slightly concerned and then realised my next appt is not till 8/11 but I figure I can just call if anything happens in the meantime. I feel completely fine and have no symptoms (less bh than usual!) so I am thinking she will keep cooking for a lot longer yet! It really is too early and even 2 more weeks would make a huge difference. will just take it easy for now and knowing the universe I bet I'm still preggo at Christmas :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

We're good over here :)

Wow a show already?? They say that it can happen anywhere from 30 weeks! I lost my plug and had my show after my waters broke. Just try and relax and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Gosh pretty soon this is going to be the post-IVF thread (or maybe the second-timers) if some new members don't give us some news soon haha:) 

Oh Red, gorgeous pics :thumbup: Bubba is gorgeous - those eyes are going to draw the women in!!! Were the photos professionally done? 

Kirst, gosh early labour (swallow....) I haven't even bought anything except the pram/cot/bath...I am totally in denial :blush: My excuse is that my baby shower is Wednesday so I'm waiting to see what I still need after that.

Take, hope you are well...


----------



## Kirs_t

Hehe maddy- denial is not such a bad thing!! Pretty sure that's what I'm in after the ob appt yesterday ;) how exciting your baby shower is Wednesday! Let us know how it goes! 

I've actually decided not to have a baby shower - life just seems so busy and we have 3 weddings to go to in November! Ugh I barely have any clothes that fit, let alone wedding attire haha!

I agree miss red- those eyes are just gorgeous! What beautiful pics. I'd like to get some professional snaps done when bubs is born. Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I agree Maddy it is going to be a post IVF thread :haha: DH and I have made our appointment for our next cycle. Hoping to have a retrival around Sep-Oct next year then go on our cruise in Dec then have a frostie put in Jan 2015 :)

Hope you have a great time at your baby shower. I waited to see what I got before I bought stuff. The only this I had lay-byed was pram, cot, change table, tall boy and car seat.

Wow 3 weddings Kirst, and all in the same month!!

Lucky for me my DH loves photography and he took the photos :) except for the one with him in, which I took but he set the camera up for me :haha:

He took some amazing photos in theatre, we have pics of Lincoln coming out, bit like watching a movie :)


----------



## Take2

hi all :)

Goodness Kirsty, a show already that is early!! Not that I'm an expert, I never had one with Keyara, or lost my mucus plug. Will be interesting to see how this labour goes, hopefully not 9 days overdue again..not that I want to go too early either. Its in the hands of fate I guess.

Not much to tell here, I have been organising a hens weekend for a friend I will be bridesmaid for in March, we set the hens for the 9th November because both myself and the other bridesmaid are due in late January, unfortunately the bride text me this morning to tell me her father died yesterday. Its always sad to loose a parent but more so with her wedding so close, casts a shadow over the whole thing, haven't had a chance to ask her yet but wondering if we might cancel the hens now.

Other than that I did a charity walk on Sunday, 5.5km, was all good until the last 1 or 2 kms, my belly was so tight and painful, I'm clearly too unfit. I think its braxton hicks cause I've had that feeling the last few days, I didn't have BH with Keyara so this is new for me.

Maddy- Look forward to hearing about your baby shower :)

Hi to Miss Red and anyone else out there still looking in on us xx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh gosh the baby shower was amazing. I work with a truly wonderful bunch of people - my entire car boot was full of bags of presents. Basically they just asked what items I already had, and the colour scheme of the nursery and they went for broke. We got a voucher for a family portrait, a bouncer, nightlight, mobile, cot linen and blankets, muslin wraps, bibs, baby toiletries, bulk box of Huggies and wipes and a huge bag full of about 50 little items (like a dummy holder, nail clippers, baby music CD, baby hair brush set, etc). I am so humbled, I was almost in tears as I was opening everything!


Edited on Thurs to add: 28-week scan was brilliant and all the issues identified at the 20 week scan have resolved. Bing was floating around, head-down and sucking his thumb :) Onwards and upwards.....next scan will be 1 week before Xmas, at 36 weeks.

Have loaded the pic to my journal.


----------



## Take2

Hi everyone!!

Well we thought we had settled on a name and now it seems to be popping up everywhere and I'm not keen on a name that is common..so now we have had a rethink. I think we have found an alternative but OH is PAINFUL!! I suggest something, he says he likes it, I think we've decided and then he says 'just because I say I like it doesn't mean its the one'. I keep reminding him that we actually need to pick something, we can't change it everyday, why is he being so difficult, I thought the woman was supposed to be the one who got all nutty over baby names. I refuse to be one of those women who still haven't named the baby after its born! And we both agree that it isn't something that anyone else should have an opinion on so we are keeping our ideas between the two of us. After 2 hours of searching and discussion last night he finally agreed to one, but I hope it wasn't just out of exhaustion..argh wish he'd just be confident in a choice..he can be such a bloody woman sometimes lol.


----------



## Miss Redknob

My DH was like that and I would suggest so many names and he would say "no", I would get so frustrated. He originally said no to the name Lincoln and now says that no other name would have suited him lol

And yes men are painful :haha:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hehe- I know what you mean! My Dh was adamant that we could not possibly name her until she was born and saw what she looked like!! But as it turns out we had a list of possible names and one of them has stuck! We call her that now instead of 'the baby' so it really does feel like her name! It's just tricky now- not slipping up and letting our family know. We want it to be a surprise :) 

Can't wait to hear her name take! You too maddy! And miss red- I love Lincoln... My best friend is considering that if she has a little boy!

How's everyone going? Mummas? Preggie ladies? Any new ladies cycling?

All good for me! Absolutely no signs of early labour after the bleeding. If anything, I've had less braxton hicks than usual so feeling good! Been doing lots of yoga. Started antenatal classes at our hospital and also did an evening at the yoga school. Was a bit hippy but really awesome and gave Dh so much confidence and info on being a birth partner :)


----------



## Maddy40

We've found a name we can both live with but I'm on the hunt for something I like better.


----------



## wishandwait

Oh wow so much going on!! Not long left for you pregnant ladies!! I can't believe how quick the time is going ! You guys struggling much? The last bit is definitely the hardest!

Red and Alejandro your tiny boys are growing super fast!! And aleaja Yo is great on the boob thank god, from all the trouble of her getting here was such a relief to have something go easy! In saying that she's shocking putting on weight and is on the 5th percentile. She's also a shocking night sleeper.. She great during the day though and so cheeky! 
Maddy we'll be back on the ttc wagon in December so won't be a completely post IVF thread for long! So happy your issue are sorted too..
You guys getting nervous about the labour?

Any more cycle news from anyone else? Chook? Hopeful cat ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kirs_t

Ah wish! What a gorgeous photo! Yo is just so cute !! So you guys will be ttc this December?? That is very exciting! You'll have to keep us posted- 

Red- are you and Dh ttc again soon too?

Any more pics of marlon aleja? 

Can't believe how big and gorgeous your bubbas are getting :)

How are you going maddy and take?

I had an ob appt today that was pretty stressful. Had two more small bleeds the past week so going for scan next wed. I really like to know details and my doc is very vague and noncommittal when answering questions! He is still concerned about size as well as bleeding and bp and said not much more than 'we need to cross our t's and dott our i's now, I think you're going to be a tricky one.' So of course I have no idea what that means and am more worried now than when I went in to the appt. will let you know how scan goes!


----------



## Take2

Hi Ladies,

Kirsty- I am one of those annoying patients that demands everything be explained to me in detail..I wouldn't accept his evasive answers. I'm sure everything will be just fine, hang in there, only a couple more weeks till you are full term and you can relax a little. So excited you're nearly there!! I'm eager to hear how your next appointment goes xx

AFM- Gestational diabetes test was normal, blood pressure is normal and bump measuring appropriately so all good at this point. Have to travel 5 hours to the coast for OH's uncles funeral on Thursday, not looking forward to that but these things happen and of course we have to go.

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Wish... how utterly cute is Yo!? :flower: You'll be TTC again before I've even popped this one out! Re: labour - I'm going with the "head in the sand" approach :) It feels weird not to be researching, since I'm an obsessive planner and list-maker in my normal life. But pregnancy hormones are making me very anxious and the moment I start to think ahead about major events I develop problems sleeping and start getting very worked up about all sorts of little things that don't matter. 

Kirst... not long to go, I hope the docs are able to alleviate your worries - or at the very least give you a date that they want to bring bub out, so at least you can plan :hugs:

Take... Oh 5 hrs travel, not fun! I can barely spend the 30 mins in the car to drive to work at the moment. Am finding it hard to breathe properly when I sit! 

All's well here. Passed GD test with flying colours, still walking 7km most days (albeit more slowly). I was carrying really low until about a week ago and in the space of a week everything seems to have moved right up under my ribs. Thus the problem I mentioned above with breathing when I sit! Consequently I've also grown out of most of the non-maternity tshirts that I was still wearing :haha: Bing doesn't kick much at all and at every scan he's just floating around in there sucking his thumb and holding his willie :dohh::blush: Such a boy! 73 days until EDD!


----------



## Chook

Hi girls, well I've been MIA! I've tried to stay away from dr google, forums etc so I wouldn't stress myself out. I'm 14 weeks today and all is going great. High risk so I've already had 5 scans and I'm sooo on love. I've just had a quick read through to see how you guys are going. I've missed so much! I think I can relax and breathe a little now so I will pop back in more often :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Chook!! What absolutely fantastic news !! You have seriously made my day :) so glad everything is going well and look forward to hearing your updates!


----------



## Chook

Thanks kirst! How are you feeling? I hope you are taking if easy xox


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Chook!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:doing a little happy dance for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: Are you going to be considered high-risk all the way through? You must be over the moon, congratulations!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Awwww Chook that is fantastic news!!!

Big congrats to you and you DH :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aleja

hi lovely ladeez!
finally i found some time tonight to log on and have a look at what's going on. 

Firstly, Chook I am so happy for you. What a relief it must be that your little bean is growing nicely. Congratulations x

Kirst, you are almost at full term so I hope your lil cherub hangs in there. I would be going crazy with worry but your OB sounds like he isn't that fussed. I am sure he knows what needs to happen and that you are in good hands. 

Maddy and Take2 I loved hearing about the name debatesits so much fun trolling through lists of potential names but its hard to know which one is the right oneI loved the name Marlon from a long time ago and DH initially hated itbut it grew on him over the 9 months. We had a list of top 5 names but I always had my heart on M. 

Ms Red, Its so great to see you back on the thread. I know what you mean by being busyoh boy is it ever!!!! I still can't figure out what I do from day to day but time is flying. 
By the way that photo of Lincoln's birth is absolutely amazing. Your hubby did well. 
We took one of the little man on my chest just after birth he looked so tiny and almost fragile.

Wish, Yo is such a pretty little thing. She doesn't look too small in the photos I have seen. I am glad BF is working out for you because I find it hard going. I top up with formula as I can't keep up with M.'s demands!!! 
Wow planning for No 2 already! that is awesome. I think we will go back to FS in June next year. I doubt we will get lucky and fall preggers naturally. 

So Marlon is now 14 weeks and is a cheeky lil bub. He is a cat napper in the day time but great sleeper at night, usually waking up only once for a feed (on a good night!!)
He is very smiley and alert. I am enjoying my time with him but I get so tired some days.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment-1.aspx.jpeg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 22









GetAttachment.aspx.jpeg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Take2

So nice to hear from everyone and see the gorgeous little pics of the cuties! 
Chook- I'm over the moon for you, top news
We're at the coast for OH's uncles funeral, tonight I have developed the most swollen ankles, think its the heat, my blood pressure is normal so nothing serious I guess.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww Aleja Marlon is so cute :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! 

Hows everyone going? How are the mummas?

Chook, take, Maddy- how are the pregnancies going? 

37 weeks for me and getting close now! At my appt last week, my ob said he wants to induce at 38 weeks because of the bleeding I've had. I had a scan which showed that bub is very happy in there and placenta and everything looks good- so the bleeding does not seem serious. I'm very reluctant to go with an induction and really want things to happen on their own. Any advice in inductions ladies? I have a feeling my ob will push for it at my appt this week.
Of course I can decline and that is what DH and I have decided at this point. I've only had a tiny bit of spotting this week. Been having strong bh and some pain yesterday which made me think the show was on the road! But it fizzled out overnight :) getting to exciting times either way :) 
What do you all think about pain relief options? What did you girls do / are planning to do?


----------



## Kirs_t

Also had a chat to our ob/fs about number two bub and he said that he suggests we come back to see him after 6 months! I was surprised it was so soon! I really don't think I'll be ready for another pregnancy/baby that soon, but I also don't want to risk losing the chance given amh. Hmmm- he suggested testing everything again after baby to see where fertility is at, so maybe we can do that at 6 months and then use our frosties at 12 months!

First things first I guess! Come on baby- we are ready to meet you xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Hey kirsti been thinking bout you heaps!! I didn't have an induction but my labour was slow progressing and my water broke (naturally) on day 2 of contractions and it had mecconium in it so that gave me the induction drugs to quicken it.. I can catagorically split the labour into 2 distinct parts.. Before and after the drip hahaha! Without it the contractions were painful but manageable... I lasted on the syntocin for two hours before I begged for an epidural, even with the epi I could feel the contractions when the drip was going. If you have the option to avoid it and it's safe that's what I'd be doing.. But talk to the professionals! Good luck love I can't wait to hear your news xx


----------



## Take2

I've never had an induction but my sister is a midwife and she said most inductions will lead to some sort of intervention, be it an epidural which can stall labour, or forceps vac suck deliveries and the rate of emergency c-section increases so I always think if you and baby are healthy enough to continue then don't agree to the induction. OBs have a reputation for suggesting unnecessary inductions to suit their schedules. Just ask for continued monitoring and if you or bub show any signs of deterioration then you can revisit the idea. Good luck mate, I've been thinking about you. I'm all good here, just dreading today's prediction of 34, hope my cankles don'tcome back lol.


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst...wow you ARE getting close...:wohoo:

RE: the induction I guess I'd go on how you feel. Personally I'd probably go for the induction (and lots of drugs) b/cause at 38 weeks you're full term anyway. I reckon by the time I get to 38 weeks I'll just want it over. 

Re: the drugs....good luck deciding. The closer I get, the more I suspect I will want drugs!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wow 38 weeks it has gone so fast. I was induced at 36+5 due to pre eclampsia, didn't really have a choice. I started contracting 15mins after the first dose of gel (monday), ended up having 3 doses in total (2nd and 3rd dose Tuesday) then the drip (Wednesday). My waters also broke naturally, at 2am Wednesday morning. I agree with Wish if you can avoid the drip, avoid it!! I lasted 7hrs on the drip and I never got a rest between contractions I was exhausted and my DH was as well, poor bugger. I then ended up having an emergency c section as I only got to 4cm after 3 days :(

If hub is in no danger and you are fine I would wait it out :)

DH and I have an appointment at the clinic next year to start #2 but we don't have any frosties :( I would be doing it when you and DH are ready. FET are just easy money for these clinics!!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi lovely Aussie ladies :flower:

I know this is an established thread and it looks like most ladies have already had or are about to have their babies, congrats! :)

I'm hoping some of you might share your experience with me and could maybe offer me so advice. I'm sure your stories are throughout the thread but its very long :)

We have our 2nd appt next week with our fertility specialist Dr Andrew Kan at IVF Australia and we need to decide whether to go for IUI 1st or straight to IVF. The chances with IUI just seem so slim especially with endometriosis and hubbies 2% morph but Dr Kan was kind of pushing us towards this even though I couldn't see the point. I felt like he was quite dismissive because as he said I'm only 29 :roll:

Based on your experiences what would you do? Also any Sydney ladies have a great Dr to recommend?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Sparkle :wave:

I had Dr Kan for my ER and FET transfer, and as you can see I have a gorgeous little boy :)

I have never done IUI so I don't have any experience with it, but I did do IVF/ICSI/PGD with IVF Australia and loved the whole experience. DH and I are going to see Dr Kan in May next year to start all over again for #2.

If you feel that IUI wouldn't be successful I would push for IVF :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi sparkle! Just wanted to say hi and good luck! We went straight to ivf and I guess I feel it has a higher success rate than iui, but everyone's circumstances are different. Let us know what you decide and stick around to let us know your bfp too :) it's a lucky thread I think !


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much for your reply Miss Redknob :hugs:

Do you mind if I ask how many tries at IVF you had before you got your gorgeous bub? And also do you mind if I ask what the cause of your infertility was?

Xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Kris_t!

I will let you know how I go next week after my appt. I get the results of all my blood tests then too including if I also have PCOS on top of the endo which might influence me to go in 1 way or the other. 

I want to have a few kids so I feel like the longer I mess around on things with a 5% chance of actually working the older I will be and therefore the harder it will be trying for our 2nd and 3rd... I shouldn't get ahead of myself though just 1 would be nice for now :winkwink:

Do you mind me asking how many times you did IVF and what was the cause of your infertility?

Xx


----------



## Take2

We gave IUI a go once, it was unsuccessful for us so we decided to move on to IVF, also didn't work and whilst on a break we fell naturally. I think our IUI didn't have the best chance based on the method used to test when I was ovulating, I didn't agree with the timing of the tests and had disagreements with the doctor and nurses. It can be trial and error working out what is best for your body, everyone is different, we did feel it was worth a go at least once though.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply Miss Redknob :hugs:
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how many tries at IVF you had before you got your gorgeous bub? And also do you mind if I ask what the cause of your infertility was?
> 
> Xx

No worries :)

My DH and I have only done IVF once. I had 18 eggs retrieved, 11 mature, 6 fetilised, 4 biopsied (PGD) and 2 that were normal! I had 1 put in (fresh) and the other frozen. The fresh was unsuccessful and my little snow baby is sleeping in his bassinet next to me :)

Our issue was recurrent m/c (8) and my DH has a Chromosome Balanced Translocation of 14 & 15. Our OB said PGD was our only way to have a normal chromosome baby.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi Sparkle :hi: We did 3 rounds of IUI and had two chemical pregnancies from those treatments. Our Dr at that clinic would only do a max of 3 rounds of IUI with any client as he said the success rates drop off dramatically after that. I feel like it was a good way for us to get used to the invasive nature of fertility treatment, the regular monitoring etc without committing to a huge cost. It also gave us time to think about whether IVF was for us. 

Like Miss Red we only did IVF once - of 6 eggs, 5 fertilised but only 1 made it to Day 5 and that one eggie is due in just over 8 weeks! I had 'undiagnosed' issues and DH had poor morphology (between 4-6%) as well as a low-ish total count.


----------



## Kirs_t

I'm 29 too sparkle and have the same worries as you in wondering 'will we be able to have more than 1 baby?'

We went straight to ivf as I I have low amh and DH has 1-3% motility and low count. On our fresh cycle we got 12 eggs, and of that 5 made it to blast. The first cycle failed, the next fet resulted in a mc at 8 weeks and this third time lucky is a little girl due in two weeks! So we have 2 frozen embryos and as our doctor said 'it's enough to give hope, but not enought to gaurantee another baby.' We would love to have 3 kids, but obviously would be very grateful to end up with two. I'm glad we found out about our fertility issues earlyish as it means that I have time to do another fresh cycle and have the chance at another child or two before egg quality/count is too low.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks lovely ladies for all your advice :hugs:

At the moment I'm leaning towards possibly trying 1 or 2 rounds of IUI first but we'll see what happens at my appt when we get the results of our blood tests.

Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

We're here to support you :)

Hope Monday sheds some light :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, had another ob appt today and left yet again feeling horrible. I really feel like we've made a mistake with this private ob and hospital. He seems hell bent on inducing or cutting me open jut because it suits his schedule. I just feel like I don't trust him anymore and I am so scared of being forced into intervention that's not necessary when I'm in labour or before :(


----------



## Take2

Is it out of the question to change providers at this point?? How awful feeling like this. Some obs are terrible for scheduling inductions or c-sections around their golfing tournaments or vacations, especially at this time of year. Stand your ground..its your body and your baby and you should have the birth experience that you want and feel is best for you. I don't think you would be the first person to look into other care options at this late in a pregnancy. He can't make you do anything you don't feel comfortable with, he sounds like a bully!!


----------



## aleja

Hey girls I wrote a whole essay and then it got lost in cyberspace :-/

Hello sparkle welcome to the thread . I did 1 ICSI cycle and fell pregnant on a FRozen embryo transfer . I will have to start again as I don't have any frosties left. From where I'm standing 29 yrs is young enough to believe you will have your 3 babies. This coming from a 36yr old! 
Good luck with your appt

Kirst, I can't believe your being pressured into an induction. Bloody oB.. Its awful you don't trust him anymore as he plays a pretty crucial role during your labour.. They do call the shots on the day as the nurses run everything past the OB . I hope you can come to some sort of resolution as you don't need the extra stress . If he has a scheduling issue does he have a back up doctor who will be available to deliver the baby?

I wasn't induced but it sure felt like it as my contractions started thick and fast as soon as my waters broke. I opted for the epi as after 5 hrs of excruciating agony I was still only 4 cm dialated and exhausted . The epi was heaven for me... I relaxed and it didn't slow down my labour . In fact it helped me along. 


You are full term now so can you try some natural things to help baby along?


----------



## Maddy40

Kirs_t said:


> Hi girls, had another ob appt today and left yet again feeling horrible. I really feel like we've made a mistake with this private ob and hospital. He seems hell bent on inducing or cutting me open jut because it suits his schedule. I just feel like I don't trust him anymore and I am so scared of being forced into intervention that's not necessary when I'm in labour or before :(

Oh Kirst I'm sorry...is there any reason you couldn't cut your losses and go public? At least seek out your local hospital and go in for a visit and see what they think?


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry you OB is being such a d**k :hugs: I agree with Take stand your ground!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks for the advice and encouragement girls! Defn needed it this week :) I am going to stand my ground and make sure any interventions that he suggests are medically necessary. Just sucks that I feel like I have to fight for the last two weeks of pregnancy!

Ended up going in to the hospital on fri night as had a fairly big bleed. I am very certain it's just cervical, but thoughti should get checked as they said to call if it is that much- and I also thought maybe he would do a cervical check and confirm the source! But of course no.... He told the midwife over the phone as it's happened before he's happy for me to go home, see me next week and discuss induction! Grrr. Did you obs do internal checks at the end of pregnancy? Not that I mind not having one :) but he has never checked at all and keeps making sweeping statements like 'your baby is not engaged' (my very trusted midwife friend said that she is 2/5 and I believe her cos the ob barely even felt my belly! Plus last week she was and he reckons this weeks she's not? Can they even pop out?) and then he goes on to say 'well we need to c section if she hasn't engaged' and 'we need to induce because of bleeding from an unknown source' I feel like yelling - well you could have confirmed the source but you wouldnt come down and see me, you d*ck! And lots of babies don't engage until labour anyway! 

Sorry for the big rant ladies! I have a feeling that I am being a preggo overreacting crazy lady at the moment! But I guess I just feel so bummed this doc has turned out like this as I had heard he had a good reputation for being a bit more natural. I just want a chance to try things baby's terms- am more that happy for any induction or c sections that's needed as bub is my priority! But I'm not convinced they're needed yet and more sure that he wants me to deliver before the Christmas rush!


----------



## Take2

You're bleeds are possibly just your cervix preparing for labour I would have thought. Maybe it was your show?? And you are not over reacting at all so rant away all you want love thats what we are here for xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

My Ob does a internal at 38 weeks, but I never go there. They will normally do it near the end.


----------



## Maddy40

Take, Kirst, how about some bump pics for posterity :hugs::flower: I just posted my 32 week pic in my journal. I was sooo shocked when I saw how big I looked, because I honestly don't feel that enormo :wacko:


----------



## Miss Redknob

You look great in your pic Maddy :)


----------



## Take2

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag115/lil_211/IMAG0091_zpsfe28067e.jpg


----------



## Take2

sorry not sure why that pic is so big lol, it makes my bump look even bigger if thats possible!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww what a cute bump :)


----------



## Maddy40

Take... I know, I tried to reduce my photo size too, so the bump wasn't quite so intimidating :haha::haha::haha: You look totally gorgeous!

Kirst... Just had a look at yours on your journal, you are so compact. I'm jealous MUCH :hugs: Isn't it funny how much the shape varies between women?

I wonder how Chook is going? She must have a little bump too now! C'mon, come out of the woodwork Chookie :flower:


----------



## Take2

Yep just checked yours Kirsty, showed my partner and he said 'oh is she due the same time as you' umm nope..how is it I have the furthest to go and am the biggest lol


----------



## Kirs_t

Haha- you girls are looking fantastic!! Can't wait to see the pics of all our little bubbas!


----------



## wishandwait

Your bumps are amazing guys I can't believe everyone's coming to the business end.take you're carrying LOW hey! Kirsty I would certainly find another ob that's complete bull shit. You have to ask yourself what you're least likely to regret cx


----------



## Take2

I know Wish aren't I, when I'm sitting down it sits on my lap and now the weather is getting hot its a sweat pocket..not sexy at all lol!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Your bumps are all so cute :) I miss being pregnant :(


----------



## aleja

Wow there is some impressive bumps here ! 

Kirst, I can't believe your OB didn't even want to check where the bleed came from - I would be furious. I hope standing your ground makes him realise that he can't just go around making decisions that patients aren't happy about. 
However I have a feeling your bubs is closer than you think.. If it's your cervix you might be dialating?


----------



## MJ73

Hi girls! So many bumps! Just thought I'd pop in & send some love to everyone. I'm not on here often these days but I'm still stalking xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

So nice to hear from you MJ, how are things going? xx


----------



## Take2

Hey Mj, tell us whats been happening :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi MJ! How are you and bubs going?

So our little bundle will be here by Monday at the latest!
Had an appt this morning and ob said that because of more bleeding and now bp has shot up- we need to get her out as soon as possible. Eek! Am booked in for induction Sunday night and had bloods taken this morning to check for pre e. I assume if they are bad he will call today to do it earlier. Either way- I can't believe we are nearly going to meet her! Feeling very excited and quietly crapping myself at the same time :)


----------



## Take2

When do you get your blood results back Kirsty?? Good luck, I hope all goes well xx


----------



## Maddy40

:wave: Hi MJ...

Kirst...how exciting and terrifying for you. Will be thinking of you over the weekend :hugs:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay Kirst, so excited for you :dance: Hope you don't have pre e :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

Thinking of you today Kirsty xx


----------



## Take2

Yeah Kirsty, what happened with your results?? Did you end up having to be induced??


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls - our little girl- Lily Grace arrived today at 1.15pm! She's 3.1kg and absolutely perfect :) she made a very speedy arrival and the doctor even missed it! Will update with a birth story very soon. Feeling on top of the world tonight!


----------



## wishandwait

Another gorgeous happy ending to this amazing thread. Congratulations love!! Lily grace got to meet her wonderful mum, you've been waiting a long time and worth every second . Enjoy!! Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations Kirsty!! So happy for you that you finally have your little bundle :) Lily couldn't ask for a better mummy :hugs:


----------



## Take2

Kirsty- I'm so pleased she's arrived safe and sound and I'm so excited to hear your birth story. Congrats :) xx


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst :happydance::yipee::dance: congratulations. Looking forward to hearing the details :hugs: Lily is a lovely name - it's my daughter's name too :)


----------



## aleja

Yay we got another baby on the thread!! Congrats Kirst, well done and enjoy the first few precious days xxxx


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Take....do you realise this means WE ARE NEXT :haha:

2 weeks until I finish work and 41 days until my due date :saywhat: where has the time gone?


----------



## Take2

OMG I know Maddy!! I have my last shift at work next week. And hows this for some possible stress, OH calls me yesterday saying a recruitment company has called him wanting him to apply for his dream job&#8230;on the Gold Coast!! And they'd want him to start in January..I mean how can I say no..but shit..what if he gets it!! Interstate move the month I'm due..far out!!


----------



## Maddy40

Oh gosh, Take :shock: what do you think of that idea? Would it mean giving birth at a whole new hospital you've never been to before?


----------



## Take2

I guess so Maddy, that worries me less than the packing, finding somewhere to live and a school for Keyara while I'm either heavily pregnant or with a newborn. Not to mention getting up there, I'm not sure I'd get permission to fly so I'd have to drive over a couple of days&#8230;kinda hoping he doesn't get the job in a way..too stressful!!


----------



## Maddy40

One word my dear Take - Qantas - they let you fly domestically up to 40 weeks provided you carry a letter from your Doctor.


----------



## Take2

Do they?? That's interesting&#8230;hmm well thats food for thought..still secretly kinda hoping I don't have to worry even though it is such a good opportunity, thanks for the tip tho :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!
I have finally managed to jump on the computer and write about the arrival of Lily! I can't believe a week has flown by already. What a whirlwind! We are just so totally and completely over the moon and in love with this little bundle. There is not much sleep going around at our place at the moment and although she sleeps like a champ in the day.... nights are another story! But we will get there and she is bf really well and had hardly lost any weight when we left hospital. So will see the child health nurse on Thursday and make sure everything is on track. 

The birth itself is actually a really positive story. We were booked in for induction due to the bleeding becoming heavier and the high bp. I was so worried as my cervix was closed at my ob apt on Friday and so I was due to have the prostins gel sunday night and then the synto drip Monday morning. I'd heard people call the gel the 'ceaser gel' and felt like my body just wasn't ready to have her. 

So we arrive on sunday night and I get hooked up to the monitor while we wait for the doc. I'd been having bh and I could see them very regular on the monitor. The doc came in to to check me and then smiles and says 'no gel for you, you're 3cm and contracting regularly, I wouldn't be surprised if you deliver tonight!' So we went home to sleep in our own bed and were to come back if nothing happened overnight for synto drip. We just felt so happy that my body was actually ready to deliver and felt from that moment like everything would go well.

despite being up most of the night, the contractions didn't progress into full blown labour, so we went back the next morning ad the doc broke waters and started the drip. The labour was hard and fast but actually not so bad! I labored on the fitball from 8.30-12.15 with no pain relief and was doing ok. At 12.15, bub turned posterior and I started having coupling contractions. I knew I had to move her so I stood up and it was like a switch! As soon as I was standing I had 2 or 3 huge contractions and begins moaning my head off and begging for an epidural!! They checked me then and found I was 7cm! The midwife called to set up delivery trolley and said she though baby was coming faster than we expected. They put the epi in about 12.45 and the ob popped his head in and said 'ok well i'll be back soon' but he completely missed delivery and the midwives delivered Lily at 1.15! 

She went straight onto my chest and bf for almost an hour before they weighed and did all the checks. It was just so surreal and such amazing experience (minus the hour or so when I was telling the midwives I couldn't do it and was going to die!) Dh and I are completely in love :)

Hope everyone is doing well and even if I cant write as often now I am still checking in regularly on my phone to see how everyone is going! xxx


----------



## Take2

I'm so pleased it went well for you Kirsty..any photos of Lily for us??


----------



## aleja

Kirst what a lovely birth story that is, it sounds like it was a no-fuss delivery. 

Enjoy these first precious weeks, it will all be a blur later but still amazing. 

Take, yikes !! Moving to GC sounds a bit stressful


----------



## Miss Redknob

What an amazing birth story :)

Lincoln was a night owl the first couple of weeks and now sleeps quite well during the night :)


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst what a lovely story. Enjoy bubba Lily :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls! Just wondering if any of you have any newborn sleeping tips? Lily sleeps like a champ during the day... But 5pm- midnight is a nightmare. She's really unsettled and won't go down. Then she is up every 1-2 hours in the night and seems to hate her bassinet ( sleeps happily in it during the day though!) 6am comes around and she is a little angel again :) I know she is so very young but any tips on how to settle her in the evenings? I've just been feeding her constantly as the only thing that pacifys her but she gets so full she pukes and I think it makes her lil tummy sore!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Do you wrap Lily?

Get your self some Sleepy Wings (www.sleepywing.com.au) they are great for summer :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey Kristy!! Your birth story sounds amazing congratulations again!! Don't worry those patterns are totally normal and completely draining! The really only last for such a short time though! Before you know it she'll be pulling your hair and trying to roll of the change mat!! Up to you but have you tried a dummy? Yohanna was a comfort feeder and would over feed and puke, it worked for us! I know that people can be little weird about them one way of another though haha! And she also loved the big bed when she was first home!! She slept well in out bed but I didn't at all cause of all the SIDS stuff. She's only five months and it already feels like a life time ago!!! Xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks girls! The dummy worked a treat last night! I have a little comfort sucker here too :)


----------



## aleja

Hi Kirst I agree wish that it's common for newborns to get their night/day patterns all mixed up .. How long does she go between feeds in the day? You could try walking her up every 3-4hrs in the day for a feed which may help her sleep better at night . 
If you google "witching hours" or purple crying their is lots of info about babies is the unsettled period.


----------



## Maddy40

How is everyone? Is it hot where you are? I've just been for a walk (mostly under trees, around a nice cool lake) and it's already in the mid-20s. I love the hot weather though, so I'm not too fussed :thumbup:


----------



## Take2

38 here today and 40 tomorrow, I'm hiding inside with the air con!! How are you feeling Maddy??


----------



## Kirs_t

Today is much better but it has been boiling!! Thank god we got aircon installed in the bedrooms before bub arrived!

Can we have some more bump updates maddy and take!? It's the real count down now - so exciting :)


----------



## Take2

Well the Gold Coast move is happening, OH starts on the 20th of Jan, and I'm due on the 24th, I seriously must be insane!


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Take! Should we be hoping you go overdue then?

Kirst we have aircon too but I hate sleeping with it on. Not that I'm sleeping anyway....it's 2:27am and I'm wide awake! Other than that I'm good - 36 week scan is later today.


----------



## Take2

Oh Maddy I'm hearing you, as if sleeping isn't hard enough now add a heatwave..blah!! Yes oddly enough I'm kinda hoping I go at least up to 40 weeks now..went 9 days over with Keyara and wanted to go a few weeks early, now I want to go over I'll prob go early Jan..murphy's law!! Let us know how your scan goes today :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Been hot here in the Blue Mountains too, I hate the heat :haha:

Hope you bump girls are taking it easy in this heat :) xx

Kirst - Lincoln was the same had his day/night routine all mixed up! Then I start waking him every 3hrs during the day for a feed and would then demand feed at night (fed him when he woke, but wouldn't let him go longer than 5hrs cause of my (.)(.) as they would start leaking lol) Hope Lily get into a routine soon for you :) xx

Oh No Take!! Can you bribe your doctor to induce you early? :) Hope the moves goes well :) xx


----------



## Take2

No I'd rather bub stay in, at least this way I won't be on an inconvenient feed schedule while trying to get organised, and knowing my luck it'd be a disaster and I'd have to have an emergency c section and would be completely useless for weeks..no I think I'll just pray and keep my legs crossed tight! Is there ever a good time really lol!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Good point :)


----------



## Maddy40

Well the 'insomnia' turned out to be the beginnings of gastro :nope: After 4 hours of uncontrollable vomits and squirts I got a couple of hours sleep and made it to the scan. Bing is still measuring small but looking good otherwise (DH & I were both small babies so we're not overly worried). I was so unwell at the scan that I was sent up for a few hours monitoring, but Bing is fine :thumbup: After making our way home and sleeping in the air-con for a couple of hours I've now kept down a whole glass of water and a couple of dried crackers :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear Bing is doing well. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got Lincoln's Santa photo done on Monday :) He absolutely loved him!!

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/LincolnSanta1213.jpg


----------



## Take2

Maddy: you poor thing, rest up and keep hydrated

Miss red: oh he is just the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Maddy40

Hope everyone had a great Xmas! Anyone planning a big New Years? My plan is to pick daughter up from her friends after the early 9pm fireworks here and to be home in bed by 10pm :haha: Oh the glamour!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi everyone! Merry Christmas and happy new year!

All is going well for us- we have found a nice rhythm with Lily and things seem to be so much easier these days :) we think she is amazing! 

No plans for us tonight. We are down at our family's beach house which is nice- but if We are all asleep at midnight then it will be a very happy new year! Haha but I have a feeling we may be awake ;)


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies, nice to know we're all living the high life lol. I'm already in my pj's, the house is 80% packed and we have sausages defrosting for dinner..just another night!! 

The removalists arrive on Friday and we're just keen to get up there now, have half organised a hospital up there, can you imagine how excited they were to receive my call at Gold Coast Hospital..not. She told me they are booked out till Feb for appointments to get checked so now she has to over book the clinic to fit me in. Thankfully one of the midwives down here gave them a call and is helping me organise the paperwork for them to accept me..ah the joys!!


----------



## aleja

Hi girls I'm also having another night in.. Baby asleep in cot. Me n DH on the couch watching tv 
Good luck with your move Take, it sounds like a big production. 

Ms Red OMG Lincoln is gorgeous !!!!

Kirst, any photos???


----------



## aleja

Ps Happy New Year!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year girls :) Hope you all had a good one!!


----------



## Take2

So&#8230;I'm on the Gold Coast, hot trip up..cankles from hell! We have been house hunting and finally got one approved today yay! Got a call from the clinic this morning asking me to come and check in, great! The midwife suggested a quick trip to the hospital to get my swelling checked. Got monitored and bub was happy so we asked if we could go. They decided to do a quick scan first..and low and behold..bub is complete breach!
So they decide do do an EVC right then and there.
The professor of maternal medicine himself comes down to do it much to the excitement of the midwife. Had an injection to relax my uterus then he just pushes and pulls and twists..hurt a bit but not unbearable but it was successful..phew!
Have to get scanned again next week to make sure she hasn't flipped back..what an ordeal..did not see that coming!!
How's everyone else? Maddy-how are you going??


----------



## Miss Redknob

Glad to hear you are getting settled in up there :)

What an ordeal! You go in just to get checked then end up having a EVC! At least it worked :)


----------



## Take2

I was an ideal candidate due to compete breach so was worth a try. I think the chance of flipping back is less than 5% too so good odds thank god!


----------



## Miss Redknob

So lucky hun :)


----------



## Kirs_t

What a day take! Especially the unexpected breach! So glad it was successful and you are feeling ok. Make sure you put your feet up after the big move and rest up xx not long now maddy and take! 

All good for us... When I say good I mean no sleeping at all kind of good ;) sleep deprivation is a killer! Lucky she's so cute. I adore her and being a mum, but anyone else find the newborn stage a tough gig?


----------



## Take2

Keyara was a terrible sleeper for months, I really sympathise Kirst, have you enquired with your doctor or community children's nurse about support services, where they observe bub and give you tips etc??


----------



## wishandwait

Omg Take that's crazy! So lucky they checked! Getting to the business end now ladies how exciting! 
Kirsti Yo still wakes once a night and was shocking for the first 12 weeks.. A few times I was so tired I was actually completely delirious, Craig once caught me standing in the middle of the bathroom and he said 'what are you doing?' And I go 'I can't remember where the baby is'! Hahah he just guided me back to bed.. Of course she was asleep in her basinette next to it. 
To be honest I think the pressure of her sleep was worse then anything, all the mothers from my group were like 'oooo my baby sleeps 12 hours' wank wank wank hahahah! It's normal for babies to wake a lot and it's really hard. It won't last forever though and one day she'll sleep through and you'll look at her and realise she's not a tiny new born anymore. Is your hubby much help? Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lincoln was a terrible sleeper the first couple of months, and I was so jealous of the girls in my mother's group getting 5-6hrs sleep. Lincoln has just started, in the last 3 weeks, sleeping from 5-9hrs during the night. He generally goes to bed about 8pm then I dream feed him at 11pm then he wakes anywhere from 5-8am.

It will get better :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Take oh my, what an eventful few days you've had. Now you've got a house, when will your stuff arrive? Are you unpacking yourself or paying a removalist company (having moved 11 times in the past 20 years I highly recommend the latter :haha:).

Kirst hope the sleep improves, but glad you are still enjoying being a mum. I am really, really hoping my boy stays at sleepy on the outside as he is inside me :winkwink:

AFM 38+6 today and no news....midwife tried a sweep on Tuesday but bub's head wasn't down growlmad: he's been almost fully engaged the past 2 checks!) I was 1cm dilated and cervix is forward but hasn't thinned at all. She said it's unlikely anything will happen in the next week. Will try another sweep on Wednesday. If that doesn't do anything then I'll be off to see the Ob at the hospital late next week for a plan...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope bub gets a move on Maddy :)


----------



## Take2

Hey Maddy..we are unpacking ourselves :( tho that said OH will do most of it and once we get the main stuff done we can just slowly chip away at the rest of it. 

Sounds like you are coping quite well with the last stretch. I did really well in the last few weeks with Keyara but this time is a bit tougher. Been having mild, irregular contractions for days and loosing small amounts of my mucus plug but nothing consistent..just really uncomfortable..and the pitted edema is not too fun either..hanging in there tho! Would rather wait till my daughter and our furniture arrives before I have bub anyway.


----------



## Kirs_t

Thanks so much girls- so nice to know we are not the only ones who had trouble with sleep at this age :) Lily woke pretty much every hour or even 30 mins last night. Zzzzzz
Weird thing is she sleeps so well in the day and is on a perfect 3 hour cycle. I'm wondering if my supply drops in the evenings cos of my exhaustion atm? Will chat to the chn and paed next week! Thanks again for the reassurance xxx
Wish- I have nearly bollocked so any people who have crapped on about their babies sleeping through the night! I wonder whether lots of mothers lie? That, or the older ladies who had kids30+ years ago and can only remember the lovely things and not the sleepless nights, endless shooshing, patting, swaying etc!! I figure lil just has lots of spunk and although she's not placid- she will be personality plus ;)

Take- that's great that you have started with the mild contractions. You might be closer than you think! Maddy and take it's any day now!! So excited for you girls- keep us posted x


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Kirst, poor bubby maybe she has day and night mixed up so she's doing her sleeps during the daytime? Are you managing to snatch some :sleep: when she does? 

Take, how ru feeling? Hope the uncomfortable-ness isn't too bad. 

AFM, EDD is Friday and.....nothing... Have been walking for an hour every morning to try and move things along. Did some gardening this morning & helped DH put up a blind in the baby's room.... No signs he's coming and that"down-below" head-on-cervix pressure disappeared a week ago and hasn't come back. Next sweep is Wednesday morning.


----------



## Take2

Ankles so swollen its scary and loosing my mucus plug, bring it on as we are now in the house with practically no furniture till the end of the week, the hospital stay is looking very appealing!


----------



## Kirs_t

Take- you are amazing doing this move so close to your due date!! Use the hospital stay to rest up if that's possible :) is your daughter excited?

Maddy- I bet your family is excited too!! Any day now! I keep checking in for your updates girls. Don't worry about not feeling anything... Although I was induced, I was already in pre labour before they started- 3cm and contracting regularly... but had no idea!!


----------



## Maddy40

Funny Kirst, I haven't felt any BH at all, so maybe I'll progress a few centimetres without feeling anything (that'd be a bonus! :thumbup:)

Weird people are checking for MY updates, I keep checking for Take's cos I reckon she's going REAL soon. I still don't feel like it's my time. Especially as Bing has been trying to excavate an alternative escape route through my ribs all day :haha:


*** Wednesday update: Sweep done. Slightly more dilated than last week's 1cm (today I'm 2cm and can stretch to 3cm) but cervix still not thinning. Head down but not fully engaged. Unless the sweep produces miracles, midwife fairly certain nothing's going to happen in the next few days.


----------



## Take2

Ahh how right you were Maddy. Cydney Eliana, 8lb 5oz was born Monday the 13th and 11:25pm. Waters broke after a bath a 6pm, hopped in car and off to hospital, contractions started at approx 7pm. I laboured pretty well just needed some gas in the last couple of hours. Struggled with pushing a bit and have some small tears and stitches but nothing too extreme. Home now, still minimal furniture but isn't really too bad. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. So far Cydney is doing so well..full of mucus at the hospital and choked a couple of times which is scary. She has been a pretty top sleeper and feeder so far but no milk as yet so that's when the fun really will start so I won't get too cocky yet. Keyara adores her to pieces. Will try to post pics soon xx


----------



## Take2

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag115/lil_211/IMG_0441_zps57110345.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag115/lil_211/IMG_0446_zpsd745d865.jpg


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations Take!! :dance::dance:

Aww Cydney is gorgeous and I love her name xx


----------



## Maddy40

Congrats Take! A beautiful picture and clearly a happy big sis :hugs:


----------



## wishandwait

Oh so happy for you take what a gorgeous little girl congratulations!! Keyara looks smitten! Can't believe you're home already well done love she's amazing x
You're next Maddy!!!


----------



## Kirs_t

Congratulations take!! What a gorgeous bubba- 2 beautiful daughters! So glad all went well and things are going great! Enjoy every precious newborn moment xxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Come on baby bing :) you're up next!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Come on Bing!! Everyone is waiting to meet you :)


----------



## Maddy40

40 weeks today! Thanks for the 'come out soon' encouragement, which Bing seems to be happily ignoring. DH and I had a quiet chat with him this morning while he happily snoozed away in there...that doesn't seem to have worked either! Ob appointment Monday and they are likely to induce next Friday at 41 weeks.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies! Leo arrived Sunday. Had a bit of a drama afterwards but recovering. Of course he's perfect!! DH and I very chuffed with our efforts! I've put a bit more detail on my journal.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations Maddy :dance: Can't wait to hear your birth story and see pics :)

Hope you have a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Congratulations maddy! What fantastic news. Absolutely love the name Leo! Can't wait to see pics :) hope you're recovering ok and everyone is taking care of you too. Enjoy the newborn cuddles


----------



## Take2

Yay, so glad he has arrived, big congrats x


----------



## babypizazz

Hi ladies!!! A bit late to the party but congratulations to all of you who have now had your little ones..... 

I have been quietly stalking your group :blush: while I await my own BFP!

I am so looking forward to the first trimester being over so that I can relax a bit more....


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Babypizazz :wave:

Congrats on your pregnancy :) Can I ask where your from?


----------



## Maddy40

Welcome Babypizazz....it's a great ride!!


Anyone heard from Chook? She must be next cab off the rank!

AFM last blood transfusion finished at 1:30am today and was allowed home at lunchtime, yay. Bubby is having a nap with DH and I'm getting dinner ready (aka surfing the net)! I'll have to hunt down the camera and look for a pic...


----------



## babypizazz

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi Babypizazz :wave:
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy :) Can I ask where your from?

Hi Miss Redknob! Thanks! I live in the Adelaide Hills... An ex-Sydney girl too!


----------



## Kirs_t

Great news baby pizazz!! Not long till second tri- I know how nerve wracking first tri can be. Keep us posted on how you are going!

Take- how are your lovely girls going?

Red aleja and wish how are bubs? 

Maddy - how are you feeling? Hope you're ok and resting up. Can't wait to see pics of Leo. Did I ever end up listing one of Lily?

Will post one now- this is her at 3 weeks but she is huge now! Had my first mothers group today and she was bigger than some 12 weekers! Absolutely loved meeting the group though. Is nice to have some mums close by to have coffee and share war stories with ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babypizazz

Kirs_t what a gorgeous picture!

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome! I'm considering myself extremely lucky with no morning sickness just eternal hunger and tiredness :thumbup:

2 more weeks til my 12 week scan.... Can't come soon enough.


----------



## Take2

Omg kirsty how good do you look! Yummy mummy! 
All good here, Cydney sleeps so well, only woke once last night and fed and straight back down, I feel so blessed. Keyara was a difficult bub so I was all prepared for that again but so far so good!
Hi everyone else :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Awww Kirst she is absolutely gorgeous and what a beautiful photo of the two of you :cloud9:

Mother's groups are great I joined when Lincoln was 3 weeks old and been going 1-2times a weeks since. It's great talking with other people who have a bub around the same age and sharing stories :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Take I'm so jealous!! Id be happy with a 3 hour block at night!! Haha poor Lily has pretty bad colic and reflux but things are getting better slowly but surely And even through the sleep deprivation, she is beautiful and I know how lucky I am! 

Baby pizazz- hope the 2 weeks fly by! Would love to see a pic of your scan. Will you find out the gender later on?

Red- that's great you have a good mothers group too. Ill defn be looking forward to our weekly catch ups x how's Lincoln?


----------



## Miss Redknob

He's great, such a good baby. Some days he doesn't even cry! He is going to be 6 months old on Friday, growing up so fast :)


----------



## babypizazz

Kirs_t said:


> Take I'm so jealous!! Id be happy with a 3 hour block at night!! Haha poor Lily has pretty bad colic and reflux but things are getting better slowly but surely And even through the sleep deprivation, she is beautiful and I know how lucky I am!
> 
> Baby pizazz- hope the 2 weeks fly by! Would love to see a pic of your scan. Will you find out the gender later on?
> 
> Red- that's great you have a good mothers group too. Ill defn be looking forward to our weekly catch ups x how's Lincoln?

I think we all appreciate how lucky we are when we have gone through so much.... I just listened to my baby's heartbeat with a fetal doppler and it is nice and strong! Love that sound!

I'll try and post a pic of my scan when I get one.. Hopefully they will give me a USB stick with it like they did with the first one.... Except this time it will actually look like a baby rather than a fuzzy blob!

I hope I get a good mother's group.... I have a friend on the NSW South Coast who said that the people in hers were terrible (this was a couple of years ago) so she never went but having only been in Adelaide for a couple of years, I'm hoping to be able to meet some new people through my mother's group... I have a hard time meeting new people here as I work from home.


----------



## wishandwait

OMG MADDY!!! Congratulations that's the best news!!! Welcome to the world Leo! Love love love the name too! What a success this thread has become! 
Kirsty beautiful picture lily is too beautiful!
Oh so lucky Take! I don't think Yohanna did that till she was 4 months!!! 
Red Lincoln looks like a happy lil bub!
Welcome baby jazz... I kinda have pregnancy envy already! Enjoy every minute x

Yohanna was 6 months on the 2nd! She's a little cheeky shit but so cute! I'm back at work three days a week too (although she comes with me lol!) time flies. We're actually starting to TTC again so I guess this thread is still where it belongs.. I feel a whole lot more relaxed this time though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Wish Yo is gorgeous :) Can't believe she was 6 months on the 2nd :saywhat: Lincoln is 6 months on Friday and I have no idea where the time has gone :) Must be fun having her at work with you :haha:

So jealous that you are TTC already :haha: Are you going to be trying naturally? Really hope you fall quickly :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

How's the ttc going wish? Have you had any other testing since yo was born? All things crossed it happens very quickly ! She is absolutely adorable :) love that smile!

Red you guys are planning another bub at the end of the year right?? Will you be doing a full ivf a cycle again?

We are not using any protection so if there was a natural miracle baby that would be awesome! If not, we will use our frosties in jan next year :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey red I cannot believe that Lincoln is 6 months!!!! That has flown! 
We're going to try naturally for 12 months that's why we are starting so soon.
When are you guys going back?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Kirsty & Wish - We are planning on going to the clinic in May-June to organise an ER in Sep/Oct then we will freeze the whole cycle, as I think FET are more successful than fresh! We were suppose to be going on our cruise Dec 13th but my sister just found out that she is due Sep 25th :dance: Since she is coming on the cruise with us, the ship doesn't allow babies under 6 months on board as they don't have the facilities to look after them if something happens. So we are now going March 31st 2015. So we will do an FET when we get home.


----------



## Maddy40

Take....wow you have a sleeper :thumbup: Not happening here! 

Red... L is 6 months!? That was so quick. 

Wish... Yo is growing up too! 

Pizazz... I'll be on the search for a group too. I work for a big govt dept and we have a family assoc that runs a group. I'll try to make it to that on 31 Jan....then see what else is out there.

Aside from no sleep and bub crying the moment we put him down, all is ok. DH is great at nappies and daughter is a godsend - she even got bub to sleep for 2 hrs on her chest yesterday while she lay on the couch and watched a movie. Now my milk is in maybe we'll get a few full feeds rather than hourly top-ups....and hope some sleep comes too.... will go hunt out a pic to post!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Maddy how lucky are you! Your daughter sounds like she is great with Leo :) Hope he starts to settle more now that your milk is in :hugs:

I know 6 months don't know where the time went :haha: Poor thing has a runny nose today, really hoping it is teeth and he's not getting sick, poor bubba :(

I will have to post an updated pic of Lincoln :)


----------



## Maddy40

Just realised we hardly have any photos....the curse of being rushed off to theatre 30 minutes after birth I guess. Job for today!! Take photos!!


Spoiler
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj614/Twocam/98bf4597-c6b5-4e5c-b2b8-0df5a91f4e67_zpsfae9b720.jpg


----------



## Miss Redknob

He is gorgeous Maddy :cloud9:


----------



## Kirs_t

He is adorable maddy!!


----------



## babypizazz

Cute Maddy!!! Everyone has such adorable babies!!!

I can't wait to meet mine :cloud9:


----------



## Take2

Oh maddy he is divine!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi ladies I am hoping someone may be able to help me. I just got back from my OBYGN appointment and because I have done 10 rounds of fertility meds, O'd successfully and not gotten pregnant we have to do IVF.
I have the forms and i can see a basic over view about what the steps are up until doing a new SA test (DH) and ultrasound and blood tests, police and child protection order checks.
I do not have private health insurance.
How much would we be looking at roughly?
What was/is your experience with IVF?
Thank you


----------



## babypizazz

MollyNorwood said:


> Hi ladies I am hoping someone may be able to help me. I just got back from my OBYGN appointment and because I have done 10 rounds of fertility meds, O'd successfully and not gotten pregnant we have to do IVF.
> I have the forms and i can see a basic over view about what the steps are up until doing a new SA test (DH) and ultrasound and blood tests, police and child protection order checks.
> I do not have private health insurance.
> How much would we be looking at roughly?
> What was/is your experience with IVF?
> Thank you

Hi Molly
I don't know how much it costs in Melbourne but we had to have about $8000 up front each time. Make sure you apply for the Medicare safety net cause once you've spent over a certain amount, your Medicare rebate for any further ivf rounds or doc visits, increases... We do not have private health either... We did 3 rounds and were out of pocket approximately $3000 for the first one, $2500 for the second round and $1500 for the last one but I got my hospital costs for free on the last round...
Anyway, don't be scared about the process, whilst it can be rather emotional, I found that giving myself injections was easy because I had some sort of control over the situation... Just make sure you go to a fertility clinic you feel comfortable with...
I didn't have to do any police checks/child protection order checks.... What's that about?


----------



## Maddy40

Not sure about Melbourne but we went through Westmead Sydney which is not-for-profit and were out of pocket less than $1,000 including medications. I know some families commute from interstate to use Westmead due to the low fees.


----------



## MollyNorwood

babypizazz said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I am hoping someone may be able to help me. I just got back from my OBYGN appointment and because I have done 10 rounds of fertility meds, O'd successfully and not gotten pregnant we have to do IVF.
> I have the forms and i can see a basic over view about what the steps are up until doing a new SA test (DH) and ultrasound and blood tests, police and child protection order checks.
> I do not have private health insurance.
> How much would we be looking at roughly?
> What was/is your experience with IVF?
> Thank you
> 
> Hi Molly
> I don't know how much it costs in Melbourne but we had to have about $8000 up front each time. Make sure you apply for the Medicare safety net cause once you've spent over a certain amount, your Medicare rebate for any further ivf rounds or doc visits, increases... We do not have private health either... We did 3 rounds and were out of pocket approximately $3000 for the first one, $2500 for the second round and $1500 for the last one but I got my hospital costs for free on the last round...
> Anyway, don't be scared about the process, whilst it can be rather emotional, I found that giving myself injections was easy because I had some sort of control over the situation... Just make sure you go to a fertility clinic you feel comfortable with...
> I didn't have to do any police checks/child protection order checks.... What's that about?Click to expand...

Thank you for the information! I don't know why we have to do the checks, I have heard of this before though. I dont think that those of us who really want a baby should have to be made to feel like a criminal! :dohh:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Maddy40 said:


> Not sure about Melbourne but we went through Westmead Sydney which is not-for-profit and were out of pocket less than $1,000 including medications. I know some families commute from interstate to use Westmead due to the low fees.

WOW!!! was that under private health insurance?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Molly :wave:

Welcome to the group :)

I went through IVF Australia and our out of pocket was $11,000 ($5700 rebate from Medicare). I am with Bupa and the only thing that was covered through them was day surgery for egg collection, they don't cover anything to do with IVF :( You are probably wondering why our out of pocket os so high, my DH has a Chromosome Balanced Translocation so we had genetic testing done :)

Pretty sure Wish went through Monash??


----------



## Sparkle_13

Congrats Maddy40 and Take2 on your little bubbas!!!

Hi MollyNorwood, I'm starting IVF in Sydney in late March. There is a bit of a difference in price based on which fertility clinic you go with, does yours have a website? Usually they have their prices listed on their website. The main thing that private health insurance covers is the day surgery procedure for your egg retrieval (I thought I read in one of my forms this was around $1000-2000 but I could be wrong). The rest of ivf is either covered by Medicare or you will be out of pocket regardless of private health insurance (correct me if I'm wrong ladies as I not the expert :) ) We are going through Genea in Sydney which is the most expensive, we also have to do ICSI which cost a little more, we are expecting to be out of pocket $4500-5000. If cost was a big issue I know you could do it a lot cheaper (I may feel this way if we have to do more than 1 round...)

I've heard about the police checks you have to do in Melbourne and I think its absurd!

All the best xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi Miss Redknob hope your well :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Sparkle :wave: I am doing well, How are you?

Can I ask who you are going through at Genea? I was through them but IVF Australia offered the same treatment we needed $5k cheaper :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

We are going through Dr Dezarnults. For ICSI the out of pocket costs difference between Genea and IVF Australia is less than $200 ($3810 vs $3627) then Genea charges $770 to freeze extra eggs (12 months), IVF Australia is $325 (6 months). I guess it's different though for the testing you need.

For us I was just so unhappy with our Dr that I couldn't take it anymore and now that we've changed I feel so much better and more confident. You were happy with your dr though right so that's good, I think that's such an important thing. 

Xx


----------



## babypizazz

Wow, there is such a difference in costing around the country! Either way, whatever you pay, if you get a baby out of it, I believe the cost doesn't matter!

I find it odd that private health doesn't cover more and now I'm really glad that I didn't get it. The egg collection surgery for me cost about $1300 each time but like I said, with my third round the nurses rang me to let me know they had some extra funding and said that I could have my egg collection paid for.

Good luck to you Molly, hope you have every success with IVF.


----------



## Maddy40

MollyNorwood said:


> Maddy40 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure about Melbourne but we went through Westmead Sydney which is not-for-profit and were out of pocket less than $1,000 including medications. I know some families commute from interstate to use Westmead due to the low fees.
> 
> WOW!!! was that under private health insurance?Click to expand...

No - we do have private health care but it doesn't cover IVF. We only did one round of IVF, but I understand that with second/subsequent rounds couples are only out of pocket about $400 once they have hit the Medicare safety net.

We commuted from Canberra to Sydney for treatment as we could not afford the $11,000+ that it would have cost us here.


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies long time no chat

Firstly OMG babypizzazz you are pregnant!!!!
Wow wow wow!!!! I am so happy for you. When is your due date ?

Kirst Maddy and Take I am so pleased your precious babies are all well. Love the photos keep them coming x
Ps Maddy I love the name Leo that was my second choice 
Take how are you going? Settled into GC??

Wish and Red our bubs are growing up so fast, it makes me sad .. Especially that I will return to work in May/June I feel depressed already thinking about it. 
I too am thinking of TTC issues now.. Perhaps I will go back to FS earlier than 12 months. I doubt I will fall pregnant naturally i haven't even got my periods back yet. I think at minimum I will need Clomid .

All this talk about ivF costs makes me nervous too as we don't have the same funds we did the first time around as I am will work parttime. Maybe I will go through Westmead . Maddy who was your doctor? Problem is I loved my FS at ivf Australia but I was travelling to Bondi to see him. Not sure if I can dot he same thing this time around.

Sparkle and Molly welcome to the thread this has been a lucky thread indeed.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thank you everyone for your information- knowledge is certainly power! I really appreciate it. I did a lot of calling and internet research as well as asked you ladies etc. Monash IVF here in Clayton will end up being aprox $5500 after my Medicare rebates, so it was about $9600 upfront. This includes the cost for sperm analysis (sucks we have to do another one!) and ultrasounds blood tests etc. We decided we will pay the extra for ICSI to help make it even more successful (hopefully!) as it worked out to be only a couple of hundred more than standard IVF. I am a lot calmer now that I have some functional understanding of the whole process :) I have made an appointment with my OBYGN/IVF fertility specialist from Monash and that will be on Thurs Feb 13th, so I will be filling in the registration forms for the clinic tonight to send in. We also spoke with a couple of other places for costings, they were all roughly the same. We figure we will just go to Monash as they have such a great reputation and its more practical locality wise for us. Yes, the legislation in Victoria came in 4 years ago so now we have to be made to feel like criminals before we spend thousands on our dream to make our family. Absurd, isn't it!? Im glad to hear this is a lucky thread!!! I haven't read it all as it like 209 pages now! Hopefully it spreads some baby dust to me! I wonder how many have become pregnant off here? Hmm :D


----------



## Maddy40

aleja said:


> All this talk about ivF costs makes me nervous too as we don't have the same funds we did the first time around as I am will work parttime. Maybe I will go through Westmead . Maddy who was your doctor? Problem is I loved my FS at ivf Australia but I was travelling to Bondi to see him. Not sure if I can dot he same thing this time around.

Aleja....well I must be hormonal, I'm already bugging DH for another baby :haha::blush: 

I was with Dr Bradbury - basically there are a bunch of doctors associated with Westmead IVF and they each have their own speciality in addition to the IVF aspect. I only saw my Dr once because a duty Doctor does egg retrieval and embie transfer and mine wasn't on duty either day. All other contact was with nurses and office staff - Westmead is much more "hands off" than the private clinic where we did IUI but I liked that about them.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Maddy how long did it take you to get your 1st appt at Westmead? And then how long til you started your 1st cycle? The difference in price is phenomenal and is making me question if we should shop around a bit... Thanks :)


----------



## Maddy40

Sparkle... I got the Westmead info brochure and rang each doctor on their list, then took the first one that had an appointment available. Each doctor was a different price too - I think Dr Bradbury was about $400 for that initial appointment (not included in the Westmead IVF costs). I think we had to wait about 6 weeks to get in. As well as a doctor's appointment we needed an intake appointment at Westmead - I managed to get ours on the same day as the doctor. Coincidentally the day we saw the FS was Cycle Day 2 for me so we were able to start our cycle that day (I did a long down-reg cycle).


----------



## babypizazz

aleja said:


> Hi ladies long time no chat
> 
> Firstly OMG babypizzazz you are pregnant!!!!
> Wow wow wow!!!! I am so happy for you. When is your due date ?

Hi Aleja

Welcome back! Yes, I'm FINALLY pregnant! :happydance::happydance::happydance: We are due 15 August 2014. Although my OB says that I will probably deliver around 1 Aug 14.. Did any of you get told that you probably wouldn't go past 38 weeks????

I have my nuchal scan next week and an appt with the other OB (as mine is off on leave at the moment) the day after so I will ask her what the deal is.....

How are you and Marlon doing???? Any photos you can post?

You're all lucky women being able to take proper maternity leave.... 'Cause my husband and I work from home, he wants me to take as little leave as possible so that we don't dwindle our savings.... Ugh!!!


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies..all settled into Gold Coast, Keyara has started school and that's all gone smoothly thank god.
Cydney is an angel..we are so blessed. Not 100% sure but I think we're done with the baby making. Wayne has a daughter overseas and we have to make sure we have the finances to visit her and fly her here. I also had high blood pressure in the last week and my blood results from labour showed liver function issues so it turns out I had ececlampsia so future pregnancy becomes high risk, could be hard with 2 kids to care for if I get sick. Hard because Cydney is so delightful its tempting to try for one more.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much Maddy I gave one of the centres a call (it was one that a few drs worked at) the 1st appt was mid February as they'd just had a cancellation and it was also with dr Bradbury. I booked it and then called hubby but he's away that day, he's also not keen on changing drs again for a third time. I care more about the fact that it's $3000 cheaper but he doesn't so we'll see...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja - It's funny how we were all waiting to start our treatment, now we are all planning #2 :haha: How is your little man going? xx

Maddy - Are you and DH going for another one? xx

Sparkle - I swapped to IVF Australia from Genea as the FS I was seeing was pushing us so hard to do IVF. I was pregnant wight he 7th and I had been to my OB and the baby's heart had stopped and I called him to tell him that I was having a D&C. He didn't say anything nice just you need to see me about IVF! I hung up on him and then shopped around, but my OB suggested IVF Australia :) xx

BabyPizazz - Due to my history my OB said I would not be allow to go past 38 weeks due to being high risk. I was booked in for induction at 38 weeks, but ended up going to hospital at 36+5 due to severe pre eclampsia. xx

Take - Glad to hear you are all settled in :) That's what I worry about, being sick while pregnant and looking after Lincoln. xx


----------



## babypizazz

Thanks Red! I'm not sure why I would be considered high risk at this point. My only history is unexplained, no previous pregnancies.... But hey, if it means i get to meet my baby 2 weeks earlier, who am I to complain!!!:thumbup:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, 
Ms Red, I know what you mean- We must be crazy or something thinking about another one so soon!! For me it's an age factor too as I'm turning 37 this year. 
Marlon is well , turned 6 months last week - he is in the cute chubby stage now. It's amazing how they grow. It makes me sad that I have to return to work in June as I will have to put him in child care 2 days a week.

Maddy I think it's hormones as I was the same at the beginning. Plus M was a big sleeper as a newborn so I thought I was on easy street. Then he turned 10 weeks and I got a reality check !!!  he does not sleep much in the day so it's hard to do anything.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls!!

So exciting that many of you are about to try for number two!! We would be over the moon if we fell preggo naturally - but if not, jan 2015 is not too far away when we will use our frosties. I really can't wait for another bubba! 

Lily had a rough start the poor bubba and was diagnosed with silent reflux (and is why she couldn't sleep for even 1 hour at a time!) but we started an antacid two weeks ago and the difference is incredible. She is such a happy baby now and is only waking to feed once or twice a night!! I feel like a million bucks too now that I am getting some sleep! Happy mum and baby :) 

Sparkle and Molly- keep us posted on hour appts. I'm on the west coast but our ivf cost were similar. I think we were out of pocket around $3000 for the fresh cycle and private insurance only covered the hospital bills for egg collection. 

Baby pizazz! I really can't wait to hear about your scan too! I bet you're counting down the days!

Chook are you still here???? How is your bubba? How are you?


----------



## babypizazz

I can't wait to hear about your journeys trying for number 2!!!! I hope you all fall pregnant naturally.... Given that you tried so hard for the first there is definitely every possibility! Sometimes the body just needs that little push!

For us though, this one will be our only one... I'm turning the big 40 at the end of this year and DH will be 46... I would probably do it again but I don't think DH would.... Plus we only have the one room for kids as the other one is an office! Seriously though, I'm happy with one. I was an only child and turned out fine, plus they will have lots of cousins...

Kirst, yes, excited about my next scan although a tiny bit nervous given my age.... Hoping to get a good number for the nuchal scan so I don't have to worry about further testing! Although at least now they have that blood test so I don't have to do an amnio.


----------



## Miss Redknob

BabyPizazz - Hope your NT scan and OB appointment goes well :) Have you had much morning sickness? xx

So great to hear from you Kirst :) So glad you and Lily are going well now that you got something for her reflux xx

I am the same can't wait to hear everyones TTC journeys again. DH and I have to do IVF as we have been told buy our OB that if I fall pregnant naturally I will be in trouble :haha: As my chances of conceiving a "normal chromosome" baby are slim. But when I look at the heartache we went through, I would rather my kids have normal chromosomes so they don't have to go through what we did :)


----------



## Kirs_t

You've defn had your share miss red. I hope there is no more heartache and only happiness for your next miracle! Ivf is worth it to make sure your bubs have the right chromosomes and how awesome that we have the science to make sure! Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

So true Kirst :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Kirst - glad you got the reflux sorted. I tell you, it made life very uncomfortable when I was pregnant, so I can't imagine how yuk it must make a little bub feel.




Miss Redknob said:


> Maddy - Are you and DH going for another one? xx

Probably not :nope: I'm smart enough to appreciate how amazingly lucky we are to have Leo. One round of IVF with my own 42yo eggs, resulting in one embryo, that in turn became our gorgeous boy. But it means we have no frosties and I would be 43yo by the time we could think about going again.... In my heart of hearts I don't think it's possible to win the lottery twice!



aleja said:


> Maddy I think it's hormones as I was the same at the beginning. Plus M was a big sleeper as a newborn so I thought I was on easy street. Then he turned 10 weeks and I got a reality check !!!  he does not sleep much in the day so it's hard to do anything.

Good reality check Aleja! We are getting fantastic sleep most nights and physically I feel like I'm recovering really well, so it does make it easier to be a bit blasé. I don't get much done during the day either - L catnaps in 10-min spurts and cluster-feeds ALL DAY roughly once every hour....so thank goodness for those long periods of sleep at night!


I am going to try and go to my first mothers-group on Friday - it's arranged by the families association in my department. And DH is hoping to get to the Canberra Dad's playgroup on Saturday morning, although I think I'll stay nearby in case I'm needed for milk-duty!


----------



## babypizazz

Miss Redknob said:


> BabyPizazz - Hope your NT scan and OB appointment goes well :) Have you had much morning sickness? xx
> 
> So great to hear from you Kirst :) So glad you and Lily are going well now that you got something for her reflux xx
> 
> I am the same can't wait to hear everyones TTC journeys again. DH and I have to do IVF as we have been told buy our OB that if I fall pregnant naturally I will be in trouble :haha: As my chances of conceiving a "normal chromosome" baby are slim. But when I look at the heartache we went through, I would rather my kids have normal chromosomes so they don't have to go through what we did :)

Hi Red

Thanks. No morning sickness really... Just a really heavy feeling after dinner sometimes but no nausea! So grateful! Still falling asleep on the lounge at night though and ALWAYS hungry! I'm already overweight from all the hormones over the last 2 years so I'm scared to put on too much more weight....

Wow, I didn't realise that your journey was so difficult. At least you know that you can create a beautiful healthy baby even if it is with the help of IVF. i guess we should all be grateful for modern medicine that it gives us this opportunity to become parents... So I hope that when you do go back that it happens quickly for you xx

Kirst, good that you have Lily's reflux sorted out... I am really not going to know what has hit me when I have our baby! They are just the most fragile little beings.


----------



## Take2

Babypizzaz- I too was carrying extra weight from the fertility drugs, I packed it on even more when pregnant esp in the last month or so, having said that I had terrible edema so a lot was fluid. Its slowly coming off now, a woman in the supermarket commented on me being pregnant the other day, I was a bit offended but being 2 weeks postpartum I think i should give myself a break. Don't worry plenty of time to recover the pre pregnancy body..enjoy the journey I say :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh Miss Redknob I'm so sorry you went through all that :hugs: How horrible of that Dr, so insensitive and unnecessary :nope:

I felt the Dr I was seeing before at IVFA was a bit like that, insensitive and dismissive and the Dr I'm seeing now at Genea has been great, she is the complete opposite of the other guy. So it seems it's more about the individual Dr than the clinic. At least we both now have someone we're happy with. Xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I think you are right, it is the different drs! DH and I travel 1.5hrs to go to the Dr at IVFA as he was recommended for us, wish he was closer :(


----------



## aleja

Ms Red are you going back to the same FS?


----------



## MollyNorwood

For those of you have had IVF and been successful, what would you say the worst part is of the whole procedure? (apart from the waiting I mean! :) )


----------



## Maddy40

Molly....personally I didn't find the medical process too difficult at all, as I was very lucky to have minimal side-effects from the drugs. I think the mental side was hardest for me, particularly the 5-day wait from egg-retrieval to embryo transplant, as I had very few eggs retrieved and only 1 was good enough to transfer. Luckily that one embie became our son!


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi Molly! For me the toughest part was egg retrieval. But I had a pretty rare complication that meant a week in hospital with bladder issues!! Most people find the procedure very easy and only in hospital a few hours. Overall the ivf is not too bad. The disappointment of a failed cycle is also very tough but next time, when we try for number 2, I will remind myself that it may not happen first time- but it will happen!! Xxx


----------



## babypizazz

Hi all!!!!

Had my NT scan today and all good! 1:1990 chance of Downs.... I am on :cloud9:

A little sneak peek of bubs here....
 



Attached Files:







1623219_10152282439324009_727162645_n - Copy.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Take2

That's great Babypizzaz..happy healthy bub is awesome news :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Congratulations Babypizazz! Nice lookin bubba you got in there! :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Fantastic news baby pizazz! Love the pic!! How are you feeling? Not too much morning sickness I hope!


----------



## babypizazz

Kirs_t said:


> Fantastic news baby pizazz! Love the pic!! How are you feeling? Not too much morning sickness I hope!

Thanks everyone! Kirs_t, I have had no morning sickness! I'm counting that as a major blessing! Just still REALLY :sleep: and :munch:!!!! Husby is complaining about how much he is eating - apparently my fault... I'm a carbaholic at the moment!!!!


----------



## aleja

Babypizzazz wonderful results!! And the photo is so clear too. Any sense of the gender yet?? 

Molly, hardest part for me was definately the waiting waiting waiting. It always feels like you are waiting for something .. Eg period to start, for procedures, scans, test results etc etc
And of course failed cycles, even if you have perfect blasts they don't always work.


----------



## babypizazz

aleja said:


> Babypizzazz wonderful results!! And the photo is so clear too. Any sense of the gender yet??
> 
> Molly, hardest part for me was definately the waiting waiting waiting. It always feels like you are waiting for something .. Eg period to start, for procedures, scans, test results etc etc
> And of course failed cycles, even if you have perfect blasts they don't always work.

Thanks Aleja! My friend who is 2 days behind me had her scan yesterday and hers showed more of the body and was clearer.... But no, no idea of gender though secretly hoping for a girl!

Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja - We are going back to the same FS as he is in genetics :) When are you planning on going back?

Molly - The hardest part for me was the Syneral spray!! I had the worst headaches with it and I couldn't do anything but lay on the lounge to keep them at bay :flower: And the WAITING!! So much WAITING :haha:

Baby Pizazz - Gorgeous pic :cloud9: Glad to hear bub is doing well. I was a carbaholic in first trimester then it was Mt Franklin Sparkling water for the rest of the pregnancy :haha: Sending you lots of girl :dust:


----------



## babypizazz

Miss Redknob said:


> Aleja - We are going back to the same FS as he is in genetics :) When are you planning on going back?
> 
> Molly - The hardest part for me was the Syneral spray!! I had the worst headaches with it and I couldn't do anything but lay on the lounge to keep them at bay :flower: And the WAITING!! So much WAITING :haha:
> 
> Baby Pizazz - Gorgeous pic :cloud9: Glad to hear bub is doing well. I was a carbaholic in first trimester then it was Mt Franklin Sparkling water for the rest of the pregnancy :haha: Sending you lots of girl :dust:

Thanks Miss Red! Keep sprinkling that girl dust! Good to hear i'm not the only one eating my weight in carbs! I drink Mt Franklin Spring Water, it's the best!

I'm so glad i didn't have to use that Syneral spray! 

Molly, my IVF protocol was pretty straightforward. The only thing I hated was all the bruising from the women who couldn't take my blood properly.... The actual giving myself injections was a lot easier than I thought (especially for a needle phobe). The waiting for me was also a struggle. But the hardest part for me was when I would wake up from egg collection and look at the very small number on my hand. My OB keeps telling me it was my age, but obviously the whole quality not quantity came into play with me.. :happydance:


----------



## aleja

Babypizzazz I hope you get your girl. Will you find out at the 20 week scan?

Red, I'm not sure when I'm going back definately this year , probably by June/July when Marlon turns 1...I hate having to start from scratch :-(


----------



## babypizazz

aleja said:


> Babypizzazz I hope you get your girl. Will you find out at the 20 week scan?
> 
> Red, I'm not sure when I'm going back definately this year , probably by June/July when Marlon turns 1...I hate having to start from scratch :-(

Hi Aleja

My gender scan is in 6 weeks :happydance: can't wait!

Do you have any frosties left? You might find it happens quickly next time?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aleja - Marlon was your last frostie, wasn't he?

Think Aleja is the same as me and has to do a whole new cycle :(


----------



## Maddy40

Babypizazz...yay for scans :thumbup: they're pretty amazing aren't they? I really liked looking at my baby's brain when they did them, I found that fascinating!

Aleja and Red...jealous in a way that you are going back for more, but reality is setting in here that we won't be having another. I'll have to live my life vicariously through all of you :winkwink:

Take and Molly...:flower:


----------



## Miss Redknob

More than welcome to live our future babies with us :) xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well!! 

So I have a silly question but I have to ask... Do they really put your legs in stirrups during egg collection and transfer?? I'm starting to get nervous about my ivf in just over a month and I just read this online and I don't know why but it freaks me out a little... Just being so exposed and vulnerable... I guess I just thought it would be like a pap smear or my hsg where you just bend you legs and put your feet on the table. Was anyone else nervous about this or am I just being a wuss? :wacko:

Also getting nervous about the injections and about it failing :nope:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi sparkle!

It's not a silly question at all! Yep there's defn stirrups involved! Well there was at my clinic for not only egg retrieval and transfer but also for all the scans. It can be quite full on but the nurses were so lovely and after all the scans, by the time I got to egg retrieval, I wasn't so nervous about it. Your nurses will he amazing and to them it is no big deal, they do it every day. They will make you feel comfortable. The things we do for babies hey?! 

Keep us posted on how your cycle goes. We will be cheering you on!

K


----------



## Miss Redknob

Not a silly question Sparkle :) My clinic there were stirrups for ER and transfer but I was asleep for ER so they must of put my legs in them after they knocked me out. When I had transfer I sat there in the stirrups for like 5mins while they sorted out the embryo, but it felt like a lifetime as the OB was sitting there waiting for the needle :) You will be fine it is all over before you know it :) xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies! Knew I could count on this thread :flower:

Stirrups for ultrasounds too! What :wacko: I've had 5-6 internal ultrasounds in my life including my tube test and they never used stirrups... Oh well like you said kris_t hopefully it will help me get used to it.

Did you find the ER painful? Miss Red were you in any pain when you woke up?

Thanks for your support ladies xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I wasn't in a lot of pain but just mild cramping. It wasn't till the next day that I felt really sick and in pain as I had moderate OHSS. My advise would be get some Hydrolyte and drink it as per the instructions! My FS said if I didn't use it with loads of water I would have probably ended up in hospital.


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies! I have a feeding monster that is 4 weeks today! Not sleeping in the day times except 10 min catnaps between hourly feeds, luckily nights are still good, only wakes 2-3 times. 

Sparkle I didn't have any pain or difficulties recovering fm ER but then I only had a small number of eggs.


----------



## Take2

Don't hate me but Cydney slept 7 hours last night, wakes up twice at the most and sleeps 3-4 hour stretches through the day, I'm so blessed, thank god cause Keyara was the complete opposite as a baby!


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's awesome Take!! I better not rub in that Lincoln sleeps 8-8 every night then :haha:


----------



## Take2

oh wow Miss Red that is amazing!! You'd have 5 babies if they were all like that! The last 2 nights Cydney has only woken once for a feed, it is just lovely. I am sure because I have had it so easy now she will be the toddler from hell lol. Mind you the kid pukes and poos like a demon and all over everything so I need my sleep at night to get through all the washing throughout the day lol!


----------



## Maddy40

Good for you Take and Red. At least L still sleeps well at night. He wakes but just feeds and goes back to sleep. Started looking for answers about daytime sleep as he is soooo overtired. seems I have developed oversupply and L has tummy aches that make it difficult for him to stay asleep during the day. The past two days I've been block feeding on the advice of the ABA and we are seeing improvements already - today he took an afternoon nap of 4 hours and we haven't had any explosive green poo which is apparently a trademark of oversupply/too much foremilk. And at least he still sleeps well at night, or I might have become a lunatic by now.


----------



## Take2

I have the same prob Maddy, Cydney has the green explosive poos but sleeps well so I'm not too worried. I block fed for a week or 2 but I've dropped off a bit on that now because she sleeps so long between most of her feeds. Glad you've found it has helped you and Leo tho, it will take a few more weeks for our supply to settle, so I'm told by my midwife sister anyways.


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies! Wow you guys have hit the jack pot with all these unreal sleepers...Yo is a shocker! I still get up once a night! Oh well what are you gonna do? She started crawling at six months and hasn't stopped since! She's started pulling herself up on things and we had to drop the cot today! Gonna give ttc a red hot go from this month on eeek! We've been ntnp till now.. I still feel pretty relaxed though so we'll see.
Kirsti how's Lily? A bit more settled?
Take and maddy it's so nice to hear Cydney and Leo are doing so well! Those green poos were intense! I miss the new born days already!
Red Lincoln sounds like the perfect baby sleeping 12 hours wow. 
How is everyone else doing? Updates?
Xx


----------



## wishandwait

And Aleja.... How's Marlon?
Here's an updated photo...I'd love to see yours!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Take2

Wish- she is crazy cute, can't believe how big she is!


----------



## aleja

Hey ladies ! 
I'm enjoying reading through everyone's updates. I'd love to see more pics. 
Marlon is well, now 7 months.. Not crawling yet but any day now as he is sort of crawling backwards at the moment . 
I was just about to say he sleeps 12 hrs overnight but he woke up a few minutes ago &#128514;

Wish I can't believe its TTC time again.. Can you imagine you fall pregnant first round&#128561;??!! 

Sparkle GL with your upcoming cycle . I wasn't phased by the invasion of privacy by the 4th cycle .. It felt like Everyone had seen my vajajay. 

I made an appt with a newer low cost clinic for late April but maybe will stick with old clinic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Take2

Aleja: such a cutie, look at that big grin :)


----------



## babypizazz

Wish and Aleja - your babies are sooooo cute! :thumbup:


----------



## aleja

Thanks babypizzazz , how are you feeling ??


----------



## babypizazz

Great Aleja, getting bigger very day... Have my 16 week scan on Tuesday, so really looking forward to that.... 

Actually you girls could probably help me... I'm totally confused about prams.... I want one that I can put a capsule straight into and that I can have the baby facing me and also facing away when it get a little older.... Also needs to be able to walk through a park on different terrains... What have your pram experiences been like and is there one in particular you can recommend.... I'm also budget restricted so would need to be $700 or less....


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi baby pizzazz! 16 week scan! How exciting :) I can't remember if we've asked already but are you finding out the gender?

My sister is pregnant and just bought a mountain buggy cosmopolitan pram... It looks really good and defn fits a capsule as I am giving her our maxi cosi one. I think it is about $600 or $700.

All is well for us! Lily is going great. So settled and happy now and had just started laughing which is hilarious! I'm a bit jealous of all you sleeping through the night girls too! Lil still wakes twice or just once on a good night- but it's just a quick 5-10 min feed and back to bed so it's not too bad! Xxx


----------



## wishandwait

Naaaw kirsti I've seen the pictures of lily on Facebook and she is an absolute DOLL!! So gorgeous!! 

Baby piazz so excited for you love!! I loved the scan it was the best bit of being pregnant! And feeling the baby wriggle of course!
As for the pram we got a Valco rebel Q ex.. I wanted a pram that went forwards and back, took the capsule and had a good that went all the way over.. I love it! And it was about 650 new I think?? We also got a bugaboo cameleon second hand as pram for dh's car and it's great too but I really love the Valco! I can even fit a box of nappies in the basket! 

AFM the ttc is tricky as my cycle is still soo messy! 37 days this month wtf???

How's everyone else going?


----------



## babypizazz

Hi Kirst, yes so exciting, and we are finding out the gender... Hopefully tomorrow but will wait until my 19 week scan to confirm. 

Thanks for the pram info, I posted on Facebook last night and all my mummy friends commented LOL... My husband, however, is insisting that a 3 wheeler will be better than a 4 wheeler..... Oh, and it has to have big wheels.... I think that's the car fanatic in him :haha:

Oh, that's so cute that Lily has started laughing. I bet it's just the sweetest little sound! Don't feel jealous of me for getting sleep, a snoring husband, a bladder that needs to be emptied up to 3 times a night, and two cats who either wake me when they go to the box, scratching away trying to cover their mess or vomiting because they ate too much!!!

Unfortunately Wish, I haven't felt it move yet and I can't wait until I do!!!

I do not envy you for having to ttc again.... The last 4 years for us were terrible ttc'ing so I'm glad I don't have to do it anymore!

Hope everyone else is well! :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone,

Wish... gorgeous bub! No wonder we are all wanting more, they are so darned cute :thumbup:

Take... how ru going chick? :kiss:

Aleja... yay to Marlon getting mobile :happydance:

Kirst... I bet Lily's laughs makes any tiredness fade into the background :hugs: 

Red... any exciting news from you :shrug:

Pizazz... we got the City Mini GT which is great for exercising as it has nice big wheels that never need pumping and you can steer it with one hand. I probably wouldn't have bought a 3-wheeler if I wasn't going to exercise, as you normally can't hang a nappy bag from the handbars (due to the way 3 wheelers are balanced). It's really annoying to be pushing a pram and also toting a heavy nappy bag on one shoulder...

Sorry if I missed anyone....I have brain-mush-syndrome :wacko:

As for us, L was 6 weeks on Sunday & has started smiling at DH, myself and his sister. It's a nice change, previously he only smiled at his own farts :haha::blush: (He's such a boy). He had his 6-week vaccinations on Monday and is a bit out of sorts, so we are having a day at home today. 

Here's his latest pic - have put it in a spoiler because it's coming up really huge & I don't know how to resize it!


Spoiler
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj614/Twocam/90269435-3700-4af0-8267-a260fd24efff_zpscc92322a.jpg


----------



## aleja

Maddy he is gorgeous!!!! Looks so cheeky

Wish, are you still breast feeding and did you get your periods back ? Could this be mucking up your cycles ...
I don't even have AF back after 7.5months but I think it's due to breast feeding.

Pizazz, the steel craft strider has big wheels and is very sturdy.
We bought a Combi stroller light and closes with one hand.. But it's not for off road


----------



## MollyNorwood

Im back! I picked up my meds on Thursday and got my period today- I start my Gonal F injects tomorrow. This is my first ever IVF cycle. Im nervous even more now, as I was told that because of my PCOS I have a higher chance of having OHSS. As if this process wasn't daunting enough!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Good luck MollyNorwood!! You're gonna be about 2 weeks ahead of me - I'm doing my first cycle too... Excited and nervous at the same time...

What dose of gonal f are you on? I don't have PCOS but I do have PC appearing ovaries so my re said I'm also at high risk of ohss. She is only putting me on 100 iu of gonal f because of the ohss risk. I'm really nervous that this is too low though and I won't get many eggs :(

When I had my nurses interview she said to minimise the risk make sure to drink lots of water and just rest and take it easy.

I hope it goes smoothly for us and we both get our bfp's 1st try!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi Sparkle!! Fingers crossed for us both!!
I am on 150 iu of Gonal F, I guess that was based on my body's reaction to my previous Clomid cycles? Not too sure, but the nurse had said the same thing to me about OHSS. Don't worry about the dosage, as they will be doing ultrasounds and blood tests to see how you are traveling. If they find that it wasn't quite strong enough then as long as your follicles are growing they will probably give you an extra couple days worth of the same dosage. Apparently it's rarer to hear that the woman has had no growth at all, but it can happen.
The nurse told me that it's also possible that the women going through IVF will have empty follicles with no eggs in there, and they can't find that out until egg retrieval when they stick the liquid from the follies under a microscope.
I was like "WHAT!?" 
There are so many reasons that a cycle will be cancelled too...
It's their job to give you all worst case scenario's so you are not surprised if it happens to you, but I walked away thinking 'is it worth it'? Which of course I know it is but it's still scary!


----------



## Sparkle_13

See I don't understand why I'm only on 100... What was your ahm if you don't mind me asking? 

To me that would be worst case scenario, we go through with the egg retrieval and have to pay for everything but then they don't get any eggs... Or they don't fertilise and we have nothing to transfer but we are still out of pocket the full amount... I know I shouldn't even be thinking like that but I just don't think I could cope if that happened... :( sorry for the downer...

What clinic are you with Molly?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle_13 said:


> See I don't understand why I'm only on 100... What was your ahm if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> To me that would be worst case scenario, we go through with the egg retrieval and have to pay for everything but then they don't get any eggs... Or they don't fertilise and we have nothing to transfer but we are still out of pocket the full amount... I know I shouldn't even be thinking like that but I just don't think I could cope if that happened... :( sorry for the downer...
> 
> What clinic are you with Molly?

Don't be sorry, it's a tough time! :hugs:
I don't know what my ahm was, I normally ask for copies of results but I didn't this time around because my head was elsewhere I think! Next time I will get a copy.
I am a big girl so maybe that's why I am on 150? Do you have a diagnosis as to why you weren't getting preg naturally? Maybe I am on 150 because of my PCOS? I really don't know what makes them choose certain dosages, I am pretty clueless really :wacko:
I am going through Monash IVF here in Clayton. I see a Dr Mark Lawrence who has been doing this for 30 years and has had awesome results so we have our fingers crossed that he is the one to grant our wish! We will see ;) 
Where are you having treatment? I heard Westmead in Sydney is good and affordable. We will be paying around $11,000 up front with about $5000 back via Medicare.
It is scary that we could end up totally out of pocket for a cycle of IVF if it doesn't work for any reason but we have no choice but to be positive. If you don't then that dark cloud will swallow you up


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks :hugs:

150 is a pretty average dose from what I've heard. I don't think they would start you on much higher with PCOS as a higher dose puts you at even higher risk of ohss. I know I'm on a low dose because of my PC appearing ovaries it just seems even lower than most is all...

We are going through a private clinic in Sydney and will end up being out of pocket a similar amount. If it doesn't work first go plus any frosties we will go to westmead (I would have gone there as soon as I 1st heard about them but hubby didn't want to change drs again as we'd already changed from ivf Australia).

Keep me updated :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Hello ladies, I saw this forum and thought I may join in! I'm from Brisbane. My husband and I did our first ivf cycle in December, which ended in a BFN. 

I WAS ON 150 iu of Gonal F. We did attempt a cycle in September, however the doctor only put me on 100iu because my ovarian reserve was 'excellent' but I can't remember what the number was! We ended up having to cancel the cycle because just 2 days before Egg collection there was one dominant follicle. So the next cycle it was bumped up to 150iu and I got 10 eggs that were able to be injected with Icsi. 8 fertalized and we transferred one 3 day. 

Doing a FET this cycle and have just ovulated. So hopefully over the next few days will have another embryo on board! 

Are you Aussie ladies doing just one embryo? I'm with QFG and they will only let me transfer one. I'm a bit nervous doing a FET as I know the chances are a lot lower but it's definitely worth a try!


----------



## MollyNorwood

eveclo said:


> Hello ladies, I saw this forum and thought I may join in! I'm from Brisbane. My husband and I did our first ivf cycle in December, which ended in a BFN.
> 
> I WAS ON 150 iu of Gonal F. We did attempt a cycle in September, however the doctor only put me on 100iu because my ovarian reserve was 'excellent' but I can't remember what the number was! We ended up having to cancel the cycle because just 2 days before Egg collection there was one dominant follicle. So the next cycle it was bumped up to 150iu and I got 10 eggs that were able to be injected with Icsi. 8 fertalized and we transferred one 3 day.
> 
> Doing a FET this cycle and have just ovulated. So hopefully over the next few days will have another embryo on board!
> 
> Are you Aussie ladies doing just one embryo? I'm with QFG and they will only let me transfer one. I'm a bit nervous doing a FET as I know the chances are a lot lower but it's definitely worth a try!

Hi Eveclo! 
Good luck with your journey, I hope it's not a long one :) 
DH and I toyed with the idea of doing two transfers for our first IVF round. Still kinda considering it, but I think for us the risk of a twin pregnancy is not worth it. So I think we will do a single transfer. Just hope it sticks!
I hope yours is a sticky bean! 
Let us know how you go


----------



## Sparkle_13

Good luck eveclo!!!

At my clinic the success rate for fet is almost the same, maybe yours could be too. 

We are only allowed to transfer 1 emby too although I don't think I would want to do more than 1 yet - maybe if we are not successful I will feel different for future rounds.

My dr is only putting me on 100 iu of gonal f and I've been worried its so low... Do you mind me asking what your fertility issue is? My dr is putting me on a low dose as I have polycystic appearing ovaries and my amh is highish at 49

:)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Good luck eveclo!!!
> 
> At my clinic the success rate for fet is almost the same, maybe yours could be too.
> 
> We are only allowed to transfer 1 emby too although I don't think I would want to do more than 1 yet - maybe if we are not successful I will feel different for future rounds.
> 
> My dr is only putting me on 100 iu of gonal f and I've been worried its so low... Do you mind me asking what your fertility issue is? My dr is putting me on a low dose as I have polycystic appearing ovaries and my amh is highish at 49
> 
> :)

Our issue is low sperm count, morphology and motility. A triple whammy! Hehe. There is no known issues with myself. The reason I was put on such a low dose was because of my age (early 20's) and the fact that my doctor was very cautious of me overstimulating. I think that 100iu is a good dose for someone with polycystic symptoms just because there is nothing worse than feeling ill after the retrieval ! Have you had IVF before? 

We will definitely be transferring 2 next FET, as we transferred one in December (fresh) and on Saturday another one! I rang the embryologists today to check on my defrosting embryo, and apparently it's 100% in tact still, so that's a bonus! It's 8 cells still... Just hoping over night it becomes something more ! And then by Saturday it will hopefully be a blastocyst ! We have one 6BB day 5 embryo in the freezer too so if all else fails we can use that one ;)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Good luck today eveclo! Let us know how the transfer goes :flower:

This will be our first ivf. FX for first time lucky


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Good luck today eveclo! Let us know how the transfer goes :flower:
> 
> This will be our first ivf. FX for first time lucky

Thanks sparkle! It went really well. I got there about 7am and my FS was there and the scientist came up and said that the embryo we had ( which was at 9 cells yesterday) had now become a morula (which apparently was almost a blastocyst) and we transferred that one. Hoping all goes well. Also did accupuncture yesterday and today and going back on Monday for my weekly appointment with my acupuncturist:) 

Is your FS hoping to take your embryos to blast or are they more interested in 3 days? The reason we had 3 day transfer the first time was because it fell on a Sunday (a 5 dt) and they aren't open so we ended up having to do a 3 day one, which is a pain but oh well ;)


When do you start meds ?


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yay good luck :dust:

Our clinic is open everyday and they do 5 day transfers. I stopped keeping track of my cycles as it was causing me too much anxiety so I actually don't really know when my period is due but I think it might be about a week... I can't believe its so soon... Eeek nervous and excited


----------



## MollyNorwood

Oh wow good luck Eveclo! I bet you are really nervous! I know i will be! :) Keep yourself busy if you can, thats always the best thing to do in the TWW!
Sparkles- AF really does come around so fast when you are a bit scared or worried about starting IVF, mine did too! I am currently on CD9 so I have (as of tonight) done 8 days of injects. Gonal F and Orgalutran. The orgalutran is a bugger to do, and leaves me with lumpy itchy skin for an hour or two afterwards but the Gonal F has been a breeze. 
i went in yesterday for my first ultrasound and blood test which they were very happy with so I go back in on Tuesday morning for another lot, hopefully by then I will be told when to take my Ovidrel and be booked in for the ER.
This has been all happening so fast! It's crazy how fast actually. It's kind of like when you are looking forward to something so time is supposed to go really slow, but because you are also nervous time actually goes really fast instead. 
Now I sound like I am on the crazy train! haha.
Apart from the needle injections, I am feeling pretty normal. I have watched Youtube videos of women crying and overly emotional after being on the IVF drugs, but I have to say that so far so good for me.
Hope it's the same for you too Sparkle!


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Oh wow good luck Eveclo! I bet you are really nervous! I know i will be! :) Keep yourself busy if you can, thats always the best thing to do in the TWW!
> Sparkles- AF really does come around so fast when you are a bit scared or worried about starting IVF, mine did too! I am currently on CD9 so I have (as of tonight) done 8 days of injects. Gonal F and Orgalutran. The orgalutran is a bugger to do, and leaves me with lumpy itchy skin for an hour or two afterwards but the Gonal F has been a breeze.
> i went in yesterday for my first ultrasound and blood test which they were very happy with so I go back in on Tuesday morning for another lot, hopefully by then I will be told when to take my Ovidrel and be booked in for the ER.
> This has been all happening so fast! It's crazy how fast actually. It's kind of like when you are looking forward to something so time is supposed to go really slow, but because you are also nervous time actually goes really fast instead.
> Now I sound like I am on the crazy train! haha.
> Apart from the needle injections, I am feeling pretty normal. I have watched Youtube videos of women crying and overly emotional after being on the IVF drugs, but I have to say that so far so good for me.
> Hope it's the same for you too Sparkle!

Hehe sounds like everything is going super smooth for you! That's excellent ! My first cycle (that was cancelled 2 days before ET) was horrible. Absolutely exhausted and so bloated. The second time was much better and we got the 11 follicles.

How bad is the orgalutran!!! I had to get my husband to do it for me, I found if I put a ice cube on the area for a few minutes it was a lot easier and didn't hurt. I liked the gonal f though- much easier to deal with. 

I am nervous, but also excited. I have felt so much healthier for this fet than I did for the fresh. Just hoping the embryo is of ok quality and keeps growing and sticks! Official test date is the 27th, but ill probably do a home test before then.... Maybe...


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Yay good luck :dust:
> 
> Our clinic is open everyday and they do 5 day transfers. I stopped keeping track of my cycles as it was causing me too much anxiety so I actually don't really know when my period is due but I think it might be about a week... I can't believe its so soon... Eeek nervous and excited

It will go so fast! Our cycle flew by. What are you doing about work and everything? I had to call in sick... Ended up having about a week off in total as I was so ill! I think I had Er on Tuesday... And then transfer on Friday. So I had all of those days off in between. But I know a lot of ladies that felt fine after their Et! I was a rare case


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Oh wow Molly that really has flown by! That's great that everything is going smoothly and the ultrasound went well :happydance:

I've told my boss and given her the heads up that I will need some time off, she's pretty good with stuff like that so I'm lucky. Eveclo did you take any time off after ET too or did you just have the wknd? That's actually the time I'm worried about as I get really stressed at work, so I may take a few days even if I'm feeling well, although I guess the downside is having time off means more time thinking about the tww... Hmmm


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Oh wow Molly that really has flown by! That's great that everything is going smoothly and the ultrasound went well :happydance:
> 
> I've told my boss and given her the heads up that I will need some time off, she's pretty good with stuff like that so I'm lucky. Eveclo did you take any time off after ET too or did you just have the wknd? That's actually the time I'm worried about as I get really stressed at work, so I may take a few days even if I'm feeling well, although I guess the downside is having time off means more time thinking about the tww... Hmmm

I think my ET fell on a Tuesday , and I had my transfer on the Friday. So I initially called in sick to work Tuesday/Wednesday, went in Thursday but I felt soooo crap I ended up leaving early and then called in sick again on Friday. My boss was on vacay at the time so I didn't want my work collegues to know so I just said I was ill... Which I was. Hehe. When I came out of Er I was bleeding through the pad/bed etc which was really strange. They still went ahead for a transfer but I had lost so much blood that I kept fainting. It was horrible. But there were about 6 ladies in the recovery room that felt awesome and fine I think I just wasn't Lucky. I would be taking the day of transfer and then 2 days after off work. It's hard because you can't really ask in advanced due to the timings being so unpredictable !


----------



## MollyNorwood

eveclo said:


> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Oh wow Molly that really has flown by! That's great that everything is going smoothly and the ultrasound went well :happydance:
> 
> I've told my boss and given her the heads up that I will need some time off, she's pretty good with stuff like that so I'm lucky. Eveclo did you take any time off after ET too or did you just have the wknd? That's actually the time I'm worried about as I get really stressed at work, so I may take a few days even if I'm feeling well, although I guess the downside is having time off means more time thinking about the tww... Hmmm
> 
> *Thanks Sparkles! It's great that your boss is being really good about you taking the time off that you will need. At the end of the day, this is more important to us right now, and takes precedence over any old job!*
> I think my ET fell on a Tuesday , and I had my transfer on the Friday. So I initially called in sick to work Tuesday/Wednesday, went in Thursday but I felt soooo crap I ended up leaving early and then called in sick again on Friday. My boss was on vacay at the time so I didn't want my work collegues to know so I just said I was ill... Which I was. Hehe. When I came out of Er I was bleeding through the pad/bed etc which was really strange. They still went ahead for a transfer but I had lost so much blood that I kept fainting. It was horrible. But there were about 6 ladies in the recovery room that felt awesome and fine I think I just wasn't Lucky. I would be taking the day of transfer and then 2 days after off work. It's hard because you can't really ask in advanced due to the timings being so unpredictable !Click to expand...

*Oh no Eveclo you poor thing! Sounds like you have had a really tough time of it! I hope you get a nice BFP which will make it all worth while! Sparkles I hope you and I are like the other ladies in Eveclo's recovery room! It can be hard with work, although I haven't had to take any time off YET- all my ultrasounds/blood tests are falling on my day's off! Although now I am going in tomorrow morning now for my next lot, I hope I will find out when ER will be. I am guessing it should be Thurs or Fri this week. Scary, but I want it done! So I might have to end up taking a day off work for that if it's Friday. Then there is putting it back in there so i might have ended up two days off work, which is lucky for my boss! He has also been supportive, but I did tell him that this means more to me than worrying about how he will re-staff the day. Priorities! Haha *


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Oh wow Molly that really has flown by! That's great that everything is going smoothly and the ultrasound went well :happydance:
> 
> I've told my boss and given her the heads up that I will need some time off, she's pretty good with stuff like that so I'm lucky. Eveclo did you take any time off after ET too or did you just have the wknd? That's actually the time I'm worried about as I get really stressed at work, so I may take a few days even if I'm feeling well, although I guess the downside is having time off means more time thinking about the tww... Hmmm
> 
> *Thanks Sparkles! It's great that your boss is being really good about you taking the time off that you will need. At the end of the day, this is more important to us right now, and takes precedence over any old job!*
> I think my ET fell on a Tuesday , and I had my transfer on the Friday. So I initially called in sick to work Tuesday/Wednesday, went in Thursday but I felt soooo crap I ended up leaving early and then called in sick again on Friday. My boss was on vacay at the time so I didn't want my work collegues to know so I just said I was ill... Which I was. Hehe. When I came out of Er I was bleeding through the pad/bed etc which was really strange. They still went ahead for a transfer but I had lost so much blood that I kept fainting. It was horrible. But there were about 6 ladies in the recovery room that felt awesome and fine I think I just wasn't Lucky. I would be taking the day of transfer and then 2 days after off work. It's hard because you can't really ask in advanced due to the timings being so unpredictable !Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh no Eveclo you poor thing! Sounds like you have had a really tough time of it! I hope you get a nice BFP which will make it all worth while! Sparkles I hope you and I are like the other ladies in Eveclo's recovery room! It can be hard with work, although I haven't had to take any time off YET- all my ultrasounds/blood tests are falling on my day's off! Although now I am going in tomorrow morning now for my next lot, I hope I will find out when ER will be. I am guessing it should be Thurs or Fri this week. Scary, but I want it done! So I might have to end up taking a day off work for that if it's Friday. Then there is putting it back in there so i might have ended up two days off work, which is lucky for my boss! He has also been supportive, but I did tell him that this means more to me than worrying about how he will re-staff the day. Priorities! Haha *Click to expand...

I think I was such a rare case! I don't ever take medication/pain killers or anything so I think that's why everything affected me so much. :) 

That's awesome that your boss is understanding and supportive! It really helps. Is your dr planning on a 3 day or a 5 day transfer? And one or two embryos? Have you had a scan to check on your follicles? I was lucky that all my follicles had a egg (although only 10/11 mature). Hopefully your the same! I would have liked 15 eggs... That's what my hope was but the doctor said usually the less you have the better quality they are! 

Good luck! Let us know when ER is :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh wow eveclo that sounds horrible you poor thing :hugs: 10 mature eggs is good though! how many frosties do you have now? when is your blood test? Are you going to poas first? I know I won't be able to help myself haha

Maybe Thurs or Fri Molly...How exciting! :happydance: have they told you at ur ultrasound how many follis you have so far?

Work is just work, this is our lives!

Great chatting with you ladies, I love having someone to talk to going through the same thing xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh wow eveclo that sounds horrible you poor thing :hugs: 10 mature eggs is good though! how many frosties do you have now? when is your blood test? Are you going to poas first? I know I won't be able to help myself haha
> 
> Maybe Thurs or Fri Molly...How exciting! :happydance: have they told you at ur ultrasound how many follis you have so far?
> 
> Work is just work, this is our lives!
> 
> Great chatting with you ladies, I love having someone to talk to going through the same thing xx

I had 5 good embryos by the end of it. On day 3 they froze 3 of my best. And transferred one. And then there were a few that were ok and holding on and they kept growing just to see and then one made it to day 5 and looked good. So they froze it ;) 

So now after the fresh, and the FET I have 3 left. (2 x 3 day + 1 x 5 day.) which is great! Considering some people get none. At least it gives us a chance at pregnancy than trying naturally anyway. I think it's about 20% each time with a FET which is the same as trying naturally with no health issues :) 

My blood test is Thursday next week (27th I believe)! I'm so nervous. I think I'm going to text on Sunday or Monday. I have left myself one first response so I don't want to use it or waste it on a day where it is unlikely. I figure Sunday is 8dp5dt, so it should come up! 

Ahh it's so exciting doing ivf ! It's really the closest we get to becoming pregnant. How long have you been trying sparkle ??


----------



## MollyNorwood

We will have our fingers crossed for you Eveclo! We are nervous right here with you! Haha :D
I went for my 2nd ultrasound and blood test today, apparently my follies are growing slowly (which they are happy with-PCOS thing) but that means they want me in for another ultrasound and blood test on Fri before work and they might be able to tell me when egg collection will be then.I don't know the number of follicles I have, they haven't told me. I will ask them for sure on Friday though! Nurse said that the EARLIEST I will be in for that will probably be Monday next week. Kinda bummed because I thought I'd have egg collection this week. Oh well!
IVF is exciting although today I am a bit tired and a bit over being poked and prodded and stabbed. I need a nice long soak in the bath tonight I think, and an early night!
Thanks for 'listening' girls, I appreciate it.
Sparkles you are right- it's nice to share it with girls going through the same thing! :)


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> We will have our fingers crossed for you Eveclo! We are nervous right here with you! Haha :D
> I went for my 2nd ultrasound and blood test today, apparently my follies are growing slowly (which they are happy with-PCOS thing) but that means they want me in for another ultrasound and blood test on Fri before work and they might be able to tell me when egg collection will be then.I don't know the number of follicles I have, they haven't told me. I will ask them for sure on Friday though! Nurse said that the EARLIEST I will be in for that will probably be Monday next week. Kinda bummed because I thought I'd have egg collection this week. Oh well!
> IVF is exciting although today I am a bit tired and a bit over being poked and prodded and stabbed. I need a nice long soak in the bath tonight I think, and an early night!
> Thanks for 'listening' girls, I appreciate it.
> Sparkles you are right- it's nice to share it with girls going through the same thing! :)

That's ok! As long as they are growing that's all that matters :) 

My old boss had PCOS, and she did IVF & fell pregnant first go with her first little boy. She went back and had a FET, and also fell pregnant. I think the good thing about PCOS & IVF is definitely that once the eggs are there and the ovaries are out of the equation, there's usually a good sign your eggs are good quality & the sperm is hopefully good too. :) 

Definitely bath soak! Epsoms salts helped me with the fullness and everything. I slept so much whilst stimming too haha. It was great cos I had an excuse ;) next week will be here before you know it, keep us updated on how your ultrasound goes:) :happydance:


----------



## Sparkle_13

eveclo said:


> I had 5 good embryos by the end of it. On day 3 they froze 3 of my best. And transferred one. And then there were a few that were ok and holding on and they kept growing just to see and then one made it to day 5 and looked good. So they froze it ;)
> 
> So now after the fresh, and the FET I have 3 left. (2 x 3 day + 1 x 5 day.) which is great! Considering some people get none. At least it gives us a chance at pregnancy than trying naturally anyway. I think it's about 20% each time with a FET which is the same as trying naturally with no health issues :)
> 
> My blood test is Thursday next week (27th I believe)! I'm so nervous. I think I'm going to text on Sunday or Monday. I have left myself one first response so I don't want to use it or waste it on a day where it is unlikely. I figure Sunday is 8dp5dt, so it should come up!
> 
> Ahh it's so exciting doing ivf ! It's really the closest we get to becoming pregnant. How long have you been trying sparkle ??

5 embies is great! I will be so happy if I get that many! Fingers and toes crossed for ur test :) 

We've been trying since nov 12, so what's that about 1 1/2 years. Not long compared to some but feels like an eternity...


----------



## Sparkle_13

MollyNorwood said:


> We will have our fingers crossed for you Eveclo! We are nervous right here with you! Haha :D
> I went for my 2nd ultrasound and blood test today, apparently my follies are growing slowly (which they are happy with-PCOS thing) but that means they want me in for another ultrasound and blood test on Fri before work and they might be able to tell me when egg collection will be then.I don't know the number of follicles I have, they haven't told me. I will ask them for sure on Friday though! Nurse said that the EARLIEST I will be in for that will probably be Monday next week. Kinda bummed because I thought I'd have egg collection this week. Oh well!
> IVF is exciting although today I am a bit tired and a bit over being poked and prodded and stabbed. I need a nice long soak in the bath tonight I think, and an early night!
> Thanks for 'listening' girls, I appreciate it.
> Sparkles you are right- it's nice to share it with girls going through the same thing! :)

Oh sorry Molly it's not going to be this week, I can imagine you would definitely get over the needles, blood tests and ultrasounds pretty darn quick and would just want to get it done asap! Although then comes the dreaded tww... I think pampering yourself sounds like a great idea, maybe get a bell and make hubby your slave haha that's what I'm gonna do... lol


----------



## Sparkle_13

So AF arrived this morning, I'm just waiting on a call back from my nurse coordinator but I guess I will get my blood test tomorrow morning and then should hopefully pick up my meds on sat morning. So excited and a bit nervous that it's all starting!


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> So AF arrived this morning, I'm just waiting on a call back from my nurse coordinator but I guess I will get my blood test tomorrow morning and then should hopefully pick up my meds on sat morning. So excited and a bit nervous that it's all starting!

Yay! That's great news. It is such an exciting time! I hope you go ok with the injections- it's daunting starting with the gonal f but if you squeeze your skin enough it doesn't hurt at all;)


----------



## eveclo

As for me... I'm now 5dp5dt... (10dpo) and I'm having the worst headaches! And lower tummy / uterus is so bloated I actually look 15 weeks pregnant haha:( I'm hoping its a good Sign but its hard to be confident in anything. No bleeding or cramps or anything so probably not..

I'm planning to test on Sunday. Because my embryo was a morula (more like a 4 day instead of 5) I'm technically only 9dpo. At least on Sunday ill be 12/13dpo so it will be an accurate answer. Ahh I'm so nervous I really just want to know! I just have a feeling it's another negative :( need to try and be positive!


----------



## MollyNorwood

eveclo said:


> As for me... I'm now 5dp5dt... (10dpo) and I'm having the worst headaches! And lower tummy / uterus is so bloated I actually look 15 weeks pregnant haha:( I'm hoping its a good Sign but its hard to be confident in anything. No bleeding or cramps or anything so probably not..
> 
> I'm planning to test on Sunday. Because my embryo was a morula (more like a 4 day instead of 5) I'm technically only 9dpo. At least on Sunday ill be 12/13dpo so it will be an accurate answer. Ahh I'm so nervous I really just want to know! I just have a feeling it's another negative :( need to try and be positive!

Aww hun! I bet its sooo hard wanting to know if its positive or negative but I would highly suggest staying away from HPT's if you are having a blood test through your clinic anyway.
Every month before now I have tested every day from 5DPO onwards and it really does your head in. I can only imagine how difficult it is while doing IVF! After all, there is already so much invested.
Pamper yourself! Hopefully you will have a baby soon so you won't have time to do that for yourself much longer ;)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle_13 said:


> So AF arrived this morning, I'm just waiting on a call back from my nurse coordinator but I guess I will get my blood test tomorrow morning and then should hopefully pick up my meds on sat morning. So excited and a bit nervous that it's all starting!

YAY Sparkle! Not long to go now!!!
Do you know what protocol you are doing/ what meds you will be on?
I do Gonal F injects (since cycle day 2) and about cycle day 7 I also started Orgalutran injects. Then I will do the Ovidrel injects when they tell me.
Let the games begin! 
p.s loved your idea about the DH slave bell! I have a little bell a friend gave me on my hens which has "SEX" written on it. I will use that, but I can imagine the disappointment on his face when he realizes that it isn't THAT I am ringing for! Hahaha!


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> I had 5 good embryos by the end of it. On day 3 they froze 3 of my best. And transferred one. And then there were a few that were ok and holding on and they kept growing just to see and then one made it to day 5 and looked good. So they froze it ;)
> 
> So now after the fresh, and the FET I have 3 left. (2 x 3 day + 1 x 5 day.) which is great! Considering some people get none. At least it gives us a chance at pregnancy than trying naturally anyway. I think it's about 20% each time with a FET which is the same as trying naturally with no health issues :)
> 
> My blood test is Thursday next week (27th I believe)! I'm so nervous. I think I'm going to text on Sunday or Monday. I have left myself one first response so I don't want to use it or waste it on a day where it is unlikely. I figure Sunday is 8dp5dt, so it should come up!
> 
> Ahh it's so exciting doing ivf ! It's really the closest we get to becoming pregnant. How long have you been trying sparkle ??
> 
> 5 embies is great! I will be so happy if I get that many! Fingers and toes crossed for ur test :)
> 
> We've been trying since nov 12, so what's that about 1 1/2 years. Not long compared to some but feels like an eternity...Click to expand...

It really is. We are lucky to have 5, but as long as there is just one good one in the batch I will be ecstatic ! 

Ohhh no, I feel you! We have been 'officially' ttc since December 2012. We tried from march-June but weren't really trying or tracking before my husband went away for work for a few months. Understandably some people do try for longer, but when it's your own self & you know something isn't working the way it should be working- it feels like forever and you just want it fixed right then & there!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Girls, So sorry I have been MIA the last few weeks, I have been super busy with Lincoln. He will be 8 months old on Monday, and is crawling, sitting and standing up. He has got his bottom 2 teeth and one of his top teeth has come through yesterday :)

I have started my weightless journey for bub #2 as I need to lose about 8kgs. I am following a strict diet and working out 5 times a week. Thankfully it hasn't affected my milk supply :thumbup:

Aleja & Wish - I love the pics of kids they are just gorgeous and Yo is so cheeky standing in her cot :) xx

Eveclo - Good luck with testing, got everything crossed for you xx

Sparkle - Yay for AF :dance: What protocol are you doing? xx

Molly - How are feeling with the drugs? xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> I had 5 good embryos by the end of it. On day 3 they froze 3 of my best. And transferred one. And then there were a few that were ok and holding on and they kept growing just to see and then one made it to day 5 and looked good. So they froze it ;)
> 
> So now after the fresh, and the FET I have 3 left. (2 x 3 day + 1 x 5 day.) which is great! Considering some people get none. At least it gives us a chance at pregnancy than trying naturally anyway. I think it's about 20% each time with a FET which is the same as trying naturally with no health issues :)
> 
> My blood test is Thursday next week (27th I believe)! I'm so nervous. I think I'm going to text on Sunday or Monday. I have left myself one first response so I don't want to use it or waste it on a day where it is unlikely. I figure Sunday is 8dp5dt, so it should come up!
> 
> Ahh it's so exciting doing ivf ! It's really the closest we get to becoming pregnant. How long have you been trying sparkle ??
> 
> 5 embies is great! I will be so happy if I get that many! Fingers and toes crossed for ur test :)
> 
> We've been trying since nov 12, so what's that about 1 1/2 years. Not long compared to some but feels like an eternity...Click to expand...

We were very lucky to have 5, I agree. It does feel like a long time & it is! I have been trying one less month than you haha and I understand completely ! It's hard when it's yourself that goes though it all. 

I hope your bloods have come back ok! I'm guessing you'll be starting meds soon:) yay.

AFM I am getting sooo nervous to take a test. I don't think this has worked but to see a stark white test scares me! I'm waiting until Sunday and If I still have no spotting I will do it. Last cycle I got my period 13 dpo (10 dp3 dt) but was spotting a bit before that. Period is due Tuesday/Wednesday and blood test is Thursday. Guess its just a waiting game but I'm definitely not feeling brave enough to test now! Especially since its the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi Girls, So sorry I have been MIA the last few weeks, I have been super busy with Lincoln. He will be 8 months old on Monday, and is crawling, sitting and standing up. He has got his bottom 2 teeth and one of his top teeth has come through yesterday :)
> 
> I have started my weightless journey for bub #2 as I need to lose about 8kgs. I am following a strict diet and working out 5 times a week. Thankfully it hasn't affected my milk supply :thumbup:
> 
> Aleja & Wish - I love the pics of kids they are just gorgeous and Yo is so cheeky standing in her cot :) xx
> 
> Eveclo - Good luck with testing, got everything crossed for you xx
> 
> Sparkle - Yay for AF :dance: What protocol are you doing? xx
> 
> Molly - How are feeling with the drugs? xx

Hi Miss Redknob :) happy 8 month Lincoln ! 

I was curious, I notice Lincoln is a baby from a FET, which is what I am Doing now... When did you get your positive? I'm currently 6dp5dt & I am so nervous to test I keep putting it off! Our embryo was a morula so only 4 day technically as it was a little slow but getting faster and was said to be a blast by that after noon (most likely and if it kept growing!)


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies,

I have been checking in and reading up but have finally found time to actually write something.

Eveclo: Looking forward to hearing your results, fingers crossed for you :)

Miss Red: So you are back in the game..you go girl. Crossing my fingers you have a quick and easy journey this time. Can't believe Lincoln is 8 months..hasn't that flown.

Molly and sparkle: Hope you guys are both doing ok and you both cope ok with the joys that come with IVF treatment!!

AFM- Cydney is almost 10 weeks..decided yesterday after all this time feeding so well that she is going to refuse the breast..so frustrating!! I have managed to coax her into a couple of feeds otherwise I'm expressing and giving her the bottle, not ideal to say the least!! Otherwise she is a happy little bub who sleeps roughly 9pm-5am so I can't complain too much. 

Hi to any other girls that are still checking in xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi lovelies! 

So had my blood test this morning and it was all good so I'm going back tomorrow morning to pick up all my medication and do my first injection, can't believe we're here already! Very excited :happydance:

Eveclo hopefully headaches and bloating are a good sign! Make sure you are drinking lots of water though and stay hydrated to minimise your risk of ohss. Good luck for your test on Sunday, although don't count yourself out if you don't get a positive, I've heard plenty of people don't get a positive until much later than that. 

Molly and Red I can't remember the protocol name (why do the both have to start with A :dohh:) but it's the short 1. I start 100iu of gonal f tomorrow, then I'm on cerotide and then my trigger is ovidrel. What were both your protocols/drugs?

Molly your SEX bell made me laugh so hard :haha:

Red yay 8 months! That is such a cute age, they are developing little personalities but can't walk and get into mischief yet :winkwink:

Take2 wow 9pm to 5am you are very lucky. Thank you for the best wishes :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi Red!
Happy 8 months Lincoln!
I am not feeling terrible but am feeling tired and a bit over it at the moment. Today I am on on cycle day 13, and after another ultrasound and b.test this morning, the have determined I will have to come back on Tues ( will be CD 17) next week for ANOTHER lot. 
I have 50 follies on one ovary and 40 on the other. They are growing slowly but surely, the largest though is 13mm, one at 12mm the rest are 11mm or under.
The IVF specialist is keeping me at the current dosage (SPARKLE-150iui Gonal F and Orgalutran) because they don't want me to develop OHSS which obviously I am at high risk of right now.
Thanks for asking how I am! I know I sound 'down' about it, I am just getting a bit impatient as we first thought I's be getting collected by today :)
Sparkle- 150iui Gonal F and Orgalutran injects. Not sure what the difference between cerotide and the orgalutran is, but i will also be doing Ovidrel to trigger. They also gave me some progesterone to take vaginally the day after egg collection.
Take2- Thanks! I really hope it goes well for all of us :)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Hi lovelies!
> 
> So had my blood test this morning and it was all good so I'm going back tomorrow morning to pick up all my medication and do my first injection, can't believe we're here already! Very excited :happydance:
> 
> Eveclo hopefully headaches and bloating are a good sign! Make sure you are drinking lots of water though and stay hydrated to minimise your risk of ohss. Good luck for your test on Sunday, although don't count yourself out if you don't get a positive, I've heard plenty of people don't get a positive until much later than that.
> 
> Molly and Red I can't remember the protocol name (why do the both have to start with A :dohh:) but it's the short 1. I start 100iu of gonal f tomorrow, then I'm on cerotide and then my trigger is ovidrel. What were both your protocols/drugs?
> 
> Molly your SEX bell made me laugh so hard :haha:
> 
> Red yay 8 months! That is such a cute age, they are developing little personalities but can't walk and get into mischief yet :winkwink:
> 
> Take2 wow 9pm to 5am you are very lucky. Thank you for the best wishes :)

I'm definitely keeping up the water! Luckily no chance of OHSS, as this is a FET cycle and I haven't stimulated my ovaries or anything like that. Only med is the 200mg of progesterone. :) thank god I don't think I could deal with more medication haha!

Hope your first injection goes well :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

So picked up my meds and had my first injection this morning, was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, hubby's going to be doing the rest for me as I'm a complete wuss with needles, but I'm stoked it didn't hurt :happydance:

Molly wow 90 altogether! What size do they need them to be over? FX for you that you have some good size ones on Tuesday, just not all 90 :winkwink: don't worry about sounding down (although I didn't think you did) it's such a stressful process with such a broad spectrum of emotions and then add all the hormones in too... Hope you have something fun planned for this wknd to take your mind off it and you too eveclo :flower: we're doing a few things but nothing very exciting... Ps Molly are you doing your own injections

Eveclo, of course sorry I knew you were doing FET but I just didn't even think about of course you aren't at risk of ohss. That's even better then for those symptoms that you are getting!! I really do have my fingers and toes crossed for you both, I hope we continue the luck of the other ladies on this thread :flower:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle_13 said:


> So picked up my meds and had my first injection this morning, was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, hubby's going to be doing the rest for me as I'm a complete wuss with needles, but I'm stoked it didn't hurt :happydance:
> *YAY! At least you have officially started! Good job! I've read a lot that women find it easier if they aren't the ones doing the injections, it's great your DH is ok with doing it! *
> 
> Molly wow 90 altogether! What size do they need them to be over?
> *I know right!? 90 is just crazy! I think they have to be 18mm or over to be considered mature but I could be wrong. Eveclo maybe you know hun???*
> FX for you that you have some good size ones on Tuesday, just not all 90 :winkwink: *Awww heeelll no! I would look like a hot air balloon if 90 all matured! I feel bloated enough as it is! Haha! *
> don't worry about sounding down (although I didn't think you did) it's such a stressful process with such a broad spectrum of emotions and then add all the hormones in too... Hope you have something fun planned for this wknd to take your mind off it and you too eveclo :flower: we're doing a few things but nothing very exciting... Ps Molly are you doing your own injections
> *Yes, sure am  Only because my dh can't watch when I m doing it to myself, he couldn't stomach it because of the thought that he was hurting me! I can manage though, I have found that process pretty easy! DH does help though, he will stand next to me and hold my shirt up or get the needles ready and pack up afterwards. He is a good bloke *
> *Just a relaxing weekend this weekend I think, I have just learned to knit (basic knitting) So I have started a baby blanket... weather or not it is for MY baby is yet to be seen! I find it strangely relaxing, so I will do that and catch up on Game of Thrones. Hope your weekend has been good so far!*
> Eveclo, of course sorry I knew you were doing FET but I just didn't even think about of course you aren't at risk of ohss. That's even better then for those symptoms that you are getting!! I really do have my fingers and toes crossed for you both, I hope we continue the luck of the other ladies on this thread :flower:

*Eveclo it's even better doing a FET, so much less to worry about. So much less that can go wrong too, so you are lucky if you think of it like that! I am sure we will have just as much luck as the other ladies on this thread, starting with Eveclo's BFP  *


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> So picked up my meds and had my first injection this morning, was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, hubby's going to be doing the rest for me as I'm a complete wuss with needles, but I'm stoked it didn't hurt :happydance:
> 
> Molly wow 90 altogether! What size do they need them to be over? FX for you that you have some good size ones on Tuesday, just not all 90 :winkwink: don't worry about sounding down (although I didn't think you did) it's such a stressful process with such a broad spectrum of emotions and then add all the hormones in too... Hope you have something fun planned for this wknd to take your mind off it and you too eveclo :flower: we're doing a few things but nothing very exciting... Ps Molly are you doing your own injections
> 
> Eveclo, of course sorry I knew you were doing FET but I just didn't even think about of course you aren't at risk of ohss. That's even better then for those symptoms that you are getting!! I really do have my fingers and toes crossed for you both, I hope we continue the luck of the other ladies on this thread :flower:

Hehe, that's OK! It's hard when your doing a fresh and that's one of the biggest concerns! You're on a good dose of Gonal though, so you should be fine! (Hopefully). 
I'm glad that the injection wasn't too bad for you, those thin little needles on the gonal f aren't too bad! I am going to give you a heads up, the orgalutran stings like a you know what... If you put ice on your tummy to numb the area and then get your husband to put it in (i used to lay on the bed and put a pillow over my head.... (yes. you read correctly... pillow, over, my, head... wuss!) and then it doesn't hurt that much at all. 

You will be so fine though and after all these injections and the monitoring blood tests you will be so used to needles ;)




MollyNorwood said:


> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> So picked up my meds and had my first injection this morning, was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, hubby's going to be doing the rest for me as I'm a complete wuss with needles, but I'm stoked it didn't hurt :happydance:
> *YAY! At least you have officially started! Good job! I've read a lot that women find it easier if they aren't the ones doing the injections, it's great your DH is ok with doing it! *
> 
> Molly wow 90 altogether! What size do they need them to be over?
> *I know right!? 90 is just crazy! I think they have to be 18mm or over to be considered mature but I could be wrong. Eveclo maybe you know hun???*
> FX for you that you have some good size ones on Tuesday, just not all 90 :winkwink: *Awww heeelll no! I would look like a hot air balloon if 90 all matured! I feel bloated enough as it is! Haha! *
> don't worry about sounding down (although I didn't think you did) it's such a stressful process with such a broad spectrum of emotions and then add all the hormones in too... Hope you have something fun planned for this wknd to take your mind off it and you too eveclo :flower: we're doing a few things but nothing very exciting... Ps Molly are you doing your own injections
> *Yes, sure am  Only because my dh can't watch when I m doing it to myself, he couldn't stomach it because of the thought that he was hurting me! I can manage though, I have found that process pretty easy! DH does help though, he will stand next to me and hold my shirt up or get the needles ready and pack up afterwards. He is a good bloke *
> *Just a relaxing weekend this weekend I think, I have just learned to knit (basic knitting) So I have started a baby blanket... weather or not it is for MY baby is yet to be seen! I find it strangely relaxing, so I will do that and catch up on Game of Thrones. Hope your weekend has been good so far!*
> Eveclo, of course sorry I knew you were doing FET but I just didn't even think about of course you aren't at risk of ohss. That's even better then for those symptoms that you are getting!! I really do have my fingers and toes crossed for you both, I hope we continue the luck of the other ladies on this thread :flower:
> 
> *Eveclo it's even better doing a FET, so much less to worry about. So much less that can go wrong too, so you are lucky if you think of it like that! I am sure we will have just as much luck as the other ladies on this thread, starting with Eveclo's BFP  *Click to expand...

It has been a lot better doing a FET, although... i did cave and did a test this morning/ noon (not first morning urine) but it came back Negative. I am now 7 days post morula transfer. So roughly 11 DPO. Feeling a little deflated... knowing it probably hasn't worked. To be honest, my husband and I are really starting to worry if there may be something wrong our embryos because of his sperm. I'm not sure :( Such a hard situation, as we aren't sure whether to do another FET with 2 embryos (we have 3 left) or go straight to a fresh cycle to give ourselves the best chance... 

Also, just had another blow... found out we are moving to country NSW/VIC in July, so if i'm not knocked up by then i'm not sure how i am going to find another specialist! Gah, so much to think about. 

Sorry for the long post! Just wanted to vent to some other wonderful ladies that know what it is like to be going through this!!!

I hope that maybe in a few days I will have some better, surprising news. But if not, I'll be sticking around on this page until my next cycle:)

ALSO!!! please please please, when you ladies get your BFP please don't feel bad to post on here! On my fresh cycle i was part of a forum and one of the ladies that got her bfp ended up pregnant with twins, but didn't share it on the page because she didn't want to 'rub it in' but honestly I GET SO EXCITED when someone that's been going through this crazy journey gets a beautiful outcome so please share & share :) It gives me hope ;)


----------



## Take2

Eveclo- hang in there...where are you moving can I ask..I might be able to give some advice


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks ladies :) Lincoln is just gorgeous and in to everything :haha:

Eveclo - I got my true positive at 9dp5dt as I was on Pregnyl injections to help bub implant. I think I would have got it at 7dp5dt if I wasn't on the Pregnyl. If you do test and it is negative it doesn't mean your out! Some people get late implanters. I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

eveclo said:


> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> So picked up my meds and had my first injection this morning, was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, hubby's going to be doing the rest for me as I'm a complete wuss with needles, but I'm stoked it didn't hurt :happydance:
> 
> Molly wow 90 altogether! What size do they need them to be over? FX for you that you have some good size ones on Tuesday, just not all 90 :winkwink: don't worry about sounding down (although I didn't think you did) it's such a stressful process with such a broad spectrum of emotions and then add all the hormones in too... Hope you have something fun planned for this wknd to take your mind off it and you too eveclo :flower: we're doing a few things but nothing very exciting... Ps Molly are you doing your own injections
> 
> Eveclo, of course sorry I knew you were doing FET but I just didn't even think about of course you aren't at risk of ohss. That's even better then for those symptoms that you are getting!! I really do have my fingers and toes crossed for you both, I hope we continue the luck of the other ladies on this thread :flower:
> 
> Hehe, that's OK! It's hard when your doing a fresh and that's one of the biggest concerns! You're on a good dose of Gonal though, so you should be fine! (Hopefully).
> I'm glad that the injection wasn't too bad for you, those thin little needles on the gonal f aren't too bad! I am going to give you a heads up, the orgalutran stings like a you know what... If you put ice on your tummy to numb the area and then get your husband to put it in (i used to lay on the bed and put a pillow over my head.... (yes. you read correctly... pillow, over, my, head... wuss!) and then it doesn't hurt that much at all.
> 
> You will be so fine though and after all these injections and the monitoring blood tests you will be so used to needles ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> So picked up my meds and had my first injection this morning, was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, hubby's going to be doing the rest for me as I'm a complete wuss with needles, but I'm stoked it didn't hurt :happydance:
> *YAY! At least you have officially started! Good job! I've read a lot that women find it easier if they aren't the ones doing the injections, it's great your DH is ok with doing it! *
> 
> Molly wow 90 altogether! What size do they need them to be over?
> *I know right!? 90 is just crazy! I think they have to be 18mm or over to be considered mature but I could be wrong. Eveclo maybe you know hun???*
> FX for you that you have some good size ones on Tuesday, just not all 90 :winkwink: *Awww heeelll no! I would look like a hot air balloon if 90 all matured! I feel bloated enough as it is! Haha! *
> don't worry about sounding down (although I didn't think you did) it's such a stressful process with such a broad spectrum of emotions and then add all the hormones in too... Hope you have something fun planned for this wknd to take your mind off it and you too eveclo :flower: we're doing a few things but nothing very exciting... Ps Molly are you doing your own injections
> *Yes, sure am  Only because my dh can't watch when I m doing it to myself, he couldn't stomach it because of the thought that he was hurting me! I can manage though, I have found that process pretty easy! DH does help though, he will stand next to me and hold my shirt up or get the needles ready and pack up afterwards. He is a good bloke *
> *Just a relaxing weekend this weekend I think, I have just learned to knit (basic knitting) So I have started a baby blanket... weather or not it is for MY baby is yet to be seen! I find it strangely relaxing, so I will do that and catch up on Game of Thrones. Hope your weekend has been good so far!*
> Eveclo, of course sorry I knew you were doing FET but I just didn't even think about of course you aren't at risk of ohss. That's even better then for those symptoms that you are getting!! I really do have my fingers and toes crossed for you both, I hope we continue the luck of the other ladies on this thread :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *Eveclo it's even better doing a FET, so much less to worry about. So much less that can go wrong too, so you are lucky if you think of it like that! I am sure we will have just as much luck as the other ladies on this thread, starting with Eveclo's BFP  *Click to expand...
> 
> It has been a lot better doing a FET, although... i did cave and did a test this morning/ noon (not first morning urine) but it came back Negative. I am now 7 days post morula transfer. So roughly 11 DPO. Feeling a little deflated... knowing it probably hasn't worked. To be honest, my husband and I are really starting to worry if there may be something wrong our embryos because of his sperm. I'm not sure :( Such a hard situation, as we aren't sure whether to do another FET with 2 embryos (we have 3 left) or go straight to a fresh cycle to give ourselves the best chance...
> *Aww don't count yourselves out just yet, like Red said, you might just had a late implanter it happens a lot! We are keeping our fingers crossed for you! Correct me if I am wrong but i am sure I have read a few times where a higher % of BFP's happen with FET's compared to fresh IVF cycles? If you don't mind running the risk of multiples you certainly could do a two FET, who knows maybe BOTH will stick! See how you go after this cycle anyway, you may not even need to consider that for quite some time *
> 
> Also, just had another blow... found out we are moving to country NSW/VIC in July, so if i'm not knocked up by then i'm not sure how i am going to find another specialist! Gah, so much to think about.
> *Oh no! Is it for your hubby's work? I really hope yo can find a decent specialist in a rural setting! *
> Sorry for the long post! Just wanted to vent to some other wonderful ladies that know what it is like to be going through this!!!
> 
> I hope that maybe in a few days I will have some better, surprising news. But if not, I'll be sticking around on this page until my next cycle:)
> 
> ALSO!!! please please please, when you ladies get your BFP please don't feel bad to post on here! On my fresh cycle i was part of a forum and one of the ladies that got her bfp ended up pregnant with twins, but didn't share it on the page because she didn't want to 'rub it in' but honestly I GET SO EXCITED when someone that's been going through this crazy journey gets a beautiful outcome so please share & share :) It gives me hope ;)Click to expand...

*Same goes here, I have never minded people posting their BFP's on any LTTC forum I have been on as I tii see it as giving the rest of us hope. I have witnessed some women flip out at those who dare talk about being pregnant after trying for goodness knows how long. I think that's so wrong. Each to their own, and we cant tell people how to feel but by all means, if this cycle is it for you Eveclo SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOFTOPS! *


----------



## Sparkle_13

Molly how are you feeling today with all the meds? Have you had any symptoms other than the bloating? Any craziness or being emotional? I'm a bit highly strung at the best of times and hubby has already come up with a safeword in case I'm being crazy or he's being a jerk :haha: 

Eveclo thanks for the advice about the orgalutran! I went and bought an ice pack today, although I'm taking cerotide, not sure how different that will be but I'd rather be prepared :wacko:

Sorry you are feeling down although like the other ladies said you're definitely not out yet xx

I 100% agree about the sharing a bfp thing I definitely want to know! And of course most of the ladies from this thread already have their gorgeous bubbas :baby:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Molly how are you feeling today with all the meds? Have you had any symptoms other than the bloating? Any craziness or being emotional? I'm a bit highly strung at the best of times and hubby has already come up with a safeword in case I'm being crazy or he's being a jerk :haha:
> 
> Eveclo thanks for the advice about the orgalutran! I went and bought an ice pack today, although I'm taking cerotide, not sure how different that will be but I'd rather be prepared :wacko:
> 
> Sorry you are feeling down although like the other ladies said you're definitely not out yet xx
> 
> I 100% agree about the sharing a bfp thing I definitely want to know! And of course most of the ladies from this thread already have their gorgeous bubbas :baby:

Ooo great, fingers crossed its better than the orgalutran haha! 

My first ivf that was cancelled, I felt absolutely terrible. So sleepy and emotional. But the second time I felt normal until about 3 days before the retrieval where my ovaries just felt so full and uncomfortable ! Just take it easy and you'll be fine :) 

Still haven't tested & won't again (learnt my lesson) until Tuesday but only if there is no spotting. I have my blood test on Thursday so I may as well just wait until then ha ha.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Eveclo with your 1st IVF that was cancelled and you said you were only on 100iu of gonal f, did they talk about increasing your dose at any point?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle_13 said:


> Molly how are you feeling today with all the meds? Have you had any symptoms other than the bloating? Any craziness or being emotional? I'm a bit highly strung at the best of times and hubby has already come up with a safeword in case I'm being crazy or he's being a jerk :haha:

I am not feeling too bad actually, just tired but more in the mornings rather than all day sort of thing. I am not emotional or crabby or anything like that which is great! I was told that if I didn't get the mood swings etc that can sometimes accompany talking Clomid then I would most likely be fine with the IVF drugs. And i had no real side effects at all with Clomid which is why I am feeling pretty good now I guess! :thumbup:
LOL @ your safe word! Is it "LETGOOFMYSACK"!!!? hahaha! :haha:
To help with the orgalutran needles I either use a 50 cent coin I keep in the freezer or a bag of frozen broccoli :) using ice doesn't work well because it makes the area wet and therefore your hands- making injecting even harder. Good idea getting a ice pack!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Haha no but maybe I'll throw that in! Does that come from a movie? How funny :haha:

So I had a blood test this morning and a girl actually pushed past me to get her name on the list before me...so rude! Then she proceeded to talk loudly to another lady in the waiting room that she knew about how the egg retrieval is so painful, even more painful than her previous c section! What!!! Just what a room full of ladies going through IVF want to hear... :(


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Haha no but maybe I'll throw that in! Does that come from a movie? How funny :haha:
> 
> So I had a blood test this morning and a girl actually pushed past me to get her name on the list before me...so rude! Then she proceeded to talk loudly to another lady in the waiting room that she knew about how the egg retrieval is so painful, even more painful than her previous c section! What!!! Just what a room full of ladies going through IVF want to hear... :(

Ohh god! I see so many of these types of women in my clinic that think that they are pros of the reproductive world! ER isn't painful... You're out of it for most of the time anyway! I had a shocker of an experience but it wasn't painful. I was just sick, because I wasn't used to it. Every other woman in that room was fine & walking around and they were 10 years + on me so it just shows that everyone reacts differently :) 




Sparkle_13 said:


> Eveclo with your 1st IVF that was cancelled and you said you were only on 100iu of gonal f, did they talk about increasing your dose at any point?

No, the first ultrasound I had 9 follicles which looked on track, I went back 3 days later and one had taken off and the others had stayed small or died. So it was too late to kick up my dose. I cried SO much! Way more than when my IVF failed. Because I was so close to being done and we had a retrieval date set. So crazy. You'll be fine though just make sure they are monitoring you well.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks for easing my mind about the retrieval eveclo, I hadn't been too worried, but then hearing someone say it was worse than a c section definitely scared me :wacko:

Sorry for what you went through in your first cycle, fx the same doesn't happen for me


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks for easing my mind about the retrieval eveclo, I hadn't been too worried, but then hearing someone say it was worse than a c section definitely scared me :wacko:
> 
> Sorry for what you went through in your first cycle, fx the same doesn't happen for me

You will be so fine :) 
I've never had a c section but I'm about 10000% sure that this is nowhere as painful as having your tummy muscles cut into haha. 

Hope your feeling good! 

Husband & I have discussed what our next move is after this fail... We are going to do another FET with hopefully 2 embryos but have to talk to our FS on Thursday after my blood test. I haven't had any breakthrough bleeding this month, I am guessing that the progesterone has held my period quite well but I'm having some cramps that tell me it's almost here!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh I'm so sorry you feel like it hasn't worked :hugs: I definitely still have my hopes up for you, you could still get a bfp at your test and they say early pregnancy and AF symptoms can be similar. I was only reading the ivf success stories thread the other day (I always read this when I'm feeling down) and I read this from a girl who got her ivf success (I actually copied it to my desktop cos it really spoke to me);

Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: You are not out until your beta tells you so! I doubted this working everyday, I felt cramps and had all the symptoms like AF was coming. Also you don't have to have a PMA the whole time, I cried just about everyday because I thought it wouldn't work.


----------



## MollyNorwood

Eveclo chin up there is still a chance it DID work! You are not out until either AF shows up or the blood work shows otherwise! I like the quote Sparkle put up, we should all try and remember that one! 
Sparkle how are you feeling with the meds so far hun?
I am about to go in for my blood test and ultrasound...hmm what number is this... like 5 i think? Anyway I hope I have some good news to report, I am starting to get impatient as far as needing to get ER over and done with! The injections don't bother me so much as this never ending stretch of time BEFORE the main event! hahaha!


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry you feel like it hasn't worked :hugs: I definitely still have my hopes up for you, you could still get a bfp at your test and they say early pregnancy and AF symptoms can be similar. I was only reading the ivf success stories thread the other day (I always read this when I'm feeling down) and I read this from a girl who got her ivf success (I actually copied it to my desktop cos it really spoke to me);
> 
> You're too sweet. Thank you for your positivity. & that quote is lovely. I do definitely feel as though My period is coming though as well... Thursday I will know for sure I guess! Hehe. To be honest I am excited either way. When I got the BFN the other day I kinda just knew & I've made peace with it and just am now excited for the next transfer. I hate dwelling on things & feeling sorry for myself so if I don't pick myself up and look forward to something, then ill just be a miserable sack of potatoes :haha:
> 
> When do you think your ER will be ? What day of meds are you on?
> 
> Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: You are not out until your beta tells you so! I doubted this working everyday, I felt cramps and had all the symptoms like AF was coming. Also you don't have to have a PMA the whole time, I cried just about everyday because I thought it wouldn't work.




MollyNorwood said:


> Eveclo chin up there is still a chance it DID work! You are not out until either AF shows up or the blood work shows otherwise! I like the quote Sparkle put up, we should all try and remember that one!
> Sparkle how are you feeling with the meds so far hun?
> I am about to go in for my blood test and ultrasound...hmm what number is this... like 5 i think? Anyway I hope I have some good news to report, I am starting to get impatient as far as needing to get ER over and done with! The injections don't bother me so much as this never ending stretch of time BEFORE the main event! hahaha!

Hmm this is true. It's funny because if I didn't test, I would think I was pregnant. My fresh cycle I spotted a lot on the progesterone before my period and then got my full blown one while on it still! So the fact that I haven't spot at all (like normal) is pretty amazing to me! Due tomorrow, and blood test Thursday so all the answers are near hehe.

Number 5 blood test! Argh! I hope those veins are ok! I always had orgalutran at 8pm, and I dreaded the time between 7 and 8, it always went SO SLOW!!! Hope the ultrasound went well. How many follicles are we looking at?!


----------



## MollyNorwood

So it looks like I am due in for egg collection either thursday or friday! OMG!!!
I could feel things happening in there over the weekend and I was really really hoping they would be ready! I have about 8-9 mature follicles so i am happy about that although I did think perhaps there would be more considering the crazy number of actual follies in there! As long as most fertilize and make it to the three or five day blasts I will be happy... hmm scratch that I will be happy when I have one sticky little bean nice and warm in my uterus! 
I get a phone call later to confirm this with the blood test results.
I wonder if say on egg collection day we decide that we'd like them to do ICSI ( we were told we'd not need to do ICSI) if we can change our minds and pay the extra? Has anyone heard of that happening? I must try to remember to ask the nurse when she calls later.
Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yay Molly 8-9 follies is excellent and egg collection thurs/fri! :happydance: 

When do you do your trigger? Do you remember anything about ICSI when you filled in your forms? On mine there was 3 check boxes, ICSI, no ICSI, or ICSI if recommended on the day, I choose the latter even though my dr recommended ICSI I've got my fx that hubby's numbers may have gotten better since he's been taking loads of vitamins and supplements for the last few months. 

I'm on day 6 of my cycle and day 4 of stims, the nurse said I can expect ER to be around 2-6 April, my next bt and u/s is thurs, come on follies grow! I'm a bit tender on my belly from the injections and I'm already feeling a bit bloated and crampy, it kinda makes me happy though cos I feel like it's working, what a weirdo huh

Eveclo I hope the witch stays away tomorrow

Xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle_13 said:


> Yay Molly 8-9 follies is excellent and egg collection thurs/fri! :happydance:
> *Do you think so? Gosh I hope they ALL fertlise and 8 make it to freeze! *
> When do you do your trigger?
> *The nurse called late yesterday and told me egg collection will be tomorrow so I triggered at 12.30am this morning. Egg collection is to be 36 hours after trigger, so I am ready to go now! So excited but scared about the results! ARGH! *
> Do you remember anything about ICSI when you filled in your forms? On mine there was 3 check boxes, ICSI, no ICSI, or ICSI if recommended on the day, I choose the latter even though my dr recommended ICSI I've got my fx that hubby's numbers may have gotten better since he's been taking loads of vitamins and supplements for the last few months.
> *Fingers crossed for you then, if your DH's sperm is good on the day then that's all that matters -his side of the fence anyway!  Good luck!!! When I spoke with the nurse I asked about that, she said by the time they check for fertilsation 24 hours later, it's too late to do ICSI as if no fertilisation the eggs will die. Which makes sense! She did say that when they get my DH's fresh sperm they will check it under the microscope first and if it isn't good then we will automatically do ICSI and just pay the difference. So I am ok with that. I have never been a control freak but I am feeling a little like that this cycle.*
> I'm on day 6 of my cycle and day 4 of stims, the nurse said I can expect ER to be around 2-6 April, my next bt and u/s is thurs, come on follies grow! I'm a bit tender on my belly from the injections and I'm already feeling a bit bloated and crampy, it kinda makes me happy though cos I feel like it's working, what a weirdo huh
> *Nope, not weird at all  haha. I knew over the weekend that I had a sudden big growth spurt because I could feel a lot going on in there- I felt it from after a few days of injects but more over the weekend. I did my injects (both Gonal F and Orgalutran) at 7pm each night, by the time I went to bed i'd be laying there and feel what i can only describe as weird 'contorting' feelings from my ovaries. Mostly my left one, which turns out most of the mature follies are in. So you are definitely NOT weird! hahaha*

.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Good luck tomorrow ladies! Big day for both of you! 

:dust:


----------



## eveclo

Yes- good luck ladies! Can't wait to hear how many eggs! Fingers crossed they're great ! 

I got my period yesterday! Stopped progesterone and have my blood test today to say I'm out for good, and talk to my dr about our next step! Xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks ladies xox
Oh Eveclo I am so sorry :( I was so hoping you would still be in for a chance. Im sure next cycle will be the one for you! xox
I will let you know how I go today


----------



## Miss Redknob

Good luck ladies :) xx

I am so sorry Eveclo :cry: Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh no eveclo :( I'm so sorry hun... That sucks! I hope your dr can give you some good advice & answers :hugs:

I had 26 follicles at my ultrasound today, 1 was 16mm already but the others were 11 and less, still waiting on the call from the nurse for their take on it, I hope they say it's all good so far.


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh no eveclo :( I'm so sorry hun... That sucks! I hope your dr can give you some good advice & answers :hugs:
> 
> I had 26 follicles at my ultrasound today, 1 was 16mm already but the others were 11 and less, still waiting on the call from the nurse for their take on it, I hope they say it's all good so far.

Oh no! I hope the others can catch up to that other one! Maybe they will bump up your dosage in time or something ? 

Let us know how you go! Still waiting for the call from my doc.


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Thanks ladies xox
> Oh Eveclo I am so sorry :( I was so hoping you would still be in for a chance. Im sure next cycle will be the one for you! xox
> I will let you know how I go today

I hope your going well!! Update as soon as you can hehe ;) 

And thank you! It's a shame but its definitely life. You have to be prepared for the bad times. Luckily I still have time on my hands. Just not much money after all of this!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Well I am back! They retrieved 6 eggs (kinda bumbed about that) but all went well. I haven't even got any spotting which is what is expected afterwards, and the pain is just like bad period pain. I am definitely one of the lucky ones :)
They will ring tomorrow to let us know if any fertilize.
Evelco you aren't wrong- it is life. We have control over very little, especially in this process. It's hard not to be able to hope as hard as i want to, but being realistic I see it as this: It's out of our hands. The scientists know their job and everything else is fate (or whatever you believe). If we get any embryos, it will be a bonus. And if we get any extra to freeze that will be a miracle. Any pregnancy i think I won't believe until the first ultrasound. lol!


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Well I am back! They retrieved 6 eggs (kinda bumbed about that) but all went well. I haven't even got any spotting which is what is expected afterwards, and the pain is just like bad period pain. I am definitely one of the lucky ones :)
> They will ring tomorrow to let us know if any fertilize.
> Evelco you aren't wrong- it is life. We have control over very little, especially in this process. It's hard not to be able to hope as hard as i want to, but being realistic I see it as this: It's out of our hands. The scientists know their job and everything else is fate (or whatever you believe). If we get any embryos, it will be a bonus. And if we get any extra to freeze that will be a miracle. Any pregnancy i think I won't believe until the first ultrasound. lol!

6 eggs is a great number!!! Don't be bummed. It's really is the quality not the quantity. Our doctor said she gets better results with couples achieving pregnancies with good quality, mature eggs retrieved with numbers between 4-12. Which is where you fall in! So fingers crossed they are just perfectly formed ;)

You are exactly right. Those scientists and embryologists know their stuff, and they will do everything they can. I rang every day checking on my embryos, they are all really helpful too. 

I'm sorry , you may have told me already, but are they planning on doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer?

Hope those embies are fertilising well!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Molly I'm sorry you got less than you were expecting although 6 is still good and the drs say quality is more important than quantity, it only takes 1! FX they all fertilise and you get a bfp plus frosties :)

I'm glad to hear the EC went well and you didn't have too much pain after, did you have a general, or just light sedation?

Eveclo when are you going to speak to your dr next?

Hi Miss Red :wave: how are you and Lincoln doing?

So I was really happy that I had 26 follicles at my scan and I'm only on day 5 of stims so I wasn't expecting them to be too big yet as I've still got around another week of stims, but then what do I know haha. I spoke to the nurse and she couldn't tell me too much, only that it's still early days and that the dr still wanted to keep me on the same dose. One thing she did say was that they'd like to see my estrogen rise more. My next bt and u/s is sat morning.

One thing that did worry me was that I had 1 dominant follicle, I had read that it's better for them to all be quite similar in size so that 1 doesn't suck up all the energy. But I'm kinda in a let it go mood so I'm just gonna try and relax and try to trust the dr that she knows what she's doing.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Molly 6 is great Sweety :) Like the other girls said it it quality not quantity :hugs:

Hi Sparkle :) We are doing well, so busy with my mother's group as we are going to exercise classes twice a week then I also do 2 boxercise classes a week now, getting ready for my next cycle :) Lincoln is growing very well, but has had a bit of a temp this week. Doctor though he had a UTI but his wee wee came back all clear, so could be teeth, poor bugger :(

Wow 26 follies that is fantastic :dance: Can't wait to hear your update on Saturday. Don't stress to much I had a few follies that were dominant but I got there in the end :) Stay positive hun xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks girls xox
I got the phone call today to tell me we have 4 out of 6 that fertilised :) They are happy with how they are looking at this point and have requested I come in on Tuesday for a 5 day transfer. I am too scared to be excited yet and keep reminding myself we still have some hoops to jump through like (1) will all 4 make it to day 5? (2) will the remaining embryos survive the freeze? (3) If I dont get a bfp this cycle will the frozen embryo survive the thaw? BLAH BLAH BLAH! Trying not to over think it! lol
Sparkle I don't know if the anaesthetic was general or what- all I know is I was put under at 12.30pm, and woke up at 12.50pm. I went right under and was asleep the 20mins and felt fine afterwards. The pain I've had has been managed by panadol. 
I agree with Red- one dominant follicle means nothing yet, you still have some growing to do, and 25 follies to catch up! I hope you get some great quality ones! :D


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Thanks girls xox
> I got the phone call today to tell me we have 4 out of 6 that fertilised :) They are happy with how they are looking at this point and have requested I come in on Tuesday for a 5 day transfer. I am too scared to be excited yet and keep reminding myself we still have some hoops to jump through like (1) will all 4 make it to day 5? (2) will the remaining embryos survive the freeze? (3) If I dont get a bfp this cycle will the frozen embryo survive the thaw? BLAH BLAH BLAH! Trying not to over think it! lol
> Sparkle I don't know if the anaesthetic was general or what- all I know is I was put under at 12.30pm, and woke up at 12.50pm. I went right under and was asleep the 20mins and felt fine afterwards. The pain I've had has been managed by panadol.
> I agree with Red- one dominant follicle means nothing yet, you still have some growing to do, and 25 follies to catch up! I hope you get some great quality ones! :D

Wow how great! They wouldn't opt to do a 5 day transfer unless they didn't think their quality was good enough to make it to that point! How exciting! 

Those are all common worries but IVF will teach you to take every day as it comes. I think it will be a good result for you :) I am positive! 

Keep us up to date with their progress!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Molly - Fantastic numbers :dance:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much ladies for the encouragement, I've definitely been trying to be positive and I'm excited to see tomorrow if my follies have grown and if my estrogen has gone up.

Yay for four fertilised Molly! And ET Tuesday how exciting :happydance:

General anaesthetic is when they put you to sleep, I'm going to be awake for mine but with sedation and local anaesthetic... Eeek bit nervous...

I hope Lincoln feels better soon Red. When are you starting your next cycle?

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies sorry to jump in here a little off topic but Miss Red just wanted to ask how you collected urine specimen from Lincoln, been struggling to get one from Cydney the last 24 hours


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sparkle - We are planning on cycling in October, but doing a freeze all cycle! We have a cruise booked for March 2015 and don't really want to be pregnant on it :)

Take - It was so easy! Hubby put Lincoln in the bath, he was standing on the edge started weeing and Hubby got the midstream that we needed. He wee test came back perfect :) Can I ask why Cydney needs one?


----------



## Sparkle_13

My cycle is cancelled :( 1 follie had grown from 16 to 21 and all the others were the same as 2 days ago. I can go again next cycle which is good and my dose will be up to 150 gonal f to try and get a better result. :(


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle_13 said:
 

> My cycle is cancelled :( 1 follie had grown from 16 to 21 and all the others were the same as 2 days ago. I can go again next cycle which is good and my dose will be up to 150 gonal f to try and get a better result. :(

:hugs: Hugs for you Sparkle! I am so sorry! I really hoped that your other follies would catch up. At least they will increase your dosage next cycle. 150 Gonal f is what I was on and I did well on it, I really hope you do too hun. Urgh how awful for you :(


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Thanks girls xox
> I got the phone call today to tell me we have 4 out of 6 that fertilised :) They are happy with how they are looking at this point and have requested I come in on Tuesday for a 5 day transfer. I am too scared to be excited yet and keep reminding myself we still have some hoops to jump through like (1) will all 4 make it to day 5? (2) will the remaining embryos survive the freeze? (3) If I dont get a bfp this cycle will the frozen embryo survive the thaw? BLAH BLAH BLAH! Trying not to over think it! lol
> Sparkle I don't know if the anaesthetic was general or what- all I know is I was put under at 12.30pm, and woke up at 12.50pm. I went right under and was asleep the 20mins and felt fine afterwards. The pain I've had has been managed by panadol.
> I agree with Red- one dominant follicle means nothing yet, you still have some growing to do, and 25 follies to catch up! I hope you get some great quality ones! :D

How are your embies going? Are you allowed to call each day to check on them? I called every day before my transfers, just because I like to hear how or if they are progressing hehe.


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> My cycle is cancelled :( 1 follie had grown from 16 to 21 and all the others were the same as 2 days ago. I can go again next cycle which is good and my dose will be up to 150 gonal f to try and get a better result. :(

NOOOO! This must be a common thing? It's the exact same thing that happened my first try :( damn those dominant follicles! 

Lucky you can go again straight away. 

I hope your ok & not too upset :( it's hard when you start doing all of the injections and get so close, to be told your cycle is canceled. :cry:

What cycle day are you on now? Hopefully this cycle is a short one heh


----------



## MollyNorwood

"How are your embies going? Are you allowed to call each day to check on them? I called every day before my transfers, just because I like to hear how or if they are progressing hehe."

Yeah they are going very well thanks, I called after work yesterday and the nurse said they are 'lovely' and are growing right where they need to be. I cant call on a Sunday but they will call me on Monday to give me the time for the transfer, so i will ask again then! nerve racking stuff!


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> "How are your embies going? Are you allowed to call each day to check on them? I called every day before my transfers, just because I like to hear how or if they are progressing hehe."
> 
> Yeah they are going very well thanks, I called after work yesterday and the nurse said they are 'lovely' and are growing right where they need to be. I cant call on a Sunday but they will call me on Monday to give me the time for the transfer, so i will ask again then! nerve racking stuff!

Great news! Exciting stuff :)


----------



## Take2

Sparkle- you poor love..very frustrating, better luck this time x 

Miss red- Cydney lost weight at her weekly weigh in so they wanted to make sure she didn't have a UTI lurking around. We sat with her over the bath for half an hour..nothing! The minute we gave up and lay her down she peed all over the towel and the floor, we only managed to grab a few drops!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww Sparkle I am so sorry hun :hugs: Can you try naturally for this month?

Oh no Take, just your luck :( I know there is a bug going around that mimics a UTI as they thought Lincoln had one. Lincoln had sore joints, cause when I picked him up he would cry, which is not normal for him, was running a temp and waking up throughout the night. The doctor then told me that he would get a rash due to the temp, and now he is covered from head to toe with what looks like a heat rash but it isn't bothering him. Hope Cydney feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## AlbaNY

Sparkle, I am so sorry to hear the cycle was cancelled. 
Since you don't have a journal I checked your posts to find out how you were doing&#8230; sorry to stalk. :bashful: 

It is good that you can do another cycle, and soon. From what I've read second attempts are much better due to all that was learnt from the first. Much luck to you.


----------



## Take2

Thanks Red, poor little Lincoln. I've recently found out I have a small amount of retained product so I think that dropped my milk supply which could be our problem. I'm on antibiotics now so I hope that sorts it so I don't have to have a D and C. Cydney is feeding a lot better today too which is a relief. Pleased to hear Lincoln is coping with his virus ok x


----------



## Sparkle_13

Red and Take I hope your little ones are feeling better soon :)

Molly I'm so happy to hear your embies are doing well, so exciting! :happydance:

Eveclo I hope you are doing ok :flower:

Thanks so much for all your support ladies, it's so great knowing there are others out there that have been through the same things. I'm still pretty sad and disappointed but I will pick myself back up in a few days and get positive about my next cycle. In my head I know it's not the end of the world and in the ivf world it's far from the worst result but I still feel a bit heartbroken... Over dramatic or what huh!

Had a pretty crappy night, we went to hubbies cousins 10 yr wedding anniversary with hubbies sister and brother in law. We really didn't know anyone else as it was mostly all their friends and so it was just the 4 of us hanging out all night. Normally we get along really well but hubbies sister is 1 of those super positive people who doesn't like to talk about tough things so it was really hard. I also felt a bit let down as I thought we were quite close and she would have been more supportive. But instead she talked all night about her 3 gorgeous little boys, who I love to bits, but come on not what I felt like talking about, and everywhere I looked was pregnant ladies and cute kids and babies :(

My dr actually called me in the afternoon from her personal mobile which I thought was nice, I only spoke to her for a sec though as we were in the car with everyone, she's going to call back Monday. I think the nurse who I spoke to probably told her I was a bit frustrated that I'd been saying to everyone the whole time "are you sure the dose is high enough?". I just think I needed to be given more info and maybe a warning that they knew this could happen with a low dose and info about why they wanted to do it anyway. I could have better prepared myself for this scenario.

Anyway sorry all for going on and on, nobody else really understands.

Oh ps we can try naturally this month, I took my ovidrel trigger last night and have to get another 1 to do some wed and sun. Having to still get injections is like rubbing salt in the wound but anyway... I think I'm on around day 9 so still ages to go before I can start again.

Xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Ohh Take hope you and Cydney feel better soon. Really hope they don't have to do a D&C :hugs:

Sparkle, that is so nice of your FS to call you personally knowing that you were frustrated with your cycle. I really hope that the injection help and you go on to get your BFP this month :hugs: Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle, how truly amazing would it be that after having your IVF cancelled on you this month, to all of a sudden achieve your BFP after triggering your one mature follicle... I'd definitely be BD'ing like crazy 'just in case'! 
We will still keep our fingers crossed for you hun ;)
Pretty disappointing about your sister in law's reaction to your sad news! I can *kind of* sympathize with that... I have been speaking to a close friend (of 29 years) a fair bit lately by phone as we now live 2 hours from each other. Anyway she knows How anxious I have been, worrying about how and if I will have embryos at all for the transfer etc....she told me last night she is pregnant. While I am honestly happy for her-I'd never begrudge someone's happiness especially a close friend's- I though her timing was awful. But I guess it's not her fault, I think she felt right now was good because we'd had the positive news about us having 4 embryos still growing.
Ah well, we can't pick and choose what people say or when we can only chose our own responses :flower:


----------



## Take2

Sparkle- I read your post and it sounds like me only a year ago and now I have a beautiful baby girl conceived after a failed FET while we were having a break from treatment on doctors orders. Hang in there mate..wonderful things can happen x


----------



## MJ73

Hi girls, just thought I'd pop my head in & say hi. I hardly ever get on B&B much now days, but do stalk this thread a bit to see how everyone is doing. Cannot believe how many BFPs this thread has seen.... Congrats to everyone. 
DH & I are hopping back on the IVF wagon soon. Eeek! Scared & excited. Mitchy is nearly 14 months now & we've decided to go into debt for one last stim cycle to see if we can't conjure him up a sibling. I've found out that my AMH is a little low, but my antral follicle count is quite good. So I'll be going on DHEA (anyone taken it?) to help improve egg quality & DH will be on anastrazole to hopefully give us more chance of finding some good sperm upon TESE. 
To those still waiting for your bfp, I send hope & strength. We never thought it would happen to us (DH has a zero sperm count). Hang in there. Xx


----------



## eveclo

MJ73 said:


> Hi girls, just thought I'd pop my head in & say hi. I hardly ever get on B&B much now days, but do stalk this thread a bit to see how everyone is doing. Cannot believe how many BFPs this thread has seen.... Congrats to everyone.
> DH & I are hopping back on the IVF wagon soon. Eeek! Scared & excited. Mitchy is nearly 14 months now & we've decided to go into debt for one last stim cycle to see if we can't conjure him up a sibling. I've found out that my AMH is a little low, but my antral follicle count is quite good. So I'll be going on DHEA (anyone taken it?) to help improve egg quality & DH will be on anastrazole to hopefully give us more chance of finding some good sperm upon TESE.
> To those still waiting for your bfp, I send hope & strength. We never thought it would happen to us (DH has a zero sperm count). Hang in there. Xx

All the best for your new journey! I hope to be one of those BFP stories soon! 

That's amazing that you were able to get some great embryos out of your husbands 0 sperm count! My hubby has 3 million per mL - 11 million per mL on a good day, and 1-3% morphology. I'm worrying now that his sperm may be affecting the quality of our embryos. Happy 14 months! 

When do you think you'll be doing a fresh cycle again? All the best!! 


Ladies, how are you all feeling ?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Scared Eveclo! I got a call from the nurse today to give me a time for tomorrow's transfer and now I only have 3 embryos left, one stopped developing. I really hope there is still 3 by tomorrow :(


----------



## Sparkle_13

Molly, I'm thinking of you tomorrow, 3 is still really good to make it this far. I've got my FX xx 
That was really unfortunate timing with your friend, of course we are happy for those close to us when they get pregnant but it's still hard when someone else gets the thing we so desperately want, especially when it comes so easy for them...

Eveclo do you have your next steps yet? Are you going to do another FET this month or are you still waiting to speak to your dr? 
Has your DH had DNA fragmentation testing done on his sperm? We did and it came back great so the dr has no concerns about the quality of the sperm, only that because of their abnormal shape (eg morphology) they can't penetrate the egg naturally. 

Hi MJ73, so exciting that you are going to try for #2, I've heard good things about DHEA, FX :)

It sure would be amazing if we were lucky enough to fall pregnant ourselves this month, but I'm not holding out too much hope. Although hearing about your success Take2 definitely helps me believe it is possible :)


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Scared Eveclo! I got a call from the nurse today to give me a time for tomorrow's transfer and now I only have 3 embryos left, one stopped developing. I really hope there is still 3 by tomorrow :(

I can understand that would be scary for you & also disappointing but 3 is still good! As long as they are good quality that is all that matters- quality over quantity ;) I hope they are still progressing and growing over night. 

You also should remember since you are doing a 5 day transfer, your weeding out the weaker ones. I had 5 embies ( 4 x 3 day and 1 blast) and I have only transferred 2 x 3 days so far and had two BFN's. so those babies making it to blast will definitely be the fittest because its quite possible if my 3 days were to have been grown to 5 day they would have slowed down or died off. Keep positive lovely! 



Sparkle_13 said:


> Molly, I'm thinking of you tomorrow, 3 is still really good to make it this far. I've got my FX xx
> That was really unfortunate timing with your friend, of course we are happy for those close to us when they get pregnant but it's still hard when someone else gets the thing we so desperately want, especially when it comes so easy for them...
> 
> Eveclo do you have your next steps yet? Are you going to do another FET this month or are you still waiting to speak to your dr?
> Has your DH had DNA fragmentation testing done on his sperm? We did and it came back great so the dr has no concerns about the quality of the sperm, only that because of their abnormal shape (eg morphology) they can't penetrate the egg naturally.
> 
> Hi MJ73, so exciting that you are going to try for #2, I've heard good things about DHEA, FX :)
> 
> It sure would be amazing if we were lucky enough to fall pregnant ourselves this month, but I'm not holding out too much hope. Although hearing about your success Take2 definitely helps me believe it is possible :)

I didn't know you could do DNA fragmentation testing! I have never heard of it. I might research and bring it up with our doc next time I see her. 

We have decided to do a FET this month, with 2 of our embryos (instead of one). Finally we are allowed to transfer 2! We would have done this from the start, so it's nice to be doing something a little 'different' to our last 2 transfers. 

Our doctor said our rates weren't decreased going straight from previous FET so we decided to just jump straight into it. I haven't been able to find any different sucess rates for 1 embryo vs 2 embryo FET's. do any of you ladies have any info on it? I suppose success rates are just a number... But I just feel a little deflated having tried all of this to get nowhere really! 

Doc was pretty surprised that the last 2 haven't worked, as I am only early 20's, (I think I'm one of the youngest patients she has had) and she thought it would just be a matter of transferring a good embryo and bam! Prego! But boy, different story for us! I just need to keep my head up and keep positive. 

I hope you are ok sparkle, I remember how deflated I felt when the same thing happened to me. It's hard when you are so close to this anticipated goal and then it's ripped from underneath you. Just know that it helps create perfect embies and you'll be grateful for it & probably forget all about this horrible journey once your holding your little one


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks everyone. I did the embryo transfer today, they put it as close to the lining as they could and I saw it on the ultrasound screen. The doctor was happy with that, now i will find out tomorrow if our other 2 are suitable for freezing and if they survived it or not. we have our blood test on April 11th :)


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Thanks everyone. I did the embryo transfer today, they put it as close to the lining as they could and I saw it on the ultrasound screen. The doctor was happy with that, now i will find out tomorrow if our other 2 are suitable for freezing and if they survived it or not. we have our blood test on April 11th :)

woohoo how great! 

congratulations on being PUPO! my doc never uses an ultrasound screen for my ET's she kinda just wacks it on in there then gets the scientist to look under the microscope to make sure its not still hanging in there. 

Interesting how different docs and clinics work.

When are you going to start testing hehe?


----------



## MollyNorwood

I wont test until the morning of the blood test. I say that now... tomorrow though is a different story! lol


----------



## Sparkle_13

Woohoo :happydance:

My fingers and toes are crossed for you 

If you do decide to test, you could always test out the trigger- where you test everyday until the line goes away and then keep testing until it comes back... I know I shouldn't do it but I know myself and I won't be able to help it... Haha


----------



## Miss Redknob

Fantastic news Molly :dance:

I did the same as Sparkle I tested out my trigger and Pregnyl injections the all of a sudden the line went BANG and I knew I was pregnant. Hope your little embie gets nice and snug :cloud9: Hope they are able to freeze the other 2 xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Well i caved last night and ordered some cheap pregnancy tests from ebay. I had crazy real dreams last night, i kept taking the tests and kept getting really faint second lines then all of a sudden they were bright pink, even darker than the control line! I woke up thinking it actuually happened and then wondering if I did the right thing ordering those tests because now i will be testing every day which is not what I wanted to do! haha


----------



## MollyNorwood

So i did what I didnt want to do....started testing from now! Argh! anyway i am guessing the trigger is still in my system coz i got a faint pink line on this test from just now. How long does it last in our system?
 



Attached Files:







pregtest.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> So i did what I didnt want to do....started testing from now! Argh! anyway i am guessing the trigger is still in my system coz i got a faint pink line on this test from just now. How long does it last in our system?

I think my trigger was gone by about 6 days after having it? maybe even earlier. But i think mine left quite early compared to many others. Test again tomorrow and if it is getting lighter than it's your trigger fading, if darker... possibly bfp? 

i can't remember how many dpt you are sorry :( only 2 or 3, probably a bit early for positive :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls, sorry I haven't written much. Lily definitely keeps me busy :) but I've been checking in and following everyone's progress. Molly- how many dpt are you? I was a testing addict and tested out my trigger I ha faint lines everyday from trigger. On 6dp5dt I had a very faint nearly gone line and cried as I assumed it didn't work. Then 7dp5dt the line was stronger and by 8dp5dt there was no denying!! Good luck.

How is everyone else doing. How are you feeling evclo? Sparkle how's the cycle going?

Take and red- so glad to hear bubbas are going well! If love some new pics :)

Wish and aleja- how are things? Ttc again?

MJ- so good to have an update from you x

Lily is 18 weeks now and so gorgeous. I love this age as they are learning new things everyday and she laughs her head off a lot which is adorable. Only waking once at night now too! Hooray :) 

For those girls who breast feed - when did you get your period back? Would be good to know when we can try ourselves again and give it a go befor we use our frosties.


----------



## MollyNorwood

eveclo said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> So i did what I didnt want to do....started testing from now! Argh! anyway i am guessing the trigger is still in my system coz i got a faint pink line on this test from just now. How long does it last in our system?
> 
> I think my trigger was gone by about 6 days after having it? maybe even earlier. But i think mine left quite early compared to many others. Test again tomorrow and if it is getting lighter than it's your trigger fading, if darker... possibly bfp?
> 
> i can't remember how many dpt you are sorry :( only 2 or 3, probably a bit early for positive :)Click to expand...

Yeah I am only 1dp5dt hahaha! It will definitely be the trigger as it was only 8 days ago


----------



## Sparkle_13

Molly did you have any pain during or after the transfer? Or was it pretty easy compared to everything else you would have already been through? Are you now on progesterone?

Hi Kirs_t, OMG tiny babies laughing is the cutest thing in the world! You are so lucky! :) Unfortunately my cycle was cancelled as I had 1 dominant follicle that took over :( starting again in 2 weeks but on a higher dose, I'm feeling quite positive about it now after feeling pretty low when it 1st happened.

I'm definitely no expert but I have heard of ladies getting BFPs even before they get their 1st period. I'd go for it :winkwink: haha

Xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

MollyNorwood said:


> Yeah I am only 1dp5dt hahaha! It will definitely be the trigger as it was only 8 days ago

Hahaha yes 1dpt may be a little early :winkwink: xx


----------



## eveclo

Kirs_t said:


> Hi girls, sorry I haven't written much. Lily definitely keeps me busy :) but I've been checking in and following everyone's progress. Molly- how many dpt are you? I was a testing addict and tested out my trigger I ha faint lines everyday from trigger. On 6dp5dt I had a very faint nearly gone line and cried as I assumed it didn't work. Then 7dp5dt the line was stronger and by 8dp5dt there was no denying!! Good luck.
> 
> How is everyone else doing. How are you feeling evclo? Sparkle how's the cycle going?
> 
> Take and red- so glad to hear bubbas are going well! If love some new pics :)
> 
> Wish and aleja- how are things? Ttc again?
> 
> MJ- so good to have an update from you x
> 
> Lily is 18 weeks now and so gorgeous. I love this age as they are learning new things everyday and she laughs her head off a lot which is adorable. Only waking once at night now too! Hooray :)
> 
> For those girls who breast feed - when did you get your period back? Would be good to know when we can try ourselves again and give it a go befor we use our frosties.

How sweet! Glad that Lily is such a gorgeous baby. I love baby laughs, they are the best! 

I'm feeling alright - pretty deflated. Husband is away for work for the next week or so (he's already been gone a week ) and i just feel a little lost. Noone else knows we are doing a FET except for us and you ladies (our families know we have done ivf and it failed, but we haven't told them we are using our frozen embies) so i just feel like i have nobody to explain my problems too! Lucky i have you guys ey ;)




Sparkle_13 said:


> Molly did you have any pain during or after the transfer? Or was it pretty easy compared to everything else you would have already been through? Are you now on progesterone?
> 
> Hi Kirs_t, OMG tiny babies laughing is the cutest thing in the world! You are so lucky! :) Unfortunately my cycle was cancelled as I had 1 dominant follicle that took over :( starting again in 2 weeks but on a higher dose, I'm feeling quite positive about it now after feeling pretty low when it 1st happened.
> 
> I'm definitely no expert but I have heard of ladies getting BFPs even before they get their 1st period. I'd go for it :winkwink: haha
> 
> Xx

I do hope you are feeling better. Hopefully this is a short cycle that hurries up quickly and you can be back on the IVF wagon. Maybe if this cycle fails for me we can be fresh ivf buds! ;) 





MollyNorwood said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> So i did what I didnt want to do....started testing from now! Argh! anyway i am guessing the trigger is still in my system coz i got a faint pink line on this test from just now. How long does it last in our system?
> 
> I think my trigger was gone by about 6 days after having it? maybe even earlier. But i think mine left quite early compared to many others. Test again tomorrow and if it is getting lighter than it's your trigger fading, if darker... possibly bfp?
> 
> i can't remember how many dpt you are sorry :( only 2 or 3, probably a bit early for positive :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am only 1dp5dt hahaha! It will definitely be the trigger as it was only 8 days agoClick to expand...

hehe OK well definitely the trigger disappearing. Test away until it's gone and then maybe put them down for a bit until a bit closer to your test day! it's nice being PUPO for as long as possible :) 

How are you feeling anyway? Relaxed? ;)


----------



## Sparkle_13

eveclo said:


> I'm feeling alright - pretty deflated. Husband is away for work for the next week or so (he's already been gone a week ) and i just feel a little lost. Noone else knows we are doing a FET except for us and you ladies (our families know we have done ivf and it failed, but we haven't told them we are using our frozen embies) so i just feel like i have nobody to explain my problems too! Lucky i have you guys ey ;)
> 
> I do hope you are feeling better. Hopefully this is a short cycle that hurries up quickly and you can be back on the IVF wagon. Maybe if this cycle fails for me we can be fresh ivf buds! ;)

Thanks lovely :hugs: I'm actually feeling quite positive now, as you know I was worried about the low dose the whole time and that I may only get a few eggs, so now that I know I'll be on a higher dose I'm much more confident. Also I normally have 30-32 day cycles so I though it would still be 3 weeks from when it was cancelled, but because I took the trigger it would have made me ovulate earlier than normal so I'm thinking I should be due around the 14th-16th. 

What day are you on now Eveclo? Sorry your hubby is away :( and you don't have anyone IRL to chat to about this. We're always here :flower:

Molly I forgot to ask, did you hear from your clinic about how your other 2 embies are doing? Not that I think you'll need them :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling alright - pretty deflated. Husband is away for work for the next week or so (he's already been gone a week ) and i just feel a little lost. Noone else knows we are doing a FET except for us and you ladies (our families know we have done ivf and it failed, but we haven't told them we are using our frozen embies) so i just feel like i have nobody to explain my problems too! Lucky i have you guys ey ;)
> 
> I do hope you are feeling better. Hopefully this is a short cycle that hurries up quickly and you can be back on the IVF wagon. Maybe if this cycle fails for me we can be fresh ivf buds! ;)
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely :hugs: I'm actually feeling quite positive now, as you know I was worried about the low dose the whole time and that I may only get a few eggs, so now that I know I'll be on a higher dose I'm much more confident. Also I normally have 30-32 day cycles so I though it would still be 3 weeks from when it was cancelled, but because I took the trigger it would have made me ovulate earlier than normal so I'm thinking I should be due around the 14th-16th.
> 
> What day are you on now Eveclo? Sorry your hubby is away :( and you don't have anyone IRL to chat to about this. We're always here :flower:
> 
> Molly I forgot to ask, did you hear from your clinic about how your other 2 embies are doing? Not that I think you'll need them :winkwink:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Ohh that's great that they have you the trigger! They didn't give me mine they just said 'you'll probably ovulate over the next few days' (after my cancelled one). Not long to go then!! ;) 

And yes, I am very thankful for you girlies. I can't even contact hubs by phone at the moment which is even worse! Usually I am super content with crappy things like this but I think being alone is making my brain explode! 


And yes Molly! Did those embies get to freeze?


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh that sucks that you can't even call hubbie :(

What clinic are you with hun? After these frosties, (not that you'll need it because I'm sure that it will work, but it can't hurt to have a backup plan) have you thought about getting another opinion?

Xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle I'm glad you are feeling better about this next cycle! And its great they still let you have the trigger, at least this cycle will be finished soon for you. I have heard what happened to you has happened a lot, now they have worked out a better dosage for you I'm sure you will be successful xox
Eveclo- sucks that you can't even talk to your DH! It's lovely that we all have each other to talk to, but he is the other half of this so I imagine this is hard for you :( 
I would love it if we all got our BFP's by the end of the next cycles!
I tested again today and have a faint bfp again, looks the same as yesterday's so I think it will hang around for another day or two. I will put them away until I am a couple of days away from the blood test, but I already can't shake the feeling that it hasn't worked. I know it's just because of every negative test I have had over the last 2.5 years so it's all in my head. For the most part I am relaxed really, but those doubts can start to creep in so soon!
Luckily though, we have 2 frozen embryos to fall back n if this isn't our cycle! I was so pleased both froze!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yay congrats Molly! So happy for you about the frosties! This is my ideal, to have 2 frosties as backup xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks hun! I forgot to say I didnt experience any pain with the ET just my tummy doing weird things in bed that night but that can be the progesterone the nurse says. no pain though :)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh that sucks that you can't even call hubbie :(
> 
> What clinic are you with hun? After these frosties, (not that you'll need it because I'm sure that it will work, but it can't hurt to have a backup plan) have you thought about getting another opinion?
> 
> Xx

I am with QFG here in brissy. They're good and really convinent for me, and their sucess rates are meant to be good but just not for me yet haha! 

Definitely good to have a back up plan, and although i don't like being negative, I don't have a good feeling about this FET. I hate to say it but I really don't and am starting to second guess why on earth we are doing this. And also, so scared for another failed fresh cycle. Just horrible luck. 

If this FET fails I will probably get in contact with my doctor and have an appointment with her, to discuss what we can do differently this time. 

I might considering changing specialists, but I don't think she is doing anything wrong, it's more my silly body. Hehe.




MollyNorwood said:


> Sparkle I'm glad you are feeling better about this next cycle! And its great they still let you have the trigger, at least this cycle will be finished soon for you. I have heard what happened to you has happened a lot, now they have worked out a better dosage for you I'm sure you will be successful xox
> Eveclo- sucks that you can't even talk to your DH! It's lovely that we all have each other to talk to, but he is the other half of this so I imagine this is hard for you :(
> I would love it if we all got our BFP's by the end of the next cycles!
> I tested again today and have a faint bfp again, looks the same as yesterday's so I think it will hang around for another day or two. I will put them away until I am a couple of days away from the blood test, but I already can't shake the feeling that it hasn't worked. I know it's just because of every negative test I have had over the last 2.5 years so it's all in my head. For the most part I am relaxed really, but those doubts can start to creep in so soon!
> Luckily though, we have 2 frozen embryos to fall back n if this isn't our cycle! I was so pleased both froze!

That's great!!! Hopefully they are your 3 future babies :) so exciting! I can't wait to see the positive results from this group!!!


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies :)

Kirsty- Was so lovely to hear from you, I must post an updated pic of Cydney! Love to see one of Lily too. I am still breast feeding despite Cydney regularly refusing an having to give the odd bottle..but my period is yet to return. I've really only completely stopped PP bleeding the last week or so though so hopefully it stays away for awhile. 

Eveclo- Don't think the worst..hang in there. Its a tough road but you'll get there one way or another in the end..it is hard not to let the negative thoughts take over tho I remember.

Molly- Good luck with the testing..looking forward to hearing some good news fingers crossed. I was terrible for swearing I wouldn't test early and then doing it anyway..I have no will power lol

hi everyone else xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

So great to hear from you Kirst :) I am still BFing Lincoln and I got my period back at 6 weeks pp, and have been regular ever since :(

Molly - I didn't get my true positive till 9dp5dt as I did Pregnyl (HCG) injections at 1dpo, 4dpo and 7dpo. Stayed in my system for ages. I tested every second day. Try and stay positive hun xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks so much :) I had been feeling pretty sad this morning because that second line is almost invisible now and thought maybe I'd have a true positive now since it was a 5day blast. I am retiring the tests for now, and i wont test until next week. it's nice in a way to hear of cases where a true positive didn't happen this early (3dp5dt)


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Thanks so much :) I had been feeling pretty sad this morning because that second line is almost invisible now and thought maybe I'd have a true positive now since it was a 5day blast. I am retiring the tests for now, and i wont test until next week. it's nice in a way to hear of cases where a true positive didn't happen this early (3dp5dt)

Nooo! Don't be sad, it's definitely way too early for a positive! I think the earliest I have ever heard is 4dp5dt but even then it was super faint apparently! See how you go next week, hopefully that little embie is getting nice and cosy


----------



## Kirs_t

Yes it's way too early Molly!! Hang in there and don't be disheartened yet. Hope the time flys by and the lines get stronger and stronger!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks ladies! How much does the TWW after ET do your head in!? Really thought I was prepared for it! hahaha. I am even going to a car show today to keep me distracted, which is weird for me! lol.
How is everyone else? Any exciting news outside of this TTC madness? I have been pretty boring of late, nothing from me! :D


----------



## Sparkle_13

I'm worried that I'll be going crazy... Good idea to keep yourself busy. How have you been feeling?

Nothing exciting happening here, planning for Easter and Anzac Day although can't plan too much as we will be cycling then, it better not get cancelled again... I'm sick of putting my life on hold for nothing!

Xx


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Thanks ladies! How much does the TWW after ET do your head in!? Really thought I was prepared for it! hahaha. I am even going to a car show today to keep me distracted, which is weird for me! lol.
> How is everyone else? Any exciting news outside of this TTC madness? I have been pretty boring of late, nothing from me! :D

My husband is still away! So I'm bored! I went up to the coast last night and saw our family which was nice & today going to a bridal expo with my sister in law! That will definitely be a full on day I'm sure ;) 

Good idea on the car show! It's good to have lots of things to do in the 2ww. When's your official test date? I'm CD 11 today, so on Monday I'm going for my first blood test & then waiting for ovulation. I'm guessing ET will be on the 17th roughly just before Easter which is great because ill have time off work to rest! Woohoo! 




Sparkle_13 said:


> I'm worried that I'll be going crazy... Good idea to keep yourself busy. How have you been feeling?
> 
> Nothing exciting happening here, planning for Easter and Anzac Day although can't plan too much as we will be cycling then, it better not get cancelled again... I'm sick of putting my life on hold for nothing!
> 
> Xx

It's so frustrating isn't it? It consumes lives ! Hehe. We need to get into some sort of craft or something ! Except I'm terrible at that... Haha. I have 2 dogs that I can obsess over in the meantime... ;) 

I had to have a month off after my failed cycle and that was the longest month ever!!! (As in, wait for my period to come and have a whole cycle and then period comes again to start). Soooo painful! I'm so glad they've let you go straight into it. ;)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Eveclo do you mean the Sunshine Coast? I'm from the Sunshine Coast. My family still lives there, I lived there until I went to uni at 18 in Brisbane and then only moved to Sydney 5 1/2 years ago. I don't know if I'd told you I was a fellow queenslander :) the Sunshine Coast is beautiful but a bit small and quiet for me, even brissy was too small. I'm definitely a big city gal, I felt at home after only a couple of months in Sydney. What side of Brisbane are you on?

That's sucks that they made you wait a month. My dr said there was 2 reasons I can go straight away, 1 that I didn't respond to the dose of meds and so I'm not at risk there and also because we didn't go ahead with the retrieval which means she can poke around my ovaries next month cos she didn't this month - her terms were much more technical though than that explanation haha

Hope everyone's having a great weekend xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Eveclo do you mean the Sunshine Coast? I'm from the Sunshine Coast. My family still lives there, I lived there until I went to uni at 18 in Brisbane and then only moved to Sydney 5 1/2 years ago. I don't know if I'd told you I was a fellow queenslander :) the Sunshine Coast is beautiful but a bit small and quiet for me, even brissy was too small. I'm definitely a big city gal, I felt at home after only a couple of months in Sydney. What side of Brisbane are you on?
> 
> That's sucks that they made you wait a month. My dr said there was 2 reasons I can go straight away, 1 that I didn't respond to the dose of meds and so I'm not at risk there and also because we didn't go ahead with the retrieval which means she can poke around my ovaries next month cos she didn't this month - her terms were much more technical though than that explanation haha
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend xx

Oh that's so good about your dr! 

I do mean the Sunshine Coast. Beautiful place. I live in north Brisbane, so it's nice and close to S coast & also not too far from the city. :) 

What a small world ;)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Wow it is a small world! Do you go back regularly to see your family Sparkle? 
Im so glad you can start your next cycle soon, your doctor sounds great and in a way it is lucky you didn't get as far as ER otherwise you'd be set back another month. Too much waiting :(
Eveclo do you love living in Brissy? I have friends who live in Varsity Lakes and they love it. Its such a beautiful place, I always wanted to live in QLD since I was a kid!
We attempted to go to the car show yesterday, we got there but there were no cars... it was TODAY... DH somehow thought he read "Saturday" when the ad said "April 6th"....yeah. LOL !!!! We are still going today though, good excuse to get away from the house :)
Well even though i said id keep away from tests until later this week (I am due for the pregnancy blood test on Fri 11th at 7.30am) I have continued testing. I am still getting a very faint positive so I kind of want it to go away so I can tell if the next one is an actual positive, then i wonder if it IS an actual positive but I am far to skeptical to accept it. I don't think so though, it's still too early. Today I am 5dp5dt. I feel sorry for you girls having to wait another cycle or two, this wait is enough! 
I will keep testing every day and if the line is still there by friday we i will find out by then anyway.
ugh


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have everything crossed for you Molly really hope that it is your BFP :) I didn't get my true positive till 9dp5dt due to Pregnyl injections, the wait was a killer :haha:


----------



## Sparkle_13

I usually go back maybe 2-3 times a year and then they come visit me occasionally too, in fact my youngest brother is staying with me this week.

I do really like my dr, when I spoke to her after my cycle was cancelled she definitely filled me with a lot of confidence in her. I trust her as much as I can trust a dr, which still means I will probably question along the way, but that's just me haha. 

Yeah 5dp5dt still seems quite early, maybe the line won't go away though it will just start to get darker! 

Xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hey there is nothing wrong with questioning! One thing I have learned in this process is to ask questions! No one really told me anything unless I asked. I just get told "it went well" or "yep blood test and ultrasound was good keep injecting..." Sometimes it feels like you are quizzing them but its for your own benefit.
I took a pic of my tests from yesterday and today but without tilting the screen its a bit too hard to see. i can see it easily here though. Looks like its on its way out.
We went to the car show today it was great weather for it, we didn't realise it was going to be so popular! It took us sooo long to get in and out and we ended up being there for only about an hour. haha. I think we spent longer waiting in queues than actually looking at cars! There were some beautiful ones I would have loved to have driven home though, so it was worth going! 
I hope everyone's weekends have been good!
Enjoy your time with your brother Sparkle :)
 



Attached Files:







5dp5dt.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Wow it is a small world! Do you go back regularly to see your family Sparkle?
> Im so glad you can start your next cycle soon, your doctor sounds great and in a way it is lucky you didn't get as far as ER otherwise you'd be set back another month. Too much waiting :(
> Eveclo do you love living in Brissy? I have friends who live in Varsity Lakes and they love it. Its such a beautiful place, I always wanted to live in QLD since I was a kid!
> We attempted to go to the car show yesterday, we got there but there were no cars... it was TODAY... DH somehow thought he read "Saturday" when the ad said "April 6th"....yeah. LOL !!!! We are still going today though, good excuse to get away from the house :)
> Well even though i said id keep away from tests until later this week (I am due for the pregnancy blood test on Fri 11th at 7.30am) I have continued testing. I am still getting a very faint positive so I kind of want it to go away so I can tell if the next one is an actual positive, then i wonder if it IS an actual positive but I am far to skeptical to accept it. I don't think so though, it's still too early. Today I am 5dp5dt. I feel sorry for you girls having to wait another cycle or two, this wait is enough!
> I will keep testing every day and if the line is still there by friday we i will find out by then anyway.
> ugh

Hahahaha your DH sounds like mine! He always does stuff like that! Hopefully the second line doesn't go away it just gets darker ;) 

And i absolutely love living in QLD. Such a beautiful state. Great weather, and lots of stuff to see and do. I really recommend it. :)




Sparkle_13 said:


> I usually go back maybe 2-3 times a year and then they come visit me occasionally too, in fact my youngest brother is staying with me this week.
> 
> I do really like my dr, when I spoke to her after my cycle was cancelled she definitely filled me with a lot of confidence in her. I trust her as much as I can trust a dr, which still means I will probably question along the way, but that's just me haha.
> 
> Yeah 5dp5dt still seems quite early, maybe the line won't go away though it will just start to get darker!
> 
> Xxx

I'm glad your dr has your confidence. I think that is really important when you are dealing with something so delicate and fragile such as your body and your emotions. And also your partners. 



Have you ladies told your family you are doing IVF?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Yes my close family and friends know, as do work mates and boss. If it doesn't work then I will have their support, same obviously if it does work. but i dont tell them all the little details, that stuff I share with you girls! haha :) How about you Eveclo?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Speaking of things I don't share with anyone else in fear of being called a crazy person (ok I am a littttle bit nuts right now) Here is a pic of the last three tests. 6dp5dt is today.
I have no more tests left so i will not be testing anymore until my blood test on Friday. I am wondering if this is still the trigger shot. Ill find out Friday anyway!
 



Attached Files:







pregotests 005.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Speaking of things I don't share with anyone else in fear of being called a crazy person (ok I am a littttle bit nuts right now) Here is a pic of the last three tests. 6dp5dt is today.
> I have no more tests left so i will not be testing anymore until my blood test on Friday. I am wondering if this is still the trigger shot. Ill find out Friday anyway!

Ok, Molly I'm not going to lie to you. But I honestly think that last test 6dp5dt is a bit darker than the 5dp5dt... It stands out a lot more but I am on my phone & it could be that....does it look darker to your naked eye??? If so how bloody exciting! So what it's about 11 or 12 days post trigger? I struggle to believe it would still be this strongly in your system considering you aren't on any other meds... Not long until you know for sure but I have a bloody good feeling about that Molly! 

AFM, cd 13 today and just waiting on O. Went for a blood test this morning but I'm assuming ill be back for another on Wednesday as its a bit early in the game for me. Feeling a little deflated still and am starting to feel like it might be something wrong with me now :( worried ill never get pregnant but only time will tell! On the plus side, I am currently living my life through your excitement Molly ;)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks for replying Eveclo. Yes, today's is darker. The line on the 4dt5dt test was basically non existant. I had to really strain to see it. Yesterday's was slightly darker than that...today's I didn't have to strain at all to see it.
I am going to pretend that its still the trigger.... I really don't want to get my hopes up high that come Friday I will get a positive test. Especially because I will be at work when I get that call, I need to be able to continue facing customers crap if I get told it's negative.
I have to admit, I was pretty excited this morning when that line was very clear to me... I am not going to pick up another test between now and friday though. scared!!!

Eveclo even if it's something wrong with YOU, its ok...it is easier to sort out women's reproduction issues than a mans for some reason. So please don't stress just yet xox I am sure you will be ok :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Molly- I have to agree! That looks very promising! The trigger should be gone by 10 days so the fact it's getting darker is great news! You are a strong woman to be able to hold out and not do more tests... I think I peed on sticks about 3 times a day in that tww haha! I knew things were looking good by 7dp5dt. 

Evclo- 3rd time is lucky! I really hope this is it for you too. Transfer is not so far away. And I felt exactly the same as you.... That it was never going to happen and it was my body not working. But I have every faith it will happen for you too xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Omg!! girls I'm on my phone at work so I'll make it quick but that looks darker to me too!!!!!! I know you are scared to get too excited so I'm gonna do it for you woohoo!!! Xxxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

hahaha! Thanks ladies! Gargh! Trying not to overthink it. Its JUST THE TRIGGER!.. i had the trigger 11 days ago. it COULD still be the trigger...


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> hahaha! Thanks ladies! Gargh! Trying not to overthink it. Its JUST THE TRIGGER!.. i had the trigger 11 days ago. it COULD still be the trigger...

Arghh!!! I really think this is it!!! I can't wait until Friday!!! Get a FRER !!! ;) haha


----------



## Sparkle_13

I'm really really hopeful for you Molly, I hope this time between now and Friday flies by :dust:

Eveclo I agree with Kirs_t and Im positive it's definitely going to happen for you soon. It sucks how much you've already been through though. I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way for this transfer :hugs:

With regards to your earlier question Eveclo about who we've told, DH and I have told our families, close friends and close work colleagues and bosses. I agree with Molly it's nice to have the support. I'm also a terrible liar and secret keeper so to me it made sense as I would have found it stressful having to hide it. Funnily enough my friends and work have been fantastic, our family on the other hand have left a lot to be desired and it's been a bit upsetting that they haven't been that supportive. I wouldn't have changed my decision to tell them, it's just made me realise that they are unfortunately not the people I can count on during tough times. Bit sad really :(

I'm grateful for DH, my friends, and of course you wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> I'm really really hopeful for you Molly, I hope this time between now and Friday flies by :dust:
> 
> Eveclo I agree with Kirs_t and Im positive it's definitely going to happen for you soon. It sucks how much you've already been through though. I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way for this transfer :hugs:
> 
> With regards to your earlier question Eveclo about who we've told, DH and I have told our families, close friends and close work colleagues and bosses. I agree with Molly it's nice to have the support. I'm also a terrible liar and secret keeper so to me it made sense as I would have found it stressful having to hide it. Funnily enough my friends and work have been fantastic, our family on the other hand have left a lot to be desired and it's been a bit upsetting that they haven't been that supportive. I wouldn't have changed my decision to tell them, it's just made me realise that they are unfortunately not the people I can count on during tough times. Bit sad really :(
> 
> I'm grateful for DH, my friends, and of course you wonderful ladies :hugs:

:( that's a bit disappointing about your family. We've told DH's mum & step dad, his sister and her partner, a few friends & my parents and grandmother that we actually did IVF & that it didn't work. We haven't told them we are doing FET's because it kills me when they look for good news & I'm unable to offer them anything. Sometimes I find it a bit easier keeping it between me and DH. It's a hard journey! And I agree, definitely grateful for my amazing husband and you ladies :) 

I never heard back from my clinic yesterday regarding my blood tests (how typical) & I'm assuming ill get a call today being told to go for another tomorrow which will be day 15. I hate having such long cycles!


----------



## MollyNorwood

How disappointing Sparkle. Family should be the ones who support us for both the good AND the bad, not vanishing or not making the effort to comfort us when we so badly need it. I am sorry you don't find them helpful for you, sometimes friends make up for what our families can lack. 
I have a couple of friends who I call my 'sisters' because thats what they are. Not by blood, but who cares right?
Evelco I can totally understand why you won't tell people about your FET's. I was thinking last night that if this round doesn't work I will just tell people (they already know I have 2 frosties) that we will do it eventually. And just not mention when I am doing it. I think it's a wise choice, I know we tend to build those 'metaphorically speaking' walls around our hearts with all things TTC but it's needed. 
We are the ones suffering from this infertility not the 'other, _fertile_' people. 
I have been reading a book called 'What Alice Forgot' by Liane Moriarty, Alice being the main character. She has a sister who also shares her side to the books events so details of her life emerge. She is infertile and talks about the pain and heartache of doing IVF round after IVF round and how she just doesn't tell anyone anymore when she does get pregnant and has yet another miscarriage because no one is really supportive anymore, as she has been TTC for over 10 years. The way the writer describes the feelings she goes through and deals with is amazing. I have ended up in tears multiple times now, and kind of feels like I have cotton wool in my throat which is sad as I am only half way through! Anyway if any of you are avid readers, this is one great book (apart from the crying thing  )


----------



## MollyNorwood

Oh I forgot to say remember yesterday when I said "no more tests blah blah blah!?" Yeah. Well, I might have gone to Woolies and brought more.
So lets pretend I never said that. Kris- I am not as strong as i thought I was!
The line today in person looks only marginally darker than the one from yesterday, I figure if I was actually pregnant it would be a lot darker by now? Although yesterday's was first morning urine and todays was about the 4th urine.Today I am 7dp5dt, my trigger shot I took Wed 26th at 12.30am. Does that make me 13 or 14 days past trigger??
 



Attached Files:







clearer7dp5dt.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 4









vvvv 001.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 5









kjk 003.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Take2

I'd say 13 days past trigger. That last line def looks darker and I'd say things are looking pretty good, if it was the trigger still it would be getting lighter not darker..don't want to congratulate yet cause still early but&#8230;I'm having a good feeling about this one. Exciting Molly :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

OMG *hyperventilating in a corner* I will just have to see what it's like in the morning. PLEASE BE DARKER!!! :)


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> OMG *hyperventilating in a corner* I will just have to see what it's like in the morning. PLEASE BE DARKER!!! :)

Those photos look oh so promising! And yes, the trigger would be getting lighter not darker. I'm going to go out on a limb and say you can start getting a bit excited because that looks pretty awesome! I only ever trust those First reponse early responses just because they seem to be the most responsive but those look positive and a lot more positive than the other day. So exciting!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks! Pretty scared and excited to test tomorrow morning! DH is currently standing behind me asking where i have hidden the other two tests, he is threatening to find them and hide them! Hahaha! Ill update tomorrow in the AM... keep your fingers crossed for me please girlies xox


----------



## Miss Redknob

YOU ARE SO PREGNANT MOLLY!!!!! That is how my tests were, light then BAM!! :dance:


----------



## Sparkle_13

So excited for you Molly! That looks pretty undeniable to me :happydance:

Haha that's so funny that you had to hide your tests from DH :haha:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Once the sun comes up I will take a pic in the natural light, I have had to make do with a dim light globe for light but here is today's test...Looks like you are all right and we may have a bean on board!...I will believe it when i hear those words come out of my nurses mouth on Friday! OMG guys! Is this real!!?1 Although I have been getting AF cramps on and off for a couple of days now, what is AF comes? I'd be due for it now. OMG

P.S Thanks so much everyone for your support! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







fgftgtgh 004.jpg
File size: 96 KB
Views: 5









bgbgbg 001.jpg
File size: 80 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miss Redknob

PREGNANT!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I had cramps in the beginning, perfectly normal :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

OMG i am terrified! And excited! And also STILL too scared to accept it.... holy crapolla!


----------



## MollyNorwood

I tried to get in natural light but its so dark and wet here in Melbourne this morning! Anyway by now you all get the point!!! :thumbup:
Also, there will be no more tests now from me as DH has hidden the others so I will let you know by Friday what the outcome was of the blood test. If its positive I will go buy a digital so I can physically see that beautiful word 'Pregnant' on the test! :)
 



Attached Files:







aaamlkk 001.jpg
File size: 83.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Take2

Ooh yay..do the digital..it's reassuring. So happy and excited for you.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Beautiful lines Mollly :) Can't wait to hear about your blood test results and see your digi test :dance: xx

How is Cydney doing Take? :) xx


----------



## Kirs_t

There's no denying that line Molly!! A bean on board for sure! Congratulations - can't wait to see a digi and hear about your blood test too xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

So happy for you Molly!!! Have you told anyone else yet, or are you going to wait?

Now we just need some of the lucky vibes from this thread to rub off on Eveclo and I next :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Thanks Sparkle! I have told my DH and my mum, and a couple of good friends. they are very supportive of how i am feeling- as well as you girls of course!
If this actually it for me, I really hope the luck rubs off on you all, you are all so deserving of your dreams. Apparently this is quite a lucky thread so lets keep it that way ;)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Miss Redknob said:


> PREGNANT!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I had cramps in the beginning, perfectly normal :)

Thanks for the reassurance Red, how bad were your cramps? Bad enough to have you totally convinced you were getting AF? I have a warm heat pack on my abdomen at the moment


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> PREGNANT!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I had cramps in the beginning, perfectly normal :)
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance Red, how bad were your cramps? Bad enough to have you totally convinced you were getting AF? I have a warm heat pack on my abdomen at the momentClick to expand...

Be careful with heat packs on your belly if you are pregnant! Maybe I'm a bit over cautious though haha! I am so excited for you !


----------



## MollyNorwood

CHECK THIS ONE OUT GIRLIES!... :flower:
 



Attached Files:







aaaaaaaaaaa 001.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> CHECK THIS ONE OUT GIRLIES!... :flower:

Brilliant lines! Congratulations! Bet your on cloud 9! 

Yep- just need them positive vibes sent over to sparkle and I and we will be all sweet ! 

Cd 15 and had a light positive opk (assuming it will be positive by afternoon but ill check again). Went for a blood test so I'm guessing ovulation is approaching quickly and we will be having out fet soon! Growing out 2 of our 3 day embryos to 5 day so we can make sure they are progressing well & good.


----------



## MollyNorwood

eveclo said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> CHECK THIS ONE OUT GIRLIES!... :flower:
> 
> Brilliant lines! Congratulations! Bet your on cloud 9!
> 
> Yep- just need them positive vibes sent over to sparkle and I and we will be all sweet !
> 
> Cd 15 and had a light positive opk (assuming it will be positive by afternoon but ill check again). Went for a blood test so I'm guessing ovulation is approaching quickly and we will be having out fet soon! Growing out 2 of our 3 day embryos to 5 day so we can make sure they are progressing well & good.Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Yes, I m on :cloud9: today!!! Can't focus so its lucky i am not at work! *sending great big BFP vibes to you and Sparkle!*
I will have everything crossed for you that you ovulate tonight and get 2 lovely 5 day blasts that stick!!! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Woohoo that looks awesome Molly! Xxx

Yay Eveclo looks like it's all about to happen soon, how exciting. My fingers and toes are crossed for you xxx

AFM just waiting for AF, I'm thinking she will arrive sometime Sunday to Tuesday. All the waiting is definitely a killer, waiting to start, then waiting for your follicles to grow, then waiting for your embryos, then waiting for your result. Hmm if only patience was one of my virtues haha. At the end it will all make it worthwhile but until then we just gotta keep waiting. 

I'm really hating my work so I took the day off and only just woke up at 10am haha, I musta been tired! Wish I could just quit... I've been wanting to for so long but keep putting everything on hold because of ttc, it really sucks :(

Also still haven't heard from my mum, she hasn't called once to check how the ivf is going since I told her we had started the injections (and she's a nurse so she know the process) I'm so mad at her now for not checking in that I don't know what I'll say if she does call. She doesn't even know the 1st cycle was cancelled.


----------



## MollyNorwood

*I am sure it will all be worth it! I know it's hard especially after a cancelled cycle I'm sure- please try to stay positive. When you have your baby in your arms you will not regret all this waiting*

*I feel you there hun, I hate my job too. Can't lie, a tiny part of the reason im feeling happy is because I can leave there in a few months finally. What do you do for work? Enjoy a cosy relaxing day  *

*The fact your mum hasn't called isn't good enough! Are you and your mum usually pretty close? Maybe she thinks you might want to be left alone? Still, no mother should just assume something like that and not even call. I am so sorry she hasn't bothered Sparkle. Man, I'd be so tempted to call her and ask her does she even care, why hasn't she called etc? I am sure she cares but GRRR now i am angry for you! I hope she makes the effort to see how you are ASAP*


----------



## MollyNorwood

So i couldn't help myself
 



Attached Files:







pregnant1 003.jpg
File size: 77 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Take2

Woo hoo..I knew it!! That is fab..congrats. So what due date will that be Molly??


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Molly :hugs:

I'm a merchandise planner for a retail company, I really enjoy the job itself just work with some really painful people, and our department is very understaffed and overworked. I want to do something closer to home and less stressful, maybe just admin work, but its obviously not a great time to be looking for or starting a new job. What do you do?

I bet my mum will say "well you didn't call me either...", but when I told her we were starting she was really weird and cold and just kinda said "ok well all the best" I felt like I was an acquaintance or something. So that's why I was waiting for her to call cos I wanted her to show me she actually does care. It's possible she doesn't want to pry or something but I have been so open about it that I just don't know how she could think that also she's my mum, god if my future child ever had to go through something like this I would be checking on them everyday. DH's family haven't been that much better either but I guess I don't expect quite as much as my own mother. Not sure if I'm madder or sadder :(

Sorry for the rant :blush:

So anyway back to something positive, your blood test is tomorrow Molly!! How exciting, I mean it seems pretty certain but I'm sure it will still be nice to get that affirmation! Then you can start thinking about things like OBs and hospitals... Wow! Have you bought any baby stuff for yourself in the past? I haven't but very occasionally I look at stuff like strollers online... Just to tease myself haha

Xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Just saw your "pregnant" test! That's so cool!


----------



## MollyNorwood

Haha thanks.
Take2 I will be due about December 18th give or take a day. Depends which calculator I use to tell me! haha


----------



## MollyNorwood

Your job sounds very tiring Sparkle....I'm surprised you have any 'sparkle' left  sorry couldn't help it.
I do a couple of things...I work in insurance in a retail shop front. So i write home insurance, car insurance and travel insurance policies, In addition to that i am also merchandise coordinator as we sell a lot of merch products as well. My job sucks so many reasons- A. Every second customer is whinging to me about something, and we get a lot of hostile people B. There is targets we have to meet as individuals every day so there is lots of pressure to meet those or we get 'counseled'. We used to be rewarded with vouchers (coles etc) and because I was a good performer I'd win almost $100 a month, helping me stay motivated. They recently took those away.
C. I get no extra 'target points' or extra wages for taking on the role of merch coordinator, so I get paid the same amount as the other consultants who sit of their arses all day and don't ever offer to help me (on exception of one lovely girl whom I only work with once a week)....
I could go on but they are the biggest issues I have.
Sparkle I wonder if you are being seemingly 'ignored' because your mum and your DH's family are afraid they might say the wrong thing? You hear a lot from the more bitter women going through IVF in media outlets more so than the average woman. Maybe they think they don't really know how to support that when all they need to do is pick up the phone and say 'how are you'? or 'we love you'.
I don't know hun :( But you can rant away any time. No shame in that! Not that I believe that was a rant...my whinge about work was! hahaha 
Yes, D-Day is tomorrow! Looking forward to it and nervous at the same time. I will have to ask the nurse if I go back for another blood test on Monday to make sure the BETA levels have done what they are supposed to. 
I haven't bought one thing for a baby, ever. In saying that, I very recently learned how to knit (basic, cant read a pattern YET) so I have almost finished a baby blanket. I rationalised it by saying to myself that if my friend got pregnant first it would be for her, so I'm not making it for NO baby.
Well I decided now I will keep that one, and I have more wool ready to knit one for her too :)
I don't think I will buy anything until I am at the 12 week mark. I am just too superstitious which is silly considering I am not usually like that with any other aspect of my life!


----------



## babypizazz

Congratulations Molly! That's a wonderful result.

I did not dare take any test before my blood test, I was too scared it would be negative. 

AFM I will be 22 weeks tomorrow and we found out a couple of weeks ago that we are having a BOY!!!!!!


----------



## eveclo

Transfer scheduled for Wednesday next week! Yay. Defrosting 2 x 3 day embies and growing them to blast (hopefully) yay.


----------



## MollyNorwood

OH YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the best for Wednesday! I hope those little frosties are lovin life and grow perfectly xox


----------



## Sparkle_13

MollyNorwood said:


> Your job sounds very tiring Sparkle....I'm surprised you have any 'sparkle' left  sorry couldn't help it.
> I do a couple of things...I work in insurance in a retail shop front. So i write home insurance, car insurance and travel insurance policies, In addition to that i am also merchandise coordinator as we sell a lot of merch products as well. My job sucks so many reasons- A. Every second customer is whinging to me about something, and we get a lot of hostile people B. There is targets we have to meet as individuals every day so there is lots of pressure to meet those or we get 'counseled'. We used to be rewarded with vouchers (coles etc) and because I was a good performer I'd win almost $100 a month, helping me stay motivated. They recently took those away.
> C. I get no extra 'target points' or extra wages for taking on the role of merch coordinator, so I get paid the same amount as the other consultants who sit of their arses all day and don't ever offer to help me (on exception of one lovely girl whom I only work with once a week)....
> I could go on but they are the biggest issues I have.
> Sparkle I wonder if you are being seemingly 'ignored' because your mum and your DH's family are afraid they might say the wrong thing? You hear a lot from the more bitter women going through IVF in media outlets more so than the average woman. Maybe they think they don't really know how to support that when all they need to do is pick up the phone and say 'how are you'? or 'we love you'.
> I don't know hun :( But you can rant away any time. No shame in that! Not that I believe that was a rant...my whinge about work was! hahaha
> Yes, D-Day is tomorrow! Looking forward to it and nervous at the same time. I will have to ask the nurse if I go back for another blood test on Monday to make sure the BETA levels have done what they are supposed to.
> I haven't bought one thing for a baby, ever. In saying that, I very recently learned how to knit (basic, cant read a pattern YET) so I have almost finished a baby blanket. I rationalised it by saying to myself that if my friend got pregnant first it would be for her, so I'm not making it for NO baby.
> Well I decided now I will keep that one, and I have more wool ready to knit one for her too :)
> I don't think I will buy anything until I am at the 12 week mark. I am just too superstitious which is silly considering I am not usually like that with any other aspect of my life!

Thanks Molly you're so sweet.

I used to work in retail too, I think retail staff deserve a medal for putting up with ahole customers. Excuse my French. That sucks that you had your incentives taken away and that most of the other staff don't want to help out :hugs: but good news as you said that now you got ur bfp you won't have to be there too much longer :happydance:

Good luck tomorrow not that you'll need it :thumbup:

Congrats BabyPiazza on finding out you are having a boy! :)

Yay Eveclo for transfer on Wednesday! :happydance: Grow embies grow! Will they let you know each day how they are going? 

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> Your job sounds very tiring Sparkle....I'm surprised you have any 'sparkle' left  sorry couldn't help it.
> I do a couple of things...I work in insurance in a retail shop front. So i write home insurance, car insurance and travel insurance policies, In addition to that i am also merchandise coordinator as we sell a lot of merch products as well. My job sucks so many reasons- A. Every second customer is whinging to me about something, and we get a lot of hostile people B. There is targets we have to meet as individuals every day so there is lots of pressure to meet those or we get 'counseled'. We used to be rewarded with vouchers (coles etc) and because I was a good performer I'd win almost $100 a month, helping me stay motivated. They recently took those away.
> C. I get no extra 'target points' or extra wages for taking on the role of merch coordinator, so I get paid the same amount as the other consultants who sit of their arses all day and don't ever offer to help me (on exception of one lovely girl whom I only work with once a week)....
> I could go on but they are the biggest issues I have.
> Sparkle I wonder if you are being seemingly 'ignored' because your mum and your DH's family are afraid they might say the wrong thing? You hear a lot from the more bitter women going through IVF in media outlets more so than the average woman. Maybe they think they don't really know how to support that when all they need to do is pick up the phone and say 'how are you'? or 'we love you'.
> I don't know hun :( But you can rant away any time. No shame in that! Not that I believe that was a rant...my whinge about work was! hahaha
> Yes, D-Day is tomorrow! Looking forward to it and nervous at the same time. I will have to ask the nurse if I go back for another blood test on Monday to make sure the BETA levels have done what they are supposed to.
> I haven't bought one thing for a baby, ever. In saying that, I very recently learned how to knit (basic, cant read a pattern YET) so I have almost finished a baby blanket. I rationalised it by saying to myself that if my friend got pregnant first it would be for her, so I'm not making it for NO baby.
> Well I decided now I will keep that one, and I have more wool ready to knit one for her too :)
> I don't think I will buy anything until I am at the 12 week mark. I am just too superstitious which is silly considering I am not usually like that with any other aspect of my life!
> 
> Thanks Molly you're so sweet.
> 
> I used to work in retail too, I think retail staff deserve a medal for putting up with ahole customers. Excuse my French. That sucks that you had your incentives taken away and that most of the other staff don't want to help out :hugs: but good news as you said that now you got ur bfp you won't have to be there too much longer :happydance:
> 
> Good luck tomorrow not that you'll need it :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats BabyPiazza on finding out you are having a boy! :)
> 
> Yay Eveclo for transfer on Wednesday! :happydance: Grow embies grow! Will they let you know each day how they are going?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Agree about the retail thing! I worked in retail for 5-6 years before getting a job in the public sector and it's so much better! People think they can use and abuse you for anything in retail, it's horrible!

Good luck for today Molly hopefully it all goes well. Do we in Australia even get beta numbers? Hopefully... i love hearing the numbers! hehe.

Thanks ladies, very keen to get those embies back. I will ring the embryology lab each day to check on them. It makes me feel better that we have 3 embryos, so if one arrests we can just thaw another on the day. growwwww please! heh.


----------



## MollyNorwood

One of my gf's says we do find out beta's and told me to ask for another blood test in a couple of days if they dont suggest it first, so we can see numbers.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Beautiful lines Molly :dance: As the other girls said stay away from the heat pack and just stick with some panadol. My cramps felt like AF was going to turn up any minute, perfectly normal :)

Sending you you lots of :dust: Sparkle & Eveclo xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Ok I will do that, thank you <3


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Red xx

Completely unrelated question for everyone, who did their injections morning and who did night? Did your dr/nurse tell you one was better or did you just choose what suit?
I was told by the nurse I had to do morning but I'm going to request they ask the dr if I can do night if it doesn't make a big difference as I had a lot of trouble sleeping because of the anxiety waiting for it, and DH was giving them to me 1 1/2 hrs before I normally wake up when he leaves home. It completely threw me out of whack and only now am I getting back to my regular sleep pattern. My last injection of the hcg I really tried to do myself but I just couldn't... I'm getting better but I've always been terrible with needles...only 10 years ago I used to cry hysterically!! :blush:


----------



## Miss Redknob

I did mine of a night as I was use to taking my Clexane at night so they just went with that :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle I just did mine at night hun. They say to do them in the morning but i forgot and started at night, when i asked them about it they were happy for me to continue doing them at night. It made my life easier too, even though I am used to them now not too long ago I used to almost faint getting any needles. They are horrible. I did mine at like 7pm so after Neighbours :) haha


----------



## Maddy40

Molly, yay for all those brilliant double lines. Bet you can't wait for official confirmation! :flower:

Things have been up and down here, will try to find time to update soon!


----------



## Kirs_t

Love those lines Molly!! Is the blood test today? How are you feeling?

Sparkle- I did injections at night too. Also I understand what you mean about the family stuff. I had a very similar experience. My in laws still think that if we had have just relaxed, ivf wouldn't be needed! Grrr... Sometimes I still feel hurt about the lack of support during ivf. But I found that it made Dh and I so close as we supported each other and the delivery of Lily was this amazing experience that we shared just the two of us - as the end of the long journey and start of our own family, if that makes sense?

Maddy- hi!! Hope all is going ok? Update us soon xxx


----------



## Maddy40

I made it back! On the iPad tho' so my typing is crud.

Sparkle I did my shots in the a.m. But that just fit with my schedule, not for any other reason.

Kirst, hey Hun :)

AFM bub failed to gain sufficient weight and fell from 25th percentile off the bottom of the weight charts, so 2 weeks ago we went off to feed/sleep school for 5 days. Turned out that despite feeling feeding was good, his partial tongue tie combined with a high palate meant he wasn't feeding effectively. Then my supply started to dwindle. By the time we got into the treatment centre he was literally starving. Thus the all- day screaming and frenzied demands for constant feeds... :(. Mummy guilt big time! Why don't boobs come with flow meters attached? Anyway, all is good now, with formula supplementation and a feeding line he gained 310g in the 5 days of treatment and has gained another 450g in the 2 weeks since! And now he's full we are starting to train him to sleep during the day, in fact he's been asleep for 1 hr in the pram while I walked to the shops for groceries and shopping. Sorry I haven't had a chance to read back on news, but I've just been treading water trying to keep on top of 3hrly forced feeds, pumping, medication, sterilising etc. thank goodness babies are cute to make up for the rigmarole!

In case it sounds all bad, it isn't. Leo is now 11wk5d has been rolling front-to-back for several weeks, pushes across the floor on his stomach in the commando crawl and at the clinic he watched the toddlers eating and licked his lips copying them... The nurses tell me he will be on solids early and crawling not long after. Eek!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MollyNorwood

I just got my results... the nurse said the beta needed to be between 80-100...mine was 167!!! So happy! My due date is 18/12/14!!!! :D


----------



## Take2

Molly- Woo Hoo..hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)

Maddy: Oh you poor love: Keyara was tongue tied which contributed to my mastitis and I put her on formula at 2 weeks so good on you for hanging in there. Cydney has dropped from the 90th weight percentile at birth and now is in the 40th..not terrible but I am a little concerned. I am combined feeding her on the breast, expressed and formula so we just have to keep an eye on it.
Leo sounds so advanced, Cydney is 12w 4d and hasn't started rolling yet much less anything remotely close to crawling..Keyara was slow to do these things too but started speaking very early and hasn't shut up since lol. They say children usually either crawl early or talk early..looks like I produce talkers lol.

Sparkle- I did mine at night..I think the nurse advised it so the side effects mainly occurred whilst I slept so didn't really notice them..god feels like ages ago..will do for you guys one day too so hang in there :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies I'm definitely going to ask to do mine at night. I already feel relief at the thought.

Krist I'm sorry you had a hard time with your family too :hugs: that's pretty horrible that they still think that even after your success. And grrr it really irks me when people say just relax and it will happen. Um no it's a medical issue and they don't just miraculously disappear cos you relax, would you say that to someone with another medical issue like say arthritis or diabetes... 
It's so nice that it bought you and DH closer together though, and now you have your own little family :)

Maddy, sorry you've been through a hard time, you definitely shouldn't feel guilty though you sound like an amazing mum! It's great that things are getting better and I'm so shocked that he is already rolling over and doing the commando, and copying other kids! That seems amazing for only 11 weeks! 

Yay Molly!!! So happy for you! That's going to be the best Christmas present ever!


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> I just got my results... the nurse said the beta needed to be between 80-100...mine was 167!!! So happy! My due date is 18/12/14!!!! :D

Congratulations lovely lady! All the best on this magical journey! :)


----------



## Maddy40

Congrats Molly! The beginning of a fabulous journey :) :flower:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks ladies I'm definitely going to ask to do mine at night. I already feel relief at the thought.
> 
> Krist I'm sorry you had a hard time with your family too :hugs: that's pretty horrible that they still think that even after your success. And grrr it really irks me when people say just relax and it will happen. Um no it's a medical issue and they don't just miraculously disappear cos you relax, would you say that to someone with another medical issue like say arthritis or diabetes...
> It's so nice that it bought you and DH closer together though, and now you have your own little family :)
> 
> Maddy, sorry you've been through a hard time, you definitely shouldn't feel guilty though you sound like an amazing mum! It's great that things are getting better and I'm so shocked that he is already rolling over and doing the commando, and copying other kids! That seems amazing for only 11 weeks!
> 
> Yay Molly!!! So happy for you! That's going to be the best Christmas present ever!

I didn't have the option of morning or night, just told 6am every morning for gonal f and 8pm for orgalutran when I started having that! But I'm sure if you did it differently they won't mind as long as they know! I can't imagine why they would say no if you asked:)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Fantastic numbers Molly :dance:

Maddy, you poor thing hope you and Leo get into a nice routine now :hugs:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a lovely weekend. :flower:

Only 3 sleeps to go Eveclo! When do they start defrosting your embryos? I've got everything crossed for you getting your bfp this cycle. :dust:

I'm hoping AF shows tomorrow so I can just get started again although no signs of her as yet.

Xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Im going to keep popping in here to see how you ladies are going! 
Sparkle I hope you finally get AF today! I bet your ready to pull your hair out from all the waiting again!
Same with you Eveclo! I hope your embies thaw wonderfully!


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you all had a lovely weekend. :flower:
> 
> Only 3 sleeps to go Eveclo! When do they start defrosting your embryos? I've got everything crossed for you getting your bfp this cycle. :dust:
> 
> I'm hoping AF shows tomorrow so I can just get started again although no signs of her as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Xxx

I'm not sure when they get defrosted... I am assuming tomorrow? Or maybe today... As they will be 3 day grown to 5 day? Soon anyway!!! Survive embies! You can do it haha 

Yay! Hopefully it starts today? (I think your post was from last night?) and then you can get started on the injections!!! :) 

Good luck good luck & thank you so much. We are both hoping everything goes smoothly but it's hard to keep positive. :) 




MollyNorwood said:


> Im going to keep popping in here to see how you ladies are going!
> Sparkle I hope you finally get AF today! I bet your ready to pull your hair out from all the waiting again!
> Same with you Eveclo! I hope your embies thaw wonderfully!

Thank you Molly. I hope they both defrost well. Luckily we have 3 embryos frozen so if one doesn't defrost we have a backup. I'm hoping we will have 2 to transfer but if we only get one then it helps us decide whether or not to do a fresh cycle or frozen next time as we really will have none left!!! :)


----------



## eveclo

I rang the embryologists today just to check on the embies, and apparently they were defrosted today. So, both of the defrosted embryos were originally frozen at 8 cell. Now, one embryo has only 3 cells left & the other only has 5! Geez, speaking of a big blow to the confidence about this cycle! I was already doubting it but now just feeling worse! Last FET, our embryo defrosted 100% in tact, which was awesome! But I guess, that wasn't successful so I just can't imagine how this one would work ! The lady said that the they hope for roughly 50% cells in tact so she thinks the 3/8 one is out, but they're watching it over the next day and a bit. Luckily we have that 5 day frozen but it probably will arrest or something knowing our luck!

But that's my update. Fingers crossed they develop into something great! And if that crappy one stays crappy, fingers crossed the 5d will survive !


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh I'm sorry Eveclo that you didn't get great news today although I'm hopeful for you that they will both come back and be great. I have read lots of stories too of success with less than perfect embryos so don't write them off yet. FX for you xx

AF arrived today so I can finally get started, I called the clinic to book in for my blood test and I spoke to the nurse about if I could do my injections at night and she said it is the drs preference that we do them in the morning as apparently they reckon it is slightly better for the cetrotide. I explained that I had trouble sleeping because I was anxious about the injections in the morning and she told me I should talk to a counsellor. I said I'm not anxious about it all the time it's just that thinking about having to do it in the morning is keeping me awake (not all night, just from early morning) and she said yeah like I said you should talk to a counsellor to get some strategies to overcome it. She was really quite rude to me and had a real attitude. Maybe I could speak to a counsellor but I think she could have been a bit nicer about recommending it than she was. Definitely ruined my morning. I'm a bit annoyed that I can't do my injections at night and that she wouldn't even check with the dr for me but mostly I'm annoyed at how rude she was :( 

Anyway I'll get over it, sorry for the rant!

It's really cold today too which isn't helping my mood. Winter is here :(


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh I'm sorry Eveclo that you didn't get great news today although I'm hopeful for you that they will both come back and be great. I have read lots of stories too of success with less than perfect embryos so don't write them off yet. FX for you xx
> 
> AF arrived today so I can finally get started, I called the clinic to book in for my blood test and I spoke to the nurse about if I could do my injections at night and she said it is the drs preference that we do them in the morning as apparently they reckon it is slightly better for the cetrotide. I explained that I had trouble sleeping because I was anxious about the injections in the morning and she told me I should talk to a counsellor. I said I'm not anxious about it all the time it's just that thinking about having to do it in the morning is keeping me awake (not all night, just from early morning) and she said yeah like I said you should talk to a counsellor to get some strategies to overcome it. She was really quite rude to me and had a real attitude. Maybe I could speak to a counsellor but I think she could have been a bit nicer about recommending it than she was. Definitely ruined my morning. I'm a bit annoyed that I can't do my injections at night and that she wouldn't even check with the dr for me but mostly I'm annoyed at how rude she was :(
> 
> Anyway I'll get over it, sorry for the rant!
> 
> It's really cold today too which isn't helping my mood. Winter is here :(

Oh my goodness! How horrible!!!! She obviously has never gone through such a struggle then I'm guessing! Maybe ring your doctor directly to ask? I'm sure your dr will understand more than a nurse.. I know at our clinic when you call to book a cycle it's usually a receptionist rather than a nurse and they don't have that much knowledge on ivf itself. Worth a try. 

I had a similar experience when I went for my last blood test, although the receptionist wasn't quite rude, it just felt like she didn't understand at all. I went for my bloods, and my doctors receptionists hadn't forward the test form. I said to her, 'this is the 4th time this has happened (true), I also struggle with the dr's receptionists as they never call me with results.. I just don't like being kept out of the loop' she kinda looked at me like I was a weirdo, and said 'ill write down the number of the councilling service' and I just left it, it's not worth wasting precious time and energy on people that don't reallllly understand completely. It's not things we NEED help with, they're just things that can make this process a little less scary & run smoother. :) 


Thanks for the positive vibes Sparkle! Pretty disappointed but what can you do. We are already planning our fresh next month... Is that terrible ? :haha:


----------



## eveclo

Sooo just me again, updating about the embryos today! The 3 cell is still 3 cell, so no growth over night and basically not doing anything at all so looks like that ones just going to be dying off. The 5 cell is now up to 7 cells.. Which is better than not growing at all! Will see how it goes tomorrow, but hopefully it will grow a bit more! I found out our blast is a 6 day, rather than the 5 day that I thought. It's graded 6BB which is a hatched blast with good quality. This may be our only hope but I have read that 6 day embryos don't usually survive a thaw well. We'll see. Waiting on my doctor to call to tell me what she's planning on doing. Keep your fingers crossed for us ladies. Hope your all well.


----------



## Sparkle_13

I'm sorry to hear about the 3 cell not growing Eveclo :( but that's great news about the 7 cell! I definitely have my FX for you. Let me know what your Dr says. 

You said in your last post that you're planning your next fresh cycle, I definitely have hope for you that this month you will get your bfp, but has your dr said if she would do anything different for another fresh cycle, or does she have any ideas why these others may not have worked? I know you were concerned about the quality of the embryos, has your dr said anything along those lines or does she think it might just be luck? 

Good luck tomorrow :dust:

All went fine with my blood test today and when the nurse (different 1 from yesterday) called to tell me to start my meds I just thought I'd ask 1 more time about the morning/night injections and apparently yesterday's nurse had put a note in my file so that when today's nurse spoke to my dr she said it would be fine to do the injections at night... So we started tonight and I'm very happy! Still pretty annoyed about yesterday's nurse instead of saying no she could have just said she'd check with the dr! But anyway I got what I wanted so I'm happy. Next blood test will be Good Friday.


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the 3 cell not growing Eveclo :( but that's great news about the 7 cell! I definitely have my FX for you. Let me know what your Dr says.
> 
> You said in your last post that you're planning your next fresh cycle, I definitely have hope for you that this month you will get your bfp, but has your dr said if she would do anything different for another fresh cycle, or does she have any ideas why these others may not have worked? I know you were concerned about the quality of the embryos, has your dr said anything along those lines or does she think it might just be luck?
> 
> Good luck tomorrow :dust:
> 
> All went fine with my blood test today and when the nurse (different 1 from yesterday) called to tell me to start my meds I just thought I'd ask 1 more time about the morning/night injections and apparently yesterday's nurse had put a note in my file so that when today's nurse spoke to my dr she said it would be fine to do the injections at night... So we started tonight and I'm very happy! Still pretty annoyed about yesterday's nurse instead of saying no she could have just said she'd check with the dr! But anyway I got what I wanted so I'm happy. Next blood test will be Good Friday.

We are a little concerned because of my husbands sperm, but ultimately we have only had two transfers which isn't that many.. It's just hard when you spend so much money and invest so much time into it and you get nothing! Hopefully we just had a dud batch and we can do better next time. I'm going to ask her when she calls me with my blood results for this cycle, and just say what can we do that is more effective/ maybe even look into the testing of the embryos even though that's like $3500!!! Crazy


YES! Thank you wonderful nurse who listens!!! That's great news sparkle. You need to be as relaxed as possible. So your on 150 iu now? It's so funny when you can start feeling your ovaries do all weird stuff in your tummy! Wait until a few days before EPU you'll feel so funny but in a good way cos your almost done ;)

I'm just Laying in bed, a little nervous for this morning. I'm not religious at all but I found myself praying out loud to my husbands late father (we always say he watches over us & helps us out when times are rough) just hoping that our blast survives the thaw. I guess we will see this morning at 9.15. Eep, I'll let you know. Good luck with your injections!


----------



## Sparkle_13

My DHs issue is low morphology too but my dr said this doesn't affect the 'quality' of the sperm only that because of their abnormal shape they can't penetrate the egg. Remember I mentioned the DNA fragmentation test, this one should tell you more about at the quality. Maybe you could ask about this. 

You are right though only 2 unsuccessful transfers would most likely unfortunately be luck. Another fresh cycle would still be the same eggs and sperm unless they change the protocol - less eggs may mean a higher quality, or if you've had any lifestyle changes or anything, do you have hubbie on supplements? Let me know if you want a list of everything I've got mine on. 

Anyway I really don't think you need to worry about it, I have a really really good feeling for you about this one. Just because 2 others from this batch didn't work doesn't mean there is anything wrong with these little guys, one or even both of them could be your future little bubba :happydance: thinking about you today xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Eveclo sorry to hear of your embryo dramas :(
I agree totally with Sparkle- this still could be the cycle you get your BFP! Many women who have transferred not so top grade embies have gone on to have healthy and happy babies! There are heaps of success stories around, maybe have a look at those if you are feeling down?
I wish you all the best for today hun, let us know how you get on xox


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Eveclo sorry to hear of your embryo dramas :(
> I agree totally with Sparkle- this still could be the cycle you get your BFP! Many women who have transferred not so top grade embies have gone on to have healthy and happy babies! There are heaps of success stories around, maybe have a look at those if you are feeling down?
> I wish you all the best for today hun, let us know how you get on xox

Thanks Molly, my husband is getting mad at me for being google queen haha!! 



Sparkle_13 said:


> My DHs issue is low morphology too but my dr said this doesn't affect the 'quality' of the sperm only that because of their abnormal shape they can't penetrate the egg. Remember I mentioned the DNA fragmentation test, this one should tell you more about at the quality. Maybe you could ask about this.
> 
> You are right though only 2 unsuccessful transfers would most likely unfortunately be luck. Another fresh cycle would still be the same eggs and sperm unless they change the protocol - less eggs may mean a higher quality, or if you've had any lifestyle changes or anything, do you have hubbie on supplements? Let me know if you want a list of everything I've got mine on.
> 
> Anyway I really don't think you need to worry about it, I have a really really good feeling for you about this one. Just because 2 others from this batch didn't work doesn't mean there is anything wrong with these little guys, one or even both of them could be your future little bubba :happydance: thinking about you today xx

Thanks sparkle, hubby was on Maca, zinc, folate and a multi vitamin before our first ivf. No alcohol or coffee either. He is on different herbs this time due to visiting our naturopath who put him on all different concoctions that taste ick but hopefully work!! :) 


ET went well, our 3 cell died, and our 7 cell from yesterday was still 7 cell. Our blast that we hoped we would at least be able to transfer thawed really well, and went from being a 6BB when frozen to a 6AB today. So it's gone up a little to a better quality. The embryologist said he was very happy with it and blasts have a great chance of pregnancy :) so I felt a lot better about that then. So we have ONE embryo on board. And we discussed with our doctor we would do a 2 x 5dt next fresh cycle but she was very persistent in saying we won't need to. Positive vibes haha. 

Hope you ladies are well. Thanks for your kind words I need them. Xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yay Eveclo congrats on being PUPO :happydance:


----------



## MollyNorwood

^^^ What Sparkle said! hahaha! Enjoy being PUPO :D Keep your uterus nice and warm and try to relax and spoil yourself if you can xox


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: PUPO Rest up :dance:


----------



## eveclo

Thanks ladies! At least we know its fresh cycle for us rather than having to decide to do another FET as we now have none left ! Haha

I'm not sure when to start testing... Last cycle I didn't really test that much I think that I'll probably be the same this one! Just not wanting to see stark white tests !


----------



## Kirs_t

This is a lucky thread! I've got everything crossed for you evclo xxx

Sparkle - you're next!

Chook- are you out there? Just wondering how you're going?


----------



## MollyNorwood

Eveclo i would recommend testing out your trigger. You will feel more confident if you see the line vanish then start to come back that it IS your bfp. Says me. Who didn't WANT to believe it when she saw it! LOL!! You will get there, this will be your cycle!
Sparkle- i agree with Kris- Eveclo will get her bfp followed shortly by you! :D Come on baby dust!
I had my second beta today which was 1263. My progesterone was 162 which is impressive considering I had stopped the crinone gel 4 or 5 days ago and my last progesterone level was 147. Nurse said they like it above 20! I think thats why I am constantly doing number 2's all times of the day and night! Our bodies are strange, exciting, annoying things ladies!


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Eveclo i would recommend testing out your trigger. You will feel more confident if you see the line vanish then start to come back that it IS your bfp. Says me. Who didn't WANT to believe it when she saw it! LOL!! You will get there, this will be your cycle!
> Sparkle- i agree with Kris- Eveclo will get her bfp followed shortly by you! :D Come on baby dust!
> I had my second beta today which was 1263. My progesterone was 162 which is impressive considering I had stopped the crinone gel 4 or 5 days ago and my last progesterone level was 147. Nurse said they like it above 20! I think thats why I am constantly doing number 2's all times of the day and night! Our bodies are strange, exciting, annoying things ladies!


I didn't do a trigger as I am doing a natural cycle (wait for o, then transfer 5 days later) :) next fresh cycle I will do that as I did with my fresh but 2 lines never came up again ! Dang ! Haha. 

Oh how great about your beta. Must make you feel good about it everything moving ahead well! So your not on progesterone at all anymore? Having a little cramping today, I think due to the progesterone. It usually happens when I'm on it. :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sorry Eveclo of course you weren't doing a trigger! I forget not everyone is ovulation deficient like me! haha.
Yeah My levels of progesterone have been high that i was told i would not need to continue. since stopping the levels have risen so thats great. I hated using that stuff, fingers crossed ive seen the last of it for this pregnancy :)
When is your official test date? Do you go back in for a blood test on that specific date?


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Sorry Eveclo of course you weren't doing a trigger! I forget not everyone is ovulation deficient like me! haha.
> Yeah My levels of progesterone have been high that i was told i would not need to continue. since stopping the levels have risen so thats great. I hated using that stuff, fingers crossed ive seen the last of it for this pregnancy :)
> When is your official test date? Do you go back in for a blood test on that specific date?

It's horrible stuff, isn't it? I have to do it morning and night, and have to lay down for 30 minutes afterwards! So ridiculous, so I am getting up at 5.30 am to go to the fridge and get it, come back to bed and lay down for 30 mins. And before bed I just pop it in before I sleep. 

That's great news! I am worried if I were to get pregnant I would have to take it for 12 weeks! But that really is my least concern as I would be grateful to be pregnant ! Hehe


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks lovely ladies for the good vibes :hugs: If we both get pregnant this cycle Eveclo it will be before Mother's Day which would be nice FX

I'm really nervous about the progesterone gel eek... Apologies in advance for the TMI but almost all creams, body washes etc burn me down there so I'm really scared, my dr knows but we just need to try it and figure out an alternative if I can't use it... Geez it just never ends does it...

Have a wonderful Easter long weekend everyone! So excited for 4 days off! :happydance:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks lovely ladies for the good vibes :hugs: If we both get pregnant this cycle Eveclo it will be before Mother's Day which would be nice FX
> 
> I'm really nervous about the progesterone gel eek... Apologies in advance for the TMI but almost all creams, body washes etc burn me down there so I'm really scared, my dr knows but we just need to try it and figure out an alternative if I can't use it... Geez it just never ends does it...
> 
> Have a wonderful Easter long weekend everyone! So excited for 4 days off! :happydance:

Oww that would be lovely! I wish I could sneak in a fresh cycle before then;) 

I am SUPER sensitive down there too, and I am not going to sugar coat it, the progesterone makes me a lot 'drier' than usual which is really irritating and uncomfortable... But I have noticed that the little suppository ones are better than the actual cronine gel, but some people prefer that ! Hopefully you'll be ok! I am guessing they can't give you the injectable? Not that you'd want that; I know your not loving the needles at the moment.
When is your next scan? I hope those ovaries are making some good follicles!!! :) 

Happy Easter to you too! Actually SO excited for a little break; even if it is only 4 days ;)


----------



## eveclo

Hi ladies, just checking in. I was naughty and did a HPT and got a negative today. 5dp6dt. Feeling like poo, but I guess I was always second guessing from the start. Just scared that we have transferred 3 embryos now and not one pregnancy or even chemical. Terrified for the next fresh cycle, because if there's nothing positive at the end of that we have no other options! :( 

Hope everyone is well:)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi Eveclo, I'm sorry you got a bfn :hugs: it is still early though so you're definitely not out yet, I still have my fingers crossed for you. 

AFM I have my 1st ultrasound tomorrow morning, fingers crossed I have lots of good size follicles. It's a bit weird though that I'm only getting my 1st ultrasound tomorrow on day 7 of stims, last month I had my 2nd ultrasound on day 7 of stims and that was the day it was cancelled... They've been open all wknd, I even had a blood test on Friday so that's not the reason... Anyway I'm sure it will fine. 

Hope everyone is well and had a nice Easter xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Hi Eveclo, I'm sorry you got a bfn :hugs: it is still early though so you're definitely not out yet, I still have my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> AFM I have my 1st ultrasound tomorrow morning, fingers crossed I have lots of good size follicles. It's a bit weird though that I'm only getting my 1st ultrasound tomorrow on day 7 of stims, last month I had my 2nd ultrasound on day 7 of stims and that was the day it was cancelled... They've been open all wknd, I even had a blood test on Friday so that's not the reason... Anyway I'm sure it will fine.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and had a nice Easter xx

Thank you!!! I hope i'm not out just yet, I will keep pretending that it is too early and live in PUPO bliss! :haha:

Hmm.. That is a bit strange, but my theory is.. the first cycle is almost always a test to how your body response, and maybe they just know that it will be doing better this time around and they don't have much to worry about? That sounds like a silly excuse. Haha. I hope your ultrasound goes well tomorrow, but i'm sure it will be fine. I was sooo nervous for mine, especially since it got cancelled first time round, but everything was looking perfect and they check your lining too to make sure it's all looking peachy and ready for babies :wink wink:

Ate soooo much chocolate, i think the BFN was a nice excuse to eat even more than i usually would! 

When do they think that EPU will be? Are your ovaries starting to feel like they're working more? I found that the strangest feeling, like they were brewing something interesting up in there! 

Goodluckgoodluck! x


----------



## Maddy40

Hi ladies...so glad there are a few new Aussies on the board that are taking up the TTC challenge. I finally got birth control sorted last week and I'm coming to terms with the idea that my fertile days are over :cry: I would have happily tried for another but DH isn't on board. Oh well - will have to live my life vicariously through you all :winkwink:

BTW just a comment on the progesterone pessaries. If they irritate, ask your Dr if you can pop them in the *ahem* back passage....apparently they are absorbed just as efficiently and are less irritating.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Eveclo :) are you going to test again or wait? I hadn't had any cramping or strange feelings until today, but I often get weird pains and stuff throughout my cycles from my endometriosis so it could also be that

Hi Maddy, thanks for the progesterone tip :thumbup: I had heard that before, will have to remember to ask my dr about it if I do have any irritation. 

My ultrasound today went well I think, it definitely looks better than last month but neither the tech or the nurse that called later gave me much info... The tech said I had 13 total over 10mm, a few were 13mm, 1 was 15mm, and 1 x 18mm, do those numbers sound ok for 7 days of stims (CD9)?? I'm a bit nervous that I still might only get a couple of good size ones... :( I gave to go back tomorrow for another ultrasound, will have to remember to ask when they think the retrieval might be.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Quick update from this morning; I had 10 total over 14mm, 1 was 19, 1 x 18, and a few at 16. The tech said this looks good, what do you guys think, does this sound ok?? Xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi eveclo- how are you doing? Have you decided to test again? It's defn very early and you are not out yet! Hoping for good news soon x

Sparkle that sounds very good! I'm pretty sure I didn't have that many at that stage. I think I ended up with around 12 at pick up. Did they mention when retrieval would be? Also I agree with maddys tip on progesterone if using the supps. I absolutely hates the crinone and it made me feel awful, but the suppositories were fine and as gross as it sounds- much easier and less messy in the back way ;) 

Maddy- how is Leo going? 

Take wish red aleja- any updates on bubs? And on ttc number 2??


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Quick update from this morning; I had 10 total over 14mm, 1 was 19, 1 x 18, and a few at 16. The tech said this looks good, what do you guys think, does this sound ok?? Xx

That sounds really good sparkle! Sounds very similar to me. They didn't give me much info, just 'you have about 6 on the right ovary and about 6 on the left too' and I got 11 eggs but only 10 were mature but that's still good! It's definitely quality not quantity so don't worry! That's a great amount. When do they think EPU will be ? :) hope you are feeling ok. 




Kirs_t said:


> Hi eveclo- how are you doing? Have you decided to test again? It's defn very early and you are not out yet! Hoping for good news soon x
> 
> Sparkle that sounds very good! I'm pretty sure I didn't have that many at that stage. I think I ended up with around 12 at pick up. Did they mention when retrieval would be? Also I agree with maddys tip on progesterone if using the supps. I absolutely hates the crinone and it made me feel awful, but the suppositories were fine and as gross as it sounds- much easier and less messy in the back way ;)
> 
> Maddy- how is Leo going?
> 
> Take wish red aleja- any updates on bubs? And on ttc number 2??

I haven't tested yet! Not since my negative on 5dp6dt. Feeling pretty crap and like af could come any moment! I'm going to test on Friday morning probably, before we go to the dawn service and then just stop progesterone so ill hopefully get my period not too late, so I can start a fresh cycle again. :) thanks for the hope! Hehe


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Krist and Eveclo! 

I heard from the clinic and they said things look good and my retrieval will be Saturday and if all goes well transfer will be Thursday. I don't have to get anymore ultrasounds and they will call me tomorrow and tell me when to take my trigger tomorrow night. Yay! Feeling really tired today and really crampy and a bit bloated. 

I'm still going to be hopeful for you Eveclo, you're not out until the witch shows :hugs:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi ladies, so I had today off work as I feel absolutely exhausted. The nurse just called I have to do my trigger tonight at 7, yay! I told her about how I was feeling and she said it was normal especially with my high estrogen levels. They didn't mention yesterday and I didn't ask but she said it was 7364 and today it would probably be 10000... She didn't say it was a problem, just said to rest and drink plenty of water. Does anyone know what their estrogen was before retrieval? Was anyone else feeling really crappy?


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Hi ladies, so I had today off work as I feel absolutely exhausted. The nurse just called I have to do my trigger tonight at 7, yay! I told her about how I was feeling and she said it was normal especially with my high estrogen levels. They didn't mention yesterday and I didn't ask but she said it was 7364 and today it would probably be 10000... She didn't say it was a problem, just said to rest and drink plenty of water. Does anyone know what their estrogen was before retrieval? Was anyone else feeling really crappy?

They never told me what any of my levels were, but my god I was feeling horrible constantly near the end. I took a few days off work before hand just so sleepy and just bloated in the belly it's crazy! Just super tired and like I had ran a marathon... 

Congratulations on your LAST injection! You've made it! :) until Saturday when your all knocked out but yay! How many days off do you have after ET?


----------



## Sparkle_13

Ok cool I'm glad I'm not the only 1, I remember in my nurses interview asking about any side effects of the stims and if I would feel tired or anything (a lady at work had told me she had) and the nurse said no that was not a common side effect, but then when I spoke to a nurse today she said it was normal... I just wish they could all their facts straight... 

Thanks hun! We did the trigger 15mins late eek... I set 2 reminders on my phone but didn't hear them... Hope I don't get in too much trouble :dohh:

I will actually be awake for my retrieval, you can request a general but mostly at my clinic they do light sedation and local anaesthetic :wacko: a little nervous but not too bad. I'll have the rest of Saturday off and Sunday but will probably go to work Monday unless I'm not feeling good. How long did you have off and how did you feel after?

Still planning on testing in the morning? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Ok cool I'm glad I'm not the only 1, I remember in my nurses interview asking about any side effects of the stims and if I would feel tired or anything (a lady at work had told me she had) and the nurse said no that was not a common side effect, but then when I spoke to a nurse today she said it was normal... I just wish they could all their facts straight...
> 
> Thanks hun! We did the trigger 15mins late eek... I set 2 reminders on my phone but didn't hear them... Hope I don't get in too much trouble :dohh:
> 
> I will actually be awake for my retrieval, you can request a general but mostly at Genea they do light sedation and local anaesthetic :wacko: a little nervous but not too bad. I'll have the rest of Saturday off and Sunday but will probably go to work Monday unless I'm not feeling good. How long did you have off and how did you feel after?
> 
> Still planning on testing in the morning? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you xx

Eeek, you should be fine. Just tell them that you did just in case... But i don't really think 15 mins would make a difference considering how late drs usually are! Are you getting nervous? I had my EPU on a Tuesday, and had the rest of the week off because i felt pretty ill, but the dr said i would be fine with just one day after it off, so you should be ok! Do you have an office job at a desk? i feel like thats a lot easier on the body. 

I did a test yesterday morning and it was super negative again, so, just waiting for AF now :) due tomorrow so hopefully it'll come soon and i'll be starting this journey for the second time ha ha :)

Let me know how you go tomorrow! I have all of my fingers and toes crossed that it goes well, but i know it will :)
are you doing ICSI?


----------



## Maddy40

Good luck Sparkle! 26 April will be 1 year since our egg retrieval that resulted in little Leo, so I hope the date proves auspicious for you as well :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh I'm so sorry Eveclo :hugs: I was really hopeful for you. I'm really inspired by how strong you are, you always seem to be able to pick yourself up and think of the positives of moving on to the next cycle. I'm really impressed and I just hope I can be as strong as you if I'm not successful 1st go. Hopefully AF arrives soon so you can get started on this next cycle. Wishing you lots and lots of :dust:

Thanks Maddy :) I really hope we are successful, that would be so cool if we had the same successful retrieval day!

Oh and Eve we are doing ICSI because of DH's 0% morphology

Hope everyone had a nice Anzac Day, wish me luck for tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Eveclo :hugs: I was really hopeful for you. I'm really inspired by how strong you are, you always seem to be able to pick yourself up and think of the positives of moving on to the next cycle. I'm really impressed and I just hope I can be as strong as you if I'm not successful 1st go. Hopefully AF arrives soon so you can get started on this next cycle. Wishing you lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Thanks Maddy :) I really hope we are successful, that would be so cool if we had the same successful retrieval day!
> 
> Oh and Eve we are doing ICSI because of DH's 0% morphology
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Anzac Day, wish me luck for tomorrow
> 
> Xxx

Oh duh of course you are! Sorry I totally knew that I just obviously went crazy for a moment haha! Goodluck!! Eep your probably there now! I'm thinking of you! Can't wait to hear how many they get. Make sure you have heaps of powerade & just rest and watch heaps of tv series (during our fresh cycle I made my husband watch the whole series of breaking bad with me again, totally made bed rest worth it!) 

And thanks! It's really the best way to be. I have my bad days, usually the first time i do a pregnancy test... And then I'm alright once I have accepted it because you physically cannot do anything! Just hope and be positive. And I am SUPER positive for you. Can't believe you'll have some growing embies by the end of the day!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks hun and no need to apologise :)

So retrieval went well, we got 9 eggs that they said look good so FX for good fertilisation results tomorrow. Felt a bit sore when I woke up, like bad AF cramps, still feel sore now but I'll be fine, just happy the hard parts over. 

I'll let you know when I hear from them tomorrow. 

Any signs of the witch yet?

Xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks hun and no need to apologise :)
> 
> So retrieval went well, we got 9 eggs that they said look good so FX for good fertilisation results tomorrow. Felt a bit sore when I woke up, like bad AF cramps, still feel sore now but I'll be fine, just happy the hard parts over.
> 
> I'll let you know when I hear from them tomorrow.
> 
> Any signs of the witch yet?
> 
> Xx

That's Great news!!! Bet you are relieved that it's over! Hopefully it's smooth sailing from here and in 5 days your pregnant ;) 

I actually got my period full blown about 2 hours after writing that message to you. I send a text to my dr just to tell her & she replied explaining how sorry she was that this wasn't our cycle. Blood test tomorrow (day 2) and then I guess start meds on Monday! Here we go again... Eep! Hope & wish for better results this time. Hard part is, our embryos were great! Just gotta hope that one of the next batch are our take home baby/babies. 

Can't wait to hear your fertilization results! Hope all goes well tonight. Are you calling the embryologists tomorrow (Sunday) or do you have to wait until Monday? Xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Eveclo! They just called and 6 fertilised normally yay! I was hoping for 7 but said I'd be ok with 5, so 6 is good haha. They will call again Tuesday with an update on our embies and then I need to go in for a blood test Wednesday to check my hormones are ok to go ahead with the transfer on Thursday FX

That's really nice of your dr to say that and that's exciting that you can finally get started. Everything is crossed for your success this time. Are you on the same dose of meds?

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks Eveclo! They just called and 6 fertilised normally yay! I was hoping for 7 but said I'd be ok with 5, so 6 is good haha. They will call again Tuesday with an update on our embies and then I need to go in for a blood test Wednesday to check my hormones are ok to go ahead with the transfer on Thursday FX
> 
> That's really nice of your dr to say that and that's exciting that you can finally get started. Everything is crossed for your success this time. Are you on the same dose of meds?
> 
> Xxx

6 is great! Good idea setting a number that you'd be happy with, I'm glad it's beaten it! ;) wonderful, so a 5 day transfer? Or 6?

I went for my baseline blood test this morning & she said she would call me later this afternoon but I am guessing she will probably call tomorrow as its a weekend and she has 3 kids herself! But my guess is, I'll be on the same protocol with 150iu gonal f, because i responded quite well. I will ask if there's anything more or different we can do, but i kind of already have asked that question and she said its a game of luck. 

How are you feeling today after your surgery?


----------



## eveclo

I hope your embryos are going good!!! I rang my embryology lab everyday to check up on them haha. Dh is picking up the meds today and I'm starting tomorrow (day 4: apparently this is fine). :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks lovely. I've been feeling pretty crampy and sore still, and then this morning I started on the crinone progesterone gel and hello nausea and dizziness :wacko: I had to leave work... I hope this doesn't last the whole time I need to take it :(

Yay for starting your meds tomorrow, hope it all goes smoothly for you and flies by and then you get your much deserved bfp!

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks lovely. I've been feeling pretty crampy and sore still, and then this morning I started on the crinone progesterone gel and hello nausea and dizziness :wacko: I had to leave work... I hope this doesn't last the whole time I need to take it :(
> 
> Yay for starting your meds tomorrow, hope it all goes smoothly for you and flies by and then you get your much deserved bfp!
> 
> Xxx

Oh no!!! That's not good? I didn't have any nausea or dizziness on the Crinone... maybe it's a sign you need to relax at home for a bit? As long as you aren't in any pain. I ended up taking the week from CD 15-21 off so hopefully EPU will fall in between that time so i don't have to chuck any sickies.  

Got my meds today, I'm on 150iu of gonal f again. and start Orgalutran Saturday... I have no idea how i am going to do it though... we are meant to be going out to dinner that night with my family! Might have to make it an early dinner so we are home in time for the injection (i think it has to be done at 8pm...):dohh:

So i am guessing i will have roughly the same amount of eggs as last time. 11 but 10 mature. I was kinda hoping she would up my dosage a little more, but i can understand that it is about quality not quantity. She seemed to make a big deal about this last time... Hm. :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Hi lovelies! 
Thought I would see how you are both going. Eveclo I am sorry to read your last cycle was a bfn, I really have everything crossed that with this new fresh cycle you are able to get some beautiful mature eggs (yes, quality not quantity but you can't help but wanting both without being greedy!) and it finally works!
Sparkle- i absolutely hated the crinone gel. I didn't get side effects from it, but (your nurse has already warned you I am sure) what goes UP must eventually come DOWN if you know what I mean!
TMI WARNING...
I had clumps of it (after a couple of weeks) that were as hard as little bits of plastic, then I passed big soft clumps which was gross! Sex is also...messy...if your DH has a sensitive tummy maybe avoid sex while on Crinone.. Once after I had my bfp I could feel something inside me moving down and I had a panic attack because I thought I was having a miscarriage as I was still cramping on and off too. It was just some crinone gel. Ewww!!!!....
Had to share that sorry! Sparkle when do you test? Or have you been testing the trigger out?


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hey Eveclo that's good that you took some time off work? Does work know you're doing ivf? 
Does the orgalutran have to be in the fridge? This might sound crazy but could you take it with you and do it in the car or bathroom? Otherwise if you speak to someone between now and then maybe you could ask if it matters if you do it a bit later?
I think sometimes the number of embryos you get can be different even on the same protocol/dose, and your right it's definitely quality not quantity... I need to keep telling myself that too haha :)

Hi Molly! How are you? How are you feeling? Still on :cloud9: I'm sure! Have you told many people? When is ur 1st ultrasound? Haha sorry for the 20 questions :winkwink:
Thanks for the warning about the gel... Eeek more to look forward too hey :dohh: luckily I was feeling better today, just a little nausea and no dizziness so hopefully it was just some initial symptoms. 
I haven't started testing out my trigger yet, I thought I'd wait till the morning after transfer.

So I heard from the clinic today that all 6 embies are still looking good so far. Today is day 3 and there is 1 x 7 cell, 3 x 8 cell, and 1 x 10 and 1 x 12, which they said were a little fast but still good. And they said they all have very little fragmentation. I really really hope at least a few make it now Thursday. Please please please I just wanna have 1 to transfer and at least 2 frosties as backup.

And blood test tomorrow, I hope my levels are ok to even go ahead with transfer.

:)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Argh! I read that you had the retrieval but for some reason I got confused and thought you'd also had the transfer done! Whoops :) Sounds like the embryos are growing beautifully! There are a couple growing a bit too quick but they can slow down so hopefully you end up with at least the three you want! 
I am still feeling a bit shocked but it also feels like it's not really happening to ME. I think once I go for the first ultrasound (Thurs next week by the way- I will be exactly 8 weeks) I think reality will sink in once I have seen it and heard the heart beat.
I have told my boss and work mates as they all knew I was doing IVF, and our mums dads and brothers know, as well as a couple of our closer friends. We decided we will tell DH's grand parents after our 1st scan and he and I will go buy our first baby outfit together :) We can't wait to do that! haha.
We still don't want to get ahead of ourselves because we still have ages to go until we hit the second trimester but we are trying to keep positive and allow ourselves to feel happy rather than scared all of the time that something might go wrong.
You don't have to keep the orgalurtan in the fridge, i kept mine in a dark cupboard. The Gonal F has to live in the fridge though.
I ended up doing both needles together. I wasnt told they reccommend you do one at night and the orgalutran in the AM, so I just did both (different sides) in the PM. Obviously it made no difference to me ;)


----------



## Maddy40

Sparkle, hope your bloods were good & embies still growing well xx Good luck at transfer :)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Hey Eveclo that's good that you took some time off work? Does work know you're doing ivf?
> Does the orgalutran have to be in the fridge? This might sound crazy but could you take it with you and do it in the car or bathroom? Otherwise if you speak to someone between now and then maybe you could ask if it matters if you do it a bit later?
> I think sometimes the number of embryos you get can be different even on the same protocol/dose, and your right it's definitely quality not quantity... I need to keep telling myself that too haha :)
> 
> Hi Molly! How are you? How are you feeling? Still on :cloud9: I'm sure! Have you told many people? When is ur 1st ultrasound? Haha sorry for the 20 questions :winkwink:
> Thanks for the warning about the gel... Eeek more to look forward too hey :dohh: luckily I was feeling better today, just a little nausea and no dizziness so hopefully it was just some initial symptoms.
> I haven't started testing out my trigger yet, I thought I'd wait till the morning after transfer.
> 
> So I heard from the clinic today that all 6 embies are still looking good so far. Today is day 3 and there is 1 x 7 cell, 3 x 8 cell, and 1 x 10 and 1 x 12, which they said were a little fast but still good. And they said they all have very little fragmentation. I really really hope at least a few make it now Thursday. Please please please I just wanna have 1 to transfer and at least 2 frosties as backup.
> 
> And blood test tomorrow, I hope my levels are ok to even go ahead with transfer.
> 
> :)

No-one knows we are doing this cycle but us. Including our families. It's easier for us as noone asks questions if it fails, as they have no idea it could even be a possibility! We are fairly grounded and don't need too much support as we have each other and BandB haha ;)

That is a brilliant number of embryos progressing! On day 3 all of our embryos were 8 cell, so hearing about yours makes mine sound lame! hahaha. Seriously though, so good! I thought it was good for them to be fast growers. Strong and healthy hopefully. 

I'm going to test out my trigger i think, make sure it's gone. Hmm i might actually purchase some of those internet cheap pregnancy tests while i have been reminded ;)

Is tomorrow (Thursday) transfer day? I hope everything goes well! I am feeling pretty confident that you will have that 1 perfect to transfer and 2 frosties if not more. I am so happy that none of died off !!! :) I have everything crossed for you and i hope your transfer goes smoothly. 




MollyNorwood said:


> Argh! I read that you had the retrieval but for some reason I got confused and thought you'd also had the transfer done! Whoops :) Sounds like the embryos are growing beautifully! There are a couple growing a bit too quick but they can slow down so hopefully you end up with at least the three you want!
> I am still feeling a bit shocked but it also feels like it's not really happening to ME. I think once I go for the first ultrasound (Thurs next week by the way- I will be exactly 8 weeks) I think reality will sink in once I have seen it and heard the heart beat.
> I have told my boss and work mates as they all knew I was doing IVF, and our mums dads and brothers know, as well as a couple of our closer friends. We decided we will tell DH's grand parents after our 1st scan and he and I will go buy our first baby outfit together :) We can't wait to do that! haha.
> We still don't want to get ahead of ourselves because we still have ages to go until we hit the second trimester but we are trying to keep positive and allow ourselves to feel happy rather than scared all of the time that something might go wrong.
> You don't have to keep the orgalurtan in the fridge, i kept mine in a dark cupboard. The Gonal F has to live in the fridge though.
> I ended up doing both needles together. I wasnt told they reccommend you do one at night and the orgalutran in the AM, so I just did both (different sides) in the PM. Obviously it made no difference to me ;)

Oh you don't?? That's good to know. My clinic told me they had to be kept in the fridge but they are probably just saying that so i don't get confused and accidentally keep the gonal out 

I might take it with us and sneak off and do it, if it were the gonal i would be fine but the orgalutran stings like a B!!! I always make M do it......after i ice it up. Such a wuss! 


Cannot believe you will be 8 weeks next week, man, time flies!!! I bet you can't wait to hear that precious little heart beat. Good luck with everything:) 





AFM, day 2 of stims today, and i am going for my first scan on Monday at 8am, so hopefully they are doing something in there. I'm worried that my follicles won't be growing well and we will have to cancel our cycle, it's such a pain in the bum! I can feel them starting to work up but hopefully i'll start to feel more over the next few days so i can be reassured. :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Maddy! Hope you and Leo are doing well. I hope our babies are exactly 1 year apart :winkwink:

Yay hormones all good so transfer is tomorrow at 11.45! Woohoo! This time tomorrow I will be PUPO :happydance:

Yay Molly for 1st ultrasound next week! I can't believe you're already 7 weeks tomorrow, it feels like that has gone really quick! 
I know what you mean it's probably hard to relax but it's good that you're trying to enjoy it and not stress too much. When ttc we all talk about the dreaded tww but I've heard many ladies say that even once you've got ur bfp then it's just more waiting for each milestone and ultrasound etc. 
How fun that you get to start buying stuff! Will you find out the gender when you can?

Eve did you start your meds today? When is ur first blood test and ultrasound?

Xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Haha we must have both been typing at the same time Eve :)

That's fair enough that you're not telling anyone, I'm actually regretting a few of the family we told as it made it worse when they were unsupportive of our cancelled cycle and so I don't want that added disappointment of them being unsupportive if we get a bfn... Kinda too late now though :dohh:

Im happy too that they were all still going yesterday although I've heard that usually only 50% make it to day 5 so I'm not really expecting them to all still be good tomorrow. And then they keep growing the extras until day 6 before deciding if they are suitable to freeze so even more might not make it. 

I'm sure you won't have a cancelled cycle as you had such a large number last time on the same dose. You know I was reading the other day from an embryologist online that no matter the number of eggs retrieved most people only end up with between 1-3 embryos on day 5. I found that really interesting and definitely proves what our drs always tell us that it's quality over quantity.

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Haha we must have both been typing at the same time Eve :)
> 
> That's fair enough that you're not telling anyone, I'm actually regretting a few of the family we told as it made it worse when they were unsupportive of our cancelled cycle and so I don't want that added disappointment of them being unsupportive if we get a bfn... Kinda too late now though :dohh:
> 
> Im happy too that they were all still going yesterday although I've heard that usually only 50% make it to day 5 so I'm not really expecting them to all still be good tomorrow. And then they keep growing the extras until day 6 before deciding if they are suitable to freeze so even more might not make it.
> 
> I'm sure you won't have a cancelled cycle as you had such a large number last time on the same dose. You know I was reading the other day from an embryologist online that no matter the number of eggs retrieved most people only end up with between 1-3 embryos on day 5. I found that really interesting and definitely proves what our drs always tell us that it's quality over quantity.
> 
> Xxx

Haha- we must have been! Yay I hope everything goes smoothly this morning for you! ET is the easiest part it just feels like a pap :) 

I am so excited to hear how many blasts you have! Hopefully at least 3! :) 

That is interesting to know, I will be so grateful to know if we can get some blasts! Last fresh, our transfer day fell on a Sunday, so they decided to do a 3 dt. This time ill right for a 5 day, even 6 day! As we ended up having only one blast and that was a left over after the good ones were frozen on day 3 and the other ones left to see if they get better!

Did they say anything about the quality? Maybe they will today. Let us know how you go!!! :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Woohoo I'm PUPO with 1 perfect expanded blastocyst! Transfer was easy. :happydance::happydance:

I find out tomorrow morning final number on how many frosties, but what they told me was there were 3 great hatching blastocysts that they were going to freeze this afternoon. They said they used the expanded blast instead of the hatching as it was just so perfect (that was pretty cool to hear!), but they said the hatching were great too... Should have seen me grinning from ear to ear! The other 2 I think she said were early blasts so they will check again this afternoon and freeze if they look good or wait until morning and freeze if they look good then. So we should have 3 but possibly 5 blasts frozen! I'm so relieved, I had trouble sleeping last night cos I thought we might not get any... Phew...

Eveclo I'm sure you will get great blasts in a couple of weeks too!:)


----------



## Sparkle_13

This could be my future bubba!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> This could be my future bubba!

I knew you would have a great number of embies! That's great news. I am so happy you got a photo! that's so cool. they never showed me any photos lame! But it looks great. I bet you are feeling relieved. When do you think you are going to test?! :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Congratulations Sparkle on being PUPO! :happydance:
I hope in a week or so we get some great news from you!
You too Eveclo! I look forward to seeing positive news with embies in a couple of weeks :D Both of you really deserve this. My friend said to me when I was still injecting- "The people who will make the best parents are the ones who have to work for it." Yes, there are plenty of parents who are great and who fell pregnant naturally/easily BUT I have seen MANY who in no way tried (accidental) and are awful. 
Iv'e ranted before about that topic, but I just wanted to share her words with you. I kept thinking of them during my process and I know I would have continued to do so throughout other rounds. 
Feel free to use those words to remind yourselves that this will happen for you, soon or in the not too distant future. You will be great at it because you had to fight for it :flower:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much Eve and Molly! I don't want to get too excited but it's hard not to as I'm sure you know :winkwink:

We heard today from the embryologist and all 5 of our blasts were good enough to freeze so we feel very lucky that we have that as backup!

Have a nice weekend everyone xx


----------



## MollyNorwood

YYYAAAYYY!!!!!!!!!!!! Great news~!!
I will try and have a good weekend (working urgh) haha I hope you all have a lovely one :)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks so much Eve and Molly! I don't want to get too excited but it's hard not to as I'm sure you know :winkwink:
> 
> We heard today from the embryologist and all 5 of our blasts were good enough to freeze so we feel very lucky that we have that as backup!
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone xx

SPARKLE WOW!!!! That is a seriously amazing number of blasts! So what's that, 6 in total? Out of 8 eggs? (I can't remember if you had 8 but I know it's around that number). That's a great number! So so so happy to hear that! It's great to know you have them as a back up option in case you need them (which you won't) and possibly future babies (how cool). 

How are you feeling? Have you been testing your trigger? 

Day 4 of stims today, starting to feel them ovaries working! Phew. My scan got rescheduled from 8 am Monday to 3.30pm... So I'll be waiting anxiously all day to go and see how they're going! Bummer. I like getting it over & done with in the morning. :) 

Sparkle & Molly, what CYcle day was your EPU on? Last cycle I had EPU on day 15... So I'm just curious as to whether everyone's is roughly the Same. :)

Have a great weekend ladies! Rest up sparkle!


----------



## MollyNorwood

They had me doing a slow drawn out stim due to OHSS risk so I went in on about CD20 or 21 I actually can't remember. I pretty much stopped counting after CD17 when I was told I'd have to do another aprox 5 days. I was fed up, but just went with the flow. I didn't look at a calendar again until April 1st when I had ET done :) not helpful am I? lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay for being PUPO Sparkle :dance:

5 frosties!!! That is fantastic :happydance:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies! Even though we don't have our bfp yet we are really happy that we got such great numbers, I feel very lucky as hopefully it means that even if we don't get a bfp this cycle we have lots of quality embies to do FET and hopefully I won't have to do a full cycle again. From 9 eggs collected , they were all mature, 6 fertilised and then all 6 made it to good quality blasts and were frozen, we were not expecting it at all, the embryologist yesterday said it was so rare, that made me feel pretty good :blush: the night before transfer I'd barely slept as I was worrying all night that we would only have 1 left... Just goes to show we can't predict these things huh :winkwink:

Eve I got AF on the 14th, 1st bloods and injection 15th then EPU 26th so for me it was pretty quick and even though the previous cycle was cancelled I took my trigger on the same cd as this month as my dominant follicle was already full size. 

I tested yesterday and trigger was gone, forgot to test this morning haha

Actually been feeling really sore and it hurts inside when I pee so clinic told me to check if I have uti, I went yesterday to GP and I don't and she pressed around on my belly/uterus and consulted with the clinic and they said its normal but I have peritonitis or something like that, she said its like a graze on the inside and I just need to rest more and let myself heal. So I went for a walk with a friend uphill and got pulled around by her crazy dog and when I got back I felt so sore... I'm an idiot :wacko:

I'll try be better today but I'm going a bit stir crazy!

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks ladies! Even though we don't have our bfp yet we are really happy that we got such great numbers, I feel very lucky as hopefully it means that even if we don't get a bfp this cycle we have lots of quality embies to do FET and hopefully I won't have to do a full cycle again. From 9 eggs collected , they were all mature, 6 fertilised and then all 6 made it to good quality blasts and were frozen, we were not expecting it at all, the embryologist yesterday said it was so rare, that made me feel pretty good :blush: the night before transfer I'd barely slept as I was worrying all night that we would only have 1 left... Just goes to show we can't predict these things huh :winkwink:
> 
> Eve I got AF on the 14th, 1st bloods and injection 15th then EPU 26th so for me it was pretty quick and even though the previous cycle was cancelled I took my trigger on the same cd as this month as my dominant follicle was already full size.
> 
> I tested yesterday and trigger was gone, forgot to test this morning haha
> 
> Actually been feeling really sore and it hurts inside when I pee so clinic told me to check if I have uti, I went yesterday to GP and I don't and she pressed around on my belly/uterus and consulted with the clinic and they said its normal but I have peritonitis or something like that, she said its like a graze on the inside and I just need to rest more and let myself heal. So I went for a walk with a friend uphill and got pulled around by her crazy dog and when I got back I felt so sore... I'm an idiot :wacko:
> 
> I'll try be better today but I'm going a bit stir crazy!
> 
> Xxx

Ouch! That doesn't sound good :( hope you're feeling better! Hahaha yep- I have 2 dogs that love to jump all over me especially after ET when I feel as though I should remain without their little paws attacking my uterus from my belly. They have other plans though, always!


Woo! Glad that your trigger has gone! Mine was gone before my ET so I thought that was pretty convenient :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Good luck tomorrow at your scan Eve! I hope you have lots of nicely growing follicles :) xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Good luck tomorrow at your scan Eve! I hope you have lots of nicely growing follicles :) xx

Thanks lovely! At work now.. Waiting for 3.30 to roll around! I'm so nervous it will be a dominant follicle or something as I haven't had anywhere near as much activity feeling in my ovaries this time as I have has last time! Eeep! Thanks for the good wishes ill let you know how it goes ;) 


When are you thinking of testing?! Or are you waiting for your test? :)


----------



## eveclo

Scan went ok today, I had 5 follies on the left and 5 on the right. They are about 11mm and the left side has bigger follicles. Which is understandable because the although I haven't felt much, it has mostly been in the left side. Funny- last ivf cycle the left was lazy and right was Doing all of the work! Hehe. 

Doc things EPU will be on either Friday or Monday, I have another scan Wednesday just to check their progress. I asked what options we would explore if this doesn't work, and she said there's things like a uterus biopsy type thing Etc. hopefully we won't need that though. 

Hope you're feeling good and resting up sparkle!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yay Eve that's really good numbers so far! How exciting that it's all happening soon! FX there's some nice progression on Wednesday :)

AFM I'm driving myself bonkas with symptom spotting! I've never really been much of a symptom spotter but I've also never had so many symptoms! Lots of cramping, twinges and pains, lower back pain, bloating, and I feel like my ovaries/uterus area is quite swollen. I'm sure it could just be the progesterone, but I can't help but hope they could be signs. I tested yesterday morning and got a bfn (at 3dp3dt of course it's way too early!), and then this morning I forgot to test again but it's still too early anyway really. I definitely won't forget to test tomorrow though. 

Eve did you have many symptoms from the progesterone on your 1st stim cycle? Anyone else? Am I going crazy???

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Yay Eve that's really good numbers so far! How exciting that it's all happening soon! FX there's some nice progression on Wednesday :)
> 
> AFM I'm driving myself bonkas with symptom spotting! I've never really been much of a symptom spotter but I've also never had so many symptoms! Lots of cramping, twinges and pains, lower back pain, bloating, and I feel like my ovaries/uterus area is quite swollen. I'm sure it could just be the progesterone, but I can't help but hope they could be signs. I tested yesterday morning and got a bfn (at 3dp3dt of course it's way too early!), and then this morning I forgot to test again but it's still too early anyway really. I definitely won't forget to test tomorrow though.
> 
> Eve did you have many symptoms from the progesterone on your 1st stim cycle? Anyone else? Am I going crazy???
> 
> Xxx

Every 2ww I was symptom spotting like crazy!!! Cramping is a great sign, I did get a bit of cramping from the progesterone though, but probably not as much as someone that was pregnant would get! Also, i am a chronic symptom spotter so every 2ww i could have sworn i was pregnant! therefore, if you aren't a repeat offender like myself, you may just be feeling the real deal!!!! Keep testing and hopefully you'll get a second line soon! And do you mean 3dp5dt? :) tomorrow might be the day for that second line! I'm living vicariously through you right now sparkle! 

:)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks hun! Haha yes I meant 3dp5dt :)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks hun! Haha yes I meant 3dp5dt :)

Just wanted to check ;)

Have you done a test this morning?!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yes and it was bfn :( I know it's still only early (5dp5dt) but others get positives this early... It's ok I'm still hopeful, just the teensiest bit less... Thanks for thinking of me lovely xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Actually not feeling positive at all anymore :( I read this thing that said that only 23% of pregnant women get a false negative on 10dpo with a sensitive test. I don't like those odds :(


----------



## Kirs_t

Sparkle- I got a bfn at 5dp5dt and 6dp5dt! But she is now a beautiful 5 month old asleep in her cot! Don't give up yet xxx good luck!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Kirs_t :) I know I'm probably being over dramatic and it is early. Let's see what I get tomorrow.


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Yes and it was bfn :( I know it's still only early (5dp5dt) but others get positives this early... It's ok I'm still hopeful, just the teensiest bit less... Thanks for thinking of me lovely xx

Don't loose hope just yet! Another test tomorrow, or even the next day and you might be all good! Remember, a lot of ladies that do ivf end up with twins & therefore have earlier pregnancy tests. You had one embie transferred so you will most likely be in that lower percentage but that's still a pretty big number! 23% is a still a big chunk of a percentage :) I still feel hopeful. Any more symptoms? 

I'm starting to feel a lot more 'full' and hoping HOPING they are growing big enough for EPU on Friday, as I don't know how I could deal with a whole weekend of fullness! We'll see... It's all up to the bod now. Going for a session of acupuncture today, so we'll see how I feel after that. Always makes me feel awesome. :)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle, what are you testing with? I wouldn't trust anything other than FRER this early on :) xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

That's good that you've been feeling things happening my fingers are crossed for you that things look good tomorrow and you can have EPU Friday. That's cool that you are doing acupuncture, have you been doing it long? I thought about it but I didn't really find anywhere convenient and I wanted someone who specialised in fertility. I might think about trying it if we need a next time. Do you feel relaxed after? I had 2 sessions over a year ago and I didn't feel anything much after and I stopped going as I didn't like the acupuncturist.

Been feeling a few little pains and cramps but less than I was before. I use the tests off eBay, I checked and they measure 10mlU which is more sensitive than frer's that measure 25mlU... Damn it I wish I hadn't checked :(

Thanks for your support ladies, don't know what I'd do without you all xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> That's good that you've been feeling things happening my fingers are crossed for you that things look good tomorrow and you can have EPU Friday. That's cool that you are doing acupuncture, have you been doing it long? I thought about it but I didn't really find anywhere convenient and I wanted someone who specialised in fertility. I might think about trying it if we need a next time. Do you feel relaxed after? I had 2 sessions over a year ago and I didn't feel anything much after and I stopped going as I didn't like the acupuncturist.
> 
> Been feeling a few little pains and cramps but less than I was before. I use the tests off eBay, I checked and they measure 10mlU which is more sensitive than frer's that measure 25mlU... Damn it I wish I hadn't checked :(
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, don't know what I'd do without you all xx

I still don't trust them!!! ;) 

I have been getting accupuncture since our first FET in feb/march. My acupuncturist is amazing. He is seriously so zen & positive, and I love accupuncture! It definitely relaxes me. They use a warm heat lamp (not too hot) on my belly before ET, (not after) and puts the needles in all different spots. I always fall asleep, and his office is in the middle of brisbane & there is a main road right next to his office which is a little loud but I can still sleep so that's a good sign! 

Definitely look into it, if you do need a second time. Although I haven't had 'success' yet, many other people find they do and I just find it helps me refocus and have at least 45 mins to myself. They say that if you go after ET (as in the day of, or as close to) you get up to a 40% increase in success rates but hey, you never know! I started doing it because I wanted to know I had done as much as I could have, and now I'm obsessed so ill go regardless. 

Have you tested this morning? If not, maybe leave it for a few days so you don't stress yourself out too much? :( when is your blood test? I'm still feeling quietly confident ;) 

I'm going for another scan this morning at 9.30. Hoping we have bad some more action in these ovaries. My left has been going nuts and hurts SO much when I sneeze. The right feels normal but a little bloated. My guess is EPU on Monday. I can't see how they can go from 11mm to more in just. Few days. We'll see. :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Bfn this morning too :(

Good luck at your scan hun :flower:

I might look into acupunture for next cycle, thanks for the advice xx


----------



## Take2

So sorry sparkle..hang in there xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry about the bfns :( Acupuncture is amazing I did it with my son :)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Bfn this morning too :(
> 
> Good luck at your scan hun :flower:
> 
> I might look into acupunture for next cycle, thanks for the advice xx

You're not out yet!!! When is your blood test??? 

Thank you, scan went well! Same amount of follicles and they are about 18mm so good to go. Trigger tonight at 7 and surgery on Friday at 8am. It's all happening now!

Sparkle, please don't lose hope just yet. You still need it hope to continue on this journey! And if you are out after your blood test, you have amazing embryos there for FET's. :) I understand how you feel completely though, being so young & not having answers is so hard. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies :)

Yay Eve for EPU Friday! That's awesome! And you'll be able to do a 5 day transfer this time too which is good :) I've got everything crossed for you!

So I'm definitely not testing tomorrow morning, but these are my 2 options after that;

1: go buy some different tests tomorrow cos in all my crazy internet searching I've come across lots of people that those ebay cheapie tests don't work for... Some get BFPs really early but others get bfn even though they're getting BFPs on other brands... Then I could test Friday or even try hold out a little bit longer...

2: don't test again and wait for blood test results. This way even if I get a bfn I can at least be semi positive until that point and not be devastated getting a bfn every day while still trying to hold out a tiny bit of hope...

Hmmm what would you all do?

No tww prepares you for an ivf tww huh :wacko:

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Yay Eve for EPU Friday! That's awesome! And you'll be able to do a 5 day transfer this time too which is good :) I've got everything crossed for you!
> 
> So I'm definitely not testing tomorrow morning, but these are my 2 options after that;
> 
> 1: go buy some different tests tomorrow cos in all my crazy internet searching I've come across lots of people that those ebay cheapie tests don't work for... Some get BFPs really early but others get bfn even though they're getting BFPs on other brands... Then I could test Friday or even try hold out a little bit longer...
> 
> 2: don't test again and wait for blood test results. This way even if I get a bfn I can at least be semi positive until that point and not be devastated getting a bfn every day while still trying to hold out a tiny bit of hope...
> 
> Hmmm what would you all do?
> 
> No tww prepares you for an ivf tww huh :wacko:
> 
> Xxx

I hope so!!! I'm just a bit nervous we won't have enough embryos make it to that stage. She said if we are looking good with fertilization rates on Saturday she will give the heads up for a Wednesday transfer but if not it will be Monday and a 3 day transfer. We are transferring two this time hopefully as well, so a slightly higher chance but who knows!! 

And NOPE! Nothing ever prepares you haha! It's so rough, because its the biggest chance you've ever had so you want to know ASAP! I know the best advice is to wait for your blood test... But at the same time, I know myself and I know that i can't help but test myself because I'm a freak! So I would probably get a FiRst response from the supermarket or something, and test on 9dp5dt. Then at least you are 14 dpo and it should be 99% accurate by then? But then again you never know if its a late implanter either. Ahh decisions... Let me know what you come up with.. I'm sorry you even have to THINK of this! :(


----------



## eveclo

Argh! So nervous for tomorrow. I know what to expect but I hate that I have to do this again... :( 

I'll update tomorrow on how many mature eggs we get! We are guessing 7 or 8. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Good luck tomorrow hun, fingers crossed for you, 7-8 eggs would be great! And I hope you feel ok after, was it a reaction to the meds last time that made you feel not well?

Molly did you have your scan today? I hope it went well if you did!

So I didn't test this morning and I won't tomorrow as I didn't get any frer's yet, but I might get some tomorrow and test on sat or sun.

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Good luck tomorrow hun, fingers crossed for you, 7-8 eggs would be great! And I hope you feel ok after, was it a reaction to the meds last time that made you feel not well?
> 
> Molly did you have your scan today? I hope it went well if you did!
> 
> So I didn't test this morning and I won't tomorrow as I didn't get any frer's yet, but I might get some tomorrow and test on sat or sun.
> 
> Xxx

I actually spoke to the doctor yesterday about it, and she said the reason I bled was probably due to the puncture sites, and although it seemed like a lot of blood it probably wasn't. I have super low blood pressure so when I am laying down for a long period of time I can feel quite light headed so maybe that made things worse... And as for afterwards I was just feeling so bruised and tender inside. So hopefully I'm just getting used to it now haha. 

YES MOLLY, I hope everything went well if your scan was today. Can't wait to hear. :)

Great Idea on the first responses. I just have read too many stories of those Internet cheap tests that make me go crazy! 

Thankyou for your well wishes ill need all of the ones I can get :) xx


----------



## eveclo

Good morning ladies! Just in the recovery room now being sneaky waiting for DH to come and pick me up! 

We got 7 eggs. 7 is my favorite number so Maybe that's a good sign. 

But with quite low numbers, I'm guessing we will probably end up doing a 3 day transfer on Monday rather than a 5 day transfer on Wednesday. That's ok though. They're still an embryo regardless. 

Had a bit of a rough time waking up... Not as much bleeding as last time but I went to the bathroom - and just couldn't do it! It was so hard to do... I or there after about 10 minutes. I think I got stage fright that it would hurt or something so my muscles tensed up. Once I left the bathroom the nurse walked me back to bed and then I woke up on the floor... Apparently I fainted but they helped me down. I woke up and saw 3 nurses saying phew! Hahaha. I think I scared the crap out of them! I always faint when I'm hungry... So they've given me a nice feed and some ginger ale and I'm feeling a lot better. But then again, I haven't stood up yet again... :) 

Dr is going to ring me tomorrow with our fertilization results. I am going to send her a text a little later just to say thankyou. When the anesthetist was giving me my sleepy time medicine, my FS came and held my hand and said ' be positive & we can do this ' . I almost cried a little, she is such a sweet heart. It's amazing the difference it can make to your spirit with just the touch of a hand. Since this is our second cycle and possibly our 4th transfer with this FS, I think she's feelin a bit sorry for us considering how young we are. 

I hope all you ladies are well. I can't wait to get home and be spoilt ;) hehe.


----------



## Take2

Good luck Eveclo..rest up now :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Congrats Eve 7 is fantastic, wishing you a speedy recovery and hope hubby spoils you. Good luck for fertilisation report, I'm sure you will get a good number. Your dr sounds lovely, it really makes a difference. Xxx


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Thought it was about time I joined this thread! Hope that is Ok! I'm from Melb and undergoing my fourth transfer (1 fresh, 2 natural FET: all bfn), fingers crossed! Currently on CD2 and waiting on scan next Friday, it's amazing how quick these cycles go. Have 2 frosties left 1 5-cell and 1 11-cell, just going for one embie transfer and have a review appointment later this week to try and find some answers!


----------



## Maddy40

Well done Eve, 7 is a brilliant number :) Hope you have a relaxing weekend.

Welcome Pisces! Hope you get some answers or suggestions at your review that will help you achieve your BFP goal.


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Congrats Eve 7 is fantastic, wishing you a speedy recovery and hope hubby spoils you. Good luck for fertilisation report, I'm sure you will get a good number. Your dr sounds lovely, it really makes a difference. Xxx

It really made me happy actually, I almost had a little baby tear in my eye to know she is trying as hard as we are. And thankyou! I feel SO much better than last time. Had a little nap when I got home but even managed to go to Woolies and go get some take away with my husband. He says I'm 100% better than last time. I'm pretty swollen though I actually look pregnant hahaha. 

Thank you sparkle! Hope you're going well xx



pisces78 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Thought it was about time I joined this thread! Hope that is Ok! I'm from Melb and undergoing my fourth transfer (1 fresh, 2 natural FET: all bfn), fingers crossed! Currently on CD2 and waiting on scan next Friday, it's amazing how quick these cycles go. Have 2 frosties left 1 5-cell and 1 11-cell, just going for one embie transfer and have a review appointment later this week to try and find some answers!

Yay Pisces, glad to have you. The other forums are great but this one is cool because Australia seems to have such different ivf protocols to USA etc. I think there are a few lovely ladies from Melbourne on here too:) 




Maddy40 said:


> Well done Eve, 7 is a brilliant number :) Hope you have a relaxing weekend.
> 
> Welcome Pisces! Hope you get some answers or suggestions at your review that will help you achieve your BFP goal.

Thanks Maddy. I'm a bit nervous about the fertilization but I just want 2 beauties to transfer! After this we are going on a break as we are moving Wodonga (blah!!!) so will go to just one income / just need some 'us' time. Might go on a holiday too. Why not ;) . 

Definitely relaxing up this weekend, my two puppies have been lapping up my time on the couch today, usually I'm a run around type of person so they're enjoying the stationary me. Hehe. 

Have a great weekend ladies xox


----------



## Sparkle_13

After all the tears and heartache turns out it was prob just too early to test and on those dodgy eBay pee sticks! Today is 9dp5dt, blood test is Monday so I'm not going to get over the top excited but I'm pretty happy!

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sparkle_13

Welcome Pisces78! Good luck in your next cycle! This is a very lucky thread so you've come to the right place :)

Eve I can't wait to hear your fertilisation report today, I'm very positive for you and I hope your feeling a bit better today. Make sure you drink lots of water and have a nice restful and relaxing wknd x

Have a great weekend everyone! Xxxx


----------



## Kirs_t

Those are beautiful lines sparkle! A huge congratulations xxx keep us posted xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> After all the tears and heartache turns out it was prob just too early to test and on those dodgy eBay pee sticks! Today is 9dp5dt, blood test is Monday so I'm not going to get over the top excited but I'm pretty happy!
> 
> Xxx




Sparkle_13 said:


> Welcome Pisces78! Good luck in your next cycle! This is a very lucky thread so you've come to the right place :)
> 
> Eve I can't wait to hear your fertilisation report today, I'm very positive for you and I hope your feeling a bit better today. Make sure you drink lots of water and have a nice restful and relaxing wknd x
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone! Xxxx

Omg!!! I just squeeled a little!!!! So happy for you Sparkle! I knew you weren't out yet. Cannot wait to hear how your blood test goes. You're PREGNANT!!! :) absolutely over the moon for you & your husband you so deserve this. 

I'm feeling good today, a bit bloated but not too bad. My dr just called me with the fertilization results. It ended up that we only had 5 mature eggs (I thought it was 7) :( BUT we have had a 100% fertilization rate. So 5/5. I'm happy with this, as yesterday we decided the fertilization rate we would be happy with was 5/7. So 5/5 is the same deal! She said she is going to check the embies on Monday & if she thinks they aren't looking great, will transfer the 2 best. If they are traveling along nicely, she will do a 5 day transfer on Wednesday. I have the whole of the week off work so I told her when she calls me I can be there within half an hour, so that works out well. 

I'm actually so happy for your news I can't wipe the smile off my face! I knew that perfect embryo had to become something great! Have an AMAZING weekend :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

OMG OMG OMG SPARKLE!!!
I jumped on because I wanted to see how you chicky's are doing and WOW am I happy!
Sparkle you are pregnant!!!!
Those cheap ebay tests are CRAP! They were only giving me a reeeeally faint line even at weeks pregnant when on the FRER's my test line was way darker than the control! 
HOLY FREAKING CRAP!
And Eveclo- FANTASTIC- 100% eggies fertilized! OMG!!! I am glad you have been taking care of yourself- you do feel bloated and look a little preggers after EC but that will be gone come ET :) 
IM SO FREAKIN HAPPY FOR YOU ALL RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## MollyNorwood

i really feel like crying! sorry! just so excited! holy crap!


----------



## MollyNorwood

forgot to mention we went for our 1st ultrasound on Thursday which showed embie all snug in there and little leg plates and little arm plates and the yolk sack and the beautiful heart beat! What a surreal moment! We just stared at the screen and kept saying "OMG it's AMAZING" over and over lol !! she/he measured 8 weeks and 1 day (Thurs we were exactly 8 weeks and they like the embie to measure +/- within 5 days of actual # of weeks) and heart rate they wanted between 80-190bpm, ours was 160! 
We also MAY have announced to EVERYONE that we are pregnant because thats just how we roll.
Obviously its still very early but we are ok with that :)
We announced it by saying above the picture :So we have been keeping a 'little secret... baby due Dec 18th 2014!
 



Attached Files:







newdgfh 014.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> OMG OMG OMG SPARKLE!!!
> I jumped on because I wanted to see how you chicky's are doing and WOW am I happy!
> Sparkle you are pregnant!!!!
> Those cheap ebay tests are CRAP! They were only giving me a reeeeally faint line even at weeks pregnant when on the FRER's my test line was way darker than the control!
> HOLY FREAKING CRAP!
> And Eveclo- FANTASTIC- 100% eggies fertilized! OMG!!! I am glad you have been taking care of yourself- you do feel bloated and look a little preggers after EC but that will be gone come ET :)
> IM SO FREAKIN HAPPY FOR YOU ALL RIGHT NOW!!!

Thankyou Hun! Happy about the 100% fertilization but just need some great embabies! 



MollyNorwood said:


> i really feel like crying! sorry! just so excited! holy crap!

Hahaha- I feel EXACTLY the same. I was saying to my husband before its such a relief for me to know that the people that do struggle can come out on top & you all deserve it so much. I have really been hoping and wishing for this for everyone on here so it's really quite special. So happy for you BOTH! 



MollyNorwood said:


> forgot to mention we went for our 1st ultrasound on Thursday which showed embie all snug in there and little leg plates and little arm plates and the yolk sack and the beautiful heart beat! What a surreal moment! We just stared at the screen and kept saying "OMG it's AMAZING" over and over lol !! she/he measured 8 weeks and 1 day (Thurs we were exactly 8 weeks and they like the embie to measure +/- within 5 days of actual # of weeks) and heart rate they wanted between 80-190bpm, ours was 160!
> We also MAY have announced to EVERYONE that we are pregnant because thats just how we roll.
> Obviously its still very early but we are ok with that :)
> We announced it by saying above the picture :So we have been keeping a 'little secret... baby due Dec 18th 2014!

Omg! How amazing. Are you going to find out the sex of this bub? It's great that you have announced it early- let everyone share in your joy. Can't wait to follow your journey:) all the best to you and your husband and this amazing gift!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much ladies! It still feels a bit surreal... But I can't wipe the smile off my face :)

Yay Eve 5 is fantastic!! So so happy for you :happydance: FX for your transfer whether it's Monday or Wednesday. That's perfect that you have the whole week off the rest and relax, make sure you treat yourself, you deserve it :hugs:

That's amazing Molly! 8 weeks already! So happy everything is going along smoothly for you and your perfect little bean :)

Xxxxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

eveclo said:


> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> i really feel like crying! sorry! just so excited! holy crap!
> 
> Hahaha- I feel EXACTLY the same. I was saying to my husband before its such a relief for me to know that the people that do struggle can come out on top & you all deserve it so much. I have really been hoping and wishing for this for everyone on here so it's really quite special. So happy for you BOTH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks so much girls you bought a tear to my eye too :hugs: I was so excited to share it with you and I'm so happy not only with my news but that I have so many wonderful supportive people in my life, including my beautiful online buddies :)
> 
> You're next Eve! XxxxClick to expand...


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MollyNorwood said:
> 
> 
> i really feel like crying! sorry! just so excited! holy crap!
> 
> Hahaha- I feel EXACTLY the same. I was saying to my husband before its such a relief for me to know that the people that do struggle can come out on top & you all deserve it so much. I have really been hoping and wishing for this for everyone on here so it's really quite special. So happy for you BOTH!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks so much girls you bought a tear to my eye too :hugs: I was so excited to share it with you and I'm so happy not only with my news but that I have so many wonderful supportive people in my life, including my beautiful online buddies :)
> 
> You're next Eve! XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's amazing :) & I hope I am next! So much luck on this board. It's hard to stay enthusiastic after 3 failed ET's at only 21 though! I'll be praying hard for those embryos to do well.
> 
> I hope your dr gives you a beta number... I love hearing those things hehe. Monday cannot come sooner!!Click to expand...


----------



## eveclo

Oops; I forgot to mention something my FS said on the phone this morning which I thought was super cool... Apparently our embryos are in this weird new (been around for a long time but apparently new to QFG) contraption that keeps the embryo under constant microscopic surveillance.. And is videoed constantly or something for monitoring. I thought that was super cool ! She said it leads to less intervention as they don't have to take the embryos out to put them under the microscope. Have any of you heard of this? She said only some embryos get this done so I felt pretty cool being one of these people!


----------



## Sparkle_13

I'm freaking out... Spotting started this afternoon and it's getting heavier :( so scared it's ending already. I know a little spotting is normal but this is quite a bit and is getting heavier, I feel like af is about to start :(


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> I'm freaking out... Spotting started this afternoon and it's getting heavier :( so scared it's ending already. I know a little spotting is normal but this is quite a bit and is getting heavier, I feel like af is about to start :(

Oh no? That sounds stressful.. I think you should be fine though, since you had a good line on your test & I have read more often than not that people do get spotting after a positive pregnancy test... If you're still spotting by the morning could you call your Dr? Maybe they could do a blood test tomorrow to ease your mind? Hmm.. I hope you're ok! My doc also has said that small amounts of bleeding can seem like a lot down there and that they aren't usually worried until it soaks a pad ? So that might be something to remember... Let us know how you go love xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much Eve! That actually makes me feel better, I haven't heard that before but it helps to quantify it like that cos it was hard to know how much is too much, it wasn't heavy enough before to soak a pad, although I have been out and haven't checked again in a bit. FX it's less not more. Thanks for your support, how are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks so much Eve! That actually makes me feel better, I haven't heard that before but it helps to quantify it like that cos it was hard to know how much is too much, it wasn't heavy enough before to soak a pad, although I have been out and haven't checked again in a bit. FX it's less not more. Thanks for your support, how are you feeling? Xxx

It is a super blood enriched area, so it probably just means your embie is getting comfy and the spotting is usually fine. As long as your tests are getting darker each day and your blood test comes back good you should be all fine! But i understand your concern you poor thing! It's the last thing you need to worry about on what should be one of the best days of your life!! :)

I am feeling good! My ovaries aren't hurting much anymore but i was a bit cheeky today and decided to go for a walk around Westfield and get my eyebrows waxed... I got home and i slept for about an hour, haha. Just need to learn to relax a bit! I am feeling super anxious about our embryo update on Monday... just hoping we have some strong ones! 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend Sparkle, try and relax until your Blood test! Can't wait to hear how you go :) :hugs:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Sparkle spotting can definitely be normal ! please try not to stress it too much. It can happen at any given point through a pregnancy and like Eve says if its not enough to soak a pad you should be fine. you may even find in a couple of days it subsides then goes away. I have also being spotting but it started a week ago is has become seemingly an on and off kind of thing.
I panicked at first but I have assured all will be ok.I'm sure you will be fine too! HURRY UP MONDAY!!! :)
Eve its great that you are doing things that make you feel more relaxed (well trying to relax!) it's all you can do really. Maybe download a movie or something like a good comedy and have a belly laugh- i promise it works wonders :)
Even if you get news on Monday that you are down to 4 embies or 3, don't be too disheartened, your 100% fertilization rate is unbelievably fantastic as you know- they usually expect about a 50% fertilization rate. When make to day 5 they are usually very strong. And if they are using new technology which prevents them interfering to much with the embies that's even better again! I haven't heard of it actually, they checked on mine the 'old fashioned' way :D
I understand how you must be feeling trying to keep your spirits up when you have lucked out thus far. But I admire your strength and your determination! THAT is what will make you successful. And you are so young which is awesome! 
You are soooo next girlie! we will be enthusiastic for you! :D
*Rubbing luck all over you*
My clinic kept going on and on about how it will work for me (IVF) because I am so young- and I am 8 years older than you! (gawd now I DO feel old! haha)
To answer your question, no we won't find out the sex, we were going to but changed our minds. We figure since IVF is so structured and you assume that eventually it will work so it takes that "surprise honey I am pregnant" aspect away from it already.
That will be one surprise we are very much looking forward to! :D


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Sparkle spotting can definitely be normal ! please try not to stress it too much. It can happen at any given point through a pregnancy and like Eve says if its not enough to soak a pad you should be fine. you may even find in a couple of days it subsides then goes away. I have also being spotting but it started a week ago is has become seemingly an on and off kind of thing.
> I panicked at first but I have assured all will be ok.I'm sure you will be fine too! HURRY UP MONDAY!!! :)
> Eve its great that you are doing things that make you feel more relaxed (well trying to relax!) it's all you can do really. Maybe download a movie or something like a good comedy and have a belly laugh- i promise it works wonders :)
> Even if you get news on Monday that you are down to 4 embies or 3, don't be too disheartened, your 100% fertilization rate is unbelievably fantastic as you know- they usually expect about a 50% fertilization rate. When make to day 5 they are usually very strong. And if they are using new technology which prevents them interfering to much with the embies that's even better again! I haven't heard of it actually, they checked on mine the 'old fashioned' way :D
> I understand how you must be feeling trying to keep your spirits up when you have lucked out thus far. But I admire your strength and your determination! THAT is what will make you successful. And you are so young which is awesome!
> You are soooo next girlie! we will be enthusiastic for you! :D
> *Rubbing luck all over you*
> My clinic kept going on and on about how it will work for me (IVF) because I am so young- and I am 8 years older than you! (gawd now I DO feel old! haha)
> To answer your question, no we won't find out the sex, we were going to but changed our minds. We figure since IVF is so structured and you assume that eventually it will work so it takes that "surprise honey I am pregnant" aspect away from it already.
> That will be one surprise we are very much looking forward to! :D

Thank you so much. Although I do already know deep down there has to be a time for us, it helps so much to hear it from someone other than just my husband and my own brain... I am so determined not to give up, and I'm grateful for my young age that gives me time to not give up! Hehe. 

Great idea on not finding out the sex! So true.. I can't wait to find out what that little bub is in December then!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Try not to stress Sparkle, I know it's easier said than done :) I spotted from 7-14weeks and was so stressed, but made it in the end :hugs:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies for all your support and sorry for the late update.

I woke up this morning and my bleeding was quite heavy like the start of AF. I took another test and it was darker than yesterday... I then called my clinic and they said to come in for blood test today, so I went in this morning and then heard from them this afternoon, my hcg came back at 29, at 10dp5dt they said they like to see it over 100 but that it is possible it was late to implant. The other alternative which is probably more likely is that it's not viable and hence all the bleeding. I'm trying to be hopeful but I'm pretty realistic that it's unlikely to have a good outcome. 

I have another blood test tues morning and hopefully my levels have doubled but if it's just not happening then I hope it doesn't get drawn out too long. My bleeding has been much lighter throughout today so who know what's going on. 

The other thing I'm really concerned about is my progesterone level is only 10, I've always been concerned about progesterone as I have spotting for a week before AF every month so to hear that it is really low now when I'm on crinone has my brain going into overdrive... What if the reason I'm bleeding is cos my progesterone is too low not cos the pregnancy isn't viable... Drs are funny about progesterone though... Just have to wait and see what happens Tuesday although I'm definitely going to test tomorrow morning too and see if the line is darker.

Glad your feeling good Eve, I've got my FX for you tomorrow for embryo update and Molly is totally right, you have great numbers at the moment so even if a couple aren't great tomorrow that's still really good numbers, although I completely know how you feel, we want as many as possible huh :winkwink: I hope you make it to 5 days but even if not I have a good feeling for you :hugs:

Molly that's a nice idea about your surprise, I can't wait till dec to know what you have :)

Happy Mothers Day to all the lovely Mum's on this thread!

Xxx


----------



## MollyNorwood

Oh Sparkle :( I am so sorry you are going through this, especially today of all days. While it is still possible that is is in fact a late implant (which would also explain bfn's until yesterday too) I know the best option for you is to believe this isn't your time because if it turns out it IS a sticky bean, it will be a 'lucky surprise' in a way. I am just so sorry you are dealing with this :cry:
It is definitely possible this is happening because of low progesterone. I wish the doctors in Aus would take it more seriously. I have spoken to other Aussie ladies who have had trouble with their doctors looking into upping progesterone supps yet American's are all over it. I really am hoping your news on Tuesday is surprising and happy hun xox


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your support and sorry for the late update.
> 
> I woke up this morning and my bleeding was quite heavy like the start of AF. I took another test and it was darker than yesterday... I then called my clinic and they said to come in for blood test today, so I went in this morning and then heard from them this afternoon, my hcg came back at 29, at 10dp5dt they said they like to see it over 100 but that it is possible it was late to implant. The other alternative which is probably more likely is that it's not viable and hence all the bleeding. I'm trying to be hopeful but I'm pretty realistic that it's unlikely to have a good outcome.
> 
> I have another blood test tues morning and hopefully my levels have doubled but if it's just not happening then I hope it doesn't get drawn out too long. My bleeding has been much lighter throughout today so who know what's going on.
> 
> The other thing I'm really concerned about is my progesterone level is only 10, I've always been concerned about progesterone as I have spotting for a week before AF every month so to hear that it is really low now when I'm on crinone has my brain going into overdrive... What if the reason I'm bleeding is cos my progesterone is too low not cos the pregnancy isn't viable... Drs are funny about progesterone though... Just have to wait and see what happens Tuesday although I'm definitely going to test tomorrow morning too and see if the line is darker.
> 
> Glad your feeling good Eve, I've got my FX for you tomorrow for embryo update and Molly is totally right, you have great numbers at the moment so even if a couple aren't great tomorrow that's still really good numbers, although I completely know how you feel, we want as many as possible huh :winkwink: I hope you make it to 5 days but even if not I have a good feeling for you :hugs:
> 
> Molly that's a nice idea about your surprise, I can't wait till dec to know what you have :)
> 
> Happy Mothers Day to all the lovely Mum's on this thread!
> 
> Xxx

Sparkle, this hurts my heart. I'm glad you rang you clinic to check if you could come in. Can they up your progesterone now? Or is it too late?? I hope you have better news on Tuesday. What an anxious wait for you. It's good that the test is getting darker.. Are you going to test tomorrow morning just to check again? I am so badly hoping for a doubling HCG number & that this little embie is just playing a silly trick on us! 

Are you on 2 x 90mg of cronine a day? I can't remember how to spell it... Haha.

Thank you for your words and well wishes. We are feeling nervous about having no embryos but I guess we will know tomorrow . I will update as soon as possible. 

I hope the bleeding slows a little so that you're able to relax until you have more news on Tuesday. I will have you in my thoughts but for now I am only thinking positive and sending vibes from QLD! :hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Sparkle I'm sorry about the uncertainty. Hopefully it's just a late implantation. Take care.


----------



## eveclo

Anxiously waiting and no phone call yet from my doctor. It's either good news... Transfer on Wednesday or bad news... They've all died and she's putting off telling me. Nervous!!


----------



## eveclo

Still haven't heard but decided to call the embryology lab anyway.. We have 2 x 9 cell, 1 x 8 cell (all 3 are graded 3 on a scale of 1-5 which is scary... We have 1 x 10 cell which is graded 2 cos it is more fragmented and then a 4 cell which will probably die. Feeling super super nervous! I will call my doctor later this afternoon, but it looks like we're going for a 5 day transfer. Hope they make it to blast !


----------



## Sparkle_13

Sounds like you have at least 3 good embies Eve which is great! Let us know what your dr says later today. I've got everything crossed for you :hugs: 

Nothing major to update here, the line on my frer this morning was the tiniest bit lighter which isn't a great sign, pretty sure I'm out, just want the blood test tomorrow to hurry up so I can't find out for sure, stop the crinone and get started on the next cycle.

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Sounds like you have at least 3 good embies Eve which is great! Let us know what your dr says later today. I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Nothing major to update here, the line on my frer this morning was the tiniest bit lighter which isn't a great sign, pretty sure I'm out, just want the blood test tomorrow to hurry up so I can't find out for sure, stop the crinone and get started on the next cycle.
> 
> Xxx

Oh no. :( are you still bleeding?? I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow. My heart breaks for you. I'm glad you have some beautiful quality blasts in the freezer if you do need to use them. Hopefully your doc can up your progesterone or do something for you! :( I wish you didn't even have to think of this!!! 

I still haven't heard from my doctor, but I might ring the office soon. I just don't like talking to one of her reception ladies, but the other is great so it's just a gamble who I get! Haha. We are super nervous about the embryos, but really if we only get one it won't matter that we have only gotten one if it gives me a positive test! Just need one good one to stick around. But, we are realistic and know that it probably won't happen. 

Hope you are feeling ok sparkle, have you been at work? Xx


----------



## eveclo

Got the annoying lady... Gah. But, apparently our doc is happy with the embryos and has booked us for a 5 day transfer on Wednesday morning! So as of 10am Wednesday ill be PUPO once again (if all goes to plan...fingers crossed they keep alive and well).


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh that's annoying about ur dr not calling although I guess that means you're doing a day 5 transfer so she must be happy with how the embies are going so far which is good :thumbup: I know what you mean some of the nurses at my clinic are great and some not so great, it's such a gamble, I hope it's a nice one tomorrow to give me my bad news :(

The drs always say it's a numbers game and you're time is definitely due hun, I'm very positive that your sticky bean is there growing away and getting nice and strong as we speak :dust:

I'm still bleeding but it's mostly quite light, heavier though just before I'm due to take another dose of crinone... I didn't go to work today, it would've been a good distraction but I just wasn't up for it, I'm pretty devastated but I think I would have felt similar even if it was a plain old bfn :cry:

You're right I'm very lucky to have some great frosties for next time, when this is all over and we can get started on the next round I will pick myself back up and get hopeful again. 

I will definitely talk to my dr about my low progesterone and if there is anything we can do, I'm sure she will say it was caused by the unviable embryo and there is no problem blah blah blah but I'm going to push to see what we can do anyway just to make sure, maybe an extra blood test or 2 in the tww to check it, or extra progesterone support (I don't think they normally give it at all in unmedicated FET cycles so I'm sure I will have to push even to get it at all), maybe I'm wrong but I just have a feeling this is an issue especially because of my previous spotting issues. 

I'm also going to do acupunture before and after my transfer, I think I will just do it at my clinic, I wanted to find somewhere more convenient so I could go more regularly but for this cycle I think I will just do it on the day.

Xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh yay didn't see your last post before I replied. Yay for wed!! :happydance:

Now just to wait again huh... The waiting is the killer :wacko: 

And how have you been feeling, any cramping or pain? Hope you've been taking it easy :winkwink:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh that's annoying about ur dr not calling although I guess that means you're doing a day 5 transfer so she must be happy with how the embies are going so far which is good :thumbup: I know what you mean some of the nurses at my clinic are great and some not so great, it's such a gamble, I hope it's a nice one tomorrow to give me my bad news :(
> 
> The drs always say it's a numbers game and you're time is definitely due hun, I'm very positive that your sticky bean is there growing away and getting nice and strong as we speak :dust:
> 
> I'm still bleeding but it's mostly quite light, heavier though just before I'm due to take another dose of crinone... I didn't go to work today, it would've been a good distraction but I just wasn't up for it, I'm pretty devastated but I think I would have felt similar even if it was a plain old bfn :cry:
> 
> You're right I'm very lucky to have some great frosties for next time, when this is all over and we can get started on the next round I will pick myself back up and get hopeful again.
> 
> I will definitely talk to my dr about my low progesterone and if there is anything we can do, I'm sure she will say it was caused by the unviable embryo and there is no problem blah blah blah but I'm going to push to see what we can do anyway just to make sure, maybe an extra blood test or 2 in the tww to check it, or extra progesterone support (I don't think they normally give it at all in unmedicated FET cycles so I'm sure I will have to push even to get it at all), maybe I'm wrong but I just have a feeling this is an issue especially because of my previous spotting issues.
> 
> I'm also going to do acupunture before and after my transfer, I think I will just do it at my clinic, I wanted to find somewhere more convenient so I could go more regularly but for this cycle I think I will just do it on the day.
> 
> Xxx

She wasn't too bad, just always makes me feel like I'm bothering her when the other lady is all 'How are you/ how are you feeling, how are your embryos etc.' this one just says 'hi, ok ill find out' and then goes away... Haha. 

Definitely push the progesterone issue. I have had progesterone even on my FET's. my doctor wanted me to do a fully natural FET cycle but on ET day she said she wanted me to start progesterone as we have 'come this far'. But, my first cycle I was on cronine 2x a day, and it was the 90mg of gel. I started spotting 12dpo, (9dp3dt), so the next time I had 2x 100mg vaginal tablets, so 200mg in total which is still more than the 180mg a day. This time, I am on 90mg cronine in the morning & 200mg vaginal tablet at night. There's definitely options just be forceful ;) haha. 

Although it is a really crappy time for you (possibly... We don't know just yet as you may get a great result tomorrow) but just remember, an embie was able to implant. You CAN get pregnant and you will. It's just a matter of finding the perfect one / your body being in the right hormonal balance. I have so much faith in the fact that one of those 5 blasts are going to work in the future. Although, for now it's a waiting game for both of us! Good idea on not going to work. Sometimes it's just easier to be home and do your own thing. I have the whole week off work this week and its only Monday and I'm running out of things to do... Haha. So much tv time and cooking time! 

Let us know how you go tomorrow! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh yay didn't see your last post before I replied. Yay for wed!! :happydance:
> 
> Now just to wait again huh... The waiting is the killer :wacko:
> 
> And how have you been feeling, any cramping or pain? Hope you've been taking it easy :winkwink:

Ooo I just saw this too! Haha. I have been feeling really good! My ovaries aren't sore and I'm still a little bloated but I feel about 10000x better than our last fresh cycle. :) probably because we had less eggs. :happydance: but :dohh: at the same time haha


----------



## eveclo

Embryo update this morning: day 4. We have one morula (which is the stage they want it to be), one x 18 cell which is almost a morela (apparently? But also still a grade 3, gah), one x 12 cell and one x 11 cell. Hopefully we get some more progression and have some blasts tomorrow.

The scientist said she thinks they will probably be early blasts by the morning... Does anyone know what that means? I guess I have to just keep on hoping that they pull through. Although, it is only 9am and they have a solid 24 hours of growing time to get their act together hehe! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## eveclo

Oo and sparkle, good luck for your blood test. I hope everything goes Ok. :hugs:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Eve- I hope your other embies catch up so you have the 2 you want to transfer at the very least! Fingers are crossed for you!
Sparkle- Good luck for today, please let us know when you do <3


----------



## Sparkle_13

FX Eve, I'm thinking of you tomorrow and I hope you have some good blasts to transfer and freeze. I really hope this is your round :flower:

Not good news for us today, although it certainly wasn't unexpected. My hcg was only 30 (29 on Sunday) so they said the pregnancy isn't viable. So I'm to stop taking the progesterone and then hopefully I'll get AF soon. I then have another blood test next Monday to check my hcg has gone down to zero and then we should be able to do FET this cycle. I hope it doesn't drag out and I hope it doesn't stuff up my next cycle. I was expecting it so while I'm sad I'm not too bad, I honestly think I would have been almost as upset if not just as upset with a straight bfn :cry:

I'm trying to look at the bright side and you're right Eve it was a good thing that the embryo did implant and also that we have 5 frozen blasts. It definitely shows though that it doesn't really matter how good the embryo looks, they said this was a perfect looking expanded blast but it didn't work and you hear of so many success stories of not great looking embryos going on to make perfect babies... 

Also my progesterone was up to 20 today from 10 on Sunday... Weird...

Pizza and wine for dinner tonight me thinks!

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> FX Eve, I'm thinking of you tomorrow and I hope you have some good blasts to transfer and freeze. I really hope this is your round :flower:
> 
> Not good news for us today, although it certainly wasn't unexpected. My hcg was only 30 (29 on Sunday) so they said the pregnancy isn't viable. So I'm to stop taking the progesterone and then hopefully I'll get AF soon. I then have another blood test next Monday to check my hcg has gone down to zero and then we should be able to do FET this cycle. I hope it doesn't drag out and I hope it doesn't stuff up my next cycle. I was expecting it so while I'm sad I'm not too bad, I honestly think I would have been almost as upset if not just as upset with a straight bfn :cry:
> 
> I'm trying to look at the bright side and you're right Eve it was a good thing that the embryo did implant and also that we have 5 frozen blasts. It definitely shows though that it doesn't really matter how good the embryo looks, they said this was a perfect looking expanded blast but it didn't work and you hear of so many success stories of not great looking embryos going on to make perfect babies...
> 
> Also my progesterone was up to 20 today from 10 on Sunday... Weird...
> 
> Pizza and wine for dinner tonight me thinks!
> 
> Xxx

Sorry to hear this Sparkle. You are dealing with this crappy situation so well. The only thing you can do is keep looking forward & it's so great that you are doing just that! Yay for a FET! I have so much confidence that one of those frozen embryos are a take home baby for you. The FET's are sooo easy on your body, I loved them in comparison. So hopefully this gives you a beautiful 2nd line & take home bub. 

That's a big increase of progesterone! Did they explain why that could have happened? Definitely bring on the wine & pizza! My husband and I just went out for dinner at our favorite Italian place and I was sooo tempted to have a glass, but settled for a quick sip of his beer, hehe. 

Getting pretty anxious for tomorrow, just want to know that our embryos are still ok and alive. Ill be worried if they haven't progressed much but there's nothing we can do now, it's all on those little ones. Crazy! 

We have already talked about what we will probably do if this doesn't work, as we are moving interstate next month!! To a smaller country town, and they do have an ivf clinic but I think I'm a tough case! So we will wait until we move to Sydney (mid 2015) and maybe do a cycle there. What clinic are you with Sparkle? I'm currently with QFG Which I think is an extension of IVF Australia and Mivf...


----------



## Take2

I think I asked before eveclo...where are you moving?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry to hear Sparkle :( Good luck with the FET xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies x

Good luck today Eve! I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way :hugs: Will DH be with you today?

Wow moving in a month! What are you moving for? 

They didn't give me any answers about why I might have had the chemical and I didn't ask as I didn't think they would know. Probably just that the embryo wasn't right somehow, makes me worry though that what if the others are the same...

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> I think I asked before eveclo...where are you moving?

We are moving to wodonga ! Cold.. Hehe. 



Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks ladies x
> 
> Good luck today Eve! I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way :hugs: Will DH be with you today?
> 
> Wow moving in a month! What are you moving for?
> 
> They didn't give me any answers about why I might have had the chemical and I didn't ask as I didn't think they would know. Probably just that the embryo wasn't right somehow, makes me worry though that what if the others are the same...
> 
> Xxx

My husbands job requires us to move around a lot so we are there for a year (or more maybe). 

Hmm, well I hope AF shows soon for you & you can start this FET. :) 

Just done with transfer, and we have transferred 1 x 3BB blastocyst & 1 x morela (with potential to be blast by afternoon). I was pretty disappointed, but I guess we have no control over it now. Nothing good enough to freeze today, but he said he will be growing them until tomorrow to give them a chance. So I'll call tomorrow after 12 to see. 

Official test date is the 26th may. So until then, I'm just going to try and be positive although it is awfully difficult.

Hope everyone is well & thanks for the well wishes :)


----------



## Take2

I used Albury Reproductive..they are really quite good i think you might be surprised. Dr Scott Giltrap is really lovely and down to earth. Maybe you should go and chat to them and see what you think..its a lovely clinic..very modern and professional.


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> I used Albury Reproductive..they are really quite good i think you might be surprised. Dr Scott Giltrap is really lovely and down to earth. Maybe you should go and chat to them and see what you think..its a lovely clinic..very modern and professional.

Thank you for that! I'll look into it when we are there- just have to save first, heh.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yay congrats on being PUPO Eve! So happy for you! I know I'm only speaking from my 1 shot but my embie was a high grade and it mustn't have had the right chromosomes as even though it implanted it didn't progress so to me it seems like a grading of what they look like doesn't mean everything. Ive got my FX for you for tomorrow that some more embryos grow overnight and you can freeze some and then everything is crossed for the 26th!

Do you have a job lined up in Wodonga too or are you going to take a break or look for something when you get there? That must be really hard on you both moving around a lot. 

A tiny bit of cramping but otherwise no signs of AF yet... damn it hurry up! Haha

Xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Yay congrats on being PUPO Eve! So happy for you! I know I'm only speaking from my 1 shot but my embie was a high grade and it mustn't have had the right chromosomes as even though it implanted it didn't progress so to me it seems like a grading of what they look like doesn't mean everything. Ive got my FX for you for tomorrow that some more embryos grow overnight and you can freeze some and then everything is crossed for the 26th!
> 
> Do you have a job lined up in Wodonga too or are you going to take a break or look for something when you get there? That must be really hard on you both moving around a lot.
> 
> A tiny bit of cramping but otherwise no signs of AF yet... damn it hurry up! Haha
> 
> Xx

Yeah, you are right. Every embryo is different I need to remember that, it's just hard! 

No job lined up, so probably just going to have some rest time! Ill try and look for a job but there's not much on the net so far :) 

Thanks for the little spirit lifter Sparkle! I actually had a great day running around and seeing friends so didn't even have a chance to think about our ET so that's actually been quite nice! I hope AF hurries up ;)


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hey girls Just back home from my transfer I transferred 2 Blasts transferred and the other 3 embryos are also in the incubator until tomorrow to see if they can freeze. 
My 3 other embryos are 6 cells. Do you know what is the minimum size that they are viable to freeze on day 5 or 6?


----------



## eveclo

No embryos to freeze for me. All stopped growing overnight. Wow. What a crap cycle! I'm honestly in shock...


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh Eve I'm really sorry :hugs: hopefully you have success this time anyway and wont need any frosties :) I understand that it would be disappointing though to not have any backup especially as you had so many last time. I'm surprised the exact same protocol had such a different yield. But then I guess you could look it in a different way that last time you had more embryos but none stuck, maybe this time with less embryos they will be better quality and one or both will be your sticky babies! I'm sending lots of positive sticky vibes your way, I really hope this is your time xxx

Still no AF I'm so confused... Don't understand why I had spotting and a bit of bleeding on the wknd but now that I've stopped progesterone it hasn't continued... Feeling very impatient :dohh:

Hi MiracleAngel :wave: Congrats on your transfer! Good luck! I think every clinic is different but mine would only freeze day 5/6 embryos if they had reached blastocyst stage.


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh Eve I'm really sorry :hugs: hopefully you have success this time anyway and wont need any frosties :) I understand that it would be disappointing though to not have any backup especially as you had so many last time. I'm surprised the exact same protocol had such a different yield. But then I guess you could look it in a different way that last time you had more embryos but none stuck, maybe this time with less embryos they will be better quality and one or both will be your sticky babies! I'm sending lots of positive sticky vibes your way, I really hope this is your time xxx
> 
> Still no AF I'm so confused... Don't understand why I had spotting and a bit of bleeding on the wknd but now that I've stopped progesterone it hasn't continued... Feeling very impatient :dohh:
> 
> Hi MiracleAngel :wave: Congrats on your transfer! Good luck! I think every clinic is different but mine would only freeze day 5/6 embryos if they had reached blastocyst stage.

Yeah, I said that exact same thing to my husband! I really don't care about numbers anymore because if one sticks then it won't matter! But I am definitely going to see a new doctor and try and get a new protocol or something changed up. And I remember a long time Ago you mentioned something about a sperm DNA test? I will look into whether or not we have done that... My husband gets crazy if donor sperm is ever brought up and I really don't know how he would deal with that. But, we refuse to give up just yet. 

Ahh how frustrating! It usually took my body a little while to get into hear without progesterone but only about 3 days... I suppose maybe since that pregnancy hormone is still in your blood stream it is stopping it? Maybe? Just want this FET cycle to get started! Haha :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Eve I'm really sorry :hugs: hopefully you have success this time anyway and wont need any frosties :) I understand that it would be disappointing though to not have any backup especially as you had so many last time. I'm surprised the exact same protocol had such a different yield. But then I guess you could look it in a different way that last time you had more embryos but none stuck, maybe this time with less embryos they will be better quality and one or both will be your sticky babies! I'm sending lots of positive sticky vibes your way, I really hope this is your time xxx
> 
> Eveclo - I also got a call today no fro sties so upset :cry:
> I will try to keep positive since I had two good blasts and maybe my stupid body will hold them both! I really wish I have twins and then I will be done! Good luck for you!!!!! I am now just waiting the day to test :flower::hugs::flower:Click to expand...


----------



## eveclo

MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Eve I'm really sorry :hugs: hopefully you have success this time anyway and wont need any frosties :) I understand that it would be disappointing though to not have any backup especially as you had so many last time. I'm surprised the exact same protocol had such a different yield. But then I guess you could look it in a different way that last time you had more embryos but none stuck, maybe this time with less embryos they will be better quality and one or both will be your sticky babies! I'm sending lots of positive sticky vibes your way, I really hope this is your time xxx
> 
> Eveclo - I also got a call today no fro sties so upset :cry:
> I will try to keep positive since I had two good blasts and maybe my stupid body will hold them both! I really wish I have twins and then I will be done! Good luck for you!!!!! I am now just waiting the day to test :flower::hugs::flower:
> 
> Oh no! I feel your pain regarding having no frosties! So painful! I wasn't expecting such a crappy cycle considering my last was so good! I hope you have twins too :) the only thing we can do now until our test date :) good luck, hope those bubs are getting nice and comfy :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh ladies I'm sorry about the no frosties :hugs:

Maybe you'll both end up with twins this cycle though! How cool would that be! I'd love twins :baby::baby:

Eve I definitely think it's too early to think about sperm donors, if this cycle doesn't work there is still so many more things you can try, definitely the sperm DNA fragmentation test, also have you been tested for natural killer cells? Also you could do PGD testing on your embryos... That's just a couple of things I can think of but I'm sure a dr would have more suggestions... You could also try a different protocol like long down regulation or flare which might get you a higher quantity of blasts on day 5... Not that I think you'll need any of it cos I'm sure you're already up the duff :winkwink: haha


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh ladies I'm sorry about the no frosties :hugs:
> 
> Maybe you'll both end up with twins this cycle though! How cool would that be! I'd love twins :baby::baby:
> 
> Eve I definitely think it's too early to think about sperm donors, if this cycle doesn't work there is still so many more things you can try, definitely the sperm DNA fragmentation test, also have you been tested for natural killer cells? Also you could do PGD testing on your embryos... That's just a couple of things I can think of but I'm sure a dr would have more suggestions... You could also try a different protocol like long down regulation or flare which might get you a higher quantity of blasts on day 5... Not that I think you'll need any of it cos I'm sure you're already up the duff :winkwink: haha

Haha, you are the best! Thankyou, sometimes I need a kick in the bum to stop being so pessimistic. You're so right though, we do have a lot more options before we give in. I think I just need to find a perfect doctor that likes to change things up. I'm going to request these tests when my doc calls me after my blood test. WITH GOOD NEWS :winkwink: 

How is everything going with you? Any signs of AF coming yet?


----------



## Sparkle_13

That's all right we've all been through a lot so I think being pessimistic sometimes or a lot of the time comes with the territory. That's why we're all here to support each other and remind each other of the positives and that there is still plenty of options and plenty of hope :hugs: I spoke to my dr yesterday and 1 thing that she said was that ivf can be a bit like tossing a coin. She was referring to my embryo that looked great but still wasn't successful and trying to say that it doesn't mean that there is anything wrong with at least some of the others. I remember at Anzac Day last year watching the two up and it was tails something like 7 or 8 times in a row! I hope that it doesn't take either of us that many shots though!!! 

AFM still no signs of AF :dohh: my dr said that the spotting and bleeding I had last wknd could have been it but I don't think it was enough, it was much lighter than a normal period and I already have very light periods. I took another test this morning hoping there would be no line but there was a really faint one. My dr said that if my levels aren't close to zero at my blood test Monday we will have to wait another cycle to do a FET :cry: this sucks! 

Hope your having a fun and relaxing wknd lovely! How are you feeling?

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> That's all right we've all been through a lot so I think being pessimistic sometimes or a lot of the time comes with the territory. That's why we're all here to support each other and remind each other of the positives and that there is still plenty of options and plenty of hope :hugs: I spoke to my dr yesterday and 1 thing that she said was that ivf can be a bit like tossing a coin. She was referring to my embryo that looked great but still wasn't successful and trying to say that it doesn't mean that there is anything wrong with at least some of the others. I remember at Anzac Day last year watching the two up and it was tails something like 7 or 8 times in a row! I hope that it doesn't take either of us that many shots though!!!
> 
> AFM still no signs of AF :dohh: my dr said that the spotting and bleeding I had last wknd could have been it but I don't think it was enough, it was much lighter than a normal period and I already have very light periods. I took another test this morning hoping there would be no line but there was a really faint one. My dr said that if my levels aren't close to zero at my blood test Monday we will have to wait another cycle to do a FET :cry: this sucks!
> 
> Hope your having a fun and relaxing wknd lovely! How are you feeling?
> 
> Xxx

Oh my goodness I hope it doesn't take that long haha! But you're right. We're all in This together! That would be so annoying to wait another cycle! But in the big scheme of things, as long as the cycle is perfect then you may have a better chance? Just wish the bod would get into gear for you! I'm glad they're giving you another blood test... Is there any meds they can give to bring on a period? Or is it more about letting nature run its course? 

I'm feeling really good, I've been sooo busy since transfer day, so I haven't even had a chance to sit and think about anything which is good. My boobs are absolutely killing me, I think because I'm on quite a fair bit of that progesterone and have been on for a while. They always get sore before AF, but since I'm only 3dp5dt I am probably just feeling that progesterone rise. Super painful though, especially when my husband does that bear hug squeeze and I have to remind him haha. 

I'm not even going to do a pregnancy test this cycle I don't think. Just going to go for that blood test. I'd rather hear a negative result from my doctor than from one of those silly sticks. I hate looking at the one line and I think that actually visually seeing just a white stick makes it feel so much worse. So this time I'm opting out. I don't even feel like I've done a transfer haha. 

I'm getting so excited for your FET though, I can't wait to see what happens. I know you have heaps of great blasts which is amazing! You have a few hatching, am I right? I know that this one you transferred wasn't hatching but it was a perfect quality, but the others were hatching? I can't really remember exactly, but that's super exciting! 

I hope you're having a great weekend! Xxx


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> That's all right we've all been through a lot so I think being pessimistic sometimes or a lot of the time comes with the territory. That's why we're all here to support each other and remind each other of the positives and that there is still plenty of options and plenty of hope :hugs: I spoke to my dr yesterday and 1 thing that she said was that ivf can be a bit like tossing a coin. She was referring to my embryo that looked great but still wasn't successful and trying to say that it doesn't mean that there is anything wrong with at least some of the others. I remember at Anzac Day last year watching the two up and it was tails something like 7 or 8 times in a row! I hope that it doesn't take either of us that many shots though!!!
> 
> AFM still no signs of AF :dohh: my dr said that the spotting and bleeding I had last wknd could have been it but I don't think it was enough, it was much lighter than a normal period and I already have very light periods. I took another test this morning hoping there would be no line but there was a really faint one. My dr said that if my levels aren't close to zero at my blood test Monday we will have to wait another cycle to do a FET :cry: this sucks!
> 
> Hope your having a fun and relaxing wknd lovely! How are you feeling?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Oh my goodness I hope it doesn't take that long haha! But you're right. We're all in This together! That would be so annoying to wait another cycle! But in the big scheme of things, as long as the cycle is perfect then you may have a better chance? Just wish the bod would get into gear for you! I'm glad they're giving you another blood test... Is there any meds they can give to bring on a period? Or is it more about letting nature run its course?
> 
> I'm feeling really good, I've been sooo busy since transfer day, so I haven't even had a chance to sit and think about anything which is good. My boobs are absolutely killing me, I think because I'm on quite a fair bit of that progesterone and have been on for a while. They always get sore before AF, but since I'm only 3dp5dt I am probably just feeling that progesterone rise. Super painful though, especially when my husband does that bear hug squeeze and I have to remind him haha.
> 
> I'm not even going to do a pregnancy test this cycle I don't think. Just going to go for that blood test. I'd rather hear a negative result from my doctor than from one of those silly sticks. I hate looking at the one line and I think that actually visually seeing just a white stick makes it feel so much worse. So this time I'm opting out. I don't even feel like I've done a transfer haha.
> 
> I'm getting so excited for your FET though, I can't wait to see what happens. I know you have heaps of great blasts which is amazing! You have a few hatching, am I right? I know that this one you transferred wasn't hatching but it was a perfect quality, but the others were hatching? I can't really remember exactly, but that's super exciting!
> 
> I hope you're having a great weekend! XxxClick to expand...

Eveclo. I wish I had your self control I already have two boxes of FRER just waiting my 5dp5dt Hahaha. Today I tested with one left over from the last cycle to see if my HCG from the trigger shot is out of my body, but it's still there! Very visible! I am a control freak and unfortunately I can't control this fricking hormones to get out faster. 
I think I am the opposite of you. A rather know before my blood test 

Well A few more days and we will know if we can change our status from PUPO to PREGO!!! :yippee: or go to a bar and get really drunk :drunk: and cry :sad2: Hope the first option for all of us!!!! :dust:


----------



## eveclo

MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> That's all right we've all been through a lot so I think being pessimistic sometimes or a lot of the time comes with the territory. That's why we're all here to support each other and remind each other of the positives and that there is still plenty of options and plenty of hope :hugs: I spoke to my dr yesterday and 1 thing that she said was that ivf can be a bit like tossing a coin. She was referring to my embryo that looked great but still wasn't successful and trying to say that it doesn't mean that there is anything wrong with at least some of the others. I remember at Anzac Day last year watching the two up and it was tails something like 7 or 8 times in a row! I hope that it doesn't take either of us that many shots though!!!
> 
> AFM still no signs of AF :dohh: my dr said that the spotting and bleeding I had last wknd could have been it but I don't think it was enough, it was much lighter than a normal period and I already have very light periods. I took another test this morning hoping there would be no line but there was a really faint one. My dr said that if my levels aren't close to zero at my blood test Monday we will have to wait another cycle to do a FET :cry: this sucks!
> 
> Hope your having a fun and relaxing wknd lovely! How are you feeling?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Oh my goodness I hope it doesn't take that long haha! But you're right. We're all in This together! That would be so annoying to wait another cycle! But in the big scheme of things, as long as the cycle is perfect then you may have a better chance? Just wish the bod would get into gear for you! I'm glad they're giving you another blood test... Is there any meds they can give to bring on a period? Or is it more about letting nature run its course?
> 
> I'm feeling really good, I've been sooo busy since transfer day, so I haven't even had a chance to sit and think about anything which is good. My boobs are absolutely killing me, I think because I'm on quite a fair bit of that progesterone and have been on for a while. They always get sore before AF, but since I'm only 3dp5dt I am probably just feeling that progesterone rise. Super painful though, especially when my husband does that bear hug squeeze and I have to remind him haha.
> 
> I'm not even going to do a pregnancy test this cycle I don't think. Just going to go for that blood test. I'd rather hear a negative result from my doctor than from one of those silly sticks. I hate looking at the one line and I think that actually visually seeing just a white stick makes it feel so much worse. So this time I'm opting out. I don't even feel like I've done a transfer haha.
> 
> I'm getting so excited for your FET though, I can't wait to see what happens. I know you have heaps of great blasts which is amazing! You have a few hatching, am I right? I know that this one you transferred wasn't hatching but it was a perfect quality, but the others were hatching? I can't really remember exactly, but that's super exciting!
> 
> I hope you're having a great weekend! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Eveclo. I wish I had your self control I already have two boxes of FRER just waiting my 5dp5dt Hahaha. Today I tested with one left over from the last cycle to see if my HCG from the trigger shot is out of my body, but it's still there! Very visible! I am a control freak and unfortunately I can't control this fricking hormones to get out faster.
> I think I am the opposite of you. A rather know before my blood test
> 
> Well A few more days and we will know if we can change our status from PUPO to PREGO!!! :yippee: or go to a bar and get really drunk :drunk: and cry :sad2: Hope the first option for all of us!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Haha- each to their own! I was like that my first cycle I wanted to know! But after seeing the same thing every cycle it just become too hard! I'm may end up testing the morning of the blood test just so I know not to cry when she calls haha. Wow! Really? The HCG is still in there ? I haven't tested that... I used an Internet cheapy on the day of transfer and there was no second line at all. So I assumed that it was gone by now. :) 

I hope we can do the first part of that too! Are you feeling good?


----------



## Sparkle_13

Glad you've been having a nice wknd :) I completely understand why you want to wait until your blood test, I was a complete POAS addict before ivf but when I got the bfn at 6dp5dt and was so heartbroken, I vowed not to test so early again. I also don't know whether it was a good thing testing at 9dp5dt and being so over the moon getting a bfp only for it to all end so quickly :cry: maybe it would've been better if I didn't know...

When is your OTD? Miracle when is your OTD?

Good memory hun :winkwink: I have at least 2 hatching blasts, the other 3 are also blasts but I can't remember what kind... You're right that we wouldn't want to go ahead with a cycle if our chances would be reduced. I had a little cramping and the tiniest bit of spotting this morning and was really happy as I thought AF was on the way, but still nothing :growlmad: and still a faint line on my test this morning. I'm really thinking we're gonna have to wait a cycle to try again, and that's if my cycle ever even starts! So confused and a bit sad, just want this to end so I can move on...

Sorry for the whinging... I'm having a low day :(

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Glad you've been having a nice wknd :) I completely understand why you want to wait until your blood test, I was a complete POAS addict before ivf but when I got the bfn at 6dp5dt and was so heartbroken, I vowed not to test so early again. I also don't know whether it was a good thing testing at 9dp5dt and being so over the moon getting a bfp only for it to all end so quickly :cry: maybe it would've been better if I didn't know...
> 
> When is your OTD? Miracle when is your OTD?
> 
> Good memory hun :winkwink: I have at least 2 hatching blasts, the other 3 are also blasts but I can't remember what kind... You're right that we wouldn't want to go ahead with a cycle if our chances would be reduced. I had a little cramping and the tiniest bit of spotting this morning and was really happy as I thought AF was on the way, but still nothing :growlmad: and still a faint line on my test this morning. I'm really thinking we're gonna have to wait a cycle to try again, and that's if my cycle ever even starts! So confused and a bit sad, just want this to end so I can move on...
> 
> Sorry for the whinging... I'm having a low day :(
> 
> Xxx

Argh how annoying! Please don't be sorry, that's what we are all here for! I hope that something starts happening soon for you sparkle. I understand how frustrated you must be! I can't believe there is still a faint line! You have a blood test today don't you? I hope that your numbers are going down:( otherwise, do you just have to wait it out? I can't believe they don't have anything they can give you to hurry this process along.. So painful! 

That's such a great amount of embryos! 

My official test date is next Monday. The 26th I believe it is. So I'll see if I start spotting before then, I always get a bit before my blood test usually. Not last FET though, and I'm on the same amount of progesterone so maybe not. We'll see :) 

Good luck with your blood test :hugs:


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you've been having a nice wknd :) I completely understand why you want to wait until your blood test, I was a complete POAS addict before ivf but when I got the bfn at 6dp5dt and was so heartbroken, I vowed not to test so early again. I also don't know whether it was a good thing testing at 9dp5dt and being so over the moon getting a bfp only for it to all end so quickly :cry: maybe it would've been better if I didn't know...
> 
> When is your OTD? Miracle when is your OTD?
> 
> Good memory hun :winkwink: I have at least 2 hatching blasts, the other 3 are also blasts but I can't remember what kind... You're right that we wouldn't want to go ahead with a cycle if our chances would be reduced. I had a little cramping and the tiniest bit of spotting this morning and was really happy as I thought AF was on the way, but still nothing :growlmad: and still a faint line on my test this morning. I'm really thinking we're gonna have to wait a cycle to try again, and that's if my cycle ever even starts! So confused and a bit sad, just want this to end so I can move on...
> 
> Sorry for the whinging... I'm having a low day :(
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Argh how annoying! Please don't be sorry, that's what we are all here for! I hope that something starts happening soon for you sparkle. I understand how frustrated you must be! I can't believe there is still a faint line! You have a blood test today don't you? I hope that your numbers are going down:( otherwise, do you just have to wait it out? I can't believe they don't have anything they can give you to hurry this process along.. So painful!
> 
> That's such a great amount of embryos!
> 
> My official test date is next Monday. The 26th I believe it is. So I'll see if I start spotting before then, I always get a bit before my blood test usually. Not last FET though, and I'm on the same amount of progesterone so maybe not. We'll see :)
> 
> Good luck with your blood test :hugs:Click to expand...

Today I am 4dp5dt. 11 days after my trigger shot. I tested tonight and the two lines are still there. Very visible :confused: No lighter or darker than last night. All the same. I was reading and some women can have their trigger in the system as long as 14 days. I don't have sore boobs or cramping!!! Nothing! Nada!

:dust::dust::dust: for all of you!!!!! All of you will be in my prayers!!!:hugs:


----------



## eveclo

How did your blood test go Sparkle? Any lower numbers? Been thinking of you x


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello girls. Thanks God I found this place to vent a little bit I woke up this morning and of course Tested again to see if my trigger shot was completely out! The second line faded out considerably from the last test and now is very light. I still can see it well but is faint In the afternoon I can say I am 5dp5dt and I wish I could say this faint line was my real BFP. It sucks that my body metabolize the trigger so slow 12 days to be completely gone Really??? Getting closer to the finish line is so scary](*,)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Eve, my hcg has gone up but only to 118 :( it still means of course that it's not viable but it also means more waiting. I just want this to be over so I can move on :cry: I'm actually considering taking a break for a couple of months, I want a baby so bad but I just feel like it's not going to happen and it will just be more pain and heartbreak.

I've got to go back again on Thursday for another blood test :dohh: and if my levels haven't gone down then an ultrasound on Friday. They only mentioned it as a small possibility but I'm really anxious that it could be an ectopic... :cry:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks Eve, my hcg has gone up but only to 118 :( it still means of course that it's not viable but it also means more waiting. I just want this to be over so I can move on :cry: I'm actually considering taking a break for a couple of months, I want a baby so bad but I just feel like it's not going to happen and it will just be more pain and heartbreak.
> 
> I've got to go back again on Thursday for another blood test :dohh: and if my levels haven't gone down then an ultrasound on Friday. They only mentioned it as a small possibility but I'm really anxious that it could be an ectopic... :cry:

Geez that's a big jump though... How frustrating and my goodness I hope it's not ectopic! How do they find out if it is? 

Sparkle, I completely understand the feeling of wanting it now. You know, you try naturally for so long and then have an answer as to why it hasn't happened and then how you can fix it,so you want that as soon as possible. And there's nothing wrong with that, you just want what everyone else can have without even thinking about it! If you're feeling down & stressed then maybe a little break could help? Your embies are still going to be there in a few months time? Maybe all this future muma needs is to regroup and get a bit of her strength back. I know I am a little bit excited for an ivf break if this one doesn't work. It starts to consume you and takes a bit of a toll on your relationship. See how you feel after your second blood test, but I can highly recommend being in a stressless state of mind for the benefit of both you & those little frosties:) 

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I hope you have some more answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much Eve :hugs:

I spoke to a nurse at my clinic and she told me to come in for a blood test tomorrow morning instead of Thursday just to help ease my mind. She said they don't think it's ectopic as my progesterone has dropped so they think AF should come soon, it made me feel a little better but at the same time they've been telling me for a week now that it should happen soon so who knows... Apparently it can be hard to tell if it's ectopic at this early a stage as there may not be anything on the ultrasound but they said they will send me anyway on Thursday if my hcg hasn't gone down tomorrow.

Haven't told DH that I'm thinking I might want to take a break for a couple of months. I know he'll be really disappointed :( you're right I definitely need to get my strength back I guess I'm just scared that I might have the same result again, at the same though am I just delaying the inevitable... I guess I don't need to decide now, this pregnancy hasn't even ended yet and we might have to take at least a 1 cycle break anyway.

Eve I really want to ask you all the time "how are you feeling?" "Any signs?" etc but I can tell you don't really want to think about it too much so I'm not going to ask, just know that I'm any thinking of you and wishing all the best for you and anytime you do want to talk about it I definitely want to hear about it ok :hugs:

Have you started packing yet? And have you found a place or will you find one when you get there?

Xxxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks so much Eve :hugs:
> 
> I spoke to a nurse at my clinic and she told me to come in for a blood test tomorrow morning instead of Thursday just to help ease my mind. She said they don't think it's ectopic as my progesterone has dropped so they think AF should come soon, it made me feel a little better but at the same time they've been telling me for a week now that it should happen soon so who knows... Apparently it can be hard to tell if it's ectopic at this early a stage as there may not be anything on the ultrasound but they said they will send me anyway on Thursday if my hcg hasn't gone down tomorrow.
> 
> Haven't told DH that I'm thinking I might want to take a break for a couple of months. I know he'll be really disappointed :( you're right I definitely need to get my strength back I guess I'm just scared that I might have the same result again, at the same though am I just delaying the inevitable... I guess I don't need to decide now, this pregnancy hasn't even ended yet and we might have to take at least a 1 cycle break anyway.
> 
> Eve I really want to ask you all the time "how are you feeling?" "Any signs?" etc but I can tell you don't really want to think about it too much so I'm not going to ask, just know that I'm any thinking of you and wishing all the best for you and anytime you do want to talk about it I definitely want to hear about it ok :hugs:
> 
> Have you started packing yet? And have you found a place or will you find one when you get there?
> 
> Xxxx

I really hope it's not ectopic ! It's the last thing you need right now :( at least if you go in tomorrow you'll be able to know a bit more whats going on. It sounds like the nurse was quite nice :) 

You never know- this one month break may be all you need. It is scary to jump into it again, and I can completely understand your worry of this happening again. I've felt it every time we have to start over. But it's funny, this whole infertility stuff really makes you strong. My heart can take a lot more than I thought it could. Just don't forget about yourself in this whole journey. Although we do both have male factors in our baby making journey, a lot of this ivf stuff falls on us physically. I know that our husbands are there for us & also going on this journey but we have to do the injecting, and take the full of it all when it doesn't work as ultimately it's our body. But you, miss, are the most important person in this journey. So spoil yourself a little every now and then! It sounds like you need just a bit of chill time! 

Awh and thankyou, you're so sweet. I know I haven't been very chatty about this cycle. I honestly haven't really thought about it myself. My husband and I haven't really chat about this cycle apart from the fact that I've emailed the clinic down there & asked what we needed for a referral... How's that for being negative! Haha. I really am not feeling too negative, as I am not thinking in a 'bad' way... It's just I'm not thinking at all. I guess it's more to protect myself and my spirit. I am super disappointed with this cycle, but I just can't accept feeling sorry for myself. Being sad doesn't make anything happen. So I've just decided to be me, and go on with life.

I'm 6dp5dt today. Haven't tested, probably won't until Monday or Sunday (Monday is my blood test). I don't even want to go near any haha. I feel nothing different to my normal cycles, and my previous FET's. I feel like a pro at my body now, so the fact that nothing is different does make me feel like we will get a negative, although I know stranger things have happened. Other than that, I feel great except my right ovary has been hurting today, maybe excess fluid from the cycle. I'm back at work this week which also helps me not think about things! 

Well, we have a rental home down there organized starting In July. I'm getting so nervous to leave my job, leave my family & friends. I feel like its bad timing with all of this bad news, but this is our journey, so ill just take it as it comes:)

Wow I just realized how MASSIVE that message was. Better get back to work, getting the eyeballs around the office hehe. 

Thanks Sparkle, I really appreciate it. Let's keep our Chins up :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi girls- I've been reading along and cheering from the side lines!! Eve and miracle, I really hope this is it for you guys. The tww is torturously long but you are nearly there. Eve you sound like you're in a great place and are so strong! I was such an emotional roller coaster and I admire how grounded you sound. I wish you all the best for your results.

Sparkle I just wanted to jump in and share something I have heard and believe to be true (but I can't remember where I heard it or have any scientific proof behind it- so anyone feel free to let me know if I'm wrong!) but after my miscarriage, I read that the next cycle/ next 3 months afterwards you are at your most fertile. Apparently the little bit of hcg can help with implanting or something soon after. Not sure if it's true but we were successful the very next cycle after the m/c. It took months for my hcg to go back to normal. I had a d&c in the first week of jan and my next cycle (we did a successful fet) wasn't until the march. I suppose the trigger shot is hcg isn't it? So maybe there is truth there? it was also true for my sister who fell preggo 1 cycle after a m/c. I hope this gives you hope and to let you know that if you feel ready, you defn have a good chance.


----------



## eveclo

Kirs_t said:


> Hi girls- I've been reading along and cheering from the side lines!! Eve and miracle, I really hope this is it for you guys. The tww is torturously long but you are nearly there. Eve you sound like you're in a great place and are so strong! I was such an emotional roller coaster and I admire how grounded you sound. I wish you all the best for your results.
> 
> Sparkle I just wanted to jump in and share something I have heard and believe to be true (but I can't remember where I heard it or have any scientific proof behind it- so anyone feel free to let me know if I'm wrong!) but after my miscarriage, I read that the next cycle/ next 3 months afterwards you are at your most fertile. Apparently the little bit of hcg can help with implanting or something soon after. Not sure if it's true but we were successful the very next cycle after the m/c. It took months for my hcg to go back to normal. I had a d&c in the first week of jan and my next cycle (we did a successful fet) wasn't until the march. I suppose the trigger shot is hcg isn't it? So maybe there is truth there? it was also true for my sister who fell preggo 1 cycle after a m/c. I hope this gives you hope and to let you know that if you feel ready, you defn have a good chance.

Thank you K, my husband and I have kind of learnt to just expect bad news, so good news is always a very pleasant surprise! Just waiting for a little bit of it ;)

and yay! all of that information seems to point that the HCG can help. I have read that some women do have HCG injections as well to aid implantation, i believe it was one of the ladies on this forum actually? I may be wrong. 

Sparkle time is coming next cycle, I have a very strong feeling. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babypizazz

[/QUOTE]Thank you K, my husband and I have kind of learnt to just expect bad news, so good news is always a very pleasant surprise! Just waiting for a little bit of it ;)

and yay! all of that information seems to point that the HCG can help. I have read that some women do have HCG injections as well to aid implantation, i believe it was one of the ladies on this forum actually? I may be wrong. 

Sparkle time is coming next cycle, I have a very strong feeling. :happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE]

Eve, I've also been reading along cheering for you all to get a BFP! I understand how hard it is to go through cycle after cycle..... Keep strong by not testing. The cycle I got pregnant I went for my blood test and they took so damn long with my results I was just about to do the pee test!!! I did it anyway after the call just so I could see the two lines :happydance:

Sparkle, it's always good to have a break in between cycles. It does take a toll on your body. The other thing I had done was a endometrial biopsy which tests your natural killer cells (which is basically your little lady bits kicking the crap out of anything that comes near it). Mine were slightly elevated so my OB put me on antibiotics and I was on steroids until I was almost 13 weeks.... I can't say what did the trick... My husband still thinks it was our frozen popsicle (we had one fresh and one frozen put back in) but whatever it was, I'm eternally grateful.

I wish you all the best of luck and hope you all get positive news very soon! :hugs::flower:


----------



## eveclo

Thank you K, my husband and I have kind of learnt to just expect bad news, so good news is always a very pleasant surprise! Just waiting for a little bit of it ;)

and yay! all of that information seems to point that the HCG can help. I have read that some women do have HCG injections as well to aid implantation, i believe it was one of the ladies on this forum actually? I may be wrong. 

Sparkle time is coming next cycle, I have a very strong feeling. :happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE]

Eve, I've also been reading along cheering for you all to get a BFP! I understand how hard it is to go through cycle after cycle..... Keep strong by not testing. The cycle I got pregnant I went for my blood test and they took so damn long with my results I was just about to do the pee test!!! I did it anyway after the call just so I could see the two lines :happydance:

Sparkle, it's always good to have a break in between cycles. It does take a toll on your body. The other thing I had done was a endometrial biopsy which tests your natural killer cells (which is basically your little lady bits kicking the crap out of anything that comes near it). Mine were slightly elevated so my OB put me on antibiotics and I was on steroids until I was almost 13 weeks.... I can't say what did the trick... My husband still thinks it was our frozen popsicle (we had one fresh and one frozen put back in) but whatever it was, I'm eternally grateful.

I wish you all the best of luck and hope you all get positive news very soon! :hugs::flower:[/QUOTE]

I want to get my NKC tested too if this cycle fails! I just cannot fathom why it isn't working, since our 'infertility' is meant to be male factor. There has to be something sneaky going on in there. After our first ivf cycle, I came out with a rash over christmas (during the 2ww) that just smashed my body. I had it for about 2 weeks and ended up in hospital. They thought I may have had lupus or something but my tests all came back clear. It was an immune thing, almost like my body going completely crazy after having the EPU & ET. So I'm just not sure whether that may have had something to do with it & my body is just rejecting everything after my immune system had to kick in. I had chronic urticaria... Which is an autoimmune issue. Ahh, too much to think about!


Congratulations on your pregnancy, I hope everything is going smoothly:)


----------



## babypizazz

Thanks Eve! Getting bigger every day.... And he is kicking up a storm...

I would definitely suggest getting the NK test done. An Endo biopsy also increases your chances of pregnancy for the next 3 months... They scratch up your lining which apparently helps implantation. Good luck!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much everyone for all your kind words and support :) I'm feeling better tonight, a bit more positive, I seem to have a bit of a downward spiral though after every blood test so we'll see how I'm feeling tomorrow :wacko:

Kris_t thank you so much for reminding me of that! I have definitely heard that before but I guess my mind has been going so crazy that I forgot, I'm now thinking maybe we should try again as soon as we can... Lucky I didn't mention anything to DH :winkwink: I'm sure I will feel ready to go again when the time comes and I'm probably not in the best frame of mind to be making decisions that I don't need to make just yet. Your success definitely gives me hope.

Thanks babypizazz! 1 of my GFs had the NKC test done as she's had 2 miscarriages, I don't think my clinic does them but I could definitely get it done somewhere else. Do you mind me asking if you had it done because of previous losses or was it another reason? Also I've heard about it as both a blood test and a biopsy, does anyone know what the difference is? Congrats on your growing little bean, when is your due date, mustn't be long now?

Eve, you're right the nurse was really nice to me today, maybe she's not so bad after all (same nurse who told me bluntly to talk to a counsellor if I was having trouble sleeping as I was anxious about morning injections...). I'm so impressed by how strong you are, I've always been a bit of an emotional and anxious person so it's been hard but I think I'm doing ok (most of the time haha). Had a nice dinner with hubby tonight and then some gelato so I'm taking your advice about spoiling myself already :winkwink: 

I know exactly what you mean about protecting yourself and I completely understand, also I don't think there is anything wrong with being prepared and emailing the new clinic, it makes us feel better to have backups and contingency plans. Personally i don't believe that having positive or negative thoughts will influence the outcome, all it means is that you will have an amazing surprise when you test!

It definitely sounds like immune testing could be a good avenue especially if you've had autoimmune issues in the past, and the endo scratch is also something that I've heard of having good results. My dr did one when I had my hysteroscopy done in December, it didn't make a difference at the time but I think that's cos we need ivf with our morphology issues. 

I'll let you know how I go tomorrow xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks so much everyone for all your kind words and support :) I'm feeling better tonight, a bit more positive, I seem to have a bit of a downward spiral though after every blood test so we'll see how I'm feeling tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> Kris_t thank you so much for reminding me of that! I have definitely heard that before but I guess my mind has been going so crazy that I forgot, I'm now thinking maybe we should try again as soon as we can... Lucky I didn't mention anything to DH :winkwink: I'm sure I will feel ready to go again when the time comes and I'm probably not in the best frame of mind to be making decisions that I don't need to make just yet. Your success definitely gives me hope.
> 
> Thanks babypizazz! 1 of my GFs had the NKC test done as she's had 2 miscarriages, I don't think my clinic does them but I could definitely get it done somewhere else. Do you mind me asking if you had it done because of previous losses or was it another reason? Also I've heard about it as both a blood test and a biopsy, does anyone know what the difference is? Congrats on your growing little bean, when is your due date, mustn't be long now?
> 
> Eve, you're right the nurse was really nice to me today, maybe she's not so bad after all (same nurse who told me bluntly to talk to a counsellor if I was having trouble sleeping as I was anxious about morning injections...). I'm so impressed by how strong you are, I've always been a bit of an emotional and anxious person so it's been hard but I think I'm doing ok (most of the time haha). Had a nice dinner with hubby tonight and then some gelato so I'm taking your advice about spoiling myself already :winkwink:
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about protecting yourself and I completely understand, also I don't think there is anything wrong with being prepared and emailing the new clinic, it makes us feel better to have backups and contingency plans. Personally i don't believe that having positive or negative thoughts will influence the outcome, all it means is that you will have an amazing surprise when you test!
> 
> It definitely sounds like immune testing could be a good avenue especially if you've had autoimmune issues in the past, and the endo scratch is also something that I've heard of having good results. My dr did one when I had my hysteroscopy done in December, it didn't make a difference at the time but I think that's cos we need ivf with our morphology issues.
> 
> I'll let you know how I go tomorrow xxx

Good on you! Sounds like its a well deserved treat. And thankyou! We'll see how everything turns up. I feel like a lightbulb went off in my head last night in regards to that rash. Now to find a doctor that can help me. Joy! 

Good luck! Ill be thinking of you


----------



## babypizazz

Hey Sparkle, I had it done because we had "unexplained" infertility, no losses to speak of.... Although my OB liked to point out that my eggs were probably bad quality because of my age (I'm 39) and my husband had less than impressive sperm results.... I did have very short cycles so doing IVF was great for my progesterone. My progesterone when I fell preggo was crazy high but I was also doing the pregnyl shots rather than crinone.. They did the biopsy on me which is also the endo scratch. I hadn't heard of a blood test for it and probably a good thing 'cause I would have opted for that.... 

I hit 28 weeks on Friday so not too long to go now....


----------



## eveclo

Anxiously awaiting to hear how your results went sparkle! I hope things are going down !


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hcg has gone up to 194... wtf is going on :growlmad:

They've told me to go get an ultrasound tomorrow at the early pregnancy assessment unit at the RPA, they said there is a very good chance they won't be able to see anything as it's so early, so I'm not sure if they're just sending me to help ease my mind or what... Hmmm this is really frustrating! 

Thanks for checking in on me Eve :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Hcg has gone up to 194... wtf is going on :growlmad:
> 
> They've told me to go get an ultrasound tomorrow at the early pregnancy assessment unit at the RPA, they said there is a very good chance they won't be able to see anything as it's so early, so I'm not sure if they're just sending me to help ease my mind or what... Hmmm this is really frustrating!
> 
> Thanks for checking in on me Eve :hugs:

what on earth is going on? I hope you are OK!!! This is just getting ridiculous.. I hope the ultrasound can help them work out how to help you...

Let me know how you go tomorrow, i'll be sending positive vibes from Brissy :blush: Do they still think it could be ectopic? Are you having any pain?

I'll be 7dp5dt tomorrow, and I know that if i did a test it would probably be accurate. I really just want to wait until our blood test on Monday, but then i remembered i would be at work, so i don't know how well i would do..considering i work in an office of about 8 of us, and we are all so close! I might call in sick just to have the whole day to be a sad sack haha. PLUS- my husband goes away on Monday until Friday for work. So i have the WHOLE week to be an absolute wreck by myself. Just such bad timing. Or, I could test on Sunday and just get it over and done with. By then I would be 11dp5dt which is definitely far enough to get a real result. If it's negative theres basically no chance it will be positive. Too many decisions to make, not enough time in my days to make them ;) :dohh:

I have been going absolutely crazy looking at immune issues on the internet and i am becoming so certain that this is a problem for us. I am going to be super persistent and take control when we end up doing our next cycle, but we have just spent too much already on IVF for me to feel comfortable doing it again straight away. 

Sorry for having a massive rant! Sometimes I just feel like you / you ladies are the only ones that really understand! :)xx and SPARKLE, good luck again.


----------



## Sparkle_13

I know it's ridiculous huh! Excuse my French buts it's a total mind f**k! I think they think an ectopic is a possibility but not necessarily likely. I just find it so confusing cos they keep saying any day now I'll start bleeding and "we should start to see your hcg go down at your next test" but it just doesn't happen... It's not like I'm deluding myself that it could be viable it's just that I thought when it was over it would be over and as usual they only give me info as things come up so I never feel like I've prepared myself. 

I've been having quite a bit of cramping and have felt like AF is on her way since Sunday but it just doesn't happen...

Oh that sucks hun that your hubby will be away all week, although I think it sucks cos you won't get to celebrate with him :winkwink: I know that you didn't want to test early but if I was you I would test on Sunday morning that way you and hubby will get the result together. If you wait till Monday though then I think taking the day off is a great idea, treat yourself to something nice :flower: On the off chance that you don't get good news maybe you could let someone else close to you know just so you can have some support while DH is away?

I didn't think you were ranting but either way no need to apologise, I do the same thing and you're right that's what we're here for :hugs:

Thanks for the positive vibes, I'm sending sticky ones right back at ya xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> I know it's ridiculous huh! Excuse my French buts it's a total mind f**k! I think they think an ectopic is a possibility but not necessarily likely. I just find it so confusing cos they keep saying any day now I'll start bleeding and "we should start to see your hcg go down at your next test" but it just doesn't happen... It's not like I'm deluding myself that it could be viable it's just that I thought when it was over it would be over and as usual they only give me info as things come up so I never feel like I've prepared myself.
> 
> I've been having quite a bit of cramping and have felt like AF is on her way since Sunday but it just doesn't happen...
> 
> Oh that sucks hun that your hubby will be away all week, although I think it sucks cos you won't get to celebrate with him :winkwink: I know that you didn't want to test early but if I was you I would test on Sunday morning that way you and hubby will get the result together. If you wait till Monday though then I think taking the day off is a great idea, treat yourself to something nice :flower: On the off chance that you don't get good news maybe you could let someone else close to you know just so you can have some support while DH is away?
> 
> I didn't think you were ranting but either way no need to apologise, I do the same thing and you're right that's what we're here for :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the positive vibes, I'm sending sticky ones right back at ya xxx

Yep, you're right. It's like they are acting like they know how it all works and put false hope into you and then when things don't go as planned they cover their bums by saying next time! I just can't understand why it would be going up? So you're not having any spotting at all? I'm guessing the pregnancy tests would all still be a positive... Geez this is just ridiculous I actually can't even fathom it in my brain? 

You're right, I think I'll just go and buy a FRER on Sunday and do the test and just have the day to be a sook, and then by Monday ill be fine. IF I need to sook :winkwink: I literally feel not one symptom my boobs have even stopped hurting, haha :dohh: To be completely honest I am really happy that I will be looking into a new doctor and everything, so that is giving me a little more hope, although I did read an article saying that after 5 ivfs your chances go down heaps, and this was our '4th' transfer. So we'll see. 

Thank you for the sticky vibes! I definitely need Em' xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

I know that's the most frustrating thing that I keep expecting it to be over soon and then when it's not they say ok but it'll be soon. Just in the hospital waiting room now. I have been having a little spotting since Sunday that comes and goes, but that's it. 

I don't think it means anything that you haven't had any symptoms, I think that's pretty normal and you shouldn't take it as a bad sign. 

If it doesn't work out though I agree with you that it's great you're seeing another dr, I think a 2nd opinion is definitely in order, a fresh set of eyes may be just what you need. And I wouldn't worry to much about those statistics your still quite young, also I think the fact that you've done 4 transfers but that the dr didn't do anything different needs to be taken into account. Also I wonder if with your first transfers as they weren't 5 day if that has made a difference. Sorry if none of that made sense I'm on my phone. I'll update you later although unfortunately I'm very much expecting that they won't be able to tell me much...

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> I know that's the most frustrating thing that I keep expecting it to be over soon and then when it's not they say ok but it'll be soon. Just in the hospital waiting room now. I have been having a little spotting since Sunday that comes and goes, but that's it.
> 
> I don't think it means anything that you haven't had any symptoms, I think that's pretty normal and you shouldn't take it as a bad sign.
> 
> If it doesn't work out though I agree with you that it's great you're seeing another dr, I think a 2nd opinion is definitely in order, a fresh set of eyes may be just what you need. And I wouldn't worry to much about those statistics your still quite young, also I think the fact that you've done 4 transfers but that the dr didn't do anything different needs to be taken into account. Also I wonder if with your first transfers as they weren't 5 day if that has made a difference. Sorry if none of that made sense I'm on my phone. I'll update you later although unfortunately I'm very much expecting that they won't be able to tell me much...
> 
> Xxx

I will make sure I keep you updated over this forum/I want to be kept updated with your journey:) 

All of that definately makes sense. It's just a scary thought to think if I could have my own babies, or at least carry them. 

I hope your ultrasound is going ok, I assume its this afternoon?? I think I'm getting a little bit of bleeding today, i realized I am 8dp5dt. So 13 dpo.. Sounds about right. We'll see what happens :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Some spotting and bleeding at 13dpo could be implantation? You're on quite a high dose of progesterone right so surely it would be more likely that than breakthrough bleeding. My fingers and toes are crossed for you hun :flower:

So what a morning! I arrived at the hospital just before 8am, 1st I saw a midwife who said it's probably too early to see anything but sent me off for an ultrasound anyway, in the ultrasound the tech said they couldn't see anything in my uterus but this was not a surprise this early and especially with my low hcg level. They did find something though on my left side and it was really painful when she was poking around there, they're not sure what it is but the midwife then got the registrar who thought it might be an ectopic and was thinking we should do a laparoscopy! Scary! Luckily she then called in the gynaecologist who went through everything again and thought it could be a few things but she's leaning towards possibly some blood from my retrieval in the cavity around my ovary that has clumped together and formed a clot (this should hopefully go away on its own), another alternative is it could be an infection from my retrieval (so they gave me antibiotics just in case of this), or it could be a cyst, or it could be an ectopic. She wants me to wait a bit and go back in a week for another ultrasound or rush straight to emergency if my pain gets any worse or anything else changes. They were all really wonderful and caring and they put so much time into me (I was there for 4 hours!) but unfortunately they just can't tell me much and we just have to continue to wait and see :dohh:

At least I'm feeling a bit better emotionally today, not sure why, I guess I'm just getting used to not really knowing what's going on haha

Sorry for the essay :blush:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Some spotting and bleeding at 13dpo could be implantation? You're on quite a high dose of progesterone right so surely it would be more likely that than breakthrough bleeding. My fingers and toes are crossed for you hun :flower:
> 
> So what a morning! I arrived at the hospital just before 8am, 1st I saw a midwife who said it's probably too early to see anything but sent me off for an ultrasound anyway, in the ultrasound the tech said they couldn't see anything in my uterus but this was not a surprise this early and especially with my low hcg level. They did find something though on my left side and it was really painful when she was poking around there, they're not sure what it is but the midwife then got the registrar who thought it might be an ectopic and was thinking we should do a laparoscopy! Scary! Luckily she then called in the gynaecologist who went through everything again and thought it could be a few things but she's leaning towards possibly some blood from my retrieval in the cavity around my ovary that has clumped together and formed a clot (this should hopefully go away on its own), another alternative is it could be an infection from my retrieval (so they gave me antibiotics just in case of this), or it could be a cyst, or it could be an ectopic. She wants me to wait a bit and go back in a week for another ultrasound or rush straight to emergency if my pain gets any worse or anything else changes. They were all really wonderful and caring and they put so much time into me (I was there for 4 hours!) but unfortunately they just can't tell me much and we just have to continue to wait and see :dohh:
> 
> At least I'm feeling a bit better emotionally today, not sure why, I guess I'm just getting used to not really knowing what's going on haha
> 
> Sorry for the essay :blush:

It's a bit late for implantation though I think... :( I will hold onto that wishful thought though for a while! Hehe.

That's great that all the nurses were so nice & caring. You've been through a lot the past few months!!! Well deserved. 

Ouch!! This all sounds painful. Will they do another ultrasound soon to check if there is any growth or anything in that area? 

I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better emotionally. It's weird how this ivf business works... You kind of just learn to accept things and roll with the punches. It's what you have to do to keep sane. Or you run the risk of becoming completely loco! Hehe. 

I am seriously hoping it is not ectopic. I just can't understand why your HCG goes up? So much confusion. I guess that's why I'm not a doctor! :dohh:

Thanks for updating! It's funny I actually get quite nervous to read what you've written in case it's something really bad & ill feel horrible and want to help but I know I can't! This is why I can't even watch the Voice- I tear up when someone gets rejected or bad news haha! Constantly worrying for everyone. Eh, well at least you know someone on here is thinking of you haha :flower:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Ohhh you are way to cute! That's so sweet honey and I feel the same about you :hugs:

Talking about getting teary during TV shows, you don't happen to watch Offspring do you? Omg talk about a tear jerker! I was actually physically sobbing during the final episode last season, and the cried pretty much the whole 1st episode of the new season, last night was the 2nd episode and I think I only got teary a couple of times haha! I'm such a baby, DH thinks it's pretty funny :haha:

They just said to come back next Thursday for another ultrasound, but if my pain gets any worse to go straight in. Exactly like you said though I'm trying to just relax and let it be so I don't go completely crazy :wacko: there is nothing more I can do now other than be super vigilant 

Nah I disagree I don't think it's too late for implantation, also they say IVFers often implant late :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Ohhh you are way to cute! That's so sweet honey and I feel the same about you :hugs:
> 
> Talking about getting teary during TV shows, you don't happen to watch Offspring do you? Omg talk about a tear jerker! I was actually physically sobbing during the final episode last season, and the cried pretty much the whole 1st episode of the new season, last night was the 2nd episode and I think I only got teary a couple of times haha! I'm such a baby, DH thinks it's pretty funny :haha:
> 
> They just said to come back next Thursday for another ultrasound, but if my pain gets any worse to go straight in. Exactly like you said though I'm trying to just relax and let it be so I don't go completely crazy :wacko: there is nothing more I can do now other than be super vigilant
> 
> Nah I disagree I don't think it's too late for implantation, also they say IVFers often implant late :winkwink:
> 
> Xxx

I actually don't! Is it worth watching? The adverts look good but I haven't watched the previous series so I'm worried ill have no clue as to what is going on? I might track down the last series and start to watch it. I was really into that love child show when it was on & I loved puberty blues too, so I would love a show to get into! Plus, tears are just a bonus I think- hehe. My husband cracks up every time any of those shows are on, he always leans over to have a look at my eyes, it's hard because even when I'm not crying ill get accussed of it anyways haha :winkwink:

Just look after yourself, and make sure you get help if you do have more pain :( 

Oh woohoo ;) well in that case ill keep my confidence up a little. :) thanks sparkle xxxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yeah you definitely have to watch at least the last season, I think it would be hard to get into if you started from now. It's really good though, pretty kooky but good :winkwink:

That is so funny you sound exactly like DH and me, I cry during pretty much anything including in like suspense/action movies when I'm scared of what's going to happen :roll:, but especially anything sad and DH is always checking to see if I'm crying and asking "are you crying?" Even when I'm not too haha

Xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Have you decided if your going to test hun? Any fun plans for the wknd to keep you distracted?

I've had a bit of light to medium AF since yesterday so it might be over soon, it's such a strange feeling hoping that it ends soon because of course I know it would never be anything but at the same time it feels so weird to think that... That probably doesn't make any sense, I think I'm overtired. Bedtime me thinks

Let me know if any updates Eve and have a great wknd everyone xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Have you decided if your going to test hun? Any fun plans for the wknd to keep you distracted?
> 
> I've had a bit of light to medium AF since yesterday so it might be over soon, it's such a strange feeling hoping that it ends soon because of course I know it would never be anything but at the same time it feels so weird to think that... That probably doesn't make any sense, I think I'm overtired. Bedtime me thinks
> 
> Let me know if any updates Eve and have a great wknd everyone xxx

I got my period today!! I am going to text my doctor tomorrow. But I just woke up this morning and the bleeding was a lot more (just the same as last cycles), and then tonight even more so. So we are out... Although we kind of both knew, we are still disappointed but you just can't do any more. 

Well, I'm glad that you're getting a little more something... Maybe this time we will be in sync with cycles... Hehe. 

Sorry I haven't updated sooner, had a crazy day at work & then I came home and ate pizza. Well deserved I think. :winkwink:

Next steps for us, I'll hopefully talk to our current doctor about getting a possible test done on my NK cells, although she has never brought this up so I'm nervous for her reaction, as I've heard some people say a lot of doctors aren't a fan or believe in immune issues. It's all about waiting now, especially since we are going down to one wage for a while, I don't think it's a good time to be dipping into even more of our savings. Plus we bought a car probably should pay that off first now. :) 

Ahh, it's so amazing to think if i were to tell myself back in September when our ivf journey began that we would still be here and have had 4 embryo transfers and not one had stuck of even semi stuck, I would never have believed it! Hopefully our luck changes, we aren't bad people :) and good things happen to good people eventually, just got to keep our heads up.

Have a good weekend Sparkle, I hope AF treats you kindly. We are going to spend some time with friends and family. My good friend has asked me to look after her 15 month old on Sunday (as I often do when she needs someone), and when she asked today I did feel like my heart sunk a little, just because it kind of hurts me and my husband when we spend time with him and realize we may never 'have' this. But I realized my life can't just stop for this anymore. My life is wonderful. Although some days I don't feel this way, I have to remember that this is not everything, just a small part: it's not over until its over. Thanks for listening to me. Or reading me... Haha :winkwink: xxx


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Have you decided if your going to test hun? Any fun plans for the wknd to keep you distracted?
> 
> I've had a bit of light to medium AF since yesterday so it might be over soon, it's such a strange feeling hoping that it ends soon because of course I know it would never be anything but at the same time it feels so weird to think that... That probably doesn't make any sense, I think I'm overtired. Bedtime me thinks
> 
> Let me know if any updates Eve and have a great wknd everyone xxx
> 
> I got my period today!! I am going to text my doctor tomorrow. But I just woke up this morning and the bleeding was a lot more (just the same as last cycles), and then tonight even more so. So we are out... Although we kind of both knew, we are still disappointed but you just can't do any more.
> 
> Well, I'm glad that you're getting a little more something... Maybe this time we will be in sync with cycles... Hehe.
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, had a crazy day at work & then I came home and ate pizza. Well deserved I think. :winkwink:
> 
> Next steps for us, I'll hopefully talk to our current doctor about getting a possible test done on my NK cells, although she has never brought this up so I'm nervous for her reaction, as I've heard some people say a lot of doctors aren't a fan or believe in immune issues. It's all about waiting now, especially since we are going down to one wage for a while, I don't think it's a good time to be dipping into even more of our savings. Plus we bought a car probably should pay that off first now. :)
> 
> Ahh, it's so amazing to think if i were to tell myself back in September when our ivf journey began that we would still be here and have had 4 embryo transfers and not one had stuck of even semi stuck, I would never have believed it! Hopefully our luck changes, we aren't bad people :) and good things happen to good people eventually, just got to keep our heads up.
> 
> Have a good weekend Sparkle, I hope AF treats you kindly. We are going to spend some time with friends and family. My good friend has asked me to look after her 15 month old on Sunday (as I often do when she needs someone), and when she asked today I did feel like my heart sunk a little, just because it kind of hurts me and my husband when we spend time with him and realize we may never 'have' this. But I realized my life can't just stop for this anymore. My life is wonderful. Although some days I don't feel this way, I have to remember that this is not everything, just a small part: it's not over until its over. Thanks for listening to me. Or reading me... Haha :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...


Ohhh Eveclo... you made me cry now... I wish I was so positive as you are!!!! You really must have a very good soul! Enjoy your marriage and your friends and when you have the financial resources to try again... Just do it!!! 
I understand your feelings and could never imagine it would be so difficult to have a baby... Here I am, after a tube removed, 2 failed IUIs, I failed IVF and current on the last day of my 2nd IVF cycle... I just came back from my blood test... Results this afternoon. 
This morning when I woke up, I tested again and the HPT showed a lighter second line... for me, that was a sign of a chemical pregnancy... It was a message saying: You got close to have your baby, but still not this time. 
Talked to my husband and this is our last shot. If it doesn't work, we don't have the financial resources to do it again... Deep inside, I think this is over, but I will update the status of my Beta this afternoon. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## eveclo

MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Have you decided if your going to test hun? Any fun plans for the wknd to keep you distracted?
> 
> I've had a bit of light to medium AF since yesterday so it might be over soon, it's such a strange feeling hoping that it ends soon because of course I know it would never be anything but at the same time it feels so weird to think that... That probably doesn't make any sense, I think I'm overtired. Bedtime me thinks
> 
> Let me know if any updates Eve and have a great wknd everyone xxx
> 
> I got my period today!! I am going to text my doctor tomorrow. But I just woke up this morning and the bleeding was a lot more (just the same as last cycles), and then tonight even more so. So we are out... Although we kind of both knew, we are still disappointed but you just can't do any more.
> 
> Well, I'm glad that you're getting a little more something... Maybe this time we will be in sync with cycles... Hehe.
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, had a crazy day at work & then I came home and ate pizza. Well deserved I think. :winkwink:
> 
> Next steps for us, I'll hopefully talk to our current doctor about getting a possible test done on my NK cells, although she has never brought this up so I'm nervous for her reaction, as I've heard some people say a lot of doctors aren't a fan or believe in immune issues. It's all about waiting now, especially since we are going down to one wage for a while, I don't think it's a good time to be dipping into even more of our savings. Plus we bought a car probably should pay that off first now. :)
> 
> Ahh, it's so amazing to think if i were to tell myself back in September when our ivf journey began that we would still be here and have had 4 embryo transfers and not one had stuck of even semi stuck, I would never have believed it! Hopefully our luck changes, we aren't bad people :) and good things happen to good people eventually, just got to keep our heads up.
> 
> Have a good weekend Sparkle, I hope AF treats you kindly. We are going to spend some time with friends and family. My good friend has asked me to look after her 15 month old on Sunday (as I often do when she needs someone), and when she asked today I did feel like my heart sunk a little, just because it kind of hurts me and my husband when we spend time with him and realize we may never 'have' this. But I realized my life can't just stop for this anymore. My life is wonderful. Although some days I don't feel this way, I have to remember that this is not everything, just a small part: it's not over until its over. Thanks for listening to me. Or reading me... Haha :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh Eveclo... you made me cry now... I wish I was so positive as you are!!!! You really must have a very good soul! Enjoy your marriage and your friends and when you have the financial resources to try again... Just do it!!!
> I understand your feelings and could never imagine it would be so difficult to have a baby... Here I am, after a tube removed, 2 failed IUIs, I failed IVF and current on the last day of my 2nd IVF cycle... I just came back from my blood test... Results this afternoon.
> This morning when I woke up, I tested again and the HPT showed a lighter second line... for me, that was a sign of a chemical pregnancy... It was a message saying: You got close to have your baby, but still not this time.
> Talked to my husband and this is our last shot. If it doesn't work, we don't have the financial resources to do it again... Deep inside, I think this is over, but I will update the status of my Beta this afternoon.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

This journey is just so full of ups and downs. Those ups, of knowing you have a possible baby inside of you & the 2 weeks of waiting anxiously, trying to be careful & not doing anything to harm them. I used to even try not to sneeze, in fear of hurting the embies! 

I am hoping your beta brings beautiful news. Please let me know. I hope that everything works out for you also. I'm sure in the next few years, they will come up with something... And the success rate will be even higher. For now, I will wait, and see what happens. 

My husband and I spent 2 hours last night playing UNO. I need to get this back. He's been so on the back burner for too long, it's time for me to find us again. We have such a solid relationship but man I have been a cow lately! I hate being this person. Snappy and sad. Today I feel better though. Beginning of a new chapter, we'll see where it takes us. Good luck miracle :) :hugs:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh Eve I'm so so sorry my heart just sunk for you :hugs: this is just so hard but as always you are so amazing and strong. I know it will happen for you, I wish so bad it was now though. You are so right that a break to rejuvenate yourselves and your relationship is a good idea and is much deserved and then hopefully when you get back into it you will be refreshed and ready to go again. 

If your dr doesn't believe in nk testing I think she should at least refer you to someone who can do it cos she doesn't seem to have come up with anything else to try. Maybe ask her about the DNA frag test for DH as well, as that's something you could do now. Then when your ready to see your new dr you could ask about a change in protocol and an endo scratch. Also there is limited clinics that do it but there is assisted hatching, pgd and even further immune testing (there is 1 specialist in Sydney Dr Matthias who follows Dr Beers protocols if you want to google it).

You are such a lovely person and you really don't deserve this but I am absolutely positive you will be successful soon. Look after yourself this wknd and spoil yourself you deserve it :hugs:

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

One other thing honey have they tested your amh?


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> One other thing honey have they tested your amh?

I did have that done when we had our first appointment, and I can't remember the exact number but she said it was fantastic. I think it was 30ish. 
Is that like your ovarian reserve? 



Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh Eve I'm so so sorry my heart just sunk for you :hugs: this is just so hard but as always you are so amazing and strong. I know it will happen for you, I wish so bad it was now though. You are so right that a break to rejuvenate yourselves and your relationship is a good idea and is much deserved and then hopefully when you get back into it you will be refreshed and ready to go again.
> 
> If your dr doesn't believe in nk testing I think she should at least refer you to someone who can do it cos she doesn't seem to have come up with anything else to try. Maybe ask her about the DNA frag test for DH as well, as that's something you could do now. Then when your ready to see your new dr you could ask about a change in protocol and an endo scratch. Also there is limited clinics that do it but there is assisted hatching, pgd and even further immune testing (there is 1 specialist in Sydney Dr Matthias who follows Dr Beers protocols if you want to google it).
> 
> You are such a lovely person and you really don't deserve this but I am absolutely positive you will be successful soon. Look after yourself this wknd and spoil yourself you deserve it :hugs:
> 
> Xxxxxxxx

Thanks for that lovely! Lots of great ideas for further testing. We ended up seeing a family friend of my husbands today, who is into astrology and charting. She doesn't know about our situation at all, as my mother in law is very into keeping things secret. She had done our charts and saw frustration around wanting children/ not being able to have them, and that they weren't in our chart for the now. However, they were in my husbands chart either for him or someone close, so I'm thinking it might be his sister/my sister in law who is getting married in September. Fingers crossed because I want to be an auntie! :) I'm not sure if you believe in that kind of stuff, but a lot of the chart had a lot of other positive things about life direction & our happy marriage. Apparently we have one of the most compatible charts that she has ever done. That's gotta make you feel good. :) 

Thanks for your positivity sparkle. It will happen. Just need some more testing and feel 100% confident with a new doctor before investing again. It just hurts the heart too much. I'm surprisingly fine. My husband said he's proud of me, so that's nice. 

How is everything with you?! Has AF continued? Mine is ridiculous and painful! Hope all is well:) xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Yes your AMH is an indication of how many eggs you have left. That's good that you had a good number, means you've got plenty of time, I know this is only a small relief though, gen y's, we want what we want now! Haha

Wow that's cool that she picked up on what you've been going through and it's nice what she about your marriage and how compatible you are. I hope she's wrong though about the baby, I really want that to happen for you soon. 

I still have a light AF and it's very different to normal, I've also still been having pains in my left side, I really hope it's just my ovary or something that's sore like they said it could be, I'm still pretty worried but I know that unfortunately there is nothing that can be done unless things get worse :( maybe I'm wrong but things just don't feel right...

Xxx


----------



## MiracleAngel

eveclo said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Have you decided if your going to test hun? Any fun plans for the wknd to keep you distracted?
> 
> I've had a bit of light to medium AF since yesterday so it might be over soon, it's such a strange feeling hoping that it ends soon because of course I know it would never be anything but at the same time it feels so weird to think that... That probably doesn't make any sense, I think I'm overtired. Bedtime me thinks
> 
> Let me know if any updates Eve and have a great wknd everyone xxx
> 
> I got my period today!! I am going to text my doctor tomorrow. But I just woke up this morning and the bleeding was a lot more (just the same as last cycles), and then tonight even more so. So we are out... Although we kind of both knew, we are still disappointed but you just can't do any more.
> 
> Well, I'm glad that you're getting a little more something... Maybe this time we will be in sync with cycles... Hehe.
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, had a crazy day at work & then I came home and ate pizza. Well deserved I think. :winkwink:
> 
> Next steps for us, I'll hopefully talk to our current doctor about getting a possible test done on my NK cells, although she has never brought this up so I'm nervous for her reaction, as I've heard some people say a lot of doctors aren't a fan or believe in immune issues. It's all about waiting now, especially since we are going down to one wage for a while, I don't think it's a good time to be dipping into even more of our savings. Plus we bought a car probably should pay that off first now. :)
> 
> Ahh, it's so amazing to think if i were to tell myself back in September when our ivf journey began that we would still be here and have had 4 embryo transfers and not one had stuck of even semi stuck, I would never have believed it! Hopefully our luck changes, we aren't bad people :) and good things happen to good people eventually, just got to keep our heads up.
> 
> Have a good weekend Sparkle, I hope AF treats you kindly. We are going to spend some time with friends and family. My good friend has asked me to look after her 15 month old on Sunday (as I often do when she needs someone), and when she asked today I did feel like my heart sunk a little, just because it kind of hurts me and my husband when we spend time with him and realize we may never 'have' this. But I realized my life can't just stop for this anymore. My life is wonderful. Although some days I don't feel this way, I have to remember that this is not everything, just a small part: it's not over until its over. Thanks for listening to me. Or reading me... Haha :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh Eveclo... you made me cry now... I wish I was so positive as you are!!!! You really must have a very good soul! Enjoy your marriage and your friends and when you have the financial resources to try again... Just do it!!!
> I understand your feelings and could never imagine it would be so difficult to have a baby... Here I am, after a tube removed, 2 failed IUIs, I failed IVF and current on the last day of my 2nd IVF cycle... I just came back from my blood test... Results this afternoon.
> This morning when I woke up, I tested again and the HPT showed a lighter second line... for me, that was a sign of a chemical pregnancy... It was a message saying: You got close to have your baby, but still not this time.
> Talked to my husband and this is our last shot. If it doesn't work, we don't have the financial resources to do it again... Deep inside, I think this is over, but I will update the status of my Beta this afternoon.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This journey is just so full of ups and downs. Those ups, of knowing you have a possible baby inside of you & the 2 weeks of waiting anxiously, trying to be careful & not doing anything to harm them. I used to even try not to sneeze, in fear of hurting the embies!
> 
> I am hoping your beta brings beautiful news. Please let me know. I hope that everything works out for you also. I'm sure in the next few years, they will come up with something... And the success rate will be even higher. For now, I will wait, and see what happens.
> 
> My husband and I spent 2 hours last night playing UNO. I need to get this back. He's been so on the back burner for too long, it's time for me to find us again. We have such a solid relationship but man I have been a cow lately! I hate being this person. Snappy and sad. Today I feel better though. Beginning of a new chapter, we'll see where it takes us. Good luck miracle :) :hugs:Click to expand...

After my results, in the very next day, my bet friend announced she is pregnant. I am happy for her, but devastated that I am not going to be able to celebrate with her. I really lost my mind after she called me with the big news and since then, I am the most miserable human being in the earth. Poor husband doesn't know what to do to help!
I need medical intervention immediately or I will go crazy. Tuesday I will find a psychiatrist doctor to help me to go through that. It's the most difficult time of my life. I also will have a WTF appointment with my RE this week and see what he says. And will also ask another opinion from a different doctor I will keep in touch! Good luck to you too!


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Yes your AMH is an indication of how many eggs you have left. That's good that you had a good number, means you've got plenty of time, I know this is only a small relief though, gen y's, we want what we want now! Haha
> 
> Wow that's cool that she picked up on what you've been going through and it's nice what she about your marriage and how compatible you are. I hope she's wrong though about the baby, I really want that to happen for you soon.
> 
> I still have a light AF and it's very different to normal, I've also still been having pains in my left side, I really hope it's just my ovary or something that's sore like they said it could be, I'm still pretty worried but I know that unfortunately there is nothing that can be done unless things get worse :( maybe I'm wrong but things just don't feel right...
> 
> Xxx

Haha yep! this has definitely taught me patience that's one thing for sure!! 

Hmm. I really hope that pain doesn't get worse... This is weird but, i stumbled across this lady on instagram and she has a blog and it seems like she is going through the exact same thing as you.. so i thought i might link you just so you can have someone else that is going through it

https://www.unnaturallyknockedup.com/

might be worth a read :)

hope all is well lovely.



MiracleAngel said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle_13 said:
> 
> 
> Have you decided if your going to test hun? Any fun plans for the wknd to keep you distracted?
> 
> I've had a bit of light to medium AF since yesterday so it might be over soon, it's such a strange feeling hoping that it ends soon because of course I know it would never be anything but at the same time it feels so weird to think that... That probably doesn't make any sense, I think I'm overtired. Bedtime me thinks
> 
> Let me know if any updates Eve and have a great wknd everyone xxx
> 
> I got my period today!! I am going to text my doctor tomorrow. But I just woke up this morning and the bleeding was a lot more (just the same as last cycles), and then tonight even more so. So we are out... Although we kind of both knew, we are still disappointed but you just can't do any more.
> 
> Well, I'm glad that you're getting a little more something... Maybe this time we will be in sync with cycles... Hehe.
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated sooner, had a crazy day at work & then I came home and ate pizza. Well deserved I think. :winkwink:
> 
> Next steps for us, I'll hopefully talk to our current doctor about getting a possible test done on my NK cells, although she has never brought this up so I'm nervous for her reaction, as I've heard some people say a lot of doctors aren't a fan or believe in immune issues. It's all about waiting now, especially since we are going down to one wage for a while, I don't think it's a good time to be dipping into even more of our savings. Plus we bought a car probably should pay that off first now. :)
> 
> Ahh, it's so amazing to think if i were to tell myself back in September when our ivf journey began that we would still be here and have had 4 embryo transfers and not one had stuck of even semi stuck, I would never have believed it! Hopefully our luck changes, we aren't bad people :) and good things happen to good people eventually, just got to keep our heads up.
> 
> Have a good weekend Sparkle, I hope AF treats you kindly. We are going to spend some time with friends and family. My good friend has asked me to look after her 15 month old on Sunday (as I often do when she needs someone), and when she asked today I did feel like my heart sunk a little, just because it kind of hurts me and my husband when we spend time with him and realize we may never 'have' this. But I realized my life can't just stop for this anymore. My life is wonderful. Although some days I don't feel this way, I have to remember that this is not everything, just a small part: it's not over until its over. Thanks for listening to me. Or reading me... Haha :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhh Eveclo... you made me cry now... I wish I was so positive as you are!!!! You really must have a very good soul! Enjoy your marriage and your friends and when you have the financial resources to try again... Just do it!!!
> I understand your feelings and could never imagine it would be so difficult to have a baby... Here I am, after a tube removed, 2 failed IUIs, I failed IVF and current on the last day of my 2nd IVF cycle... I just came back from my blood test... Results this afternoon.
> This morning when I woke up, I tested again and the HPT showed a lighter second line... for me, that was a sign of a chemical pregnancy... It was a message saying: You got close to have your baby, but still not this time.
> Talked to my husband and this is our last shot. If it doesn't work, we don't have the financial resources to do it again... Deep inside, I think this is over, but I will update the status of my Beta this afternoon.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This journey is just so full of ups and downs. Those ups, of knowing you have a possible baby inside of you & the 2 weeks of waiting anxiously, trying to be careful & not doing anything to harm them. I used to even try not to sneeze, in fear of hurting the embies!
> 
> I am hoping your beta brings beautiful news. Please let me know. I hope that everything works out for you also. I'm sure in the next few years, they will come up with something... And the success rate will be even higher. For now, I will wait, and see what happens.
> 
> My husband and I spent 2 hours last night playing UNO. I need to get this back. He's been so on the back burner for too long, it's time for me to find us again. We have such a solid relationship but man I have been a cow lately! I hate being this person. Snappy and sad. Today I feel better though. Beginning of a new chapter, we'll see where it takes us. Good luck miracle :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> After my results, in the very next day, my bet friend announced she is pregnant. I am happy for her, but devastated that I am not going to be able to celebrate with her. I really lost my mind after she called me with the big news and since then, I am the most miserable human being in the earth. Poor husband doesn't know what to do to help!
> I need medical intervention immediately or I will go crazy. Tuesday I will find a psychiatrist doctor to help me to go through that. It's the most difficult time of my life. I also will have a WTF appointment with my RE this week and see what he says. And will also ask another opinion from a different doctor I will keep in touch! Good luck to you too!Click to expand...

so sorry to hear about this Miracle. Does your best friend know about your IVF troubles? It's so hard to be happy for people when things like this just aren't happening for us. I try to remind myself that i would never want anyone else to feel the pain that i feel with repeat failures. That's why i'm usually really joyous when it happens for you girls. It's just hard when people that have never experienced it don't understand. :(

:hugs:

definitely get another check by another doctor! i'm going to do that and just get a second opinion. x


----------



## Sparkle_13

So not great news over here. I called my dr today as I was still having pains in my left side and it just doesn't feel right, the pain is not stronger just more consistent. She said I should be feeling better by now not worse so asked me to go to the hospital. She called ahead so when I got here they sent me for an ultrasound, the first 2 people who looked at it thought it was fine but then their boss looked at it and said there is a lot of free fluid in my abdomen on the left side, they checked with another dr and spoke to my dr on the phone and they all agree that they think it might be an ectopic that's bleeding :( Now I'm just waiting (already been waiting hours) and theyre going to do a laparoscopy. If they can see something in my tube then they will take it...eek! If not they will do a d&c. I don't think it's hit me yet, I'm trying to look on the bright side that at least it'll be over soon and no more limbo land. Really though it's pretty sh*t! :nope:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> So not great news over here. I called my dr today as I was still having pains in my left side and it just doesn't feel right, the pain is not stronger just more consistent. She said I should be feeling better by now not worse so asked me to go to the hospital. She called ahead so when I got here they sent me for an ultrasound, the first 2 people who looked at it thought it was fine but then their boss looked at it and said there is a lot of free fluid in my abdomen on the left side, they checked with another dr and spoke to my dr on the phone and they all agree that they think it might be an ectopic that's bleeding :( Now I'm just waiting (already been waiting hours) and theyre going to do a laparoscopy. If they can see something in my tube then they will take it...eek! If not they will do a d&c. I don't think it's hit me yet, I'm trying to look on the bright side that at least it'll be over soon and no more limbo land. Really though it's pretty sh*t! :nope:

Oh no!!! When are they doing the lap/ d&c? 
I hope you're ok! What a terrible situation. :( 
Hope you're feeling better and good luck with the surgery/surgeries! :( :hugs:


----------



## Take2

I'm so sorry to hear this Sparkle..you've had such a shitty time of everything and now this..just not fair :( I hope everything turns out ok and it isn't too bad, really hope they don't take your tube


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Eve and Take for your kind words and thoughts. So it was an ectopic in my left tube after all, it was over 3 cm and they showed me a picture of it compared to my right and it looked so stretched that I wonder if it would've been much longer before it ruptured... So they took that tube :( I guess the positive is that at least they got it before things got worse. I spoke to my specialist before the surgery and she said that it doesn't halve your fertility or anything as the tubes move around and can actually pick up eggs from the opposite sides ovary which is cool. Also you don't needs tubes for IVF and we're already doing that as things weren't working on there own anyway. I'm pretty devastated at the moment but I know I will be able to look at those things a small positives eventually. 

My surgery was last night but unfortunately I'm still in hospital and I'm in this super busy ward so can get much peace to rest (at least it's not maternity though I couldn't handle that right now). Hopefully I'll get out of hospital tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is well :) Eve I hope you're feeling ok this week, hubby's away is that right? Hope you got some friends and family keeping you company xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks Eve and Take for your kind words and thoughts. So it was an ectopic in my left tube after all, it was over 3 cm and they showed me a picture of it compared to my right and it looked so stretched that I wonder if it would've been much longer before it ruptured... So they took that tube :( I guess the positive is that at least they got it before things got worse. I spoke to my specialist before the surgery and she said that it doesn't halve your fertility or anything as the tubes move around and can actually pick up eggs from the opposite sides ovary which is cool. Also you don't needs tubes for IVF and we're already doing that as things weren't working on there own anyway. I'm pretty devastated at the moment but I know I will be able to look at those things a small positives eventually.
> 
> My surgery was last night but unfortunately I'm still in hospital and I'm in this super busy ward so can get much peace to rest (at least it's not maternity though I couldn't handle that right now). Hopefully I'll get out of hospital tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :) Eve I hope you're feeling ok this week, hubby's away is that right? Hope you got some friends and family keeping you company xxx

Oh my goodness Hun! So sorry to hear this. :( but your right, you don't need those tubes if you're already doing ivf... Plus, doesn't that mean that it wouldn't have been a genetic problem with your embryo, more just an really sad outcome :( ? 

I'm glad that hopefully this frustrating cycle is almost at an end for you. Are you in pain? When do you head home? Is hubby dealing ok? I know my husband would be freaking out! 

I will be hoping you have a speedy recovery and the next embryo is your take home bubba. I have a VERY strong feeling that it will be. You don't deserve this! And it's your turn next :) 

I am ok, yes my husband is away but luckily still contactable my phone. I have my two puppy dogs looking after me! None of my friends or family know about our most recent attempt and to be honest I like it that way. I can put on a brave face quite well so they are none the wiser ;) 

Ill be thinking of you Sparkle, stay safe & take it easy xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Sparkle- what an absolutely shit thing to happen. I'm so sorry that you've been through all this. I really hope you recover quickly and are able to move forward to your next try eventually. 

Eve- hope you're ok too. Keep us posted on your next step x


----------



## eveclo

So I have spoken to my doctor about our failed cycle... She has suggested a laparoscopy to have a look inside & make sure there are no abnormalities, or any endometriosis that could be stopping the implantation of our embryos. I'm not sure whether I will have it done here or down south. I'd rather here but I just can't justify taking the 3 days off work just as I'm about to leave. Looks a bit dodgy to me. :( 

She said she will test my NK cells but didn't really think there is enough scientific evidence to suggest that they inhibit implantation. Just all up in the air until the lap. Nervous! 

Sparkle, hope you are feeling ok. Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Can anyone tell me what a lap is like / what was your recover like and also do you have scars? I am so petrified at them cutting my stomach! I have had 2 ivf surgeries without even worrying about it at all but now i know i will be able to see an entrance point it freaks me out!!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks ladies! Got to go home today thank god! In a bit of pain but I'll be ok. Won't go back to work till next week. Will update more tomorrow when I'm not so tired.

Eve can I suggest you get a 2nd opinion on the lap. Obviously I'm not a dr and would never dream to know more than a dr but these are my 2 thoughts; I've heard a lot of drs no longer recommend a lap unless there is pain to indicate endo might be there or there is anything that shows up abnormal on an ultrasound. Also you don't get endometriosis in your uterus as that's where the endometrium is supposed to be (endometriosis is when the endometrium is found outside the uterus) and the uterus is where they would want to check is there is a problem causing lack of implantation, if they want to check the uterus this is a hysteroscopy which is a much simpler procedure with no cutting (they can just look into the uterus with a camera through the cervix) and no overnight stay in hospital. Anyway just my 2 cents you need to do what's right for you :hugs: I will also say though that this has been my 2nd laparoscopy and it's not as simple and easy as they can sometimes make it sound... I don't want to sound like I'm trying to talk you out of something that might help, I wonder though if your dr is saying it to be able to suggest something else to try. I could be completely wrong though and I understand you would be wanting to try anything that might help :hugs: if it was me I would do a hysteroscopy first (I did one in dec, easy peasy recovery, really your only recovering from the general anaesthetic)

Xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

eveclo said:


> Can anyone tell me what a lap is like / what was your recover like and also do you have scars? I am so petrified at them cutting my stomach! I have had 2 ivf surgeries without even worrying about it at all but now i know i will be able to see an entrance point it freaks me out!!

Haha hadn't seen this when I replied!

The cuts are teeny tiny I wouldn't be worried about that part. Honestly though if it was me I would try many more things before I tried this, I'd ask for a hysteroscopy, if she wants to check for implantation issues I don't know why she wouldn't have recommended this...

I'll tell you more tomorrow about the recovery from my 1st lap and this one xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what a lap is like / what was your recover like and also do you have scars? I am so petrified at them cutting my stomach! I have had 2 ivf surgeries without even worrying about it at all but now i know i will be able to see an entrance point it freaks me out!!
> 
> Haha hadn't seen this when I replied!
> 
> The cuts are teeny tiny I wouldn't be worried about that part. Honestly though if it was me I would try many more things before I tried this, I'd ask for a hysteroscopy, if she wants to check for implantation issues I don't know why she wouldn't have recommended this...
> 
> I'll tell you more tomorrow about the recovery from my 1st lap and this one xxxClick to expand...

Oh god, now i can't remember if she suggested doing both? I only really listened when she said lap... but she did say something about testing the NK cells while she was there so i assumed that's when she would do a Hysteroscopy? I might have to ring and double check tomorrow. But you definitely make a very valid point. She said something about possibly having endometriosis in my pelvis but then i thought my pelvis was a bone hahahaha- i didn't want to sound stupid on the phone to her so i was just like 'yep ok, ohh right' but now i am like wait a second....

I am just so exhausted today too (NOTHING COMPARED TO YOU THOUGH!!!) i couldn't even be bothered. But thank you so much for those valid points! I will most definitely ring to double check tomorrow. Otherwise, i might just wait it out until i get down south and just see that new doc. 

Rest up lovely! xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hey hun did you speak to your dr again today about the hysteroscopy?

So you wanted to know about the recovery from a lap, both of mine have so far been fairly similar. I'll tell you though about this one as I remember it better than the last but I do remember being in a similar amount of pain, this time they removed my tube, last time they burnt off mild endo, but I think even a simple exploratory lap when they don't do anything would still be almost as painful as a lot of my pain is from my four incision sites, from them moving stuff around inside and from the gas that's left behind (causing bad shoulder pain). 

My surgery was Monday night at 11pm, I think it went about 2 hrs and I woke up about 2am, I remember telling the nurse I was hurting and she gave me some more pain meds. I slept on and off until around 6am when I wanted to try getting out of bed to pee, I was stressed that I wouldn't be able to pee as it that's what happened last time, and I had the same problem this time too :( this is why I had to stay in hospital longer than most. They did say it's a common problem with Gyno surgery but don't worry it definitely doesn't happen to everyone. So after a few hours of trying they had to put a catheter back in until wed morning (and by then I had no more trouble peeing). This is the worst as it's uncomfortable to move in bed even the tiniest bit and walking is a nightmare. 

They were giving me endone in hospital for the pain, I had my last dose on Tuesday night and didn't want anymore after that as it makes you like a zombie. I was still quite sore yesterday and today but I've just been getting by on nurofen and panadol, they could have given me pandeine forte but I vomit from codeine :roll: I have to walk quite slow and I look really funny walking hunched over, I also can't stand very long. But last night I slept quite well which was good. I definitely would not be able to go back to work until Monday and honestly I don't understand how anyone could go back after just a few days but maybe others have significantly better recoveries than me. Also I wouldn't be able to drive cos the seatbelt hurts my belly and I don't think my reaction time would be great yet. 

I know I'm not making this sound great and maybe others don't have as hard a time, also I'm sure a c section would be worse and many of us will have or have had this. So basically if you need it then it is certainly an easy recovery compared to other surgeries but if you might not need it or there is other things you can still try first I wouldn't rush into it as it's not fun at all and isn't without risks. 

Sorry for the super long post I hope I haven't freaked you out it definitely wasn't my intention, just to tell you my experience, good or bad I know I like to go in with as much info as possible. 

The hysteroscopy is easy, you might just have a bit of cramping from the biopsy they do and then feel drowsy from the general, have you had a general before? Some people do get a bit of nausea and vomiting from a general but I've never had this problem before.

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Hey hun did you speak to your dr again today about the hysteroscopy?
> 
> So you wanted to know about the recovery from a lap, both of mine have so far been fairly similar. I'll tell you though about this one as I remember it better than the last but I do remember being in a similar amount of pain, this time they removed my tube, last time they burnt off mild endo, but I think even a simple exploratory lap when they don't do anything would still be almost as painful as a lot of my pain is from my four incision sites, from them moving stuff around inside and from the gas that's left behind (causing bad shoulder pain).
> 
> My surgery was Monday night at 11pm, I think it went about 2 hrs and I woke up about 2am, I remember telling the nurse I was hurting and she gave me some more pain meds. I slept on and off until around 6am when I wanted to try getting out of bed to pee, I was stressed that I wouldn't be able to pee as it that's what happened last time, and I had the same problem this time too :( this is why I had to stay in hospital longer than most. They did say it's a common problem with Gyno surgery but don't worry it definitely doesn't happen to everyone. So after a few hours of trying they had to put a catheter back in until wed morning (and by then I had no more trouble peeing). This is the worst as it's uncomfortable to move in bed even the tiniest bit and walking is a nightmare.
> 
> They were giving me endone in hospital for the pain, I had my last dose on Tuesday night and didn't want anymore after that as it makes you like a zombie. I was still quite sore yesterday and today but I've just been getting by on nurofen and panadol, they could have given me pandeine forte but I vomit from codeine :roll: I have to walk quite slow and I look really funny walking hunched over, I also can't stand very long. But last night I slept quite well which was good. I definitely would not be able to go back to work until Monday and honestly I don't understand how anyone could go back after just a few days but maybe others have significantly better recoveries than me. Also I wouldn't be able to drive cos the seatbelt hurts my belly and I don't think my reaction time would be great yet.
> 
> I know I'm not making this sound great and maybe others don't have as hard a time, also I'm sure a c section would be worse and many of us will have or have had this. So basically if you need it then it is certainly an easy recovery compared to other surgeries but if you might not need it or there is other things you can still try first I wouldn't rush into it as it's not fun at all and isn't without risks.
> 
> Sorry for the super long post I hope I haven't freaked you out it definitely wasn't my intention, just to tell you my experience, good or bad I know I like to go in with as much info as possible.
> 
> The hysteroscopy is easy, you might just have a bit of cramping from the biopsy they do and then feel drowsy from the general, have you had a general before? Some people do get a bit of nausea and vomiting from a general but I've never had this problem before.
> 
> Xxx

Oh my goodness, thankyou for your honesty but this has actually terrified me hahaha! I had the worst trouble trying to wee after our egg pick up both times... So I will probably be terrible the next time too! I might have to wait until I get to albury then, at least I have all the time in the world to recover? Eep. Scary! Thank you again for being honest though, I'm going to do it regardless just to see as I have no other option. I'd rather expect the worst and then be pleasantly surprised rather than shocked! 

I didn't call, as I am waiting for my husband to get home tomorrow from working away. And then we will discuss options. Although, I'm thinking ill probably wait now. Then I have no pressure to go anywhere or get anything etc. :)

How are you feeling today? When will they do another blood test ? And did they think you would get AF soon? You poor thing, I hope you are recovering well and being looked after!!! My heart hurts for you having to go through this xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

So sorry lovely I really didn't mean to terrify you I just wanted to be honest, I definitely haven't found it as easy as they made it sound before I had my first one. Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ladies who have a super easy recovery :flower:

Thanks honey xx I have a follow up appt at the hospital on the 11th June. Spoke to my dr today and she thinks I might get AF in 3-5weeks depending on when my body recognized it was a non viable pregnancy and started producing a new egg. She said we can try on our own this month (although don't know if that's going to happen for a bit considering how sore I still feel & I'm down 1 tube so feeling pretty hopeless that we will have much chance of natural conception now or in the future especially with this added onto our other fertility issues :dohh:) then once I get AF we can do a FET in that next cycle. This is good news, although bad news is not only am I at increased risk of having another ectopic in my right tube, it is also possible to have another ectopic in the tiny bit of my left tube that is attached inside my uterus that isn't removed WTF

Oh well whatya gonna do...

Xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Just popping in to say hi - Sparkle I am so sorry to hear you have been in the wars. You sound amazingly chipper, what an amazing person you must be :flower:

Hi everyone else :hi: all is good here - Leo is now 4.5 months old, still in 000 clothes and only on the 3rd percentile for weight but hey, someone has to be at the small end of the charts. He is bright, happy, chatty and sleeps very well at night (although not so well during the day :dohh:). I am still smitten and NOT thrilled at the idea of going back to work in 9 weeks!


----------



## Take2

hey Maddy :) good to hear from you. Cydney is in the 80th percentile for length but only the 30th for weight..looks like she will be tall and lean..didn't take after me lol. have you got childcare lined up? Will you go back full time?


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> So sorry lovely I really didn't mean to terrify you I just wanted to be honest, I definitely haven't found it as easy as they made it sound before I had my first one. Hopefully you will be one of the lucky ladies who have a super easy recovery :flower:
> 
> Thanks honey xx I have a follow up appt at the hospital on the 11th June. Spoke to my dr today and she thinks I might get AF in 3-5weeks depending on when my body recognized it was a non viable pregnancy and started producing a new egg. She said we can try on our own this month (although don't know if that's going to happen for a bit considering how sore I still feel & I'm down 1 tube so feeling pretty hopeless that we will have much chance of natural conception now or in the future especially with this added onto our other fertility issues :dohh:) then once I get AF we can do a FET in that next cycle. This is good news, although bad news is not only am I at increased risk of having another ectopic in my right tube, it is also possible to have another ectopic in the tiny bit of my left tube that is attached inside my uterus that isn't removed WTF
> 
> Oh well whatya gonna do...
> 
> Xxx

Haha, no it's fine! I wanted the honest truth! I have a feeling it'll probably be hard to cope with, but that's ok. I'm not sure when I'll do it. Maybe towards the end of the year, but we'll see how I'm feeling. Too much going on at the moment and plus, if they were to find endo or something in there and remove it... I would want to do ivf as soon as possible to have a greater chance, but I'm not sure I'm ready for that yet. Lots to think about. 
How are you feeling?! Any sign of more AF or is it still maybe a few weeks away? That's crazy that there's still a bit of your tube left.. Where does it lead to? I'm confused. Haha. Sorry for my late reply! We have had a busy (but great) week or so, organizing our move & work etc. it's nice to be kept busy. Xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Take2 said:


> hey Maddy :) good to hear from you. Cydney is in the 80th percentile for length but only the 30th for weight..looks like she will be tall and lean..didn't take after me lol. have you got childcare lined up? Will you go back full time?

Hey Take, glad :baby: is doing well. They grow so fast, don't they? 

Both DH and I are shiftworkers so we are tossing up whether DH will quit his job (I earn way more than him), or whether we go with childcare (there are some family daycare providers here that do care for the children of shiftworkers). At the moment we are thinking of trying the childcare option for a few months & then reassessing the situation. If only I could win Tattslotto... :nope:


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Maddy, I've been a bit of a cry baby sometimes but I'm getting there :) Oh no to having to going back to work :dohh: I hope it's ok. Glad to hear you're doing well, you too Take :flower:

Hey Eve, I think that sounds like a good idea and will give you a chance to have a nice break from all this infertility stuff for a bit. I'm trying to tell myself that I'm looking forward to having a bit of a break too (although it's only a month so not the same as your break) but I'm a very impatient person and I'm just is sick of waiting already. There's nothing I can do though so I just have to try and make the most of it. So we booked a holiday to Hawaii! We're gonna go for a week in late June, hubby has been dying to go back since our honeymoon and even though we really should be saving we kinda just thought what the hell we need to do something fun, so we booked it. Depending on when I get AF there is a chance that we might miss another month for our FET but we needed a mental health holiday more haha. I have been having a bit of light AF since yesterday so I'm hoping this is my body recognising the pregnancy is gone and so is the start of a new cycle, and then hopefully I'll get another AF in 4 weeks and this would be perfect timing... Lots of maybes in there haha :winkwink:

How long till you move Eve? Do you have a friends down that way yet? I'm sure you will make plenty when you get there :) I only knew one person in Sydney when I moved here from Brisbane, but luckily I was able to make some great friends. Hope the packing and everything is going well :)

Xxx


----------



## Sparkle_13

OMG I was googling and came across the type of ectopic that is in the part of the Fallopian tube buried in the uterus it's called a cornual ectopic and it sounds absolutely terrifying! Why do I do this stuff to myself... I need to step away from the iPad! :wacko:


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks Maddy, I've been a bit of a cry baby sometimes but I'm getting there :) Oh no to having to going back to work :dohh: I hope it's ok. Glad to hear you're doing well, you too Take :flower:
> 
> Hey Eve, I think that sounds like a good idea and will give you a chance to have a nice break from all this infertility stuff for a bit. I'm trying to tell myself that I'm looking forward to having a bit of a break too (although it's only a month so not the same as your break) but I'm a very impatient person and I'm just is sick of waiting already. There's nothing I can do though so I just have to try and make the most of it. So we booked a holiday to Hawaii! We're gonna go for a week in late June, hubby has been dying to go back since our honeymoon and even though we really should be saving we kinda just thought what the hell we need to do something fun, so we booked it. Depending on when I get AF there is a chance that we might miss another month for our FET but we needed a mental health holiday more haha. I have been having a bit of light AF since yesterday so I'm hoping this is my body recognising the pregnancy is gone and so is the start of a new cycle, and then hopefully I'll get another AF in 4 weeks and this would be perfect timing... Lots of maybes in there haha :winkwink:
> 
> How long till you move Eve? Do you have a friends down that way yet? I'm sure you will make plenty when you get there :) I only knew one person in Sydney when I moved here from Brisbane, but luckily I was able to make some great friends. Hope the packing and everything is going well :)
> 
> Xxx

Omg! Great idea on the holiday booking. Is it amazing? I'd love to go. My husband and I are thinking of America at the end of the year but it's so hard to work out whether we do another cycle or travel! Too many hard decisions. We have time on our side but it just seems crazy to us to keep spending money on a gamble and not enjoy our hard earnt dollars! 

I don't have any friends down there, or family. I've never even been there! But we are looking at only being there for a year, and then move onto Sydney, depending on work Etc. I'm not too nervous though, I can make friends semi easily :) just need to put myself out there but I'm sooo lazy lately! It's funny after IVF, you become so nervous to make plans because you don't know if you'll be in mid cycle or transfer etc. Its so nice to be able to make plans in 2 weeks and know that I can stick to them! 

Definately just enjoy the break; and let your body get back to prime baby making state. You don't want to waste a cycle if you don't think you'll be 100% both emotionally and physically. I am the same though, so impatient! Waiting kills me ;) but its all part of a journey of things that make us stronger. It's hard, I've had a LOT of people say 'Oh- you're moving to such a quiet town- quick! Have a baby' and I really just want to be like argh!! If only you knew ;) haha. It's fine though, they aren't to know but man it pulls at the heart strings. 

And to your last post- GOOGLE IS NOT OUR FRIEND! Hehe. You'll be fine :) I understand your concern though it is a lot to go through :( still so awesome about how many blasty babes you've got. Are they going to defrost one at a time? And make sure they're all good? Or 2 and choose the best? You probably don't know yet they never told me until I rocked up basically;) 

Hope you're having a good week!


----------



## eveclo

Hi Ladies, I have decided to write a blog as I just think that typing down my feelings will be a lot easier than holding them in my brain. I just don't think there is enough room up there! If you want to check it out i will put it in my signature. I have just given a brief overview of our story , but i will hopefully have more to add in the next few months about everything else and what our options are and test results :)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hey Eve sorry for the late reply to your last posts. Hope you've been having a nice long wknd :flower:

We are so excited about our holiday, you should totally think about booking a holiday to take your mind off things and have something to look forward to! Where in America do you want to go? I really want to go to NY but we didn't have enough time this time so it's still at the top of my list. I would highly recommend Hawaii, if you could do it as a stopover on your way home or something, amazing!

I totally know what you mean about having a hard time making plans, I'm so sick of my life being on hold for ivf!

You're right I need to remind myself that we were lucky to have 5 frosties, so I have a few more shots before we would have to do another fresh cycle. I asked my dr about the defrosting and she said there is a 95% chance that they will defrost well and not get damaged in the defrosting process, so that's pretty good and means that they only defrost as many as you are using, so in our case this is 1 as that's all we're allowed. She also told me the our FET success rate for my age is 50%, I know I should be happy about this but it also means there is a 50% chance of it not working :( 

Yay to starting a blog! I'm going to pop over and read tonight xxx

Hope everyone else is well too and having a nice wknd :)


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Hey Eve sorry for the late reply to your last posts. Hope you've been having a nice long wknd :flower:
> 
> We are so excited about our holiday, you should totally think about booking a holiday to take your mind off things and have something to look forward to! Where in America do you want to go? I really want to go to NY but we didn't have enough time this time so it's still at the top of my list. I would highly recommend Hawaii, if you could do it as a stopover on your way home or something, amazing!
> 
> I totally know what you mean about having a hard time making plans, I'm so sick of my life being on hold for ivf!
> 
> You're right I need to remind myself that we were lucky to have 5 frosties, so I have a few more shots before we would have to do another fresh cycle. I asked my dr about the defrosting and she said there is a 95% chance that they will defrost well and not get damaged in the defrosting process, so that's pretty good and means that they only defrost as many as you are using, so in our case this is 1 as that's all we're allowed. She also told me the our FET success rate for my age is 50%, I know I should be happy about this but it also means there is a 50% chance of it not working :(
> 
> Yay to starting a blog! I'm going to pop over and read tonight xxx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well too and having a nice wknd :)

50% success rate is great! Especially since your first 'technically' did stick but just not in the right spot :( my first FET was an 8 cell that defrosted 100% in tact and then another blast I had was a 6BB when frozen and then became a 6AB by the time we got there. I know we didn't get a BFP but there's something crazy going on in my body that's preventing it I'm sure. So I have complete faith in your little beauties :) 

Hehe, I need to add the rest of our story to the blog but I want to make sure I actually use it because its pretty therapeutic! ;)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks honey :)

Hey I left a comment on your blog the other day, did you get it? I can't see it yet.

Xx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Thanks honey :)
> 
> Hey I left a comment on your blog the other day, did you get it? I can't see it yet.
> 
> Xx

Oops! Looks like I have to approve comments on there! I will reply later tonight, I need to keep cracking on that blog is keeps my mind sane hehe. Thank you so much for those kind words though, it means a lot :) xx 

How are you feeling? Back to your old self yet ? :(


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh that's good, I was just worried I might not have done it right and the message was lost :)

I'm feeling ok, getting there both physically and emotionally. Had my follow up at the hospital this morning. Mostly good. They did say there was some evidence that the tube may have had some damage previously which could possibly have caused the ectopic. It's all just possibilities though. The report from the surgeon says that my right tube though looked fine from the outside, but they can't see the inside so it doesn't make me feel that much better. 

Trying to work on letting go of what I can't control though, I'm certainly not there yet but I plan to work on reducing my anxiety and worry and stress cos I'm literally driving myself bonkers and I'm not sleeping properly and stuff...

When's the big move? Must be soon now. Are you driving down?

Xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Sparkle glad one tube looks good on the outside - that's promising. Are you going to have a hysterosalpingogram to test if it's good on the inside?

Eveclo I'd love to go back to the US on holidays, been a few times and I was an exchange student there for a year when I was a teenager. Americans are so darned nice!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks Maddy, I had a hsg last year and it was all good so probably won't worry about it again this time, especially as I don't need tubes for ivf anyway ;) 

How are you and Leo? What cute stuff does he do, does he laugh yet? Is he rolling over? Gosh I just love babies!! Although of course my experience is all the easy stuff and then hand them back to mum for the crying and nappy changing haha :winkwink:

Eve I'm sure you're probably moving at the moment so I hope it's all going well. 

Xxx


----------



## eveclo

Sparkle_13 said:


> Oh that's good, I was just worried I might not have done it right and the message was lost :)
> 
> I'm feeling ok, getting there both physically and emotionally. Had my follow up at the hospital this morning. Mostly good. They did say there was some evidence that the tube may have had some damage previously which could possibly have caused the ectopic. It's all just possibilities though. The report from the surgeon says that my right tube though looked fine from the outside, but they can't see the inside so it doesn't make me feel that much better.
> 
> Trying to work on letting go of what I can't control though, I'm certainly not there yet but I plan to work on reducing my anxiety and worry and stress cos I'm literally driving myself bonkers and I'm not sleeping properly and stuff...
> 
> When's the big move? Must be soon now. Are you driving down?
> 
> Xxx

Sparkle! I am so sorry it has been so long between replies. I haven't forgotten about you, I promise. You are correct, we are still mid move, as our dates got mucked around. We are pretty much all packed up now, just waiting for the trucks on Wednesday! 

I hope that you are beginning to sleep a bit better, that's not good to hear at all. How is everything going cycle wise? Are you waiting until after your Hawaiian trip? When will that be again? End of July? 

We are driving down, yes. I believe we will stop over in Coffs Harbour and then also Sydney and stay with Family. :coffee: It's going to be a shock to the system to how cold it is!!!!

I decided against the hyteroscopy/d&c for now, as we are just too stressed with moving. I will make an appointment to see Dr Giltrap at the local clinic, and see how everything goes. If i don't get good vibes i'll probably just leave it until i find someone that can offer me something more. I'm not sure what that is, but we just can't keep doing the same thing and getting no results. :)

I did get my AF on Friday, although i had been bleeding (really light) for almost 2 weeks before that! Wtf? :dohh: Wish my body would sort itself out ;) I am excited to get the tests done though, i would love to know if there is a reason behind our failed cycles. All in due course.

But yes, What is happening with you ? and are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## Kirs_t

How's everyone going?

How is the ttc going? 

How are all the bubs? 

My first cycle is back so we are going to try on our own from now until jan when we use our frosties.


----------



## Take2

Hey Kirsty!! How is your little girl? Are you still breastfeeding? I stopped 5 weeks ago..Cydney's decision not mine. Hope you might get a natural BFP this time :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Kirst, on the TTC bandwagon again :happydance: Good luck!

Take, how are you feeling about stopping BF? Are you going to go for another too?

AFM, we are still persisting with mix-feeds & am going to try and make it thru to Sept when we go overseas to visit the in-laws, for convenience sake. Leo started solids this week and also started rolling back-to-front plus had his first swim lesson. Time is going so quick!


----------



## Take2

I was disappointed to stop breastfeeding so early, I do miss the convenience. I fed for 19 weeks and only managed 2 weeks with Keyara so I did well in comparison. It's nice not to choose my wardrobe based on boob access and I'm pleased not to be getting the girls out in winter too so that's another plus.
I don't know for certain if we will try again but I'm leaning towards no more. A big part of me would love to have another but I had a tough pregnancy in the end and I'm not getting any younger, I'm not sure it would be fair to anyone for me to go again. Wayne was so supportive and took on a lot of extra responsibility with Keyara and the house work in the last couple of months of my pregnancy and I strongly suspect he wouldn't be so eager to go through that again especially with Cydney being so little. Never say never but even if we did it would have to happen naturally, I don't think we could financially justify IVF again. So excited to follow your journey tho Kirsty :)


----------



## wishandwait

Oh wow guys the babies are growing so fast!!! 
A trip overseas will be amazing Maddy!! I would love another holiday. Are you gonna have some chill time in amongst the visiting? 
Kirsty good on you getting back on the wagon!! Can't wait to see how you go! 
Take, Yohanna weaned herself too I was shattered!! Would've loved to keep going. It was nice to have 6 beers again though! 

Afm-we had a MAJOR surprise and a recent mystery illness of mine turned out to be a a pregnancy.. I was already 9 weeks!!! Been so strange this time as of course we were once again told we were 'infertile' and I have had my (full) regular period. I'm almost 12 weeks and on complete bed rest due to continued heavy bleeding. Put a bit of dampner on Yo's first birthday being immobile but of course we are very very grateful. 
How is everyone else? 
Cycle girls? 
Love to all xxx


----------



## Take2

Oh my god wish I am so excited for you. Hopefully that bleeding settles down, how and you doing bed rest with a baby? I hear of so many people who fall pregnant naturally after an IVF pregnancy.


----------



## Maddy40

Oh my gosh Wish, that's wonderful news! Brilliant brilliant brilliant :) I hope everything settles and you are able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Ooh how did your other half react? Shocked?! :haha::haha::haha:

Take this is it for us too, but I am enjoying listening to the mums at mothers group talk about going back for more tries. It's amazing, our mums group has 15 babies and at least 4 are the result of IVF.


----------



## Kirs_t

Wish- congratulations mate!! That is just the best news. What a great surprise!! I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding though- how are you holding up? must be tough with yohanna. Do they know what's causing it? Little yo is adorable by the way :) 

Maddy and take- so glad to hear leo and cydney are doing great! I can't believe how time is flying. 

I am still breast feeding with a bottle of formula at night before bed... I think I will stop bf in a month or two though when Lily is 8 or 9 months. I completely understand that it must be so devastating to stop when you're not ready... I know it's pretty selfish but I do feel ready to stop now. Grateful that I've been able to go this long, but it's pretty much like trying to feed an octopus on speed at the moment :) 

I'll keep you all posted on how we go tcc. I guess there's always a glimmer of hope for a natural bfp - like you wish!! That's 2 now yeah? If not jan is show time. We have two frosties left. Hopefully we are lucky enough to have another baby as I'm not sure I could do another fresh cycle. I found it pretty traumatic to be honest as I had such a bad experience with the hospital I went to for egg retrieval. 

Maddy and take- keep us updated with your bubs and how they are going.

Red and aleja- how are you girls?

Sparkle and evclo/ any news?


----------



## Take2

It's been so nice hearing from you all, I will try and pull my finger out and upload a pic of Cydney today.


----------



## Take2

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag115/lil_211/IMAG0567_1_zps71cfdab7.jpg


----------



## wishandwait

Oh wow take Cydney is beautiful!! What a lovely baby!! Keep the photos coming guys! 
Kirsty not selfish at all boob feeding is a tough gig, it'll be nice for you to 'own' your body again. Good luck with a natural bfp.. Apparently one in three women who've conceived using IVF go on to conceiving naturally. Worth a shot! And two frosties is a great back up. 
Maddy I totally adore the name Leo btw! Not surprised about your mothers group either I read the other day that by 2015 3 children in every class will be IVF! Lucky we live in such a technologically advanced society and we can literally make miracles.

Yeah this was our second natural bfp! After over two years ttc and a failed IVF. I suspect I may have had some undiagnosed endo as my cycles have been very different since having Yo, totally painless and not too yukky. This pregnancy has been nothing like last time though!! And the gap will be 17months eek!!! Can't wait to hear some more bfps!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Take2

Aww look at little Yo..cutie! Can't believe she is 1, I know you're on bed rest but did you manage a birthday party of some sort? So do they have any idea what's causing the bleeding?
Come on Kirsty and Maddy..photos please? Sorry mine is so big lol, not sure what happened there!


----------



## Kirs_t

Oh my gosh cydney!! What a cutie take!! Love those beautiful eyes :)

Yo is adorable too- what a cute grin! How was her first birthday? 

I agree- maddy and all the other girls, we need updated baby pics.

Here is one of Lily. She is such an active baby. 7 months and already crawling and into everything. She doesn't stop even more a second and I adore her :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Take2

Kirsty- Lily is so beautiful and what a clever girl standing so confidently, she looks like she will be an early walker! Don't think Cydney will..I've only just got her to bare weight with me supporting her for more than a few seconds..so lazy lol. First tooth came through yesterday :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG Wish!!!!! Can't believe you are pregnant again naturally, truly a miracle :dance: Hope the bleeding stops soon and you can start to enjoy it xx

Lily is just gorgeous!! Hope you get a BFP soon Kirst xx

Well done on getting as far as you did with the bfing Take :) xx

We have been good, Lincoln has been walking for about 2 weeks now and I love it :haha: We have his 1st birthday party all organised and can't wait :) We saw out FS last week about bub #2, so we will be doing a cycle in November for a transfer in April 2015 :) I have also been working my butt of exercising and eating right, and have dropped 14kgs :)


----------



## Take2

Hey Red :) Are you having a theme for Lincoln's party? You must post a pic of him, would love to see how much he has grown up! And well done you on that weight loss, I'm going to a mums and bubs fitness class and although I am feeling fitter than I have in years I haven't really lost any weight yet :( I need to loose 5kg to get to my pre preg weight and 10kg to get to pre IVF weight


----------



## Miss Redknob

We are having a robot theme for his party :)

The best I have found for weightloss is walking. I try to walk everyday (7kms). I go to a mum and bubs fitness class too, twice a week plus boxercise 3 times a week. Think I have turned into a fitness junkie :haha: It will come off Take and once it starts you'll be on a roll! The other thing I do is use My Fitness Pal, which you can do on the net or iPhone app, and it is calorie counting. I only eat 1200 calories a day :) Let me know if you sign up too it and we can be friends :)

Here is a picture of Lincoln and I in Fiji :)

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o220/sir_juggsalot/_MG_7746.jpg


----------



## Take2

Aww he is adorable and you look amazing! How was Fiji, where did you stay? How did Lincoln go?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww thanks Take :)

I LOVE Fiji, it was my twelfth time there, so a bit of an addict :haha: We always stay at Musket Cove Island Resort, it is just beautiful and there is nothing to fault!! It is a bit more on the expensive side but there are other resorts that are rubbish as we have island hopped plenty of times and their food is rubbish! Lincoln loved it, ate about a kilo of sand I think but ate and slept fine :) Such a great place for kids!! Are you thinking of going?


----------



## MrsLake2013

Hi ladies, I know you have all been here for quite some time and I'm just starting my journey.
I'm going through FertilitySA and I've just had all my bloods/scans and hubby's SA done.
SA was fine, but I have a blocked tube, one ovary is tucked behind my uterus and my uterus has a polyp looking surface to it.
I will be getting a laparscopy/hysteroscopy done in the near future.
Have any of you had this done before? I'm slightly nervous about it and worried how bad it will be when they get in there.


----------



## Take2

Hi Mrs Lake and welcome :)
I was booked in to have a lap/hyst, the doctor ordered it in may last year and I couldn't get a date until November but as it turns out I found out I was pregnant about a week after he had booked me in so we obviously cancelled it. Sorry Im not of more help but good luck.

Miss Red- yes we have discussed maybe doing a Fiji trip in the next 12 months but its just talk at the moment, we're not 100% sure but its good to ask other peoples experiences especially travelling with bubs :)


----------



## babypizazz

OMG you guys, your little ones are so cute!! 

Mrs Lake, welcome! Another SA girl here! I went through Repromed. 

Only 4.5 weeks left for me :happydance:

Although did any of you girls get told that you might have to be induced at 38 weeks because you're having an IVF baby?


----------



## Take2

Don't let them tell you that pizzaz that's crap, are you and bub both doing well? If so there should be no need for induction, and certainly not that early!


----------



## babypizazz

Take2 said:


> Don't let them tell you that pizzaz that's crap, are you and bub both doing well? If so there should be no need for induction, and certainly not that early!

Thanks Take, yes all good.... He is moving around like crazy! I only had one small minor bleed which turned out to be a UTI infection but other than my extreme tiredness today and being uncomfortable every night, I feel fine and he is doing really well! Smoothest pregnancy ever considering how long it took to get here :dohh:

How are you doing? Cydney is gorgeous!


----------



## Take2

Thanks :) yes life is all good, Cydney is a dream baby, sleeps 12 hours a night..my oldest daughter was still waking 4 hourly at this age.
I went into labour at 38w3d with Cydney but went 9 days over with Keyara so I know how crappy it gets at the end. Its nearly impossible to sleep..I do not miss that! I do think that because both times I went into labour naturally helped my labours to be quick and complication free cause my body was ready. I did narrowly avoid induction both times, Keyara I was so overdue and Cydney I ended up with preeclampsia but I wasn't diagnosed officially until I was in labour. Of course sometimes inductions have to happen if there is a concern with mum or bubs health but if you're both well then my advice would be to hang in there and hopefully bub won't drag things out too long for you. Good luck, I can't wait to hear how it all goes :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Mrs Lake and welcome to the group :) I have never had any of the procedures you mentioned but best of luck xx

Take - Fiji is such a great place for kids :) xx

Baby Pizazz - I was told the same thing by my OB, but never made it to 38weeks :( I was induced at 36w4d due to severe pre eclampsia :9 i then had Lincoln via EMCS at 37w0d.


----------



## babypizazz

Miss Redknob said:


> :wave: Mrs Lake and welcome to the group :) I have never had any of the procedures you mentioned but best of luck xx
> 
> Take - Fiji is such a great place for kids :) xx
> 
> Baby Pizazz - I was told the same thing by my OB, but never made it to 38weeks :( I was induced at 36w4d due to severe pre eclampsia :9 i then had Lincoln via EMCS at 37w0d.

Hey Miss Redknob! Wow 37 weeks.. I'm almost there, and that's a scary thought..... Have to say that they closer my due date is the scarier the thought of giving birth is... I'm so excited to meet this little one but having to get him out is another matter entirely! Thanks to you and Take2 for sharing your stories.... Again, of course, like people's labour experiences the timing is also different. Here I was thinking that most people cook a little longer.... I'm hoping i go naturally at 39 weeks.... 38 weeks is too soon for me plus it would fall on my father's birthday, which I would like my son to have his own day not share it with another family member.


----------



## Miss Redknob

No worries happy to share :) xx


----------



## Maddy40

Yay, everyone's here (or has been here in the past few days anyway) :thumbup: Great updates!

Wish - how are you feeling? Any MS this time around? Yo is a sweetie. Is she in childcare now or are you still at home? :hugs:

Kirst - Ah the BF debate...I'm still slogging away and want to keep partially-BF until we get done with our overseas holiday, as I can't imagine I'll want to schlep downstairs to the outdoor kitchen with a torch to make bottles at night (our holiday house has no electricity). I love BF but because it's been so difficult to keep up my supply I tend to set myself short-term goals and then reassess every time I reach one. Lily's crawling already, wow she's :bodyb: Leo gets his bum up in the air and I think he'll be moving too as well.

Take - How is Qld treating you? Cydney is beautiful, those eyes! And teeth already...what a smart cookie :flower: Does Keyara have those too? What gorgeous girlies :kiss: 

MsRed - Lincoln's growing up, does it feel fast to you? November will be here before you know it. 14kg is a massive effort, I bet you felt great in Fiji without all the extra baggage :haha: My bestie lives in Fiji and I've been wanting to go visit.

BabyPizazz - Not long to go at all. I was never told anything about possible early deliver, in fact I was the one harassing the midwives about getting induced at 40 weeks instead of letting me go over (Leo arrived naturally at 40+2 after several unsuccessful sweeps in the 2 weeks beforehand).

MrsLake - Welcome :hi: I had a hysteroscopy to remove an internal fibroid and it went fine but I did experience unexpected bleeding after surgery and had to stay in hospital longer than expected (it was supposed to be a day procedure and I ended up admitted for 2 days). 


We are all well, Leo will be 6 months old on 19 July, it is bittersweet. He is such a sweetheart, now our feeding issues have been sorted he is just a pleasure, sleeps well at night (although still a rotten daytime sleeper) and is at that laughing, smiley, really alert stage. His 2 older siblings adore him and he's going to be spoiled rotten. But at the same time he is my one and only baby. The day he started solid food I felt quite depressed because he's an infant now and I will never have another newborn :cry: He no longer wants to snuggle me 100% of the time and in fact actively tries to escape me sometimes :haha: Time marches on! I will try to post a pic and see if I can make it normal sized instead of the giant ones I normally seem to post :blush:


----------



## Maddy40

Leo aged 5.5 months. [URL=https://s1270.photobucket.com/user/Twocam/media/5andhalfmo12Jul14_zpsd7c78d01.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj614/Twocam/5andhalfmo12Jul14_zpsd7c78d01.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## babypizazz

Maddy, Leo is gorgeous! So sad that they grow up so quickly! One thing I'm scared of being that we are only having the one bub..... I'm trying to enjoy pregnancy while it lasts although the closer I get the harder it is to do ANYTHING!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww Maddy Leo is just gorgeous :)


----------



## Kirs_t

So I've had a crazy weekend!! My first cycle back since having Lily and I have a positive pregnancy test. Early days but the test is quite dark and getting darker. I just can't believe it's happened naturally after being told by our doctor we had more chance of winning the lottery. Will see what happens. My head is spinning!

Also maddy- Leo is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Take2

Wow Kirsty! Yes I hear this so often, people told they will never fall naturally then as soon as they try for number 2 it happens straight away. I am so excited for u.

Maddy- sorry it's taken so long to reply, I've been meaning to upload a pic of Keyara too, she has big beautiful blue eyes, both girls get their eyes from their fathers, funny they have different dads but both have big blue eyes. Leo is such a good looking bub, your husband is Indonesian? Is that right? He has that lovely olive skin and big dark eyes, the girls will be knocking down your door in a few years :)


----------



## babypizazz

Congratulations Kirs_t!!! :happydance::happydance:

What wonderful news!!!!

AFM, I have a doc appt on Friday to talk about inducing. My OB is adamant that I delivery before 40 weeks so looks like next week will be it! 

Lucky me though, got the cutest 3D pic of the little guy!
 



Attached Files:







KLOSEJULIA20140724100814296.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Miss Redknob

OMG KIRST!!!!!!!!!!!! What an absolute miracle :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Babypizzaz - Your little bubba is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## aleja

Hey lovely ladies 
Well I can't quite believe the number of babies we have coming again !!! 
A big congratulations to Wish and Kirst for your surprise BFP and to Babypizzazz for reaching full term. Yayyyy

To the TTC girls I hope you are all well. Sometimes it's hard hearing about all these new babies but you will get there too! It doesn't feel like it sometimes but somehow ivf manages to create something magic in the end. 

Ladies your babies are so divine and beautiful . I'm loving the photos. 

Afm- Marlon turned 1 last week and he is such a big happy boy I can barely believe he is ours sometimes!! He is learning to walk at the moment so we have lots of hair-raising moments of him falling on his bum or head sometimes. 

I have an appt with my FS in mid August. We haven't tried to TTC naturally yet. Too tired and still feeling a bit overwhelmed to be honest. Maybe it because I'm a bit older I don't have the energy to chase after a wobbly baby )
I don't think we will fall pregnant naturally as our issues were low sperm count and motility so unless things in that department have changed I think we will need another cycle .. Not looking forward to it I must say!!!

Good luck with your labour n birth babypizzazz .. Can't wait for the announcement


----------



## Maddy40

KIRST! Knock me down with a feather :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

BabyPizzazz good luck at your appointment today :flower: I remember right at the end just being READY for it to happen. Now I look back I wish I wasn't in such a hurry.

Take DH is Thai and yes bub looks a lot like him except Leo is fair-skinned. This will make my Mother-in-Law very happy. The first and only question she asked when Leo was born was "what colour is he" :blush: Thais believe dark skin is no good as it means you work in the fields, are uneducated & have no money. Light skinned is a definite preference.... MIL even tells DH that she doesn't love him as much as his lighter-skinned brother :cry: 

AFM I go back to work at 6am Saturday and DH takes over as SAHD.


----------



## Take2

Aleja- So good to hear from you..pic of Marlon please?

Maddy- My friend is Indonesian and is TTC with Aussie hubby and really wants them to have his skin which is funny because she is a stunner with her caramel skin tone. She ADORES Cydney with her pale skin tone and blonde hair.


----------



## aleja

This is Marlon on his birthday last week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aleja

My sister in law is Cambodian and she is also obsessed with her babies being lighter skinned even though she is a stunner with beautiful dark skin


----------



## Take2

Aww Marlon is so gorgeous..look at all those big curls and the big dark eyes..very handsome :)


----------



## babypizazz

Hi all

Aleja, Marlon is so cute! :cloud9:

So great to see everyone logging in with their updates!!!

I had my appointment yesterday and the doc has booked me in to be induced next Friday (39 weeks).... However, she did an internal and I'm already 2cm dilated so she did a quick sweep (YOWSER, not comfortable)! This morning I lost my plug so I'm pretty sure he will be here within the next couple of days..... Although I am not rushing (labour is very daunting to me right now), I sure will be glad to get the birth part over and start my life as a mummy! :baby::happydance:

Hope everyone else is well! :flower:


----------



## babypizazz

Maddy40 said:


> Take DH is Thai and yes bub looks a lot like him except Leo is fair-skinned. This will make my Mother-in-Law very happy. The first and only question she asked when Leo was born was "what colour is he" :blush: Thais believe dark skin is no good as it means you work in the fields, are uneducated & have no money. Light skinned is a definite preference.... MIL even tells DH that she doesn't love him as much as his lighter-skinned brother :cry:
> 
> Maddy I can't believe your MIL would say that to your DH! That's disgraceful! I would love to have colour in my skin! I'm pale as :haha:
> 
> That's pretty much as low as my mother telling me how much pain I caused her during child birth for most of my life (needless to say we don't have a relationship anymore).... And all those mothers that tell their kids that they were an "accident"..... Those poor kids will have such low self-esteems.... In a way IVF is a great story to tell your child about how they were created because it means that we did everything we could to get them. My son is my little miracle and he will always be told how much he is wanted!


----------



## Take2

How are u going baby pizazz?


----------



## babypizazz

Still here Take.... Trying to get as much relaxation as possible :winkwink:


----------



## aleja

Omg babypizzazz !!!! Any day now or hour for that matter!!!
Good luck


----------



## babypizazz

Lol you would think so but nope, he's still comfy in there!


----------



## aleja

Any news today?


----------



## babypizazz

aleja said:


> Any news today?

Nope :dohh:

Looks like Friday will be it..... I don't think he is keen on leaving the comfort of mum's belly....

Trying to enjoy the last of the quiet I have while I still have it :sleep:


----------



## aleja

Good luck for today! It will be an amazing day!!!!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

How are you today Babypizazz? xx


----------



## babypizazz

Miss Redknob said:


> How are you today Babypizazz? xx




aleja said:


> Good luck for today! It will be an amazing day!!!!!

Hi Miss Red and Aleja.... Sorry I haven't been back sooner, been kinda busy :cloud9:

I was induced on Friday and finally went into active labour at 4pm, started pushing at 8pm and he was born at 9:39pm that night... 

Deacon was 7lb6oz and is better than I dreamed he would be... Very happy but sore mummy.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Take2

Congratulations Babypizzaz, he is just beautiful and I love the name, rest up and enjoy these first weeks with your miracle :)


----------



## aleja

Oh wow he has arrived !!!! Congratulations babypizzazz you're finally a mummy xx

It's a gorgeous name and he looks so peaceful in the photo. Enjoy these first few precious days. It will be a blur but so amazing


----------



## Kirs_t

Congratulations baby pizazz! Such fantastic news :) savour every newborn cuddle and sleep when you can :) sending lots of love!

I've missed a heap here- but aleja, thanks for the pic of Marlon! He is just adorable!! What a cutie. 

How's everyone going? 

Wish- how's the pregnancy?

I'm still pregnant unbelievably! Have a dating scan next week so hopefully we will see a heartbeat.


----------



## Take2

How many weeks Kirsty?


----------



## Kirs_t

I think 7 weeks take, so early days :)


----------



## Take2

And how are u feeling?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congratulations Babypizazz :happy dance: He is adorable :) Rest up and enjoy your little man xx

Wow Kirst, 7weeks already :) Can't wait for your scan xx


----------



## Maddy40

Well done BabyPizzazz :happydance::happydance::happydance: What a gorgeous :baby: and a great size. Is he feeding and sleeping well? I know you are so so thrilled. Hope the soreness wears off soon :hugs:

Aleja your appointment with the FS must be coming up? Where on earth did Marlon get all that hair? What a gorgeous mop :flower:

Kirst good luck for the scan this week <3


AFM my 43rd birthday today. Leo will be 7 months on Tuesday. So hard to believe that I can't fit candles on my cake anymore (unless it's a giant one :blush:) and that Leo is getting up on his hands and knees and wanting to crawl already. Time is going too fast!!!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies , babypizzazz I hope u and bubs are doing well .

Maddy, ha ha yes Marlon does have a mop on his head, all thanks to his daddy who has the same curls. I always wished my boy would have curls so I am excited it came true.. However curls are high maintenance !! His hair is very fuzzy in the mornings and there's little I can do about it.

Yes I went to see FS on Friday. Had a good chat and I am thinking of stunning again either later this year or by Feb next year. He said it's better I do it soonish so egg quality won't become an issue . Of course he said he can't promise a baby but will replicate my last stim cycle so hopefully I'll get a couple of blasts . Fingers crossed .

Red when are you planning to start?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Girls :) I am booked in for egg pick up on the 14th Nov (mine and hubby's 12yr anniversary).

I have had a bit of drama down south though :( I had my follow up pap smear when Lincoln was 4 months old which came back as CIN 1, so then I had to wait 6 months for a follow up pap. I had the follow up pap done just over a month ago and it came back as CIN 2 :( My GP then sent me to my OB/GYNO for a biopsy. Had the biopsy on the 8th August and the results have come back as CIN 3, I know just keeps getting worse :( I am now booked in to have a LLETZ procedure on the 17th September to remove/burn off all the pre-cancerous cells, but luckily I am still fine to go ahead with IVF :)

The only down side to the procedure is it increases your chance or miscarriage and preterm labour :o Just what we need :(


----------



## babypizazz

Hi ladies!!!!

Deacon is doing really well, although it seems that he must hate my boobs 'cause they are just so sore and it has been hard getting him to latch on correctly.... Sometimes I feel like just giving up and going on the bottle but I don't want to....

Maddy I turn 40 in a few months so not that far behind you.... I'm just grateful that I got to become a mum before 40....

Red, how stressful to go through this now.... I had that procedure done about 12 years ago, get used to wearing pads again! I'm now CIN free going on about 9 years.... but I still get a pap done every year.


----------



## Take2

Maddy- Happy Birthday for the other day :)

Miss Red- What an ordeal..my sister has had this procedure done before..I'm glad you caught it early and hopefully you recover completely. My sister went on to have 2 babies with another on the way so it didn't effect her and i have a friend who fell pregnant about 2 months after her procedure and had a normal pregnancy too.

Pizazz- Breast feeding is bloody tough, hang in there it gets easier. The first few weeks are the hardest. Deacon doesn't have tongue tie does he? My eldest had this and couldn't latch properly. Are you having a midwife visit you at home or do you go to a local clinic. My other suggestion is to join the ABA (Australian Breastfeeding Association) they will provide lots of support! Most doctors don't encourage or support you if you are struggling, they will just push you onto formula. I really wished i had been able to feed both my girls longer, especially Cydney because I found it so much easier with her but she started a down hill slope of breast refusal from 10 weeks!


----------



## babypizazz

Take2 said:


> Maddy- Happy Birthday for the other day :)
> 
> Miss Red- What an ordeal..my sister has had this procedure done before..I'm glad you caught it early and hopefully you recover completely. My sister went on to have 2 babies with another on the way so it didn't effect her and i have a friend who fell pregnant about 2 months after her procedure and had a normal pregnancy too.
> 
> Pizazz- Breast feeding is bloody tough, hang in there it gets easier. The first few weeks are the hardest. Deacon doesn't have tongue tie does he? My eldest had this and couldn't latch properly. Are you having a midwife visit you at home or do you go to a local clinic. My other suggestion is to join the ABA (Australian Breastfeeding Association) they will provide lots of support! Most doctors don't encourage or support you if you are struggling, they will just push you onto formula. I really wished i had been able to feed both my girls longer, especially Cydney because I found it so much easier with her but she started a down hill slope of breast refusal from 10 weeks!

Hi Take - It is tough... I have been seeing a lactation consultant from the hospital and while it is all good while I am there, it is another story at home! She did check the tongue tie thing and his palate, both were fine. Hopefully Deacon doesn't refuse the breast! I'm trying out the baby led attachment now which seems to be working a little better but I guess time will tell.

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## Take2

Early days, I'm sure you and Deacon will work it out, people think it comes naturally but I found it takes a lot of practice before it all runs smoothly.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Babypizazz is does get easier :) xx I struggled with feeding Lincoln for 4 months until he learnt how to attach properly. I was big busted and he was so tiny 12G vs 6lbs :haha:


----------



## Kirs_t

Baby pizazz- hang in there. The girls are right.... Breasts feeding can be tough and painful at the beginning, but it does get easier. How are you going with everything? It's such an amazing time and such a whirlwind.

Red- so sorry to hear what you've been through. Sounds like a very stressful time. I hope you recover fully and it doesn't impact on you ttc. Exciting that egg collection is not so far away.

We had a dating scan this week and all went well. Saw a little bean and a heart beat and due 7th April 2015. :)


----------



## babypizazz

Miss Redknob said:


> Babypizazz is does get easier :) xx I struggled with feeding Lincoln for 4 months until he learnt how to attach properly. I was big busted and he was so tiny 12G vs 6lbs :haha:




Kirs_t said:


> Baby pizazz- hang in there. The girls are right.... Breasts feeding can be tough and painful at the beginning, but it does get easier. How are you going with everything? It's such an amazing time and such a whirlwind.
> 
> Red- so sorry to hear what you've been through. Sounds like a very stressful time. I hope you recover fully and it doesn't impact on you ttc. Exciting that egg collection is not so far away.
> 
> We had a dating scan this week and all went well. Saw a little bean and a heart beat and due 7th April 2015. :)

Thanks ladies!

Wow Red! I thought an E cup was bad! His poor little mouth struggles to get that bottom part of the areola.... I never thought that area was that big, watch enough breastfeeding videos and you see some corkers! Hope you are doing ok...

Kirs_t - apart from the breastfeeding issues we are doing well... We are having slight issues with bed wetting already.... Those little trouser snakes like to point themselves the wrong way so pee escapes the nappy, but then again he is still so little that nappies aren't exactly the most snug! :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for all your lovely words ladies :) xx

How exciting Kirst :dance: Glad to hear bub is doing well xx

Oh no Babypizazz not bed wetting already :haha: Lincoln has only wet the bed once. A tip make sure it is pointing south when your put his nappy on :thumbup:


----------



## Maddy40

aleja said:


> Yes I went to see FS on Friday. Had a good chat and I am thinking of stunning again

Well that's a pretty accurate decision of what happens to our bodies :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Miss Redknob said:


> Oh no Babypizazz .... A tip make sure it is pointing south when your put his nappy on :thumbup:

Good advice Red ;) Maybe we'll have to refer to BabyPizazz as "BabyPee" from now on! What nappies are you using? Just to brag a little...my son is clearly a genius as not only can he pee in a variety of directions, but on one occasion even got it in his own eyes and mouth :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Babypizazz hope the BF gets easier for you. But if you go to a bottle (or mix feed, or feed with a shield, or any other type of feeding) then not to worry. As lots of BNB posters told me when i was having a rough time, the only bad mummy is one that doesn't feed her baby at all :)


----------



## babypizazz

Maddy40 said:


> Miss Redknob said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Babypizazz .... A tip make sure it is pointing south when your put his nappy on :thumbup:
> 
> Good advice Red ;) Maybe we'll have to refer to BabyPizazz as "BabyPee" from now on! What nappies are you using? Just to brag a little...my son is clearly a genius as not only can he pee in a variety of directions, but on one occasion even got it in his own eyes and mouth :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Babypizazz hope the BF gets easier for you. But if you go to a bottle (or mix feed, or feed with a shield, or any other type of feeding) then not to worry. As lots of BNB posters told me when i was having a rough time, the only bad mummy is one that doesn't feed her baby at all :)Click to expand...

Hahaha thanks Maddy! I'm using huggies newborn... And we do make a conscious effort to point it down south, don't know how it moves... Sneaky little trouser snake... You do have a clever son don't you, though poor little one getting it in his eyes and mouth....

Thanks for the breastfeeding encouragement... Hopefully we are getting there... I'm just trying to persevere and hope that it just meshes....

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Miss Redknob

"BabyPee" Love it Maddy :haha: :haha:

Well I spoke too soon and Lincoln wet through 2 nights ago, only because he slept for 13hrs :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Red, you tease!!! We celebrate if we get more than 2 hours at a time... Yawn. Even started co-sleeping for part of the night. Now I just roll over and stick (.)(.) in his mouth when he starts calling out "yahoo, ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba, YAHOOOOOOO" at 2am..... :sleep:

BabyP when the Huggies newborn start to leak try the next size up - sounds weird but you actually have more material to manoeuvre (so you can still get them plenty tight like newborn ones) and they soak up heaps more. That said, Leo was little and in newborn size to 5 months, so who am I to talk :shrug::blush:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry Maddy :haha: Lincoln has been sleeping through the night since 6months old :)


----------



## Take2

I shall not mention that Cydney has slept 12 hours a night since 11 weeks then, I know how blessed we are, Keyara was a nightmare!!!


----------



## babypizazz

OMG! I'm so jealous of you ladies that have bubs sleeping the whole night... Deacon loves nothing more than sleeping on mums chest all night, which is lovely but not so much fun for me as I have been hanging to sleep in a more comfortable position now that I'm not preggo! 

I think I'll be using the newborn for a little while yet (he's a small bub) we haven't had any incidences in the last few days.... Should be a little easier now that his belly button is healing...


----------



## wishandwait

Hello ladies!!!!
It has been forever since I've been on here and wow sooo much happening!!!!

Babypiazz--- CONGRATULATIONS MUMMA! Another beautiful baby on this super lucky thread....Don't sweat the breastfeeding either, you're only ever gonna make the best decision for your bubba. Enjoy every minute! And go for lots of lunches while he still sleeps in a pram! 

Maddy- Leo is totally divine! And im totally jealous of his dark skin hahah! I know what you mean though when we were in Thailand I accidentally brought a moisturiser with BLEACH in it hahaha! Not what I was after. And Yohanna didn't sleep through till 11 months. Every baby is different and good sleepers from a super young age are the exception not the rule. Leo just loves some extra special mumma time at night. My yoga instructor reckons its the prime bonding hour so lap it up!

Red- So exciting you've booked your next cycle! Boo about the cells though, I had a friend who had this happen recently exact same story, she has since gotten pregnant and the cells improved a lot while she carries? I don't know if thats the norm though? Sounds like you have a great relationship with your gyno though, he sounds really thorough. 

Kristi-- OMG!!! BEST NEWS!!! We are THAT story hey!!!! How are you feeling about being a mum of 2? What will the age gap be?

Aleja- I cant believe Marlon is one! This year has flown! Are you back at work?

Take- Cydney sounds like a total dream...Question do you feel 'finished' with having kids? I just wonder if ill feel done after this one. 

AFM- Im 20 weeks and found out we're most likely having another girl! Baby is healthy which is such a relief. Ive been on struggle street big time this time round though! Lucky Yo is only 8kgs or I dont know what i'd do hahahaha1! They think all the bleeding I've had is caused by the placenta growing on my C scar and there was so little time between babies. Hopefully it moves off..... still don't know about a vbac though????? Yohanna is going great guns! Soo cheeky! And in other awesome news I found out from facebook that Dancing queen is expecting a baby too!!!!!! Thats all the original members!


----------



## Maddy40

Wish yay for DQ that's great news. And whoopee for another girl - did you keep all your stuff from when Yo was born, or do you have to re-stock? Hard to believe you're already 20 weeks, it's gone in a flash (well to me, anyway :)

We think that perhaps Leo is hungry at night as we've done a tally of his milk intake during the day and it's right down - he's teething so tends to chew the bottle and my boob instead of sucking - last night DH gave him a full bottle at 10:30pm and he slept through until 4am. So we'll try that again tonight and see how we go...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Fantastic news about DQ :dance:

I was just logging on to ask if you knew what you were having as I saw your 20week post on FB yesterday :) Yay!! A little sister for Yo :) You are lucky she is only 8kgs, Lincoln in 10.5kgs :o


----------



## Take2

Hi guys :)

Wish- 2 little girls..so lovely, sisters are gorgeous :)
As for your question..do I feel finished having kids? This is a question I ask myself on a daily basis and the answer changes daily. Some days I think no, I'm not done, I'd love another bub, Keyara is 10 years older than Cydney so its not like they will ever be play mates. But then I had a tough pregnancy with Cydney, and having now had preeclampsia once I have a higher risk of getting it again, I don't think Wayne really wants to put that risk and pressure on the family and I can't really blame him. Its him who will have to take on all the responsibility if I got hospitalised or put on bed rest.
So I don't know, and at 34 I don't have a lot of time to make up my mind&#8230;I wish I just felt 'done' so I didn't feel so torn all the time about it!


----------



## eveclo

Hi Ladies, 

Congratulations on all of the new pregnancies! 

I'm still not pregnant, but have moved to Regional VIC and hoping to do a cycle here. The new doctor (we are in Albury-Wodonga) has suggested we do a cycle with a higher dosage of Gonal F and also do that longer cycle where i sniff that stuff (great description) and i'm on the pill etc. Also suggested I have a hysteroscopy and after ET take prednisolone and clexane (if my bloods indicate that this is necessary). So we will see how that goes. Hoping for a cycle soon just depending on work schedules. 

Sorry not hoping for the pity party but more to try and meet some more australian ivfers on this journey for some moral support! :)


----------



## Take2

Hi eveclo, are you seeing Scott Giltrap? The staff down there are lovely, is the nurse June still there? I did the long one with the syneral spray, that stuff gave me the worst hot flushes. Good luck and if you need any advice I will try my best to help :)


----------



## Maddy40

Oh Take boy do I know that 'what if' feeling :flower: At least you know you don't have to make an immediate decision (2 cents worth from the 43 year old :haha:).

Eveclo sounds like a long down-reg cycle, that's how we got our boy. Worst bit of all is Clexane (I had to have it for 6 weeks after his birth, not as part of IVF) it's yuk :hugs:

Miss Red 10.5kg wow you must have great arm and back muscles :thumbup: L is 7.5kg and that is enough for me :blush:


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> Hi eveclo, are you seeing Scott Giltrap? The staff down there are lovely, is the nurse June still there? I did the long one with the syneral spray, that stuff gave me the worst hot flushes. Good luck and if you need any advice I will try my best to help :)

Yes Take!!! I believe it was you who recommended me to him. I had the appointment recently and was impressed. He's different to what i am used to but it may be just what i need. I just find it hard to find strength and belief in IVF after our 2 fresh failed/2 failed fet's. Especially considering I'm only early 20's! Just find it a bit hard to keep going when everything has been good previously, if that makes sense. June is definitely still there, she was very helpful in explaining what the cycle would entail. I have the syneral in my cupboard just waiting for me to start the cycle when i choose to. I also have the script for the pill too. I hope i don't get many symptoms!!! Have you only ever done the down-reg? What difference does it usually make to a cycle? My doctor in Brissy never even mentioned it, apart from just to say we won't be doing it. Interesting :) 



Maddy40 said:


> Oh Take boy do I know that 'what if' feeling :flower: At least you know you don't have to make an immediate decision (2 cents worth from the 43 year old :haha:).
> 
> Eveclo sounds like a long down-reg cycle, that's how we got our boy. Worst bit of all is Clexane (I had to have it for 6 weeks after his birth, not as part of IVF) it's yuk :hugs:
> 
> Miss Red 10.5kg wow you must have great arm and back muscles :thumbup: L is 7.5kg and that is enough for me :blush:

Hi Maddy, how did you find the down-reg? I'm trying to keep an open mind, just a bit nervous to have that hysteroscopy and scatch, can't remember if i will be knocked out or just chillin'! 

Clexane was mentioned in my appointment, i believe it was only necessary for me if i had a blood clotting factor - does that sound about right? 

thanks for the replies!! :)4


----------



## Take2

Eveclo- Yes Scott is a character, he is part time specialist part time cattle breeder, he has the biggest hands I have ever seen, seems more suited to cows then women lol. Very down to earth and a straight shooter tho so you know where you stand. So long since I did my down reg cycle, I only did IVF once so I have never done a short protocol, I believe the long protocol produces better quality eggs. I think the risk of hyper stim is higher tho so make sure you follow all the advice. I found the spray gave me headaches and hot flushes and it burns the hell out of your nose, I called it the fire spray lol. My only complaint about Albury reproductive was their method for determining ovulation, I was advised to do the LH urine test in the morning which gave me a positive but I was sure I wasn't ovulating. I looked up the manufacturers website and it said not to test with the first morning urine as it can give false positives. I debated this over the phone with the nurse who finally agreed to have me do a blood test, and sure enough my LH wasn't elevated so the urine test was wrong. This was only an issue for our IUI and frozen transfer because obviously for the fresh cycle they transferred the embryo 2 days later but I was annoyed that their advice contradicted the test manufacturers instruction. It pays to be proactive and listen to your intuition sometimes. Good luck with it all :)


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> Eveclo- Yes Scott is a character, he is part time specialist part time cattle breeder, he has the biggest hands I have ever seen, seems more suited to cows then women lol. Very down to earth and a straight shooter tho so you know where you stand. So long since I did my down reg cycle, I only did IVF once so I have never done a short protocol, I believe the long protocol produces better quality eggs. I think the risk of hyper stim is higher tho so make sure you follow all the advice. I found the spray gave me headaches and hot flushes and it burns the hell out of your nose, I called it the fire spray lol. My only complaint about Albury reproductive was their method for determining ovulation, I was advised to do the LH urine test in the morning which gave me a positive but I was sure I wasn't ovulating. I looked up the manufacturers website and it said not to test with the first morning urine as it can give false positives. I debated this over the phone with the nurse who finally agreed to have me do a blood test, and sure enough my LH wasn't elevated so the urine test was wrong. This was only an issue for our IUI and frozen transfer because obviously for the fresh cycle they transferred the embryo 2 days later but I was annoyed that their advice contradicted the test manufacturers instruction. It pays to be proactive and listen to your intuition sometimes. Good luck with it all :)

Ooo very interesting and thank you for the advice! Can't believe about the LH strips, after years of TTC we usually know our own bodies better than anyone else anyway! Just gotta follow your gut i guess ;)

I literally just checked the mail and had a letter from them, Apparently my thyroid Free T4 level has come back a little low, its 10.5 and apparently the normal is pmol/L 12.0-22.0. I have tried googling it but all the levels are saying different things/that it is normal. I don't know if my old clinic did this test or not. Hmm. They are closed now but I will ring tomorrow to double check what the go is. Hope it's nothing too serious! Doesn't seem too far off the 12.0 mark so hopefully all is good! My TSH is good though so i guess that is a bonus. 

Wonderful about the better quality eggs, we always seem to have crappy quality embryos. Our old clinic used a grading scale of 1-5 with 1 being the best 5 being the worst and ours were always a 3. (With 3 day transfers) Which is pretty disappointing! Hopefully we get answers though that are Easily fixed ;)

Thank you so much for your help, it really helps to know that you have been through it all with the same clinic.


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Eveclo, So nice to hear from you :)

I did a long down reg cycle BCP, Syneral, Stimming, EPU, Clexane and Aspirin. I found it so hard as I spotting the whole time, which they said was breakthrough bleeding, and the Syneral spray was a killer with the headaches, but I don't regret it one bit :)

I have also started taking CoQ10 for better egg quality :) I have read heaps about it and a lot of people have success with it :) I am going in for EPU on the 14th Nov, so I'm in it with you xx


----------



## Maddy40

Eveclo, so lots of us have down long down-regs. In my case a looooonnnng down-reg because I was a bit slow in responding :) I had no major side effects from the meds, didn't even put on weight. But I didn't sniff- Syneral is apparently the headachey one as others have noted. The Clexane gave me huge bruises, it's a very 'stingy' med and I found the injection site hurt for a few minutes. I looked like a pincushion after a few days! Yes it's an anti-clotting med - I had surgery after my son was born and took Clexane to alleviate the risk of post-surgical clots.


----------



## eveclo

Maddy40 said:


> Eveclo, so lots of us have down long down-regs. In my case a looooonnnng down-reg because I was a bit slow in responding :) I had no major side effects from the meds, didn't even put on weight. But I didn't sniff- Syneral is apparently the headachey one as others have noted. The Clexane gave me huge bruises, it's a very 'stingy' med and I found the injection site hurt for a few minutes. I looked like a pincushion after a few days! Yes it's an anti-clotting med - I had surgery after my son was born and took Clexane to alleviate the risk of post-surgical clots.

They gave me a blood test to see if i would 'require' clexane, and i haven't heard back. I'll ask at the next appointment. Oh god, i hope i don't get headaches! (I already get really awful migraines- but it's worth it in the long run i'm sure!)



Miss Redknob said:


> :wave: Eveclo, So nice to hear from you :)
> 
> I did a long down reg cycle BCP, Syneral, Stimming, EPU, Clexane and Aspirin. I found it so hard as I spotting the whole time, which they said was breakthrough bleeding, and the Syneral spray was a killer with the headaches, but I don't regret it one bit :)
> 
> I have also started taking CoQ10 for better egg quality :) I have read heaps about it and a lot of people have success with it :) I am going in for EPU on the 14th Nov, so I'm in it with you xx

Okay that sounds almost exactly the same minus the aspirin, :) I have some CoQ10 actually, i take it when i can remember ahha! i will have to be more on the ball with it! Ok looks like headaches are the common denominator here, i will grin and bear! Hopefully this whole down-reg mix up will be the change we need :)

Ladies... can i ask what dosage of Gonal F you were on when you had your stim? xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

My FS has me on Puregon. My first cycle I was on 150iu and after my first scan and bloods I was put on 300iu as my overies were doing nothing :haha: This cycle they are starting me on 250iu :)


----------



## Kirs_t

I think i was on 250 of gonal f evclo. I have low reserve so I assume I started a little higher? What are you on? 

Red when does your cycle start?

Have loved catching up on how everyone's going!

Wish- I'm feeling terrified about having 2 kids! Especially two 16 months apart ;) how about you? How are you going being pregnant with little yo?


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> My FS has me on Puregon. My first cycle I was on 150iu and after my first scan and bloods I was put on 300iu as my overies were doing nothing :haha: This cycle they are starting me on 250iu :)

Haha ! That sounds like a good starting dose for the next cycle! Hopefully we can be cycle sisters ;)



Kirs_t said:


> I think i was on 250 of gonal f evclo. I have low reserve so I assume I started a little higher? What are you on?
> 
> Red when does your cycle start?
> 
> Have loved catching up on how everyone's going!
> 
> Wish- I'm feeling terrified about having 2 kids! Especially two 16 months apart ;) how about you? How are you going being pregnant with little yo?

My first cycle (which was cancelled before EPU as I didn't respond well) was 100iu of Gonal F. Then I was on 150iu for my technical first cycle and second cycle. First cycle got 11 eggs, 10 mature and 8 fertilised. Second cycle 7 eggs and only 5 mature, but all 5 fertilised but they ended up being crappy and we only had one blast on day 5 (which wasn't a good one either). So this next cycle the FS said he would put me on 225iu which is a big jump up so i'm hopeful for a greater outcome!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Got a call from the clinic yesterday :) Start BCP on the 29th Sep (if AF is on time) then start Syneral 3 weeks later, then start stims on the 1st Nov, trigger the 12th Nov and EPU 14th Nov :) Getting excited even though it is a freeze all cycle :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Yay Miss Red. Hope a golden egg or two are among that batch! I say it's time we had TWINS on here :winkwink::haha:

AFM had a scare a week ago, discovered L is severely allergic to egg whites and ended up at the emergency room with a baby swollen up like the Michelin man. Thankfully his airway wasn't affected but it was a close call as his lips were terribly swollen. Got a referral to the allergy specialist, only to find the waitlist at the public hospital here is 2 years!


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Got a call from the clinic yesterday :) Start BCP on the 29th Sep (if AF is on time) then start Syneral 3 weeks later, then start stims on the 1st Nov, trigger the 12th Nov and EPU 14th Nov :) Getting excited even though it is a freeze all cycle :haha:

Ahh that's right- I remember you saying a while ago it would be freeze all. Is that to do the genetic testing? And when do you think you'll do a FET? 

AF is due for me on 22nd September, and I am supposed to start BCP on CD5, I think, so depending on a few things we might go ahead! I'm having trouble commiting to this cycle- I need to make up my mind ASAP though! Hehe.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Shit Maddy hope he is ok?? :(

No our PGD testing is done on Day 3, and we get the results Day 5, when I would normally have a fresh transfer :) I am doing a freeze all cycle as we have a cruise booked for March and my OB said that he won't allow me to travel pregnant :( So we will be doing a FET mid April :)

That's strange that you start the BCP 5 days into AF?? I am due for AF on the 29th Sep :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Exciting that things are getting started ev and red! Evclo- how come you are unsure about the cycle? Are you thinking you might not go ahead?

Maddy- that us terrifying about Leo! Will you I private to see a specialist sooner? What did the hospital recommend you do in the mean time?

I'm 11 weeks today! First tri is nearly over and has completely kicked my butt so I am very glad :) we have all come down with gastro this week and on top of morning sickness - it's been tough! Hope the little bean is hanging in there!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Maddy I would love twins :haha: Tempted to ask the clinic if they would transfer 2 :thumbup:

Wow Kirst that is awesome :) xx


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Oh Shit Maddy hope he is ok?? :(
> 
> No our PGD testing is done on Day 3, and we get the results Day 5, when I would normally have a fresh transfer :) I am doing a freeze all cycle as we have a cruise booked for March and my OB said that he won't allow me to travel pregnant :( So we will be doing a FET mid April :)
> 
> That's strange that you start the BCP 5 days into AF?? I am due for AF on the 29th Sep :)

Ohh that's fair enough! Great planning- plus your frozen embie worked better for you previously anyway! Yay. 

I thought it was strange too- I might ring to double check! 



Kirs_t said:


> Exciting that things are getting started ev and red! Evclo- how come you are unsure about the cycle? Are you thinking you might not go ahead?
> 
> Maddy- that us terrifying about Leo! Will you I private to see a specialist sooner? What did the hospital recommend you do in the mean time?
> 
> I'm 11 weeks today! First tri is nearly over and has completely kicked my butt so I am very glad :) we have all come down with gastro this week and on top of morning sickness - it's been tough! Hope the little bean is hanging in there!

I am mainly unsure because I am finding it really hard to have the 'faith' or keep it! I think I'm mainly just a bit scared if it doesn't work again; as I'm not sure where we would turn from there- if that makes sense. It's just a really daunting feeling, particularly having done cycles before & I'm already as young and healthy as I can be! 

Congratulations on almost reaching 2nd trimester! Are you looking forward to your 12 week scan :) hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Girls :wave:

Thought I would let you all know that my LLETZ procedure went great, but my OB/GYNO said that he has only taken a small amount of the cervix away as he doesn't want to increase my risk of miscarriage more. I should get the results at my 6 week check up :)

On another note my sister had her beautiful baby girl yesterday, by an assisted c-section (bub was frank breech) so once the OB got her out my sister reached down and pulled her up onto her chest :) Her name is Addison Jane born at 1:51pm weighing 2840grams (6lbs 2oz). She is absolutely gorgeous :) Makes me want another one now :haha:


----------



## Kirs_t

Glad the procedure went well red! And congratulations on your new niece. Hopefully not long until it is your turn again :) 

Evclo- I completely understand your reservation. Hopefully this new clinic and protocol are the change you need. How are you going?


----------



## eveclo

Woo hoo! Congrats on the niece red. How exciting. 

I'm doing well- we were going to start our down reg cycle this month (currently CD 4) but my doctor is away around my CD 20-23 when he was wanting to do the hysteroscopy!! A little disappointing but we will start next cycle. It looks as though we will be having EPU around the first week of December. Which is strange, our first full cycle was December 2013 so I am hoping it's not a bad omen! 

Other than that, doing well! Trying to stick to a low gluten diet and be as healthy as possible but have the occasional slip up ;) haha. Do you ladies have any suggestions for this next cycle? Anything is appreciated :) xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Bummer that you are starting a month later, but I am sure it will go quick :)

I have been taken CoQ10, Royal Jelly and Maca for this cycle. They are suppose to help with egg maturity and quality :)

I am a Coeliac and I paid for a slip up the other day :haha:


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi, can I join in? 

I am 35 years old and a 7 year old DS. I have been ttc a second child from feb last year but have been unsuccessful so far ( Had 2 early losses during this time). 
Got my Day 3 and AMH results today and have an appointment with a RE from monash IVF in November. If she suggests IVF, we will be cycling most likely in Jan-Feb 2015.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Nikki,

The more the merrier :) Welcome to the group! Good luck with your appointment in November :thumbup: Can I ask what was your AMH results?

xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Thanks for the welcome :flower:
My AMH is 16.2 :(


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's pretty good mine is 10.2 and I was told that mine is borderline ok. Some of my friends have AMH's of less than 1. Keep your chin up :)

Here's a handy link https://ivf.com.au/ovarian-reserve-amh-test


----------



## Nikki1979

Thanks for link. 

I am taking vitamin e and zinc from last month. I tried to take royal jelly last month but my eyes and face swelled up which makes me think I maybe allergic to it. I was really annoyed as I am not allergic to anything else. 
I want to start on DHEA and Coq10 from next month and accupunture.


----------



## Miss Redknob

What a bummer about the Royal Jelly. If you can get on the CoQ10 asap as they say that it is best taken 3 months prior to egg pick up as thats how long it takes for our eggs to mature :)


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies! 

So good your procedure went well Red! Least its all finished and done before your cycle. You look amazing by the way well done on your weight loss! It's no easy feat especially being a mum! 

Eveclo- I think a december cycle is awesome! September is the best time of year to have a baby

Nikki- Welcome! Where are you going through Monash? I went through Monash in Richmond and they were very sweet

Kristi- Hows that bump going? 

And Hi to all the ladies with babies!!!

Im can't believe ill have a newborn in 15 weeks eeeek!!! Very Very unprepared


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Wish :) xx

I still can't believe that you are pregnant with another miracle baby xx


----------



## eveclo

wishandwait said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So good your procedure went well Red! Least its all finished and done before your cycle. You look amazing by the way well done on your weight loss! It's no easy feat especially being a mum!
> 
> Eveclo- I think a december cycle is awesome! September is the best time of year to have a baby
> 
> Nikki- Welcome! Where are you going through Monash? I went through Monash in Richmond and they were very sweet
> 
> Kristi- Hows that bump going?
> 
> And Hi to all the ladies with babies!!!
> 
> Im can't believe ill have a newborn in 15 weeks eeeek!!! Very Very unprepared

So exciting though! Did you say you were having another little girl? I hope everything goes smoothly for you! I think September is great too- if it works! Hehe. Fingers crossed 



Nikki1979 said:


> Thanks for link.
> 
> I am taking vitamin e and zinc from last month. I tried to take royal jelly last month but my eyes and face swelled up which makes me think I maybe allergic to it. I was really annoyed as I am not allergic to anything else.
> I want to start on DHEA and Coq10 from next month and accupunture.

Welcome Nikki! It's a great forum- so helpful. I am taking CoQ10 and I have heard of Royal jelly and looked into it- but I have asthma and it says not to take if you have it- so I didn't want to risk it:( 

I hope your appointment comes up nice and quickly! :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi :wave:

Miss Redknob - the pic of your baby and you is so adorable. I see that you will starting your journey for your second baby next month. Good luck with that. 

eveclo - thanks for the welcome. I see from your signature that you are changing your clinic and procedure. I hope it works out great for you.

Wishandwait - wow 15 weeks. Congrats on your second miracle. With my DS, the last trimester was the hardest. Couldn't wait for him to be born :)
I live in Mount Waverley so the closest clinic to me is clayton. My first appointment is on November 20th. When I had my miscarriage in April, I was diagnosed with adenomyosis and was completely heartbroken. I had another ultrasound this week and they said not sufficient evidence to make diagnosis of adenomyosis. Not sure which one to believe but the FS I am seeing is dealing with uterine issues so hoping that all works out. 

When I have time, I am going to go back and read all the pages of this thread so I can know everyone better and can relate to everyone.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Nikki :) Should be stating the BCP in a day or two then I'll be stating stims on the 1st Nov for EPU on the 14th Nov. We are doing a freeze all cycle as we have a family holiday booked and my OB won't let me travel pregnant :(


----------



## eveclo

Hello!!! Can't believe it is August already. Just checking in with everyone. How are you feeling Red on BCP? Almost time to start stimming (kind of... not really haha!) I am waiting for AF to make an appearance to start my BCP but I'm only CD15 at the moment, so still got a little bit to go. Haha. :)


----------



## MollyNorwood

Eve I think you are a little confused... It is October not August  Haha
Hello everyone! I thought I would check back in and see how everyone is doing.
Eve how are you finding your new clinic? Last time I was on this thread you were about to move and was hoping to find somewhere good :) Good luck hun!
nd good luck Red, I hope you get lots of wonderful mature eggies for your Nov EPU xx
Nikki I live in Bentleigh East and also went to Clayton- Monash IVF. They are very good there I found, if you have any questions about them feel free to ask xxo
As for me I am traveling along nicely, only almost 10 weeks to go *scary mary* but it will be so worth it :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Eveclo - Was going to say the same thing! It's October lovely :) The BCP is going ok but I stated it last Sunday (28/9) and am on day 10 and still bleeding but I think it is because of my LLETZ procedure and I also had breakthrough bleeding the whole time I was on the BCP for my last cycle :( But otherwise no dramas :) Hopefully AF comes around quick for you so you can start xx

Thanks Molly :) Can't believe you only have 10 weeks to go :dance:


----------



## eveclo

MollyNorwood said:


> Eve I think you are a little confused... It is October not August  Haha
> Hello everyone! I thought I would check back in and see how everyone is doing.
> Eve how are you finding your new clinic? Last time I was on this thread you were about to move and was hoping to find somewhere good :) Good luck hun!
> nd good luck Red, I hope you get lots of wonderful mature eggies for your Nov EPU xx
> Nikki I live in Bentleigh East and also went to Clayton- Monash IVF. They are very good there I found, if you have any questions about them feel free to ask xxo
> As for me I am traveling along nicely, only almost 10 weeks to go *scary mary* but it will be so worth it :)

The new clinic is really good so far! Haven't done a cycle yet but gearing up to do one! Oh wow- how exciting. Make sure you post after you have bub! Good luck.



Miss Redknob said:


> Eveclo - Was going to say the same thing! It's October lovely :) The BCP is going ok but I stated it last Sunday (28/9) and am on day 10 and still bleeding but I think it is because of my LLETZ procedure and I also had breakthrough bleeding the whole time I was on the BCP for my last cycle :( But otherwise no dramas :) Hopefully AF comes around quick for you so you can start xx
> 
> Thanks Molly :) Can't believe you only have 10 weeks to go :dance:

Hahaha where on EARTH was my head at when I wrote that! October is the one I meant ;) unless I'm still stuck in August... I think I'd prefer that this year is flying!! 

Ahh it's a bit frustrating about the breakthrough bleeding! I always got it when I was on the pill (but for the opposite of what I'm trying to do now!) so I ended up just going off it & we used condoms. It just never worked well for me so I assume I will probably have the same problem! Thanks Hun I'm getting a little excited! Nervous for a long cycle though it sounds so daunting! Good to hear things are good. Hope bubba Lincoln is doing well too!!x


----------



## Miss Redknob

You are right in saying this year has flown by!! :)

When I was on it years ago I never had any breakthrough bleeding with it :shrug: very weird that I get it now :(

My first cycle was a long down reg, for me it went really quick! Keep yourself busy :)

Lincoln is doing great, got 4 molars whilst he was sick :)


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> You are right in saying this year has flown by!! :)
> 
> When I was on it years ago I never had any breakthrough bleeding with it :shrug: very weird that I get it now :(
> 
> My first cycle was a long down reg, for me it went really quick! Keep yourself busy :)
> 
> Lincoln is doing great, got 4 molars whilst he was sick :)

Very strange! Are you on microgynon or whatever it is! That's what they have prescribed me so I'll see how I go! Oooo I hope it goes quick for me too then! I just want the hysteroscopy and stuff to be over asap too!

Geez Lincoln, smart little man!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am on Levlen, think it is a mild pill, who knows :haha:


----------



## Take2

if I remember correctly Levlen is the generic version of microgynon, good luck ladies :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yep just looked it up and you are right Take :thumbup:


----------



## eveclo

Hellllooo ladies!

Nothing to update on my end just wanted to check in. I have started doing heaps more with my Blog now so I will probably be on there quite a lot haha ;) 

How are you going Red? Where are you at with your cycle? 

I'm currently waiting CD1 so I can start BCP and hysteroscopy cycle :) I keep having dreams that I am about to go into EPU and realise I didn't use my lupron nasal spray at all during the cycle and wonder what to do. I'm so weird. haha.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hurry up AF Eveclo wants to start!! :haha:

I am going well :) Finish the pill on the 27th and starting stims on the 1st Nov, so not long to go now :)

Still waiting for my LLETZ procedure results which I get on the 29th :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Good luck for your cycles red and ev! Exciting to be close to stimming red, and you won't be far behind evclo!

All good here- 16 weeks now and bub is growing nicely. We are having a surprise for the gender this time. Keeping with the 'surprise' theme :) 

Been thinking about what we will do with our two frosties... Girls with frosties- what are your plans?? I assumed we would have used them to conceive number two.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Wow 16weeks, it's flying by :)

My hubby and I have always said that what ever frosties we get we will attempt! I know crazy :haha:


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hurry up AF Eveclo wants to start!! :haha:
> 
> I am going well :) Finish the pill on the 27th and starting stims on the 1st Nov, so not long to go now :)
> 
> Still waiting for my LLETZ procedure results which I get on the 29th :)

OOO well that's something to look forward to. I can't remember if you have told me before or not but what are they checking for? 

Are you having any side effects from the pill? I can't really remember having any except my boobs were humungo but this was a few years ago. hehe. 




Kirs_t said:


> Good luck for your cycles red and ev! Exciting to be close to stimming red, and you won't be far behind evclo!
> 
> All good here- 16 weeks now and bub is growing nicely. We are having a surprise for the gender this time. Keeping with the 'surprise' theme :)
> 
> Been thinking about what we will do with our two frosties... Girls with frosties- what are your plans?? I assumed we would have used them to conceive number two.

Wow! Congratulations on reaching the 16 week mark. I love surprises! Do you have any vibes on what you think it might be? So exciting. 

On our first cycle, we had 4 frozen and I told my Husband that if all of them worked we would use them all - but then again I didn't have ANY babies and I'm sure by the time I got to 2 I may have thought a little bit different! 

Family friends of mine that did IVF had 3 frozen embryos left over and they kept them for a few more years to make sure that they were '100%' sure they didn't want any more children, and donated them to science. It's a hard / very personal choice ! I'm sure you'll make the right one for you and your family :) 



Miss Redknob said:


> Wow 16weeks, it's flying by :)
> 
> My hubby and I have always said that what ever fro sties we get we will attempt! I know crazy :haha:

You might just be the crazy frozen baby lady ;) I hope so!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Eveclo I had pre-cancerous cervical cells, which they have cut/burned away. I am waiting to see if the cells were in the normal range for the abnormality or in the abnormal range of the abnormality :/ My OB has briefly spoken to me about a hysterectomy as this is what happens if my body grows the cells back :(


----------



## Take2

I'm sure it will be fine Miss Red..I'm crossing my fingers for you x


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am hoping the same Take :)


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Eveclo I had pre-cancerous cervical cells, which they have cut/burned away. I am waiting to see if the cells were in the normal range for the abnormality or in the abnormal range of the abnormality :/ My OB has briefly spoken to me about a hysterectomy as this is what happens if my body grows the cells back :(

Oh wow! Now you say it, I do think I recall reading this in the blog a while ago- BUT I'm sure tests will be all good too. :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Eveclo xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Miss Redknob - praying that your tests turn out all good.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Nikki xx


----------



## eveclo

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all doing well. I wasn't sure if any of you had heard of or watched Kristy's videos on Youtube, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpvAi-pBjTZeSijaIhZXLWw but she is an Australian woman who has just undergone her first IVF cycle. During her tww her Husband Royce passed away in a car accident (5dp2dt) and she has since found out she is pregnant. 

Go check out her youtube & there is a fund me page as well to help her out. Give your partners an extra cuddle tonight, life really is too short. xx


----------



## aleja

Hey ladies! Long time no chat!
I've been off BNB for ages now but I thought if come in to say G'day 

Kirst and wish, how are you girls enjoying pregnancy this time around? 
Must be more tiring with little active toddlers running around I bet !

Evclo and Ms Redknob we might all the stimming around the same time as I'm due to start meds when AF arrives in late Oct/early Nov.
I'm so nervous again ... We've decided to do 1 more stim for baby #2 and then what will be will be. Hopefully I can get some frozen embryos but I'm being realistic and prepare myself in case it doesn't happen. 

I'm so grateful for Marlon (15 months ) and I think We can live with 1 child if it comes to that (although will be sad ).

Babypizzazz are you still around??? Hope you've taken well to motherhood 

Hello to everyone else I've missed, sorry I haven't gone back too far in the recent pages


----------



## eveclo

aleja said:


> Hey ladies! Long time no chat!
> I've been off BNB for ages now but I thought if come in to say G'day
> 
> Kirst and wish, how are you girls enjoying pregnancy this time around?
> Must be more tiring with little active toddlers running around I bet !
> 
> Evclo and Ms Redknob we might all the stimming around the same time as I'm due to start meds when AF arrives in late Oct/early Nov.
> I'm so nervous again ... We've decided to do 1 more stim for baby #2 and then what will be will be. Hopefully I can get some frozen embryos but I'm being realistic and prepare myself in case it doesn't happen.
> 
> I'm so grateful for Marlon (15 months ) and I think We can live with 1 child if it comes to that (although will be sad ).
> 
> Babypizzazz are you still around??? Hope you've taken well to motherhood
> 
> Hello to everyone else I've missed, sorry I haven't gone back too far in the recent pages

Hey! Oh how exciting. I wish I was actually doing Our ivf cycle this month but our egg pick up won't be until the first week of Dec but I'm sure it'll come up nice and quick! 

Hope this cycle brings you your second miracle. Do you know what dosage you will be on? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay Aleja, how exciting :dance:

Eveclo - Kristy is on my FB IVF support page, such a tragic story :(


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Yay Aleja, how exciting :dance:
> 
> Eveclo - Kristy is on my FB IVF support page, such a tragic story :(

So awful! It literally sounds like a nightmare. :(


----------



## aleja

Evclo I started watching a bit of the you Tube video and couldn't continue..just awful:-(

I don't know what dosage yet but I will take Elonva which is 1 jab which lasts for 8 days


----------



## eveclo

It's so sad Aleja, she's such a strong woman. I really hope her pregnancy is smooth!

How is everyone going? I started the pill today ick! Having the hysteroscopy on Wednesday the 11th I think... could be the 12th November. :) xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yuk Eveclo, I just finished on Monday :) Picked up all my meds on Monday ready to start on Saturday :)

Well my cervical results came back all clear and all good to fall pregnant next year :dance: My OB/GYNO is also happy for me to have a hysterectomy after hubby and I are finished having our kids.


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Yuk Eveclo, I just finished on Monday :) Picked up all my meds on Monday ready to start on Saturday :)
> 
> Well my cervical results came back all clear and all good to fall pregnant next year :dance: My OB/GYNO is also happy for me to have a hysterectomy after hubby and I are finished having our kids.

YAY red!!!! That's perfect news :)
I hope everything goes well please please please make sure you make updates i will be checking regularly ;) we have the hysteroscopy on the 12th so I am hoping it all goes well.

Good luck with the needles although I'm sure we are all pro's at this now (unfortunately ;) ) xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Eveclo :)

All going well so far with the stims, had 2nd blood test today to check the Puregon is doing what it should be doing :) Then I should be starting Orgalutran tonight.

Hope the next week goes quick for you! I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi Eveclo :)
> 
> All going well so far with the stims, had 2nd blood test today to check the Puregon is doing what it should be doing :) Then I should be starting Orgalutran tonight.
> 
> Hope the next week goes quick for you! I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

WooHoo! So exciting to think your second baby is in the process of coming to life right now ;) Thanks love I hope so too ;) less than a week now! Then the real fun begins, needles and needles!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know! DH and I were saying the same thing the other day, our babies are growing right now and then are going to be frozen for a few months. Science is amazing :)

:dance: for needles xx


----------



## Lirpa11

Hello!

Ausmerican with an Ausralian hubby, starting IVF counseling next week, and IVF by my next cycle!

So nervous, scared, cant believe we have come to this. We're 26, healthy, decided to start a bit younger so we wouldn't have any problems... and here we are about to go to IVF. 

We have been TTC for 16 months now, no luck. We have also been planning a move to USA since May this year. We re listing our house for sale in Perth, and waiting on DHs green card. We should be heading over in January/February.

IVF in USA is around $12k, whereas here we can do it for $7200. We will try a round here in Perth, then head to USA. Fingers crossed it works as we couldn't afford $12,000 in USA :(

Still can't believe it sometimes, but I don't mind as long as we get a family..


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wave: Lirpa

Welcome to the group :) Wow so young and having to go through IVF! Can I ask what you need IVF for?

I was scared during my first cycle but it wasn't too bad :) Hopefully you have a good cycle. I am on my 2nd cycle (day 8 today). My hubby and I have to do PGD so we have to pay $15k here :(

Good luck and let us know how you go xx


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi red!

Well we found out I have PCOS. I had regular cycles for 6 months off Bcp, then I had a cyst that was 3cm or 30mm Rae something around there that caused my cycles to stop. I had a 45 day cycle, then I went 89days with no AF and got put onto provera, then I went another 43 days when they did uS and put me on the pill. After a couple months the cyst is gone, but they put me on metformin to help lower my insulin levels, and regulate horomones. That will take another few months before it starts helping though (the doctor said anyhow).

So when they did tests on DH, the doctor said he has a low count. I thought it was ok at 35million, but the doctor said it needs to be at least 40million. That's because DH has veins in his testes which cause them to heat up and reduce sperm production. I forget what it's caused.

The doctor said we could try IUI, but he suggest ivf as success is higher. I thought about waiting and seeing how we could go on our own, but after this length of time DH is tired of waiting and said he just wants to go with the doctor and get our family started so here we go!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

My cousin's hubby has the same issue with his testies but his count in below 1million. Your hubby's count sounds ok, our FS said anything over 20million was awesome. Funny how they all say something different :shrug:

Glad that your hubby is on board with it xx


----------



## Lirpa11

Thanks. Yea I thought the count was ok, but then again we have timed it perfect soooooo many times and no luck so I don't know what's wrong :( even last month the timing was perfect and AF still came :( 

Starting to lose hope after nearly a year and half.becomes so disheartening and takes it toll on your relationship.


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Ausmerican with an Ausralian hubby, starting IVF counseling next week, and IVF by my next cycle!
> 
> So nervous, scared, cant believe we have come to this. We're 26, healthy, decided to start a bit younger so we wouldn't have any problems... and here we are about to go to IVF.
> 
> We have been TTC for 16 months now, no luck. We have also been planning a move to USA since May this year. We re listing our house for sale in Perth, and waiting on DHs green card. We should be heading over in January/February.
> 
> IVF in USA is around $12k, whereas here we can do it for $7200. We will try a round here in Perth, then head to USA. Fingers crossed it works as we couldn't afford $12,000 in USA :(
> 
> Still can't believe it sometimes, but I don't mind as long as we get a family..

Welcome! :hi:

Yes I have heard that IVF in Australia is much more affordable. I hope your first cycle is the one for you! It is pretty daunting especially the anticipation of the first needle but once you are on your way you will be OK :) It's really no where near as bad as I had originally thought, and I'm about to go round 3. :)



Hope everything is going OK Red - not long until EPU? :) xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lirpa - Don't lose hope hun it will happen xx

Eveclo - Epu has been moved to Wednesday (trigger tonight) as I have over 20 follicles and oestrogen level is over 10,000 :o Feeling very uncomfortable atm xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Missredknob - 20 follicles is awesome. Good luck with epu on Wednesday. 

Lirpa - Good luck to you. 

AFM - hv my first appointment with a FS from Monash - clayton next Thursday and then go on from there. Cant wait :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Red- awesome numbers! Hope you're doing ok. I can only imagine how uncomfortable 20 follies would be. I also remember feeling quite sick with the high estrogen? Let us know how epu goes xxx

Evclo- your procedure is Wednesday too right? How's it all going?

Good luck lirpa and nikki. Let us know how you're appt goes nikki.


----------



## Maddy40

Hey ladies! Gosh it's so long between BNB drinks for me. Between work and bub I feel like there's not enough hours in the day. Glad to see so many are heading back for more tries and more bubs - yay! 

AFM, Leo is now 9.5 months. He started crawling at just over 8 months and 5 days later started standing and then within days was cruising the furniture. He's an absolute whirlwind! I'm still sleepless and still trying BF with my wonky boobs and minimal supply (supplementing with formula and pumping in my meal break at work) but all in all just loving being a Mum.


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi everyone! It's been forever! Sorry I've been MIA, I hope you don't mind me popping back in I just wanted to say hi and wish all the ladies who are cycling good luck :flower:

Wow 20 follicles Red! I can imagine you must be feeling quite uncomfy, lucky though that you were already planning FET otherwise they might have made you anyway cos of the OHSS risk. I hope it all goes well, my fingers are crossed :)

And as I mentioned in my PM Eve thinking of you tomorrow and hoping you get some answers xx

Hi to the new ladies too :wave: I hope your cycles and appt go well :)

And congrats Kris_t on your bfp :happydance: Hope it's all going well!

So I kinda disappeared before my last cycle (my 2nd FET) cos I was just trying really hard to focus on other things and not think about ivf etc. except for showing up to my appts of course, and we are very lucky that one finally stuck (and in the right place this time)!! I'm now 14 weeks, it still doesn't quite feel real though, maybe it will once I start to show and we tell more people etc. 

I promise it won't be so long again before I pop back in again next time :blush:


----------



## Sparkle_13

I just went back another couple of pages and noticed you're cycling too aleja, good luck!

And Red I'm so glad to hear that your tests results came back all clear, I have a friend going through a similar thing at the moment. Xx


----------



## Lirpa11

Thanks everyone for the support  we had our information session tonight and have an appointment with the nurse and counsellor tomorrow. We also saw our doctor today.

I am doing an antagonist cycle in a few weeks, starting on lower meds to minimise risk of ohss. Anyone else had similar? I'm still getting my head around it all though, so excuse me if I say something wrong about it! I'm trying to understand it all :)


----------



## Sparkle_13

Lirpa I think they usually base your meds dose on a few different things, do you know your amh? Also did you have a lot of follicles on your ovaries at ultrasound?

My amh was high at 49 and one of my ovaries had heaps of follicles (polycystic appearing they call it) I also have a low bmi, so they started me on a low dose too, 100 units of gonal f. Unfortunately this cycle had to be cancelled as the dose ended up being too low and it didn't work, so then on the following cycle I was on 150 units which is still fairly low and I got a great result with 9 mature eggs retrieved, 6 fertilised and all 6 were high quality blasts at day 5. At the time I wished I had more like 20 eggs but they kept telling me quality is more important than quantity.


----------



## Lirpa11

I had several Follicles, they were extremely high. I am not sure what my AMH level is, and I will also be starting off on 100mg of gonal.

We paid the deposit today and met with the nurse about the meds and also met with the counselor :) I'm feeling hopeful.

I spoke to MIL on the way home,and I swear she thinks we are doing this outta no where. 

She said hopefully it works, and we are lucky since it's only minor problems that can fix themselves and we can try again natural for the next one... And yet I'm thinking well if we could just try natural why doesn't the doctor just say try natural? He doesn't seem to think it will happen and that's why we are doing a cycle of ivf? They can't just say do it willy nilly surely, it's invasive, risky, and expensive to do so I'm sure he has valid reasons for getting us to go this route. MIL seems to think we are just doing it and should just keep TTC without it, but DH said he was tired of trying and trying with no success, and the doctor suggested either IUI or ivf so here we are... I don't know. It's just frustrating as I feel it's a bit more than minor issues.


----------



## eveclo

Red!!! How did EPU go? Can't wait to hear numbers 20 follicles is amazing! :)


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. 

Omg congratulations Sparkle, that is lovely news that you got your BFP . It will definitely sink in when your bump starts showing and then when you can feel the baby kick it's amazing. Not long now!

Welcome Lipra all the best with this first cycle. It's very daunting but you will get used to the ups and downs very quickly. Re: MIL, only you and DH can decide what's best for you .. Everyone will have an opinion about ivf and infertility but at the end of the day they are not the ones feeling deflated every month from TTC. 

Evclo how did your procedure go today?

Nikki, I noticed you're TTC no#2 .. I'm in the same boat now! Good luck with your new clinic.

Ms Red how did EPu go??! You surely got lots of eggs judging from the number of follies you had. 
I had my EPU on Monday. News not so great - 9 eggs 6 fertilised overnight and now I'm waiting to hear how many are still going on Day 3. I'm so nervous !!!!
I hope I have at least one to transfer . Ugh

Maddy , thanks for popping in. I hear you about a busy life... I have no idea where te goes. Leo sounds very active! He will be taking his first steps before you know it. Are you going to celebrate his 1st bday with a party?


----------



## eveclo

aleja said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.
> 
> Omg congratulations Sparkle, that is lovely news that you got your BFP . It will definitely sink in when your bump starts showing and then when you can feel the baby kick it's amazing. Not long now!
> 
> Welcome Lipra all the best with this first cycle. It's very daunting but you will get used to the ups and downs very quickly. Re: MIL, only you and DH can decide what's best for you .. Everyone will have an opinion about ivf and infertility but at the end of the day they are not the ones feeling deflated every month from TTC.
> 
> Evclo how did your procedure go today?
> 
> Nikki, I noticed you're TTC no#2 .. I'm in the same boat now! Good luck with your new clinic.
> 
> Ms Red how did EPu go??! You surely got lots of eggs judging from the number of follies you had.
> I had my EPU on Monday. News not so great - 9 eggs 6 fertilised overnight and now I'm waiting to hear how many are still going on Day 3. I'm so nervous !!!!
> I hope I have at least one to transfer . Ugh
> 
> Maddy , thanks for popping in. I hear you about a busy life... I have no idea where te goes. Leo sounds very active! He will be taking his first steps before you know it. Are you going to celebrate his 1st bday with a party?

6 Fertilized is still good! Hope you have excellent news tomorrow :)
Procedure went extremely well today thank you, I've been told that my uterus was 'perfect' with no signs of scarring or endometriosis. Had the endometrial scratch as well which is causing a little bit of cramping along with the gas they put up there (i believe). Soo bloated. But no where near as bad as EPU but hey, that's not too far away either. :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja- great to hear from you! How are you feeling after epu? 6 fertilised is still good- hopefully they all make it to blast. Looking forward to hearing how it goes.

Red- how was epu for you??

Evclo - hope your procedure went ok.

Lipra- my mil said the same sort of things to is. It was absolutely infuriating and hurtful at the same time. If we could just relax to make it happen- we would all go on a holiday instead of putting ourselves through ivf. She bangs on about it even more now that we've had a natural pregnancy, even though our diagnosis makes this a huge miracle! I just let it roll off now and know that people who have never experienced infertility just can't understand. Trust yourselves and your doctors xx

Maddy- so good to hear that you and Leo are doing well! I agree, life is just flying by. I can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going with Lily to keep me busy and distracted!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Girls, EPU was ok woke up very sore, but only got 11 eggs which I was really surprised (last cycle I got 18). But the good news is 10 were mature and ICSI'ed and all 10 have fertilised!! They did say this number will most likely drop due to DH translocation, but we knew that already. Next update is Saturday.

Aleja - 6 is a great number, don't give up yet hun xx

Kirst - Great to hear from you. Are you going to find out what your having? xx

Eveclo - Glad the procedure went well, are you are good to go :) xx

Lipra - Don't let your MIL upset you, you don't need the extra stress. The way I see it you have been told by a doctor that you need IVF and they are the professionals!! A lot of people do fall naturally after IVF, so your never know xx

Sparkle - OMG 14weeks!!! You have been hiding :haha: Congratulations hun, couldn't be happier for you xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Great news with 10 fertilised eggs red! Can't wait for your update. Hope you're resting up as much as you can and feeling better.

We had our 20 week scan on Thursday. Having a surprise with gender this time- was so hard not to find out though! I think it's another girl but Dh swears he saw a willy! Who knows- hopefully less than another 20 weeks and we will find out :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Kirst xx

Oh I don't know how you did it, I couldn't wait to find out. My clinic has told me as we do PGD testing they will tell us the sex of the embryo once we get a positive pregnancy test


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi Girls, EPU was ok woke up very sore, but only got 11 eggs which I was really surprised (last cycle I got 18). But the good news is 10 were mature and ICSI'ed and all 10 have fertilised!! They did say this number will most likely drop due to DH translocation, but we knew that already. Next update is Saturday.
> 
> Aleja - 6 is a great number, don't give up yet hun xx
> 
> Kirst - Great to hear from you. Are you going to find out what your having? xx
> 
> Eveclo - Glad the procedure went well, are you are good to go :) xx
> 
> Lipra - Don't let your MIL upset you, you don't need the extra stress. The way I see it you have been told by a doctor that you need IVF and they are the professionals!! A lot of people do fall naturally after IVF, so your never know xx
> 
> Sparkle - OMG 14weeks!!! You have been hiding :haha: Congratulations hun, couldn't be happier for you xx

Were you on the same dose of Purgon (is that what you were on? Sorry I can't recall how to spell haha). My first cycle I was on 150iu gonal f and got 10 mature and then did the exact same dose second cycle and only got 5 mature eggs! I swear that your body can get used to it and not react as well but the doc said it has nothing to do with it! Who knows haha. Glad you had such an amazing fertilization rate! OMG so cool about finding out he sex after pregnancy test! Did they do that with Lincoln as well? So handy :) rest up honey hope you feel good soon!


----------



## Miss Redknob

My first cycle I was on 150iu of Puregon but after my first bloods I got put up to 300iu, as my body wasn't doing anything. This time I started on 250iu then got dropped to 200iu and got put in for epu 2days early, so who knows lol.

I could have found out with Lincoln but I didn't know, a friend on another IVF support page told me :)


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> My first cycle I was on 150iu of Puregon but after my first bloods I got put up to 300iu, as my body wasn't doing anything. This time I started on 250iu then got dropped to 200iu and got put in for epu 2days early, so who knows lol.
> 
> I could have found out with Lincoln but I didn't know, a friend on another IVF support page told me :)

That is so very cool! Hope those embies are dividing nicely, hope for a very positive update in the next few days Red ;) Hope you are recovering well I have been thinking of you x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Eveclo :hugs: They will call sometime this morning with a day 3 update :)


----------



## Kirs_t

Good luck red.

Aleja- any update on the progress of your embies?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got the call. All 10 embryos are still growing, one is at 4 cell (bit behind but still growing) and the other 9 are between 6-9 cell. The scientist said the 9 good ones are where they want them. Next update Monday!

Hope your little embies are growing strong Aleja xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

Thanks so much Aleja and Miss Red :)

Aleja congrats on your pick up, that's the exact same numbers I had - 9 collected and 6 fertilised! You would have had transfer by now right so I hope it went well :flower:

And Miss Red yay congrats to you too, 10 embryos still going is amazing! Good luck for your next update on Monday. That's so cool that you get to find out the gender so early! We'll get to find out just before Christmas :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks Sparkle :) How exciting not long to go till you find out. Do you and hubby have a feeling what your having? xx


----------



## Sparkle_13

I know only 4 weeks till our scan! We both think boy but definitely don't mind either way :)

When are you going on your cruise? And then your transfer will be after that right? :happydance:

How have you been feeling after egg pickup?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope the 4 weeks go nice and quick for you :)

Have you felt bub move yet?

Cruise is the 31st March to 13th April. Then expected period is around 19th-21st then do a FET :)

Not too bad still quite sore, but bearable. Been drinking heaps and also drinking Hydrolyte. Pain seems to lessen each day :)


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks Sparkle :) How exciting not long to go till you find out. Do you and hubby have a feeling what your having? xx




Miss Redknob said:


> Just got the call. All 10 embryos are still growing, one is at 4 cell (bit behind but still growing) and the other 9 are between 6-9 cell. The scientist said the 9 good ones are where they want them. Next update Monday!
> 
> Hope your little embies are growing strong Aleja xx

Great news Red!! Can't wait for tomorrows update :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I know wish tomorrow would hurry up :haha:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Lab just called and said all 10 embryos are still growing but they were only able to biopsy 2 :( They are hoping to biopsy another 4 tomorrow. Starting to feel a little worried!!


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Lab just called and said all 10 embryos are still growing but they were only able to biopsy 2 :( They are hoping to biopsy another 4 tomorrow. Starting to feel a little worried!!

What do they have to be in order to be biopsied? I hope you can get the other 4 done! Don't stress too much just yet. Hopefully at least those 2 ones being biopsied today and normal and all good too. Let me know how it goes tomorrow! How long until the results are back? x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks :)

For a day 5/6 biopsy they have to be a hatching blast. The scientist did say they were starting to hatch yesterday so hopefully will have some good news today. The results take 2-3 weeks as we weren't having a transfer, so not priority.

Hubby and I had a chat last night and if the other 4 are no good today we are going to ask to leave the embryos and cells frozen and do another cycle. We just think it is not worth $4k to test 2 embryos. I have called my clinic already this morning asking the question and I am waiting for a call back. Will let you know :) xx


----------



## Take2

Been keeping an eye on all the happenings ladies, just wanted to let you know i'm crossing my fingers for you Miss Red.
Hi everyone else, will try to send a longer message when I have time but all good with me and Cydney and the rest of the family of course x


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> For a day 5/6 biopsy they have to be a hatching blast. The scientist did say they were starting to hatch yesterday so hopefully will have some good news today. The results take 2-3 weeks as we weren't having a transfer, so not priority.
> 
> Hubby and I had a chat last night and if the other 4 are no good today we are going to ask to leave the embryos and cells frozen and do another cycle. We just think it is not worth $4k to test 2 embryos. I have called my clinic already this morning asking the question and I am waiting for a call back. Will let you know :) xx

Oh that's great that they were already starting to hatch!! I completely understand about the other cycle. It's a very smart idea. At least that way you'd be able to have more confidence especially if it didn't work first cycle (touch wood). Hope they're still growing nice and strong! :)


----------



## aleja

G'day ladies 
Good luck with your embys Ms Red. I hope your 4 catch up for the biopsy.

I am now in the 2ww but I only had 1 emby which was good enough to transfer and none to freeze. I was so devastated as my FS thinks my egg quality is in decline. 
Nevertheless the one on board was a good AA hatching blast so it could be the lucky emby.

I am on pregnyl injections which are awful. I feel bloated and nauseous and I can't PoAS !!


----------



## eveclo

aleja said:


> G'day ladies
> Good luck with your embys Ms Red. I hope your 4 catch up for the biopsy.
> 
> I am now in the 2ww but I only had 1 emby which was good enough to transfer and none to freeze. I was so devastated as my FS thinks my egg quality is in decline.
> Nevertheless the one on board was a good AA hatching blast so it could be the lucky emby.
> 
> I am on pregnyl injections which are awful. I feel bloated and nauseous and I can't PoAS !!

So happy to hear you have an AA hatching blast. It just takes one good embryo and that one sounds perfect. Good luck with your TWW i hope it flies :) 

What is pregnyl for? Sorry, i have never used it :) 

Red- hope all is going well.

AFM, went for an appointment today and have finished bcp, still sniffing Synarel. Ultrasound on Wednesday (next week) to make sure that everything is down regged correctly. So just waiting for AF to arrive and then will start injecting after the ultrasound hopefully! 

I also found out today that i will be put on Clexane, as I tested positive for blood clotting factor so that's interesting. So it'll be a combo of clexane and prednisolone and hopefully it'll do the trick otherwise at least we're getting closer! : )


----------



## babypizazz

aleja said:


> G'day ladies
> Good luck with your embys Ms Red. I hope your 4 catch up for the biopsy.
> 
> I am now in the 2ww but I only had 1 emby which was good enough to transfer and none to freeze. I was so devastated as my FS thinks my egg quality is in decline.
> Nevertheless the one on board was a good AA hatching blast so it could be the lucky emby.
> 
> I am on pregnyl injections which are awful. I feel bloated and nauseous and I can't PoAS !!

Hi Aleja

All good with me and Deacon. He is growing so quickly! Don't be dismayed about your lack of embryos. I had the same issue with a very low amount, 0 the first cycle, 3 the second cycle and only 1 the third... My OB said it was egg quality too due to my age but I still persevered and now we have our little man! He is such a happy, cheeky little monkey...

Hope everyone else is well. I have been reading everyone's comments but alas just don't have the time I used to as I am also back at work (from home thankfully)...

Good luck to everyone going through IVF at he moment and to all you ladies lucky enough to be pregnant... Wish I could have another go, but I don't brink we could endure another 4 years of trying... xx


----------



## eveclo

Red how is everything going? Do you have any updates about how many embryos you've got now? Hope it's good news!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Absolutely shattered!!! The other 4 made it to biopsy, so we had 6 in total which was great! But got a call yesterday for our FS and all of our embryo were abnormal :cry: 4 came back missing part of 14 and the other 2 were trisomy 16. Hubby and I are going to do 1 more cycle in January and then that's it, we are happy to have our miracle Lincoln!

Glad to hear you and Cydney are well Take xx

Good luck in your 2WW Aleja! I did Pregnyl and I felt so yuk!! Xx

Glad to hear you and Deacon are well Babypizazz xx

Eveclo, Pregnyl is HCG to help trick your body to think it is already pregnant, am then you have a better chance of the embryo sticking! I have to do Clexane and Cartia from day if ovulation due to pre eclampsia, they are horrible :(


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Absolutely shattered!!! The other 4 made it to biopsy, so we had 6 in total which was great! But got a call yesterday for our FS and all of our embryo were abnormal :cry: 4 came back missing part of 14 and the other 2 were trisomy 16. Hubby and I are going to do 1 more cycle in January and then that's it, we are happy to have our miracle Lincoln!
> 
> Glad to hear you and Cydney are well Take xx
> 
> Good luck in your 2WW Aleja! I did Pregnyl and I felt so yuk!! Xx
> 
> Glad to hear you and Deacon are well Babypizazz xx
> 
> Eveclo, Pregnyl is HCG to help trick your body to think it is already pregnant, am then you have a better chance of the embryo sticking! I have to do Clexane and Cartia from day if ovulation due to pre eclampsia, they are horrible :(


GRRR NO!! That's awful news. So sorry to hear. Good news about January though, I so badly hope it provides what you need. 

Pregnyl sounds cool why don't they put everyone on it haha! Aw red I hope you're going ok. Xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Still in shock, but what can you do?? Just have to look forward :)

I know it's good stuff :haha:


----------



## Kirs_t

Aw red- that's devastating... Really hope January is successful. 

Aleja- when's your test date? Thinking of you in the tww


----------



## babypizazz

Miss Redknob said:


> Absolutely shattered!!! The other 4 made it to biopsy, so we had 6 in total which was great! But got a call yesterday for our FS and all of our embryo were abnormal :cry: 4 came back missing part of 14 and the other 2 were trisomy 16. Hubby and I are going to do 1 more cycle in January and then that's it, we are happy to have our miracle Lincoln!
> 
> Glad to hear you and Cydney are well Take xx
> 
> Good luck in your 2WW Aleja! I did Pregnyl and I felt so yuk!! Xx
> 
> Glad to hear you and Deacon are well Babypizazz xx
> 
> Eveclo, Pregnyl is HCG to help trick your body to think it is already pregnant, am then you have a better chance of the embryo sticking! I have to do Clexane and Cartia from day if ovulation due to pre eclampsia, they are horrible :(

Awwww Red, I'm so sorry! I'm thinking of you for your January cycle! Miracles can happen twice!


----------



## Take2

That's awful red, I really hope the next cycle works for you. I used to feel like people thought I should have been grateful because I had a child already and that it didn't matter that I couldn't have another. I knew how blessed I was to have Keyara but it didn't mean I didn't badly want another baby and didn't make it any less heart breaking that it didn't seem like it was ever going to happen. You have every right to feel devastated and don't let anyone make you feel otherwise. But there is still a chance and I really hope you are blessed again x


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> That's awful red, I really hope the next cycle works for you. I used to feel like people thought I should have been grateful because I had a child already and that it didn't matter that I couldn't have another. I knew how blessed I was to have Keyara but it didn't mean I didn't badly want another baby and didn't make it any less heart breaking that it didn't seem like it was ever going to happen. You have every right to feel devastated and don't let anyone make you feel otherwise. But there is still a chance and I really hope you are blessed again x

Agreed - I think it's fair to want as many babies as you want! People can do it without any trouble just because we have some doesn't mean we shouldn't have it. 

Anwyay, You have a great attitude about it Red. January is the one hopefully xxx


----------



## Take2

How are you finding Albury Reproductive eveclo?


----------



## Sparkle_13

Oh Red I'm so sorry :hugs: thinking of you and sending lots of positive vibes your way for next years cycle, you are amazingly strong xxx

Congrats Aleja on having a lucky little emby on board :happydance: I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> How are you finding Albury Reproductive eveclo?

They are great so far! Thank you so much for the recommendation. I feel like we get a lot more care here than at my previous clinic (i was with QFG) and also Dr Giltrap isn't afraid to look at other methods which is good and really investigates things. My previous doctor was lovely, very caring and empathetic, and Scott's pretty blunt and straight to the point but I really like that. I feel like when he really believes we have come to the end he will tell me rather than just keeping me doing the same thing over and over again. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Take2

I agree Eveclo, Scott made us take a break and wanted to book me in for an investigative surgery, there was a 6 month waiting list but he said he wasn't going to approve anymore transfers while we were waiting because he wasn't prepared to let us waste out money and time which I really respected and appreciated. As it happens I fell pregnant naturally in that time but it was comforting knowing he wasn't just trying to suck every dime out of us while he could. It certainly wasn't all smooth sailing but when we had issues or concerns he listened and provided alternative options so we were grateful for that. 

Sparkle- Please forgive me for not congratulating you earlier, I am very excited for you. Are you going to find out the gender? How are you feeling?

Kirsty- How far along are you now? You must be about half way? How are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Sorry miss red :( I hope January brings better results for you

I feeling pretty down. Looks like AF will be here in next few days. I was hoping by miracle we would fall pregnant naturally this Cycle and not have to go through this all :( while I, glad we have the option and the time is nearly here to start, I'm also down that it's here as I thought it would work out better beforehand....

I'll be on the thread regularly once starting the meds, looking to support others and get support myself. Thanks so much ladies xoxo


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for all your lovely words ladies really means a lot :hugs:

I have spoken to our nurse and we are booked in for egg collection on the 16th Feb as they are closed when I would need EPU for Jan. So starting the BCP again when AF turns up around 24th Dec :(

It's so true Take! Hubby and I just know we are not finished having kids :(


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies,
Red I'm very sorry about your embies, you wouldn't imagine it's so hard getting pregnant a second time but unfortunately nothing is straight forward . 

Sadly it's a bfn from me too. Stupid AF arrived today. I knew it would be too good to be true to get a BFP first cycle but I had some hope.

We will probably do another cycle Jan/Feb.
Take 2 your words ring so true for me... Having one baby hasn't stopped my strong desire for another . I will be shattered if it doesn't happen for us. Breaks my heart to think of Marlon being an only child :-(
I feel so lucky to have him now. These ivf babies really are miraculous .

Evclo and Lipra good luck with your cycles .. We need some positive stories on this thread!!

BabyPizzazz good to hear from you. You sound very busy being a mum and back at work already! Wow you're a wonder woman !


----------



## eveclo

aleja said:


> Hi ladies,
> Red I'm very sorry about your embies, you wouldn't imagine it's so hard getting pregnant a second time but unfortunately nothing is straight forward .
> 
> Sadly it's a bfn from me too. Stupid AF arrived today. I knew it would be too good to be true to get a BFP first cycle but I had some hope.
> 
> We will probably do another cycle Jan/Feb.
> Take 2 your words ring so true for me... Having one baby hasn't stopped my strong desire for another . I will be shattered if it doesn't happen for us. Breaks my heart to think of Marlon being an only child :-(
> I feel so lucky to have him now. These ivf babies really are miraculous .
> 
> Evclo and Lipra good luck with your cycles .. We need some positive stories on this thread!!
> 
> BabyPizzazz good to hear from you. You sound very busy being a mum and back at work already! Wow you're a wonder woman !

Aw no Aleja. So sorry to hear about your cycle. Don't give up - you will get there. We can all support each other on this crazy roller coaster!!! 

Thank you - I start Stims tomorrow morning. I'm on 225iu Gonal F instead of 150iu on my previous 2 cycles so HOPING for a few more eggs and hopefully have some to freeze :) 

I hope you don't mind me asking, but i notice in your sig that you did a few cycles to get your first Bub, did you do anything different at all on your BFP cycle? I can't help but feel super deflated all the time and even coming into this cycle I just feel like i'm silly for going again. I will be on steroids and clexane so it is a little different to previous cycles but I just feel blah. I need to be more positive! Hopefully i have a positive story eventually for this thread, it's my goal ;)

Hope everyone is doing OK thinking of you all. x


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry AF showed up Aleja :hugs:

How many frosties do you have left?

How exciting that you are starting Eveclo :dance:


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> So sorry AF showed up Aleja :hugs:
> 
> How many frosties do you have left?
> 
> How exciting that you are starting Eveclo :dance:

It's finally happening! I feel like the down reg cycles drag on for ages but hopefully now I'm injecting it'll go quick! I'm already kinda feeling it working and it's only day 2! I'm a bit nervous I have only one scan though (which is next Friday) and then EPU will be Tuesday Wednesday Thursday or something.. Hopefully they are growing properly!! Not much room for error haha.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Is there a reason your clinic only does 1 scan? I had 3 leading up to EPU.


----------



## Lirpa11

Sorry about the BFN and AF Aleja :( hopefully the next cycle will bring your BFP.

Good luck Eveclo! Hoping the scan goes well and there are lots of little follies :) 

Well AF has arrived today for me, so I collect my meds today, and start bloods on CD5. Hoping for some positive news and will keep everyone updated :) haven't been getting bloods done since my tracking cycle a couple months ago! Hate these needles but guess you do get kinda used to them after a couple.

Really hoping to hear some successful stories from you all :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi everyone, started 100iui of purgeon today. Was really afraid of the needle,but wasn't that bad and it was able to do it myself. First blood tests Thursday and ultrasound and blood test Friday.

Very excited and hoping for some good eggs from this :)


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Is there a reason your clinic only does 1 scan? I had 3 leading up to EPU.

Well I actually have no idea why - I was really confused! I am guessing it is because it is a regional clinic and they have people that have to drive 5+ hours to get there and stuff... so they try to keep it as simple as possible i guess, but I was a little concerned! But at least I know my body responded OK on 150iu gonal F and i'm now on 225iu. But it's weird because i don't 'feel' too much happening just yet. Hopefully it starts picking up soon day 5 on injections tomorrow. :) When did you start feeling it? 



Lirpa11 said:


> Hi everyone, started 100iui of purgeon today. Was really afraid of the needle,but wasn't that bad and it was able to do it myself. First blood tests Thursday and ultrasound and blood test Friday.
> 
> Very excited and hoping for some good eggs from this :)

Ahh good luck with it all!!! You're right, I found the initial thinking about the needle was MUCH worse than the actual needle! Nice and thin and pretty painless too. :) Good luck with your ultrasound and stuff- hope it goes well. Update when you can :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

It was about day 7-8 I started feeling little twinges in my overies. Once you trigger you will feel it :)


----------



## eveclo

Ahh it's day 7 of stims now and I am feeling SO sleepy. I wake up and go back for a nap!!! It's crazy. Haha. I feel a lot fuller now, so I'm just holding out until Friday for my ultrasound and hoping we are where we need to be! Hope you are well Red & everyone their IVF journey at the moment :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yay can't wait to hear how you are going on Friday :dance:

I am well, have an appointment with the FS tomorrow to sign all the paperwork for cycle #3. Also have to go in as they said I have to sign the form for them to destroy the 6 embryos that were tested, as they are frozen atm :cry:


----------



## Lirpa11

Ah miss red, sorry about the embryos :( hoping the next cycle brings you good news!!

What do the twinges in the ovaries feel like?

I'm starting to feel bloated now, only on day 5 of injections. CD6.

I had three injections today, puregon, orgalatron, and one click ovidril. I called up, apparently my estrogen is very high at 1800? Is that bad, she said it means I may go to theatre earlier rather than later. I don't know, I'm so scared something will go wrong. It always seems to! 

Anyone else have any experience with high estrogen and successful ivf round? 

I still can't believe I have given myself injections. A few weeks ago I would have said no way can I do that.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks for your lovely words Lirpa :)

The twinges feel like you are going to ovulate, but they get more intense closer to EPU.

1800 is low don't know why they told you that?? I was told today by my FS they cause every 1000 as 1 egg. When I went to EPU my oestrogen levels were over 10,000 and I got 11 eggs :)

Yay for giving yourself injections :dance:


----------



## Lirpa11

Oh thanks miss red that's good news!!! So keep rising then I would like a few eggies :) I told my friend I feel like a tree, waiting for my fruit to ripen so it can be harvested ha ha, or like a chicken laying some eggs to be collected ha ha.


----------



## Miss Redknob

:haha::haha::haha: love it waiting for your fruit to ripen


----------



## Lirpa11

Does the meds make you feel more bloated? And tired? I feel bloated at the moment :( and have for a couple days.
Just ant reckon I can feel the ovaries already!!?

I see the nurse tomorrow morning to get my trigger shot.


----------



## Lirpa11

Hoping the ultrasound goes well tomorrow. Can't wait to see if I am responding to the meds well :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

If you feel bloated now wait till after EPU :haha: I looked 7 months pregnant after both of my cycles, and couldn't help but rub my belly :haha:

I was so tired while stemming, think it is the rush of extra hormones, try and get a nap in :)

Can't wait to hear how your u/s goes :)

Do you know what you are triggering with? xx


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm triggering with ovidril. I'm also doing one click of it every other day until my trigger.

Yea definitely felt the naptime pressure at the beginning! It's started to ease now which is good :)


----------



## eveclo

Oh Red, So sorry you have to sign away your embies. :( At least the wheels are in motion for Cycle 3! Lucky 3 :) 

Lirpa, Glad to hear your injections are going well. 

I had my first ultrasound today (Day 9 of Stims) and I had about 15 follicles on the right ovary, and 9 on the left. Most of them were measuring around 13mm, but one on the left was 18mm! So we will probably forget about that one ha ha. Just waiting on a call from the clinic, but the nurse said that it will possibly be a Wednesday EPU. Nervous but excited. I'm glad that something is actually happening in there, for a few days i just felt nothing but yesterday finally started feeling 'very full' but still comfortable so it's all good for me here! Hoping for some good eggies at EPU! 

xx


----------



## Lirpa11

That's good news Eveclo! We could go for ER around same time! 

My ultrasound was also good. Day 6 of horomones. Right ovary had around 12 follicles, 6 or so were big enough to be counted. Biggest one was around 13-14mm.

My left ovary had 22, with around 16 big enough to be counted! One was at 15 or 16mm, another two right behind it. The lady said they like 3 above 17mm before ER, so hopefully it all goes well.

Also, I picked up pregnyl for my trigger! 

I know what you mean about feeling full Eveclo! The radiologist lady said it will increase over the next few days, and that I can have paradox if it's not comfy. :-/

Let us know how your bloods go! Ill update when I hear about mine too :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Yay just had a call, hospital Tuesday :) take my trigger Sunday night. No more ovidril.

Forgot to ask about the estrogen levels, doh! Will try and find out. Also, is it ok to work after the trigger? Are you fine to function per normal? No side effects etc?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Fantastic numbers girls sounds like things are coming along well :dance:

You should be fine after your tripper Lirpa, but after EPU you will feel crappy for a few days :(


----------



## Lirpa11

I have a bruise where my orgalatron went this morning :( 

I only had one click of ovidril and now they said no more of that. I figured I'd have about 3 clicks. Are any of you using ovidril?


----------



## Miss Redknob

I used Ovidrel for my trigger but I took the whole 250iu in one hit. You are using Pregnyl for trigger?


----------



## Lirpa11

Yea they gave me pregnyl today. I take it as the trigger Sunday night at 9pm, it has two vials of powder and one vial of liquid. No more ovidrel. Don't know why! Then go to hospital at 6:45am on Tuesday morning. DH will drop me off, then gives his sample at 915.

Praying this works for us! Really hope your next cycle goes well and is successful too! Same for you Eveclo! Would love some good news coming through :) xx


----------



## Lirpa11

I paid $100 for the ovidrel too and only had one click. Hmph


----------



## Miss Redknob

They have probably stopped you taking the Ovidrel as they don't want you to ovulate, as it is HCG. Pregnyl is also HCG and will encourage your body to ovulate at the time of EPU.

What a bummer that you paid for the Ovidrel and now you don't need it :(


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> That's good news Eveclo! We could go for ER around same time!
> 
> My ultrasound was also good. Day 6 of horomones. Right ovary had around 12 follicles, 6 or so were big enough to be counted. Biggest one was around 13-14mm.
> 
> My left ovary had 22, with around 16 big enough to be counted! One was at 15 or 16mm, another two right behind it. The lady said they like 3 above 17mm before ER, so hopefully it all goes well.
> 
> Also, I picked up pregnyl for my trigger!
> 
> I know what you mean about feeling full Eveclo! The radiologist lady said it will increase over the next few days, and that I can have paradox if it's not comfy. :-/
> 
> Let us know how your bloods go! Ill update when I hear about mine too :)

Woah day 6 of stims and you're almost about to trigger? That's awesome! The fullness has definitely increased for me, particularly my right side. Meh, at least it keeps my mind at ease knowing they're still in there hopefully ;)

Good luck with triggering, so when is your EPU? Tuesday? 



Miss Redknob said:


> I used Ovidrel for my trigger but I took the whole 250iu in one hit. You are using Pregnyl for trigger?

Yep I have the ovidrel in the fridge ready whenever I need it, just the one hit. 


I have the ultrasound on Monday morning just to check that the follicles are of a better size and hopefully they are good to go and I can do the trigger monday night. I would be sooo frustrated if we were cancelled this late in! But you never know with this IVF business ;)

Hope everyone is doing well, Not long until your holiday red :) xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

You will be fine on Monday lovely, your numbers sound so great :hugs:

I know I can't wait :dance: We were suppose to be going in 6 days (13th Dec) but since my sister had a baby we had to postpone it to a later date as the ships policy was you are not allowed a baby under the age of 6months, as they don't have to facility to care for them if something goes wrong. So we rebooked for 31st March and will be on there for Easter so should be a blast :)


----------



## Lirpa11

eveclo said:


> Woah day 6 of stims and you're almost about to trigger? That's awesome! The fullness has definitely increased for me, particularly my right side. Meh, at least it keeps my mind at ease knowing they're still in there hopefully ;)
> 
> Good luck with triggering, so when is your EPU? Tuesday?
> 
> Yep I have the ovidrel in the fridge ready whenever I need it, just the one hit.
> 
> I have the ultrasound on Monday morning just to check that the follicles are of a better size and hopefully they are good to go and I can do the trigger monday night. I would be sooo frustrated if we were cancelled this late in! But you never know with this IVF business ;)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, Not long until your holiday red :) xx

The fullness seems to have eased a bit now. I give my trigger in about 55 minutes :wacko: And yep, I go to the hospital at 6:45am Tuesday morning! Can't wait. I haven't ever been in hospital, so will def be a new experience.

Looking forward to hearing how tomorrow's U/S goes for you!

I'm hoping all is well with me as I only had the one U/S :shrug: Hopefully they know what they are doing. 

We had some good news tonight :) No out of pocket costs for the hospital! no excess or anything yay :happydance: All covered by our health cover with HBF! so happy as that saves us nearly $1,000!

Just have quite a few questions is anyone can help... :blush:

1. Will I be completely asleep or half awake for the egg collection?

2. Will I be groggy as can be afterwards or pretty coherent?

3. When do you find out how many eggs they got out? On the day? And when do you find out if any mixed well with the sperms?

4. Did you get 1 or 2 days off work with it and the doctor's note?

5. Is it painful afterwards down there and in your ovaries?

6. Has anyone used the embryoscope, and if so, how long after egg collection do we go back for the transfer?

Thanks!


----------



## Lirpa11

A few more things I've noticed, the meds must cause EWCM. Also, my breasts are quite tender :-/ hate when that happens, although it hasn't happened for a bit now! How are you going Eveclo? 

Trigger is all done. Now I wait for EPU. 

Just wondering, would/have you had a HPT before the Dr test? I want to do a HPT, but how long until I can safely do it? We will be in bali from 18 December to 24 December, so I was going to take a HPT with us... Hoping for good news.

Do some symptoms get worse after epu?


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> Woah day 6 of stims and you're almost about to trigger? That's awesome! The fullness has definitely increased for me, particularly my right side. Meh, at least it keeps my mind at ease knowing they're still in there hopefully ;)
> 
> Good luck with triggering, so when is your EPU? Tuesday?
> 
> Yep I have the ovidrel in the fridge ready whenever I need it, just the one hit.
> 
> I have the ultrasound on Monday morning just to check that the follicles are of a better size and hopefully they are good to go and I can do the trigger monday night. I would be sooo frustrated if we were cancelled this late in! But you never know with this IVF business ;)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, Not long until your holiday red :) xx
> 
> The fullness seems to have eased a bit now. I give my trigger in about 55 minutes :wacko: And yep, I go to the hospital at 6:45am Tuesday morning! Can't wait. I haven't ever been in hospital, so will def be a new experience.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how tomorrow's U/S goes for you!
> 
> I'm hoping all is well with me as I only had the one U/S :shrug: Hopefully they know what they are doing.
> 
> We had some good news tonight :) No out of pocket costs for the hospital! no excess or anything yay :happydance: All covered by our health cover with HBF! so happy as that saves us nearly $1,000!
> 
> Just have quite a few questions is anyone can help... :blush:
> 
> 1. Will I be completely asleep or half awake for the egg collection?
> 
> 2. Will I be groggy as can be afterwards or pretty coherent?
> 
> 3. When do you find out how many eggs they got out? On the day? And when do you find out if any mixed well with the sperms?
> 
> 4. Did you get 1 or 2 days off work with it and the doctor's note?
> 
> 5. Is it painful afterwards down there and in your ovaries?
> 
> 6. Has anyone used the embryoscope, and if so, how long after egg collection do we go back for the transfer?
> 
> Thanks!Click to expand...

I'll try and answer the best I can! 

1. Will I be completely asleep or half awake for the egg collection?
For both of my Egg Pick Up's I was under general anaesthetic (completely asleep) some clinics do a local (so you are awake but can't feel anything). Either way you won't feel a thing and you will be fine but it does change clinic to clinic, but i'm pretty sure most are General. 

2. Will I be groggy as can be afterwards or pretty coherent?
Everybody responds to Anesthetic differently. I am usually very tired, sore and uncomfortable. I usually come home and sleep for a few hours afterwards. You should be ok though but definitely let your nurses know if you aren't! 

3. When do you find out how many eggs they got out? On the day? And when do you find out if any mixed well with the sperms?
They will tell you how many eggs were retrieved on the day of your Egg Pick up. The next day you will call your clinic or they will call you and you will be informed of the fertilisation report. This will generally determine how many days before the Embryo transfer (for example, if you have a lot of your eggs fertilise they may stretch out to a 5 day blast transfer or if you only have a few they will do a 2 or 3 day transfer)

4. Did you get 1 or 2 days off work with it and the doctor's note?
I personally would ask for 2. Just say request 2 days just in case you don't feel great. It's better to have more than less! Rest is seriously sooo good. 

5. Is it painful afterwards down there and in your ovaries?
I just felt tender in my ovaries, I also bled a little bit. But other than that just a little uncomfortable (best word to describe it!) 

6. Has anyone used the embryoscope, and if so, how long after egg collection do we go back for the transfer?
Is that where they transfer the embryo ? It depends on your clinic and embryos, but they will be in contact with you afterwards to let you know how they are going and what day transfer you will have. :)

I hope that answers a few! 



Lirpa11 said:


> A few more things I've noticed, the meds must cause EWCM. Also, my breasts are quite tender :-/ hate when that happens, although it hasn't happened for a bit now! How are you going Eveclo?
> 
> Trigger is all done. Now I wait for EPU.
> 
> Just wondering, would/have you had a HPT before the Dr test? I want to do a HPT, but how long until I can safely do it? We will be in bali from 18 December to 24 December, so I was going to take a HPT with us... Hoping for good news.
> 
> Do some symptoms get worse after epu?

Good job and yay for triggering! I have read about people getting positives as early as 5dp5dt (5 days post 5 day transfer - so 10dpo). I would probably wait until around the equivalent of 12dpo just to be more certain. I tested early and felt the worse feeling of disappointment, so it depends on how you feel about it. I am just going to leave it this time.

EPU is on Wednesday, triggering tonight. Feeling full and excited. I have about 20 follicles all up, measuring 18+ and a few more and less. I am at high risk of OHSS so i'm just hoping i can have a transfer this month. Sigh.

Hope everyone is good and good luck tomorrow Lirpa :)x


----------



## Lirpa11

Wow, that's some good follicles Eveclo! You'll get some good eggs for sure :) hopefully you don't get the ohss :( I'm so worried about that, but hopefully it stays away.

12 DpO sounds fine to me. DH and I will be in bali from next Thursday so I'll prob test before we go, then one or two times when we are away. I hope it works :) it would be the best Christmas present ever! 

The nurse said the transfer would be on Saturday providing all toes well tomorrow. Praying it does! Bring us some BFPS!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Fantastic follies you have going Eveclo :dance:

Good luck today Lirpa, can't wait to hear your numbers :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Hope you are feeling OK Lirpa ! I've triggered and am ready to go tomorrow morning. Feeling tired but the day is going sooo slow!!! Hope you got some great eggs :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi ladies 

All finished for now. Just waiting to know how many get fertilised tomorrow. Hoping all goes well.

Expected numbers a bit better, but we got 5 eggs. DHs count was 9million so they're going icsi now. :cry:

Should get 4 fertilised and 3 good ones for transfer based on statistics. We get one transferred Friday. They scheduled my blood test for December 23 but we will be in bali so changed to 26 December. I'm sure I'll do a HPT before anyhow.

I would have thought heaps of eggs because of the follicles, but maybe that's linked to my pcos? Oh well, one is all we need I guess. And low risk of ohss so that's good.

Also have tomorrow off work, transfer Friday at lunch (fingers crossed) but said I can go back to work after.

Started crying when they said our numbers and that we are going icsi, but DH made me feel better and said only need the one so will keep praying.

Can't wait to hear how you go Eveclo! Did your trigger sting?


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: for triggering Eveclo :dance:

5 is a fantastic number Lirpa, it is such a numbers game! My first cycle I had 18 follies and got 18 eggs and this past cycle I had 20 follies and got 11 eggs :shrug: You just can't pick it. But like your DH said it only takes one, and I'm sure your miracle is in there :hugs: Bring on Friday!! xx


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> All finished for now. Just waiting to know how many get fertilised tomorrow. Hoping all goes well.
> 
> Expected numbers a bit better, but we got 5 eggs. DHs count was 9million so they're going icsi now. :cry:
> 
> Should get 4 fertilised and 3 good ones for transfer based on statistics. We get one transferred Friday. They scheduled my blood test for December 23 but we will be in bali so changed to 26 December. I'm sure I'll do a HPT before anyhow.
> 
> I would have thought heaps of eggs because of the follicles, but maybe that's linked to my pcos? Oh well, one is all we need I guess. And low risk of ohss so that's good.
> 
> Also have tomorrow off work, transfer Friday at lunch (fingers crossed) but said I can go back to work after.
> 
> Started crying when they said our numbers and that we are going icsi, but DH made me feel better and said only need the one so will keep praying.
> 
> Can't wait to hear how you go Eveclo! Did your trigger sting?

Oh no :( sorry to hear you were disappointed with numbers, but your husband is very right it does only take one good one to make a baby and you. How are you feeling now? Are you in any pain? Trigger didn't sting, I had the ovidrel trigger so it's the same pen as the gonal f. Nice & easy. I'm sooo bloated and ready to go now, just getting ready for bed so hopefully I don't sit awake for too long I just want it to be over and done with. Have a feeling ill get Ohss by the way my stomach feels and looks and have to cancel which is so disappointing. I just hope I get some good eggs and hopefully embryos out of this! 

Wish you all the best & your embies over the next few days!


----------



## Lirpa11

Thanks very much Eveclo. Can't wait to hear how you go tomorrow! :) it's exciting to talk to someone else going through this and hear how your going.

I'm sorry that you're bloated . I got worse this morning. It's better now. Hopefully it goes down for you quickly, and you're able to sleep quickly. I stayed awake for ages after my trigger, but was asleep quickly the night before the hospital.

I'm not in too much pain, it just feels like I've done a million ab crunches, or someone has punched me in the stomach. I'm hoping that goes away soon. I've been flushing the water and had some Gatorade.

Good luck tomorrow and can't wait to hear how it's going for you! I'll stay at home for the day I think :)


----------



## Lirpa11

So we only collected 5 eggs, but all 5 fertilised!!! :happydance:

So happy! The numbers are coming togethe!

Thinking of you today Eveclo! Hope allies going well


----------



## eveclo

That's fantastic ! Was that using ICSI or IVF I can't remember if you've told me or not :) 

I'm home from EPU, we got 15 eggs and I'm not sure how many were mature (hopefully a good amount!). Our scientist told us she wanted to do 5 ivf and the majority in ICSI, as DH's sperm count and motility was up today. I am really nervous about this decision but I feel like I would regret it if I didn't do it. I just have a feeling those 5 will be throwaways but I guess we will know tomorrow. Feeling really good at the moment, my doctor was thrilled with results. Just hoping we have some good fert results. Transfer (if all goes well) Friday (day 2) or Monday (day 5). (Clinic doesn't open on weekends) hope everyone is well. :)


----------



## Lirpa11

eveclo said:


> That's fantastic ! Was that using ICSI or IVF I can't remember if you've told me or not :)
> 
> I'm home from EPU, we got 15 eggs and I'm not sure how many were mature (hopefully a good amount!). Our scientist told us she wanted to do 5 ivf and the majority in ICSI, as DH's sperm count and motility was up today. I am really nervous about this decision but I feel like I would regret it if I didn't do it. I just have a feeling those 5 will be throwaways but I guess we will know tomorrow. Feeling really good at the moment, my doctor was thrilled with results. Just hoping we have some good fert results. Transfer (if all goes well) Friday (day 2) or Monday (day 5). (Clinic doesn't open on weekends) hope everyone is well. :)

 The embryologist ended up doing all ICSI due to low count and motility (only a few were moving in the right direction). And it worked I our favour yay!

Hoping the icsi ones go good for you :) I'm sure you will get some nice embryos as well! You have some good numbers with yours :happydance: good luck :-D


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> That's fantastic ! Was that using ICSI or IVF I can't remember if you've told me or not :)
> 
> I'm home from EPU, we got 15 eggs and I'm not sure how many were mature (hopefully a good amount!). Our scientist told us she wanted to do 5 ivf and the majority in ICSI, as DH's sperm count and motility was up today. I am really nervous about this decision but I feel like I would regret it if I didn't do it. I just have a feeling those 5 will be throwaways but I guess we will know tomorrow. Feeling really good at the moment, my doctor was thrilled with results. Just hoping we have some good fert results. Transfer (if all goes well) Friday (day 2) or Monday (day 5). (Clinic doesn't open on weekends) hope everyone is well. :)
> 
> The embryologist ended up doing all ICSI due to low count and motility (only a few were moving in the right direction). And it worked I our favour yay!
> 
> Hoping the icsi ones go good for you :) I'm sure you will get some nice embryos as well! You have some good numbers with yours :happydance: good luck :-DClick to expand...

Last cycle we had 5 out of 5 mature eggs fertilized with ICSI. The scientist just said that since we had a good number to work with she wanted to try to do a more 'natural' thing because maybe my eggs just don't like being prodded with a needle. I just have a feeling none of the IVF ones will be fertilized because he has bad morph but I guess they know better than I do! :) hope your embryos are growing nice & healthy for you.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you girls are recovering well :hugs:

5 out of 5 is awesome Lirpa :dance: When is your next embryo update? xx

Eveclo awesome pick up!! Hope your bloat goes down soon :hugs: Hope you get some good fertilisation :) They should call you this morning with an update? xx

So excited for you girls xx


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hope you girls are recovering well :hugs:
> 
> 5 out of 5 is awesome Lirpa :dance: When is your next embryo update? xx
> 
> Eveclo awesome pick up!! Hope your bloat goes down soon :hugs: Hope you get some good fertilisation :) They should call you this morning with an update? xx
> 
> So excited for you girls xx

A bit more pain today, all those pain meds they gave me must be wearing off. Haha. But not too bad at all, still look preggo that's alright though I'm not leaving the house haha. Yep they said they would call between 9-11am. It's only 9:25am and I'm already so anxious! Just hoping we have something good at least from the ICSI'd ones. :( I guess ill soon find out! Xx


----------



## eveclo

Hey Ladies, Fert report went Fantastically (is that even a word? meh, I'm making it one!) We had 13/15 eggs mature and our ICSI bunch did well at 7 out of 9 fertilized normally and IVF group was 3 out of 4! So just hoping that everything keeps going well and they divide like they are supposed to. I am so impressed with this clinic mainly their scientists they have just been so fabulous and helpful and put up so many better suggestions. Anyway, that's all the news I have really other than that it looks like a 5 day transfer on Monday about Lunchtime. :) Woohoo xx


----------



## Take2

I'm so excited for you Eveclo, I agree, everyone who works in the lab there are just awesome, good at their jobs and very down to earth. Stalking you and Lirpa11 and hoping for some good news for you both soon x


----------



## Miss Redknob

That's an amazing fertilisation report :dance: Do they give you a day 3 report? xx


----------



## Lirpa11

We haven't gotten another report yet. :( I know the embies are in an embryoscope, growing away.

I know we go for the transfer tomorrow at 11:50! Can't wait :) our little baby embie will be back in me. I'll have a chat to it ha ha 

That is a good fertilisation report Eveclo! You must be pleased to have gotten good numbers from the icsi and ivf! I agree that the nurses, embryologists have been good. I think they have been the most helpful this cycle than anytime previous when we used them for cyle tracking etc.

Can't believe were both getting the transfers so soon now yay.

The bloat for me has finally started going down today. I'm def glad I had the day of EPU and the day after off work. I felt ok, but slept for over half the day yesterday! So much sleep but it was worth it because I feel good now.

What are you doing after your transfer Eveclo? I will go back to work for an hour, then going to the movies for the evening so nothing strenuous. Saturday I'll just do a bit of house cleaning (sweeping and mopping). Should be ok.

How many are you having transferred? Is your hubby going in with you? DH is driving up to come with me for the transfer. I'm glad he wants to be a part of it each step :)

Not sure if there is anything we shouldn't do after the transfer.... Hoping for a BFP for us both!


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> I'm so excited for you Eveclo, I agree, everyone who works in the lab there are just awesome, good at their jobs and very down to earth. Stalking you and Lirpa11 and hoping for some good news for you both soon x

Take they are SO good! Primy (i don't know if that's her name but it sounds something like that) was the one that came and talked to us yesterday after EPU and she literally sat down at my feet and crossed her legs and went through everything and was so great, and then Ben was the one that called today and he was fantastic also. Honestly 1000x better than the previous clinic that were awkward and every question I had was 'we don't really know as things can change very quickly' or something annoying like that! Also Scott must be a magically gentle surgeon I have no bleeding and not much pain (unlike my previous stim cycles - interesting!) 

I love having a stalker just hoping everything goes well


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> That's an amazing fertilisation report :dance: Do they give you a day 3 report? xx

Yes they said they will call either tomorrow or Saturday (i'm guessing probably Saturday) to give me an update. I am still really nervous about that because I know that embryo drop off is to be expected but i will take every day as it comes! For today, I'm thrilled. :)



Lirpa11 said:


> We haven't gotten another report yet. :( I know the embies are in an embryoscope, growing away.
> 
> I know we go for the transfer tomorrow at 11:50! Can't wait :) our little baby embie will be back in me. I'll have a chat to it ha ha
> 
> That is a good fertilisation report Eveclo! You must be pleased to have gotten good numbers from the icsi and ivf! I agree that the nurses, embryologists have been good. I think they have been the most helpful this cycle than anytime previous when we used them for cyle tracking etc.
> 
> Can't believe were both getting the transfers so soon now yay.
> 
> The bloat for me has finally started going down today. I'm def glad I had the day of EPU and the day after off work. I felt ok, but slept for over half the day yesterday! So much sleep but it was worth it because I feel good now.
> 
> What are you doing after your transfer Eveclo? I will go back to work for an hour, then going to the movies for the evening so nothing strenuous. Saturday I'll just do a bit of house cleaning (sweeping and mopping). Should be ok.
> 
> How many are you having transferred? Is your hubby going in with you? DH is driving up to come with me for the transfer. I'm glad he wants to be a part of it each step :)
> 
> Not sure if there is anything we shouldn't do after the transfer.... Hoping for a BFP for us both!

Transfer will be Monday and M officially starts holidays tomorrow so he will be coming with me. He's never missed a transfer he loves being a part of it :) 

My previous doctor has always said just do your usual thing and not worry too much but i will probably do a little bit of bed/couch rest and just take it easy. I have heard it's good to keep your feet warm and eat warm things but I hear lots of stuff that could just be a rumour :) 

I figure if it's going to stick it's going to take a lot more than just eating warm foods lol :) 

Good luck with your transfer, it will be surprisingly good! It is no more painful than a papsmear in fact sometimes I haven't even felt it. 

Can't wait to hear how it all goes. :hugs:


----------



## Take2

Eveclo- Ben is still there..he is just lovely, I'm so glad your experience has been positive, hard to picture Scott doing surgery..have you seen how big his hands are? Lol Gentle giant tho :)


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> Eveclo- Ben is still there..he is just lovely, I'm so glad your experience has been positive, hard to picture Scott doing surgery..have you seen how big his hands are? Lol Gentle giant tho :)

Isn't he just! He just seemed so happy to be the one to tell me good news it was just very refreshing and easy. Not scary or nerve wracking he basically said as soon as I picked up, 'Hi it's Ben from the IVF lab I have great news but I want to get your name and date of birth first' I thought it was great because it automatically put me out of that worry. Just a smart guy to think of doing that instead of typically having to say you name and dob and feel anxious the whole time (when 30 seconds feels like forever!) so I'm grateful. 

Haha well I don't even know if it even was Scott that did my surgery! (I have been told it definately was) i was asleep before he got in the room! There were just nursing staff and the anesthetic guy there and boom next minute I'm waking up! Definately a gentle giant I'm so surprised!


----------



## eveclo

Sorry Lirpa just realized I didn't answer your question. Our doctor will only let us transfer one (our previous doctor was allowing 2). He said if we have crappy embryos we can transfer two but otherwise it is one. I'm ok with this as I just want one healthy baby and pregnancy (although I obviously wouldn't be upset to have twins!) but he knows what is best & I'm just along for the ride. :) plus if I am the one killing my embryos with my NKC I would rather not 'waste' them until we have the suppression meds down pat. Thinking of you today xx


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi ladies

Feeling a bit nervous now :)

Just wondering, I know I didn't wear makeup in the ER. What about ET? I know no perfume, lotion, deodorant etc. I have on mascAra though... Is that ok??

Ill be work before and after. The clinic is just across the street from work. I can wash it off but it should b ok shouldn't it?

I don't have face powder, blush etc on.


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Feeling a bit nervous now :)
> 
> Just wondering, I know I didn't wear makeup in the ER. What about ET? I know no perfume, lotion, deodorant etc. I have on mascAra though... Is that ok??
> 
> Ill be work before and after. The clinic is just across the street from work. I can wash it off but it should b ok shouldn't it?
> 
> I don't have face powder, blush etc on.

You'll be fine, mascara will be ok. If you wash it off even better. No problems, they won't cancel or anything don't worry. 

Good luck you'll be surprised at how easy it is !! :)


----------



## Lirpa11

All went well. Little embie is floating around :) was an 8 cell, good quality. Have 4 more 8 cell good qualities to be frozen.

Now to wait and pray :)


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> All went well. Little embie is floating around :) was an 8 cell, good quality. Have 4 more 8 cell good qualities to be frozen.
> 
> Now to wait and pray :)

Holy dooly really?! That is such a fabulous result to have all 8 cell embryos on Day 3. Are they growing any to Blast ? I have a good feeling for you :) :happydance:


----------



## Lirpa11

I don't know if they will go to blast? I think she said they will just freeze them. Do u get an update tomorrow?

Also, I just wiped and had a bit of brown discharge... Is this ok? Has anyone had this? I hope my body didn't just push it back out :( could it be left over from ER? 

How are you feeling?


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> I don't know if they will go to blast? I think she said they will just freeze them. Do u get an update tomorrow?
> 
> Also, I just wiped and had a bit of brown discharge... Is this ok? Has anyone had this? I hope my body didn't just push it back out :( could it be left over from ER?
> 
> How are you feeling?

They may just have frozen them as 8 cell :) that's what they did on my first cycle. That sounds good though!! I am anticipating an update tomorrow, I was told that they would call me either today or tomorrow (today day 2 in case they weren't progressing great and wanting to do transfer today or tomorrow but I haven't heard from them so I figure no news is good news). 

That's normal, your cervix may have gotten a little bit irritated from the transfer. And also if you are on progesterone it can sometimes irritate the cervix also :) very normal & still fine. 

I am feeling great, still a little bloated but I feel Better than I did while stimming so it's all good. Nervous for the update tomorrow and just hoping we have some embryos doing what they should be!

Rest up, hope your tww goes quickly :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

:wohoo: 8 cell that's fantastic Lirpa!!

Exactly what Eveclo said, transfer or progesterone can irritate your cervix :)

Can't wait to hear your update Eveclo :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> :wohoo: 8 cell that's fantastic Lirpa!!
> 
> Exactly what Eveclo said, transfer or progesterone can irritate your cervix :)
> 
> Can't wait to hear your update Eveclo :hugs:

I haven't had a call yet! I'm pretty sure that they close at 11am (as i don't think they do EPU's on Saturday..) and it's 11.10am... Devo if they don't call i'm so curious! But as i said yesterday hopefully no news is good news ;)


----------



## Lirpa11

Thanks miss red. Yea the spot pieces were brown so I'm thinking it's my body pushing stuff out from the ER on Tuesday still.

Feeling find today. Had sharp stabbing pains yesterday that im thinking was my ovaries overcoming what happened Tuesday. Hoping to feel some symptoms in just over a week.

Sorry they didn't call you Eveclo. Hopefully that means everything is right in track for your ET Monday :-D

DH and I both went in. We saw the catheter and then the tiny catheter go in, then we saw the little embie get shot through with a bright white light. Then afterwards you could see it just chilling near the catheter. Pretty cool to see that :) the nurse and the doctors were really helpful too and nice :) it was a cool experience.


----------



## Lirpa11

I have some more questions :blush: sorry, but this is the closest to being pregnant I have ever been.

Would you swim afterwards? We will be in bali at the end of next week so I want to swim in the pool at our villa. The nurse said no, then she said it's ok as long as I felt comfortable with it and wouldn't blame it if this doesn't work? :shrug: I'm not going to be strenuously swimming, just a lil doggy paddle here and there, and relaxing on a float maybe.

Has anyone been away on the TWW? Do you have any suggestions? I won't have any of the water from there (only bottled), no ice, and will try and stick to packaged drinks and foods that I know what they are. I love seafood but will avoid it as I know a few people who have been sick from seafood over there... Anything else I should consider?

Thanks so much :) you all have been so helpful and friendly during this time and that means a lot :) glad I found this thread xx


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> I have some more questions :blush: sorry, but this is the closest to being pregnant I have ever been.
> 
> Would you swim afterwards? We will be in bali at the end of next week so I want to swim in the pool at our villa. The nurse said no, then she said it's ok as long as I felt comfortable with it and wouldn't blame it if this doesn't work? :shrug: I'm not going to be strenuously swimming, just a lil doggy paddle here and there, and relaxing on a float maybe.
> 
> Has anyone been away on the TWW? Do you have any suggestions? I won't have any of the water from there (only bottled), no ice, and will try and stick to packaged drinks and foods that I know what they are. I love seafood but will avoid it as I know a few people who have been sick from seafood over there... Anything else I should consider?
> 
> Thanks so much :) you all have been so helpful and friendly during this time and that means a lot :) glad I found this thread xx

Haha don't be sorry! I would go swimming if it were me personally. Just gently. The water won't make it's way inside or anything to disrupt but just make sure it's cleanish water I know Bali isn't the cleanest place in the world but just be cautious and you will be fine. 

I would stick away from anything that could cause food poisoning like roadside food stalls and probably seafood / chicken also but I've been to Bali a few times and never gotten sick and I have an awful tummy anyway! What a great time you will have! Just keep hydrated and you will be ok. :) xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was told no swimming or baths for a week after transfer but after that they said I would be fine :)

You should be fine with the hotels food but I would be wary about the street stalls, when I went with my family I got sick from a street stall :(


----------



## Kirs_t

I wouldn't worry about swimming. My clinic didn't ever say anything about that. The only thing id be careful of is not to have hot spas or baths that could raise your body temp too high. And be careful with food of course :) but relax and enjoy! What a great way to spend the tww! 

I'm cheering for you both lirpa and evclo! Good luck girls xxx


----------



## eveclo

WooHoo finally got the phone call ! I go in for a 5 day transfer on Monday at 12.15pm!!! So exciting. Hopefully we have something to transfer. 

So we had 10 embryos that had fertilised and we still have 8 in the running so far. He said we had one that just didn't divide and another that is only 3 cell. 2 x 7 cell, 1 x 10 cell and 5 that are 8 cell. He said some look better than others but he has confidence that at least one will make Blast. Got all my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Lirpa11

Wo Eveclo! That's good news! A ten cell blast is really good isn't it? Yayyyy :-D they all sound fantastic! Can't wait till Monday for you :) 

I'll swim in our pool then :) it should be ok, as long as not too chemically. We don't leave till Thursday night so I won't be swimming until Friday. Just over a week from ET so that's good. And I'll definitely stay away from seafood, street stalls etc. ill let DH sample for me and I'll just smell it lol. I'll be sure and eat from proper places.


I try to imagine the scientist looking into the microscopes at the little swimmers. "Quick, catch that one! He's looking fast and in good form". Kinda like fishing ha ha


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Wo Eveclo! That's good news! A ten cell blast is really good isn't it? Yayyyy :-D they all sound fantastic! Can't wait till Monday for you :)
> 
> I'll swim in our pool then :) it should be ok, as long as not too chemically. We don't leave till Thursday night so I won't be swimming until Friday. Just over a week from ET so that's good. And I'll definitely stay away from seafood, street stalls etc. ill let DH sample for me and I'll just smell it lol. I'll be sure and eat from proper places.
> 
> 
> I try to imagine the scientist looking into the microscopes at the little swimmers. "Quick, catch that one! He's looking fast and in good form". Kinda like fishing ha ha

Well it's not a blast just yet (hopefully by day 5!) but on Day 3 ideally they want them to be 8 cell. (Like yours lucky duck!) but 7 cell and ten cell are still in the range of normal but not 'ideal'. Usually about half of day 3 embryos make it to blast, a little less so we might have 2 as a Blastocyst on Day 5. 

So jealous about your holiday! Where abouts in Bali are you staying? Our last trip we stayed at the Maca villas in Seminyak, pretty far away from everything but taxis were still everywhere and we had our private pool as well it was so beautiful!! :)


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm very happy with how the eggs turned out. I really thought our chances were low since we only got a few eggs, then had to go ICSI but it turned out ok. 

Sorry, I get confused with cell, blast, embryo ha ha. So many different terms.

We booked this holiday a few months ago. Never thought ivf would happen... But things change. Then I thought we would forfeit our tickets because we would need ER or ET during the time we were away, but it all happened pretty fast. The nurses then said it would still be ok to go, just be cautious.

We are staying in Sanur. More of a relaxing place, so not near partying and stuff. Here's a link to some photos. It has good reviews, and was pretty cheap at $780 for 5 or 6 nights. https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Hote...rk now!
What are your plans to pass the TWW?


----------



## Lirpa11

Changed the link as it was too the main hotel. Now it shows the pool and private ones. What resort did you stay at? I can't believe you can get such private ones! Pretty cool


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> I'm very happy with how the eggs turned out. I really thought our chances were low since we only got a few eggs, then had to go ICSI but it turned out ok.
> 
> Sorry, I get confused with cell, blast, embryo ha ha. So many different terms.
> 
> We booked this holiday a few months ago. Never thought ivf would happen... But things change. Then I thought we would forfeit our tickets because we would need ER or ET during the time we were away, but it all happened pretty fast. The nurses then said it would still be ok to go, just be cautious.
> 
> We are staying in Sanur. More of a relaxing place, so not near partying and stuff. Here's a link to some photos. It has good reviews, and was pretty cheap at $780 for 5 or 6 nights. https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Hote...nd I have it stashed in my DVD cupboard haha.


----------



## eveclo

Oh Lirpa that place looks amazing!! Jealous!


----------



## Lirpa11

Your place looks unreal! That must have been a lovely escape!

I don't know if ours does breakfast In you room. I hope so :) DH has been adamant that we will still go even when I doubted it. Will be a nice getaway during the middle of all of this. Having the holidays will also be a nice distraction.


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Your place looks unreal! That must have been a lovely escape!
> 
> I don't know if ours does breakfast In you room. I hope so :) DH has been adamant that we will still go even when I doubted it. Will be a nice getaway during the middle of all of this. Having the holidays will also be a nice distraction.

Good on your Husband :) you deserve it after all you have been through so just take it easy and enjoy :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Lirpa - enjoy your holidays. Will take the stress out of the tww and hope you get a BFP for Christmas. Your hotel looks amazing.
We went to Bali last year as well. Had so much fun..we stayed at club med. 

Eveclo - hope your embies are growing nicely and good luck with your transfer on Monday.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Fantastic numbers Eveclo :dance: My lab said that by day 3 they like them at 6-9 cell so yours are doing amazing :)

You girls are making me jealous about your holidays :haha: Can't wait for our cruise to come around! The worse part is we were originally leaving today :cry: :haha:


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Fantastic numbers Eveclo :dance: My lab said that by day 3 they like them at 6-9 cell so yours are doing amazing :)
> 
> You girls are making me jealous about your holidays :haha: Can't wait for our cruise to come around! The worse part is we were originally leaving today :cry: :haha:

Ahh i hope they are still good on Monday! I am trying to visualise a hatching blast ;) in my dreams! 

Oh no!! Don't worry though, it gives you something to look forward to! xx


----------



## Lirpa11

Excited for you tomorrow Eveclo :) good luck!!


----------



## eveclo

Thanks everyone. Transfer went well. We have a Blastocyst on board it was graded 7/10 (they don't do AB or any grading like that. He said it was a great quality expanded Blast. We have no embryos to freeze today but we have an early blast on its way hopefully and a few late stage morulas. We'll see how we go. For now, hopes are riding on our one and only. xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Stick Baby Stick!!! :dance:


----------



## Lirpa11

Glad it went well and can't wait until we get some good news :) x


----------



## Sparkle_13

Woohoo that's awesome Eve! Lots of sticky :dust: for you. 

And good luck with the others tomorrow, I remember that some of mine made it to blast the afternoon of my transfer and the next morning, so that's good news that there are still some on track. 

Hope everyone's loved ones in Sydney are safe and sound tonight. Hug them extra tight :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Hi girlies, got the call from the Embryologist after an awful night of me just feeling like poo and that we will have nothing frozen. We have an expanded Blastocyst very similar to the embryo transferred yesterday (although it was a little more advanced obviously since it's been growing a bit longer - so it caught up!). He said it was great quality and he was very happy with it. We had 4 make it to blast but they were just crap and wouldn't survive a freeze/thaw. So they will be disregarded. Feeling grateful that we have one but hoping we don't need it for a Loooooong time. ;) x


----------



## Lirpa11

That's great that y have one frozen Eveclo :) fingers crossed that one stays frozen for awhile.

Just out of curiosity, why do they grow them so long? Is it generally better to grow them in the lab for longer?

I'm only 4 days into this wait and it's terrible :( this is an awful wait. I have hopes that it will go ok and we get a positive, but at the same time I have doubts as it doesn't always work first go :( I'm not sure when I should test, I'm worried about seeing a BFN again, but also don't think I can wait it out.

Trying to keep busy.hope everyone else is well, and hope the wait is passing quickly for you Eveclo x


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> That's great that y have one frozen Eveclo :) fingers crossed that one stays frozen for awhile.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do they grow them so long? Is it generally better to grow them in the lab for longer?
> 
> I'm only 4 days into this wait and it's terrible :( this is an awful wait. I have hopes that it will go ok and we get a positive, but at the same time I have doubts as it doesn't always work first go :( I'm not sure when I should test, I'm worried about seeing a BFN again, but also don't think I can wait it out.
> 
> Trying to keep busy.hope everyone else is well, and hope the wait is passing quickly for you Eveclo x

Our clinic like to grow to Blastocyst (this is the stage an embryo should be at 5 days old but can be as late as 6 or 7 and is just about ready to hatch) because it allows them to see the strongest ones. As you can see my day 3 report was 8 embryos at the correct stage (roughly 8 cell). If we were to put one of these embryos back it may have been one that never made it to Blastocyst so they basically weed out the weak ones with this technique. Sometimes day 3 turn into blasts and sometimes they just die. Usually about half of day 3 make it to day 5 but a lot of people say that they're better in your uterus than in an incubator! So we would have had about 6 frozen on day 3 if that's where we were heading (they were good ones) but yeah obviously there may have been something wrong with them hence not continuing to grow. :( but we are lucky to have one transferred and one frozen so I'm happy enough! 

The wait is always SO slow I think it's worse than a standard 2ww :) my friend on another blog got her positive at 5dp5dt (5 days post 5 day transfer) so 7dp3dt could do it for you! That's not too far away;) I have a good feeling for you though x


----------



## Lirpa11

Just had a call re my tests from this morning (bloods) estrogen was 2,000 and progesterone was 121. The nurse said the levels were all good and where they should be. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

My lab grows to day 5 as well but that is cause we are PGD.

Can't wait for you girls to test I am so excited!! :dance:


----------



## Lirpa11

Thanks miss red, I can't wait either! Hoping to bring some good news to this Aussie thread for December ! 

I think I'll test Thursday at 9dpo, or 6dp3dt. If positive yay, if not il test 2-3 days later. I think I'll test... But I not too sure yet. I may just chicken out for a few days... I don't know.

Hopefully our little embies are getting all warm n snuggled into their new homes :)


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Just had a call re my tests from this morning (bloods) estrogen was 2,000 and progesterone was 121. The nurse said the levels were all good and where they should be. Fingers crossed!!

It's so good that your clinic is testing these things - neither of mine have ever done this!! Exciting Lirpa :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Are you on progesterone after the transfer? I have it twice a day. From wht I've read it has to be over a certain limit to sustain a pregnancy and mines above the limit. Otherwise your luteal phase may be short and result in the lining start to shed before it should 

I don't feel anything yet :( no real symptoms etc. still praying


----------



## Miss Redknob

I was on Crinone twice a day after my fresh transfer, but I was that same as Eveclo never had any testing exempt for BT after transfer.

That is awesome that your clinic does that :)

How many dpt are you both now? :dance:


----------



## Lirpa11

Hey I'm 6dp3dt

9dpo

This just happened :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Came up in a couple of minutes! DH says to b cautious still as it's early, but I think our jelly bean baby snuggled in!!! What do you think?

I can't believe it. I think it worked..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Miss Redknob

YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is an awesome line for 9dpo, that is when I normally got a +


----------



## Lirpa11

DH left for work at 5 so I got up and did it. I thought of waiting to tell him but I couldn't so called him. It's definitely there. I'll try again Saturday and see if it gets darker. It's been about 14 days since my trigger of 10,000 so that should be gone for sure.

I'm praying for team Eveclo now :-D c'mon bfp!!!


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm hoping this is real and not from my trigger. It's been 11 days since my trigger... So hopefully that's outta the system. Guess we will see in couple more days


----------



## Miss Redknob

No way that's you trigger they only hang around for 7days :wohoo:

Your next Eveclo xx


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Hey I'm 6dp3dt
> 
> 9dpo
> 
> This just happened :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Came up in a couple of minutes! DH says to b cautious still as it's early, but I think our jelly bean baby snuggled in!!! What do you think?
> 
> I can't believe it. I think it worked..

That is SO a positive!!! WooHoo I told you I had a good feeling! :) Test again tomorrow and see if it is darker and then you know it's not your trigger! Mine was out 2 days after I took it (which was EPU day!) so I can't fathom how it would be a trigger. SO exciting :) xx


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Are you on progesterone after the transfer? I have it twice a day. From wht I've read it has to be over a certain limit to sustain a pregnancy and mines above the limit. Otherwise your luteal phase may be short and result in the lining start to shed before it should
> 
> I don't feel anything yet :( no real symptoms etc. still praying

Yep I am on progesterone, 2x a day of that Crinone. I just found out that if my Beta level is under 100 I have to continue taking it for another week but if it is over 100 (apparently a 'good' level) that I just stop taking it? 

My previous clinic did Progesterone until 12 weeks so i'm a little concerned that I would be stopping? It's not really something I have to worry about unless i'm pregnant but i can just pretend for now :) hehe.


----------



## eveclo

Hope the line is getting darker for you Lirpa! 4dp5dt here today- nothing to report! X


----------



## Nikki1979

Wow - Congrats Lirpa :happydance:


----------



## Lirpa11

Been spotting today. Some brown so u thought implantation maybe, but then some red too. :-/ I usually start spotting now before AF. 

Will try another test tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed it is positive still and darker.

Hope all is well Eveclo x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Can't wait for you to test Eveclo :) xx

I had spotting during the TWW, it's probably the crinone upsetting your cervix :hugs: I then went on to have spotting from 6-14weeks and still held on to our little man :) xx


----------



## eveclo

Lirpa11 said:


> Been spotting today. Some brown so u thought implantation maybe, but then some red too. :-/ I usually start spotting now before AF.
> 
> Will try another test tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed it is positive still and darker.
> 
> Hope all is well Eveclo x

Definitely test again!! Can't wait to see what comes up. I would say it is from the progesterone especially if you are getting positives still. Goodluck!


----------



## Kirs_t

Defn test again lirpa! Congrats on those lovely lines :) that crinone is nasty stuff so I hope the spotting is just from that. I also had some bleeding with Lily. 

Evclo- got everything crossed for you too! Are you going to test early?


----------



## Take2

congrats Lirpa, looking pretty positive to me, hopefully the spotting is just the crinone.

Eveclo- fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Lirpa11

I think the spotting was just normal early spotting. Test this morning confirms the jelly bean baby is still there :kiss:

Another bonus, because we have spent soooo much in medical expenses this year, got a nice bonus in our acct from Medicare.

Thinking of you Eveclo and my fingers are crossed xoxoxo 

Hoping the holidays are starting off good everyone :flower:

Afm, not many symptoms. Very tired is mainly all so far. Haven't felt too sick. But definitely more sleepy than normal.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## eveclo

Kirs_t said:


> Defn test again lirpa! Congrats on those lovely lines :) that crinone is nasty stuff so I hope the spotting is just from that. I also had some bleeding with Lily.
> 
> Evclo- got everything crossed for you too! Are you going to test early?

Thanks Kirst I only have online cheap tests and I did one today just to satisfy my POAS addiction and it was BFN so I have decided against it until day before beta or possibly even beta day (Tuesday). The feeling I get seeing a negative test makes the wait until Tuesday 100000x worse so i'd rather just not. But seeing that made me feel out already, silly girl. 




Lirpa11 said:


> I think the spotting was just normal early spotting. Test this morning confirms the jelly bean baby is still there :kiss:
> 
> Another bonus, because we have spent soooo much in medical expenses this year, got a nice bonus in our acct from Medicare.
> 
> Thinking of you Eveclo and my fingers are crossed xoxoxo
> 
> Hoping the holidays are starting off good everyone :flower:
> 
> Afm, not many symptoms. Very tired is mainly all so far. Haven't felt too sick. But definitely more sleepy than normal.

So good when you see that rebate in your account from medicare! Congratulations Lirpa :flower:


----------



## eveclo

I am having period-like pain (5dp5dt) and it is driving me crazy! It started this afternoon at work and it's still here now on and off. I hope it doesn't mean witchy is coming early... :(


----------



## Lirpa11

I hope not too Eveclo. I had some period pain a few days ago too. Hopefully it is your bean snuggling in. 

I know what you mean about seeing negative :( hopefully next is a bfp. I wouldn't have tested again until day of the beta as well

xox


----------



## Miss Redknob

Beautiful progression on your test this morning Lirpa :) xx

Still very early Eveclo, I didn't get mine till 7dp5dt :hugs: xx


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi everyone well bali is nice. We have been enjoying some relaxation which is nice. Did a bit of shopping today. And now back in the room relaxing again. Will probably go for ice cream this afternoon :) they are hard bargainers here.

We have one more day and lave Wednesday morning back home. I am looking forward to it. We did a shop online last night (so painful with slow internet!) and it gets dropped off at MIL for when she picks us up. I miss my puppy :)

Hope everything has your Christmas shopping done and ready for Thursday!!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sounds like you are having a ball :)

Doing my Christmas food shopping today :)


----------



## eveclo

Hi Ladies, just wanted to check in to let you know I got my period yesterday at 7dp5dt. It came on very quickly with just a bit of spotting for a few hours beforehand. Beta today was negative so I am to stop the clexane and I have to wean myself off the steroids slowly over the next week. Cried all of the tears that I could ever imagine but I feel a lot better for it now. I feel foolish for having faith and for continuing to spend all of our money on something that will most likely never work. I'm struggling to work out where we go from here as we don't know why this is happening to us. Our options are surrogacy, adoption or maybe it is that our embryos are just really crappy but I can't help but feel it is me that is ruining this for us both. 

This has been one crazy 12 months from our first IVF cycle failure exactly one year ago, to our fifth failure without any sign of implantation or pregnancy once again. My heart feels sore all over and I'm not sure how to fix it. Just trying to breath and take every day as it comes. Feeling grateful that it is Christmas & although life may not be as I imagined it, and I may never get that chance to be a mumma, I will find a way to be ok. Congratulations to everyone that has gotten their positives or have their beautiful little bubbas in their lives, you all deserve it. Thank you for all your support as well I am eternally grateful xx


----------



## eveclo

Breathe* sorry, on my phone hehe.


----------



## Kirs_t

Evclo- I'm so sorry. There are no words to make it better. You sound like an amazing person and such a strong woman. I have faith that you will be a mumma one day. Your journey isn't over. Sending lots of love x


----------



## Take2

Eveclo- I am so sorry, I wanted so much for this to work for you. Wish I had some wise words for you but I have nothing, only to say miracles happen and I hope to hear about yours some day soon xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Aww Eveclo I am so sorry it didn't work :cry: I feel so sad for you. Don't give up hunny, your turn will come I know it :hugs:


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi Eveclo. Really sorry about AF :( for someone who has been through this so many times, you deserve your bit of happiness. I pray that it will happen for you very soon. For someone who has been so persistent with this, I know you will make a great mother soon. Thinking of you xo


----------



## eveclo

Thanks ladies all of your words mean the world to me, I appreciate it very much. I hope you all enjoy your Christmas it is a special time of year xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas too Beautiful :hugs:

Hubby and I have decided to cancel our February cycle due to me not getting a job I applied for :( We are just worried we won't get any embryos again :(


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas too Beautiful :hugs:
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to cancel our February cycle due to me not getting a job I applied for :( We are just worried we won't get any embryos again :(

Oh Red, I'm sorry to hear that. I can definately understand your concern; it is such a hard journey. You will both decide a time that feels right, sometimes you just need a bit of time to build the confidence and excitement to do it all again. But we will all be here waiting to support you when you do decide to Go ahead! Hope that Lincoln has been a good boy and gets a visit from Santa ;) (and you too Red!) xx


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone, hope you all had wonderful Xmas Days! 

Red :hugs: what a rollercoaster you've been on. What is the plan going forward hun, is it reliant on a new job then?

Aleja so sorry about your BFN, hoping a new start in your Jan/Feb cycle brings you good news :flower:

Take how was bub's first Christmas? Did you have K with you too? :kiss:

Kirst OMG just over 3 months to go? That's going so fast. Are you ready (are we ever ready :winkwink:)

Sparkle how is your bump coming along, are you feeling :bodyb:? 

Eveclo I'm sorry about the disappointment :nope: and hope you can find a way ahead that works for you xxx

Lirpa Are you still on holidays, you lucky duck :haha:


AFM Leo's first Xmas was a hit. We had a quiet day at home with just the 4 of us (my eldest didn't come for Xmas this year as he was working up in Brissie until Xmas Eve). Baby was very enamoured with ripping up the wrapping paper and also sitting on top of the box that his water-play table came in, and banging on it like a drum. 16yo daughter got a new tennis raquet (her request) and we pigged out on seafood. Now I'm at work doing the night-shift....yawn!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls. We are just worried about draining the last of our savings for IVF, and me not finding a job. I am hoping to here about another job in the new year. We were talking to someone the other day who was able to access their super for IVF so we are in the process of looking into it :)

Lincoln was a very good boy and we had a lovely Christmas. Hope you all had a lovely day with your families xxx


----------



## Lirpa11

Sorry to hear about cancelling miss red. Hopefully you can find a good job soon and be able to push the savings back up. 

I felt bad with ours as it went on the CC which was paid off. We now owe a lil bit on it, but it will be worth it. 

Looks like I may be heAding home to Usa in early February. We were hoping that we would both be leaving, but Usa immigration has held up DHs visa, and the house hasn't sold yet. DH is going to get a job working back up north, and I'll leave and get a house, part time job, and car there. It's scary knowing I'll be over there for a bit without DH but I have all my family there, and we will Skype nearly every day. Just means DH can tie up the loose ends in Australia while I get started on setting up in USa. Guess I'll need to find an obgyn I like as well! DH should be over by April or May :)

Hope everyone's Christmas was lovely! It was very sedate and relaxed at our house. I had a couple of alcohol free wines so no one would ask questions :)


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:



> Thanks girls. We are just worried about draining the last of our savings for IVF, and me not finding a job. I am hoping to here about another job in the new year. We were talking to someone the other day who was able to access their super for IVF so we are in the process of looking into it :)
> 
> Lincoln was a very good boy and we had a lovely Christmas. Hope you all had a lovely day with your families xxx

We always fear that as well, even this last cycle was a bit of a stretch i wasn't completely comfortable with. :( I know how you feel. I actually read about that a while ago; definitely worth looking into! I might actually do that as well. We don't even have a credit card so that's not an option for us, we just like to save and then spend ahha ;) I just keep thinking of all the goddam holidays we could have gone on since we have absolutely nothing to show for our previous cycles :dohh: 

Let me know how you go with it Red, i'd be very interested to see how you go. xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

It is hard!! We put our last cycle on our credit card and got the statement in the mail about a week ago, quite depressing :( Hubby and I were saying last night that if we had frozen embryos, we wouldn't feel like this.

If you click on the link below it tells you what you need to do to apply to release your super early on compassionate grounds. You need to get your FS to say you are suffering from an acute illness (i.e. depression) and IVF will fix it. Bloody stupid I know!!

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/early-release-of-superannuation


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> It is hard!! We put our last cycle on our credit card and got the statement in the mail about a week ago, quite depressing :( Hubby and I were saying last night that if we had frozen embryos, we wouldn't feel like this.
> 
> If you click on the link below it tells you what you need to do to apply to release your super early on compassionate grounds. You need to get your FS to say you are suffering from an acute illness (i.e. depression) and IVF will fix it. Bloody stupid I know!!
> 
> https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/services/centrelink/early-release-of-superannuation

Hmm interesting!!! I will have a look into it. I don't have a whole heap of super (not as much as my Husband anyway) but he has a lot... We were always so annoyed because all of his medical bills are paid for (he is defence) except because IVF is my eggs/surgery is all me, the only thing they pay for is 'semen analysis' and 'semen storage'. I was more mad when the ivf failed and it was only a MF issue but now it looks like it's more i've stopped caring :( I wonder if my H is able to claim or if it is just me? I don't even wanna think about another cycle though haha it makes me want to cry having to go through all that again to get nothing!!!

I hope it is an option for you guys!! It would definitely take the heat off for a little while anyway. I feel you with the frozen embryo thing. I felt like we wasted $5000 our 2nd fresh cycle when we ended up with only 5 eggs and only one Blastocyst on Day 5. Because the fresh cycle is where all the effort goes!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Look into it as YES you can use your DH's super!!

I know it is just so much money out of pocket :(


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies,

Hope its ok to join you all, and Congrats to all the ladies that have gotten your BFPs!!

my parter and i are looking to start our IVF journey early 2015. i have an appoinment booked with a FS in january. a bit about me.

I'm 25 and my boyrfiend is 33, i have PCOS and had endometrious which i had removed at the begining of the year. we have been together for almost 4 years and the entire time we have never used protection, but have offically been trying to about 2yrs now, i went to a FS in June this year at Pindara Private hosital on the Gold coast. and did 3 rounds of Clomid all of which did nothing. the biggest my follies ever got to was about 12mm so didnt respond at all.. i did 200mg and nothing and i am still waiting on AF to arrived since taking 200mg in september it has been 115 days! , my boyfriend got tested and he has a low count but not too low and his morphology is great and they are excellent swimmers. i thought that we could have possibly done IUI but my FS said due to my partner having low count it would be pointless and were told the bext thing for us would be IVF.

we are really hoping for our rainbow baby next year! we both want it so badly. and this thread gives me lots of hope.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Welcome MissCassie :wave: Sorry about your AF not showing up :(

This is a lucky thread! Be sure to ask us girls anything xx


----------



## MissCassie

Have you guys heard of primary ivf in Sydney? It's bulk billed and all you pay is around $500 

https://www.primaryivf.com.au


----------



## Miss Redknob

Yes I have heard of them and a few girls I know are already pregnant through them :)

Unfortunately DH and I have to go through either IVFA or Genea as my hubby has a balanced translation and we have to do IVF/ICSI with PGD (Pre-Implantation Genetic Diagnosis)


----------



## Lirpa11

Good luck miss Cassie! DH and i have just finished our first round of IVF/ICSI here in perth.

We went through fertility north and had been trying for 17 months. I have pcos and DH has a low Count. Other than that I think we are fine.

We ended up only getting 5 eggs at retrieval but it worked out in the end :) 

Good luck and keep us updated on how you go with it all! $500 is very cheap! Ours was quite dear but we got a fair bit back from the Medicare safety net so that helped in the end.

Let us know if you have any questions. The ladies in this thread helped me tons when we were going through it all. They are all amazing :)


----------



## MissCassie

Redknob - i have read alot of reviews on this clinic and hearing that you know a few ladies that have gotten pregnant through them is awesome. i don't live in sydney but my family does so it wouldnt be too bad if i had to go up and down for treatment. i hope your next round goes nice and smoothly for you.

Lirpa11- congratulations on your BFP! thats so exciting! :)
I'm glad it worked out for you and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

my partner and i have alot of things playing against us with PCOS low SA and my partner also had undescended testies when he was a baby but had the surgery to fix it so i think that comes into play and makes his count lower. but hearing that you have PCOS and are having a baby makes me feel alot better about it. 
i am a little stressed that because clomid didnt work i fear that the IVF drugs wont work either. 

I've been stalking this thread for a long long time and it is amazing to see how many ladies have had their BPF's and have gorgeous bubs!

I'm sure i will have a lot of questions when it gets closer to me doing ivf, and reading through all of these pages i know i will get the support that is needed, and for that i thank you ladies :)


----------



## Lirpa11

My best friend also has pcos, and had a healthy baby boy I'm august :) she was on metformin beforehand as well. She conceived naturally and didn't expect it! I was devo when I found out I had it, but knowing she had conceived meant it wasn't impossible, just a bit more difficult than for some people.

Thanks for the congrats! Hoping all goes well by the end of jan and I can be released to a doctor other than what's at the fertility clinic.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks MissCassie :)

Happy 5 Weeks Lirpa :dance:


----------



## eveclo

Woo hoo happy 5 weeks (and 3 days now) Lirpa!!!


----------



## Lirpa11

Thanks ladies  it's going good so far, been for tests twice a week, and a scan booked in for jan 16.

Life is starting to settle down in our house after the holidays! Back to work Monday, Boo :-(

The weather is nice this weekend so will be at the beach snorkelling :) make the most of it before it's back to 9-5! time to take down the Christmas decorations too.

How's everyone else doing!?


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies!!!

I've been super quiet on here lately but I have been checking in and keeping updated. I was actually just looking back to when i started this thread a few years back and what a bloody ride we've all been on. It truly has been the lucky thread with pretty much everyone that has stuck around since the start have ended up as mummas!!! Thats 11 babies born plus 4 cooking! Amazing. I really believe that everyone of us will have the family we so want I cannot wait to see some more BFP's in the future. 

Kirtsy- How you going second time round? 

Red- Sorry about your recent disappointment with your fresh cycle... its such a tough gig. Good luck with the job hunting! Are you still on mat leave from your old position?

Maddy, Aleja and Take- How are your babes? getting huge I bet!

Eveclo- I'm so sorry about the outcome from your last cycle. Its so hard to stay positive when its something so huge. Do you know where you might go from here? Have you had all your cycles with the same clinic? 

Lipra- Congrats hun!! Best reason to be sober at christmas. 

Hi to anyone i missed! Im sure theres someone! 

Afm- 38 weeks and feeling cooked! We're having another girl so DH and I are still fighting over names. The short list is Remi, Thea, Arlo, and Agnes (Aggie). Trying for a VBAC (vaginal birth after Caesarean) and been having loads of practice contractions but sill no action. Im so insanely big this time its crazy!! Still getting my head around being a mumma of two under 17 months but still eternally grateful for what I have from where we've come from. Love to all xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishandwait

And Yohanna is excellent, such a miss!!! This is Christmas Day when she got into the sudocrem
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Miss Redknob

Saw that pic of Yo on FB :haha:

You look so great for 38w :) Love the name Thea, sounds so pretty to me :)

I am just a SAHM (stay at home mum) now as I took a voluntary redundancy from my previous role so have to start all over again. Just hoping to get something soon as Lincoln is started daycare on the 19th Jan (Thurs & Fri) and I know I'll be bored with our him :haha:


----------



## wishandwait

Hey red I reckon SAHM is the toughest gig of them all! I had 7 months full time with Yo and I got stir crazy! I only finished work last week and already I feel a bit lost. Lincoln will love daycare, has he been before? Yo is still in two days she runs down the corridor she gets so excited


----------



## Kirs_t

Love your pics wish!! Yo is gorgeous and you are too! Love your bump
And I can't wait to hear the news of your new arrival. All of the names you've picked are lovely and I'm with red- my fav is thea. Goes well with yohanna too. But any of the names you've picked do! Good luck with the vbac and please keep me posted on life with two under 17 months! I'll be right there with you in April... 16 months apart! Eeek! 

Red- hope you find something on the job front soon. How are you feeling about another cycle? Does it depend on the job as to when you'll do it?

Evclo- how are you travelling? What are your plans going forward?

Lirpa- how are you feeling? Any sickness? Hope you're resting up before holidays finish.

Aleja- a are you doing a cycle this month?? How's it all going? 

How's everyone else doing? Bubbas growing up fast? Bubbas cooking in tums? And those doing cycles?? 

All good for me... 27 weeks now and struggling with an irritable uterus a bit. Having lots of contractions but not dilating my cervix so not to worry too much. Lily is a spunky little monkey- a really full on kid but full of life and energy. She is amazing. 

I'll have to have a read back at this thread this week and see how far we've all come too. It's been quite a ride. It's defn a lucky thread so hang in there girls who have just joined. It will be lucky for you guys too xxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Tell me about it Wish!! But wouldn't have it any other way :) He has only been when we went to have a look around, but loved it the whole time we were there :) Ypu'll be ok in a few weeks when you have bub arrive you will be busy with the 2 of them :) xx

Kirst - I am feeling ok about the cycle atm, but yeah just worried we will get nothing again :( Wow 27weeks already :o Man time is flying. Do you know what you are having? xx


----------



## eveclo

Hi everyone, thanks for the kind words and checking in. Sorry I have been a little absent from here as of late, it's been a very busy past few weeks with Christmas and New Year but I am so determined to not live in misery that I have honestly just not even thought about much of anything. Except my one poor frozen Blasty that I just worry will never get a chance. I am not ready to do a FET as I know it most likely will not work and I just can't bring myself to do a '6th' cycle of IVF with just one embryo. I don't know what to do to be honest.

My next step is to get a phone consultation with Dr. Matthias in Sydney (he is a Reproductive Immunologist and apparently one of the only doctors who deals with Intralipids) who I will hopefully get to test me for NKC's and all sorts just to make sure we actually know what we are dealing with. If it is a Immune problem it is obviously a tough one (my main reason that causes me to believe this is multiple embryo transfer failures with NO implantation and also the rash that I developed a week after my first ever embryo transfer and also first time ever being 'pregnant' ; have photos on my blog). OR if it is an embryo problem I suppose we will never know as we only got 2 blasts /13 fertilised eggs it seems a bit of a waste to PGD test just 2 embryos. SIGH. 

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated but I just need you all to know that I am doing just fine, it is obviously devestating but I just cannot let it control my life anymore. I need to find myself again and get my life back so that I can know there is more to life than failure, as this is all I have felt for more than 2 years now. 

Congratulations to all the lovely ladies due very soon with their bubbas, can't wait to be updated! 

Red, bet you are getting excited for your holiday- I am so jealous! ;) x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Oh Hun I am so sorry to hear you are feeling this way. I think it is fantastic idea to see Dr Matthias about immune issues. Really hope that he can give you some answers as to what it is that is causing your embryos not to stick.

I totally agree about only having 2 embryos PGD tested. When DH and I did our last cycle and they only biopsied 2 on day 5, I said to hubby we are not paying all that money to only test 2, luckily the other 4 caught up on day 6 but still had a bad outcome :(

Stay positive hun and let us know how you go with the new doctor. Sending you lots of hugs :hug:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well I have some good news. I went for a job interview yesterday and today they offered me the job. So excited :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Well done Miss Red! What do you do in the new job?

How are you Eveclo? Have you spoken to the doctor? 

As for me, we had our first scan yesterday at 7+3. Due date sept 1. Baby is measuring right on par and heartbeat at 154 per minute.

We told a few friends so far. And DH told his family yesterday as his cousin is over from France with her partner and they may not be back for a couple of years and he wanted to share the news. We have our last (if all is going well) appointment with the fertility doctor Tuesday afternoon! It's all coming along well so I'm fairly certain we will get passed onto the antenatal doctors.

Now we are in the process of finalising our move to the usa. DH is going back up north to work for a few months and I am leaving for usa in 4 weeks! Eeep! We will be apart for a few months but we are nearly finished with immigration, and the house is yet to sale so it will be fine for DH staying here to wrap everything up then come and join us in our new home. :)

I'll be organising job interviews in the next couple of weeks for usa as well. I get so nervous but I'm sure will be fine.


----------



## Kirs_t

Congratulations red! That is great news. Doesn't he job help with plans for another ivf cycle? 

Lirpa- great to hear about the scan. Sounds like it's all coming along well and falling into place for you guys.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :) I will be the Team Leader of a day program for adults with disabilities :) And yes Kirst this means IVF is a go ahead now. We are also putting our house on the market this week and moving closer to where we both work. Everything is happening so quick :haha:

Fantastic news about the scan Lirpa :dance: Hope the move goes well and the time you and DH are apart goes quick :hugs:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Great news red!! So glad everything is happening for you guys xx


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Oh Hun I am so sorry to hear you are feeling this way. I think it is fantastic idea to see Dr Matthias about immune issues. Really hope that he can give you some answers as to what it is that is causing your embryos not to stick.
> 
> I totally agree about only having 2 embryos PGD tested. When DH and I did our last cycle and they only biopsied 2 on day 5, I said to hubby we are not paying all that money to only test 2, luckily the other 4 caught up on day 6 but still had a bad outcome :(
> 
> Stay positive hun and let us know how you go with the new doctor. Sending you lots of hugs :hug:

Do you know if many clinics let you bank up embryos to have them tested? I have considered doing 2 EPU's and then having them all tested but I wasn't sure if it is possible as in to freeze them, then have them tested (if this makes sense). I will be making an phone appointment with him soon, I am a bit nervous to have a consult over the phone but I guess it is better than nothing. It probably won't be for a few months because I am just not even ready to talk about it and want to be in the best possible positive state to do so! ;) 



Lirpa11 said:


> Well done Miss Red! What do you do in the new job?
> 
> How are you Eveclo? Have you spoken to the doctor?
> 
> As for me, we had our first scan yesterday at 7+3. Due date sept 1. Baby is measuring right on par and heartbeat at 154 per minute.
> 
> We told a few friends so far. And DH told his family yesterday as his cousin is over from France with her partner and they may not be back for a couple of years and he wanted to share the news. We have our last (if all is going well) appointment with the fertility doctor Tuesday afternoon! It's all coming along well so I'm fairly certain we will get passed onto the antenatal doctors.
> 
> Now we are in the process of finalising our move to the usa. DH is going back up north to work for a few months and I am leaving for usa in 4 weeks! Eeep! We will be apart for a few months but we are nearly finished with immigration, and the house is yet to sale so it will be fine for DH staying here to wrap everything up then come and join us in our new home. :)
> 
> I'll be organising job interviews in the next couple of weeks for usa as well. I get so nervous but I'm sure will be fine.

Good Job Lirpa on the Ultrasound. Everything is happening for you now, hope that the move to the USA is easy for you. :) 



Miss Redknob said:


> Thanks girls :) I will be the Team Leader of a day program for adults with disabilities :) And yes Kirst this means IVF is a go ahead now. We are also putting our house on the market this week and moving closer to where we both work. Everything is happening so quick :haha:
> 
> Fantastic news about the scan Lirpa :dance: Hope the move goes well and the time you and DH are apart goes quick :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

CONGRATULATIONS on your new job!!!! I am SO happy for you. Looks like 2015 is going to be a GREAT year for you. Will you be doing a fresh transfer this time around if you have normals (YOU WILL)? So exciting about having a new house soon too hopefully. New job, new house, new baby :happydance::happy dance: 

AFM, I am doing OK just enjoying having M on holidays from work and being able to spend some time together (although I do get sick of him asking me to watch Action movies day in and day out but that's ok!). Staying positive and not even really thinking of anything fertility wise for a while. I want to keep up to date with everyone though so you won't be getting rid of me anytime soon


----------



## Miss Redknob

Eveclo - Yes you can do back to back cycles for PGD and bank embryos if you don't get enough on the first cycle to go to testing. DH and I almost did this but then the other 4 made it. One thing I would check is if you are still eligibly for the Medicare rebate on the 2nd cycle as they might have issues with banked embryos.

Hubby and I are with IVF Australia and they let you do this and so does Genea, they are the only clinics that current offer PGD that I know of. I was originally with Genea but the FS had a pole so far up his arse and was more driven I switched to IVFA and absolutely love them :)

The only thing I would suggest it give either IVFA or Genea a call and ask how far ahead they are for PGD EPU. These are booked in and your cycle is worked around that date. For example IVF only due EPU for PGD on Mondays and Fridays, but do make excepts if you are in the middle of you cycle and your body is ready to go :) Hope that makes sense. IVFA normally have about a 6-8week wait for PGD EPU.

My EPU is 6th March so we are doing another freeze all cycle as I am a big believer in FET's. Think my body likes to get rid of the drugs before being pregnant. Also we leave for our cruise on the 31st March so not going to travel pregnant :haha:

The other benefit with doing freeze all is they do a day 5 biopsy on the embryo instead of a day 3 biopsy (Lincoln was a day 3, but was an FET). I have done a lot of reading it seems to be that people get better results with day 5 :)

Sending you lots of :hugs:

Thank you I am excited about starting work :)


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Eveclo - Yes you can do back to back cycles for PGD and bank embryos if you don't get enough on the first cycle to go to testing. DH and I almost did this but then the other 4 made it. One thing I would check is if you are still eligibly for the Medicare rebate on the 2nd cycle as they might have issues with banked embryos.
> 
> Hubby and I are with IVF Australia and they let you do this and so does Genea, they are the only clinics that current offer PGD that I know of. I was originally with Genea but the FS had a pole so far up his arse and was more driven I switched to IVFA and absolutely love them :)
> 
> The only thing I would suggest it give either IVFA or Genea a call and ask how far ahead they are for PGD EPU. These are booked in and your cycle is worked around that date. For example IVF only due EPU for PGD on Mondays and Fridays, but do make excepts if you are in the middle of you cycle and your body is ready to go :) Hope that makes sense. IVFA normally have about a 6-8week wait for PGD EPU.
> 
> My EPU is 6th March so we are doing another freeze all cycle as I am a big believer in FET's. Think my body likes to get rid of the drugs before being pregnant. Also we leave for our cruise on the 31st March so not going to travel pregnant :haha:
> 
> The other benefit with doing freeze all is they do a day 5 biopsy on the embryo instead of a day 3 biopsy (Lincoln was a day 3, but was an FET). I have done a lot of reading it seems to be that people get better results with day 5 :)
> 
> Sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> Thank you I am excited about starting work :)

That's so helpful Red, thank you very much! My only hesitation with the PGD other than price because it's so much more with no rebate is that we have already put back all of our embryos (6 embryos in total) and obviously none have stuck and the rest have arrested so i am just worried they are all abnormal and we end up forking out again for nothing :( 

Lots to think about! So exciting about your cruise, bet you can't wait. :)


----------



## Miss Redknob

I can totally understand your hesitation. My last cycle has me so worried about this cycle, and I a terrified about not getting anything again :( We did a freeze all cycle and our total cost was just under $15k and we worked out we were around $11k out of pocket. IVFA charge a flat rate for PGD $3845 but Genea charge per embryo and I think it is about $750.

I know we are hanging for the cruise :haha:


----------



## Maddy40

Wish....by now you must be a mummy again. So thrilled for you. And Yo (aka Miss Sudocream) is a stunner. You will definately have your hands full :haha:

MissRed...how has Lincoln liked his first week at childcare? Have you started your new job? EPU and a cruise too? :wacko: Wowsers you've got a lot going on!

Kirst...27 weeks already, are you organised :flower:

Eveclo...Dr Matthias gets a good rap over on the Bubhub discussion boards, quite a few people on there see him :thumbup:

Lirpa...scans are exciting, aren't they? Where in the US are you moving to? Will you have good insurance for the birth, it can be so expensive there :kiss:


AFM Leo turned 1 on the 19th. He's an almost-walking, gibberish-talking whirlwind and I just love love love him to bits. He starts childcare 2 days per week in February just for the socialisation - several of his little friends from Mum's group are going to the same centre. We are moving overseas in July so I'm starting to get organised, do training courses etc. Life is busy!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies long time no chat!! I hope everyone is well. Marlon is now 19 months and a handful!!! The kid doesn't stop. 

Wish congrats on your new little girl... You must be so tired but happy right now!

Maddy did you have a party for Leo?? Where are you moving? 

Ms Red we might be cycling together again as I'm planning on starting a new cycle in March . 

EvClo I agree that dr Matthias is the best immune specialist. I have 2 friends who had babies with his help after many years of failed cycles.

Kirst when is your Bub due?

Hello to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Aleja :wave:

I started injections last night ready for EPU on the 6th March. When are you starting? xx


----------



## Lirpa11

Good luck miss Red!

And hi Aleja!

I am good. We had our 12 week scan ontuesday and all is looking well. It's still hard to believe as no bump, haven't had any morning sickness, and the only way you'd know a baby is in there is by the growth of my boobs! And the scans of course lol :)

Just arrived in usa last night, ready to start our new adventure! Snowing here and I already miss the hot Perth weather :(


----------



## aleja

Hi Ms Red! I'm waiting for AF to arrive so probably beginning of March will start injections. My FS is trying me with Menopur instead of elonva due to crap eggs. I'm so nervous about the whole thing not feeling too hopeful.
I can't believe your Epu is coming up so soon. What meds are you on? 

Lirpa I must have missed your pregnancy announcement! Congrats on reaching second trimester. Where in USA are you living ?


----------



## Kirs_t

Aleja- so good to hear from you! Good luck for this cycle. A change in meds sounds good and will hopefully give a great result! Looking forward to hearing how you go xxx

Miss red- good luck to you too! Wow epu is close. How are you feeling? Everything crossed for you too! 

All good here- 34 weeks now so getting close! Bit nervous about two so close together, but very excited too :)


----------



## eveclo

aleja said:


> Hi ladies long time no chat!! I hope everyone is well. Marlon is now 19 months and a handful!!! The kid doesn't stop.
> 
> Wish congrats on your new little girl... You must be so tired but happy right now!
> 
> Maddy did you have a party for Leo?? Where are you moving?
> 
> Ms Red we might be cycling together again as I'm planning on starting a new cycle in March .
> 
> EvClo I agree that dr Matthias is the best immune specialist. I have 2 friends who had babies with his help after many years of failed cycles.
> 
> Kirst when is your Bub due?
> 
> Hello to everyone else xxxx

That is so good to hear Aleja :) Hoping to make that appointment soon I have been a bit slack (i also think i am a little bit scared to venture into that territory again!). 




Miss Redknob said:


> Hi Aleja :wave:
> 
> I started injections last night ready for EPU on the 6th March. When are you starting? xx

Eeep Red! So exciting. How are you feeling so far? That has come up so quick. Take care of yourself. xx


----------



## eveclo

Not long until your EPU red! Hope you aren't too uncomfortable. How are your follicles looking? xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Girls :wave:

Wow Lirpa 12 weeks already that is amazing xx

Good Luck Aleja xx

Wow Kirst 34 weeks, not long to go now xx

Well EPU is set for Friday. I have 16 follies on my right and 7 on the left feeling very sore and uncomfortable.


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi Girls :wave:
> 
> Wow Lirpa 12 weeks already that is amazing xx
> 
> Good Luck Aleja xx
> 
> Wow Kirst 34 weeks, not long to go now xx
> 
> Well EPU is set for Friday. I have 16 follies on my right and 7 on the left feeling very sore and uncomfortable.

Ahh good luck, can't wait to hear how it all goes! All the best Red and fam!


----------



## eveclo

Hope your EPU went well Red. Been thinking of you, hoping you had a great fert rate! :)


----------



## eveclo

Woop I realise that this thread has been all me for the past few weeks but eh! I emailed my papers off to Dr Mathias (Reproductive Immunologist) on the weekend and the Receptionist has said that I will have a phone consult over the next few weeks. Looking forward to seeing where to go from here. 

Hope all is well in everyones world! xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Evclo- that's great news. How are you feeling about it all?

Red and aleja- how are your cycles going?


----------



## eveclo

Kirs_t said:


> Evclo- that's great news. How are you feeling about it all?
> 
> Red and aleja- how are your cycles going?

Feeling a little bit anxious to get the process started again, I really liked not worrying about things for a while. Also, I have gained a bit of weight from my last cycle, and I am struggling to lose it. I'm eating the same / better than I always have but it seems like the Prednisolone has screwed with my metabolism or something annoying! Anyway, Hopefully it's worth it 

How are you going Kirst? Not long for you now and you'll have another little bubba! SO exciting. All the best with the birth and lead up to. :flower:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join this thread? I am from brisbane :)
Ive just failed my 2nd IUI and will be doing a third now, while we are waiting (feels like all I do) we are will have an appt with my doc to start ICSI straight away if the 3rd fails as well. Im trying to mentally prepare for everything. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated and what are some things I can expect ? 
Nice to have an Aussie thread! :)


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join this thread? I am from brisbane :)
> Ive just failed my 2nd IUI and will be doing a third now, while we are waiting (feels like all I do) we are will have an appt with my doc to start ICSI straight away if the 3rd fails as well. Im trying to mentally prepare for everything.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated and what are some things I can expect ?
> Nice to have an Aussie thread! :)

Welcome!! :)

Sorry to hear about your failed IUI cycles, it's so disappointing and frustrating when you aren't able to pinpoint the issue behind not being able to conceive! You have come to the right place this is a great thread with heaps of helpful ladies!

I used to live in Brisbane and did 2 fresh cycles there and also 2 frozen embryo transfers (I was with QFG). I am yet to fall pregnant but we originally had Male factor infertility. 

Our first appointment with our Doctor we basically just had tests done to check our levels (although having done IUI i'm sure you have already done these) and then they will give you an appointment with a fertility nurse that will teach you how to inject yourself with the medication and make sure you understand the procedure. You will then start jabbing FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) on roughly CD2 or CD3 depending and this is what will stimulate your ovaries to grow. My very first cycle (that ended up being cancelled) I was on 100iu Gonal F, and then my second attempt at a first complete d cycle they bumped me up to 150iu Gonal F. I believe this is the standard starting dosage. 

You will then have about 2 or 3 ultrasounds in this time to check your follicle growth. Then about 6 or 7 days into injections you will be put onto a blocker injection which stops you from prematurely ovulating and then after about 12 days of injecting you will take a 'trigger' injection which will help your follicles to mature and then hopefully have eggs in them. Then you will have your egg pick up under general or local (i did general all 3 times I have done an EPU). Your eggs will then be fertilised either by IVF or ICSI and grown to day 3 or day 5 (blastocyst) stage where they will then be transferred or frozen :)

I hope that's not too much random scattered information, it really is quite a easy process in the way of support and attention from medical staff you generally have quite a lot therefore you feel more 'in control'. I hope you have great success with your next IUI but if not, don't be scared of IVF it is a fantastic tool and it really isn't as bad as I thought it would be before I started. Good Luck on your journey :) :flower:


----------



## wantingbubba7

I really appreciate all of your feedback evelco :) you have made me honestly feel 100% more at ease.
Ive had a bit of a read through this thread and im really sorry for your heartache. I hope all your effort and hard work pays off for you. It is such a heart wrenching journey. :( 
I'm also using QFG :) so far they have been very helpful. Did you like them? I have had all of my preliminary checks so I should be good to go with ICSI pretty quick if my last IUI doesnt work. 
So glad QFG use general for egg pick up I do not want to be awake haha 
do you mind if I ask what your out of pocket costs were after medicare?


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> I really appreciate all of your feedback evelco :) you have made me honestly feel 100% more at ease.
> Ive had a bit of a read through this thread and im really sorry for your heartache. I hope all your effort and hard work pays off for you. It is such a heart wrenching journey. :(
> I'm also using QFG :) so far they have been very helpful. Did you like them? I have had all of my preliminary checks so I should be good to go with ICSI pretty quick if my last IUI doesnt work.
> So glad QFG use general for egg pick up I do not want to be awake haha
> do you mind if I ask what your out of pocket costs were after medicare?

No problem at all! I relied 100% on the internet when I was going through it and was feeling so daunted by the whole journey. The needles don't hurt (the Gonal F ones anyway), and the Orgalutran (blocker needles) are a bit more thick but if you are relaxed about it you will be fine. I used to hate needles but now don't even blink an eyelid! 

I did like QFG, i thought they were quite good and their embryologists very helpful. I would ring every day to check on my embryos and they would always make time to explain every detail to me which I found very helpful. 

If I am remembering correctly, we paid an upfront cheque of aboutt $8200 for an ICSI cycle, and then received about $5000 back into our bank from Medicare a few days later. So roughly $3200 for the cycle, and then on top of that we paid $800 for the Doctor, and then about $800 for the hospital fees and then $400 for the anaesthetic. I didn't have private health cover at the time but now I do, which covers the hospital fees. So i would set aside about $4500 just to be safe, but things might have changed since I have been there. But you are in good hands. 

What doctor are you seeing? I went to Melissa Luckensmeyer who was lovely. I really liked her but unfortunately we did not have success but i am sure if we were to have stayed there (we moved interstate due to work) we might have eventually. :) Warren DeAmbrosis is meant to be the best and I was contemplating getting a second opinion with him. If i had my time over again I probably would have gone straight to him (with all of the research I have done - there's a whole thread about him if you search his name hehe) only because we have proven to be such a difficult case, although I am sure you will be fine. IVF works for a majority of people and it is really just the most amazing thing in the modern world! 

:) xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats how I am at the moment just so daunted I never thought we'd be here :( I guess not many do. So I really appreciate your help. 
Wow the price is up there isnt it, least medicare help :) 
Melissa is my dr as well.. small world. I really like her she is very easy to talk to etc.
I have read sooooo much about warren as well haha meant to be a huge waiting list for him.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thats how I am at the moment just so daunted I never thought we'd be here :( I guess not many do. So I really appreciate your help.
> Wow the price is up there isnt it, least medicare help :)
> Melissa is my dr as well.. small world. I really like her she is very easy to talk to etc.
> I have read sooooo much about warren as well haha meant to be a huge waiting list for him.

Wow - that is pretty amazing considering how many doctors there are at QFG in Brisbane. Very small world! She had a really warm and friendly attitude and with our IVF failures she would always ring us to see how we were going. I sent her a message about 9 days after a 5 day transfer when I had gotten my period before the blood test and she sent a really lovely message back at about 6pm at night. She really cares or at least makes you feel like she does! You are in good hands :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

There isnt much written about her on forums so its nice to hear some nice feedback :) 
Super nervous to start this whole process but also super excited. Thanks heaps for chatting with me. Ill keep updating as things go forward.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey evelco, how did yiu go discussing how many eggs to transfer with melissa? 
Reason I ask is we want to try 2 but have a feeling that isnt allowed in QLD.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hey evelco, how did yiu go discussing how many eggs to transfer with melissa?
> Reason I ask is we want to try 2 but have a feeling that isnt allowed in QLD.

If you are under 35 they are legally only allowed to transfer 1 Embryo, unless you have multiple failed cycles. Melissa was really good, after our 2nd failed Embryo transfer we were allowed to transfer 2. She really encourages Single Embryo transfer to prevent Multiple births as they can be dangerous for both Mum and Bub/s. If you are over 35 it might be something she would look at depending on the quality of your eggs and embryos at the time of transfer. :)


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hey evelco, how did yiu go discussing how many eggs to transfer with melissa?
> Reason I ask is we want to try 2 but have a feeling that isnt allowed in QLD.

I just noticed your Sig haha, sorry! I don't think that she would allow a double embryo transfer at your age but it doesn't hurt to ask! I'm 99% sure it is a policy at QFG and most of the fertility clinics that only one embryo is to be transferred per cycle, as many people do fall pregnant first go :) Worth the question though if it is something you are really wanting.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks evelco, the more I think about it 1 first go would be the smart thing to do. For all I know I could take well to IVF ... I just feel after seeing sooooo many BFNs I want more of a chance first go. More selfish reasons I guess then anything. 
How are you going with your journey? :flower:


----------



## Maddy40

Oh now my missing post has appeared....either that or the meds I'm on are making me missing stuff!


----------



## Maddy40

Ahhhahaha I typed a post and then hit the wrong button :(

WantingBubba welcome! Once you get your head around the Calendar of Events (seriously that's why IVF is like) you'll do fine I'm sure. It's weird to actually look forward to procedures that you might normally dread!

Any baby news from Kirst or did I miss a post somewhere?

As for us, 14mo bub is sick with double ear infection and tonsillitis and has been miserable for a week, through 2 hospital and 3 GP visits. And now I have the same infection so it's antibiotics for me too. This morning DH started coughing so I think he's headed in the same direction. 16yo daughter is skipping around us all without a care in the world. It's nice to have someone to fetch tissues and glasses of water! Bub is a walking, soccer-ball-kicking, jabbering, pointing whirlwind of activity when not sick. He's still so much fun!


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks evelco, the more I think about it 1 first go would be the smart thing to do. For all I know I could take well to IVF ... I just feel after seeing sooooo many BFNs I want more of a chance first go. More selfish reasons I guess then anything.
> How are you going with your journey? :flower:

I really think that 1 is a very sensible option, especially when you look at the fact that double embryo transfers only slightly increase your chances of a pregnancy but increase chance of multiples. Even now I read some of my fellow blog friends that are pregnant with twins and it seems so scary with so many extra things to worry about for the babies, so if it is doable i would try the single embryo transfer first, but trust me Melissa will recommend what she thinks is best for you she is awesome. :)

Our journey is slowly chugging along- currently waiting for an appointment with the Reproductive Immunologist. His receptionist keeps calling me back with times that I can have a phone consult but they are when I have already told her that I will be at work. She sounds a bit unorganised and stressed but I suppose she is just flat out. :) 

Hoping that the Immunologist doctor can run some tests to see if it is an embryo issue or an immune issue to see why our embryos aren't implanting after being transferred. :) fingers crossed we get an appointment soon.


----------



## eveclo

This thread has been very quiet as of late, I am hoping everyone is doing well. 

I had my first phone consult with Reproductive Immunologist Dr. Mattias from Sydney, who has referred me to get some blood tests which I will do this Tuesday and hopefully have the results back very soon. I am being tested for my Anti-Thyroid, ANA, MTHRF, Lymphocyte Surface Markers, CD 56, 19, 8, 4, 57 (NKC's) and Immunoglobins IGG, IGA, IGM. 

I have no idea what most of this means but I guess it will tell him something anyway. 

:dohh:


----------



## aleja

Hi evclo sorry I haven't been on here much lately. So glad you had your consult with Dr Matthias- I have 2 friends who have babies because of his treatment. After multiple ivf failures they are now mums. He is amazing .

Maddy that's awful about your sick bubba and now family . Did you already move yet?

Well I had my ICSI cycle which ended in a bfn... Sigh. I really hated the stims this time around .
I got 4 embryos to freeze so I will be starting this next chapter probably in June.


----------



## eveclo

aleja said:


> Hi evclo sorry I haven't been on here much lately. So glad you had your consult with Dr Matthias- I have 2 friends who have babies because of his treatment. After multiple ivf failures they are now mums. He is amazing .
> 
> Maddy that's awful about your sick bubba and now family . Did you already move yet?
> 
> Well I had my ICSI cycle which ended in a bfn... Sigh. I really hated the stims this time around .
> I got 4 embryos to freeze so I will be starting this next chapter probably in June.

That's OK I know everyone has very full on lives with things going on around them I just am hoping that everyone is happy and ok. :) Oh I am so thankful to hear that, he seems like a lovely doctor, i just hope that something comes up in the blood tests as it seems like everything is perfect and fine but never works :( 

I am so sorry about your BFN, it's so frustrating. FET's work for you though and it is amazing that you have 4! are they 3 day embryos or 5? What a fantastic result. I will probably be doing an FET before we move to Sydney in June / July and then possibly another stim cycle in July with possible PGD, so we might be cycle buddies. x


----------



## aleja

Hi evclo, yes bfns are so frustrating and you lose a bit of hope with each one. I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you yet but you are in good hands with dr M now and I'm sure he will get to the bottom of it. 

My frozen embryos are 5 day blasts. I was totally shocked when the embryologist rang to tell me they froze 4 --I thought they rang the wrong person!!! &#55357;&#56835;
This cycle my FS stimmed me with Menopur which I think made a huge difference with quality.

Where in Sydney are you moving to?


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi aleja- so good to hear from you! How's your gorgeous boy?
I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn :( I hope the fet brings you your second beautiful bub. Lily is our fet miracle... Less taxing on the body without the stim.

Evclo- I hope the fet is your special baby too. Keep us posted on how you go xx

Maddy- great to hear that things are going well with you. Are you all feeling better now? 

Red- how did your cycle go?
Our second miracle - Anna was born two weeks ago. She's incredible and we are very blessed. Two under two is a bit daunting- but I'm sure we will be ok :)

How's everyone else going?


----------



## eveclo

Kirs_t said:


> Hi aleja- so good to hear from you! How's your gorgeous boy?
> I'm so sorry to hear about the bfn :( I hope the fet brings you your second beautiful bub. Lily is our fet miracle... Less taxing on the body without the stim.
> 
> Evclo- I hope the fet is your special baby too. Keep us posted on how you go xx
> 
> Maddy- great to hear that things are going well with you. Are you all feeling better now?
> 
> Red- how did your cycle go?
> Our second miracle - Anna was born two weeks ago. She's incredible and we are very blessed. Two under two is a bit daunting- but I'm sure we will be ok :)
> 
> How's everyone else going?

Thank you so much Kirst, me too - although I know to keep my heart guarded after so many failures. :)

Congratulations on baby Anna, I can understand how hectic it must be for you having 2 babies under two, but when they are best friends when they are older it will be worth the exhaustion and sleepless nights. 
:flower:


----------



## aleja

Congratulations Kirst, what lovely news about baby Anna. How is it like with the two of them now?

Marlon is doing great but he is entering the terrible 2's ... So gorgeous when he is happy but so feral when he has meltdowns !!!


----------



## eveclo

So, I have been diagnosed with high Natural Kiler Cells in my uterus and also ANA cells. (The antibodies that target &#8220;normal&#8221; proteins within the nucleus of a cell are called antinuclear antibodies) Basically, my body is attacking itself and seeing the embryo as foreign dna and destroying it before it can even implant. I'm happy to have answers but struggling with the fact that maybe these can't be fixed. 

I will be on Prednisone, Clexane and also have an Intralipid infusion the next cycle round, which will be an FET next month. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time, and it feels like it's the beginning of a new path, but i hope we can have something good come from it all. Hope all you ladies are well, this thread is so quiet these days, i hope it is because everyone is busy with all of the good and sweet things in their lives! xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Evelco, I'm so glad that you finally have some answers. Fingers crossed for your up and coming FET :) I really hope doing things a bit differently this time it works for you!! I logged in special to see if there was an update for you today... 
Can I ask how they did those tests? Was it a blood test?

As for me I've decided to change from Melissa as my fertility specialist. 
Just not feeling comfortable with the admin staff communication/etc as well as the high cost of the IVF treatment. Also I'm going to try and lose 10kg before going ahead with IVF so most likely will be in July now :) I"m not exactly overweight but I'm willing to do anything before we start.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Evelco, I'm so glad that you finally have some answers. Fingers crossed for your up and coming FET :) I really hope doing things a bit differently this time it works for you!! I logged in special to see if there was an update for you today...
> Can I ask how they did those tests? Was it a blood test?
> 
> As for me I've decided to change from Melissa as my fertility specialist.
> Just not feeling comfortable with the admin staff communication/etc as well as the high cost of the IVF treatment. Also I'm going to try and lose 10kg before going ahead with IVF so most likely will be in July now :) I"m not exactly overweight but I'm willing to do anything before we start.


I am so happy about it, it was a panel of blood tests (they took about 12 vials or something ridiculous!) and it took about 2/3 weeks to get the results back. I just hope we can fix it but even if I have to turn to surrogacy or adoption, at least we have an answer and aren't just in limbo. These are all things my previous doctors did not want to address (including Melissa). 

Good idea regarding changing doctors, I actually had the same problem with her receptionists. Mainly one, the other is better. Once I was waiting for my EPU date and had a blood test and they said they would call, i rang at 3.50pm (10 mins before they closed) and they had already gone home. The next morning i rang and she said 'oh yes, EPU is in 2 days you must get your Trigger now!' and i'm like... what.. why couldn't they just tell me this as soon as possible so i could prepare and tell my work etc. It's just frustrating. And I would email and i would call and they wouldn't pick up or they would be a bit rude and not accommodating to my work schedule. Frustrating. 

Find someone you are very comfortable with because it's a crazy journey, plus, if you end up needing to do a few more cycles (which i'm sure you won't!) you want to make sure you are in the best of hands and they will look into every aspect. Who have you decided to see? Was Melissa's costs a lot more than other doctors at QFG? 

Good luck with your new Doc and your weight loss journey, it's good to be in prime health. A few things i wish i had done before my cycle if you are interested- is to take vitamin e, coQ10 (meant to be great for your eggs - mine were really good quality after taking them), and heaps and heaps of water. I am so excited for you to start your cycle, if our FET fails we will probably do another cycle in July / August also so we might be cycle buddies! ;)

and thank you for logging in to check up ;) hehe. I always update my blog (in my signature) so if i'm quiet on here you can always find out what i'm up to heheh.

:hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats exactly right, answers is better then "not sure". Heres to hoping that next months FET works with the different process and we wont be cycle buddys in the future hehe I'll keep you updated though. 
I'll check out the blog, I had a lookski a little while ago but forgot you had it. I like keeping up to date with how you are, I feel we are quite similar... apparently i'm fine and hubby has poor morph. I'm hoping that its just the morph that is stopping us and that IVF works :/ its all so nerve racking the whole not knowing. I feel relieved for you now you have answers :)

I'm actually changing to Life Fertility and looking at an appt with Dr Glenn Sterling next week to kind of have a look and see if I am happy with the way they work. They work a little differently to QFG where I think the nurses are alot more involved but really that doesn't worry me anyway. They are also a lot cheaper, I think I could get 2 fresh IVF cyles out of them for the same as 1 with QFG. If I stick with QFG I can only afford one cycle and if that fails I dont really know what to do... its all too scary. 

Yeah I agree, there are three that answer the phones now. One is so impossible sometimes, the other is ok and one is absolutely lovely and love it when she answers. I really did like Melissa but I just questioned sometimes if she was doing enough..... I think I am paranoid. 

How did you come onto coQ10 as a supplement? Did you decide to take these from research? I only take Vitamin D and Elevit at the moment.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey I'm a member of a closed facebook group called
IVF SUPPORT GROUP, AUSTRALIA 

You should join, its a lot of ladies with different questions, everyone is really helpful. I find it very informative :)


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thats exactly right, answers is better then "not sure". Heres to hoping that next months FET works with the different process and we wont be cycle buddys in the future hehe I'll keep you updated though.
> I'll check out the blog, I had a lookski a little while ago but forgot you had it. I like keeping up to date with how you are, I feel we are quite similar... apparently i'm fine and hubby has poor morph. I'm hoping that its just the morph that is stopping us and that IVF works :/ its all so nerve racking the whole not knowing. I feel relieved for you now you have answers :)
> 
> I'm actually changing to Life Fertility and looking at an appt with Dr Glenn Sterling next week to kind of have a look and see if I am happy with the way they work. They work a little differently to QFG where I think the nurses are alot more involved but really that doesn't worry me anyway. They are also a lot cheaper, I think I could get 2 fresh IVF cyles out of them for the same as 1 with QFG. If I stick with QFG I can only afford one cycle and if that fails I dont really know what to do... its all too scary.
> 
> Yeah I agree, there are three that answer the phones now. One is so impossible sometimes, the other is ok and one is absolutely lovely and love it when she answers. I really did like Melissa but I just questioned sometimes if she was doing enough..... I think I am paranoid.
> 
> How did you come onto coQ10 as a supplement? Did you decide to take these from research? I only take Vitamin D and Elevit at the moment.

Ooo wow i haven't even heard of Life! I just googled it, it looks great. I think that QFG really make you pay for their name, it's not necessary really. Just make sure you are happy with the level of care and you will be fine. My current clinic here in Albury is mainly nurse care, as there is one Fertility Specialist and he is the only one between Canberra and Melbourne. So he's a very busy man and his nurses do all of the scans and everything, he just does the egg pick ups and stuff. It doesn't really bother me in fact the nurses are usually really easy to deal with anyway. 

My FS said it would be good for me to use and then Dr M (immune doctor) asked me to start taking it along with M as it helps with cell production etc. M (my husband) has low sperm count/motility/morphology and his first SA came back at like 3 million per mL, and really low motility and about 3% morphology. We started him on a cocktail of vitamins to get his sperm into tip top shape and it worked so well (over the past 2 years he has had about 12 SA's and on our last cycle epu day he had 30 million per mL and normal everything else). We were always told we needed ICSI but we ended up doing 4 eggs with IVF (and 3 fertilised) and the rest with ICSI. So they became strong enough to actually fertilise an egg on their own (to say i was proud was an understatement ;) ) 

If you are interested (or anyone reading) the vitamins were as followed;

1500mg Maca Powder Tablets
300mg coQ10
2000mg Vitamin C (very important for healthy sperm)
90mg Zinc (also really important)
500mg Vitamin E
1 x Folate tablet (can't remember the dosage but it's the blackmores one!) 

We saw a naturopath/acupuncturist who told us that these things all help the sperm and we found when we started to add the Vitamin C and the Maca it seemed to do a little something. Talk to your Doctor about it though, that's just what worked for us and it certainly shouldn't hurt his sperm or anything it's more just trying to make sure all is at it's best :)

Ohh i think i remember another younger girl there sometimes. But i know the ones you are talking about, the one with the short hair used to drive me crazy and even if we didn't have to move interstate she would have been the reason behind me changing docs. 

We do have very similar stories! I think that you will be fine with IVF, honestly. Every doctor we have been to have been shocked to know that it hasn't worked for us, especially since our original issue was M's sperm issues. It's just one of those things unfortunately, M and I always laugh about our unluckiness in life but if we can't laugh about it we would be just miserable so we make it work ;) 

IVF is a truly magical thing and it does work more often than not! It's really exciting and if you ever ever need any information or tips or if you just have any questions please don't hesitate to ask I feel like a veteran! ;) xx


----------



## babypizazz

eveclo said:


> So, I have been diagnosed with high Natural Kiler Cells in my uterus and also ANA cells. (The antibodies that target normal proteins within the nucleus of a cell are called antinuclear antibodies) Basically, my body is attacking itself and seeing the embryo as foreign dna and destroying it before it can even implant. I'm happy to have answers but struggling with the fact that maybe these can't be fixed.
> 
> I will be on Prednisone, Clexane and also have an Intralipid infusion the next cycle round, which will be an FET next month. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time, and it feels like it's the beginning of a new path, but i hope we can have something good come from it all. Hope all you ladies are well, this thread is so quiet these days, i hope it is because everyone is busy with all of the good and sweet things in their lives! xxx

Don't give up evelco! I had elevated NKC and was on prednisone and something else for my last cycle (I can't remember the name) and now I have a beautiful 9 month old! One I had to take up to transfer and the other I had to take up to 13 weeks pregnancy. You will get there, just do your cycles and try to do stuff that makes you happy to take your mind off things! Good luck!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah neither had I but one of the girls on the Facebook forum I spoke about recommended it... We rang and spoke to a nurse and she was very lovely and keen to have a 10 minute chat. I'm super excited to change , apparently the FS is a bit full on but I can deal with that if he is good at what he does :D 

Wow that is such an improvement for M ... it goes to show that all these vitamins that some FS (melissa) dont recommend actually do work :) that is awesome.... my husband has quite a high count but only 2% morph, Melissa said that being a high count it should counteract the low morph but I dont know nothing has worked yet :/

Well I went and bought some coQ10 this morning for us to start taking - how much do you take each day? What do you take each day in your regime ? Sorry if I keep asking questions. 
Thats what I said to my husband, taking these things cant hurt... its worth a try, anything is to get us healthy at the moment. 

Wow you have done a lot of homework with different doctors and things. I really appreciate your help and feedback :) 

Yeah the main one I didnt mesh well with was the short haired one as well (Kim), I found if you were suuuuper nice to her asking how her day was she was little more helpful haha in the end we shouldn't have to be the ones being super nice, we are spending our money with them. I feel bad for changing because Melissa was so lovely and easy to talk to... but in the end its what we're comfortable with. 

Thats exactly right you only have each other that truly understands what your're both going through, so if you cant have a laugh with about it all then it makes the hole journey way harder. I've recently been through such a rough patch with feeling down and what not and my husband has made me feel so much better. 

Hopefully your "luckiness" is coming up and you can look back at this and breathe a sigh of relief.
:hugs:


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies, I hope you are doing well. Good luck on your upcoming cycles. I think I will start a FET in late June at this rate. I'm waiting for AF now then will have biopsy in next cycle . 

Babypizzazz it is good to hear from you. I hope you are enjoying your little one. 9 months old is such a cute and cheeky age.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Aleja, I'm new to this thread :D will be starting ICSI around the same time~ probably a couple of weeks later... :) good luck with you FET !!!


----------



## aleja

Hi wantingbubba! It's nice to see some new names as this thread has slowed down a lot over time. Oh we might be cycling around the same time. I have pretty long cycles so it could push out this long... I hate the waiting game but I find it much less stressful than cycling - I was so tense during my last ICSI i was almost relieved when it was over. 

Is that Face book group private? I'm interested in joining but I don't want it to show up on my profile or anything. I've told very few people about ivf and I would dread it to appear on their newsfeed !!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Its also nice to see some ladies in Australia - I just feel more connected for some reason. Will be nice to swap stories with each other so it would be good if we can cycle together :D no doubt being a first timer I'll have lots of questions. I'm waiting to lose some weight which is why I'm leaving it till June/July but I might want to earlier... It will be my first cycle so I'm kinda gearing myself up :/ 

Yeah the group is completely private... if you look for the group on facebook you will notice you cant read anything at all. This means that once you are a member and you may post something no one on your friends list will be able to see it :) Did that make sense haha


----------



## eveclo

babypizazz said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> So, I have been diagnosed with high Natural Kiler Cells in my uterus and also ANA cells. (The antibodies that target normal proteins within the nucleus of a cell are called antinuclear antibodies) Basically, my body is attacking itself and seeing the embryo as foreign dna and destroying it before it can even implant. I'm happy to have answers but struggling with the fact that maybe these can't be fixed.
> 
> I will be on Prednisone, Clexane and also have an Intralipid infusion the next cycle round, which will be an FET next month. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time, and it feels like it's the beginning of a new path, but i hope we can have something good come from it all. Hope all you ladies are well, this thread is so quiet these days, i hope it is because everyone is busy with all of the good and sweet things in their lives! xxx
> 
> Don't give up evelco! I had elevated NKC and was on prednisone and something else for my last cycle (I can't remember the name) and now I have a beautiful 9 month old! One I had to take up to transfer and the other I had to take up to 13 weeks pregnancy. You will get there, just do your cycles and try to do stuff that makes you happy to take your mind off things! Good luck!Click to expand...

Oh wow that's wonderful, i love hearing success stories like yours. We have done a cycle with the Pred and Clexane (blood thinner) already, but it didn't work. However, that Pred was only from day of EPU and our new RI recommends at least 3 weeks before; do you know how long you were on it before transfer? 

I'm so glad to hear of your success with these methods, it helps keeps my spirits high. :) 



wantingbubba7 said:


> Yeah neither had I but one of the girls on the Facebook forum I spoke about recommended it... We rang and spoke to a nurse and she was very lovely and keen to have a 10 minute chat. I'm super excited to change , apparently the FS is a bit full on but I can deal with that if he is good at what he does :D
> 
> Wow that is such an improvement for M ... it goes to show that all these vitamins that some FS (melissa) dont recommend actually do work :) that is awesome.... my husband has quite a high count but only 2% morph, Melissa said that being a high count it should counteract the low morph but I dont know nothing has worked yet :/
> 
> Well I went and bought some coQ10 this morning for us to start taking - how much do you take each day? What do you take each day in your regime ? Sorry if I keep asking questions.
> Thats what I said to my husband, taking these things cant hurt... its worth a try, anything is to get us healthy at the moment.
> 
> Wow you have done a lot of homework with different doctors and things. I really appreciate your help and feedback :)
> 
> Yeah the main one I didnt mesh well with was the short haired one as well (Kim), I found if you were suuuuper nice to her asking how her day was she was little more helpful haha in the end we shouldn't have to be the ones being super nice, we are spending our money with them. I feel bad for changing because Melissa was so lovely and easy to talk to... but in the end its what we're comfortable with.
> 
> Thats exactly right you only have each other that truly understands what your're both going through, so if you cant have a laugh with about it all then it makes the hole journey way harder. I've recently been through such a rough patch with feeling down and what not and my husband has made me feel so much better.
> 
> Hopefully your "luckiness" is coming up and you can look back at this and breathe a sigh of relief.
> :hugs:

I take 2 x 150mg per day so 300mg, but my RI just said 'please get yourself and your husband to start to take 150mg of coQ10 a day' but i'm naughty and i doubled it  hehhe, yep that's her name, Kim. I'm sure she's an OK person but not my kind of person, i am fairly anxious and make chit chat when nervous and I felt like a lot of the time she just looked at me like 'what are you saying?' :haha: like come on lady this is hard! ;)

It's so funny the things that you mentioned regarding Melissa is the same thing we felt. She is a fantastic doctor and a lovely, caring person who really 'wants' things to work for people but her staff really need a look at. It's a shame but I know that the ladies that are pregnant and seeing her for obstetric purposes would be very very happy with her. 

I am cycle day 11 today so only about 22 days until we can start our next cycle! Woooooo. I'm so nervous our embryo won't defrost, i'm thinking I might ring the Embryologists at some stage to ask what the likelihood of it arresting would be, but then I think that might be a stupid question like they don't have a crystal ball. ahha. 

xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Just popping in to say that I'm still following your journeys and cheering you on. Good luck for the next cycles girls x


----------



## babypizazz

eveclo said:

> Oh wow that's wonderful, i love hearing success stories like yours. We have done a cycle with the Pred and Clexane (blood thinner) already, but it didn't work. However, that Pred was only from day of EPU and our new RI recommends at least 3 weeks before; do you know how long you were on it before transfer?
> 
> I'm so glad to hear of your success with these methods, it helps keeps my spirits high. :)
> :

Hi I think my first cycle I wasn't taking it from the beginning but the successful cycle I think I was taking it from the beginning of my cycle.. I really pushed to have the progesterone support too. Good luck!!!


----------



## eveclo

babypizazz said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> Oh wow that's wonderful, i love hearing success stories like yours. We have done a cycle with the Pred and Clexane (blood thinner) already, but it didn't work. However, that Pred was only from day of EPU and our new RI recommends at least 3 weeks before; do you know how long you were on it before transfer?
> 
> I'm so glad to hear of your success with these methods, it helps keeps my spirits high. :)
> :
> 
> Hi I think my first cycle I wasn't taking it from the beginning but the successful cycle I think I was taking it from the beginning of my cycle.. I really pushed to have the progesterone support too. Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Very interesting, thank you so much for sharing! Thank you, i think it's my turn soon hopefully :) xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Had my appt at Life Fertility today, what a great place I absolutely loved it. Evelco- was such a different atmosphere to the other clinic :) looks like we are doing IVF in june eeeee so nervous and excited, the nurse thought my weight was fine &#128522; how long till you start your FET?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Ive only just realised your name isnt evelco but eveclo haha im sorry.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Had my appt at Life Fertility today, what a great place I absolutely loved it. Evelco- was such a different atmosphere to the other clinic :) looks like we are doing IVF in june eeeee so nervous and excited, the nurse thought my weight was fine &#128522; how long till you start your FET?

Oh that is fantastic news!!! Congrats on a great clinic that you feel comfortable with. Are they located in the city or on the North Side? We lived north side when we were in Brissy and found driving into the city so draining (but this is probably because we did more than one cycle, you won't need to!)



wantingbubba7 said:


> Ive only just realised your name isnt evelco but eveclo haha im sorry.

Hahahhaa I didn't even realise that you spelt it differently so don't even worry. Evelco or Eveclo same deal  :happydance:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Ohhh thank you I love that you think I'll have the one cycle &#128522; thank you.... they are located across the rd from melissas office next to st Andrews hospital. They arent as cheap as I thought but I just liked them a lot better. Im south side near beaudesert so I completely understand the travel its so draining , im lucky my husband comes with me all the time. 
How long till your fet?


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Had my appt at Life Fertility today, what a great place I absolutely loved it. Evelco- was such a different atmosphere to the other clinic :) looks like we are doing IVF in june eeeee so nervous and excited, the nurse thought my weight was fine &#128522; how long till you start your FET?

Ive got my first appointment at life fertility on the 28th od this month, and using their bulk billed service..

Is Dr sterling your doctor? 

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## wantingbubba7

Haha misscassie my first appt is on the 28th as well ,small world hehe :) today was an appt with a nurse to have a look around etc. Yes dr glenn sterling will be my doctor he seemed really nice. What is the bulk billed service? Is this the 3k upfront thing?


----------



## wantingbubba7

We touched on some pricing today and the structure is a little different. 

It will be 3k at the start of your cycle to Life Fertility with about 900 back from Medicare at some point after egg collection. 

Day before egg collection if you dont have private health is about 2k all up to the hospital with nothing back (I unfortunately have no PH :( ) 

Then on top of that is Glenn Sterlings fees which are about 1k you do get some of this back now sure how much though. 

And then if you require ICSI that is another 800 paid to Life at start of your cycle with no rebate. 

Basically she said it will be about 7k altogether with about 2k back from medicare.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Ohhh thank you I love that you think I'll have the one cycle &#128522; thank you.... they are located across the rd from melissas office next to st Andrews hospital. They arent as cheap as I thought but I just liked them a lot better. Im south side near beaudesert so I completely understand the travel its so draining , im lucky my husband comes with me all the time.
> How long till your fet?

Oops sorry i just realised you asked me this in the previous post and I got overexcited about your new clinic hehe.

I am CD15 today so just waiting for CD1 to start, probably not for a while now :( I have really regular 32 day cycles so it won't be for another 2 or 3 weeks until cd1 ! Then I start on the steroids and will have a transfer around CD 24 (around 6 days post natural ovulation). 

Ultimately the level of care you are getting and the comfort you have with them is the most important part of your IVF cycle and i'm so glad that you've found them! Ah yes, my thing was always the parking in Brisbane! We would always try and get those 1 hour metered parks out the front of Melissa's office, ;)


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> We touched on some pricing today and the structure is a little different.
> 
> It will be 3k at the start of your cycle to Life Fertility with about 900 back from Medicare at some point after egg collection.
> 
> Day before egg collection if you dont have private health is about 2k all up to the hospital with nothing back (I unfortunately have no PH :( )
> 
> Then on top of that is Glenn Sterlings fees which are about 1k you do get some of this back now sure how much though.
> 
> And then if you require ICSI that is another 800 paid to Life at start of your cycle with no rebate.
> 
> Basically she said it will be about 7k altogether with about 2k back from medicare.

Yep I think I ended up paying about $5500 with Melissa all up (before I had private health cover). I got PH when we found out the M had low sperm count etc but weren't covered for IVF until August 2013, so we ended up doing most of our cycles off our own backs until then. 

I've just realised the clinic that i am currently with doesn't charge a doctors fee. It's all in one ($2990 out of pocket). Maybe I should have done another cycle here. Oops.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oo how exciting, I think once you are ready to get the ball rolling our cycles to take forever to end and start again haha we could be doing things around the same time hehe. I will most likely have an ultrasound on the 28th of this month to make sure I'm all ok to start next month. 
Wow a day 24 transfer... how come they do it that late or is that normal for IVF? 
Yeah me too, the parking sucked and especially that underground carpark under QFG - was so hard to find parking under there sometimes. With the new clinic we have to use the one hour parking still but thats ok :) 

Going with Melissa wouldn't have been much different in the end then in price ( I thought it was going to be a huge difference:wacko:) I said to my husband though that the I felt much more at ease in this new clinic then I did in the other so I guess in the end the price doesn't matter. 

The clinic you are with sounds awesome, 2990 out of pocket, that is great. Is that including EPU fees as well? 
Are you changing clinics?


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Oo how exciting, I think once you are ready to get the ball rolling our cycles to take forever to end and start again haha we could be doing things around the same time hehe. I will most likely have an ultrasound on the 28th of this month to make sure I'm all ok to start next month.
> Wow a day 24 transfer... how come they do it that late or is that normal for IVF?
> Yeah me too, the parking sucked and especially that underground carpark under QFG - was so hard to find parking under there sometimes. With the new clinic we have to use the one hour parking still but thats ok :)
> 
> Going with Melissa wouldn't have been much different in the end then in price ( I thought it was going to be a huge difference:wacko:) I said to my husband though that the I felt much more at ease in this new clinic then I did in the other so I guess in the end the price doesn't matter.
> 
> The clinic you are with sounds awesome, 2990 out of pocket, that is great. Is that including EPU fees as well?
> Are you changing clinics?

Well I generally ovulate around CD 18-20 and we have a 6 day embryo frozen, so in a natural FET they transfer it 6 days after ovulation (which is how old it is) so it just 'fits in' with a natural pregnancy, if that makes sense. You need to go with what feels right, it's a very personal thing to do and to be honest her receptionists (just the one i should say) make it so hard to deal with and i really just don't have time for that. Go with your gut, regardless of money because in the long run you won't regret going with your feelings, just going against them. So you're on the right track. 

Yes I have to change clinics after this FET as we are moving from Victoria to Sydney :'( My husband has had a transfer through his work so we are closer to the city and everything but unfortunately it means leaving behind the clinic here! I am in the process of looking for awesome ivf doctors and clinics in Sydney. 

It's sooo much more expensive there. I have full private health cover which covers my hospital costs and anaesthetic (which i didn't think it did, but apparently it does - i didn't get charged anyway!) and the doctors' fees are already included in the $2990. Crazy. But that was after we had already reached the medicare safety net, so it probably would have been a little bit more than that without it.


----------



## wantingbubba7

That makes sense now :) hehe its all so new to me. Its so funny to be so excited to be injected and poked and prodded haha but I'm hoping it is all worth it in the end. 
Good luck with the FET, sounds like you will have it maybe a week or two before me. 
I'm just hoping that I get the ok to go ahead for next cycle on the 28th. They will most likely to an ultrasound to make sure everything looks healthy to go first. Fingers crossed xxxx 

Those ladies weren't just infertility receptionist they were also for obstetrics and gynecology so maybe that is why they lacked compassion because they didnt really need it for everyone haha anyway we have both moved on from there !! :happydance: lol
One thing though when you changed clinics did the new clinic just request your records for you? Melissa never gave me any of my test results on paper. 

Wow you have moved around a fair bit. Good luck finding a new doctor. Thats what all these forums are good for I think, that is how I found my current doctor (from the Facebook forum I recommended earlier) . 

Well AF arrived today - 2/3 days late :( I got so excited that i tested this morning - BFN then it arrived like 20 mins later, what a slap in the face :cry: I was thinking wow we may have done it naturally. I think we are destined to make an IVF baby. My husband and I were laughing this morning thinking of names for our baby with the initials IVF. haha (Ivy Veronica Felicity) Like we said earlier if you cant have fun and laugh then it makes this whole journey so much harder. 

Good luck for you FET, I hope this new approach is what you need !!! I'm thinking of you :) :flower:


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> That makes sense now :) hehe its all so new to me. Its so funny to be so excited to be injected and poked and prodded haha but I'm hoping it is all worth it in the end.
> Good luck with the FET, sounds like you will have it maybe a week or two before me.
> I'm just hoping that I get the ok to go ahead for next cycle on the 28th. They will most likely to an ultrasound to make sure everything looks healthy to go first. Fingers crossed xxxx
> 
> Those ladies weren't just infertility receptionist they were also for obstetrics and gynecology so maybe that is why they lacked compassion because they didnt really need it for everyone haha anyway we have both moved on from there !! :happydance: lol
> One thing though when you changed clinics did the new clinic just request your records for you? Melissa never gave me any of my test results on paper.
> 
> Wow you have moved around a fair bit. Good luck finding a new doctor. Thats what all these forums are good for I think, that is how I found my current doctor (from the Facebook forum I recommended earlier) .
> 
> Well AF arrived today - 2/3 days late :( I got so excited that i tested this morning - BFN then it arrived like 20 mins later, what a slap in the face :cry: I was thinking wow we may have done it naturally. I think we are destined to make an IVF baby. My husband and I were laughing this morning thinking of names for our baby with the initials IVF. haha (Ivy Veronica Felicity) Like we said earlier if you cant have fun and laugh then it makes this whole journey so much harder.
> 
> Good luck for you FET, I hope this new approach is what you need !!! I'm thinking of you :) :flower:

Haha, it is such an exciting process because it is quite literally the closest thing to a baby you will ever be! And the highest chance of having a baby too, it's such an exciting time. Just the thought of an embryo transfer makes me excited. I absolutely loved the days in between Egg Pick up and Transfer where i would ring the clinic and see how the embryos were progressing - although stressful; it was really interesting and made me bond with them even more haha. I'm sure you will be fine to start your cycle, :) Do you know what dosage they will be putting you on? My first ever cycle I was on 100iu Gonal F and it wasn't enough and my ovaries just produced one dominant follicle, which wasn't worth doing IVF to get. We ended up having to take a whole cycle off and I was so angry that i wasn't on something higher in the first place, but then I have seen people on 100iu and responded really well! I just have lazy ovaries ;)

My last cycle (3rd fresh) I was on 225iu Gonal F and I had about 28 follicles before EPU but ended up with 15 eggs and 13 were mature. With the first cycle we were on 150iu and got 11 eggs/10 were mature/8 fertilised with ICSI. It's all about the quality not quantity though. 

Oww, so sorry about your BFN :( It's still hard to get my period month after month, even though I know M and I both have our issues. Ah, the records thing was another thing - i asked for my records to be transferred but they never did it. I was furious so I just haven't been in contact with them again. My doc didn't end up needing it anyway he just did more, but that was because we had time to waste before we wanted to do another cycle etc. I would ring the office (as much as you don't wish to chat with them) and let them know you've changed clinics and if they could send you all of your relevant paperwork OR ask if you could collect it (only because that kind of forces them to do something). Hahaha I think Ivy Veronica Felicity is a fab name and I can't wait to meet her :happy dance: heheh but yep you gotta laugh about it otherwise you will cry. M and I always say that we are the worlds unluckiest people and laugh about what will come next. Meh, we have each other and I think that makes us pretty darn lucky anyway. :)

Woo, can't wait to follow your journey i am soo excited for you :D


----------



## wantingbubba7

It really is very exciting, they basically put a baby in and its up to me to hold it. I just pray it works. Hey did you go on the pill before IVF at all, a few people have asked if I will be taking it, Melissa never said I would of? 
I dont really know anything as yet, once I have my appt next Thursday I'm hoping I know a little more (I'm soooo excited) its all I think about... I haven't had a laparascopy done and I'm thinking this Dr may want to. I have no sign of endo in any scan or HSG I had done though so who knows. 
I'm hoping he does a round of IVF and if that doesnt work then he may do the lap thing. Have you had one? What was it like? I really hope you dont mind me asking questions alllll the time. :dohh:

Wow the last cycle you had heaps of follicles, did you get OHSS? Did you start drinking loads of water in the months leading up to everything or just while doing the IVF?

Its so true though even though you know it most likely wont be the time I guess there is always that hope that it may happen "this" month. How does M handle it, my husband doesn't handle it too well at all. He wants a baby so much, I feel so horrible sometimes it hasn't happened. We now feel like we waited to many years to try (we wanted to be married with a house first) and then when we finally thought it was going to happen NOPE big load of NOTHING :( we wish we just started trying earlier, those things just dont feel important now. Oh well everything happens for a reason I say. Maybe its making me a stronger person before becoming a mother. Thats why some of us go through this. 

Ohh good way to look at it :) that made me smile _Meh, we have each other and I think that makes us pretty darn lucky anyway_. You have a good way of looking at things, I admire that.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> It really is very exciting, they basically put a baby in and its up to me to hold it. I just pray it works. Hey did you go on the pill before IVF at all, a few people have asked if I will be taking it, Melissa never said I would of?
> I dont really know anything as yet, once I have my appt next Thursday I'm hoping I know a little more (I'm soooo excited) its all I think about... I haven't had a laparascopy done and I'm thinking this Dr may want to. I have no sign of endo in any scan or HSG I had done though so who knows.
> I'm hoping he does a round of IVF and if that doesnt work then he may do the lap thing. Have you had one? What was it like? I really hope you dont mind me asking questions alllll the time. :dohh:
> 
> Wow the last cycle you had heaps of follicles, did you get OHSS? Did you start drinking loads of water in the months leading up to everything or just while doing the IVF?
> 
> Its so true though even though you know it most likely wont be the time I guess there is always that hope that it may happen "this" month. How does M handle it, my husband doesn't handle it too well at all. He wants a baby so much, I feel so horrible sometimes it hasn't happened. We now feel like we waited to many years to try (we wanted to be married with a house first) and then when we finally thought it was going to happen NOPE big load of NOTHING :( we wish we just started trying earlier, those things just dont feel important now. Oh well everything happens for a reason I say. Maybe its making me a stronger person before becoming a mother. Thats why some of us go through this.
> 
> Ohh good way to look at it :) that made me smile _Meh, we have each other and I think that makes us pretty darn lucky anyway_. You have a good way of looking at things, I admire that.



I have not had a HSG or anything like that - basically they told me it doesn't matter because we had to do IVF anyway (due to M's sperm) that it bypasses the fallopian tubes (where the endometriosis would be). I have had a hysteroscopy just before our 3rd IVF cycle, where they put a camera into my uterus and had a look around, they also took some biopsies to see if there were any abnormalities. When I woke up from anaesthetic the doctor came up to me and said, 'you will get pregnant, you have a perfect, textbook uterus' haha, well yeah ok thanks! 

As for the pill thing, with a short cycle (antagonist) you have a blood test on day 2 or so of your cycle, (you ring the clinic on Day 1 of full bleed) and then have a blood test when they recommend just to make sure your levels are all where they need to be, then on day 3 you will begin taking your FSH (gonal F is what I had) after around 5 days you will begin Orgalutran (or whatever they use). This needle for me was taken at 8pm every night and it prevented me from prematurely ovulating my follicles. (It kind of just holds them in my ovaries and then I continued to take the FSH until around CD13) Then you take a trigger injection and you will go in for your EPU around 72 hours later? I think it was? I can't remember exactly but that's a rough description haha. THEN you have a down regulation cycle, which is where you take the pill and then start sniffing synarel which basically puts your body into premature menopause (just temporarily). It goes for about 6 weeks as you start the cycle before your EPU, it's just really time consuming and a lot to remember, but it works better for some people. I have had both down reg and short reg. I personally preferred short (without the pill) as it was quicker and easier. It think I got better eggs from it also. But that is just my personal opinion, :). 


They talked about cancelling my fresh transfer and waiting for a FET. But I ended up with 15 eggs and only 13 mature which was a good amount so we didn't need to. I bought some protein shakes and had heaps of them from the time of EPU and just drank sooo much water to flush my system. I actually felt fine the 3rd time round even though I had so many more follicles! 

Its so true though even though you know it most likely wont be the time I guess there is always that hope that it may happen "this" month. How does M handle it, my husband doesn't handle it too well at all. He wants a baby so much, I feel so horrible sometimes it hasn't happened. We now feel like we waited to many years to try (we wanted to be married with a house first) and then when we finally thought it was going to happen NOPE big load of NOTHING :( we wish we just started trying earlier, those things just dont feel important now. Oh well everything happens for a reason I say. Maybe its making me a stronger person before becoming a mother. Thats why some of us go through this. 

M struggles with it, he blamed himself for so long and for everything, so I'm really quite happy that we have found that I have immune issues so he doesn't keep blaming everything on himself. He has his down days but we both pick each other up as much as we can. I feel like it's just life preparing us and teaching us things that we wouldn't have realised before. I used to say that everything happens for a reason and then we got struck with infertility and I struggled to understand it, but now that we are 2 years into it I feel differently. I feel like before maybe we did need to learn to appreciate the small things, and patience is definitely something you can never have enough of right? 

I promise you will get there just don't give up the fight. Nothing good comes without a little work and i'm confident you will make a great Mummy :)

And don't worry about asking questions, I was the same when I first started! I just googled everything but sometimes it's nice to hear from someone that has actually done it! :hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks for the description on the long and short protocol. You really have been through it all havent you. Heres to this up and coming FET being the one for you... you honestly really deserve it!!! I'm thinking of you. Keep me posted. 

I'll let you know how I got with my new Dr next Thursday. Fingers crossed I get to start on my next cycle in June :) 

Thanks again for all your kind words and advice! :hugs:

Baby Dust to you xx :dust:


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks for the description on the long and short protocol. You really have been through it all havent you. Heres to this up and coming FET being the one for you... you honestly really deserve it!!! I'm thinking of you. Keep me posted.
> 
> I'll let you know how I got with my new Dr next Thursday. Fingers crossed I get to start on my next cycle in June :)
> 
> Thanks again for all your kind words and advice! :hugs:
> 
> Baby Dust to you xx :dust:

Eeep sorry I know that was a really long reply! Thank you very much, i'm looking forward to it but i know how stressful it will be the day of transfer if our embryo doesn't defrost! :dohh:

Good luck next Thursday, i'll check in again to see an update :) xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Eveclo how are you going? I had my appt with the new Dr today - OMG OMG he was so funny !!! I couldn't stop laughing, it you dont mind swearing and some crude jokes haha ... I quite liked it as it took my nerves away. My husband and I walked away really happy and excited. 

Well good news we have the appt with our nurse on June 9th right before AF is due. And then we are starting IVF that cycle woohoo I find out what doses of medication etc when they go through everything. One thing they said will cost extra is Leuprorelin, what is that ? Is that the ovulation blocker? 

How are you going> How long till your FET? 

Anyway hope you are well. :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Eveclo how are you going? I had my appt with the new Dr today - OMG OMG he was so funny !!! I couldn't stop laughing, it you dont mind swearing and some crude jokes haha ... I quite liked it as it took my nerves away. My husband and I walked away really happy and excited.
> 
> Well good news we have the appt with our nurse on June 9th right before AF is due. And then we are starting IVF that cycle woohoo I find out what doses of medication etc when they go through everything. One thing they said will cost extra is Leuprorelin, what is that ? Is that the ovulation blocker?
> 
> How are you going> How long till your FET?
> 
> Anyway hope you are well. :hugs:


That is fantastic news! I love when people make jokes especially with such an emotionally touchy subject, it helps to get your mind off your nerves regarding the whole process. 

I have no idea what that is, sorry! Could it be Lupron? Maybe not, but if so, it might be the trigger injection (which helps your ovaries to mature your eggs ready for collection). So exciting! It's all coming up so quickly, Can't wait for you to get started. Did he talk about doing a short protocol or long? Has he sent you for any more tests or anything? :) Woohoo, thanks for updating!

I actually got my period this morning, which is about 2 or 3 days early. So happy (for once!). I get quite bad period pain though so luckily I have the next 2 days off work because otherwise I'd be a grumpy lady at work! hehe. So CD1 today, i just rang the clinic and they told me they would get a nurse to give me a call back to let me know what the go is. I'm assuming I will have to go for a scan around CD12 to see what my ovaries are doing and whether they are getting ready for some natural ovulation. I seem to ovulate naturally and regularly around CD18 which is a pain, because the clinic always wants me to come in so early (because a 'normal' person ovulates on CD14). But better to be safe than sorry! At this stage, based on my normal ovulation times, it looks like transfer might be Monday 22nd June. Eeep which is sooner than I thought. So i will probably be heading to Sydney for the intralipid around the weekend of the 13th. 

I am starting to get worried that our Embryo won't survive the thaw, as we only have one - but that is the risk you take. 

I started Prednisone (the steroid) yesterday, maybe that's what brought on my period? Who knows. I'm on 15mg a day until Embryo Transfer. This is to hopefully make my immune system a bit more suppressed and accepting of an Embryo. Fingers crossed although it is hard to have faith in the process. 

So glad you have found a doctor that works for you and your Husband, It really makes a difference when you feel confident and excited. You will be a Mumma Bear very soon, I can just feel it. xx



I hope all the other ladies on this blog are doing well, Red I think of you often and hope that your IVF cycle went well too. x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats exactly right, I get really nervous with everything even a consult so he really made things easier for me.... I spoke to a nurse after the appt to get things rolling and she said to me "Glenn will get you pregnant, you just have to prepared for a different journey then you may expect" I really liked her attitude :) 

Yeah every time I google the name (Leuprorelin) Lupron comes up instead. The nurse said once I have my official nurses appt on the 9th of June that I will be told exactly what I'll be doing. One thing though is I dont have Private Health so that means egg pick up going General will be about 2k for me, on the other hand they can do Local if I want to for $500.... I really dont know what to do :( I really didn't want to be awake for it but the savings is so substantial I have to consider it. I think I am going to have a nice long chat with the nurse at my appt, in the end money is no factor if I am going to be way more comfortable then I think I will just go general. 

Woohooo new period means Fet time :happydance:. What did the nurse end up saying when she phoned? When you are doing a FET do they give you something to stop you ovulating naturally as well? Or are they happy to let you ovulate like normal. Hope the weekend away for the Intralipid goes well for you :) will your husband go with you ? Must be so exciting to have a whole new approach on things. I hope this is the answer you needed. :flower: 
Try not to worry about little frosty, that is out of your hands. And if it doesn't survive the thaw then you know that little one was not meant to be. Not all is lost you still have this whole new way of doing things differently for you, just might take a little longer. Eventually you will have your miracle. I'm pretty sure the odds are low that anything will happen so I'm sure everything will be fine for you :hugs: no stress .. everything happens for a reason, its what makes us stronger. My husband and I say if we fell pregnant when we first started trying we probably wouldn't have been ready then... waiting these years has made us so much stronger as a couple and has made us appreciate things so much more. Something I think only LTTC's will only understand what I mean by that. 

How are you going with the Prednisone? You feeling any different? 

Thanks Eveclo I appreciate your kind words. :hugs: (its so funny you said that though, my husbands mum calls herself Nanny Bear hehehe) 
We will both be mumma bears soon hehe hopefully not too far apart by the sounds of things... Good luck, keep me updated. 

Oh one question did you ever have an internal ultrasound before starting a fresh IVF cycle, my clinic doesn't do this (neither did Melissa come to think of it) , I thought they had to check for cysts and things first?
One other thing I'm in the process of trying to get paperwork from her ahhhh its so hard, I mainly need my chromosome check but they wont hand it over... grrr I paid for it not her lol lol sorry for rant.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thats exactly right, I get really nervous with everything even a consult so he really made things easier for me.... I spoke to a nurse after the appt to get things rolling and she said to me "Glenn will get you pregnant, you just have to prepared for a different journey then you may expect" I really liked her attitude :)
> 
> Yeah every time I google the name (Leuprorelin) Lupron comes up instead. The nurse said once I have my official nurses appt on the 9th of June that I will be told exactly what I'll be doing. One thing though is I dont have Private Health so that means egg pick up going General will be about 2k for me, on the other hand they can do Local if I want to for $500.... I really dont know what to do :( I really didn't want to be awake for it but the savings is so substantial I have to consider it. I think I am going to have a nice long chat with the nurse at my appt, in the end money is no factor if I am going to be way more comfortable then I think I will just go general.
> 
> Woohooo new period means Fet time :happydance:. What did the nurse end up saying when she phoned? When you are doing a FET do they give you something to stop you ovulating naturally as well? Or are they happy to let you ovulate like normal. Hope the weekend away for the Intralipid goes well for you :) will your husband go with you ? Must be so exciting to have a whole new approach on things. I hope this is the answer you needed. :flower:
> Try not to worry about little frosty, that is out of your hands. And if it doesn't survive the thaw then you know that little one was not meant to be. Not all is lost you still have this whole new way of doing things differently for you, just might take a little longer. Eventually you will have your miracle. I'm pretty sure the odds are low that anything will happen so I'm sure everything will be fine for you :hugs: no stress .. everything happens for a reason, its what makes us stronger. My husband and I say if we fell pregnant when we first started trying we probably wouldn't have been ready then... waiting these years has made us so much stronger as a couple and has made us appreciate things so much more. Something I think only LTTC's will only understand what I mean by that.
> 
> How are you going with the Prednisone? You feeling any different?
> 
> Thanks Eveclo I appreciate your kind words. :hugs: (its so funny you said that though, my husbands mum calls herself Nanny Bear hehehe)
> We will both be mumma bears soon hehe hopefully not too far apart by the sounds of things... Good luck, keep me updated.
> 
> Oh one question did you ever have an internal ultrasound before starting a fresh IVF cycle, my clinic doesn't do this (neither did Melissa come to think of it) , I thought they had to check for cysts and things first?
> One other thing I'm in the process of trying to get paperwork from her ahhhh its so hard, I mainly need my chromosome check but they wont hand it over... grrr I paid for it not her lol lol sorry for rant.




Yay so exciting, glad the nurse had a good attitude too! Hmm, i didn't have private health until August last year which was about a year after we began fertility treatment. So I always paid the $2000. I really don't think I could do the Local after having the general, but then again I have spoken to ladies on this blog that said the local was just fine! Have a big chat to them and see what you think, but lots of people do have the local and don't find it a problem, but i really think if you are worried about it then just go for comfort. That is a big difference though; double check that is inclusive of all hospital time and hospital fees as well. 

She just said to come for an Ultrasound on Tuesday next week! I can't imagine much will be happening then but I will go anyway and see how we go ;) I think it is just to check that everything is on track for natural ovulation. No with a natural FET (which is what we are doing) they just want to wait until I ovulate naturally (which they monitor with scans and blood tests) and then after that they will just transfer the embryo 5 days later :) The intralipid is booked for the 13th June, so next Saturday. Eeep I know I shouldn't worry too much about it, but I am soooo nervous the embryo won't defrost. So so nervous. But I try not to think about it too much. That is so true, if it does not defrost it just wasn't meant to be. That makes me feel a lot better. My husband is supposed to be away for work that weekend, so we are trying to see if he can get it off. I might be better off going by myself as he can't stay overnight with me and I won't be discharged until 10pm if i choose not to stay.. He is away at the moment and I can't talk to him until Friday, which makes it hard to make decisions! 

Ahh the Prednisone is a real killer, haha. I'm going ok with it so far, but I do feel really 'down' when I take it. Hopefully I don't gain too much weight on it because that can make me feel worse, but so far so good! 


I hope we both get the great results we are looking for and can be bump buddies- that would be pretty cool! I think it's both of our times;) 

No actually, with Melissa I never had an internal ultrasound before starting the cycle. The first time was when I had the first scan after starting the stims, about 5 days after. (To check growth). When I changed clinics to the one in Albury, the doctor there requested an ultrasound and did one on me, that's where he saw that I had normal eggs but apparently my Ovaries are a little lazy, so that determined the level of Gonal F he put me on. It was pretty interesting , but I had never heard of it before. 

Oh that is so frustrating that they aren't handing over the paperwork! They didn't send any of my paperwork through to the new doctor, even though I double checked and they said it would be done. And it has never gone through, to say I am annoyed is an understatement- but i'm glad to be off that train and also glad that you are too! It sounds like you are in very capable hands and I so badly hope this is it for you.

I'll give an update after my scan, hopefully all goes well! xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

How did your scan go today Eveclo ? Hope you are well!

My appointment with the nurse went well today :) I had a scan done to make sure I had no cysts after 6 months on clomid with not one scan to see how everything was going... my new nurse couldn't believe Melissa never checked with an ultrasounds of even gave me a trigger (better odds with a trigger I guess). 
Anyway Kym blatantly lied to me and told me she faxed all our paperwork to our GP. She didnt, I then chased her and she ignored me! I had to go direct to head office to get everything in the end. I am so angry at them, so unproffesional ! So glad I have left. Ok rant over haha Sorry! 

So looks like I am doing a short protocol. 200 of Gonal F and then 250 of Orgalutran. She said I may over stimulate as I have a high AMH so they will give me Lucrin after egg collection which stops OHSS and then I'll do a frozen transfer next cycle. If I'm not overstimulating then she will give me something else (I cant remember "Ovidrel" maybe) and then I will do a fresh transfer. 

I have all my meds now - some in the fridge eeeeek its all happening!!! I paid my $3000 today (should get about half back) from medicare) :) 
Oh and I decided to go General anesthetic! My nurse said if you were my daughter I would not let you do Local haha that sold me straight away. 
Hey it looks like we will be transfering a similar time if I dont over stimulate :D :hugs:

BUMP buddies here we come... hope this is it for you !!! xx:flower::flower:

PS this little guy gave me a laugh :flasher:


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> How did your scan go today Eveclo ? Hope you are well!
> 
> My appointment with the nurse went well today :) I had a scan done to make sure I had no cysts after 6 months on clomid with not one scan to see how everything was going... my new nurse couldn't believe Melissa never checked with an ultrasounds of even gave me a trigger (better odds with a trigger I guess).
> Anyway Kym blatantly lied to me and told me she faxed all our paperwork to our GP. She didnt, I then chased her and she ignored me! I had to go direct to head office to get everything in the end. I am so angry at them, so unproffesional ! So glad I have left. Ok rant over haha Sorry!
> 
> So looks like I am doing a short protocol. 200 of Gonal F and then 250 of Orgalutran. She said I may over stimulate as I have a high AMH so they will give me Lucrin after egg collection which stops OHSS and then I'll do a frozen transfer next cycle. If I'm not overstimulating then she will give me something else (I cant remember "Ovidrel" maybe) and then I will do a fresh transfer.
> 
> BUMP buddies here we come... hope this is it for you !!! xx:flower::flower:
> 
> PS this little guy gave me a laugh :flasher:

Sounds like we will doing the Exact same cycle!! i picked up my drugs today and i will be doing 150 Gonal F and then 250 of Orgalutran. and it will be a Freeze all.

i started the gonal f today at the clinic.

my first scan is next Wednesday to check out my follies to make sure they are behaving and growing,

Hope i can join in being Bump buddies with you ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

No worries MissCassie :) 
I will be about 1 week behind you :D what time were you there today I was there about 8:30 hehe might have bumped into each other. 
How did you find the Gonal F injection, I'm super nervous hehe


----------



## MissCassie

i was there at 10:30 this morning :)


I found the injections to be fine, i was a little nervous about it at first, but all good didn't hurt at all. i was going to get my partner to do it, but would be easier if i did it.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> How did your scan go today Eveclo ? Hope you are well!
> 
> My appointment with the nurse went well today :) I had a scan done to make sure I had no cysts after 6 months on clomid with not one scan to see how everything was going... my new nurse couldn't believe Melissa never checked with an ultrasounds of even gave me a trigger (better odds with a trigger I guess).
> Anyway Kym blatantly lied to me and told me she faxed all our paperwork to our GP. She didnt, I then chased her and she ignored me! I had to go direct to head office to get everything in the end. I am so angry at them, so unproffesional ! So glad I have left. Ok rant over haha Sorry!
> 
> So looks like I am doing a short protocol. 200 of Gonal F and then 250 of Orgalutran. She said I may over stimulate as I have a high AMH so they will give me Lucrin after egg collection which stops OHSS and then I'll do a frozen transfer next cycle. If I'm not overstimulating then she will give me something else (I cant remember "Ovidrel" maybe) and then I will do a fresh transfer.
> 
> I have all my meds now - some in the fridge eeeeek its all happening!!! I paid my $3000 today (should get about half back) from medicare) :)
> Oh and I decided to go General anesthetic! My nurse said if you were my daughter I would not let you do Local haha that sold me straight away.
> Hey it looks like we will be transfering a similar time if I dont over stimulate :D :hugs:
> 
> BUMP buddies here we come... hope this is it for you !!! xx:flower::flower:
> 
> PS this little guy gave me a laugh :flasher:

Thanks for remembering :hugs: It went OK, I have one follicle on my right ovary that is about 10mm. I am CD13 today and normally ovulate around CD18 or so. That follicle has to get to around 20mm or something she said, so fingers crossed it keeps growing and I ovulate naturally to have this transfer! I have the intralipid this weekend in Sydney so that will hopefully be smooth! 

I have a high AHM too and i have never overstimulated. Just make sure you are eating heaps of protein and drinking lots of water. Sometimes our bodies do weird things anyway but your clinic will look after you and make sure you are getting everything you need. Kym is a liar, she did the same thing to me. Told me it was all faxed to my new clinic and then never responded to my emails. I would love to put in a complaint about her but I don't know where to begin/ don't want to be bitchy.. hehe. But i feel your frustration! 

Great idea going for general, it is so much nicer I think. I kind of like just falling asleep and then suddenly waking up it's over so much quicker to me. Eeep so exciting! So when is CD1? Or have you already began injecting? If you pinch really hard on your tummy when you inject you won't even feel the gonal f :) orgalutran is a bit thicker and not as nice, i always got my husband to do that one for me.. I would get an ice cube and numb the area and he would inject me and then it would be all good! I am a sook though, but he said the ice cube made it harder to get in but then at the same time I couldn't feel it so it didn't matter to me :) 

I have to start clexane (blood thinner) injections in the next week or so, so not keen to get back on the injection train! I hope bump buddies - but if not me definitely you! Did they talk about whether they preferred day 3 or Blastocyst day 5 transfers? So glad you are doing a short protocol too, it's a lot nicer than a down regulation. I really prefer them. I didn't want to say too much just in case you ended up being put on one but it is definitely my preference to have a short regulation. Plus, it gets you to the ultimate goal a lot quicker which is nice :) 

I have another scan tomorrow morning just to check that the follicle is growing and on its way to naturally ovulate, then I have the intralipid on Saturday. Ovulation should hopefully be next week sometime and then transfer 6 days after that. So nervous that our embryo won't defrost but hopeful that it has a chance. Thinking of you and good luck!! !


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats good - looks like you are definitely on your way to ovulating then with your 10mm follie :D 
I am super excited for you to do your intralipid this weekend, I've heard really great stories from others doing this with IVF... Do you just sit down for a few hours while they do it? Will your husband go with you or have you not decided yet? 

Thanks for that, so I just eat lots of protein and water etc while I'm doing my Gonal injections etc? She didn't sound like I will overstim but I think she was just warning me that because my AMH is at 52 I just might... just gave me the warnings etc. I really hope I dont :/ she said if I get more the 16 follicles they might not let me transfer. I guess they are just a cautious clinic. They do 5 day transfers. I actually think I will be about a week or so behind you, I thought for some reason we would be doing it together hehe I will start AF on Saturday and then injections on Monday if all goes to plan. 
Thanks, I will get my hubby to do allllll my injections and I will sooo do the ice thing haha I'm such a sook when it comes to needles. 

The other thing with Melissa ~ my husband has has bad issues with this thyroid over the last 2 years (right side has been removed) and he was very concerned with these particular results from her. WELL "no no no you are both all fine blah blah" ~ we finally get the results from head office QFG faxed to our GP last week and our GP rings my husband direct to come back because all his results are out of wack etc.... I'm soooo angry!!!! He is thinking of making a complaint to head office~ Now we think back all she wanted us to do was IVF from day 1.... 
We should go in together and complain hahaha 

Just think when you start your Clexane injections again next week that this is all for a great cause :) and you will get through it !!! I promise :hugs: 

Good luck at your scan tomorrow - hope that folly is growing nice and strong!!!


----------



## MissCassie

My amh is at 94! I really hope I don't overstim..


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thats good - looks like you are definitely on your way to ovulating then with your 10mm follie :D
> I am super excited for you to do your intralipid this weekend, I've heard really great stories from others doing this with IVF... Do you just sit down for a few hours while they do it? Will your husband go with you or have you not decided yet?
> 
> Thanks for that, so I just eat lots of protein and water etc while I'm doing my Gonal injections etc? She didn't sound like I will overstim but I think she was just warning me that because my AMH is at 52 I just might... just gave me the warnings etc. I really hope I dont :/ she said if I get more the 16 follicles they might not let me transfer. I guess they are just a cautious clinic. They do 5 day transfers. I actually think I will be about a week or so behind you, I thought for some reason we would be doing it together hehe I will start AF on Saturday and then injections on Monday if all goes to plan.
> Thanks, I will get my hubby to do allllll my injections and I will sooo do the ice thing haha I'm such a sook when it comes to needles.
> 
> The other thing with Melissa ~ my husband has has bad issues with this thyroid over the last 2 years (right side has been removed) and he was very concerned with these particular results from her. WELL "no no no you are both all fine blah blah" ~ we finally get the results from head office QFG faxed to our GP last week and our GP rings my husband direct to come back because all his results are out of wack etc.... I'm soooo angry!!!! He is thinking of making a complaint to head office~ Now we think back all she wanted us to do was IVF from day 1....
> We should go in together and complain hahaha
> 
> Just think when you start your Clexane injections again next week that this is all for a great cause :) and you will get through it !!! I promise :hugs:
> 
> Good luck at your scan tomorrow - hope that folly is growing nice and strong!!!

From what I understand, I have to be there at 2pm where I will be admitted, and then have a bag of fluid flushed through before the intralipid begins, and then sit there for about 6 hours while it infuses into my blood mwuhaha, and then another bag of fluids to flush it through my veins. Yep my husband got the weekend off work (they tried to send him away again) so he is coming with me thank goodness. I haven't asked if he is allowed to sit next to me while it's all done but I can't imagine why he couldn't... Otherwise he will just have to go somewhere else and wait for me :) we are staying with family (we live 6 hrs away from where I need to have it) and then driving home on Sunday. Big weekend! 

Eeep I hope it's growing ! Tomorrow morning I'll know for sure ;) honestly, I would write a letter to QFG if you are really annoyed about it- it's a lot of money to spend on something and you want to make sure you are tested correctly. I am just glad myself to finally be on a different path and I'm glad you didn't have to go through much to get there. Melissa is an awesome doctor and fertility specialist but I think because she is also an obstetrician she might struggle to commit to just one area of specialising. My thyroid a bit out too, and that's something she didn't pick up. The natural killer cells and stuff I can understand why that wasn't looked into but if it was I wouldn't have had so many failures that were unexplained, it's just so frustrating. 

I'll update tomorrow arvo, hopefully it's moving properly in there haha ;) there's lots happening with both of us now! Exciting!!


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> My amh is at 94! I really hope I don't overstim..

You will be ok :) I have a high AMH as well and my first ever cycle was put on 100iu gonal f per day, as they were worried about me over stimulating. I ended up having that cycle cancelled as only one follicle was dominant (I had about 5 in total) but 100iu wasn't enough. The next cycle I was put on 150iu gonal F and got 11 eggs, 10 were mature and then 8 fertilised with ICSI. This was a pretty good turn out and we ended up having one day 3 transferred and 2 x day 3 frozen, and one blastocyst frozen on day 6. :) 

The next cycle I did another at 150iu gonal f and only got 7 eggs and only 5 were mature! All fertilised luckily and we had one blast on day 5 which was disappointing but better than nothing. 

Then our last cycle I was on 225iu gonal F and had about 25 follicles on the last scan (they were sooo worried about overstimulation that they told me it would be a freeze all) and then I got 15 eggs and 13 ended up being mature, and we had about 10 fertilised out of that. 

Everyone is different and their bodies react in different ways but your clinic will look after you & make sure that you are in tip top shape. :) so exciting! I hope this is it for both of you lovely ladies!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wow Eveclo that is a huge day for the intralipids, so glad your husband can go with you... even if he isn't in the room with you its always nice to know they are around. :) 
Hope you scan went well today and your follie has continued to grow nicely.

Yeah I know ~ dont know if we will actually complain just wanted to vent I guess. Its not worth the stress and animosity especially because I am starting IVF basically now eeek I have everything I need from them now so I will look forward and be positive :D :D 
I had a bad day yesterday, I was pretty down for some reason after such a positive day the day before haha I think I'm getting nervous. 

MissCassie, wow that is a high AMH... dont stress though we are in good hands - the nurse explained to me if you do start to overstim they can pretty much stop it straight away. I feel like I am in really safe hands with them. How are you feeling with the injections so far?


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Wow Eveclo that is a huge day for the intralipids, so glad your husband can go with you... even if he isn't in the room with you its always nice to know they are around. :)
> Hope you scan went well today and your follie has continued to grow nicely.
> 
> Yeah I know ~ dont know if we will actually complain just wanted to vent I guess. Its not worth the stress and animosity especially because I am starting IVF basically now eeek I have everything I need from them now so I will look forward and be positive :D :D
> I had a bad day yesterday, I was pretty down for some reason after such a positive day the day before haha I think I'm getting nervous.
> 
> MissCassie, wow that is a high AMH... dont stress though we are in good hands - the nurse explained to me if you do start to overstim they can pretty much stop it straight away. I feel like I am in really safe hands with them. How are you feeling with the injections so far?

Everything is on track! I should ovulate early-mid next week :) I knew it would be fine but the nurse put a bit of doubt in my mind for a moment! I have 2 follicles growing and progressing but I have another scan on Monday to check as well. I start those OPK's on Saturday too just to make sure I don't miss the surge. 

Ohh that is normal to feel nervous. Best advice I can give is to take every day as it comes, and also not to 'expect' anything. Don't expect that everything will work perfectly or don't expect things to go bad. I know that sounds a bit debby-downer but if you don't have expectations then everything that is good is a nice surprise :) I have a feeling this is it for you though. I'm so excited for you! I remember our first EPU, we watched all of the seasons of Breaking Bad in front of the TV with our massive couch and pillows everywhere. It was actually one of the best weeks of my life in that regard. Just relaxing and M was my nurse, haha. Does your work know you are going through IVF?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohooo so glad all looks good to go - was thinking of you !! Really want this to be it for you :) you've been through enough its your turn now. 
I'll be thinking of you Eveclo !!! :flower:

Ohhhh thank you that made me feel giddy. _(I have a feeling this is it for you)_ I really really hope it is ! 
That advice is exactly what my nurse said as well, I will try and not expect too much - Its so hard not to expect it to work if that makes sense :/ I will take each day as it comes, our little chats help me in so many ways I really appreciate you stopping by and chatting with me :D Not debbie downer at all - actually really makes sense. 

Funny you ask that I actually quit work to start the IUI path etc because I already worked 1 hour away from home each day so it all would have been too much. Had been doing that drive for the last 5 years so it was getting too much anyway. AND my boss was my dad.... tried to keep it a secret as I really didn't want anyone to know so I said I was having time off to relax... Anyway my sister announced she was pregnant after like no time trying and I basically had a mini meltdown (second IUI and I was on clomid) and so I had to tell my parents. Funnily though they have been so supportive. BUT I haven't told them we've started IVF now. I kinda want it to be a surprise when it does happen, not my mum ringing to see if my period is late hahahaha I might cave and tell them though.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Woohooo so glad all looks good to go - was thinking of you !! Really want this to be it for you :) you've been through enough its your turn now.
> I'll be thinking of you Eveclo !!! :flower:
> 
> Ohhhh thank you that made me feel giddy. _(I have a feeling this is it for you)_ I really really hope it is !
> That advice is exactly what my nurse said as well, I will try and not expect too much - Its so hard not to expect it to work if that makes sense :/ I will take each day as it comes, our little chats help me in so many ways I really appreciate you stopping by and chatting with me :D Not debbie downer at all - actually really makes sense.
> 
> Funny you ask that I actually quit work to start the IUI path etc because I already worked 1 hour away from home each day so it all would have been too much. Had been doing that drive for the last 5 years so it was getting too much anyway. AND my boss was my dad.... tried to keep it a secret as I really didn't want anyone to know so I said I was having time off to relax... Anyway my sister announced she was pregnant after like no time trying and I basically had a mini meltdown (second IUI and I was on clomid) and so I had to tell my parents. Funnily though they have been so supportive. BUT I haven't told them we've started IVF now. I kinda want it to be a surprise when it does happen, not my mum ringing to see if my period is late hahahaha I might cave and tell them though.

Ohh well I am glad! It definitely helps to have support from people that have gone through the same thing or even just understand how you feel. I am so so grateful for the internet for providing that support. There is no way I could meet people like you and others without this. I think you gain advice and strength from others and it does help so much so i'm glad you've found your way here! :)

That's great that you aren't working - it makes it a lot easier. I was working full time when we did our first cycle and my goodness it was so hard to lie! I didn't ever tell my boss or anyone I was working with. I honestly don't know how i did it. I used to just be 'late' to work or have an appointment or it fell on the weekend. It was stressful though, to try and find a new lie (i'm a terrible liar too which doesn't help!). We never told our families either that we were doing IVF but this cycle I have really just let them all in! Since we have had so many failures, we felt like we really needed a bit more support, and as soon as we opened up ourselves, our families felt a lot more comfortable to talk about it with us. My mother in law is really beautiful, and tells us she is very very interested and is always wondering what is happening with it all but that she understands that we don't want everyone to know everything and that we can just talk about whatever whenever we are ready and she won't be asking etc. So sweet! 

It will be such a nice surprise though when you can announce it to them! I'm sorry about your sister falling pregnant so easily :( It is really hurtful, I know. My SIL announced her pregnancy at the start of the year after not very long trying either, and both M & I were heartbroken. It wasn't that we weren't happy for them at all, it was just a reminder of what we weren't able to achieve even with all of the medical interventions available. We will all get there though, and we know how precious our babies will be. :) Worth it, for sure. 

:hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> My amh is at 94! I really hope I don't overstim..
> 
> You will be ok :) I have a high AMH as well and my first ever cycle was put on 100iu gonal f per day, as they were worried about me over stimulating. I ended up having that cycle cancelled as only one follicle was dominant (I had about 5 in total) but 100iu wasn't enough. The next cycle I was put on 150iu gonal F and got 11 eggs, 10 were mature and then 8 fertilised with ICSI. This was a pretty good turn out and we ended up having one day 3 transferred and 2 x day 3 frozen, and one blastocyst frozen on day 6. :)
> 
> The next cycle I did another at 150iu gonal f and only got 7 eggs and only 5 were mature! All fertilised luckily and we had one blast on day 5 which was disappointing but better than nothing.
> 
> Then our last cycle I was on 225iu gonal F and had about 25 follicles on the last scan (they were sooo worried about overstimulation that they told me it would be a freeze all) and then I got 15 eggs and 13 ended up being mature, and we had about 10 fertilised out of that.
> 
> Everyone is different and their bodies react in different ways but your clinic will look after you & make sure that you are in tip top shape. :) so exciting! I hope this is it for both of you lovely ladies!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the reassurance :) it really is helping with all the support and advice.
i really do hope that 150 does the trick for me like it did for you! i really hope the intralipids works for you, so we can all be bump buddies!



wantingbubba7 said:


> MissCassie, wow that is a high AMH... dont stress though we are in good hands - the nurse explained to me if you do start to overstim they can pretty much stop it straight away. I feel like I am in really safe hands with them. How are you feeling with the injections so far?

I'm finding the injections to be fine, although this morning about 5 mins after i started to feel a bit sick, and I've been super tired all day! which makes working hard. because i just can't be bothered when I'm tired haha.

i think we are in great hands at this clinic too, they are all very helpful.


----------



## MissCassie

I also understand how its upsetting when a family member gets pregnant really easily. 

my 16yr old niece is due to give birth in 7 days! i was told she was having a lot of braxton hicks last weekend and i cried like a baby.. its very upsetting and i was angry when i first found out she was pregnant. still am i guess a little bit.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> My amh is at 94! I really hope I don't overstim..
> 
> You will be ok :) I have a high AMH as well and my first ever cycle was put on 100iu gonal f per day, as they were worried about me over stimulating. I ended up having that cycle cancelled as only one follicle was dominant (I had about 5 in total) but 100iu wasn't enough. The next cycle I was put on 150iu gonal F and got 11 eggs, 10 were mature and then 8 fertilised with ICSI. This was a pretty good turn out and we ended up having one day 3 transferred and 2 x day 3 frozen, and one blastocyst frozen on day 6. :)
> 
> The next cycle I did another at 150iu gonal f and only got 7 eggs and only 5 were mature! All fertilised luckily and we had one blast on day 5 which was disappointing but better than nothing.
> 
> Then our last cycle I was on 225iu gonal F and had about 25 follicles on the last scan (they were sooo worried about overstimulation that they told me it would be a freeze all) and then I got 15 eggs and 13 ended up being mature, and we had about 10 fertilised out of that.
> 
> Everyone is different and their bodies react in different ways but your clinic will look after you & make sure that you are in tip top shape. :) so exciting! I hope this is it for both of you lovely ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the reassurance :) it really is helping with all the support and advice.
> i really do hope that 150 does the trick for me like it did for you! i really hope the intralipids works for you, so we can all be bump buddies!
> 
> 
> 
> wantingbubba7 said:
> 
> 
> MissCassie, wow that is a high AMH... dont stress though we are in good hands - the nurse explained to me if you do start to overstim they can pretty much stop it straight away. I feel like I am in really safe hands with them. How are you feeling with the injections so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm finding the injections to be fine, although this morning about 5 mins after i started to feel a bit sick, and I've been super tired all day! which makes working hard. because i just can't be bothered when I'm tired haha.
> 
> i think we are in great hands at this clinic too, they are all very helpful.Click to expand...

My first cycle I was absolutely exhausted, coming home from work feeling just so drained. I would come home at 5 and nap from 5-7 and then eat dinner and then go to bed again at 9-6am and then repeat. Luckily it is only temporary and you start to feel a bit more like yourself after your EPU. I think it is a good thing if you are tired though, at least you know your body is putting a lot of energy into producing those eggs! ;) 

:happydance:

Have you had a scan yet to check progress? What day of stims are you on? I usually had my EPU around day 12 of stims :) xx


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> I also understand how its upsetting when a family member gets pregnant really easily.
> 
> my 16yr old niece is due to give birth in 7 days! i was told she was having a lot of braxton hicks last weekend and i cried like a baby.. its very upsetting and i was angry when i first found out she was pregnant. still am i guess a little bit.

It is very hard. I have a friend of a friend that fell pregnant the same time that M & I began trying, and now has her daughter and is pregnant again. I was really upset because in the time we have been trying, she has had a baby and is already pregnant again! I try not to think of it like that and just try to remember that i shouldn't be jealous of something that I want - if that makes sense. As much as I want it, it shouldn't make me want it less for other people.. As hard as that is somedays heheh :cry::haha:


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> My amh is at 94! I really hope I don't overstim..
> 
> You will be ok :) I have a high AMH as well and my first ever cycle was put on 100iu gonal f per day, as they were worried about me over stimulating. I ended up having that cycle cancelled as only one follicle was dominant (I had about 5 in total) but 100iu wasn't enough. The next cycle I was put on 150iu gonal F and got 11 eggs, 10 were mature and then 8 fertilised with ICSI. This was a pretty good turn out and we ended up having one day 3 transferred and 2 x day 3 frozen, and one blastocyst frozen on day 6. :)
> 
> The next cycle I did another at 150iu gonal f and only got 7 eggs and only 5 were mature! All fertilised luckily and we had one blast on day 5 which was disappointing but better than nothing.
> 
> Then our last cycle I was on 225iu gonal F and had about 25 follicles on the last scan (they were sooo worried about overstimulation that they told me it would be a freeze all) and then I got 15 eggs and 13 ended up being mature, and we had about 10 fertilised out of that.
> 
> Everyone is different and their bodies react in different ways but your clinic will look after you & make sure that you are in tip top shape. :) so exciting! I hope this is it for both of you lovely ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the reassurance :) it really is helping with all the support and advice.
> i really do hope that 150 does the trick for me like it did for you! i really hope the intralipids works for you, so we can all be bump buddies!
> 
> 
> 
> wantingbubba7 said:
> 
> 
> MissCassie, wow that is a high AMH... dont stress though we are in good hands - the nurse explained to me if you do start to overstim they can pretty much stop it straight away. I feel like I am in really safe hands with them. How are you feeling with the injections so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm finding the injections to be fine, although this morning about 5 mins after i started to feel a bit sick, and I've been super tired all day! which makes working hard. because i just can't be bothered when I'm tired haha.
> 
> i think we are in great hands at this clinic too, they are all very helpful.Click to expand...
> 
> My first cycle I was absolutely exhausted, coming home from work feeling just so drained. I would come home at 5 and nap from 5-7 and then eat dinner and then go to bed again at 9-6am and then repeat. Luckily it is only temporary and you start to feel a bit more like yourself after your EPU. I think it is a good thing if you are tired though, at least you know your body is putting a lot of energy into producing those eggs! ;)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Have you had a scan yet to check progress? What day of stims are you on? I usually had my EPU around day 12 of stims :) xxClick to expand...

I hope it means my body is producing lots of eggs, because I am exhausted. And im in the middle of moving so I'm even more tired lol great timing haha. I could have totally had a nap this afternoon.

I'm currently on day 3 of stims.
and I have an scan on Wednesday to see how it's progressing. I'll. Be on day 8 of stims.

Are you getting excited about thus weekend?


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> My amh is at 94! I really hope I don't overstim..
> 
> You will be ok :) I have a high AMH as well and my first ever cycle was put on 100iu gonal f per day, as they were worried about me over stimulating. I ended up having that cycle cancelled as only one follicle was dominant (I had about 5 in total) but 100iu wasn't enough. The next cycle I was put on 150iu gonal F and got 11 eggs, 10 were mature and then 8 fertilised with ICSI. This was a pretty good turn out and we ended up having one day 3 transferred and 2 x day 3 frozen, and one blastocyst frozen on day 6. :)
> 
> The next cycle I did another at 150iu gonal f and only got 7 eggs and only 5 were mature! All fertilised luckily and we had one blast on day 5 which was disappointing but better than nothing.
> 
> Then our last cycle I was on 225iu gonal F and had about 25 follicles on the last scan (they were sooo worried about overstimulation that they told me it would be a freeze all) and then I got 15 eggs and 13 ended up being mature, and we had about 10 fertilised out of that.
> 
> Everyone is different and their bodies react in different ways but your clinic will look after you & make sure that you are in tip top shape. :) so exciting! I hope this is it for both of you lovely ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for the reassurance :) it really is helping with all the support and advice.
> i really do hope that 150 does the trick for me like it did for you! i really hope the intralipids works for you, so we can all be bump buddies!
> 
> 
> 
> wantingbubba7 said:
> 
> 
> MissCassie, wow that is a high AMH... dont stress though we are in good hands - the nurse explained to me if you do start to overstim they can pretty much stop it straight away. I feel like I am in really safe hands with them. How are you feeling with the injections so far?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm finding the injections to be fine, although this morning about 5 mins after i started to feel a bit sick, and I've been super tired all day! which makes working hard. because i just can't be bothered when I'm tired haha.
> 
> i think we are in great hands at this clinic too, they are all very helpful.Click to expand...
> 
> My first cycle I was absolutely exhausted, coming home from work feeling just so drained. I would come home at 5 and nap from 5-7 and then eat dinner and then go to bed again at 9-6am and then repeat. Luckily it is only temporary and you start to feel a bit more like yourself after your EPU. I think it is a good thing if you are tired though, at least you know your body is putting a lot of energy into producing those eggs! ;)
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Have you had a scan yet to check progress? What day of stims are you on? I usually had my EPU around day 12 of stims :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I hope it means my body is producing lots of eggs, because I am exhausted. And im in the middle of moving so I'm even more tired lol great timing haha. I could have totally had a nap this afternoon.
> 
> I'm currently on day 3 of stims.
> and I have an scan on Wednesday to see how it's progressing. I'll. Be on day 8 of stims.
> 
> Are you getting excited about thus weekend?Click to expand...

I bet your ovaries are doing you a great justice :) It's so cool when you see your ovaries with all these random little follicles, it is a pretty good achievement! 

Yep I am excited and nervous, I don't know what to expect. It's going to be a bit of a pain sitting there for hours on end but it is our best chance to get something good out of it. :)

Good luck with your scan!! Can't wait to hear the update after Wednesday :)


----------



## MissCassie

I'm used to seeing my ovaries full of follicles just not the right size,my last scan the the lady was like " look how many follicles you have" stupid pcos! 

I really hope it works for you, you certainly deserve it! Maybe watch some movies on a tablet if you have one. That will help the time fly by. Although because your excited about it the time could go quicker for you.

I'm excited for my scan, but I'm. So used to being disappointed I'm. Scared about my follies not even doing anything.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Eveclo how did you go today ? Hope it went well :D


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Eveclo how did you go today ? Hope it went well :D

Hi WB, :) yesterday went really really well. I arrived at the hospital at about 2pm, and by 4 I was hooked up to an Iv in my arm with a big bag of fluids going in. The immune doctor then came and hooked up this big bottle of intralipids, which look like milk in a glass 500mL bottle into my veins. It started pumping into my veins and it felt so strange, my arm was a little tingly actually but after about an hour it was ok. I sat there from 4-10pm letting it infuse and after the bottle was done they did another bag of fluids to make sure I got the most out of it. It was a really pleasant experience and I was sharing a room kind of with another IVF'er in Sydney. She was so lovely and had done a few ivf transfers without success, and last cycle had done a smaller dose of intralipids which helped her fall pregnant, but she unfortunately miscarried. I really felt for her story as she was a sweet heart. It was nice to meet someone in a similar boat as you are surprised how much you have in common. The nurse that was helping me was so amazing too, helping to build my confidence and trust with the whole thing. She had some success stories which were nice to hear as well. :)

I felt no real side effects except for being a little bit sleepy but they also gave me a drowsy antihistamine to stop any reactions. So that's probably what did it! 

I start the clexane injections tonight so I'm hoping they aren't as bad as I remember haha. How is everything with you?? Xx


----------



## MissCassie

I'm glad that it went well for you and that the intralipids helps you fall pregnant it would be amazing!


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Eveclo how did you go today ? Hope it went well :D

How did your first injection go lovely lady?! :) all happening now!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Glad that you went well ~ sounded very full on but glad you got through it with a friend to chat too :) its nice to have someone that knows what you are going through to talk to, family and friends are compassionate but dont really get it. 
Knowing that the intralipids helped her fall pregnant must give you hope :D even though her's unfortunately ended in a miscarriage. :(
Not long now till transfer..... I'm so so so excited for you eveclo! Its so your turn now !!!! 

Well I gave myself a migraine last night, guess I was tense and nervous all day yesterday... went to bed at 11 couldn't sleep - dozed off and woke up at 12:45 with the most awful awful headache with nausea and I just felt so bad... was up until 4am - I eventually took nurophen which I think is a no no but I had too (my justification was I hadn't starting injections yet :( 
Hubby came and got me (sleeping in lounge room) at 7:30 to see if I was ok, thankfully my headache was pretty much gone just a bit tense down my neck now. Anyway we did my needle from start to finish in 5 minutes OMG we are so proud of ourselves.. and it didn't hurt at all haha I was so worried. Now I'm worred about the Orgulatran syringe eeeeek this weekend hahaha I always give myself something to worry about I'm hopeless. 

How are you going MissCassie ? You have a scan tomorrow to check on things dont you... good luck. Have you started the syringe needles yet?


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Glad that you went well ~ sounded very full on but glad you got through it with a friend to chat too :) its nice to have someone that knows what you are going through to talk to, family and friends are compassionate but dont really get it.
> Knowing that the intralipids helped her fall pregnant must give you hope :D even though her's unfortunately ended in a miscarriage. :(
> Not long now till transfer..... I'm so so so excited for you eveclo! Its so your turn now !!!!
> 
> Well I gave myself a migraine last night, guess I was tense and nervous all day yesterday... went to bed at 11 couldn't sleep - dozed off and woke up at 12:45 with the most awful awful headache with nausea and I just felt so bad... was up until 4am - I eventually took nurophen which I think is a no no but I had too (my justification was I hadn't starting injections yet :(
> Hubby came and got me (sleeping in lounge room) at 7:30 to see if I was ok, thankfully my headache was pretty much gone just a bit tense down my neck now. Anyway we did my needle from start to finish in 5 minutes OMG we are so proud of ourselves.. and it didn't hurt at all haha I was so worried. Now I'm worred about the Orgulatran syringe eeeeek this weekend hahaha I always give myself something to worry about I'm hopeless.
> 
> How are you going MissCassie ? You have a scan tomorrow to check on things dont you... good luck. Have you started the syringe needles yet?

Oh no you poor thing! I think that you are allowed to take nurophen and stuff up just not after your ET. Because I was on the codine type stuff (panafen) after EPU and they said that was fine so don't worry too much! I hope that you are feeling better though. Good job with the Gonal F, it is so much better once you've done the first one and realize how painless it is. Orgalutran isn't too bad, just ice up and relax. :) 

I still haven't ovulated, i'm CD19 now which is painful. Hopefully tomorrow I will have some action i just can't believe how long it is taking. I have another scan to check what's going on tomorrow. :)

Yes MissCassie hope that everything is going well for you!


----------



## MissCassie

I started on the syringe needles on Sunday and they sting a little bit, but nothing to worry about really.

I'm nervous about tomorrow I really hope that my follicles have been growing.


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Well I gave myself a migraine last night, guess I was tense and nervous all day yesterday... went to bed at 11 couldn't sleep - dozed off and woke up at 12:45 with the most awful awful headache with nausea and I just felt so bad... was up until 4am - I eventually took nurophen which I think is a no no but I had too (my justification was I hadn't starting injections yet :(
> Hubby came and got me (sleeping in lounge room) at 7:30 to see if I was ok, thankfully my headache was pretty much gone just a bit tense down my neck now. Anyway we did my needle from start to finish in 5 minutes OMG we are so proud of ourselves.. and it didn't hurt at all haha I was so worried. Now I'm worred about the Orgulatran syringe eeeeek this weekend hahaha I always give myself something to worry about I'm hopeless.
> 
> How are you going MissCassie ? You have a scan tomorrow to check on things dont you... good luck. Have you started the syringe needles yet?

That sucks about your migraine, you poor thing I feel your pain. I get them regularly. Nothing worse I reckon they are so damn painful! 

I'm glad your first injection went well :) 
you'll be fine with the orgulatran injections too! So don't stress.

It's so cool that we will only he a week apart!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Eveclo that made me feel better about taking them, there is so much conflicting information online sometimes it gets confusing. So far though I'm feeling better so hopefully wont need anymore anyway :) 
My second injection kinda stung a little this morning, I'm thinking its because we were a lot quicker at doing it and the Gonal was still cold maybe. Wasn't unbearable just felt it more. 
Good luck today, hope you are ovulating... we want to hurry up and get your little egg in there so it can snuggle in :D 


Miss Cassie, Thank you :) I think I can handle a little sting (I hope haha) - I'm more worried about it bouncing off my skin and not going in properly haha I google way too much!! 
Good luck at your scan today :D do you know who is doing the scan? Ruth? I really like her she is lovely, she will be doing mine next Monday. 
Glenn is away on holidays so he won't be doing my egg pick up :( 
I dont envy you getting migraines regularly - I hate them with a passion, the nausea gets me every time once that hits I panic :( 


Well I'm glad you ladies are well... we are so close together !!! I hope we can all be bump buddies hehe


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oh something interesting at our end. My husband was diagnosed with hypothyroidism (I'm pretty sure that was what he said) on Monday. 
This could be the reason he has only 2% morphology. There isn't a lot of research into at the moment but my new theory is that his swimmers also just dont have enough power to penetrate my egg. My husband will have so much energy and then if he over exerts himself within seconds he gets dizzy and tired really really quickly and has to sit down. I'm thinking his swimmers do this. :wacko:
Anyway purely just my theory lol 
Guess we will soon know with IVF :)


----------



## MissCassie

So I had my scan and I'm a little disappointed. There were only 2 dominant follicles and 2 one 12mm so I guess it's getting there, so now I have to keep doing gonal f and go back for another scan on Monday to see if my follies are behaving. And then maybe egg collection on Wednesday. Fx


----------



## wantingbubba7

You'll get there Miss Cassie , almost another week. More waiting, but it gives your body a fair bit more time to grow :coffee:

My scan is next Monday - we might bump into each other and not even know. hehe

Chin up :) take each day as it comes!! Time go home and relax now :hugs:

How did your move go?


----------



## MissCassie

I think I'm just getting myself up for disappointment.. but I must think positive! Hopefully on Monday there are lots more follies nice and big and ready for collection.

My scan next week is at 3 pm..

The move went ok, got it done pretty quickly now we just need to unpack haha.

How was your weekend.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah I know the feeling. 5 more days is so much time for the follies to get growing :D 
Mine is at 10:15 so we will well and truly miss each other ! Imagine though if we had egg collection at similar times :) ! You will be going Local hey? 

Unpacking is the worst... I hate finding spots for things haha 
When we moved in here we realised we didnt have a linen cupboard hahaha who builds a house with no linen cupboard. 

My weekend was ok :) didnt do a lot.. kind preparing myself to start injections so just relaxed and watched tv.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oh I want to say sorry too, a few pages back I didn't know what you meant by the Bulk bill program at Life.... I do now :) I didn't realise they had one !! Its such a good thing.


----------



## eveclo

Oh MissCassie, i'm sorry you are disappointed with your scan :( see how you go, and hopefully they do catch up. Just take every day as it comes, and try not to beat yourself up. Trust your body (although I know it's hard) and just keep persisting. Have they upped your dosage or are they keeping you on the same?

Bubba, are you feeling anything in your ovaries yet? Mine usually get a little heavy feeling around day 7 of stims. Sometimes it does sting, i find if you pinch really hard though it distracts you from it, hehe. Your theory could definitely be correct, i'm so sorry your husband has these issues. Are they still hoping to do ICSI and IVF? This will give you some answers for sure. My husband has bad everything and we did IVF and ICSI last time and 3/4 the IVF ones fertilised normally. However, on Day 5 the best ones we had were ICSI, which is interesting. 

I had another scan today to check my ovaries and I have one follicle around 21mm so it's ready to ovulate. She gave me a trigger injection because she wants to make sure my body just does the right thing and ovulates. So i will be ovulating on FRIDAY yay and that means transfer on Thursday. Now the real scary part; will our embryo defrost. I have a really bad feeling it won't... eep. I will try to be positive but regardless, we will most likely jump into another fresh cycle anyway. It's a 6 day embryo that's apparently a 7/10 (which doesn't sound too promising either!) but we will give it a chance:)

We are moving in 2 weeks (we live in VIC atm) to Sydney so we are going to go with Genea. I have heard good things about them so I hope that they are as good as I am hoping. Dr Lok is who we are going with, he specialises in Male Fertility. Although this is not really our issue anymore; it's nice to know that he does specialise in that and then Dr M can do my immune therapy. Fingers crossed. :)

xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Nah not feeling anything yet .. Only day two so not expecting to for another couple of days at least I guess. 
I'll be ok, was a sting I could handle just wasn't expecting it because the day before I felt nothing haha 
Yeah we will still do half half , unless I only get a small amount of eggs then they said they will ICSI them all. My husband isn't aloud to take his medication until our fertility Dr gives him the ok when he gets back from his conference this Friday, just in case the Thyroxin affects his little dudes straight off the bat. 
Interesting that the stronger for you were the ICSI, thats a good thing, sounds like ICSI doesnt affect the quality. :) 

So exciting ..... fingers crossed everything goes smoothly from here on. I'm sure you little egg will be fine, try not stress about it if you can :flower:

Did you feel a bit giddy while taking Gonal , I just dont feel right. I wouldnt say I feel sick just weird. 

Thats good you have found a Dr that you are happy with in Sydney :) hopefully you wont need to make the appt with him until you are going for your second hehe

I just read back on some posts and you really have helped me along the way so much Eveclo :) so glad I found this thread !


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Oh I want to say sorry too, a few pages back I didn't know what you meant by the Bulk bill program at Life.... I do now :) I didn't realise they had one !! Its such a good thing.

It's a great thing, the only problem is that they don't up the dose it stays at gonal 150 the entire time. So I'm feeling like maybe I should have gone private so that they could up my dose of needed.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Nah not feeling anything yet .. Only day two so not expecting to for another couple of days at least I guess.
> I'll be ok, was a sting I could handle just wasn't expecting it because the day before I felt nothing haha
> Yeah we will still do half half , unless I only get a small amount of eggs then they said they will ICSI them all. My husband isn't aloud to take his medication until our fertility Dr gives him the ok when he gets back from his conference this Friday, just in case the Thyroxin affects his little dudes straight off the bat.
> Interesting that the stronger for you were the ICSI, thats a good thing, sounds like ICSI doesnt affect the quality. :)
> 
> So exciting ..... fingers crossed everything goes smoothly from here on. I'm sure you little egg will be fine, try not stress about it if you can :flower:
> 
> Did you feel a bit giddy while taking Gonal , I just dont feel right. I wouldnt say I feel sick just weird.
> 
> Thats good you have found a Dr that you are happy with in Sydney :) hopefully you wont need to make the appt with him until you are going for your second hehe
> 
> I just read back on some posts and you really have helped me along the way so much Eveclo :) so glad I found this thread !


Yes I thought that was interesting too! Like you would think that the eggs that didn't have a needle jabbed through them would be better quality but apparently not. It's a good idea to do half half if you have wiggle room because then you can find out whether your DH can fertilise those eggs on his lonesome! 

I hope he's a good doctor, I have seen videos of him and he seems nice enough, plus his office is only 10 mins from our new house which helps ;) especially in Sydney! 

Ohh you are too sweet, it is my pleasure. The ladies on this thread helped me sooo much too, I am forever grateful for that. I'm just glad that I can help you wherever I can even if it is something small haha... 

Yes I felt a bit off on the gonal F, the first cycle on it I was absolutely exhausted and just didn't feel like me. It's like your body is in overdrive inside but you don't know exactly what is going on haha. Soo strange! Luckily it doesn't last too long, I'm so excited for you to have your first scan too! Monday can't come soon enough :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, yeah thats a shame they dont give you any extra. Wonder if you could ask to pay for the little bit of extra dose?

Eveclo, have you looked up forums and things on him as well? I found googling the Dr you can find out a lot of info on them. There wasn't a lot on Melissa as she is quite new in the field but my new Dr there is a lot of info on him :) mostly positive but the negative is more about his full on personality. (he can actually be a bit rude - but it makes me laugh so I Like it).

Trigger tomorrow for you woohooo :happydance: 

Yeah Gonal is just odd, I kinda feel a bit shaky on the inside and can fall a sleep at the drop of a hat ! Usually if I snooze even the smallest amount in the day I lay awake till the early hours of the morning trying to sleep that night. But for me I have no trouble at the moment.


----------



## wantingbubba7

When I say rude - like as in crude jokes etc


----------



## MissCassie

I was actually thinking of asking that, for the next cycle If I need it.

How are you feeling today? Have you got any bruises yet? I did an injection the other day and have a huge blaxk bruise. 

I think he's funny too! Makes a joke about it makes you feel alot less stressed I reckon :) 

Good luck with your trigger tonight Evelco.


----------



## eveclo

I have had a Google about him, and most things are that he is a sweet heart. One person wrote that the language barrier (I think he is Chinese) was the hardest part but that doesn't bother me at all. My big thing is someone having warmth and empathy and I don't necessarily think that you need words to do that- so fingers crossed he just has that vibe about him. I so hope so. Some people just like different things don't they- I have a feeling I would like your doctor too. I am very easy going by nature and I like to have a bit of a joke and laugh so it's good to know that he is there if and when we move back to Brisbane. But hopefully by then I will have a complete family hehe! 

I started clexane the other day and already have big black bruises on my tummy :( lucky it's winter and I'm not going anywhere in a swimsuit haha! So I should be ovulating tomorrow (the nurse gave me the needle yesterday in my arm) 

I had pregyl which someone on my blog told me is made of urine (sooo weird!) and it has hcg in it so I'll have to do some pregnancy tests before transfer to make sure the hcg is out of my system and in case I do test early I don't want a false positive! 

Thinking of you both and hoping Monday comes around very very fast. It's a roller coaster xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, I'm going ok so far feeling a bit tired and headachey but thats really it. I dont have any bruises at all just a couple of dots from the latest injection sites. I'm really surprised. 
How are you feeling? 

Eveclo so does that mean transfer day is next Wednesday for you? How exciting :) :) 
I'm so going to do the same.... test out of the hcg in my system :) I think it'd be fun! 
When you move back to Brisbane we should meet for a coffee with our babies hehehe it'd be pretty cool to meet in person once we have our kids I reckon! 

Hey is it odd I really dont feel anything at all in my ovaries yet? lol


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> MissCassie, I'm going ok so far feeling a bit tired and headachey but thats really it. I dont have any bruises at all just a couple of dots from the latest injection sites. I'm really surprised.
> How are you feeling?

The tiredness should go away soon :) when do you start orgulatran? I have a nice big black and purple bruise from just injection gonal f it looks super sexy!


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> MissCassie, I'm going ok so far feeling a bit tired and headachey but thats really it. I dont have any bruises at all just a couple of dots from the latest injection sites. I'm really surprised.
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Eveclo so does that mean transfer day is next Wednesday for you? How exciting :) :)
> I'm so going to do the same.... test out of the hcg in my system :) I think it'd be fun!
> When you move back to Brisbane we should meet for a coffee with our babies hehehe it'd be pretty cool to meet in person once we have our kids I reckon!
> 
> Hey is it odd I really dont feel anything at all in my ovaries yet? lol

It's on Thursday :) It's a 6 day embryo so they count ovulation (today) as day 0, saturday as day 1, sunday as day 2, monday as day 3, tuesday as day 4, wednesday as day 5 and then transfer it back on thursday day 6. Hahaha I have to write it like that because it confuses me SO much! But at least they seem to know what they are talking about. I wish they would transfer it on Day 5 because that's what stage it is at, but they know best! 

Yess! That would be so cool! I'm sure in the next few years we all have our families together and I reckon that would be such a fun thing to do. 

Nope, not odd :) everyone is different and i've done 3 stim cycles and the last one I was on the highest amount and felt NOTHING until about 3 days before EPU. On my first scan I had like 20 follicles so they were doing crazy things but i felt nothing. I think it all depends on your body and just the mindset you are in as well. I wouldn't think about it too much, it will be working i promise you :) Wait until a few days before EPU you will feel 'full' that is the best way to describe it.


MissCassie, I feel you about those sexy bruises, I have a huge one on my belly now. That dang clexane! Such a pain. Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:


----------



## MollyNorwood

Eveclo, just 'stuck my head' back in here to see who was around and seen your last post. All the best for your embryo transfer on Thursday hun!
DH and I are considering doing a FET at the end of this year, so no doubt I will be back in this forum-and I hope you are moved on to the pregnancy forums! :)
Good luck to all you other ladies :D


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey MissCassie, our scans tomorrow woohoo :) Did my first Orgulatran this morning morning... so proud it didnt hurt at all, although I did put some frozen peas on first hehe 
How are you feeling?

TMI Question ...I felt some period like cramping Friday night and Saturday morning and then I had fertile CM (sorry) but a lot of it Saturday..I freaked out thinking I was ovulating. Anyway I did my first Orgulatran this morning and I feel nothing at all now :( is this bad! I think I'm having a common fear of ovulating too early. I hope anyway. 

Eveclo ~ That makes sense hehe I guess we just have to trust the professionals sometimes. How are you feeling? Bet you cant wait. 
How long until you move, do you have a little downtime to rest after the transfer beforehand? Hope so :) 

We must all keep in contact once we have our babies, as I know we all will get there at some point. Hopefully all near the same time hehe 

I still have no bruises, except Fridays needle has left a nice red hole where it went in .. that one hurt a lot too. I kinda want a war wound hahaha is that normal hahaha 

Hope you are all well :)


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hey MissCassie, our scans tomorrow woohoo :) Did my first Orgulatran this morning morning... so proud it didnt hurt at all, although I did put some frozen peas on first hehe
> How are you feeling?
> 
> TMI Question ...I felt some period like cramping Friday night and Saturday morning and then I had fertile CM (sorry) but a lot of it Saturday..I freaked out thinking I was ovulating. Anyway I did my first Orgulatran this morning and I feel nothing at all now :( is this bad! I think I'm having a common fear of ovulating too early. I hope anyway.
> 
> Eveclo ~ That makes sense hehe I guess we just have to trust the professionals sometimes. How are you feeling? Bet you cant wait.
> How long until you move, do you have a little downtime to rest after the transfer beforehand? Hope so :)
> 
> We must all keep in contact once we have our babies, as I know we all will get there at some point. Hopefully all near the same time hehe
> 
> I still have no bruises, except Fridays needle has left a nice red hole where it went in .. that one hurt a lot too. I kinda want a war wound hahaha is that normal hahaha
> 
> Hope you are all well :)

Yep you will have a lot of cervical fluid during this process because your estrogen levels are a lot higher than normal. Its a good sign that you are producing some good follicles. I always worried about this on the first cycle but it is a good thing- the orgalutran will stop premature ovulation. Some days you will feel more and some days less but it's all ok :) and its normal to be nervous or concerned about ovulating prematurely I was always worried about this but they have the system down pat! 

I don't know how to feel really- I am more anxious the embryo won't survive the thaw. That is going to hit me hard because of everything we've done but at the same time I'm preparing myself for the worst. I think im more nervous about our next fresh cycle failing because then it's like we don't have anything more to try (fresh cycle; with immune therapy). We will most likely only do one more fresh cycle and use all frozens before we give up and look into something else so it's a little bit daunting. 

My husband won't be able to make it on Thursday either as it is his last day at work here where we live. So I'm going it alone! (Unless it doesn't defrost then obviously I'm just sad alone hahaha) 

We leave here on the 30th and move into our new house on the 6th so I am going to be all moved around in this time! Probably not the best time for an embryo transfer but we wanted to use this one before we left. I can't believe it falls just a few days before we leave though- cutting it fine! 

Hope your weekend is going well! :) xx


----------



## eveclo

Good luck today WB and MissCassie! Can't wait to hear how it all goes :) x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Eveclo, that put my mind at ease... i've seriously had no cramps or anything since then but todays scan put me at ease. 
I am going along nicely according to the nurse, 13 follicles on the left and 9 on the right. She's thinking there were some coming along at the back. I definitely have at least 9 eggs to be retrieved so far. 
I have another scan on Wednesday to see what she thinks we will do from now, to early to tell today. She is thinking egg retrieval on Monday :) so excited. 

Aww try not to be too nervous. If it doesn't survive then you have found a great Dr in Sydney that can do another fresh cycle for you.
Do you find out day of transfer if it survives, no earlier? Wish your hubby was there with you. Try not to stress, the odds are it will survive ok :) 
Least you have a couple of down time days to relax after transfer. Who knows being preoccupied by the move could be a good thing for you :) 

How are you going MissCassie? Good luck at your scan this arvo :D hope your follies are coming along nicely. 

I ended up having a nice weekend. Had the day out with my niece and nephew on Saturday which was good, I went to their school fete was actually a pretty decent one :D 
Are you trying to get organised for your move now Eveclo before your transfer?


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks Eveclo, that put my mind at ease... i've seriously had no cramps or anything since then but todays scan put me at ease.
> I am going along nicely according to the nurse, 13 follicles on the left and 9 on the right. She's thinking there were some coming along at the back. I definitely have at least 9 eggs to be retrieved so far.
> I have another scan on Wednesday to see what she thinks we will do from now, to early to tell today. She is thinking egg retrieval on Monday :) so excited.
> 
> Aww try not to be too nervous. If it doesn't survive then you have found a great Dr in Sydney that can do another fresh cycle for you.
> Do you find out day of transfer if it survives, no earlier? Wish your hubby was there with you. Try not to stress, the odds are it will survive ok :)
> Least you have a couple of down time days to relax after transfer. Who knows being preoccupied by the move could be a good thing for you :)
> 
> How are you going MissCassie? Good luck at your scan this arvo :D hope your follies are coming along nicely.
> 
> I ended up having a nice weekend. Had the day out with my niece and nephew on Saturday which was good, I went to their school fete was actually a pretty decent one :D
> Are you trying to get organised for your move now Eveclo before your transfer?

Sounds like everything is coming along really well! Great number of follicles :) Monday! So exciting. When do you go back for another scan ? 

I have been packing all day today, just trying to organise and clean at the same time but man I don't want to ! Haha. I'm trying to get most of it out of the way before Thursday but we'll see what happens. I can't get it all done by then as I have to work the rest of the week :( 

Yes I find out on the day if it has defrosted ok. :( so they will defrost it in the morning and ring me to let me know how it has gone (as in, if it has survived or not). I'm at work in the morning though so I won't be able to pick up my phone until I finish or go on my break. I also don't want to pick up if I'm at work and have to hear bad news, and then have to go on pretending I'm ok when I know I'd be really disappointed... Hmm. So I might ring the embryology lab tomorrow and let them know not to worry if I don't pick up and just to leave a message that I will listen to when I finish work on my way there. Or maybe I can get them to ring my husband or something? What do you think? :) 

Glad to hear everything is going well with you :)


----------



## eveclo

Excuse the bare belly but these bruises are getting worse and worse by the day! Everytime I lift up my shirt they are even more purple, hahaha! My goodness I hope this embryo defrosts otherwise these purple reminders will be frustrating. :haha:


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> View attachment 877467
> 
> 
> Excuse the bare belly but these bruises are getting worse and worse by the day! Everytime I lift up my shirt they are even more purple, hahaha! My goodness I hope this embryo defrosts otherwise these purple reminders will be frustrating. :haha:

Mine was exactly like that and now I have a matching one on the left side. It gets darker and then starts to go normal. Hope it's not sore to touch..


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks Eveclo, that put my mind at ease... i've seriously had no cramps or anything since then but todays scan put me at ease.
> I am going along nicely according to the nurse, 13 follicles on the left and 9 on the right. She's thinking there were some coming along at the back. I definitely have at least 9 eggs to be retrieved so far.
> I have another scan on Wednesday to see what she thinks we will do from now, to early to tell today. She is thinking egg retrieval on Monday :) so excited
> 
> How are you going MissCassie? Good luck at your scan this arvo :D hope your follies are coming along nicely.

That's awesome about the number of follicles you have! So your next scan there should be more :) how exciting that egg collection could be on Monday.

My scan went well , I think I'm just slow responder and maybe should be on a higher dose, but I had 1 whopper at 20 mm and 1 at 15mm and heaps of small ones
I have another scan on Wednesday and possible egg collection on Friday.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 877467
> 
> 
> Excuse the bare belly but these bruises are getting worse and worse by the day! Everytime I lift up my shirt they are even more purple, hahaha! My goodness I hope this embryo defrosts otherwise these purple reminders will be frustrating. :haha:
> 
> Mine was exactly like that and now I have a matching one on the left side. It gets darker and then starts to go normal. Hope it's not sore to touch..Click to expand...

It looks a lot worse than it feels haha :dohh:


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> wantingbubba7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Eveclo, that put my mind at ease... i've seriously had no cramps or anything since then but todays scan put me at ease.
> I am going along nicely according to the nurse, 13 follicles on the left and 9 on the right. She's thinking there were some coming along at the back. I definitely have at least 9 eggs to be retrieved so far.
> I have another scan on Wednesday to see what she thinks we will do from now, to early to tell today. She is thinking egg retrieval on Monday :) so excited
> 
> How are you going MissCassie? Good luck at your scan this arvo :D hope your follies are coming along nicely.
> 
> That's awesome about the number of follicles you have! So your next scan there should be more :) how exciting that egg collection could be on Monday.
> 
> My scan went well , I think I'm just slow responder and maybe should be on a higher dose, but I had 1 whopper at 20 mm and 1 at 15mm and heaps of small ones
> I have another scan on Wednesday and possible egg collection on Friday.Click to expand...

How do you feel about that MissCassie? What did the nurse say / did they suggest cancelling your cycle? I hope that doesn't sound rude or upsetting but i only ask because our first cycle was actually cancelled as I developed a dominant follicle also. Obviously every doctor is different but I had two around the same size as you and a few smaller and my Doctor didn't want to take me to EPU and only get one mature egg etc. I'm just curious as to what they said about it :)

Good luck with your scan Wednesday! I'll be anxiously waiting for an excellent update :) :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingbubba7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Eveclo, that put my mind at ease... i've seriously had no cramps or anything since then but todays scan put me at ease.
> I am going along nicely according to the nurse, 13 follicles on the left and 9 on the right. She's thinking there were some coming along at the back. I definitely have at least 9 eggs to be retrieved so far.
> I have another scan on Wednesday to see what she thinks we will do from now, to early to tell today. She is thinking egg retrieval on Monday :) so excited
> 
> How are you going MissCassie? Good luck at your scan this arvo :D hope your follies are coming along nicely.
> 
> That's awesome about the number of follicles you have! So your next scan there should be more :) how exciting that egg collection could be on Monday.
> 
> My scan went well , I think I'm just slow responder and maybe should be on a higher dose, but I had 1 whopper at 20 mm and 1 at 15mm and heaps of small ones
> I have another scan on Wednesday and possible egg collection on Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel about that MissCassie? What did the nurse say / did they suggest cancelling your cycle? I hope that doesn't sound rude or upsetting but i only ask because our first cycle was actually cancelled as I developed a dominant follicle also. Obviously every doctor is different but I had two around the same size as you and a few smaller and my Doctor didn't want to take me to EPU and only get one mature egg etc. I'm just curious as to what they said about it :)
> 
> Good luck with your scan Wednesday! I'll be anxiously waiting for an excellent update :) :hugs:Click to expand...

I was a little disappointed, they said they will still go to EPU, but I guess that might change on wed.

I'm happy to know that it has started to work. But disappointed that I only have 1 dominant, I would have thought that having pcos I would have responded well and I clearly haven't.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Eveclo, the nurse seems pleased too. She didnt really give me sizes but my husband saw here write some down I think some were 10 & 14mm etc. She said it was still early days yet. I was just excited something was going on as I literally feel nothing. 

Wow that is epic bruising .... wonder why you are both getting them so bad. I literally have nothing at all there except a few dots. (might have a bit more fat on my tummy then you though hahahahahaha) :blush:

Yeah good idea, you want to be able to at least get through the day at work first before you go in for transfer. I'm sure everything will be fine, but can understand why are you stressing. Fingers crossed everything will be ok on Thursday :) !! :thumbup:

MissCassie, was it Ruth that did the scan. Does she think some of the smaller ones will catch up by Friday? I hope so :hugs: I'm sorry you are a bit disappointed by it all :( :hugs: 
I have a follow up scan on Wednesday as well.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingbubba7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Eveclo, that put my mind at ease... i've seriously had no cramps or anything since then but todays scan put me at ease.
> I am going along nicely according to the nurse, 13 follicles on the left and 9 on the right. She's thinking there were some coming along at the back. I definitely have at least 9 eggs to be retrieved so far.
> I have another scan on Wednesday to see what she thinks we will do from now, to early to tell today. She is thinking egg retrieval on Monday :) so excited
> 
> How are you going MissCassie? Good luck at your scan this arvo :D hope your follies are coming along nicely.
> 
> That's awesome about the number of follicles you have! So your next scan there should be more :) how exciting that egg collection could be on Monday.
> 
> My scan went well , I think I'm just slow responder and maybe should be on a higher dose, but I had 1 whopper at 20 mm and 1 at 15mm and heaps of small ones
> I have another scan on Wednesday and possible egg collection on Friday.Click to expand...
> 
> How do you feel about that MissCassie? What did the nurse say / did they suggest cancelling your cycle? I hope that doesn't sound rude or upsetting but i only ask because our first cycle was actually cancelled as I developed a dominant follicle also. Obviously every doctor is different but I had two around the same size as you and a few smaller and my Doctor didn't want to take me to EPU and only get one mature egg etc. I'm just curious as to what they said about it :)
> 
> Good luck with your scan Wednesday! I'll be anxiously waiting for an excellent update :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was a little disappointed, they said they will still go to EPU, but I guess that might change on wed.
> 
> I'm happy to know that it has started to work. But disappointed that I only have 1 dominant, I would have thought that having pcos I would have responded well and I clearly haven't.Click to expand...


Yes that is true, I guess the body does whatever it wants sometimes :( I was on 100iu the first time and it just wasn't enough for me but when they bumped it up to 150iu it was a better dosage :) 

See how you go Wednesday I hope you get some good news lovely.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks Eveclo, the nurse seems pleased too. She didnt really give me sizes but my husband saw here write some down I think some were 10 & 14mm etc. She said it was still early days yet. I was just excited something was going on as I literally feel nothing.
> 
> Wow that is epic bruising .... wonder why you are both getting them so bad. I literally have nothing at all there except a few dots. (might have a bit more fat on my tummy then you though hahahahahaha) :blush:
> 
> Yeah good idea, you want to be able to at least get through the day at work first before you go in for transfer. I'm sure everything will be fine, but can understand why are you stressing. Fingers crossed everything will be ok on Thursday :) !! :thumbup:
> 
> MissCassie, was it Ruth that did the scan. Does she think some of the smaller ones will catch up by Friday? I hope so :hugs: I'm sorry you are a bit disappointed by it all :( :hugs:
> I have a follow up scan on Wednesday as well.

Hehe it's really bad bruising because of the clexane, I think because it thins the blood it must cause worse bruising or something :( it's so bad to look at though haha :( 

Don't worry about not feeling anything- wait until a day before EPU you'll feel so heavy haha. It's the weirdest feeling! How are you finding the orgalutran?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah it looks painful the bruise .. how much longer will you do the clexane for? How are you feeling doing these things, any different? 

Ive been good on orgulatran :) I ice it first and barely feel a thing ..stings for a bit after but nothing to bad. 
My nurse said that as well, in a few days ill definitely feel it :)


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Yeah it looks painful the bruise .. how much longer will you do the clexane for? How are you feeling doing these things, any different?
> 
> Ive been good on orgulatran :) I ice it first and barely feel a thing ..stings for a bit after but nothing to bad.
> My nurse said that as well, in a few days ill definitely feel it :)

I will be on clexane until we have our pregnancy test, if negative I can stop right then and there but if positive I have to continue until 12 weeks (according to my FS- but my immunologist recommends the whole pregnancy I think!) it stops my blood from clotting as I've tested positive for a blood clotting factor (only mild). They sting so much, they feel like the orgalutran kind of but just a little more sting. I have been lazy with my icing because it's so cold where I live already haha. Eeep exciting, good luck with your next scan Wednesday. :)


----------



## MissCassie

Is it normal to be getting lots of cramps? Today I've had lots of painful cramps..


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Is it normal to be getting lots of cramps? Today I've had lots of painful cramps..

Oh no, i'm so sorry you are having cramps. I'm not too sure - i never got any until after EPU. Maybe ring your clinic just to double check? Hope you are ok. :flower:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Eveclo ~ Oh wow the full 9 months. To ensure a healthy pregnancy I'm sure it'll be worth it anyway :) 2 more days woohooo 

MissCassie ~ thats not good :( how are you feeling now? Did you end up ringing the clinic? I am having little twinges today nothing too bad. I went out the back and did a few things (lots of bending) and was a little sore afterwards so I wont do that again. 
Good luck at your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Eveclo ~ Oh wow the full 9 months. To ensure a healthy pregnancy I'm sure it'll be worth it anyway :) 2 more days woohooo
> 
> MissCassie ~ thats not good :( how are you feeling now? Did you end up ringing the clinic? I am having little twinges today nothing too bad. I went out the back and did a few things (lots of bending) and was a little sore afterwards so I wont do that again.
> Good luck at your scan tomorrow :)

Yep so full on! It's a little bit expensive too but that's OK if you get a healthy baby out of it! But, i think it's more the whole effort of using it and going through it all to get an embryo that doesn't defrost! I think I'm going to call the lab in the morning to let them know to call my husband regarding the embryo defrosting etc. I'd rather hear the bad news from him. Hopefully they will be allowed to talk to him rather than me, i know sometimes they get a bit precious about it. :D 

Good luck tomorrow both of you, can't wait for an update. xx


----------



## MissCassie

My cramps have gone away they were only for a little bit which is good I guess, I didn't end up calling the clinic because they had stopped. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow how exiting especially since you've got lots of follies growing!! 

This thread is going to be getting a lot more exiting very soon me thinks! 

I really hope your embie makes it through the thaw and you get your BFP Evelco xx :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> My cramps have gone away they were only for a little bit which is good I guess, I didn't end up calling the clinic because they had stopped.
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow how exiting especially since you've got lots of follies growing!!
> 
> This thread is going to be getting a lot more exiting very soon me thinks!
> 
> I really hope your embie makes it through the thaw and you get your BFP Evelco xx :hugs:

Glad to hear the cramps have stopped and I am hoping for some good news this afternoon after your appointments :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Had my scan this morning. Egg pick up is booked for friday at 10am. No fresh transfer as I have approx 23 follicles and about 16 of those are mature. So a FET next month for me &#9786; trigger tonight at 10.... 

Good idea eveclo on getting the dr to ring your husband on how your emby is going &#9786; im sure it will be fine though :) 

Misscassie how did your scan go?


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Had my scan this morning. Egg pick up is booked for friday at 10am. No fresh transfer as I have approx 23 follicles and about 16 of those are mature. So a FET next month for me &#9786; trigger tonight at 10....
> 
> Good idea eveclo on getting the dr to ring your husband on how your emby is going &#9786; im sure it will be fine though :)
> 
> Misscassie how did your scan go?

Oh wow! That happened so quickly that's awesome :) it's funny how different clinics can be- I had about 28 follicles and got 15 eggs and 13 were mature, and they let me go ahead with a fresh transfer. But it's better to be on the safe side PLUS frozen embryos are supposed to have a better chance because your body isn't hyped up on drugs and freaking itself out. So much fun :) that means if I have to do another fresh cycle we could possibly be in our 2ww together hehe xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah I guess they didn't want to risk it, she did warn me that anything over 16 they would cancel and I am happy with that. 
She said that as well, that they have higher success with FET's :) 
That would be cool if we could transfer around the same time BUT I would so much rather you get your BFP with this transfer hehe :D 
I'll only be a month behind :)

Misscassie, hope your scan went well.


----------



## MissCassie

Scan went pretty good I have 4 nice and big follicles. And egg collection is booked in for 12pm Friday.

Wantingbubba7 looks like we are doing the exact same cycle haha. So we should be bump buddies for sure :) I'm. Glad that your scan went well you've got a great amount of follies!! So glad it went well for you. 

Evelco are you getting excited about your embie getting thawed tomorrow? How exciting


----------



## wantingbubba7

How exciting MissCassie :) that's great you ended up with a couple more. 

Good luck ~ I might end up running into you somewhere along the way on Friday hehe.


----------



## wantingbubba7

How are you feeling about tomorrow Eveclo ? Hope you are feeling ok :) 

MissCassie ~ have you been told how your frozen cycle will go yet? Something was said today that on first day of AF I will pick up some Provera (I think that's what she said) and take that to thicken my lining. Is that what you will be doing as well? I didn't think I would be needing anything like that. Might be standard protocol. 
Eveclo - have you taken it before?


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> How exciting MissCassie :) that's great you ended up with a couple more.
> 
> Good luck ~ I might end up running into you somewhere along the way on Friday hehe.

Thank you I'm pretty happy with it :)

I hope your egg collection goes well too good luck.

I get there at 12pm so we could possibly run into each other maybe..

I haven't been told about the Provera yet, I suppose I'll find out later? Are you having a local for the collection?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah I'm so glad the number went up for you :):thumbup: will you ICSI them?

I will be in the lounge at 12 recovering, Amanda said I will be allowed to go home at about 1-1:30ish. Apparently I get wheeled over in a wheelchair from the hospital after the procedure as I'm not allowed to walk haha 
I will be going General which is proving to be difficult to pay the 2k I need to do it. ehhh I hate money sometimes. I wasn't really given an option to do Local. 

PS you wont miss my husband floating around he is really tall ...6 foot 6. 
Glenn nicknamed him BB (big *******) hahaha


----------



## wantingbubba7

hahahahhaahah B n B starred out my swear word!!!


----------



## eveclo

You guys!!! This is so cool, can't wait to hear all about it on Friday!!! 
I am a little nervous, I rang today and asked if they could call M if anything goes wrong. Otherwise I have to be there at 12.30! I have a little bit of a bad feeling but this could be stemming from disappointment in the past and me just trying to prepare myself. :) 

Thinking of you both, look after yourselves and keep me updated hehe


----------



## MissCassie

I believe I will icsi them I think with having only a small number for folicles that I'd have a better chance maybe? 

Hmm my procedure is at 1pm so I think. Before it we will more than likely run into each other that's pretty cool :)

I get wheel chaired back to the clinic too and then wait around for a while I believe how fun.. my partner won't be there due to him having a huge sales appointment at 1pm. 

I thunk because I'm doing the bulk billed round I didn't get an option to do the general. I think I'd rather general to be honest. I have to take Panadine Forte half an hour before too. 

Haha thsts heaps funny that Glenn calls him that 6 ft 6 is so tall omg.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck today Eveclo, I'm thinking of you :) :) :) 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Hope it's all going well for you today Evelco :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Thank you sweet ladies, I come bearing GOOD news!

I did not receive a phone call (or my husband) so by about 11.30am we knew that things should be all good. Transfer was at 12.30pm. I arrived at the hospital at 12.20 and was taken into the room by the embryologist who said 'i saw your notes, and that you requested that we didn't call you but call your husband instead -i was going to call him before but i didn't want to freak you guys out because it is good news!' (phew, he got my heart racing a little). He estimated that 90% of the cells survived the thaw, and that this was a very good result. He then told me the embryo had began to hatch! Which was amazing news. I have so desperately wanted a hatching embryo (as an embryo must hatch to become a baby, so at least if i knew it was hatching i knew it could grab on!) He also let me have a look at it under the microscope and you could see the outer shell and then on the top left of the embryo where the inner mass was starting to come out. (The inner mass of the embryo is what becomes the baby, the outside is the placenta i believe) So that baby is ready to rock and roll. Fingers crossed my immune system is ready for this. 

Transfer went smooth, except i had to wait in the chair for an hour as the doctor got caught up in ultrasounds etc. She was not my normal doctor and I had never met her before, she said in my chart that my cervix was 'easy' from last transfer - as in; no issues getting the tube in there. And she was right, no problems at all. In fact, I didn't even feel it go in and usually I do. My husband wasn't able to be there with me today but I was grateful for the beautiful embryologist who was a really supportive man who encouraged me to be positive and happy. I really love those people who spend years training to help people create families. All of the ones I have met (especially at this clinic) have hearts of gold and I really hope that in 9 months time I can send them the most special letters from the bottom of my heart because of everything they do. 

I'm feeling happy, excited and a little nervous all at the same time. I know the feeling of disappointment all too well, but tonight I am going to bask in the fact that I am looking after a 6 day old hatching life inside of me now who has the potential to be the answer to all of our prayers and hard work. 

I don't want the pregnancy test to come! I like the feeling of imaging that it has worked for us ;) haha.

Thanks for all your support ladies and for thinking of me. I really think it makes a difference both in the universe and in my head! You're both awesome.

Good luck to both of you tomorrow, please update when you can with all the info! Don't forget, protein! I bought a sustagin in chocolate (delish) and drank that after my EPU's and they were great :) plenty of water and heat packs on hand, just in case. A great tv show to watch (orange is the new black, wentworth, breaking bad are all the ones I watched haha!). You will both be fine though, can't wait to hear how it goes. I will be thinking of you both tomorrow and hoping for the best.

xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thats amazing news Eveclo. Im so excited for you :) its so your time for that giant BFP :flower:
Time to sit back and relax now, you sound like you are in the perfect frame of mind to look after your little emby :D 
I was starting to worry that I hadn't heard yet hehe isnt it funny how we care for others we've never met :)

As for me im packing it about tomorrow now :/ I have this ache in my right ovary every now and then, it really hurts. Cant wait for tomorrow to be over. We are leaving here at 6am to miss peak hour so ill be up at 5 eeek not much sleeping for me tonight. 

Glad it all went eveclo, im so wrapped for you. 

Misscassie how are you feeling?


----------



## MissCassie

That's such great news about your awesome little embie can't wait to hear that you've gotten that lovely BFP which you have been waiting for xx

I have been having full feeling in my ovaries and I am a little sore so hopefully that means something good, sounds like you're going to have a long day wantingbubba7.

I get to work in the morning and then leave at 11 to be there at 12.. 
are u taking clothes for after the collection? I was thinking of just bringing my trackies so I'm comfortable

I'm so excited for all 3 of us!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yeah the joys of living near beaudesert and having to be there at 8:30 lol if we leave any later then 6 it can take up to 2 hours, I was well over an hour late for an IUI once. So definitely dont want to miss tomorrow's appt :) 
Haha I thought I was lame for wanting to take trackie dacks.. sooo doing it now :) im wearing normal pants there and then changing afterwards. . 

If I don't run into you tomorrow .. good luck and cant wait to hear how you go.


----------



## eveclo

Ahh thank you ladies! Our test date is 9 days after transfer, but I always get AF before that so I usually know. Fingers crossed she stays away ;) 

Good luck you too for today. Can't wait to hear how it all goes. You'll both be fine though! So exciting. And I know those feelings of anxiousness and anticipation for what is to come- but it will all work well & fine and by the end of today you will have created little embryos which is a pretty cool thought. :) xx


----------



## MissCassie

Good luck today!! Can't wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## MissCassie

So I had 3 eggs retrieved :) which I am pretty happy with considering I only had 5 follies. I am in a little bit of pain but nothing to worry about.

How did you go wantingbubba7?


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> So I had 3 eggs retrieved :) which I am pretty happy with considering I only had 5 follies. I am in a little bit of pain but nothing to worry about.
> 
> How did you go wantingbubba7?

Oh yay! Fingers crossed the fertilisation is all good! Are they going to call you tomorrow with the results? Rest up, hope you are ok xx


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> So I had 3 eggs retrieved :) which I am pretty happy with considering I only had 5 follies. I am in a little bit of pain but nothing to worry about.
> 
> How did you go wantingbubba7?
> 
> Oh yay! Fingers crossed the fertilisation is all good! Are they going to call you tomorrow with the results? Rest up, hope you are ok xxClick to expand...

Thank you :) they will be calling tomorrow to give me an update can't wait. I'm ok just a little tender at the moment.

How are you today?


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> So I had 3 eggs retrieved :) which I am pretty happy with considering I only had 5 follies. I am in a little bit of pain but nothing to worry about.
> 
> How did you go wantingbubba7?
> 
> Oh yay! Fingers crossed the fertilisation is all good! Are they going to call you tomorrow with the results? Rest up, hope you are ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) they will be calling tomorrow to give me an update can't wait. I'm ok just a little tender at the moment.
> 
> How are you today?Click to expand...

Phew exciting! I am good today. I had my last shift at my job which was really sad, but it has kept me busy and not worrying about our little embryo. Whatever will be will be ultimately and I know there was nothing more that I could have done in preparation for it, and you can only try as much as you can! So we will see. :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

I ended up with 8 eggs which was less then expected but still super happy about. We decided to 100% ICSI them all though. Still a bit sore so I am going to go and lay down for a bit and do an update later :) 
MissCassie, good on you so glad you got the 3 with only the 4 follicles... that is awesome , very happy for you. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. How was Local? 
Did you happen to see me around, I had a navy shirt on? I ended up in hospital till about 2ish stupid pulse wouldnt go back down, had to have an ECG done so only just got home now. I'm so buggered and sore. 
Eveclo, hope you are feeling good today. 

xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Sorry just saw it was 5 follies Misscassie :)


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> I ended up with 8 eggs which was less then expected but still super happy about. We decided to 100% ICSI them all though. Still a bit sore so I am going to go and lay down for a bit and do an update later :)
> MissCassie, good on you so glad you got the 3 with only the 4 follicles... that is awesome , very happy for you. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. How was Local?
> Did you happen to see me around, I had a navy shirt on? I ended up in hospital till about 2ish stupid pulse wouldnt go back down, had to have an ECG done so only just got home now. I'm so buggered and sore.
> Eveclo, hope you are feeling good today.
> 
> xxx

8 is a really great number to work with! ICSIing them all is a great idea too, we did ICSI and ivf on our last cycle and our fresh transfer was an ICSI blast and this hatching embryo was also ICSI, and they were both the best quality out of all of them. I am a true believer that ICSI is worth the extra $$ because they always seem to be better quality and you would think it would be the other way round! 

Heat packs and protein and pain killers hehe. Hope you are both feeling ok this evening. Good luck with fert reports tomorrow. 

Are they still looking at doing an FET? Or will they look at doing a fresh now? X


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> I ended up with 8 eggs which was less then expected but still super happy about. We decided to 100% ICSI them all though. Still a bit sore so I am going to go and lay down for a bit and do an update later :)
> MissCassie, good on you so glad you got the 3 with only the 4 follicles... that is awesome , very happy for you. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. How was Local?
> Did you happen to see me around, I had a navy shirt on? I ended up in hospital till about 2ish stupid pulse wouldnt go back down, had to have an ECG done so only just got home now. I'm so buggered and sore.
> Eveclo, hope you are feeling good today.
> 
> xxx

That's an awesome amount of eggs congrats really happy for you :) I'm sure your fert rate will be amazing can't wait to heat your good news tomorrow how exciting! 

My local was ok, at first it didn't hurt but by the end it was getting quite uncomfortable. Amd then Rob was in there popping alot of cysts after and was like "I'm just having some fun" hah, he always said because I'm young my eggs should be good quality.. so i hope he's right.

My tummy is quite sore now tho. How are you feeling?

And I'm not sure if I saw you I could have maybe. Haha did you see me? I was in my work clothes and had a black and white striped cardigan on and black skirt.


----------



## eveclo

Gah I keep refreshing to check and it is only 10am, haha. I should be packing!!


----------



## MissCassie

Omg all 3 have fertilized normally yay!!


----------



## MissCassie




----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Omg all 3 have fertilized normally yay!!

What a fantastic result !!! :flower: I am sooo happy for you.
Good little eggs! 

When is transfer? This is so exciting. Congratulations :D


----------



## wantingbubba7

Fantastic news MissCassie, I just said to my husband I really hope all three fertilised :) and then jumped on saw this hehe wooohooooo so happy for you. Even my husband is stoked for you :) I talk about you guys to him - hope use dont mind :flower: 

I really only had 7 eggs, the scientist said one of my eggs was abnormally shaped was technically not even viable to use so out of 7, 6 fertilised :) woohoo I'm so happy that my husband can fertilise my eggs, even it is with help hehehe 

No fresh transfer for me Eveclo as I triggered with Lucrin instead of Pregnyl. Lucrin doesn't support progesterone I think it is and I wouldn't support a fresh transfer so it would be pointless even with progesterone suppositories. 
The reason we used Lucrin is because I had so many follies and they didn't want me to OHSS. I prefered a frozen transfer though :) gives me time to recover and eat healthy till transfer and get back into shape. I'm so swollen in my stomach-I look pregnant. 

How are you feeling Eveclo? Hope you are will... have my fingers crossed for you xxx I feel this is it for you!!


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Fantastic news MissCassie, I just said to my husband I really hope all three fertilised :) and then jumped on saw this hehe wooohooooo so happy for you. Even my husband is stoked for you :) I talk about you guys to him - hope use dont mind :flower:
> 
> I really only had 7 eggs, the scientist said one of my eggs was abnormally shaped was technically not even viable to use so out of 7, 6 fertilised :) woohoo I'm so happy that my husband can fertilise my eggs, even it is with help hehehe
> 
> No fresh transfer for me Eveclo as I triggered with Lucrin instead of Pregnyl. Lucrin doesn't support progesterone I think it is and I wouldn't support a fresh transfer so it would be pointless even with progesterone suppositories.
> The reason we used Lucrin is because I had so many follies and they didn't want me to OHSS. I prefered a frozen transfer though :) gives me time to recover and eat healthy till transfer and get back into shape. I'm so swollen in my stomach-I look pregnant.
> 
> How are you feeling Eveclo? Hope you are will... have my fingers crossed for you xxx I feel this is it for you!!

Yay! Wonderful news! What is the plan for your embryos now? Are they wanting to take them to blastocyst or 3 day? I am feeling good, no signs or symptoms yet hehe. Thank you I hope your feeling is right! ;) thanks for updating both of you I am so happy for you both :)


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you lovely ladies so much I am stoked that they have all fertilised I thought that maybe 1 or 2 would. So I'm stoked!! I got the message and i yelled out omgfg!! So my partner came running over thinking something was wrong lol 

I'm so glad that 6 fertilised!! :hugs: you must be absolutely stoked about that! It's amazing!! The next couple of days should be very interesting for the both of us! Can't wait to see what happens..

I don't mind that you talk to your husband about us, because I do it too hahs 

I don't have a fresh transfer either I think our clinic only dose a freeze all cycle for everyone


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Thank you lovely ladies so much I am stoked that they have all fertilised I thought that maybe 1 or 2 would. So I'm stoked!! I got the message and i yelled out omgfg!! So my partner came running over thinking something was wrong lol
> 
> I'm so glad that 6 fertilised!! :hugs: you must be absolutely stoked about that! It's amazing!! The next couple of days should be very interesting for the both of us! Can't wait to see what happens..
> 
> I don't mind that you talk to your husband about us, because I do it too hahs
> 
> I don't have a fresh transfer either I think our clinic only dose a freeze all cycle for everyone

Oh well that is interesting. Good luck with it all over the next few days :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

We're hoping to get as many as possible to day 5... fingers crossed. I opted not to know until Thursday to find out how they are. Going to be the longest wait. Of course I can ring at anytime though and find out.
How are you going? And the packing? 

Misscassie, how are you feeling?? Ive been pretty sore the last couple of days. Its been a different pain to what I thought as well, its more up high like ive done to many sit ups. Feeling a bit better today :) 

Hope you are all well ... hope we all have good news together soon. :hugs:


----------



## eveclo

Having a bit of a down day today. My left boob has started hurting on the side (tell tale sign of me getting AF). I'm not going to be super negative until we know we are out for sure but everytime we have done a transfer I get this same thing and just know that it is pre-af. So frustrating. 

Hoping that it's all in my head. x


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> We're hoping to get as many as possible to day 5... fingers crossed. I opted not to know until Thursday to find out how they are. Going to be the longest wait. Of course I can ring at anytime though and find out.
> How are you going? And the packing?
> 
> Misscassie, how are you feeling?? Ive been pretty sore the last couple of days. Its been a different pain to what I thought as well, its more up high like ive done to many sit ups. Feeling a bit better today :)
> 
> Hope you are all well ... hope we all have good news together soon. :hugs:

Oooo you are brave for waiting! I am so impatient i used to call all the time to see how they were going hehe. But it is a good idea because it takes the stress out of it for sure! What number are you hoping for ? :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oh no hope thats not the case eveclo. Fingers crossed its a good thing for you as well. 
Im thinking of ya xx :hugs:

Yeah im pretty nervous.. might cave and call on tuesday though :wacko:
Misscassie what are you going to do?


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Oh no hope thats not the case eveclo. Fingers crossed its a good thing for you as well.
> Im thinking of ya xx :hugs:
> 
> Yeah im pretty nervous.. might cave and call on tuesday though :wacko:
> Misscassie what are you going to do?

I will find out as soon as possible because I'm too impatient like I need to know already how they are doing its driving me crazy!! 

How are you feeling today? I am still a little.bit ender with somethings I do. I really hope all of our eggs make it to 5 days! That would he amazeballs!!I really have my fingers crossed for the both of us! It's all I talk about probably starting to drive my partner crazy lol 

Leading up to the transfer I'll be doing the prognova at the start of the Fet cycle and also the progesterone gel can't wait to do those......


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> Having a bit of a down day today. My left boob has started hurting on the side (tell tale sign of me getting AF). I'm not going to be super negative until we know we are out for sure but everytime we have done a transfer I get this same thing and just know that it is pre-af. So frustrating.
> 
> Hoping that it's all in my head. x

I'm sure it's just your body playing mean tricks on you and that this is your cycle were you get that amazing BFP!!


----------



## eveclo

Gah I hope so ladies, thanks for listening to me whine. It's hard when you know your body and what it does well. Always reading into it too much! Moving day/s for us begin today - at least that is something to take off my mind. I have to drive to Sydney this morning (6 hours) and fly back tomorrow morning just to drive again on Wednesday. Sigh! 

Thinking of you both, hope your babies are doing marvellous things!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Haha I know the feeling MissCassie I want to know noooow, wish I could fast forward time and see how they are at day 5/6. I so hope they all make it. 
OMG I just had Life Fertility ring me and I nearly had a nervous break down lol - it was only a nurse seeing how I am feeling today and if I am in any pain still. But thankfully I came good yesterday and am back to normal. 
I saw the private number and when she announced she was from Life I was like WHATS WRONG (in my head) trying to act composed on the outside hahahaha 

All good though she said they wont check them today (day 3) but they will tomorrow and I can call then to see how they are if I want to. 

How are you feeling? Still sore at all? 

Eveclo, never to much whining ~ that is why we are here. 
I really hope its your mind playing tricks on you... pregnancy can mimic AF as well apparently. I have everything crossed for you. 
Good luck with the move! Hope it takes your mind off it for a while. And drive safe :hugs:

xx


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Haha I know the feeling MissCassie I want to know noooow, wish I could fast forward time and see how they are at day 5/6. I so hope they all make it.
> OMG I just had Life Fertility ring me and I nearly had a nervous break down lol - it was only a nurse seeing how I am feeling today and if I am in any pain still. But thankfully I came good yesterday and am back to normal.
> I saw the private number and when she announced she was from Life I was like WHATS WRONG (in my head) trying to act composed on the outside hahahaha
> 
> All good though she said they wont check them today (day 3) but they will tomorrow and I can call then to see how they are if I want to.
> 
> How are you feeling? Still sore at all?
> 
> Eveclo, never to much whining ~ that is why we are here.
> I really hope its your mind playing tricks on you... pregnancy can mimic AF as well apparently. I have everything crossed for you.
> Good luck with the move! Hope it takes your mind off it for a while. And drive safe :hugs:
> 
> xx

Oh that phone call would have stressed me out, haha! I'm glad you are feeling back to your old self. Do you think you will call tomorrow? Or are you going to just wait and see on day 5 :) 

I'm just about to have my appointment with that new FS, so I'm hoping he's ok! I always hate meeting new doctors, I always feel so awkward ha ha. Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Um I'll probably cave tomorrow and get my husband to call, I'll be way to nervous to even dial the number haha 
Its one of the scariest things I've ever had to wait around on. 

Good luck, I'm sure he is lovely. But yes it always nerve racking meeting any Dr in the medical world let alone about something as sensitive as fertility. And its important that you are comfortable with them etc. 
Hope you are feeling better. 
Let me know how you go :)


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Haha I know the feeling MissCassie I want to know noooow, wish I could fast forward time and see how they are at day 5/6. I so hope they all make it.
> OMG I just had Life Fertility ring me and I nearly had a nervous break down lol - it was only a nurse seeing how I am feeling today and if I am in any pain still. But thankfully I came good yesterday and am back to normal.
> I saw the private number and when she announced she was from Life I was like WHATS WRONG (in my head) trying to act composed on the outside hahahaha
> 
> All good though she said they wont check them today (day 3) but they will tomorrow and I can call then to see how they are if I want to.
> 
> How are you feeling? Still sore
> 
> 
> xx

I had the exact same call and the exact same feeling I was like omg what is wrong?? Haha

I'm back to feeling 100% again expect for my Boobs which are extremely sensitive and just hurt, I'm hoping that goes away very soon.

I can't wait for an update tomorrow I need to know and it's driving my nuts!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Haha its a good thing they call, nice to check how we are I think :)
Glad you are feeling better :) my boobs hurt too so bad, I'm permanently wearing a sports bra so that they dont accidentally rub on anything hahaha 

I noticed this morning I have a bruise in my belly button and on my appendix scar. Have either of you noticed this before after egg collection?
MissCassie can you check to see if you have it too? So weird....
I'm thinking because I was under General that they were a bit rough when moving me around? 

Sooo hubby rang the embryologist this morning and we dont have a day 4 update as yet until this afternoon but at day 2 (she said was a milestone for any emby) that all 6 were still growing. She said 5 of fine quality and 1 a little fragmented but could still be ok today when they check. OMG OMG this is torture. 

Eveclo, hope your appointment went well yesterday and you like your new Dr. How are you feeling? Do you think you'll do a test before your blood test? 

x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good news for me !!! 5 eggs are 12-16 cell moralas and exactly where they should be and 1 egg is only 5 cells with lots of fragmentation so that one has pretty much stopped growing. 

I'm so happy :) 
xx


----------



## MissCassie

Congrats on your embies!! That's an amazing result so you should be able to hopefully get 5 frosties :)

My results are not so good? I have 1 5 cell so I guess it's stopped growing and then 2 7 cell which they hopefully keep growing over the next couple of days,she did say that they freeze on day 5 and 6 so I I might still be in with a chance..

I'm so upset :( i feel like I've done all of this for nothing..


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oh no I'm sorry Cassie :( fingers crossed they are fighters and make it to freeze. :hugs:
Hope you are ok xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Heard from the scientist today. I got 2 blasts to freeze today. She isn't sure on the others yet as they slowed down a bit. I'll know more tomorrow afternoon. 
Have you heard anything MissCassie ? Fingers crossed xx


----------



## MissCassie

I haven't heard back yet? I tried calling heaps of times and didn't get a call back.. no news is good news right?? 

And congrats on your 2 blasts :) that's amazing!! 2 bubbies waiting to go!!


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Congrats on your embies!! That's an amazing result so you should be able to hopefully get 5 frosties :)
> 
> My results are not so good? I have 1 5 cell so I guess it's stopped growing and then 2 7 cell which they hopefully keep growing over the next couple of days,she did say that they freeze on day 5 and 6 so I I might still be in with a chance..
> 
> I'm so upset :( i feel like I've done all of this for nothing..


I'm so sorry that you had some disappointing news but don't stress about those embryos just yet. Two 7 cell embryos are great and they hopefully will keep growing and you should know by today I'm guessing? It's so hard when you get news that you don't exactly want to hear :(


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Heard from the scientist today. I got 2 blasts to freeze today. She isn't sure on the others yet as they slowed down a bit. I'll know more tomorrow afternoon.
> Have you heard anything MissCassie ? Fingers crossed xx

Congrats Hun :) that's great to know that you have two little embryos in the freezer ready to go.


----------



## eveclo

My appointment went ok, the doctor was quite good (not an amazing people person but let's be honest I don't need much of that- more the kind that get to the bottom of things). He suggested a lot of different things like DNA fragmentation testing, a few other different blood tests as well for us. Another endo biopsy testing some other things that I haven't been tested for. Cystic fibrosis carrier check for my husband and also showed me some case studies he has done on male factor infertility. I showed him my immune stuff and he was worried about me being on prednisolone as the side effects can be pretty bad (aka it's 2.34am and I'm awake- insomnia is a killer!) I am 6dp6dt and have not tested. My blood test is Friday, so I'll proably just wait as I don't even have any pregnancy tests (I'm staying in hotels until we move into our new home next week). I haven't had any spotting as of yet (last fresh cycle I got my period 7dp5dt) but I am on a higher dose of progesterone which is probably keeping it away and also giving me some symptoms that mimic my period coming or maybe it actually is! My left breast is still sore (darn it!) so I'm hoping that it's a pregnancy symptom not a AF one ;) 

Otherwise all is good in the world for now, except when I go to the bathroom and get scared that I'll have AF hahaha. At least the progesterone might mask it for another day :) xx


----------



## MissCassie

No embies made it to freeze :( I am absolutely devastated :cry:

We are going to do another cycle as quickly as we can.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> No embies made it to freeze :( I am absolutely devastated :cry:
> 
> We are going to do another cycle as quickly as we can.

Oh Cassie I am so so so sorry that none of your embryos made it to freeze. Honestly I know how heartbreaking it is and I know there is nothing I can say that will make you feel better but I will try anyway. You WILL be a Mumma, and you will get there and I know how much it hurts today because I know how much you want it, but your little baby is waiting and I am so sure that your next IVF cycle will be the one. The hard thing about IVF is once it is out of your hands it literally is, and with so much science it often feels like the biggest blow when it doesn't work out the way it should. My heart is broken for you but I just know that things will work out soon, it is just such a shame you have to go through this. 

I am thinking of both you and your partner, you strong lovely people. :hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, I am so sorry :( I am so sad for you and your husband. I hope you are both ok xx 
I am with Eveclo... you will be a Mumma one day. 
As one of the nurses said to me when we first met "you will have a baby, but the course you take may be not what you expect but in the end you will get there" !! 
I truly hope that next time turns out different for you :hugs:
Can't wait to share in your happiness :flower:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Eveclo, glad your appt went well with the new Dr. Sometimes that's all you need in a Dr is someone that knows what they are doing and not just good with people :) Fingers crossed that you wont be needing him until the little miracle inside of you is born anyway :) 
Have you tried drinking chamomile tea at night time to help you sleep?
How long will you need to take the prednisolone for?

7dpt today ~ hope AF hasnt arrived for you xx


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you so much ladies for your kinds words,it really means alot to me :) you guys are more supportive to me than my own family,my mum today said " just relax" and you'll fall pregnant naturally and also told me to be patient just to put the cherry on top ! 

You both really have helped alot today, my partner read what you guys said and he was blown away with both of your kindness. 

I know I will be a mum one day it will just take a little longer than expected but it will happen! 

Enough about me! 

Wantingbubba7 in so happy for you getting 2 frosties that really is amazing you have 2 babies waiting to come into you life and I can't wait to hear about you getting those amazing 2 lines on a test will be so exciting!!

Evelco 7dpt how exciting I really think this cycle is for you,will you start testing soon? How did your move go?


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Eveclo, glad your appt went well with the new Dr. Sometimes that's all you need in a Dr is someone that knows what they are doing and not just good with people :) Fingers crossed that you wont be needing him until the little miracle inside of you is born anyway :)
> Have you tried drinking chamomile tea at night time to help you sleep?
> How long will you need to take the prednisolone for?
> 
> 7dpt today ~ hope AF hasnt arrived for you xx

I haven't tried chamomile tea actually but that is a great idea. Insomnia is driving me crazy! Well the prednisolone I am on a 20mg dosage (which is 2 x 5mg tablets twice daily - two for brekky and two for lunch) and if this cycle is a BFN I will probably stay on the same dosage as we will probably jump into another cycle straight away... Which means I would have to have some more intralipids anyway too, so it's basically the same cycle again but with fresh embryos and more needles. Tomorrow if bfn I will also get to finish using these clexane injections I think/ I'd have to check with my Immune doctor. 

AF has not arrived today, but I am thinking the progesterone is holding it back. Last cycle I had my period at 7dp5dt but was only on 2 x 90mg progesterone and this time I'm on 400mg so maybe it's just that holding it back, but I hope not hehe. 

I am going tomorrow morning for my bloods. I'll let you know either way as soon as I can get on here / get over it a little bit. Obviously it's always a little disappointing to have a negative result but I always try to see the bright side :) xx


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Thank you so much ladies for your kinds words,it really means alot to me :) you guys are more supportive to me than my own family,my mum today said " just relax" and you'll fall pregnant naturally and also told me to be patient just to put the cherry on top !
> 
> You both really have helped alot today, my partner read what you guys said and he was blown away with both of your kindness.
> 
> I know I will be a mum one day it will just take a little longer than expected but it will happen!
> 
> Enough about me!
> 
> Wantingbubba7 in so happy for you getting 2 frosties that really is amazing you have 2 babies waiting to come into you life and I can't wait to hear about you getting those amazing 2 lines on a test will be so exciting!!
> 
> Evelco 7dpt how exciting I really think this cycle is for you,will you start testing soon? How did your move go?

Oh no!!! I hate when people say things like that. My partner and I have been so lucky in that both of our mums have been so supportive in our journey. Except his mums partner who ALWAYS tells us to spend our money on 'holidays' while we are young. Clearly this has come from someone who never had any issues having children, he has 2. I don't expect people to completely understand the emotions and turmoil that comes with infertility, but I do expect them to support me and my husbands choices- whether it be to persue ivf or other options. I've actually made a post about this on my blog called 'we only ask for support' if you ever want to read it. Frustrating! But, try not to let these suggestions bother you (easier said than done) but a lot of the time people are naive and hear a story about a friends sisters brother in laws friends daughter who just went on a holiday and then fell pregnant and all of a sudden they think it's the case for everyone! ;) 

I'm so glad that we can help you Cassie, and your partner. I just really want you both to keep your head up and if at first you don't succeed just try again! Have faith in the process and it will happen, I do have a really good feeling about the both of you (wanting bubba) falling pregnant. And I'm not just saying that. 

My blood test is tomorrow Cass, I'm hoping we have some awesome newsssss eeep ! I feel like I'm getting AF though, a little crampy and sore boobs which is what usually happens. We'll see tomorrow, only one more sleep (or lack of in my case!) 

The move is still a work in progress, we pick up the keys to our new home tomorrow morning and then move in on Monday. For now we are being put up in a hotel which is a bit frustrating considering that we are going through a bit of an emotional situation (another possible failed cycle) and not being in the comfort of your own home but let's be honest I chose this hahaha. 

Thinking of you both, xx


----------



## eveclo

Just wanted to let you two know, my beta came back negative today. I'm not pregnant surprise surprise; the progesterone must be holding back my period for the first time ever. Feeling very deflated but almost used to it- it still hurts but maybe I am learning to control it more. I can't help but feel stupid to want to try again but I think the next cycle will be the last. Thanks for all your support ladies I really appreciate it xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Aww I'm so sorry Eveclo, I'm so totally devastated for you and your hubby.
I really wanted this to be it for you!! From what I have seen on here you are such a strong and supportive person and totally deserve it to already be your time.... :hugs: 

Don't feel silly for wanting to keep going ~ this is your dream ! I think you would be silly to walk away if you still have fight left in you xx I think you would regret it otherwise. 
I'm glad your new Dr. wants to try some different testing/ways etc. Sounds like he is really good :) :)

Hope you are both ok xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie ~ how are you feeling today?


----------



## wantingbubba7

As for me I started Progynova yesterday and I have been sick all day with a headache and nausea .. I'm hoping its just coincidence because I couldn't take this everyday. 
I've just taken some Mydol which is a stronger version of panadol to try and get rid of it so fingers crossed it goes away. My husband said he'd give me a neck massage when he gets home from work :D even if its gone by then I'm still so totally insisting I still get one


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> Just wanted to let you two know, my beta came back negative today. I'm not pregnant surprise surprise; the progesterone must be holding back my period for the first time ever. Feeling very deflated but almost used to it- it still hurts but maybe I am learning to control it more. I can't help but feel stupid to want to try again but I think the next cycle will be the last. Thanks for all your support ladies I really appreciate it xx


I am so so sorry Evelco I am heartbroken for you and your hubby I was really hoping this was the cycle for you xx 

I don't think you are stupid for wanting to try again! Because being a mum is the ultimate dream and it will be your turn very soon, and even better than your new doctor wants to try new things that maybe just what you need to get your little miracle..

If I could give you a proper hug I totally would!! :hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Eveclo, just popping in to see how you are going? I really hope you are ok xx 

You get to move into your new house today ~ hope that goes well for you. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

How are you feeling wantingbubba7? When's your transfer Date? So excited for you xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Cassie, I'm good ~ on day 5 of the Progynova.. time is going soooo slow :( I have my scan on Monday the 13th to check my lining and then hopefully I get a transfer date woohooo. 

How are you feeling? Do you know when you will start a new round?
Fingers crossed that your next round is a winner :flower:
This time you should get Glen do your egg collection, he's so funny. I wish I had him do mine... Rod scared me a little bit, he was so blunt he didnt even crack a smile at me even though he could so I was nervous. lol


----------



## MissCassie

Hoe many days do yoy have to have prognova for? I'm sure once you get a transfer Date it will go quickly for you :) 

I am feeling alot better about the last cycle now :) I think I'm at peace with it, I have to stay positive. I am picking up my meds for the next cycle tomorrow I think that's why I'm better about it. I'd start my meds when af decides to show her face... which I thought would have been here already... patience is not my virtue lol 

I found rod to be pretty nice maybe because I was awake he more friendly? I think his sense of humour is just very dry..

After he collected my eggs he was just putting holes in my cycst in my ovaries he said it should have to relieve some of the testosterone in my ovaries due to pcos so hopefully that will help with my next cycle! But when he was doing it he's like " I'm just having some fine in here" haven't done this in ages lol I was like ok... haha


----------



## wantingbubba7

I will be on Progynova until AF is due ... if I'm pregnant they will let me know from there if I stay on it or not. But you start off at 1 a day then 2 a day then 3 times a day. Full on. Not looking forward to starting the Crinone either eeeek.

Yeah after Monday I should transfer pretty quick after that I hope :) 

I'd say so - he would have had to do more talking to you etc. He just came in and introduced himself and then said quite bluntly that even though I had 16 mature follicles that I probably will only get 8 or 9... funnily enough I only got 8 - did he stop at that lol If I need to go again I will make sure I get Glenn this time. 

Wow that was nice of him to do that, I noticed that there were quite a few girls coming and going that day so to put in that extra time was a nice thing to do... especially if it is going to help you for this cycle. Fingers crossed xx 

Hey did you trigger with Lucrin? Its funny that you dont have AF yet then because i got mine 6 days after pick up. I actually freaked and thought I was bleeding from pick up again as it came so quickly. 

Have Life put you on extra Gonal F this time? I was taking CoQ10 and Vitamin E leading up to stimming which is meant to help with egg quality. Eveclo recommended this for me :)


----------



## eveclo

Hi you two, sorry it has been so long between posts - i've only just gotten my laptop up and running since moving into the new house. Which has been a fun but stressful time! We ended up having a few issues with our house (as in, we arrived and had no grass due to the previous tenant not looking after the backyard - but we have new turf arriving tomorrow! Yay - my poor dogs don't know what to do with just dirt!) 

My husband's sister (who is 29 weeks pregnant) has been visiting us also which has been so great ( i love her, she was one of my bridesmaids/ i was one of hers too) and she just helped me get out of my rut of being down and sad about everything and just having people that love you / you love around really makes a difference. I haven't cried about this cycle, I think i'm starting to just learn how to deal with it in different ways. 

I decided not to cycle this month either as well, as my period arrived on the Sunday and all of my blood results hadn't come back yet. I also want to have another appointment with our Reproductive Immunologist just to see if he can suggest anything more aggressive to add to the treatment. We do think that next time we will do PGD to genetically test our embryos to make sure they are actually normal. 

I need to find a new job soon, I hate sitting at home dwelling on things/ we need the money... haha

MissCassie, I hope your period arrives soon! (or you are magically pregnant  ) and you can start a new cycle. Have they decided to up your dosage of Gonal F? If so, what to? The first cycle is always a bit of a risk and a test to see how it all goes... I really hope that the 2nd cycle is easier on you. If it is any help I found the more rounds of IVF i did, the easier it was on my body (as in, not as many side effects and just felt overall better each time - weird i know!) 

And WB, Glad to hear things are progressing quite quickly! I am so excited to hear how it all goes. Now my computer is back in action i'll be sure to check in more often :) xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Eveclo, I've been thinking about you. I'm so glad you are feeling a bit better about everything. 
I've been thinking allot about your transfer and maybe the new way of things did actually help ... but in saying that nature took its course somehow and didn't work, as each transfer is not guaranteed even with a perfect scenario? 

Glad you are ok with your husbands sister being 29 weeks, sounds like you had a great time being around her :) It can be so hard being around pregnant women sometimes... my sister is 26 weeks and I am so happy for her yet so jealous half the time. Just wish it was my turn. Good thing with her I've just started to disclose what I'm going through with IVF and we seem to be closer from it, chatting and opening up about things. So even though your SIL is pregnant, I can imagine how much opening up and chatting really does help :) :) 

Probably nice to have a month and enjoy your new home and take in everything that the new Dr wants to do with you. I'm interested in the PGD testing you will doing.. this is interesting, can your eggs still turn into blasts and not actually be normal. I didn't realise this. 
Did anything new show in your blood results ? 

Did you have to pay for your new turf to come or did the realestate to do this for you? 

I'm glad you are feeling better Eveclo and I hope you are enjoying Sydney!.

As for me...
Had my scan today at day 12 and my lining was at 11.7mm thick I think it said. I'm pretty sure this is a good thing as my Dr was very happy and booked in transfer for next Monday the 20th of April :) I'm so excited!! 
I stupidly asked him if it looked like I was ovulating and he said I'm on Progynova so my ovaries are not working haha Its like a form of pill I guess. I'm still learning things all the time. 

I will need a full bladder as it will be a guided transfer which will be interesting. 

The Dr asked if I wanted one or two to transferred today which I thought was funny as I thought I was only allowed to have 1 at a time being 29 and will be a first time transfer. I still opted one :thumbup: He might have just been trying to be funny ~ he's a funny guy lol sometimes I dont get him haha


----------



## MissCassie

Wantingb that's so exciting that you have transfer next Monday!! Omg that's gone very quickly so excited for you!! And I bet you get your BFP very soon!! 

Welcome back Evelco I'm glad that your doing well, how's Sydney treating you? I'm originally from sydney love the place, hopefully taking a month off will be good and let your body get back to normal.before starting your next cycle.

As for me I am currently on day 4 of stims and only on 150 gonal f again, as we decided to do 1 more bulk billed cycle.and then if this one fails we will do private through life fertility, but we are hoping this cycle does the trick! I go back on Thursday for a scan to see how my follies are getting along I hope I get more this time.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yes its come around so quick... I'm very excited - just need it to thaw out and grow for me now :D 

Hopefully this time your body reacts differently to the Gonal F and you get some more eggs to grow. :) How are you feeling this time around? 
Good luck at your scan on Thursday!!! 

I'm going through Privately and I have found them fantastic.. yes it has cost quite a bit of money more then bulk billed but I was able to ring and chat to the scientist/nurses whenever I felt like it etc .... I've felt really looked after the whole way. And I they also gave me 200 of Gonal F straight up. 
Although I had Ruth doing everything as Glenn was on holidays. 
So out of pocket I am 4-5k but that is because I opted to go General for egg collection which was 2k. So if you went local again you would save 1500 on what I have paid which isnt too bad :) 

Had Glenn do my scan yesterday.. he is so funny, I dont know how to take him sometimes. Do you have appts with him or is it usually a nurse? 
I have a left over pen of Gonal F in the fridge I so could of just given you that to take extra lol it hasn't been used at all. Unfortunately I dont think we would be allowed to do that haha.

Well I am glad you are well.. hadn't heard from in a few days on here so I'd been wondering :)


----------



## MissCassie

I'm sure your embie will thaw out perfectly :) 

I really hope this cycle my body responds better it would be great but my body tends to like to be very very stubborn and not want to work lol but here's hoping! 

We just didn't have the money at the time to do a private cycle, but we should be able to do that next time round if we need to.

I had Ruth the entire time too she is a lovely lady and the rest of the nurses they are all great too. The only thing I don't like is that I'd had to ring another number and most of the time leave a message and would have to wait for ages! 

I still had about 300 iu left in one of my pens from the last cycle so I upped my dosage just by 50 which I know i shouldn't but I just don't think I was responding on 150 I jusy won't tell the nurses thay I've done that haha, and I'm almost out of the extra haha. But shh I didn't tell you that haha.

I only saw the nurses I met glen once at the first appointment and then it was all the l nurses 

I would totally buy the pen off you if I was allowed do it haha


----------



## MissCassie

I forgot to mention that I feel the same as I did last cycle expect for a little bit of cramping but that's it.


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, I would have so done the same if I were you haha taken the extra dose ... did they say why they wouldn't give you more ~ is it just normal for all BB to get 150? So have you finished your extra Gonal yet? how many days will you be short of 200?

Fingers crossed tomorrow at your appt that you have some nice follies growing in there !! 
You will have Glen do your egg retrieval this time... omg he makes me laugh sometimes. 

Yeah we have spent most of our savings now ... so if we need to do another fresh cycle we'll have to save for a bit first. We are both getting some decent tax checks back soon so we are putting it straight back into our IVF kitty. I also took out private health just over a month ago so if in 12 months we are still going I at least save on hospital fees as I am way to much of a wuss to go Local :wacko:
And if I eventually I need a Laparoscopy it is covered as well. Although I'm hoping I wont need to still do IVF or Lap in 12 months but hey I thought that exact thing 12 months ago. I though IUI and Clomid etc would be a winner and IVF was out of the question. I was wayyy wrong. 

Yeah I really liked Ruth as well she was so nice. At my scan on Monday I was kinda hoping it would be her doing it. 

Ooo cramping is good especially if its a little different from your last cycle, could mean you have more follies growing in there. :D
Let me know how you go :D :D


----------



## MissCassie

I feel really naughty for adding the extra but I think i need it haha..

With bb you only get 150 gonal And they don't up it it's like a lose dose low cost ivf and I finished my extra dose yesterday so hopefully those 5 days did the trick! And I ay least get a couple more follies than last time..

And thank you I'm pretty nervous about tomorrow, I'm worried I'll be disappointed again but I must stay positive! 

I have private health too but not for ivf or anything like that,I was going get ivf covered last year but thought "I won't need that" silly me! 

Having a local isn't too bad some parts I was thinking Yep that's tender and would just squint a bit lol but other than that not bad at all. I'm sure you'd be fine if you had to go local. I guess it just depends on your pain threshold too! 

And I doubt you'll need to do any of that you've had great sucess with your cycle I believe this your turn and you will get your BFP very very soon! I'm so excited for you!! 

I hope it's the nurses too doing my scan as I've only met glen once before and I like the nurses, but I'm sure I'll like glen too.

How's your week been? I hope it's going fast for you! I bet Monday jusy can't come quick enough for you.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Eveclo, I've been thinking about you. I'm so glad you are feeling a bit better about everything.
> I've been thinking allot about your transfer and maybe the new way of things did actually help ... but in saying that nature took its course somehow and didn't work, as each transfer is not guaranteed even with a perfect scenario?
> 
> Glad you are ok with your husbands sister being 29 weeks, sounds like you had a great time being around her :) It can be so hard being around pregnant women sometimes... my sister is 26 weeks and I am so happy for her yet so jealous half the time. Just wish it was my turn. Good thing with her I've just started to disclose what I'm going through with IVF and we seem to be closer from it, chatting and opening up about things. So even though your SIL is pregnant, I can imagine how much opening up and chatting really does help :) :)
> 
> Probably nice to have a month and enjoy your new home and take in everything that the new Dr wants to do with you. I'm interested in the PGD testing you will doing.. this is interesting, can your eggs still turn into blasts and not actually be normal. I didn't realise this.
> Did anything new show in your blood results ?
> 
> Did you have to pay for your new turf to come or did the realestate to do this for you?
> 
> I'm glad you are feeling better Eveclo and I hope you are enjoying Sydney!.
> 
> As for me...
> Had my scan today at day 12 and my lining was at 11.7mm thick I think it said. I'm pretty sure this is a good thing as my Dr was very happy and booked in transfer for next Monday the 20th of April :) I'm so excited!!
> I stupidly asked him if it looked like I was ovulating and he said I'm on Progynova so my ovaries are not working haha Its like a form of pill I guess. I'm still learning things all the time.
> 
> I will need a full bladder as it will be a guided transfer which will be interesting.
> 
> The Dr asked if I wanted one or two to transferred today which I thought was funny as I thought I was only allowed to have 1 at a time being 29 and will be a first time transfer. I still opted one :thumbup: He might have just been trying to be funny ~ he's a funny guy lol sometimes I dont get him haha

Yes you are right, it could have just been one of those things :( I have a friend on my blog that had 2 x PGD embryos transferred and fell pregnant with just one. So it's interesting to hear of those stories, maybe I'd be the same but just had the one that didn't implant transferred. 

Yes blasts can be abnormal. My new doctor showed me a case study of a lady who had 15 blasts on day 5, all tested and in quality say they went the best one at 1 and then continuing on to the least perfect at 15, she only had one genetically normal embryo and it was embryo number 13. Still a good looking blast but there were 12 more 'perfect' looking ones; but they were all abnormal in their makeup. Soooo interesting. She had had many miscarriages though, that is what led her to IVF in the first place. So clearly there some sort of genetic stuff up there between her and her husband - but she got her baby! 

I feel as though PGD will just let us know if it really is me or if our embryos are the issue. 

Nothing new in my bloods, I haven't asked about my husbands yet I've been so busy unpacking ! Omg how exciting next Monday! I see you've written April but I'm gathering you mean July hehehe ;) I can't believe you'll be preggo next week that's a little cool! ;) I have so much confidence it's not even funny.. This is it for you!! 

Good luck with it all I cannot wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Wantingb that's so exciting that you have transfer next Monday!! Omg that's gone very quickly so excited for you!! And I bet you get your BFP very soon!!
> 
> Welcome back Evelco I'm glad that your doing well, how's Sydney treating you? I'm originally from sydney love the place, hopefully taking a month off will be good and let your body get back to normal.before starting your next cycle.
> 
> As for me I am currently on day 4 of stims and only on 150 gonal f again, as we decided to do 1 more bulk billed cycle.and then if this one fails we will do private through life fertility, but we are hoping this cycle does the trick! I go back on Thursday for a scan to see how my follies are getting along I hope I get more this time.


Sydney is ok- I find it really busy and a bit stressful haha but I'll get used to it. We have been living in Albury for the past year which has been just wonderful, very quiet and easy. I think I've gotten used to country life! 

Good luck with your cycle Hun, I have everything crossed for you! How cool about bulk billing cycles- how much do you have to pay? Or is it all bulk billed? I didn't even know they did that! 

Good luck with your scan today let us know how you go! :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

You had it there so it cant hurt that you used it up and it might benefit you this time, the nurses cant technically tell you to do it but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't care :) :) fingers crossed for your scan today. Cant wait to hear how it went :thumbup: hope there are some awesome follies growing in there.

I would panic if I felt anything when doing egg collection under Local, I'm such a sook... I had to have an ecg on my heart after egg collection because my heart rate wouldn't go back down lol I get nervous really easily... anything Dr related and I freak haha ... I even get nervous for scans lol 

Cant wait to hear an update today !! 

As for me, to be honest this week is flying which is nice. Really want Monday to be over now though. Want to be home resting and talking to my little embie, this is the closest I would have ever been to pregnant. 
I started Crinone this morning haha pretty funny .. :blush:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Eveclo, good to hear from you. And glad you are settling in ok. 
I find Sydney the same when we go haha it scares me a little... My husband and parents are both from there so we often visit for family.
Hope you settle in and get used to it soon :) 
Have you been looking for work?

Wow that is really interesting. So if she didn't do the PGD testing she basically would have had to have 13 goes to get the right one. How sad. 
I think its a great thing you will be doing the testing. Had any of your previous doctors suggested this? 
Have you thought of getting a Laparascopy?

Haha yes I meant July... I have no idea why I wrote that haha 
I'm super nervous !! Just hoping it all goes smoothly during transfer, dont want my body to stress anymore then necessary. I've never had trouble during my IUI's so I'm hoping its the same story for egg transfer.. AND that it thaws ok and continues to grow. I'm thankful I have two though.
Thanks Eveclo, that means a lot that you think that. I need positive vibes from everywhere. 

Will you be starting again next cycle.. I'll be thinking of you xxx I really want this for you ~ you totally deserve it.:hugs::hugs:

(sorry girls I never quote when writing back haha I'm sure you know who I'm replying to though ~ I usually write the name first)


----------



## MissCassie

It's funny that you ladies say that Sydney is really busy, I love it there I've lived there my entire life expect for the last 2 years that I've been living in qld, I found it hard to adjust to how laid back people are up here its crazy! But when we go and visit I'm very very happy to be coming home to the gold coast.


My scan went the same as it did last time! But this time had about 20 follies on both ovaries all very smalls about 8mm so they have a long way to go yet,but I'm hopefull that by Monday there will.be a difference. I said to the nurse amanda I thought having pcos I would respond better and she said you have responded alot now the follies need to grow. 

With the bulk billed I pay I think $750 all up from stims to egg collection. And probably more around transfer but I've never been thay far so don't know yet haha.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> It's funny that you ladies say that Sydney is really busy, I love it there I've lived there my entire life expect for the last 2 years that I've been living in qld, I found it hard to adjust to how laid back people are up here its crazy! But when we go and visit I'm very very happy to be coming home to the gold coast.
> 
> 
> My scan went the same as it did last time! But this time had about 20 follies on both ovaries all very smalls about 8mm so they have a long way to go yet,but I'm hopefull that by Monday there will.be a difference. I said to the nurse amanda I thought having pcos I would respond better and she said you have responded alot now the follies need to grow.
> 
> With the bulk billed I pay I think $750 all up from stims to egg collection. And probably more around transfer but I've never been thay far so don't know yet haha.

Oooo well i hope that you get some great growth in the next few days :) good luck for monday. 

That's great they do bulk billed ivf. It's so much more reasonable ! 

Fingers crossed that this time you get to ET :D


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Hi Eveclo, good to hear from you. And glad you are settling in ok.
> I find Sydney the same when we go haha it scares me a little... My husband and parents are both from there so we often visit for family.
> Hope you settle in and get used to it soon :)
> Have you been looking for work?
> 
> Wow that is really interesting. So if she didn't do the PGD testing she basically would have had to have 13 goes to get the right one. How sad.
> I think its a great thing you will be doing the testing. Had any of your previous doctors suggested this?
> Have you thought of getting a Laparascopy?
> 
> Haha yes I meant July... I have no idea why I wrote that haha
> I'm super nervous !! Just hoping it all goes smoothly during transfer, dont want my body to stress anymore then necessary. I've never had trouble during my IUI's so I'm hoping its the same story for egg transfer.. AND that it thaws ok and continues to grow. I'm thankful I have two though.
> Thanks Eveclo, that means a lot that you think that. I need positive vibes from everywhere.
> 
> Will you be starting again next cycle.. I'll be thinking of you xxx I really want this for you ~ you totally deserve it.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> (sorry girls I never quote when writing back haha I'm sure you know who I'm replying to though ~ I usually write the name first)

I hope I get used to it soon too.. haha. Yep I have a job interview type thing - it's actually for the same job I had in Brisbane but just in Sydney. So just a meet and greet as my old boss organised it for me. Which was nice. It is in the city though which would mean a bit of commuting but that's ok. But I most likely won't start for about a month if i do get the position, so we will try and squeeze in an IVF cycle and hopefully have some frozen embryos so we can do an FET which is a bit less time consuming (as in time off work etc) than a fresh cycle. 

Because we want to do PGD we have to wait about 2 weeks for the results to come back I believe. Plus, I want to talk with the immune doctor before transfer anyway. 

Our previous doctors never suggested PGD to us. They said we were young and all should be fine. Our last clinic didn't have PGD testing either as it was a regional clinic. But Melissa thought we wouldn't need it. I have had a hysteroscopy not a lap but because I have no endo symptoms they don't think it is necessary ... plus, becausae they are taking my eggs out anyway I don't really need the fallopian tubes... but the hysteroscopy was perfect which was a bit frustrating. He said it was textbook :(

If it helps at all, both times I have had a FET with a blast they have thawed perfectly. I always worry though, but at least you have 2 !!! :) It is great to have 2. I feel like the blasts thaw out a lot better than 3 dayers. In fact, 2 of my 3 dayers died on thaw, and the blasts got even better (the first one was frozen 6BB and became a 6AB on defrost ) :) yay exciting. 

Crinone is a little bit...interesting. Are you doing it morning and night? x


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, yeah I definitely think Sydney is somewhere you would have to be brought up to get used to it. I like my little Gold Coast/Brisbane bubble haha. 
Wow that is a lot of follies.. and they all sound pretty even in the race. So hopefully over the weekend they all grow nicely and you get quite a few nice eggs. Fingers crossed. x 
Wow $750 that is so good :) 
We finally got our check from Medicare today so should hopefully get about 2k back next week. Woohooo 


Eveclo, thats good you have a job lined up without having to do the old send resume/do interview thing :) Good luck with the meet and greet. 
That timing works out really well... I'm sure its stressful too trying to work and do a fresh cycle.. I know I couldn't have done it. I've had one Drs appt so far with my FET and that was to check my lining and then next one is my transfer. So 2 appts in the month !! Will be perfect if you are starting at a new job. Will you be commuting via train or bus into the city? My brother works in the Sydney city and he bought a moped thingy haha.. my brother is 6 foot 3 hahaha I'm sure he looks like a goof but saves him time and money. 

Its funny that it was never mentioned after failed transfers... 
Sounds like this new Dr is prepared to do everything in his power to get you some answers and get you pregnant. You are in good hands. 
I so hope he does it for you !!! :flower:

I know my Dr now said he would have done the Lap but we opted out as we had no health insurance to cover it. Even though I have no symptoms myself. Melissa said I could get the Lap or HSG which was basically the same ... I chose the HSG as it was less invasive. I didnt realise they were so different at the time. 
I'd never heard of a Hysteroscopy before. .. what was this like? Was it uncomfortable? I just googled it and if that showed nothing then I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. I've only had the HSG which only showed my tubes to be clear. 
If we have no luck with IVF once my waiting period on Private Health is up I am going to get a Lap done with my Dr I think. Just to put my mind at rest. 

Thanks Eveclo, I hope it is the same for me.. this clinic has a 90% success in their thaw rate so I'm pretty confident but as you understand with IVF its so hard not worry at every corner. Things can change so quickly. 
Yeah I think after the 3 day mark is when the embies tend to arrest. Mine did that.. they were all growing perfectly and even got to healthy Moralas (thats what scientist said) then bam most died off. That is why my clinic only grows to Blast as they say success rates are higher as the weakest have already gone. 
What is a 6AB and 6BB? Is that high up in quality? My clinic wouldn't tell me what mine were graded at... they said they dont do that. She said they looked great with no fragmentation. Is that good? haha

Yeah Crinone is morning and night for me until I'm 12 weeks... fun fun.... but I will do anything for my baby. Its only my second day so its still a big deal I'm sure after a couple of weeks I'll be a pro.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> MissCassie, yeah I definitely think Sydney is somewhere you would have to be brought up to get used to it. I like my little Gold Coast/Brisbane bubble haha.
> Wow that is a lot of follies.. and they all sound pretty even in the race. So hopefully over the weekend they all grow nicely and you get quite a few nice eggs. Fingers crossed. x
> Wow $750 that is so good :)
> We finally got our check from Medicare today so should hopefully get about 2k back next week. Woohooo
> 
> 
> Eveclo, thats good you have a job lined up without having to do the old send resume/do interview thing :) Good luck with the meet and greet.
> That timing works out really well... I'm sure its stressful too trying to work and do a fresh cycle.. I know I couldn't have done it. I've had one Drs appt so far with my FET and that was to check my lining and then next one is my transfer. So 2 appts in the month !! Will be perfect if you are starting at a new job. Will you be commuting via train or bus into the city? My brother works in the Sydney city and he bought a moped thingy haha.. my brother is 6 foot 3 hahaha I'm sure he looks like a goof but saves him time and money.
> 
> Its funny that it was never mentioned after failed transfers...
> Sounds like this new Dr is prepared to do everything in his power to get you some answers and get you pregnant. You are in good hands.
> I so hope he does it for you !!! :flower:
> 
> I know my Dr now said he would have done the Lap but we opted out as we had no health insurance to cover it. Even though I have no symptoms myself. Melissa said I could get the Lap or HSG which was basically the same ... I chose the HSG as it was less invasive. I didnt realise they were so different at the time.
> I'd never heard of a Hysteroscopy before. .. what was this like? Was it uncomfortable? I just googled it and if that showed nothing then I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. I've only had the HSG which only showed my tubes to be clear.
> If we have no luck with IVF once my waiting period on Private Health is up I am going to get a Lap done with my Dr I think. Just to put my mind at rest.
> 
> Thanks Eveclo, I hope it is the same for me.. this clinic has a 90% success in their thaw rate so I'm pretty confident but as you understand with IVF its so hard not worry at every corner. Things can change so quickly.
> Yeah I think after the 3 day mark is when the embies tend to arrest. Mine did that.. they were all growing perfectly and even got to healthy Moralas (thats what scientist said) then bam most died off. That is why my clinic only grows to Blast as they say success rates are higher as the weakest have already gone.
> What is a 6AB and 6BB? Is that high up in quality? My clinic wouldn't tell me what mine were graded at... they said they dont do that. She said they looked great with no fragmentation. Is that good? haha
> 
> Yeah Crinone is morning and night for me until I'm 12 weeks... fun fun.... but I will do anything for my baby. Its only my second day so its still a big deal I'm sure after a couple of weeks I'll be a pro.

Haha a moped is such a good idea! I will be training it. I used to commute when we lived in Brisbane so it's just a slightly longer time on the train but I'm sure it'll be fine. I'll just have to buy an iPad haha.. 

That is the grade they gave me. I think they grade them from 1-6 in their 'stage' so a 6 was a almost hatching blast / hatching and the first letter is the shell (which forms the placenta and the second letter is the grade of the inner mass which forms the baby) a is best and c is less favourable. Some clinics don't grade- my last one didn't they just said 7/10 for both my fresh and frozen transfer. 

No fragmentation is a great thing. Sounds like you have two great embryos :) 

The hysteoscopy was fine, I was out under general. I had a little bleeding afterwards but only like spotting. The doctor came out after surgery and said ' you'll get pregnant'. As in, everything was perfect. Unfortunately not though :( See how you go with this cycle, hopefully you won't need the lap anyway! :)


----------



## MissCassie

Good luck with your transfer today xx


----------



## eveclo

Yes!! Good luck, can't wait to hear how it has all gone :) x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks girls. .. 
Went really smoothly, the embryo thawed perfectly and was hatching on its own &#55357;&#56833;Dr Sterling was cracking his usual jokes during transfer which calmed me a bit, I was so nervous. 
Couldn't have asked for a better day... been in bed this afternoon watching movies and snoozing. 
Stick baby stick!!


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks girls. ..
> Went really smoothly, the embryo thawed perfectly and was hatching on its own &#65533;&#65533;Dr Sterling was cracking his usual jokes during transfer which calmed me a bit, I was so nervous.
> Couldn't have asked for a better day... been in bed this afternoon watching movies and snoozing.
> Stick baby stick!!

Oh my god how fantastic!!! I'm so excited for you. I have a really good feeling about this :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks eveclo, im so excited ... hope this is it &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## MissCassie

That's amazing congrats!! I really think this is it for you! Let the TWW begin! Will you test early?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks Cassie, hahaha yep will be testing Saturday I think, there is no way I could wait .. I want to test now :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Misscassie have you had your second scan yet? Hope your follies have done some nice growing and theres some lovely little eggs in there:) :)


----------



## eveclo

Yes miss Cassie hope your follicles are doing their job


----------



## wantingbubba7

OMG girls I was so sick last night :( I had this niggly headache all afternoon and then from about 8 last night till midnight I could not stop vomiting :( 
Hope this is the little egg burrowing in and I didn't hurt it ! 

This is so stressful. 

I'm up early now drinking lots and lots of water.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> OMG girls I was so sick last night :( I had this niggly headache all afternoon and then from about 8 last night till midnight I could not stop vomiting :(
> Hope this is the little egg burrowing in and I didn't hurt it !
> 
> This is so stressful.
> 
> I'm up early now drinking lots and lots of water.


Oh no... That's not good at all, hope you are feeling a bit better now. Don't worry too much, people with normal pregnancies by this stage don't even know they are pregnant and are doing much worse than vomitting and their babies turn out just fine, they are resilient little beings. 

Look after yourself and make sure you are staying hydrated. Xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Miss cassie hope you are ok? Do you have egg retrieval soon? If so good luck :)


----------



## MissCassie

My follicles are not behaving at all! I'm on cd18 I had a scan yesterday and I still have about 20 follies on each ovarie and they are all at about 10mm.. so go back on Monday and if there is no progress then the nurses will.be talking to glen to see what to do.. but it's more than likely going to get cancelled... I really hate myself for not being able to produce any eggs.i just don't get it. I thought having pcos I should respond really really well but I just haven't :(

But if they have grown over the weekend then they said I would have egg collection on friday but I'm very very doubtful.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Oh no misscassie, fingers crossed over the weekend they do some much needed growing. If Glen decides to cancel do you think you will go private patient next so they can give you a much bigger gonal f dose?


----------



## wantingbubba7

As for me ... I tested this morning and got a faint but definite BFP!!!! Im so excited :D


----------



## MissCassie

I will definitely be going private next time,in actually kicking myself that I didn't this time!


----------



## MissCassie

wantingbubba7 said:


> As for me ... I tested this morning and got a faint but definite BFP!!!! Im so excited :D

Omg congrats!! That's so exciting so happy for you xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Here is todays test :) at 6dp5dt


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Here is todays test :) at 6dp5dt

Woo hoo ! Congratulations love, I told you I had a great feeling about it all :) xx


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> My follicles are not behaving at all! I'm on cd18 I had a scan yesterday and I still have about 20 follies on each ovarie and they are all at about 10mm.. so go back on Monday and if there is no progress then the nurses will.be talking to glen to see what to do.. but it's more than likely going to get cancelled... I really hate myself for not being able to produce any eggs.i just don't get it. I thought having pcos I should respond really really well but I just haven't :(
> 
> But if they have grown over the weekend then they said I would have egg collection on friday but I'm very very doubtful.


Oh miss Cassie im sooo sorry about this. It is so frustrating when your body isn't doing what you want it to, or what it should do- but just remember that 150iu gonal f is just a starting dose for most people anyway- and almost 80% of people need a higher dose of it, so you're not alone in that way :( even wanting bubba was on 200iu and maybe that would be all you need :) don't see yourself as a failure it's most just getting the meds right for you lovely. You'll get there as well I just know it :) thinking of you xx


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks Evelco you always have the right words to say :)

I went for a scan this morning, and my left ovary is still not much going on in there, also my right ovary have 2 dominant folicles 1 at 12mm and the other at 14mm. They were considering cancelling my cycle.
But glen came in and told me I'm still young 26 and to be patient that I'm an "imbosile" for getting upset lol because of my pcos I could just take a little longer to respond, he certainly knows how to lighten the mood that's for sure.
and he increased my dose to 250 iu go back on Monday.. Fingers crossed this helps.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great news Cassie :) 250 is a great amount to be increased too. Doesn't sound like they like to increase BB patient amounts but he did it for you. That is amazing.. I really hope that you respond really well over the next week. Hope your ovaries start to do some amazing things this week. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks I was pretty damn stoked when he came in and said up the dose to 250! Because when I was wirh the nurse she said they don't increase for bb patients.. so happy! Now My ovaries just need to cooperate haha stubborn little things..

How's being up the duff? Are you going to find out the sex when you're able to?


----------



## wantingbubba7

That is great news Cassie :) in the long run I guess its a cheaper option for them to up the dose and continue with this cycle for you rather then cancelling altogether :) I think its great they did it for you :D Fingers crossed they do some nice growing !! I'm so excited for you .... 

I have my doctors appt with Glen on Monday as well .... we may cross paths hehe its at 1pm. Its a follow up wether I got pregnant or not just to chat. My first Beta is on Friday then another one on Monday. 

Um so far its verrrry nerve racking. My test this morning did not get any darker then yesterdays so I kinda freaked out a bit. But took another test after lunch today and its soooo much darker. So its made me feel a bit better. I guess after wanting it for so long I feel as though it could get taken away from me any second. Its such an emotional roller coaster :( 

Here is a pic if you want to see todays 


Spoiler
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=f94250321e9a1ea25d54b9c77c674f4c&oe=560E88D0


----------



## wantingbubba7

No we won't find out the sex I want to be surprised :)


----------



## MissCassie

I think it's great they did it too! He said that some ladies he has had do stims for 4 - 6 weeks! I was like omg that's ages I so don't want to be doing that, but If that's what it takes then so be it! I will never give up! Until I have a bubs in my arms.

My appointment is at 9:45 on Monday so I doubt we would cross paths this time, so I got to work and then leave have a scan and go back yay!! That Wil be an interesting catch up with glen he really is such a nice guy and makes you feel so comfortable and makes jokes to lighten the mood which I love! So I'm. Sure you'll. Get lots of giggles haha.

I definitely think your lines are getting darker and I'm sure tomorrow it will be even darker blazing lines :) I really hope this week goes quick for you so you can have your beta already! Which I'm sure will have great numbers.

That's so exciting not finding out the sex, I can't do that I'd have to find out asap! I'm. Way too impatient and so is my partner lol


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, sounds like you have a huge day on Monday of driving around. Do you work close to the city? 
There is a cafe near Life called Sisqo (I think its called that) and it makes suuuuch nice food, we go there and eat nearly every time we have an appt. I suggest you quickly stop in when you go on Monday hehe its down where all the 1 and 2 hour parking is :) 
Fingers crossed for Monday xx let me know how you go! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Eveclo, how are you going? Will you be starting a new fresh cycle soon? Has your new Dr given you a protocol on what you will be taking as yet? 
Hope you are settling into Sydney nicely. Did you end up having the meet and greet in the city for the new job? 
Hope you are well xx


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> MissCassie, sounds like you have a huge day on Monday of driving around. Do you work close to the city?
> There is a cafe near Life called Sisqo (I think its called that) and it makes suuuuch nice food, we go there and eat nearly every time we have an appt. I suggest you quickly stop in when you go on Monday hehe its down where all the 1 and 2 hour parking is :)
> Fingers crossed for Monday xx let me know how you go!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Eveclo, how are you going? Will you be starting a new fresh cycle soon? Has your new Dr given you a protocol on what you will be taking as yet?
> Hope you are settling into Sydney nicely. Did you end up having the meet and greet in the city for the new job?
> Hope you are well xx


I am going OK thanks WB, we were going to start a cycle this month but unfortunately I got AF suppppper early - CD22 to be exact - i have no idea what is going on but usually my periods are 32-33 days long. I was in QLD and only got home today (CD3) so couldn't do anything about it. I'm frustrated but know that this is just part of the game and maybe it is my bodies way of telling me to just wait a while. 

Hope you get a fantastic beta, ill be checking in. xx


----------



## eveclo

Good luck with your beta today Hun :) can't wait to hear how it is!


----------



## wantingbubba7

That would have been annoying getting AF that early, every now and then I would get mine at some ridiculous time of the month.... thats exactly right you might have just needed a break .. you did just move house etc 
Fingers crossed for starting next month :) :) new dr new start ! I'm so excited for you. 
How is Sydney?

Still no word on my Beta and its nearly 2:30 :( my husband said he will ring soon if no word. I am getting so anxious. My tests are pretty dark now so I have no doubt it will be an ok number. But I'm still stressed.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Beta came in at 132 !!!!


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Beta came in at 132 !!!!

That's a great number :) do you go back again for another ?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Misscassie, good luck at your scan tomorrow :) 

Eveclo I have another beta tomorrow. .. fingers crossed my numbers go up nicely :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Second beta in at 498 :) went up way more then expected :) 
First scan 17th August to make sure everything is healthy and in the right spot.


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> Second beta in at 498 :) went up way more then expected :)
> First scan 17th August to make sure everything is healthy and in the right spot.

Glad to hear everything is going perfectly for you :)


----------



## eveclo

Miss Cassie any news? Thinking of you :)


----------



## MissCassie

I got 5 eggs collected :) which is better than last time when I only got 3 so hopefully at least 1 makes it to 5 day blast.. I had a lot of large folicles but they just weren't egg bearing.. 

How are you going Evelco?


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> I got 5 eggs collected :) which is better than last time when I only got 3 so hopefully at least 1 makes it to 5 day blast.. I had a lot of large folicles but they just weren't egg bearing..
> 
> How are you going Evelco?

Oh yay Cassie! Sooo happy for you. I was really hoping you'd have a few more this time. How did the fertilisation go? Any more updates? Fingers crossed that wantingbubba has started something and you'll be the next on the BFP train :)

x


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> I got 5 eggs collected :) which is better than last time when I only got 3 so hopefully at least 1 makes it to 5 day blast.. I had a lot of large folicles but they just weren't egg bearing..
> 
> How are you going Evelco?
> 
> Oh yay Cassie! Sooo happy for you. I was really hoping you'd have a few more this time. How did the fertilisation go? Any more updates? Fingers crossed that wantingbubba has started something and you'll be the next on the BFP train :)
> 
> xClick to expand...

So 4/5 have fertilised, so I have 1 more than last time... I was hoping for more too and had heaps of follies on both ovaries I think my fs was expecting way more when he was collecting them..he was like "what is going on with your ovaries" 
Asking all types of questions.. weird..
Oh well I find out on wed/thurs how they have gotten on.. I hope this is my tern.. because if it's not we are going on a large break.. until about Jan next year


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> I got 5 eggs collected :) which is better than last time when I only got 3 so hopefully at least 1 makes it to 5 day blast.. I had a lot of large folicles but they just weren't egg bearing..
> 
> How are you going Evelco?
> 
> Oh yay Cassie! Sooo happy for you. I was really hoping you'd have a few more this time. How did the fertilisation go? Any more updates? Fingers crossed that wantingbubba has started something and you'll be the next on the BFP train :)
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> So 4/5 have fertilised, so I have 1 more than last time... I was hoping for more too and had heaps of follies on both ovaries I think my fs was expecting way more when he was collecting them..he was like "what is going on with your ovaries"
> Asking all types of questions.. weird..
> Oh well I find out on wed/thurs how they have gotten on.. I hope this is my tern.. because if it's not we are going on a large break.. until about Jan next yearClick to expand...

That's ok! It's still 4 little embryos that all have a chance. I know everyone always says this but it really does only take one :) 

Let us know how it all goes, I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## MissCassie

I hope my 4 embryos are getting on nicely :) I want to call tomorrow and check up.. they will be day 4 then. Although I was told they would call me on day 6 but that's just too long to wait that will drive me crazy waiting... I am way too impatient haha.

How's things with you Evelco? Do you know when you'll be starting your next cycle?


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> I hope my 4 embryos are getting on nicely :) I want to call tomorrow and check up.. they will be day 4 then. Although I was told they would call me on day 6 but that's just too long to wait that will drive me crazy waiting... I am way too impatient haha.
> 
> How's things with you Evelco? Do you know when you'll be starting your next cycle?

Aww I hope they are going well! Did you end up calling yesterday?? If not you should totally call and see! I rang everyday like the overprotective embryo mother I am haha so embaressing! 

I don't know when we will cycle next. I start work soon and I don't want to have any time off for at least 6 or so months. We aren't in a super big rush and can probably use the break. We might go on a holiday or something in the mean time if I am able to take some sort of leave during my husbands holidays over Christmas. :) fingers crossed for your embryos Cass x


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> I hope my 4 embryos are getting on nicely :) I want to call tomorrow and check up.. they will be day 4 then. Although I was told they would call me on day 6 but that's just too long to wait that will drive me crazy waiting... I am way too impatient haha.
> 
> How's things with you Evelco? Do you know when you'll be starting your next cycle?
> 
> Aww I hope they are going well! Did you end up calling yesterday?? If not you should totally call and see! I rang everyday like the overprotective embryo mother I am haha so embaressing!
> 
> I don't know when we will cycle next. I start work soon and I don't want to have any time off for at least 6 or so months. We aren't in a super big rush and can probably use the break. We might go on a holiday or something in the mean time if I am able to take some sort of leave during my husbands holidays over Christmas. :) fingers crossed for your embryos Cass xClick to expand...

It was driving me crazy and I did call many times but because I went through the bulk billed side of clinic you get put through to a voice mail and then have to wait for a nurse to call yoy back! So frustrating I was pulling me hair out over it! But we got a message tonight that 3 of the 4 fertilised embryos made it to freeze so I now have 3 embies on ice!! And a scan next Friday for lining and hopefully a transfer not long after that.

I agree I think taking a break will be good for you and if your working for 6 months you should be able to take some leave if you decide to do a cycle. And who knows you could end up getting a surprise BFP.
When do you start working? I hope you enjoying Sydney.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> I hope my 4 embryos are getting on nicely :) I want to call tomorrow and check up.. they will be day 4 then. Although I was told they would call me on day 6 but that's just too long to wait that will drive me crazy waiting... I am way too impatient haha.
> 
> How's things with you Evelco? Do you know when you'll be starting your next cycle?
> 
> Aww I hope they are going well! Did you end up calling yesterday?? If not you should totally call and see! I rang everyday like the overprotective embryo mother I am haha so embaressing!
> 
> I don't know when we will cycle next. I start work soon and I don't want to have any time off for at least 6 or so months. We aren't in a super big rush and can probably use the break. We might go on a holiday or something in the mean time if I am able to take some sort of leave during my husbands holidays over Christmas. :) fingers crossed for your embryos Cass xClick to expand...
> 
> It was driving me crazy and I did call many times but because I went through the bulk billed side of clinic you get put through to a voice mail and then have to wait for a nurse to call yoy back! So frustrating I was pulling me hair out over it! But we got a message tonight that 3 of the 4 fertilised embryos made it to freeze so I now have 3 embies on ice!! And a scan next Friday for lining and hopefully a transfer not long after that.
> 
> I agree I think taking a break will be good for you and if your working for 6 months you should be able to take some leave if you decide to do a cycle. And who knows you could end up getting a surprise BFP.
> When do you start working? I hope you enjoying Sydney.Click to expand...


WOW what a fabulous result! That's honestly amazing. I was confident for you but that is a really really amazing result. You two must be sooo thrilled! I'm so happy right now for you. What a relief! How are you feeling?? 

I start at the end of the month :( I am looking forward to getting out of the house a bit but a bit nervous to have to start all over again and make more work friends etc. Sydney is going ok! Still missing QLD.

Wanting bubba where you at lady?? I want updates how are you feeling what have you been up to?


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, I am so thrilled for you :) I bet you are just over the moon!!! 

Eveclo, glad you are settling into Sydney well, you are such a lovely person I am certain you will make some great Sydney friends !! 
Sounds like if you decide to take that break it will be some well deserved you and hubby time, you've certainly been through so much... :hugs:

As for me I am 6 weeks 2 days today. I had a bleed scare on Monday along with cramping and thought it was all over. We drove into the clinic and they gave me a scan. Turns out baby is fine so far... couldn't see the heartbeat as yet but the Dr. said all looked great. He did find a small clot which was the cause of my bleed... said it wasn't affecting the baby at all which was a relief. Have another scan this Monday at 6 weeks 5 days so I should see a heartbeat. Other then that I am fine, no real morning sickness or anything.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Girls, I have been so busy that I haven't been on in such a long time :( Hubby and I did a cycle in March and were lucky enough to get 22 eggs, 21 fertilised, 12 biopsied for PGD testing and we got 4 perfect embryos.

I had a transfer on the 27th July and was lucky that it stuck. And last week we found out that it is another boy :)

Miss Cassie - Congrats on your frosties :dance: Any news when transfer will be? x

Eveclo - Are you excited to be returning to work? I know I was after having 20months off with Lincoln. x

WantingBubba - Congrats on your pregnancy :) I had a bleed when I was pregnant with Lincoln, glad to hear everything was ok. Good luck with your scan tomorrow :) x


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi Girls, I have been so busy that I haven't been on in such a long time :( Hubby and I did a cycle in March and were lucky enough to get 22 eggs, 21 fertilised, 12 biopsied for PGD testing and we got 4 perfect embryos.
> 
> I had a transfer on the 27th July and was lucky that it stuck. And last week we found out that it is another boy :)
> 
> Miss Cassie - Congrats on your frosties :dance: Any news when transfer will be? x
> 
> Eveclo - Are you excited to be returning to work? I know I was after having 20months off with Lincoln. x
> 
> WantingBubba - Congrats on your pregnancy :) I had a bleed when I was pregnant with Lincoln, glad to hear everything was ok. Good luck with your scan tomorrow :) x

Oh Red, i have been hoping you would update soon with some good news. :) Congratulations on being pregnant with another beautiful little boy. So exciting. I love that they can tell you so early with the PGD. Do you mind if i message you regarding your clinic? You are in Sydney aren't you? I recently had an appointment with a specialist because we are thinking of doing a PGD cycle next, not that it will really matter I suppose as we have transferred our only embryos anyway but at least we will know if they are normal or not. I did end up doing a cycle with Intralipids, steroids and clexane and that was a negative again which makes the 6th for us. 

Good to hear from you xx


----------



## eveclo

wantingbubba7 said:


> MissCassie, I am so thrilled for you :) I bet you are just over the moon!!!
> 
> Eveclo, glad you are settling into Sydney well, you are such a lovely person I am certain you will make some great Sydney friends !!
> Sounds like if you decide to take that break it will be some well deserved you and hubby time, you've certainly been through so much... :hugs:
> 
> As for me I am 6 weeks 2 days today. I had a bleed scare on Monday along with cramping and thought it was all over. We drove into the clinic and they gave me a scan. Turns out baby is fine so far... couldn't see the heartbeat as yet but the Dr. said all looked great. He did find a small clot which was the cause of my bleed... said it wasn't affecting the baby at all which was a relief. Have another scan this Monday at 6 weeks 5 days so I should see a heartbeat. Other then that I am fine, no real morning sickness or anything.

Ow gosh not good about the bleeding scare! I have heard that is very normal in early pregnancy. The fact that your doctor was able to source the problem with the clot is a big relief just to know that there is a reason behind it. Have you stopped bleeding now? Glad to hear that you are feeling fine :) so exciting. xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

MissCassie, how are you feeling? Have you started on the Progynova now? 

Redknob, seems like its a common thing to bleed early in pregnancy especially if you you've had IVF. I've done much googling now hehe
Congratulations on your new pregnancy :) you are exactly a week behind me I think.. April babies :D so cool how you already know its a boy too. 

How are you going Eveclo, when is it that you start your new job?

I had my 6 week 5 day scan yesterday and all was well.... saw and heard "bugs" heartbeat, was so surreal... still have the unforunate clot sitting there next to the sac... so scared its going to all come out at once and give me a heart attack :( Dr. says its not affecting anything at all so I shouldn't stress myself but its hard not to. 
No more bleeding in the meantime though, just spotting which I'm 99% sure its the crinone irritating me now, I've been on it for weeks. Only 2 more weeks left woohoooo 
Have another scan this Monday as well :)


----------



## Take2

Hi ladies, its been awhile but I do regularly check in on how you are all going.

wantingbubba- congrats I was excited to see that you are pregnant, good to hear the bleeding is nothing serious

eveclo- I always keep an eye on your progress and have my fingers crossed all the time for you, it is well and truly your turn, I hope the next step in your journey is the one!

Miss Red- Long time no see old friend, congrats on the news of the new bub how exciting, looking forward to following your pregnancy :)

AFM- would you believe I am pregnant again!! 12 weeks today, scan was perfect! We decided that if we were to have another then it would have to happen the old fashioned way or not at all, low and behold after 4 months of NTNP I was holding a stick with 2 lines. After all our trouble conceiving Cydney this happens with very little time or effort. Aint it the way! Hang in there ladies because miracles do happen when you least expect it!


----------



## MissCassie

Thats So Exciting wantingb That You Got To Hear The Heart Beat must have bee the best moment ever! 

I've been taking progynova for a 8 days now and move onto taking 3 tablets a day tomorrow., did you get pain in your ovaries At all? I have a little bit of pain on my right side, hopefully it's nothing.
I go also go for my scan on friday to see how my lining is going. Fingers crossed I get to transfer next week! Because I have 4 days off next week.

Congrats to Rednob and take2 on your pregnancies! Can't wait to follow all of your journeys.


----------



## eveclo

Take2 said:


> Hi ladies, its been awhile but I do regularly check in on how you are all going.
> 
> wantingbubba- congrats I was excited to see that you are pregnant, good to hear the bleeding is nothing serious
> 
> eveclo- I always keep an eye on your progress and have my fingers crossed all the time for you, it is well and truly your turn, I hope the next step in your journey is the one!
> 
> Miss Red- Long time no see old friend, congrats on the news of the new bub how exciting, looking forward to following your pregnancy :)
> 
> AFM- would you believe I am pregnant again!! 12 weeks today, scan was perfect! We decided that if we were to have another then it would have to happen the old fashioned way or not at all, low and behold after 4 months of NTNP I was holding a stick with 2 lines. After all our trouble conceiving Cydney this happens with very little time or effort. Aint it the way! Hang in there ladies because miracles do happen when you least expect it!

No way! That is such great news. Isn't it incredible that one can go through so much heartache and procedures with IVF and then go on to fall pregnant naturally. How fabulous, i'm so happy for you. 

xx


----------



## Kirs_t

Miss red and take!!! Congratulations girls! I am so thrilled to hear your news. Just the best :) I wonder how aleja is doing? Anyone heard from her? Red- do you think you'll use your frosties in the future? And take- I am like you... Still can't quite believe we fell naturally after all that happened with lily. Anna is 5 months now and such an easy and happy baby. Her big sister is awesome too but she's our little firecracker ;) 

Wanting bubba- congrats on your pregnancy too. I've been checking in now and then and was really happy to hear your news. Keep us posted on how you're going.

Evclo- I agree with take... I've been crossing everything for you and really hope you're next. You sound like a really awesome person with a great outlook on everything. 

Miss cassie- good luck! I'm cheering you on too!


----------



## eveclo

Kirs_t said:


> Miss red and take!!! Congratulations girls! I am so thrilled to hear your news. Just the best :) I wonder how aleja is doing? Anyone heard from her? Red- do you think you'll use your frosties in the future? And take- I am like you... Still can't quite believe we fell naturally after all that happened with lily. Anna is 5 months now and such an easy and happy baby. Her big sister is awesome too but she's our little firecracker ;)
> 
> Wanting bubba- congrats on your pregnancy too. I've been checking in now and then and was really happy to hear your news. Keep us posted on how you're going.
> 
> Evclo- I agree with take... I've been crossing everything for you and really hope you're next. You sound like a really awesome person with a great outlook on everything.
> 
> Miss cassie- good luck! I'm cheering you on too!

So glad to hear that your girls are going great. Thanks so much :hugs: i'm hoping we find the pot of gold at the end of this rainbow (or dirt road, depending on the day :haha:) but heating these positive stories makes me feel good xx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Misscassie, how did your scan go today? Do you have a transfer booked :D I have a good feeling for you :) :) :)


----------



## MissCassie

FET is booked for Wednesday the 26th at 12pm!! And I start my crinone tomorrow.. totally looking forward to that haha. So excited I can't believe I am finally here :) 

How are you going? Hope you and your little bean are going well.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> FET is booked for Wednesday the 26th at 12pm!! And I start my crinone tomorrow.. totally looking forward to that haha. So excited I can't believe I am finally here :)
> 
> How are you going? Hope you and your little bean are going well.

Eeep that has come up SO quickly. Can't wait to hear how it all goes. It must feel so good than all of the anticipation, medication and surgeries have lead up to this point! I am sooo excited for you, i hope that you can join WantingBubba in the pregnancy club xx


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> FET is booked for Wednesday the 26th at 12pm!! And I start my crinone tomorrow.. totally looking forward to that haha. So excited I can't believe I am finally here :)
> 
> How are you going? Hope you and your little bean are going well.
> 
> Eeep that has come up SO quickly. Can't wait to hear how it all goes. It must feel so good than all of the anticipation, medication and surgeries have lead up to this point! I am sooo excited for you, i hope that you can join WantingBubba in the pregnancy club xxClick to expand...

It's comes around very quickly! I'm super excited about it. I keep thinking just 2 more days of work and then FET.. and it feels amazing I never thought I'd get to this stage.
I am hoping to join the pregnancy club that would be amazing!! And I've bought heaps of tests because I know I'll become a poas addict.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohoo good luck misscassie :) :) will have everything crossed for you. How are you going with the good old crinone haha

I have my 8 week scan on Wednesday eek


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you I really hope it sticks when they transfer! 

Crinone is ok I guess, although tonight I have some cramping but I've heard that's normal? 

My gosh 8 weeks already! That's gone very quick. How exciting I bet you can't wait to see your little bean. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks girls :)

Yes of course you cam PM mr Eveclo xx

Take OMG that is amazing congratulations hun xx

MissCassie - Good luck with your transfer tomorrow, sending you lots of sticky dust xx

WantingBubba - Good luck with your scan xx

Kirst - Can't believe Anna is 5months already where has the time gone!?! xx


----------



## MissCassie

Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!

Congratulations :)


----------



## miranda007

Hi all!! I stumbled across this thread a few weeks ago and I've slowly waded through most of the pages. I just got caught up in seeing if Take and Wish and red if you guys got pregnant. And u did! And others but I can't remember the screen names. And some people onto baby #2! Somehow it gave me hope reading the struggles people go through but it all worked out. I know others are still yet to get their good news. It will happen! 
So we've been trying to conceive for a year. I'm 35 and husband is 38. It turns out he has low motility, low count and low on something else. It's been a hard few months since we found out in April. I was pretty mad - not at the result but just because it took him so long to get a test. He had injuries when he was younger and warned me we would have trouble when we were dating. He was going to get tested before we got married and I said don't worry about it I love you and I'm marrying you. We only got married 18 months ago so I was angry at myself for not starting sooner. And all those months thinking it was me where we should have been onto it a bit quicker because he had a feeling. So all those feelings like ahhh we left it too late we should have been starting earlier. (We've only been together for 4 and a half years so shouldn't beat myself up! Can't change the past too! 
Anyway!!! I'm in a better place now and moving forward. There's been a few tears and we've been able to talk through it. He is an amazing guy and he'll be a great dad. 
We started IVF with Genea - seeing Dr Gabrielle Deznaraulds (who I love )..I'm on day 5 at the moment and start cetrotide on Saturday. Guess I'm just posting here for support. I feel ok at the moment - a bit bloated. Guess it depends on what we get - I'm not sure if we will put a fresh egg transfer - or get them all tested and put a frozen one in the next month. I'd like a month off from feeling bloated and if I'm feeling errrrk. But then again once I'm pregnant I'll have to get used to that anyway. 
I'll see how I feel.
I'm also worried about the higher risks with ISCI but if that's what we have to do then there's not much we can do! Plus I know lots of people on here have had perfect ISCI babies!!


----------



## Take2

Hi Miranda007, welcome to a thread that has brought success and support to many Aussie ladies battling infertility in many forms. I'm really happy to know that our stories have given you hope and motivation, and good on you for reading through it all, there are some amount of pages and posts! There are some great girls here who are currently going through the IVF experience right now and will offer you great advice and support. Good luck and I look forward to reading your updates&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## miranda007

This threat is awesome! I'm Day 5 on the Gonalf and first day of cetrotide. Man that cetrotide is a pain to mix without bubbles. Husband had two goes at it (we practised on one and discarded it). Feeling fine.. bloated but ok. We went for a decent walk today with my dog. Taking it easy. Ultrasound is on Monday and they think egg pick up on Thursday. 
Did anyone see the Daily Telegraph this morning? I can't post the link because I don't have enough posts. About Elle and Anthony Watmough's struggles. She's so brave being so open. This was so heartbreaking to read she's got devastating news. I can't even imagine their pain.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!

Have you tested yet?! Hope all is going well :D


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!
> 
> Have you tested yet?! Hope all is going well :DClick to expand...

I have tested and they are all coming back negative :( I am 6dp5dt.. So I don't think it's worked..I am not going to test anymore until Friday and then just for he beta on Monday.

Hope you're well :) have you started your new job now?


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!
> 
> Have you tested yet?! Hope all is going well :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have tested and they are all coming back negative :( I am 6dp5dt.. So I don't think it's worked..I am not going to test anymore until Friday and then just for he beta on Monday.
> 
> Hope you're well :) have you started your new job now?Click to expand...

Oh i'm so sorry you are getting negatives :( you know I can sympathise with you, it is a feeling I know all too well. Good idea about not testing until Friday, i know that a lot of ladies get positives 5dp5dt but i know that a lot of ladies don't too. Wait until you 9dp5dt and that will definitely give you a more accurate result. Still keep hope, although I know how hard that it is. 

I am doing OK, yes I have started my new job which has been full on but i am enjoying it. :) just exhausted. I have no idea how I would be able to squeeze in an IVF cycle while working this much! Oh well, it's worth it right  I had an appointment with the immune doctor and he has suggested a few changes for me including possibly 2 doses of intralipids instead of one and a few different medications so at least there are some other things to try. I just have to have a few more blood tests to make sure that we are going down the right path :) 

Thinking of you, please keep me updated. x


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!
> 
> Have you tested yet?! Hope all is going well :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have tested and they are all coming back negative :( I am 6dp5dt.. So I don't think it's worked..I am not going to test anymore until Friday and then just for he beta on Monday.
> 
> Hope you're well :) have you started your new job now?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i'm so sorry you are getting negatives :( you know I can sympathise with you, it is a feeling I know all too well. Good idea about not testing until Friday, i know that a lot of ladies get positives 5dp5dt but i know that a lot of ladies don't too. Wait until you 9dp5dt and that will definitely give you a more accurate result. Still keep hope, although I know how hard that it is.
> 
> I am doing OK, yes I have started my new job which has been full on but i am enjoying it. :) just exhausted. I have no idea how I would be able to squeeze in an IVF cycle while working this much! Oh well, it's worth it right  I had an appointment with the immune doctor and he has suggested a few changes for me including possibly 2 doses of intralipids instead of one and a few different medications so at least there are some other things to try. I just have to have a few more blood tests to make sure that we are going down the right path :)
> 
> Thinking of you, please keep me updated. xClick to expand...

Well I caved and tested yesterday at 7dp5dt and I had a faint line.. And tested this morning with Fmu and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant.. I'm so excited I can't wait hear what my numbers are like on Monday.


That's great about your new job it's always great when you start a job and enjoy it. It's very hard when trying to squeeze in Ivf while working.. My manager gets cranky lol and I'm like I just don't care! My road to baby comes first over everything.

Sounds like your immune doctor has a great plan for you and I really do hope that when you do that cycle that you get your long awaited bfp! Because that would be amazing and your certainly deserve it,


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!
> 
> Have you tested yet?! Hope all is going well :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have tested and they are all coming back negative :( I am 6dp5dt.. So I don't think it's worked..I am not going to test anymore until Friday and then just for he beta on Monday.
> 
> Hope you're well :) have you started your new job now?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i'm so sorry you are getting negatives :( you know I can sympathise with you, it is a feeling I know all too well. Good idea about not testing until Friday, i know that a lot of ladies get positives 5dp5dt but i know that a lot of ladies don't too. Wait until you 9dp5dt and that will definitely give you a more accurate result. Still keep hope, although I know how hard that it is.
> 
> I am doing OK, yes I have started my new job which has been full on but i am enjoying it. :) just exhausted. I have no idea how I would be able to squeeze in an IVF cycle while working this much! Oh well, it's worth it right  I had an appointment with the immune doctor and he has suggested a few changes for me including possibly 2 doses of intralipids instead of one and a few different medications so at least there are some other things to try. I just have to have a few more blood tests to make sure that we are going down the right path :)
> 
> Thinking of you, please keep me updated. xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I caved and tested yesterday at 7dp5dt and I had a faint line.. And tested this morning with Fmu and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant.. I'm so excited I can't wait hear what my numbers are like on Monday.
> 
> 
> That's great about your new job it's always great when you start a job and enjoy it. It's very hard when trying to squeeze in Ivf while working.. My manager gets cranky lol and I'm like I just don't care! My road to baby comes first over everything.
> 
> Sounds like your immune doctor has a great plan for you and I really do hope that when you do that cycle that you get your long awaited bfp! Because that would be amazing and your certainly deserve it,Click to expand...

Lol, what did I tell you woman!! 7dp5dt is a great time to start testing. I thought you said you weren't going to test until Friday though.. what tempted you ? haha 

Congratulations, hope you get a great beta x


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!
> 
> Have you tested yet?! Hope all is going well :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have tested and they are all coming back negative :( I am 6dp5dt.. So I don't think it's worked..I am not going to test anymore until Friday and then just for he beta on Monday.
> 
> Hope you're well :) have you started your new job now?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i'm so sorry you are getting negatives :( you know I can sympathise with you, it is a feeling I know all too well. Good idea about not testing until Friday, i know that a lot of ladies get positives 5dp5dt but i know that a lot of ladies don't too. Wait until you 9dp5dt and that will definitely give you a more accurate result. Still keep hope, although I know how hard that it is.
> 
> I am doing OK, yes I have started my new job which has been full on but i am enjoying it. :) just exhausted. I have no idea how I would be able to squeeze in an IVF cycle while working this much! Oh well, it's worth it right  I had an appointment with the immune doctor and he has suggested a few changes for me including possibly 2 doses of intralipids instead of one and a few different medications so at least there are some other things to try. I just have to have a few more blood tests to make sure that we are going down the right path :)
> 
> Thinking of you, please keep me updated. xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I caved and tested yesterday at 7dp5dt and I had a faint line.. And tested this morning with Fmu and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant.. I'm so excited I can't wait hear what my numbers are like on Monday.
> 
> 
> That's great about your new job it's always great when you start a job and enjoy it. It's very hard when trying to squeeze in Ivf while working.. My manager gets cranky lol and I'm like I just don't care! My road to baby comes first over everything.
> 
> Sounds like your immune doctor has a great plan for you and I really do hope that when you do that cycle that you get your long awaited bfp! Because that would be amazing and your certainly deserve it,Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what did I tell you woman!! 7dp5dt is a great time to start testing. I thought you said you weren't going to test until Friday though.. what tempted you ? haha
> 
> Congratulations, hope you get a great beta xClick to expand...

Lol I know! I was not going to test and well I've been super tired the last couple days and can smell things a little bit better so I just gave in and tested haha. And I had to do it I am a very impatient person and it was killing me.

And Thank you :) I'm still in shock really. Because I was really thinking it wasn't going to work.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Officially Pupo with 1 beautiful 5 day blast on board now! Eeek so excited. I really hope this little embie sticks!!
> 
> Have you tested yet?! Hope all is going well :DClick to expand...
> 
> I have tested and they are all coming back negative :( I am 6dp5dt.. So I don't think it's worked..I am not going to test anymore until Friday and then just for he beta on Monday.
> 
> Hope you're well :) have you started your new job now?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i'm so sorry you are getting negatives :( you know I can sympathise with you, it is a feeling I know all too well. Good idea about not testing until Friday, i know that a lot of ladies get positives 5dp5dt but i know that a lot of ladies don't too. Wait until you 9dp5dt and that will definitely give you a more accurate result. Still keep hope, although I know how hard that it is.
> 
> I am doing OK, yes I have started my new job which has been full on but i am enjoying it. :) just exhausted. I have no idea how I would be able to squeeze in an IVF cycle while working this much! Oh well, it's worth it right  I had an appointment with the immune doctor and he has suggested a few changes for me including possibly 2 doses of intralipids instead of one and a few different medications so at least there are some other things to try. I just have to have a few more blood tests to make sure that we are going down the right path :)
> 
> Thinking of you, please keep me updated. xClick to expand...
> 
> Well I caved and tested yesterday at 7dp5dt and I had a faint line.. And tested this morning with Fmu and it came back 1-2 weeks pregnant.. I'm so excited I can't wait hear what my numbers are like on Monday.
> 
> 
> That's great about your new job it's always great when you start a job and enjoy it. It's very hard when trying to squeeze in Ivf while working.. My manager gets cranky lol and I'm like I just don't care! My road to baby comes first over everything.
> 
> Sounds like your immune doctor has a great plan for you and I really do hope that when you do that cycle that you get your long awaited bfp! Because that would be amazing and your certainly deserve it,Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what did I tell you woman!! 7dp5dt is a great time to start testing. I thought you said you weren't going to test until Friday though.. what tempted you ? haha
> 
> Congratulations, hope you get a great beta xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I know! I was not going to test and well I've been super tired the last couple days and can smell things a little bit better so I just gave in and tested haha. And I had to do it I am a very impatient person and it was killing me.
> 
> And Thank you :) I'm still in shock really. Because I was really thinking it wasn't going to work.Click to expand...


Suspected chemical??? Are you ok, what's going on?


----------



## MissCassie

I had my beta today and it only came back at 7 :( 

I'd been getting positives all weekend and then I did a first response yesterday and it came back only as dark as the one I did on friday so change at all. So this morning before beta I did a clue blue digital and it came back not pregnant :( I'm devastated &#128557;


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> I had my beta today and it only came back at 7 :(
> 
> I'd been getting positives all weekend and then I did a first response yesterday and it came back only as dark as the one I did on friday so change at all. So this morning before beta I did a clue blue digital and it came back not pregnant :( I'm devastated &#128557;

Oh my God that is awful, I'm so sorry to hear. :(

Hope that your next round brings you your baby xx


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> I had my beta today and it only came back at 7 :(
> 
> I'd been getting positives all weekend and then I did a first response yesterday and it came back only as dark as the one I did on friday so change at all. So this morning before beta I did a clue blue digital and it came back not pregnant :( I'm devastated &#128557;
> 
> Oh my God that is awful, I'm so sorry to hear. :(
> 
> Hope that your next round brings you your baby xxClick to expand...

Thank you I'm devastated and so is my partner, he cried when I told him :( because we both wanted it so badly! I just don't understand.. 

We aren't going to do another cycle until Feb next year. Need to take a break and go on a holiday.


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> I had my beta today and it only came back at 7 :(
> 
> I'd been getting positives all weekend and then I did a first response yesterday and it came back only as dark as the one I did on friday so change at all. So this morning before beta I did a clue blue digital and it came back not pregnant :( I'm devastated &#128557;
> 
> Oh my God that is awful, I'm so sorry to hear. :(
> 
> Hope that your next round brings you your baby xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you I'm devastated and so is my partner, he cried when I told him :( because we both wanted it so badly! I just don't understand..
> 
> We aren't going to do another cycle until Feb next year. Need to take a break and go on a holiday.Click to expand...

Good idea about the break. It's aways good to get excited about another cycle rather than nervous, and I think that time off certainly helps that. Trust me when I say that I can sympathise with you with not understanding and wanting something so much. On one positive note, you know that you can get pregnant, it's just finding that perfect little one for you. I'm certain you will get there but unfortunately life just isn't playing fair for you right now :( 

Enjoy your time off & focus on you & your partner. 2016 sounds like a great year to get things started and give your body a rest from some stress. I'm sorry that you've had a chemical this cycle but I just know it'll be different soon xx


----------



## miranda007

Miss Cassie I'm so sorry you're getting negatives too. I had a good feeling about it. That really sucks. 

I had the egg extraction on Sat.. They got 4 eggs. I had 10 follicles and they were all a good size. We were obviously disappointed and the Dr said she expected more. She said they didn't release properly so next time she'd get me to do two trigger injections. Which would mean I'd feel worse after. But that's ok. All 4 fertilised grade 1's and on Day 3.. all were 8 cell. The wait tomorrow till we see what we have at Day 5 is dragging. We're half thinking whatever we have tomorrow (I'd be happy with 1 or 2 at least) we might bank what we have and do another extraction. I know I'm 35 but it seems better to do it now rather than later.. she can tweak things next time too. Plus I hardly had any symptoms other than bloating. I know they say it only takes one - but I want to try and think ahead because I would prefer not having an only child. I guess the question will be (as the Dr said) if there's one we can't freeze that's a bit wonky do we put that in?


----------



## eveclo

miranda007 said:


> Miss Cassie I'm so sorry you're getting negatives too. I had a good feeling about it. That really sucks.
> 
> I had the egg extraction on Sat.. They got 4 eggs. I had 10 follicles and they were all a good size. We were obviously disappointed and the Dr said she expected more. She said they didn't release properly so next time she'd get me to do two trigger injections. Which would mean I'd feel worse after. But that's ok. All 4 fertilised grade 1's and on Day 3.. all were 8 cell. The wait tomorrow till we see what we have at Day 5 is dragging. We're half thinking whatever we have tomorrow (I'd be happy with 1 or 2 at least) we might bank what we have and do another extraction. I know I'm 35 but it seems better to do it now rather than later.. she can tweak things next time too. Plus I hardly had any symptoms other than bloating. I know they say it only takes one - but I want to try and think ahead because I would prefer not having an only child. I guess the question will be (as the Dr said) if there's one we can't freeze that's a bit wonky do we put that in?

How did your embryos go?


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry to hear about your chemical MissCassie. Sending you lots of :hugs:

Hope your embryos are going well Miranda x

AFM - I got admitted to hospital a couple of days ago with severe dehydration. My son got Gastro from daycare and happily passed it on to me. I battled it at home for a day before Hubby rang to labour ward and they got me to come in. It took the doctor 10mins just to get a cannula in I was that dry they said. I had 6L pushed through me before I felt any better. I'm now home and eating a very plain diet till my gut recovers. Other than that all is well :)


----------



## miranda007

That was the worst wait ever.. All 4 made it to Day 5 and were able to freeze all of them (so we did) and get them biopsied for genetic testing. I know most people don't but we decided we wanted to.. that's what our Dr at Genea recommended as your odds go from 40% to 75% or something like that. We just want to know. Just argh it was another expense.. So we'll wait to get those results back in a few weeks. We will make a call then but I'm really thinking we're going to do another egg extraction so we have a few 'in the bank'. I know that's been ultra cautious but that's how we want to do it. The Dr knows I'm not worried about getting pregnant the first time - I'm worried about getting pregnant a second time as I hopefully want them to have a sibling (I'm one of 6 kids!).. 

Eveclo how are you doing?


----------



## miranda007

Yikes Red! I didn't see your post it must have been on the other page! Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## aleja

Hi ladies:flower:
Wow it's been so long that I missed some lovely news!!! Congratulations to Red and take2.. Yayyyyy

Ms Red I had been thinking about you and I'm glad you got some great embryos to transfer, you got enough there for baby no 2 3 4!

Take that's amazing you got a natural miracle, the urban myth is sometimes true!

Kirst I hope you are well with your girls they must keep you busy.

Evclo I am so sorry you are still in limbo land, I hope the holiday does you a world of good. Where in Sydney are you living now? 
I also went to see Dr Matthias recently and he put me on a similar protocol. 

Ms Cassie so sorry about your chemical pregnancy , I had a similar result recently and it's so cruel. 
Hi to Miranda , that's a good idea about the embryo banking as yes ttc #2 can be just as frustrating unfortunately. 
Hello to anyone else I have missed .

So I decided to seek a second opinion from Dr Matthias after another bust (chemical pregnancy). He ordered some bloods and hysteroscopy & endo scratch. Turns out I had a small polyp in my uterus he removed. I also had a slightly elevated NKC level so he recommend clexane, prednisone and intrallip if I fell pregnant. 

Well we had a double transfer in August and it's worked : :bfp:
I'm still so nervous as it's very early days.next week they repeat the BT. I can only remain hopeful.


----------



## babypizazz

aleja said:


> Hi ladies:flower:
> Wow it's been so long that I missed some lovely news!!! Congratulations to Red and take2.. Yayyyyy
> 
> Ms Red I had been thinking about you and I'm glad you got some great embryos to transfer, you got enough there for baby no 2 3 4!
> 
> Take that's amazing you got a natural miracle, the urban myth is sometimes true!
> 
> Kirst I hope you are well with your girls they must keep you busy.
> 
> Evclo I am so sorry you are still in limbo land, I hope the holiday does you a world of good. Where in Sydney are you living now?
> I also went to see Dr Matthias recently and he put me on a similar protocol.
> 
> Ms Cassie so sorry about your chemical pregnancy , I had a similar result recently and it's so cruel.
> Hi to Miranda , that's a good idea about the embryo banking as yes ttc #2 can be just as frustrating unfortunately.
> Hello to anyone else I have missed .
> 
> So I decided to seek a second opinion from Dr Matthias after another bust (chemical pregnancy). He ordered some bloods and hysteroscopy & endo scratch. Turns out I had a small polyp in my uterus he removed. I also had a slightly elevated NKC level so he recommend clexane, prednisone and intrallip if I fell pregnant.
> 
> Well we had a double transfer in August and it's worked : :bfp:
> I'm still so nervous as it's very early days.next week they repeat the BT. I can only remain hopeful.

Yay Aleja! Congratulations!!!!! Good luck for your follow up BT next week.... Xx


----------



## Kirs_t

So good to hear from you aleja!!
I'm absolutely thrilled to hear your news! Keep us posted. A double transfer- could be twins?!


----------



## aleja

Hi babypizzazz thanks hun. How is your little man going? How old is he now?

Thanks Kirst, yes I transferred 2 x Day 6 blastocysts but they were very slow growing and hadn't even expanded on transfer. This is why I'm shocked it would work . The first beta was half of what I had with my DS so I doubt it would be twins . Well I hope not lol.


----------



## babypizazz

aleja said:


> Hi babypizzazz thanks hun. How is your little man going? How old is he now?
> 
> Thanks Kirst, yes I transferred 2 x Day 6 blastocysts but they were very slow growing and hadn't even expanded on transfer. This is why I'm shocked it would work . The first beta was half of what I had with my DS so I doubt it would be twins . Well I hope not lol.

Hey Aleja, he's great &#128525; Such a cheeky monkey. He is 13.5 months now... It's funny how they grade the embryos like they do considering it's usually the ones that aren't considered perfect are usually the ones that take...

I wish we could afford to do IVF again, I would love a sibling for him.

How's Marlon doing? This will be an exciting time for him too &#128512;


----------



## miranda007

How are people going? Any updates on anything? 
So we got our 4 embyos tested for pre genetic screening and 3 came back with the all clear. He said they got the top rating they give which is 95%. We're doing another extraction round whilst I'm still 35 (well 36 in November yikes).
Was so nice to have a month off from it all - getting back into the gym and feeling strong and super healthy again. Almost wish I could have one more month off before going in.. But I want to get the extraction round done this year so we are obviously over the safety net.. And our clinic puts a frozen one in the next cycle... So late November.. Genea close down over Xmas so want to have one put in before then! 

I went in today to get the meds and blood tests.. I'm taking the normal trigger injection plus some other trigger thing which I can't remember the name of. I do remember it cost me $300!! 
Last extraction there were more eggs but they didn't release..hence why the two things. So I'm going to be pretty damn sore because of it after the extraction. Oh well - I'm at that point I don't really care anymore let's just do what we have to do!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Miranda, how did your second egg collection go? Hope it went well :)
Good luck for your transfer soon x :D


----------



## miranda007

Hi,
Haven't been on for a while. The second egg collection was cancelled. Right before the day 10 of injections I had my 2nd ultrasound and as soon as I heard the dr on the other end calling in the afternoon I knew something was wrong. She said not enough over a certain size and she knows we can do better. So we sat out and started injections right after I got my period. I'm so bloated from back to back injection rounds and urgh.
So we're 7 days into injections and it's my 36th birthday today - and my little sister and her husband meet up for lunch and as soon as I sit down she says so excitedly I've got some news. I thought oh no please not. Yep!! They're pregnant! (She's 31) she just kept going on about how it happened as soon as she came off the pill, rambling about the pink line, showing us the video where they told my parents giving them a Grandfather bottle of port. It was such shit!! My husband is putting his hand on my leg under the table and I couldn't look at him. I was fighting back tears the whole time - I had to excuse myself and went to the loo and burst into tears. Asked the waiter if I could stand in the kitchen freezer to cool my eyes. Ahhhh. The worst thing is she knows we've been trying for a year and there wasn't any mention WHATSOEVER about oh I know this must be hard for you to hear. They don't know that I've been doing IVF but I'm sure my mum has told them. Nothing!!!! It was all about them. And I know they should be happy but a little consideration. That is my sister for you. She's only 7 weeks too. I'm super pissed off at my Mum who knows everything - I just feel like she should have given me a heads up would have been nice. I've cried all afternoon!!! Eyes are so red. I know we will get there but it's just been such a long process. Great birthday!


----------



## miranda007

Wanting buba how's your pregnancy going? Survive the really hot day on Frocay alright?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry to hear about your cycle Miranda, it's so hard when it all goes wrong :( xx

OMG!! Aleja, that is fantastic news!! Have you have a dating scan yet to confirm either 1 or 2 babies? xx


----------



## MissCassie

How are we all going ladies? This thread has been too quiet!


----------



## miranda007

lol yeah it has hasn't it Cassie??! I think people have moved to others. I'm doing my first FET on Thursday.. fingers crossed


----------



## MissCassie

Im very excited for you :) thursday will be here in no time. I have my beta next monday and its dragging really badly lol


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> Im very excited for you :) thursday will be here in no time. I have my beta next monday and its dragging really badly lol

Congratulations on your BFP MissCassie, I have been thinking of you and hoping for the best. So glad to come on here and see that. Hope you are feeling well. xx


----------



## MissCassie

eveclo said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Im very excited for you :) thursday will be here in no time. I have my beta next monday and its dragging really badly lol
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP MissCassie, I have been thinking of you and hoping for the best. So glad to come on here and see that. Hope you are feeling well. xxClick to expand...

Thank you :) we transferred our 2 last blasties. And it looks like 1 has taken.

How are yoy goin? Hows the not so new job going? Will you be doing another round?


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hope you FET all went well Miranda xx

Congrats MissCassie, such fantastic news :happydance: xx

Hope you are well Eveclo xx

AFM - Almost 32weeks and my kidney and liver levels are starting to rise :( OB said I have pre pre e. Seeing my kidney specialist on Monday and will see what he says. Really hoping baby boy stays in for a bit longer :)


----------



## miranda007

Ohh Redknob I really really hope he has good news on Monday. I'm sure he will. And he stays in there for a bit longer too. Hope it hasn't been too stressful for u.

Thanks yeah I got my BFP!! and my first 7 week scan is 29th Feb.. Hoping it stays put and all is ok!


----------



## eveclo

MissCassie said:


> eveclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> Im very excited for you :) thursday will be here in no time. I have my beta next monday and its dragging really badly lol
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP MissCassie, I have been thinking of you and hoping for the best. So glad to come on here and see that. Hope you are feeling well. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :) we transferred our 2 last blasties. And it looks like 1 has taken.
> 
> How are yoy goin? Hows the not so new job going? Will you be doing another round?Click to expand...

That's great. Were they ok with transferring two embryos? I know some clinics can be a little funny about that. 

All is well in my world, not much really to update on. We are looking at doing another cycle in the next few months and doing the PGD testing on them just to know what is going on :) I'll post on here when i have news xx


----------



## Miss Redknob

Well my appt went well on Monday. My kidney spec has said the next time I have a headache, seeing stars or severe swelling I will be admitted for 24hrs and they will put me on beta blockers and monitor me to ensure that my BP doesn't crash and I pass out. I'm down to see him and my OB weekly now so will keep you updated :)

Eveclo - That's great you are thinking of doing another cycle!! We did PGD so happy to help you with any questions :) Who are you looking at going through? xx


----------



## eveclo

Miss Redknob said:


> Well my appt went well on Monday. My kidney spec has said the next time I have a headache, seeing stars or severe swelling I will be admitted for 24hrs and they will put me on beta blockers and monitor me to ensure that my BP doesn't crash and I pass out. I'm down to see him and my OB weekly now so will keep you updated :)
> 
> Eveclo - That's great you are thinking of doing another cycle!! We did PGD so happy to help you with any questions :) Who are you looking at going through? xx

Congratulations on your second little miracle lovely lady. I hope that everything is going wonderfully for your little family. 

Thank you so much, I haven't actually chosen a clinic yet, i have had one appointment with Genea and I am also having one with Westmead so we'll see how they go. I haven't been ready to do anything but i'm starting to feel ready so we will see how we go. I have an appointment Wednesday with the immune doctor so we'll see if he has anymore ideas after our last tests.

xx


----------



## miranda007

Ah damn my reply just wiped.. We went PGD with Genea. loved them.. couldn't fault it.. the waiting for the results takes.. so .. long.. a month.. it feels so long!

I've followed your journey a bit on here and you've had a longer one than others on here.. if that's possible.. It doesn't seem fair.. I really very soon will be your time.. You keep so positive.. Ok don't get annoyed and you've probably gone down this path.. but my friend had natural killer cells and in the end she got tested for the MTHFR gene mutation.. your case is probably different but thought I'd mention.


----------



## eveclo

miranda007 said:


> Ah damn my reply just wiped.. We went PGD with Genea. loved them.. couldn't fault it.. the waiting for the results takes.. so .. long.. a month.. it feels so long!
> 
> I've followed your journey a bit on here and you've had a longer one than others on here.. if that's possible.. It doesn't seem fair.. I really very soon will be your time.. You keep so positive.. Ok don't get annoyed and you've probably gone down this path.. but my friend had natural killer cells and in the end she got tested for the MTHFR gene mutation.. your case is probably different but thought I'd mention.

I'm probably going to be 50 and still on this thread Miranda! Haha :haha: 

Thanks for your info on genea. I found them quite good and I saw Alison gee who seems lovely. Thank you so much for mentioning, I'd never be annoyed! I have been tested for MTHFR and it was not an issue for me :( more the anti thyroid antibodies, natural killer cells & a DQ alpha match with my DH but to be honest infertility is the only bad thing in my life so I can't complain. :thumbup: thank you xox


----------



## miranda007

Ahh good!! I'll follow your story on your blog. You will get there at some point. Man U really deserve it!


----------



## eveclo

miranda007 said:


> Ahh good!! I'll follow your story on your blog. You will get there at some point. Man U really deserve it!

Thanks heaps Miranda! Had an appointment with Dr Gee at Genea and I love her. She was super thorough and onto it. Having a lap hopefully at the end of this month, so that might tell us a little more about what is going on inside. Hope you are well!


----------



## miranda007

I've heard she's amazing at Genea. They are so thorough!! Hope u get some answers after they do the lap. 
I'm 22 weeks.. I still can't believe I'm pregnant. I've tried not to be anxious but it's really hard to enjoy it.. I'm trying! I think I'll believe it when I'm holding it in my arms. I'm sure it's just me protecting myself in case something happens.. Like you do with IVF.
Look forward to hearing u getting some answers from Genea.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Eveclo... been.thinking of you and how you are!!! Hope all is well xx hope this is your year


----------



## eveclo

Hi ladies, just wanted to update I've recently had my laparoscopy which showed moderate endometriosis mainly around my bladder and the pouch of Douglas. It could definitely be a reason as to why our little embryos aren't sticking around. It's been removed and I'm just recovering but I just thought I'd check in and let you girls know. :) next step is an ICSI cycle with PGD to see what we've got and fingers crossed we have some normals that we can use for a FET with immune therapy.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Eveclo ... how are you going? Hope you are well xx


----------

